# Aussie Lounge * PUB CHAT*



## DB Cooper

*WELCOME TO THE AUSSIE & KIWI FORUM*

The Aussie forum was started by Australian posters Spider (later renamed DB Cooper) and Sox. The first Australian moderator of the forum was bruiserh89. 

The forum became the Aussie & Kiwi Forum in late May 2017.

One of our biggest contributors stiflers mum unfortunately passed away in 2018. RIP.

*PUB CHAT*

Pub Chat is basically the LOUNGE of the Aussie & Kiwi Forum.

Aussie or otherwise feel free to contribute here.

I don't make the rules. But I'm sure if you try hard enough to overstep the mark you'll get dealt with.


----------



## Sawspan

Yew, i can't wait for geale and barker myself, i see a cracker of a fight with a lot of momentum shifts!
as for lucas browne, i see him disposing of towers pretty quickly with that sneakily fast right hand of his and moving onto better things, he deserves it imo.
Mick gatto seems to just be scrambling for public attention these days, i think he might just want to sell more books.


----------



## Aroused Koala

Geale has a real shot at becoming our best ever (Australian born) fighter if he goes on to beat Martinez, which I think is a very real possibility based on the Murray fight. We've got some good up and coming fighters like Damian Hooper and Wild Will.


----------



## Sox

Best thread ever! 
Aussie Aussie Aussie, OI OI OI. :bbb

Enough of that shit. :hey

Geale is a breath of fresh air for us folk down under, a real peoples champ.
He has the skills, the dedication, and great persona to do well.
His fight against Barker will be a decent old war, one which I feel Daniel will come out on top in a 8-4 or thereabouts decision.

Browne is doing well, but I doubt he'll ever be top 10 material.
Would like to see him fight Leapia to see where he's at.

Bit silly bringing EvanFields out.


Was at the local pro-am last week, saw Gairy St Clair and Joel Brunker fight.
Gairy looked sharp getting a near shutout over 6.
Joel finished the job in 4.

Also entered a thing called 'box & burn' at the local, a 10 week fitness thing to lose weight for the fatties.
I'm doing it just for fun really (I'm not fat) - Gairy St Clair is one of the coaches, and Johhny Lewis was also there last night.
It's a pretty good night, with 1k of prize money to be had for the person who loses the most weight.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sawspan said:


> Yew, i can't wait for geale and barker myself, i see a cracker of a fight with a lot of momentum shifts!
> as for lucas browne, i see him disposing of towers pretty quickly with that sneakily fast right hand of his and moving onto better things, he deserves it imo.
> Mick gatto seems to just be scrambling for public attention these days, i think he might just want to sell more books.


I think Geale vs Barker goes the distance, with Geale outworking him and hopefully getting the nod.

Towers won't have fought for a year by the time Browne vs Towers comes around, and that's gotta be a factor IMO.

The Gatto question is a complex one. It's quite understandable with his 'colourful' past the Government would be concerned. But from a boxing point of view he has plenty to offer, and contacts enough to fill stadiums and finance big fights.


----------



## thehook13

Checking in.

I'm not excited about Gatto coming in. If he can bring a few decent fights to Aus then he's doing better then most.


----------



## DB Cooper

Aroused Koala said:


> Geale has a real shot at becoming our best ever (Australian born) fighter if he goes on to beat Martinez, which I think is a very real possibility based on the Murray fight. We've got some good up and coming fighters like Damian Hooper and Wild Will.


Good to see we have aroused the koala.

Geale is a great talent and taking all before him. It looks like his timing might be good too because Martinez might be just starting to fall away a bit. Golovkin is another matter though.


----------



## tezel8764

Does anyone know when Tua is fighting next?


----------



## Jay

What's the general feeling of Lucas Browne, lads?

I know @Lilo likes the guy, and I had him on facebook for ages without really realising who he was, then suddenly there are articles up on here about him and I was made up that I knew of him, and before the bandwagon.

Seen clips on youtube, and while he's not technically fantastic, he does seem to have a fighters instincts.


----------



## Sox

Jay said:


> What's the general feeling of Lucas Browne, lads?
> 
> I know @Lilo likes the guy, and I had him on facebook for ages without really realising who he was, then suddenly there are articles up on here about him and I was made up that I knew of him, and before the bandwagon.
> 
> Seen clips on youtube, and while he's not technically fantastic, he does seem to have a fighters instincts.


He's being driven well, not trying to climb too fast, but testing the waters.
He can bang, but like you said, not technically great.

As I said above, I don't think he'll get to genuine top 10.

Another HW on our turf who could do very well is Banging Ben Edwards.
He's done well in the kickboxing scene, and not too shabby at all at boxing.
1st round KO in his first 3 fights, then a draw with Michael Kirby in his 4th, going 10 rounds.
He has some decent skills, it's only his conditioning that that may be a worry, but he seems to think it's not.


----------



## JohnH

Written a few articles/blogs on Lucas Browne and I really think he has the tools to take on a world title shot within the next 18 months. He needs though IMO to move to Europe to up his profile. De Mori has done it, however I would hope Lucas would fight better than Mark...


----------



## Michael

Are the Irish allowed? :think


----------



## Michael

Aroused Koala said:


> *Geale has a real shot at becoming our best ever (Australian born) fighter *if he goes on to beat Martinez, which I think is a very real possibility based on the Murray fight. We've got some good up and coming fighters like Damian Hooper and Wild Will.


Jeff Fenech and Lionel Rose would slap you for saying that btw:good


----------



## DB Cooper

Jay said:


> What's the general feeling of Lucas Browne, lads?
> 
> I know @Lilo likes the guy, and I had him on facebook for ages without really realising who he was, then suddenly there are articles up on here about him and I was made up that I knew of him, and before the bandwagon.
> 
> Seen clips on youtube, and while he's not technically fantastic, he does seem to have a fighters instincts.


As you probably would have seen from his facebook Browne started out as a kickboxer, and has only been a pro boxer for about 3 years. He is still on a fairly sharp learning curve IMO, but has learnt already to pace himself better and be more patient waiting for the opening to land that big right mitt of his.

I like watching Browne, and for a 6ft 4 in, 260 pound, tattoo covered behemoth he comes across as relatable and perhaps surprisingly intelligent guy.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> He's being driven well, not trying to climb too fast, but testing the waters.
> He can bang, but like you said, not technically great.
> 
> As I said above, I don't think he'll get to genuine top 10.
> 
> Another HW on our turf who could do very well is Banging Ben Edwards.
> He's done well in the kickboxing scene, and not too shabby at all at boxing.
> 1st round KO in his first 3 fights, then a draw with Michael Kirby in his 4th, going 10 rounds.
> He has some decent skills, it's only his conditioning that that may be a worry, but he seems to think it's not.


Banging Benny Edwards is an interesting one. Unfortunately K1 fighting offers him greater opportunities and importantly higher reward. He has shown in his brief boxing career that he can punch with devastating power though. He was set to fight Shane Tilyard - the guy who fought Kimbo Slice - for the national heavyweight title some time ago. But the fight fell through.


----------



## DB Cooper

JohnH said:


> Written a few articles/blogs on Lucas Browne and I really think he has the tools to take on a world title shot within the next 18 months. He needs though IMO to move to Europe to up his profile. De Mori has done it, however I would hope Lucas would fight better than Mark...


Glad to see you've come across John - and that was quick work, we were only talking about it an hour or two ago.

I know you are a keen fan of Browne, as you know I am _not _a keen fan of Mark. Or more particularly the way Mark goes about his boxing career.

Paste in some of your articles on Browne too mate. There will be people here that may not have seen them.


----------



## JohnH

The Spider said:


> Glad to see you've come across John - and that was quick work, we were only talking about it an hour or two ago.
> 
> I know you are a keen fan of Browne, as you know I am _not _a keen fan of Mark. Or more particularly the way Mark goes about his boxing career.
> 
> Paste in some of your articles on Browne too mate. There will be people here that may not have seen them.


Thanks for the invite mate. Liking the look of this forum, although I had to ask for help to get a pic/avatar like a knob!! atsch


----------



## rusty nails

GREETINGS AND SALUTATIONS LADS!! if we can somehow keep the choad away this place might be heaven!!


----------



## JohnH

Lucas Browne the Dark Horse Of Heavyweight Boxing... *http://murmuringsofaboxingmad-man.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/lucas-browne-dark-horse-of-heavyweight.html*

This was my preview before the postponed/cancelled fight Vs Towers late last year... * http://murmuringsofaboxingmad-man.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/browne-vs-towers-commonwealth-eliminator.html*


----------



## DB Cooper

rusty nails said:


> GREETINGS AND SALUTATIONS LADS!! if we can somehow keep the choad away this place might be heaven!!


G'day mate. Will double check with the powers that be the choad filter is firmly in place.

General info: You have the ability here to PM straight away. There's no 50 posts qualifying required.


----------



## Sox

rusty nails said:


> GREETINGS AND SALUTATIONS LADS!! if we can somehow keep the choad away this place might be heaven!!


Choad free zone would be just great.
Welcome aboard.:good

Hopefully we'll have an OZ sub forum soon.


----------



## rusty nails

spider your bottom quote is a classic! hahaha


----------



## Dr Gonzo

glad to see you Aussies have come across... this place is awesome... no bullshit rules, no bans on anything and no fuckwits


----------



## JohnH

Everyone knows I'm a Pom?


----------



## Dr Gonzo

JohnH said:


> Everyone knows I'm a Pom?


yeah man and thats fine no worries


----------



## JohnH

Dr Gonzo said:


> yeah man and thats fine no worries


Good stuff.

:thumbsup


----------



## DB Cooper

JohnH said:


> Everyone knows I'm a Pom?


Only difference is your forebears must have done something really bad to have been detained in the home country. Whereas ours were allowed to leave :lol:


----------



## JohnH

The Spider said:


> Only difference is your forebears must have done something really bad to have been detained in the home country.
> 
> Whereas ours were allowed to leave :lol:


Haha, not sure that's the way we looked at it. I'd certainly swap North London for the beaches of Aus though ..


----------



## DB Cooper

JohnH said:


> Haha, not sure that's the way we looked at it. I'd certainly swap North London for the beaches of Aus though ..


All those years ago someone sure got it arse-about :yep


----------



## bruiserh89

Jay said:


> What's the general feeling of Lucas Browne, lads?
> 
> I know @Lilo likes the guy, and I had him on facebook for ages without really realising who he was, then suddenly there are articles up on here about him and I was made up that I knew of him, and before the bandwagon.
> 
> Seen clips on youtube, and while he's not technically fantastic, he does seem to have a fighters instincts.


For me Lucas has huge potential. Power, picks the KO punches, hand speed, smart and willingness to learn. His technical skills are probably about what you'd expect for a guy coming across from MMA, no am experience and only boxing for a few years. He has improved leaps and bounds thus far and in the right hands will continue to. Not sure if his trainer Riccardo Monteleone is the man for the job to continue his development but then I really don't know anything about him either. Hopefully gets involved with a few more O/S camps for development.

I wouldnt yet put him in with Kingpin. I dont think he has the tools yet to make JOhnson go into his shell the way Klitshk and Fury did. Though stylistically there are a lot of other high level contenders I think he could upset.


----------



## bruiserh89

Already feels like home by the way Spider. Not a knob in sight yet. The above poster list so far is Bruiser approved!:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Already feels like home by the way Spider. Not a knob in sight yet. The above poster list so far is Bruiser approved!:lol:


Great to see you here. Hope it stays knob free. They certainly aren't receiving invites from me.


----------



## Lilo

Jay said:


> What's the general feeling of Lucas Browne, lads?
> 
> I know @Lilo likes the guy, and I had him on facebook for ages without really realising who he was, then suddenly there are articles up on here about him and I was made up that I knew of him, and before the bandwagon.
> 
> Seen clips on youtube, and while he's not technically fantastic, he does seem to have a fighters instincts.


Yeah, I basically just repeat what I've said before:

- No need to rush him. He has 0 amateur experience and only around 13 (?) MMA fights. Fights against the likes of Gavern, Butlin and Wilson were perfectly acceptable for a guy with so little experience.
- He's taking just the right step ups IMO. Yeah Toney probably shouldn't be boxing and is a shell of his former days but he was still the best fighter Browne had faced and was virtually guaranteed to give him 12 rounds (which is what is needed). Take away the Toney name and see it as a prospect fighting a slippery, faded veteran and it isn't a bad fight.
- Genuine, modest fella. Apparently all he wants is a 'to win a few titles and make enough money to be comfortable and maybe have his own gym at the end'. He isn't saying he'd beat Price/Fury/Klitschko right now, hell he's not saying he's world class. He just wants to be OZ#1 first which is a given if he beats Leapai (a fight they both want too).

2013: A keep busy KO1 - Toney - Towers - Leapai - Johnson would be an excellent 2013. If I were his manager I'd be really careful with the Johnson fight who is actually pretty handy when he fancies it (which he would against Browne).

I don't think anyone is saying he's going to be world class but he'll make some interesting fringe fights. Definitely.


----------



## Sawspan

Great to have some quality posters discussing relevant topics wihout petty bullshit being involved!. I also heard some murmurings that willie kickett is looking to be fighting more regularly which is always great news, and i hope matty garlett keeps improving,such a humble hard worker with loads of talent.


----------



## thehook13

Whats the status on Rocky Jerkic? I haven't heard much from him lately but he looked like a talented prospect.


----------



## Sawspan

Last i heard he was training with jeff mayweather? rocky sure looked the goods but i heard some worrying things about his mental state also.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sawspan said:


> Great to have some quality posters discussing relevant topics wihout petty bullshit being involved!. I also heard some murmurings that willie kickett is looking to be fighting more regularly which is always great news, and i hope matty garlett keeps improving,such a humble hard worker with loads of talent.


By all reports, even though he only fought a 4 rounder, Willie looked pretty good a couple of months back. Hope he can get back into it. Always had potential.


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> Whats the status on Rocky Jerkic? I haven't heard much from him lately but he looked like a talented prospect.


BoxRec have Jerkic listed for a fight in August. Looks a great talent, but hasn't fought for a year.


----------



## Sox

Sawspan said:


> Great to have some quality posters discussing relevant topics wihout petty bullshit being involved!. I also heard some murmurings that willie kickett is looking to be fighting more regularly which is always great news, and i hope matty garlett keeps improving,such a humble hard worker with loads of talent.


Man I must be living under a rock, I didn't know Kickett fought a couple months ago. That's what having no Foxtel does to ya. :fire
I liked watching him, he could do well if he stayed on the right course.


----------



## Aroused Koala

It's nice to find a forum that is TCboxa, MidniteDickProwler and mrdoctor-free. \


----------



## Sawspan

Aroused Koala said:


> It's nice to find a forum that is TCboxa, MidniteDickProwler and mrdoctor-free. \


You said it man, TC pretty much single handedly tore the aussie forum down with his bullshit.


----------



## Sox

Sawspan said:


> You said it man, TC pretty much single handedly tore the aussie forum down with his bullshit.


Absolutely he did. Need to keep him away from here at all costs.

Soon he'll be arguing with himself over ESB. :lol:


----------



## Aroused Koala

Sox said:


> Absolutely he did. Need to keep him away from here at all costs.
> 
> Soon he'll be arguing with himself over ESB. :lol:


If he is anything like his old man, then this nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## DB Cooper

Lilo said:


> 2013: A keep busy KO1 - Toney - Towers - Leapai - Johnson would be an excellent 2013. If I were his manager I'd be really careful with the Johnson fight who is actually pretty handy when he fancies it (which he would against Browne).
> 
> I don't think anyone is saying he's going to be world class but he'll make some interesting fringe fights. Definitely.


I like the look of Towers and Leapai to follow, but think a spoiler like 'Kingpin' Johnson is the last thing Browne needs at this stage. Plenty of other heavyweights around that stylistically suit him far better.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sawspan said:


> Mick gatto seems to just be scrambling for public attention these days, i think he might just want to sell more books.


I read Gatto's book and he has certainly lived an interesting life. He is a survivor. There's no question about that.

As far as his boxing input goes, he's a guy who can put bums on seats. If he says he can get Holyfield here later this year he probably will. Just a pity Holyfield is 50 and not 40. I can see Browne fighting Holyfield in Melbourne in front of a large crowd.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Hey all. Hope you are all well. Been a bit out of touch with boxing, Aussie or otherwise. Last fight i saw was the Golovkin one with Ishida. Didn't even realise thst Vlad had fought recently. Missed the Mayweather and Alvarez fights. Spewing!


----------



## DB Cooper

TheDuke said:


> Hey all. Hope you are all well. Been a bit out of touch with boxing, Aussie or otherwise. Last fight i saw was the Golovkin one with Ishida. Didn't even realise thst Vlad had fought recently. Missed the Mayweather and Alvarez fights. Spewing!


Great to see you Duke. In fact you beat the rest of us here by about a year. It was a waste of me trying to recruit you here the other day wasn't it :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89

Sawspan said:


> You said it man, TC pretty much single handedly tore the aussie forum down with his bullshit.


I'm actually going to give the heads up about this place to some of the fellas that I'm still in contact with that got sick of the ESB situation, namely Perfect Jet, Justhavenago and Ipswich Express. Not sure whether it will make the difference to them but it was the personal attacks from the likes of TC that made them move on. I appreciated their input and thought it was a shame.


----------



## Aroused Koala

Sportofkings said:


> Jeff Fenech and Lionel Rose would slap you for saying that btw:good


Without a doubt, both Fenech and Rose are well above Geale right now, but if Geale goes on to beat Martinez and becomes the IBF, WBC and The Ring MW champion aka The Undisputed MW champion, he could very well be considered better.


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> I'm actually going to give the heads up about this place to some of the fellas that I'm still in contact with that got sick of the ESB situation, namely Perfect Jet, Justhavenago and Ipswich Express. Not sure whether it will make the difference to them but it was the personal attacks from the likes of TC that made them move on. I appreciated their input and thought it was a shame.


That cess pit of an Aussie forum most of us have turned our back on was a shame, and we all know why.

This one will be what we make of it, and day one has been a good one IMO.


----------



## DB Cooper

Aroused Koala said:


> Without a doubt, both Fenech and Rose are well above Geale right now, but if Geale goes on to beat Martinez and becomes the IBF, WBC and The Ring MW champion aka The Undisputed MW champion, he could very well be considered better.


Fenech & Rose aren't just Australian ATG level. they are IBHOF quality. Geale has a lot of work ahead to reach those two. But he's already surpassed the accomplishments of most other Aussie born fighters.


----------



## JohnH

Should he get past Michael Grant at the weekend, then a fight Vs Carlos Takam would be an interesting one for Browne.


----------



## bruiserh89

JohnH said:


> Should he get past Michael Grant at the weekend, then a fight Vs Carlos Takam would be an interesting one for Browne.


I have to admit I had to look Takam up. Now that I have I think it would depend on Grant getting the win for sure, otherwise we're just looking at a resume with a UD against the aged Botha and a loss to Gregory Tony!

I think the Leapai fight will be up next if he beats Towers.


----------



## JohnH

bruiserh89 said:


> I have to admit I had to look Takam up. Now that I have I think it would depend on Grant getting the win for sure, otherwise we're just looking at a resume with a UD against the aged Botha and a loss to Gregory Tony!
> 
> I think the Leapai fight will be up next if he beats Towers.


Agree Takam doesn't have the best resume but he's African champion and fights out of France. Staying in Aus is not helping Lucas' career in my opinion. He needs European exposure.


----------



## TCboxa

Did you girls miss me?


----------



## tezel8764

Where's that guy who backs Alex Leapai as the greatest Aussie fighter?


----------



## Jack

It's a shame Geale/Barker is in America. With the Ashes coming up, there was a great opportunity for the fight to be held in either Britain or Australia later in the year. Australia needs more big fights over there, for sure, so if Geale beats Barker, I hope he has enough bargaining power to take the big names over there to fight him.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jack said:


> It's a shame Geale/Barker is in America. With the Ashes coming up, there was a great opportunity for the fight to be held in either Britain or Australia later in the year. Australia needs more big fights over there, for sure, so if Geale beats Barker, I hope he has enough bargaining power to take the big names over there to fight him.


There is the Australia vs England & Ashes aspect, but the exposure Geale & Barker could get in the USA is probably worth foregoing that.


----------



## DB Cooper

tezel8764 said:


> Where's that guy who backs Alex Leapai as the greatest Aussie fighter?


Hasn't been sighted for a long time - over there or here.


----------



## Phantom

Glad to be here in the Aussie thread Spider!


----------



## Roe

The Spider said:


> There is the Australia vs England & Ashes aspect, but the exposure Geale & Barker could get in the USA is probably worth foregoing that.


Credit to both for taking this fight on neutral ground in America. The exposure could be huge and if the winner could get another big fight in the division then the potential is huge. Either could've had this at home and tried to go the easier route of just defending it against anyone so it shows real ambition for them to make it like this.


----------



## Aroused Koala

TCboxa said:


> Did you girls miss me?


Everyone block this troll.


----------



## Sox

tezel8764 said:


> Where's that guy who backs Alex Leapai as the greatest Aussie fighter?


Sallywinder, later Swingin.

I think he got himself banned intentionally because he knew he was out of control.

Actually a decent poster with good knowledge when not drunk. :beer :lol:


----------



## Sox

What's an OZ thread without one of these... :happy


----------



## bruiserh89

If we don't respond it gets pretty old for him pretty quickly. Spider reckons there are proactive mods on here so he should last all of a week before he gets banned.


----------



## bruiserh89

Sox said:


> What's an OZ thread without one of these... :happy


True mate. I don't know if we have any Mundine fans on here yet to rattle the cage of though.


----------



## DB Cooper

Keep the quality boxing discussion going and the rest will look after itself guys :cheers


----------



## Sox

bruiserh89 said:


> True mate. I don't know if we have any Mundine fans on here yet to rattle the cage of though.


:lol:
I'm actually interested in what direction he's taking from here.
I think the most sensible thing to do now would be retire, but then I can see an argument for going out on a high.

Mandy VS Soliman 4 anyone? :yep


----------



## bruiserh89

Sox said:


> :lol:
> I'm actually interested in what direction he's taking from here.
> I think the most sensible thing to do now would be retire, but then I can see an argument for going out on a high.
> 
> Mandy VS Soliman 4 anyone? :yep


He's still has delusions of grandeur which are keeping him inactive. He's shopping around publicly on twitter for fights with Cotto and Trout. If he wants those fights he would need to prove his value with a legit win after his loss to Geale.

Garth wood is back at MW too, where's the decider?


----------



## Sox

bruiserh89 said:


> He's still has delusions of grandeur which are keeping him inactive. He's shopping around publicly on twitter for fights with Cotto and Trout. If he wants those fights he would need to prove his value with a legit win after his loss to Geale.
> 
> Garth wood is back at MW too, where's the decider?


I forgot about Garth, that would be an alright fight now, and warranted in some ways. It would also generate a fair amount of coin.
I think Garth would still lose, but could certainly give him a bit of grief.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> :lol:
> I'm actually interested in what direction he's taking from here.
> I think the most sensible thing to do now would be retire, but then I can see an argument for going out on a high.
> 
> Mandy VS Soliman 4 anyone? :yep


I think Mundine has been biding his time to see how the Soliman thing panned out. His ideal scenario would have been Soliman fighting and upsetting Geale. That would have left Mundine with the tantilising prospect of Soliman, a guy he knows he can beat, with a legit title he could challenge for.

Soliman still has a ranking and Mundine is without a dance partner, and must win his next fight to stay relevant??


----------



## bruiserh89

Sox said:


> I forgot about Garth, that would be an alright fight now, and warranted in some ways. It would also generate a fair amount of coin.
> I think Garth would still lose, but could certainly give him a bit of grief.


Garth is training under Lincoln now. Garth was impressive for the short time before he stopped Kalakoda. He's still only had a handful of fights. The funny thing was he didnt foul once in that fight either!


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Garth is training under Lincoln now. Garth was impressive for the short time before he stopped Kalakoda. He's still only had a handful of fights. The funny thing was he didnt foul once in that fight either!


Garth doesn't want to go cleaning his act up too much. That's where is edge comes from, and what allowed him to put Oganov and Mundine off their game.


----------



## rusty nails

The Spider said:


> I think Mundine has been biding his time to see how the Soliman thing panned out. His ideal scenario would have been Soliman fighting and upsetting Geale. That would have left Mundine with the tantilising prospect of Soliman, a guy he knows he can beat, with a legit title he could challenge for.
> 
> Soliman still has a ranking and Mundine is without a dance partner, and must win his next fight to stay relevant??


i think youve nailed it. thats the plan for sure


----------



## bruiserh89

The Spider said:


> Garth doesn't want to go cleaning his act up too much. That's where is edge comes from, and what allowed him to put Oganov and Mundine off their game.


Very true


----------



## scribbs

Hi Oz Dudes,

Just thought I would put this link to thread of article(s) about history of Australian boxing from the scene in 2008, Just in case anyone interested/not seen

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?5074-Boxing-Down-Under-Australia’s-Rich-Pugilistic-History


----------



## Aroused Koala

bruiserh89 said:


> True mate. I don't know if we have any Mundine fans on here yet to rattle the cage of though.


:cheers


----------



## DB Cooper

scribbs said:


> Hi Oz Dudes,
> 
> Just thought I would put this link to thread of article(s) about history of Australian boxing from the scene in 2008, Just in case anyone interested/not seen
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?5074-Boxing-Down-Under-Australia’s-Rich-Pugilistic-History


 @scribbs

Great article. Just going to get a coffee and will continue reading through it.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Gday lads...
first post, new to check hook. Just moved over from another forum on recomendation of The Spider.

in regards to Geale VS Barker... cant realy say i know much about the fight.
Never seen Darren fight or really heard of him to be honest. but its great news to here Daniel's talents will be on display in the US!!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Gday lads...
> first post, new to check hook. Just moved over from another forum on recomendation of The Spider.
> 
> in regards to Geale VS Barker... cant realy say i know much about the fight.
> Never seen Darren fight or really heard of him to be honest. but its great news to here Daniel's talents will be on display in the US!!


Welcome aboard Sam :cheers

There's some footage of Barker on YouTube, though not that much. I was watching his fight from a few years back with McDermott only a few days ago. Will see if I can find it. Then I'll need to work out how to post it :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Hopefully it's easy to post YouTube videos. Here goes nothing >>>


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

cheers Spider.
bit hard to judge based off one round but he seems like he has enough to at least warrent a shot at the title.

Must be a bit of a tough cookie if it took Sergio 11 rounds to stop him.

Is this fight goin to headline a PPV? or is it gettin undercard status on something bigger?


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> cheers Spider.
> bit hard to judge based off one round but he seems like he has enough to at least warrent a shot at the title.
> 
> Must be a bit of a tough cookie if it took Sergio 11 rounds to stop him.
> 
> Is this fight goin to headline a PPV? or is it gettin undercard status on something bigger?


Two of the judges saw Barker as being quite competive against Martinez too, looking at the progressive scores.


----------



## Vino Veritas

The Spider said:


> Time we had an Aussie-centric thread up and running - but like most every other thread all are welcome to contribute.
> 
> What are your thoughts on Aussie boxing at the moment?
> 
> * Daniel Geale is about to head over to the USA and fight Darren Barker - thoughts?
> 
> *Lucas 'Big Daddy' Browne will meet former sparring partner Richard Towers shortly - thoughts?
> 
> * Mick Gatto has just been granted a promoter's licence and promises to bring out Evander Holyfield. But the Premier wants to revoke Gatto's licence - thoughts?
> 
> *This is a call to arms Aussies and anyone else who wants to contribute..*


I'm looking forward to the Geale fight. It should let us know where he's at.

Browne to beat Towers. Hopefully they don't rush Browne. He's got potential and needs to be matched well over the next couple of years.

I'm surprised it's taken this long for Gatto to get into promoting. I don't think the government will have a valid reason to oppose his application.


----------



## Sox

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Gday lads...
> first post, new to check hook. Just moved over from another forum on recomendation of The Spider.
> 
> in regards to Geale VS Barker... cant realy say i know much about the fight.
> Never seen Darren fight or really heard of him to be honest. but its great news to here Daniel's talents will be on display in the US!!


Hey mate, are you still fighting?
Where do you usually fight at? You're an AM yeh?


----------



## Sox

scribbs said:


> Hi Oz Dudes,
> 
> Just thought I would put this link to thread of article(s) about history of Australian boxing from the scene in 2008, Just in case anyone interested/not seen
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?5074-Boxing-Down-Under-Australia’s-Rich-Pugilistic-History


Awesome stuff, I'll read that later tonight. :good


----------



## bruiserh89

The Spider said:


> Two of the judges saw Barker as being quite competive against Martinez too, looking at the progressive scores.


Barker fought a very smart fight against Martinez. I was impressed. He came in with a strong high guard and applied pressure to Martinez using the jab. Outscored him in the first half of the fight. I think it was just concentration and stamina that came in later on and holes came up in his defense. It will be a very interesting fight against Geale.


----------



## DB Cooper

Vino Veritas said:


> I'm looking forward to the Geale fight. It should let us know where he's at.
> 
> Browne to beat Towers. Hopefully they don't rush Browne. He's got potential and needs to be matched well over the next couple of years.
> 
> I'm surprised it's taken this long for Gatto to get into promoting. I don't think the government will have a valid reason to oppose his application.


Gatto licence has actually gone through and been finalised according to what I've read. The Premier has voiced his disapproval though.

Great to see another familiar face here too.


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Barker fought a very smart fight against Martinez. I was impressed. He came in with a strong high guard and applied pressure to Martinez using the jab. Outscored him in the first half of the fight. I think it was just concentration and stamina that came in later on and holes came up in his defense. It will be a very interesting fight against Geale.


Do you know if Martinez vs Barker is on the net anywhere? PM if needs be mate.


----------



## Aroused Koala

The full fight is on Youtube.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Sox said:


> Hey mate, are you still fighting?
> Where do you usually fight at? You're an AM yeh?


nah unfortunately not.

hung the gloves up few years back as work got in the way and made it difficult to find the time to properly train. 
still tryin to keep in some kinda decent shape through mostly just going running and doin my own shadow boxing n wat not as i very much would like to fight again one day.


----------



## Sox

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> nah unfortunately not.
> 
> hung the gloves up few years back as work got in the way and made it difficult to find the time to properly train.
> still tryin to keep in some kinda decent shape through mostly just going running and doin my own shadow boxing n wat not as i very much would like to fight again one day.


That's a shame, hope you can get back into it again some day. :good


----------



## DB Cooper

Aroused Koala said:


> The full fight is on Youtube.


Thanks for that. Must have just plain missed it last I looked??


----------



## Kel

I really hope we get big enough to get our own Aussie forum.


----------



## donkeyking

Mundine will prove you haters wrong. World Title before he retires.


----------



## Sox

Kel said:


> I really hope we get big enough to get our own Aussie forum.


The boss is working on it I believe.


----------



## DB Cooper

Kel said:


> I really hope we get big enough to get our own Aussie forum.


That's definately the aim.


----------



## DB Cooper

Our friend across the ditch Chauncy Welliver is scheduled to fight Rohit Singh in Chile. It pits 60 fights worth of experience against 6.

*Singh appears to have had his BoxRec record trimmed back to 6 because he had many more somewhat questionable fights listed previously.


----------



## DB Cooper

The Bosnian guy Mark de Mori defeated recently had a fight only 3 days later and was stopped yet again. He has now been stopped in 10 of his past 12 fights >>>

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=323804&cat=boxer

Time someone had a heart to heart with him and suggested he give it away.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> Our friend across the ditch Chauncy Welliver is scheduled to fight Rohit Singh in Chile. It pits 60 fights worth of experience against 6.
> 
> *Singh appears to have had his BoxRec record trimmed back to 6 because he had many more somewhat questionable fights listed previously.


Every time Chauncy's name is mentioned, all I can think of is Chunchy Welleater.
Fuggin Sallywinder. :lol:

Seems like somewhat of a mismatch though.


----------



## Aroused Koala

Sox said:


> The boss is working on it I believe.


:hammer:bluesuitarty:jmm


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Every time Chauncy's name is mentioned, all I can think of is Chunchy Welleater.
> Fuggin Sallywinder. :lol:
> 
> Seems like somewhat of a mismatch though.


If Chauncy has anything left he should win easily. But he's fallen away badly lately.

We just passed our 100th post too - not bad for less than 2 days guys :cheers

(see celebration above :lol


----------



## joogaray

Kel said:


> I really hope we get big enough to get our own Aussie forum.


..why stop there?..world domination bruddas'..:cheers


----------



## joogaray

*.*

.


----------



## Quite_The_Stone

Reporting in


----------



## DB Cooper

Quite_The_Stone said:


> Reporting in


Welcome to our little Australian slice of the forum.

But we have plans :hey










(it's been a while since I posted a picture)


----------



## joogaray

..fucken strugglin' to work this joint out!..are we allowed to say 'fuck' on here?:huh


----------



## DB Cooper

joogaray said:


> ..fucken strugglin' to work this joint out!..are we allowed to say 'fuck' on here?:huh


Fuck no.


----------



## Vino Veritas

The Spider said:


> Gatto licence has actually gone through and been finalised according to what I've read. The Premier has voiced his disapproval though.
> 
> Great to see another familiar face here too.


Cheers mate. I didn't read your comment properly about Gatto's licence. Yeah, it looks like Napthine will try to introduce new legislation or amend the Act to include a test for fit and proper person. Gatto has said that if they do that and take his licence he'll simply co-promote using another promoter's licence.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Sox said:


> That's a shame, hope you can get back into it again some day. :good


Yeh man... All is not Lost though... I truly do want to am plan to get back into it at some stage. 
Not sure when it will be but I will do it sometime...
Before all is said and done for me I want to be able to say i fought as a professional. Even if I get my ass kicked lol at least I will have crossed it off the bucket list haha


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Anyone know when Sam Ah See is fighting next??

He won the NSW welterweight title almost a year ago but since then has only fought once since and only 7 times since 2010
He's still young and a good prospect would have thought his team would have kept him more active!


----------



## joogaray

...how do i put up my fucken profile pic???..i'm losin' it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!atsch


----------



## nufc_jay

joogaray said:


> ...how do i put up my fucken profile pic???..i'm losin' it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!atsch


Settings at the top of the screen > edit avatar down the left


----------



## joogaray

nufc_jay said:


> Settings at the top of the screen > edit avatar down the left


..cheers mate..sorted..thank fuck..can relax..:cheers


----------



## nufc_jay

joogaray said:


> ..cheers mate..sorted..thank fuck..can relax..:cheers


No worries mate - enjoy!


----------



## Stiffjab

Aussie Aussie Aussie!!! :happy 

CHB>>>>>>>ESB


----------



## DB Cooper

Stiffjab said:


> Aussie Aussie Aussie!!! :happy
> 
> CHB>>>>>>>ESB


JUST GOT BANNED FROM ESB

9,522 posts and they just disabled my password with no explanation whatsoever.
Hadn't posted there since May 16th.
Never once mentioned Check Hook Boxing other than in PMs.

One thing for sure: 
The Spider will be around a whole lot longer than ESB will :yep


----------



## Leftsmash

Francois Botha is heading downunder to face undefeated Kiwi prospect Joseph Parker.

Looks like his son will Masel Botha will also be on the undercard and will be facing off against Guy Sebastian's brother Jeremy. :huh

http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/other-sports/8708446/Undercard-announced-for-Parker-Botha-bout


----------



## Roscoe

G'day all finally found you all...........looking forward to this fight...........hopefully Geale continues on his winning ways & secures a shot against Sergio who is ripe for the picking.......I think ol father time is catching up with Sergio........can't all be like Bhop I suppose.


----------



## Stiffjab

The Spider said:


> JUST GOT BANNED FROM ESB
> 
> 9,522 posts and they just disabled my password with no explanation whatsoever.
> Hadn't posted there since May 16th.
> Never once mentioned Check Hook Boxing other than in PMs.
> 
> One thing for sure:
> The Spider will be around a whole lot longer than ESB will :yep


What a joke ESB admin turned out to be. They let trolls like Earl Hickey run around for years with Alts and they dont even hand out a week ban but then in the same breath they ban one of the only decent posters on the site. Good riddance to ESB.

I reckon they have looked through your PM's Spidey.:verysad


----------



## Stiffjab

Good to see you made the move Roscoe! :good


----------



## Sox

Stiffjab said:


> What a joke ESB admin turned out to be. They let trolls like Earl Hickey run around for years with Alts and they dont even hand out a week ban but then in the same breath they ban one of the only decent posters on the site. Good riddance to ESB.
> 
> I reckon they have looked through your PM's Spidey.:verysad


I've sent at least 20 PM's, as 900ss though.
Sox was banned weeks ago for some trivial garbage.

Welcome aboard mate.


----------



## Tuff Gong

G'day fellas, IrnBruMan reporting for duty.

Good work The Spider for getting this thread on the go, hopefully we'll get enough posts to get our own forum.

I certainly limited my posting at ESB Aussie forum due to the aforementioned reasons, hopefully we can keep this a drama-free zone.

Cheers,

IBM


----------



## Sox

Aroused Koala said:


> .





joogaray said:


> .





Quite_The_Stone said:


> .





Vino Veritas said:


> .


So who were yoou blokes at ESB?


----------



## Got news

It would be great to have an Aussie forum without the trash. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Stiffjab

Yeah I got a couple of PM's from you, Bruiser and Spidey so i thought that maybe the mods were going though our PM's and finding out about the mass exodus to CHB? 

Let me guess, you got banned for starting a thread on Sam Soliman :lol:

Let it be know. CHB = CheckHookBoxing and not ChouldHaveBeen as I first though :yep


----------



## bruiserh89

The Spider said:


> JUST GOT BANNED FROM ESB
> 
> 9,522 posts and they just disabled my password with no explanation whatsoever.
> Hadn't posted there since May 16th.
> Never once mentioned Check Hook Boxing other than in PMs.
> 
> One thing for sure:
> The Spider will be around a whole lot longer than ESB will :yep


I should check. I've been spreading the good word too.


----------



## Sox

Stiffjab said:


> Yeah I got a couple of PM's from you, Bruiser and Spidey so i thought that maybe the mods were going though our PM's and finding out about the mass exodus to CHB?
> 
> Let me guess, you got banned for starting a thread on Sam Soliman :lol:
> 
> Let it be know. CHB = CheckHookBoxing and not ChouldHaveBeen as I first though :yep


I'm not exactly sure what the ban was for, it said for posting copyright material, but I'd posted a few things, a Soliman article and a Geale article.
I don't get it though, articles are posted everyday without question.

I think the grub just had his mate throw me out. :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89

bruiserh89 said:


> I should check. I've been spreading the good word too.


Ha ha. I'm banned too. What a shame!


----------



## Sox

Any of you blokes into tough cars?

I know Stiffjab is, how is your XB going?


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Ha ha. I'm banned too. What a shame!


Welcome to the club mate :cheers

Paranoia is absolutely rampant at the 'forum-without-avatars-and-pictures'.

I hadn't posted for a week and didn't intend ever posting again. But banning me a week after my last post is a bit over the top.


----------



## DB Cooper

Blawit Ootyirerse said:


> G'day fellas, IrnBruMan reporting for duty.
> 
> Good work The Spider for getting this thread on the go, hopefully we'll get enough posts to get our own forum.
> 
> I certainly limited my posting at ESB Aussie forum due to the aforementioned reasons, hopefully we can keep this a drama-free zone.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> IBM


It's true they will let anyone in here :lol:

Welcome, and lets keep things busy and make that Aussie forum here a reality.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Sox said:


> I'm not exactly sure what the ban was for, it said for posting copyright material, but I'd posted a few things, a Soliman article and a Geale article.
> I don't get it though, articles are posted everyday without question.
> 
> I think the grub just had his mate throw me out. :lol:


Pretty funny though, if it turns out all that's left at Aussie ESB is the grub and his alts arguing with themselves :lol:

The expression "be careful what you wish for" seems pretty appropriate for that particular poster, he'll be kicking dust and dodging tumbleweeds in his own private forum now :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

The Spider said:


> It's true they will let anyone in here :lol:
> 
> Welcome, and lets keep things busy and make that Aussie forum here a reality.


Cheers dude :good


----------



## Stiffjab

Sox said:


> Any of you blokes into tough cars?
> 
> I know Stiffjab is, how is your XB going?


I wish I could get my hands on a XB coup mate, I dont have the money to buy a decent coup or the resources to restore a rusty wreck :lol:

I got a ZB Fairlane and my bloody wife keeps holding me back from doing bits and pieces to it. I have convinced her dad to let me keep the car at his house so i can replace the Diff with a 9" LSD and get some of the small rust patches lead filled. All fun and games....

Not a good day for us Ford boys Sox


----------



## Stiffjab

Picture this in Black :deal


----------



## Stiffjab




----------



## Sawspan

Stiffjab! good to see you on here dude, loving this site and the quality of posters on here so far. I was Dawsosj over at esb btw.


----------



## DB Cooper

Looks like the next step after establishing an Aussie forum will be a Lounge within the Aussie forum :lol:


----------



## Sox

Stiffjab said:


> I wish I could get my hands on a XB coup mate, I dont have the money to buy a decent coup or the resources to restore a rusty wreck :lol:
> 
> I got a ZB Fairlane and my bloody wife keeps holding me back from doing bits and pieces to it. I have convinced her dad to let me keep the car at his house so i can replace the Diff with a 9" LSD and get some of the small rust patches lead filled. All fun and games....
> 
> Not a good day for us Ford boys Sox


Hmm,for some reason I thought you had an XB. :huh

I'd actually like and XA coupe or a Mustang.

I'm not all that fussed on the later Fords anyhow, they've become way to sterile.
Here's my old beast.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> Looks like the next step after establishing an Aussie forum will be a Lounge within the Aussie forum :lol:


Ideally that would nice, I did mention it to Jay the other day, but he wasn't keen. :conf


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Ideally that would nice, I did mention it to Jay the other day, but he wasn't keen. :conf


Small steps. Let's work towards the Aussie forum as our priority.


----------



## Got news

It would be great to have an Aussie forum!


----------



## Kel

The politically correct left wing loonies on "the Project" have just suggested it could be our fault (western civilisation) that the British soldier got stabbed in London ...lol. Seriously these pricks never cease to amaze me

Wide open anus would obviously disagree


----------



## bruiserh89

Kel said:


> The politically correct left wing loonies on "the Project" have just suggested it could be our fault (western civilisation) that the British soldier got stabbed in London ...lol. Seriously these pricks never cease to amaze me
> 
> Wide open anus would obviously disagree


I think I can safely speak for everyone here to say that WOA didnt get a heads up about this place.


----------



## Sox

bruiserh89 said:


> I think I can safely speak for everyone here to say that WOA didnt get a heads up about this place.


MP, TC, and WOA sitting in a tree over ESB...


----------



## bruiserh89

Sox said:


> MP, TC, and WOA sitting in a tree over ESB...


+ Busteroonie and Franny.


----------



## Sox

bruiserh89 said:


> + Busteroonie and Franny.


Buster's ok, just a bit of a dick at times.


----------



## DB Cooper

What's happened to your vCash Sox?


----------



## Sox

Put 400 on Kessler for the win.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Put 400 on Kessler for the win.


Rags or riches tomorrow then. What sort of odds did you get?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Hello fellas


----------



## Sox

It was only 2/1 cos it was via any method.




Welcome Rooster! :cheers


----------



## Rooster4Life

so what is the deal? how do we get our own section?


----------



## Sox

They're looking into it.
Keeping this thread active will help.


----------



## DB Cooper

Rooster4Life said:


> so what is the deal? how do we get our own section?


Post like fury and it should happen.

Welcome aboard too :cheers


----------



## Tuff Gong

Kel said:


> The politically correct left wing loonies on "the Project" have just suggested it could be our fault (western civilisation) that the British soldier got stabbed in London ...lol. Seriously these pricks never cease to amaze me
> 
> Wide open anus would obviously disagree


They were the mob who got all up in arms when they interviewed Johnny Lydon, accusing him of being sexist and mysoginistic and the chick on the panel kept interrupting and Lydon told her to stop being so rude.

Bunch of wankers.


----------



## Rooster4Life

i have no idea how it is on the air, i cant stand to watch more then a couple mins of that rubbish....sadly my generation (18 - 30) watch this shit and agree with it, its why this country is turning to shit and why i hate my own generation, Bunch of green fairies


----------



## Sawspan

Are you talking about johnny rotten? fair go he was a right twat in that, only looking to further push his "punk bad boy" image by attempting to humiliate her, he simply refused to allow her to even ask a question asn was being a patronising cunt.


----------



## DB Cooper

It's taken us 160 posts to get the first argument brewing.

Fight. Fight. Fight :bbb


----------



## Vino Veritas

The Spider said:


> It's taken us 160 posts to get the first argument brewing.
> 
> Fight. Fight. Fight :bbb


For some reason this reminds me of the old Aussie forum:


----------



## DB Cooper

There's more Mods in the ESB Aussie forum now than posters :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Sawspan said:


> Are you talking about johnny rotten? fair go he was a right twat in that, only looking to further push his "punk bad boy" image by attempting to humiliate her, he simply refused to allow her to even ask a question asn was being a patronising cunt.


Yeah, but he did say several times that they were too loud in his earpiece and then they all started shouting over the top of each other trying to ask the edgiest questions.

She butted in while he was answering another question to ask him his thoughts on Maggie Thatcher dying.

I agree, he's a twat and his act is old, but they interviewed him hoping for some controversy (hence the question about Thatcher) but they all went sooky when they got some.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Vino Veritas said:


> For some reason this reminds me of the old Aussie forum:


I recognise the bloke in your avatar - who were you on ESB?


----------



## joogaray

Rooster4Life said:


> so what is the deal? how do we get our own section?


..if we give every kunt the shits enough they might fuck us off to our own section..maybe:hey


----------



## DB Cooper

Vino Veritas said:


> For some reason this reminds me of the old Aussie forum:


You can't call me a mook.

I can't?

>>> WTF is a mook??


----------



## joogaray

..can someone tell me how to download photos onto here..pretty please


----------



## Vino Veritas

Blawit Ootyirerse said:


> I recognise the bloke in your avatar - who were you on ESB?


JB


----------



## Tuff Gong

Vino Veritas said:


> JB


Good to see you again mate :good


----------



## JohnH

JohnH said:


> Agree Takam doesn't have the best resume but he's African champion and fights out of France. Staying in Aus is not helping Lucas' career in my opinion. He needs European exposure.


Takam won last night and would be a great fight for Lucas Browne.


----------



## bruiserh89

JohnH said:


> Takam won last night and would be a great fight for Lucas Browne.


Takam looked to me like a poor mans Iron Mike. Gets low and stalks, not much jab. Doesnt share the same punch accuracy and power though. Quite odd that Grant didnt jab at all to keep Takam at bay. A good jab would dismantle the guy.


----------



## Kel

Just got banned for a week (esb) for a pretty basic comment in the lounge :smile


----------



## bruiserh89

JohnH said:


> Takam won last night and would be a great fight for Lucas Browne.


Takam looked to me like a poor mans Iron Mike. Gets low and stalks, not much jab. Doesnt share the same punch accuracy and power though. Quite odd that Grant didnt jab at all to keep Takam at bay. A good jab would dismantle the guy.


----------



## DB Cooper

Kel said:


> Just got banned for a week (esb) for a pretty basic comment in the lounge :smile


There are fingers poised on the trigger over there. When I got permanently banned after not having posted for a week - work that one out - my status reverted to 'Visitor' :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89

Shit time for this forum to go down when we've been trying to get momentum on getting Aus forum. Hang in there lads!


----------



## Sox

It will come good, they're heading in the right direction.


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Shit time for this forum to go down when we've been trying to get momentum on getting Aus forum. Hang in there lads!


Only a small blip on the radar in the scheme of things. The worrying thing was how productive I was around the house yesterday while CHB was down. The missus thought I had turned over a new leaf. Little does she know.


----------



## bruiserh89

The Spider said:


> Only a small blip on the radar in the scheme of things. The worrying thing was how productive I was around the house yesterday while CHB was down. The missus thought I had turned over a new leaf. Little does she know.


:lol:


----------



## greathamza

The Spider said:


> Only a small blip on the radar in the scheme of things. The worrying thing was how productive I was around the house yesterday while CHB was down. *The missus thought I had turned over a new leaf. Little does she know.*


:lol:
Good to hear


----------



## DB Cooper

greathamza said:


> :lol:
> Good to hear


Great to have you visit here great one. You and the delectable, lickable librarian are welcome any time :cheers
@greathamza


----------



## greathamza

The Spider said:


> Great to have you visit here great one. You and the delectable, lickable librarian are welcome any time :cheers
> 
> @greathamza


Dont even have to mention it im just taking a stroll through the thread from down under


----------



## DB Cooper

greathamza said:


> Dont even have to mention it im just taking a stroll through the thread from down under


I'm glad you bought that avi of yours across from the other forum - gotta be one of the best going around.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Put 400 on Kessler for the win.


Easy come. Easy go Sox.

When they banned me from the other place they took all $375 of my vCash off me. I wonder whose account it went into?


----------



## Sox

Shit happens, decent fight though.


----------



## joogaray

..a good night of fight up in Townville on friday nite just gone..Josh King claimed the WBF title over Charlie King in a very good fight from all reports..

Friday 24 May 2013 official wiki 
RSL Stadium, Murray Sports Complex, Townsville, Queensland, Australia 
light welterweight Josh King 13(6)-3(1)-0 W Charlie King 18(1)-4(2)-0 TKO 7 10 
time: 2:17 
interim World Boxing Foundation light welterweight title (supervisor: Chris Anderson)

bantamweight Brad Hore 2-1(1)-0 W Tommy Clarke 6(1)-4(2)-2 UD 8 8 
vacant Australia - Queensland State bantamweight title (supervisor: John Hogg)

cruiserweight Mark Flanagan 11(6)-4(1)-0 W Walter Pupu'a 12(8)-23(12)-0 KO 2 8 
time: 0:17 

super middleweight Garth Murray 6(4)-6(3)-0 L Shane Parry 2(1)-1(1)-0 MD 4 4


----------



## bruiserh89

The Spider said:


> Easy come. Easy go Sox.
> 
> When they banned me from the other place they took all $375 of my vCash off me. I wonder whose account it went into?


What is the Vcash? I've always wondered.


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> What is the Vcash? I've always wondered.


In a nutshell it is like toy money the site gives you to gamble with.

For a more drawn out explanation >>>

First off upon creating an account on CHB you start off with 500 vCash which can be used to place bets immediately. These are in vBookie threads in the vBookie forum:

http://checkhookboxing.com/forumdisplay.php?14-vBookie

What with this being a boxing site, the majority of events in which you can place vCash are predominantly boxing-based, though you'll see events for other sports pop up occasionally too. In any vBookie thread just above the opening post you'll see the list of odds available to place bets on, and you work from there. There'll be a box beside each option wherein you can enter the amount you wish to place, click "Submit" and away you are. Obviously the amount you can place is limited to the number of vCash in your possession, but I'm sure you know that. Soon as a result comes in the vBookie will settle the event and vCash will be distributed accordingly to those who placed successful bets. If at any stage you find yourself on 0 vCash, you'll automatically be given 100(I believe it's 100 anyways) whenever the next event is created.

FYI - the "vBookies" on the forum are any of the admin/mod team, as well as @nufc_jay, @Bajingo, @Chacal, @Holmes, @Noonaldinho. Think that's everyone, and I'm sure they will be of more assistance to you on the subject than I am. Furthermore, if there's any events you'd like there to be a vBookie thread on, you can suggest them in here:

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthrea...ggested-Events


----------



## bruiserh89

The Spider said:


> In a nutshell it is like toy money the site gives you to gamble with.
> 
> For a more drawn out explanation >>>
> 
> First off upon creating an account on CHB you start off with 500 vCash which can be used to place bets immediately. These are in vBookie threads in the vBookie forum:
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/forumdisplay.php?14-vBookie
> 
> What with this being a boxing site, the majority of events in which you can place vCash are predominantly boxing-based, though you'll see events for other sports pop up occasionally too. In any vBookie thread just above the opening post you'll see the list of odds available to place bets on, and you work from there. There'll be a box beside each option wherein you can enter the amount you wish to place, click "Submit" and away you are. Obviously the amount you can place is limited to the number of vCash in your possession, but I'm sure you know that. Soon as a result comes in the vBookie will settle the event and vCash will be distributed accordingly to those who placed successful bets. If at any stage you find yourself on 0 vCash, you'll automatically be given 100(I believe it's 100 anyways) whenever the next event is created.
> 
> FYI - the "vBookies" on the forum are any of the admin/mod team, as well as @nufc_jay, @Bajingo, @Chacal, @Holmes, @Noonaldinho. Think that's everyone, and I'm sure they will be of more assistance to you on the subject than I am. Furthermore, if there's any events you'd like there to be a vBookie thread on, you can suggest them in here:
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthrea...ggested-Events


Thanks mate. That definitely covers it off for me!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I'm a really bad vbookie and I usually just swoop in and settle other people's bets rather than make events but yeah, I will take requests I suppose.


----------



## bruiserh89

joogaray said:


> ..a good night of fight up in Townville on friday nite just gone..Josh King claimed the WBF title over Charlie King in a very good fight from all reports..
> 
> Friday 24 May 2013 official wiki
> RSL Stadium, Murray Sports Complex, Townsville, Queensland, Australia
> light welterweight Josh King 13(6)-3(1)-0 W Charlie King 18(1)-4(2)-0 TKO 7 10
> time: 2:17
> interim World Boxing Foundation light welterweight title (supervisor: Chris Anderson)
> 
> bantamweight Brad Hore 2-1(1)-0 W Tommy Clarke 6(1)-4(2)-2 UD 8 8
> vacant Australia - Queensland State bantamweight title (supervisor: John Hogg)
> 
> cruiserweight Mark Flanagan 11(6)-4(1)-0 W Walter Pupu'a 12(8)-23(12)-0 KO 2 8
> time: 0:17
> 
> super middleweight Garth Murray 6(4)-6(3)-0 L Shane Parry 2(1)-1(1)-0 MD 4 4


Good to see Brad Hore get back in the winners circle after his shock stoppage a month back.


----------



## DB Cooper

Chacal said:


> I'm a really bad vbookie and I usually just swoop in and settle other people's bets rather than make events but yeah, I will take requests I suppose.


Not sure if you covered Frans Botha vs Sonny Bill Williams? But that would have been fun to settle after all the shenanigans that went on :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

The Spider said:


> Not sure if you covered Frans Botha vs Sonny Bill Williams? But that would have been fun to settle after all the shenanigans that went on :lol:


I'd have abandoned said event.


----------



## DB Cooper

Chacal said:


> I'd have abandoned said event.


Some betting agencies in Australia paid out on the win and returned losing bets. Others weren't so generous.

Farcical fight. There should have been arses kicked. But those in authority seem happy enough just to ignore it like it never happened.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> Some betting agencies in Australia paid out on the win and returned losing bets. Others weren't so generous.
> 
> Farcical fight. There should have been arses kicked. But those in authority seem happy enough just to ignore it like it never happened.


A shame IMO.
Prior to that fight I liked SBW, but the whole thing left a bad taste in my mouth.
Siding with Mandy after the Geale fight also fucked his credibility up somewhat.

I'd find it very difficult to support SBW now, if at all.

And it's a shame because I reckon with the right training, promoting and dedication he could have done very well.


----------



## joogaray

Sox said:


> A shame IMO.
> Prior to that fight I liked SBW, but the whole thing left a bad taste in my mouth.
> Siding with Mandy after the Geale fight also fucked his credibility up somewhat.
> 
> I'd find it very difficult to support SBW now, if at all.
> 
> And it's a shame because I reckon with the right training, promoting and dedication he could have done very well.


..I'm hearin' ya on the whole shonky goin's on with the choppin' the rounds..but as far as SBW goes he loses nothing in my opinion..
..the average punter will just think it's just typical boxing funny business..and the real fan will know that fight was a 'gut check'..and SonnyBill will take plenty of confidence from that fight and will have learned a major lesson on pacing himself for the longer distances..
..I really think he'll go to the next level and be a threat to a few of our top domestic guys..


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> A shame IMO.
> Prior to that fight I liked SBW, but the whole thing left a bad taste in my mouth.
> Siding with Mandy after the Geale fight also fucked his credibility up somewhat.
> 
> I'd find it very difficult to support SBW now, if at all.
> 
> And it's a shame because I reckon with the right training, promoting and dedication he could have done very well.


Trying to claim Mundine won in the social media after the Geale fight did nothing for SBW or Quade Cooper's credability. Support you mate sure, but don't claim he won when he lost conclusively. It just makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> Trying to claim Mundine won in the social media after the Geale fight did nothing for SBW or Quade Cooper's credability. Support you mate sure, but don't claim he won when he lost conclusively. It just makes you look like an idiot.


..nah..that won't hurt him either..I think everyone realises now that he was never the sharpest tool in the shed..and wouldn't have expected any less..:rolleyes


----------



## DB Cooper

Great to be at a forum where you can post images >>>










Aussie P4P king Daniel Geale.


----------



## Sawspan

Watching ufc 160, the one and only danny green is in james te huna's corner, he has been an integral part of the training camp trying to help te huna improve his striking, i don't think te huna will beat glover though, that guy is a beast.


----------



## DB Cooper

Les Sherrington's upcoming opponent looks ordinary. Had a 4 year break and has since had 6 wins - beating 4 debuting fighters and two others with 2 wins between them.


----------



## DB Cooper

On the upcoming Chad at the Newcastle Entertainment Centre they've matched Butterbean with a guy called Kirk Lawton, who has had 2 pro fights. 90 fights experience versus 2. It's also over Butterbean's prefered journey - 4 rounds :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

tezel8764 said:


> Does anyone know when Tua is fighting next?


Had a seach around. Could not find anything conclusive. But had to laugh at something written on the home page of his website >>>

"Boxing is an excellent physical activity not only for pugilists, but also for ordinary people that want to simply increase their health or drop a couple pounds" - David Tua.

:lol:


----------



## bruiserh89

The Spider said:


> On the upcoming Chad at the Newcastle Entertainment Centre they've matched Butterbean with a guy called Kirk Lawton, who has had 2 pro fights. 90 fights experience versus 2. It's also over Butterbean's prefered journey - 4 rounds :lol:


SDeems pretty similar to what they did with Kimbo. I did notice on that card that Zapavigna's long awaited return is slated.


----------



## joogaray

..bring on the 'Bean..but i thought maybe he's be out here tryin' to get a rematch with the Yarrabah sometimes boxer Baden Oui..:hey


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> Les Sherrington's upcoming opponent looks ordinary. Had a 4 year break and has since had 6 wins - beating 4 debuting fighters and two others with 2 wins between them.


...well you've thrown out a bait..might'se well swoop on it..just for shit'n'giggles..

..I'll never argue with your opinion on Sherro's opponent but there is 2 factors at play here..one is that it's a small local/budget type show up in Toowoomba..no margin for flyin' in big names..and two..is that Brendan Smith is trying to get Lez to fight abit more off the back foot and show more patience so these are the type of guys to best get that room against.. to develop these skills...JMHO


----------



## DB Cooper

Seems we now have somewhere else to post. Look for Aussie Forum :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper

IMPORTANT UPDATE:

If you go to the BOXING SECTION there is BOXING TALK. Listed under BOXING TALK are sub-forums including the new THE AUSSIE BOXING FORUM.

arty
@Jay @Rorschach @CHB

Go to the new Aussie Forum and enjoy....


----------



## DB Cooper

Bumping just in case posters didn't realise there is now an AUSSIE FORUM.

To find AUSSIE FORUM go to the BOXING section, and in there you'll find BOXING TALK. Listed under BOXING TALK are sub-forums including the new THE AUSSIE BOXING FORUM.


----------



## DB Cooper

Big day in the forum-without-avatars-or-pictures today. 2 boxing posts in the Aussie section. 2 :smile


----------



## Phantom

Nice to be in the Aussie thread Spider! What's going on in beautiful Australia?


----------



## Phantom

Whats the hottest thing going on right now on Aussie boxing scene?


----------



## Phantom

The Spider said:


> Seems we now have somewhere else to post. Look for Aussie Forum :cheers


Yeah, I noticed that!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Righto....

thats it.... seems the other place has fullyu gone up the shit now. 
I'm locked into Check Hook now.....

so who's who here? Most people using the same names from the other spot (im assming most people know where I'm talkin bout)


----------



## joogaray

Phantom said:


> Whats the hottest thing going on right now on Aussie boxing scene?


..Danny Geale..hand's down..:deal


----------



## Sox

joogaray said:


> ..Danny Geale..hand's down..:deal


X 100

:bbb:lama:lp:bluesuit:hammer:horse


----------



## stiflers mum

Phantom said:


> Whats the hottest thing going on right now on Aussie boxing scene?


 Daniel Geale. I suppose the possibility of Mosley fighting Mundine is big news. So thats a hot thing but more for a once great fighter possibility coming to Australia.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

I agree... Choc VS Mosley will defo get the general publics interest. will be a big fight for Aus along the lines of Danny Green VS Roy Jones Jr i'd say.

It wont reach the levels of being Aus' biggest fight as I've read it might but will definately be a big fight.

Will definately be goin to it if possible!


----------



## joogaray

..nothing rates against a fully fledged World Champ mixing it with the best middleweights on the planet..

..yesterdays hero's are just that..and a distant 2nd..:deal


----------



## joogaray

Sox said:


> X 100
> 
> :bbb:lama:lp:bluesuit:hammer:horse


:rastapimp..yeah brah!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Righto....
> 
> thats it.... seems the other place has fullyu gone up the shit now.
> I'm locked into Check Hook now.....
> 
> so who's who here? Most people using the same names from the other spot (im assming most people know where I'm talkin bout)


Good for you. I watched some of the further ESB self-destruction today. A couple of posters in the Aussie forum said what they thought about things and got banned straight away. Free-speach sure don't exist in that place.


----------



## DB Cooper

Phantom said:


> Whats the hottest thing going on right now on Aussie boxing scene?


Nearly all the focus at present for Aussie fans is Daniel Geale, as the others have said. There will be some interest with Mosley fighting Mundine, but only because Mosley was once a great.


----------



## Kel

Just got banned for life over at ESB about 30mins ago........... I'm here for good now


----------



## DB Cooper

Kel said:


> Just got banned for life over at ESB about 30mins ago........... I'm here for good now


Welcome to the lifers club :cheers


----------



## Peter Barlow

hello


----------



## DB Cooper

Mugsy said:


> hello


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Kel said:


> Just got banned for life over at ESB about 30mins ago........... I'm here for good now


Wat u do?

I've been on ESB since 2006 and never once got banned..
probly coz i keep fairly simple with my posts though


----------



## Kel

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Wat u do?
> 
> I've been on ESB since 2006 and never once got banned..
> probly coz i keep fairly simple with my posts though


Might be my KKKel persona coming through


----------



## Francis75

Geale is our best boxer easily. I want to see him really tested by Golovkin or Martinez although he seems to be fading at his age.


----------



## DB Cooper

*WELCOME TO AUSSIE PUB CHAT*

*This is basically the LOUNGE of the Aussie Forum.*

Aussie or otherwise feel free to contribute here.

I don't make the rules. But I'm sure if you try hard enough to overstep the mark you'll get dealt with.


----------



## Oska

The Spider said:


> *WELCOME TO AUSSIE PUB CHAT*
> 
> *This is basically the LOUNGE of the Aussie Forum.*
> 
> Aussie or otherwise feel free to contribute here.
> 
> I don't make the rules. But I'm sure if you try hard enough to overstep the mark you'll get dealt with.


As long as the beer is cold


----------



## DB Cooper

Oska said:


> As long as the beer is cold


I was hoping to get a picture with a guy at the bar with more industrial cleavage on display. Just doesn't look authentic with his butt crack covered.


----------



## Oska

The Spider said:


> I was hoping to get a picture with a guy at the bar with more industrial cleavage on display. Just doesn't look authentic with his butt crack covered.












We need some bar maids as well


----------



## Sox

I'd rather go to this pub...


----------



## DB Cooper

No bad mouthing the old dear. She's 91.


----------



## stiflers mum

So this is where we post off topic stuff that only us Aussies care about is it?


----------



## DB Cooper

20A87 II said:


> So this is where we post off topic stuff that only us Aussies care about is it?


Us Aussies?


----------



## Oska

The Spider said:


> No bad mouthing the old dear. She's 91.


No doubt she could probable pour a better beer than most of the girls behind the bars now days! Just a bit saggier tits


----------



## Sox

Well bugger me, most have left ESB and Ashley starts posting again! :lol:


----------



## whipsy

joogaray said:


> ..if we give every kunt the shits enough they might fuck us off to our own section..maybe:hey


I'm sure with the group assembled in here, giving people the shits will be a piece of cake, lol


----------



## Bundjalung

Oska said:


> No doubt she could probable pour a better beer than most of the girls behind the bars now days! Just a bit saggier tits


After drinking that horse piss that she is pouring, I'm sure her anatomy would look like a 19 year old's, not 91.....Evil brew.


----------



## whipsy

Bundjalung said:


> After drinking that horse piss that she is pouring, I'm sure her anatomy would look like a 19 year old's, not 91.....Evil brew.


Yep, New is one of the worst beers going around.


----------



## Oska

Bundjalung said:


> After drinking that horse piss that she is pouring, I'm sure her anatomy would look like a 19 year old's, not 91.....Evil brew.


Haha....Most of the boys drink it up where I'm working...I can't get into it myself...must be a Queensland thing? Don't know many Vic's that get Into it.


----------



## stiflers mum

The Spider said:


> Us Aussies?


 Errrrrrrrr and me the honary Geale loving Frenchman.:smile


----------



## DB Cooper

The Aussie forum is officially only about 10 days old and is about to crack the 1000 post mark - 960 odd at present :cheers


----------



## Arnold Cream

Sox said:


> Well bugger me, most have left ESB and Ashley starts posting again! :lol:


I don't know who Ashley is but he said that some guy is Stuart Duncan, who does a lot of matchmaking for Tua's promoter. I had a read through all his old posts and it probably makes sense. Has an agenda maybe. Interesting. That place is dead.


----------



## Vino Veritas

The thread title reminded me of this place.


----------



## bruiserh89

whipsy said:


> Yep, New is one of the worst beers going around.


Step back to the mid 90's and it was one of the most popular drops alongside VB and the 'boutique' Tooheys extra dry! Pretty sure they havent changed the recipe for these beers, we've just got more fussy with the introduction of micro breweries and more imported beers. I never drink those beers anymore and when I do its always pretty hard to get the first one down.....then I'm all good.


----------



## DB Cooper

Vino Veritas said:


> The thread title reminded me of this place.


Swan St?

Every pub has a million stories to tell.


----------



## DB Cooper

Always wanted to go up to Birdsville. Drink a mountain of beer. Go to the Birdville races. Will get there one day.


----------



## Oska

The Spider said:


> Swan St?
> 
> Every pub has a million stories to tell.


Yeah its the precinct hotel now....been there a few times in the past.


----------



## Oska




----------



## Oska

The Spider said:


> Always wanted to go up to Birdsville. Drink a mountain of beer. Go to the Birdville races. Will get there one day.


Thats my kinda pub


----------



## Vino Veritas

The Spider said:


> Swan St?
> 
> Every pub has a million stories to tell.


Yeah mate, it was at its peak in the 90s. Had some great times there.


----------



## DB Cooper

Oska said:


>


Been to the Ettamogah pub. Gotta say it's a bit disappointing. Much smaller than I thought it would be. We only had a few beers and were on our way.


----------



## Vino Veritas

The Spider said:


> Always wanted to go up to Birdsville. Drink a mountain of beer. Go to the Birdville races. Will get there one day.


Same here, is on the to do list.


----------



## DB Cooper

Vino Veritas said:


> Yeah mate, it was at its peak in the 90s. Had some great times there.


I killed some braincells along there at the Corner Hotel etc.


----------



## DB Cooper

Vino Veritas said:


> Same here, is on the to do list.


Surfs always up at Birdsville :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper

We just went 1000 posts in the Aussie Forum :cheers


----------



## Oska

The Spider said:


> We just went 1000 posts in the Aussie Forum :cheers


Yeah baby!


----------



## DB Cooper

Oska said:


> Yeah baby!


----------



## DB Cooper

0.33 into the vid and it's goodnight Chad Dawson.

What a cracking left hand from Adonis Stevenson.


----------



## Bendy

butterbean is fighting in Newcastle on the 29th not sure if I should go along think it might be a funny night. Plus I know a few lads fighting on the undercard.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bendigo Thompson said:


> butterbean is fighting in Newcastle on the 29th not sure if I should go along think it might be a funny night. Plus I know a few lads fighting on the undercard.


Butterbean. The 4 round specialist :lol:


----------



## Bendy

Would love to go to somewhere like Birdsville/Broken Hill I've been out to Cumnock a few times and that was insane to me as a London boy can't imagine living in a place like that.


----------



## bruiserh89

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Would love to go to somewhere like Birdsville/Broken Hill I've been out to Cumnock a few times and that was insane to me as a London boy can't imagine living in a place like that.


I drove through Cumnock once. That is a scary little hillbilly looking joint. Other similar places to look out for in NSW are Bigga and Araluen which of course have the pub as the central point.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Would love to go to somewhere like Birdsville/Broken Hill I've been out to Cumnock a few times and that was insane to me as a London boy can't imagine living in a place like that.


Birdsville has that mysterious attraction because it's so remote and basic. It is about 1600 klms from Brisbane and 700 klms from Mount Isa, and I think only about two or three hundred people live there. The best time to be there would obviously be Birdsville race day and it looks like plenty make the trip >>>


----------



## Bendy

bruiserh89 said:


> I drove through Cumnock once. That is a scary little hillbilly looking joint. Other similar places to look out for in NSW are Bigga and Araluen which of course have the pub as the central point.


Its definitely a strange one. Went up the day after boxing day got into town just after midday didn't know where the house we were going to was and drove straight through by accident, turned back and every person was on there porch watching us. Was like something out of a film.

My dad grew up in Wyangala Dam, when I went there are a kid I thought that it must be the most remote place on earth, I know better now.


The Spider said:


> Birdsville has that mysterious attraction because it's so remote and basic. It is about 1600 klms from Brisbane and 700 klms from Mount Isa, and I think only about two or three hundred people live there. The best time to be there would obviously be Birdsville race day and it looks like plenty make the trip >>>


Have to add that to the bucket list


----------



## DB Cooper

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Its definitely a strange one. Went up the day after boxing day got into town just after midday didn't know where the house we were going to was and drove straight through by accident, turned back and every person was on there porch watching us. Was like something out of a film.
> 
> My dad grew up in Wyangala Dam, when I went there are a kid I thought that it must be the most remote place on earth, I know better now.


People overseas laugh at the idea that folk in remote parts of Oz look for the dust to rise in the distance to indicate they have visitors about to arrive. In some parts it's probably still true.


----------



## TCb0xa

The Spider said:


> Birdsville has that mysterious attraction because it's so remote and basic. It is about 1600 klms from Brisbane and 700 klms from Mount Isa, and I think only about two or three hundred people live there. The best time to be there would obviously be Birdsville race day and it looks like plenty make the trip >>>


just looking at that pic makes me thirsty lol


----------



## Innocent Bystander

God save the Queen.
She has given us and our NZ neighbours a paid day off today.
For the other 364 days of the year,she can go and get fucked.:cheers


----------



## Tuff Gong

Innocent Bystander said:


> God save the Queen.
> She has given us and our NZ neighbours a paid day off today.
> For the other 364 days of the year,she can go and get fucked.:cheers


Alright The Jackel, how are you doing mate? Where are you living these days? I take it you're not in NZ anymore?


----------



## DB Cooper

Saw this movie a couple of weeks ago. Bloody brilliant! Particularly if, like me, you didn't know of the story prior to seeing it.


----------



## whipsy

The Spider said:


> Saw this movie a couple of weeks ago. Bloody brilliant! Particularly if, like me, you didn't know of the story prior to seeing it.


Whats it about mate?


----------



## Sox

A mate of mine said that movie is great too.


----------



## DB Cooper

whipsy said:


> Whats it about mate?


Rodriguez, an American, records 2 albums in the early 1970s. They don't sell well and he doesn't record any more. During the 1990s Rodriguez music suddenly gets popular and his albums in demand in South Africa. It is thought that this is as a result of some young Americans going to live there and taking some Rodriguez recordings with them. Eventually Rodriguez who is thought to have killed himself on stage in the USA becomes a phenomenon is South Africa, selling about half a million records. People in South Africa become curious about what really happened to Rodriguez and start searching for his surviving family in the USA.

Any more than that would only detract from the experience of watching the movie for yourself.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Tuff Gong said:


> Alright The Jackel, how are you doing mate? Where are you living these days? I take it you're not in NZ anymore?


How are you mate?
Yeah been back in oz since 08.
This is a good idea this 'pub chat' thread, i'm wondering what the chances are of a cold beer and a $5 steak around here?


----------



## stiflers mum

Innocent Bystander said:


> How are you mate?
> Yeah been back in oz since 08.
> This is a good idea this 'pub chat' thread, i'm wondering what the chances are of a cold beer and a $5 steak around here?


 :lol:


----------



## Sox

Any of you blokes hit the trails on dirt bikes?


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Any of you blokes hit the trails on dirt bikes?


I was watching some serious dirt bike competition on TV only yesterday arvo. Think it was on Channel 73 digital? It sounded like it was world championships and it might have dated back to the 1980s. Guys were burying their bikes so deep in the mud they could not pull them out.


----------



## DBerry

Oska said:


>


Fought there in the ams in 2000, whent to the birdsville races (fought in Brophy's tent as a punter too) in '95. 
How have you been Jase?


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> Fought there in the ams in 2000, whent to the birdsville races (fought in Brophy's tent as a punter too) in '95.
> How have you been Jase?


Hey mate....all good at the moment. Doing a stint up in Mt Isa looking after a couple of big jobs which is keeping me outta trouble 
How have you been mate..havent seen you since the Pac fight....I won heaps $$$ by the way 
We have Brophy's coming here in August I think. Never seen it before other than that documentary they had.


----------



## whipsy

DBerry said:


> Fought there in the ams in 2000, whent to the birdsville races (fought in Brophy's tent as a punter too) in '95.
> How have you been Jase?


If it aint me ol mate Dale... how's it goin mate?
Ps, i still think ur a cunt


----------



## whipsy

The Spider said:


> Rodriguez, an American, records 2 albums in the early 1970s. They don't sell well and he doesn't record any more. During the 1990s Rodriguez music suddenly gets popular and his albums in demand in South Africa. It is thought that this is as a result of some young Americans going to live there and taking some Rodriguez recordings with them. Eventually Rodriguez who is thought to have killed himself on stage in the USA becomes a phenomenon is South Africa, selling about half a million records. People in South Africa become curious about what really happened to Rodriguez and start searching for his surviving family in the USA.
> 
> Any more than that would only detract from the experience of watching the movie for yourself.


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> I was watching some serious dirt bike competition on TV only yesterday arvo. Think it was on Channel 73 digital? It sounded like it was world championships and it might have dated back to the 1980s. Guys were burying their bikes so deep in the mud they could not pull them out.


Yeh some serious shit goes on in the races.
Do you ride?
I've never ridden comp, only recreational, have ridden since I was a young fella, have gotten right back into things in the last 5 years.
Just bought me and the missus a new ride late last year, we go almost every month for a couple days.



DBerry said:


> Fought there in the ams in 2000, whent to the birdsville races (fought in Brophy's tent as a punter too) in '95.
> How have you been Jase?


Dale Dingle Berry!!

How the fuck are you mate?

Why'd you leave us after your fight? 
That was a good effort.

Welcome back! :cheers


----------



## DBerry

Oska said:


> Hey mate....all good at the moment. Doing a stint up in Mt Isa looking after a couple of big jobs which is keeping me outta trouble
> How have you been mate..havent seen you since the Pac fight....I won heaps $$$ by the way
> We have Brophy's coming here in August I think. Never seen it before other than that documentary they had.


Good one mate. do yourself a favour and get along to Brophy's, get in and have a crack if you dare, they're only one minute rounds in 16's and you'll have a story for the grandkids. Give us a tingle when you're back and I'll buy you a beer mate, Sammy's got my number.


----------



## DBerry

whipsy said:


> If it aint me ol mate Dale... how's it goin mate?
> Ps, i still think ur a cunt


Whipsy you fucking bookworm, how's the Dewy system treating ya? I was in Sydney over Christmas and thought of you. Next time I'm up their I'll have to let you shout me a beer and then tell you what a cunt you really are, it's only Australian and good manners after all.


----------



## DBerry

Sox mate, glad this new sight is here, I was banned for life from the other shit hole. Thanks mate, Patty Lynch was tough boy, I bought the man a pint after that, he wo n it fair and square. i've had another since, I fought Paul Taylor, another Irishman, over four and lost by majority decision. He was the promoter and had two judges, Dale Westerman and Bryce Biretwhistle, in his corner atsch I would have had to knock him out. To be fair, it was a close fight. I'll be back in there a couple more times I recon, just recovering from a couple of injuries.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Sox mate, glad this new sight is here, I was banned for life from the other shit hole. Thanks mate, Patty Lynch was tough boy, I bought the man a pint after that, he wo n it fair and square. i've had another since, I fought Paul Taylor, another Irishman, over four and lost by majority decision. He was the promoter and had two judges, Dale Westerman and Bryce Biretwhistle, in his corner atsch I would have had to knock him out. To be fair, it was a close fight. I'll be back in there a couple more times I recon, just recovering from a couple of injuries.


Good for you mate, well done. :good

Do you have any footage of the second fight?
Where was it?

What was the ban for at ESB?
They've gone a little mad over there.


----------



## Bendy

The Spider said:


> People overseas laugh at the idea that folk in remote parts of Oz look for the dust to rise in the distance to indicate they have visitors about to arrive. In some parts it's probably still true.


Its mad, like something out of a story its so far away from what I grew up with. The idea of living out somewhere that remote really appeals to me I might try and work on the farm next time I come back to Oz for a few months think it would be an experience.



Oska said:


> Hey mate....all good at the moment. Doing a stint up in Mt Isa looking after a couple of big jobs which is keeping me outta trouble
> How have you been mate..havent seen you since the Pac fight....I won heaps $$$ by the way
> We have Brophy's coming here in August I think. Never seen it before other than that documentary they had.


Should go to it, my mate from boxing fought in Brophys tent for a while and said it was a great experience. Might not be around for ever either so worth going to see.

For those who don't know I'm a Pom (Aussie dad and family) whos been out here studying for a year, because of work and uni I haven't been able to travel much but I finish uni end of this month and want to spend july travelling up the coast to see a bit of the country and go where its a bit hotter. In particular I want to see Cape Trib and the great barrier reef. I was looking at getting a queensland rail pass flying up to the Gold caost from sydney staying with family there for a few days then going up the coast. Just want recommendations on things to see or do on my way and any other advice you've got.

p.s. I know I'm a pommie cunt


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> Good one mate. do yourself a favour and get along to Brophy's, get in and have a crack if you dare, they're only one minute rounds in 16's and you'll have a story for the grandkids. Give us a tingle when you're back and I'll buy you a beer mate, Sammy's got my number.


Will do mate.......bout time you shouted


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> Good for you mate, well done. :good
> 
> Do you have any footage of the second fight?
> Where was it?
> 
> What was the ban for at ESB?
> They've gone a little mad over there.


I don't know why I was banned, well I could make an educated guess, all the notifaction said was reason:get fucked, date when ban ti be lifted:never, piss off. Yeah I have footage of the fight, it was at The Powerhous on Albert Park Lake.


----------



## DBerry

Oska said:


> Will do mate.......bout time you shouted


:rofl
I heard you wouldn't shout even if a shark bit ya :lol:


----------



## Oska

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Its mad, like something out of a story its so far away from what I grew up with. The idea of living out somewhere that remote really appeals to me I might try and work on the farm next time I come back to Oz for a few months think it would be an experience.
> 
> Should go to it, my mate from boxing fought in Brophys tent for a while and said it was a great experience. Might not be around for ever either so worth going to see.
> 
> For those who don't know I'm a Pom (Aussie dad and family) whos been out here studying for a year, because of work and uni I haven't been able to travel much but I finish uni end of this month and want to spend july travelling up the coast to see a bit of the country and go where its a bit hotter. In particular I want to see Cape Trib and the great barrier reef. I was looking at getting a queensland rail pass flying up to the Gold caost from sydney staying with family there for a few days then going up the coast. Just want recommendations on things to see or do on my way and any other advice you've got.
> 
> p.s. I know I'm a pommie cunt


Ill check it out for sure......I heard the same that it prob will not be around for much longer.


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> :rofl
> I heard you wouldn't shout even if a shark bit ya :lol:


I might have to give this tent boxing a crack....I need all the $$$ I can get to shout you!


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> I don't know why I was banned, well I could make an educated guess, all the notifaction said was reason:get fucked, date when ban ti be lifted:never, piss off. Yeah I have footage of the fight, it was at The Powerhous on Albert Park Lake.


Same old story with ESB, stacks have been banned in the last month or so.
Anyway, greener pastures.

Do you have a link for the fight?


----------



## DBerry

I have it on DVD, I'll have to post it on facebook I guess. I was banned from ESB early last year and a whole lot of my posts where being deleted just before it :huh


----------



## Sox

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Its mad, like something out of a story its so far away from what I grew up with. The idea of living out somewhere that remote really appeals to me I might try and work on the farm next time I come back to Oz for a few months think it would be an experience.


I believe there's plenty of massive working cattle stations around the joint.
Apparently they always happy to have straggler come for a bit of work.

I've been doing a fair bit of traveling around OZ the last few years, mainly the east coast so far.

We were about to tackle a 3 month half way around the block in a couple months, but have had to postpone it until next year because of an OP my old man has just had.

It's an unreal place to be for traveling though, so much to see. And the vast expanses... Ahhh don't get me started.


----------



## DBerry

:rofl @Oska
Seriously though, give it a crack mate, you're up to the task no problem and like mentioned earlier brophy's tent won't be around much longer and his is the last I think.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> I have it on DVD, I'll have to post it on facebook I guess. I was banned from ESB early last year and a whole lot of my posts where being deleted just before it :huh


Don't worry, I have a fair idea what happened...

If you could get up a link, that would be cool. I don't use Facebook though. :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Hey Sox, check out this, my mate's dirt bike web site, he has a bike forum, Bitchin' Bitumen that is accessable from there as well. http://weekendwarriors.com.au/index.php

facebook atsch I meant youtube. I don't use facebook either.


----------



## Sox

Thanks DBerry, will sus it out.


----------



## Bendy

Sox said:


> I believe there's plenty of massive working cattle stations around the joint.
> Apparently they always happy to have straggler come for a bit of work.
> 
> I've been doing a fair bit of traveling around OZ the last few years, mainly the east coast so far.
> 
> We were about to tackle a 3 month half way around the block in a couple months, but have had to postpone it until next year because of an OP my old man has just had.
> 
> It's an unreal place to be for traveling though, so much to see. And the vast expanses... Ahhh don't get me started.


When I went to the farm last time the farmer gave us some gear for the camping (guns, tucker, etc.) and in exchange every day we'd help him out for a few hours and it was an experience. The last time we were there we spent about 2 hours rock picking which was tough work on a 30oC day but the beer afterwards.. nothing like it.

Any advice on places to see up the coast? Agree completely I can't drive but next time I come I'll have my license and I want to really explore you know.


DBerry said:


> :rofl @Oska
> Seriously though, give it a crack mate, you're up to the task no problem and like mentioned earlier brophy's tent won't be around much longer and his is the last I think.


to be fair I think they say that everytime, still definitely worth a go.




My boy scotty at 23:25


----------



## DBerry

Sounds like you're having quite the adventure, Bendigo Thompson, great way to travel mate :good


----------



## Sox

Bendigo Thompson said:


> When I went to the farm last time the farmer gave us some gear for the camping (guns, tucker, etc.) and in exchange every day we'd help him out for a few hours and it was an experience. The last time we were there we spent about 2 hours rock picking which was tough work on a 30oC day but the beer afterwards.. nothing like it.
> 
> Any advice on places to see up the coast? Agree completely I can't drive but next time I come I'll have my license and I want to really explore you know.


That's pretty much the norm for the cattle stations I believe. Everyone's so hospitable out there, nothing like the agro you find in the cities.

I've done pretty much from Melbourne to Brisbane on the coast, I'll check my itineraries out later tonight and post back.
What sort of shit interests you most?


----------



## stiflers mum

Dales back. Welcome back mate glad to see you back. :lol:


----------



## Bendy

DBerry said:


> Sounds like you're having quite the adventure, Bendigo Thompson, great way to travel mate :good


I've been lucky really not many people who come over get some of the opportunities I have. Plus I ended up in Newie which seems like one of the few places where boxing is quite popular.


Sox said:


> That's pretty much the norm for the cattle stations I believe. Everyone's so hospitable out there, nothing like the agro you find in the cities.
> 
> I've done pretty much from Melbourne to Brisbane on the coast, I'll check my itineraries out later tonight and post back.
> What sort of shit interests you most?


I'm not a surfer or anything most interested in natural beauty. Look forward to seeing your reply :good

Yeah people out in the country are a different breed, just driving out there makes me happy. Long empty roads, beautiful countryside, no buildings for miles its just incredible.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

What would the price of a cold beer and a steak with a mountain of mash cost in Siberia?


----------



## whipsy

DBerry said:


> Whipsy you fucking bookworm, how's the Dewy system treating ya? I was in Sydney over Christmas and thought of you. Next time I'm up their I'll have to let you shout me a beer and then tell you what a cunt you really are, it's only Australian and good manners after all.


Lol, yeah. you're selfless like that mate.


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Its mad, like something out of a story its so far away from what I grew up with. The idea of living out somewhere that remote really appeals to me I might try and work on the farm next time I come back to Oz for a few months think it would be an experience.
> 
> Should go to it, my mate from boxing fought in Brophys tent for a while and said it was a great experience. Might not be around for ever either so worth going to see.
> 
> For those who don't know I'm a Pom (Aussie dad and family) whos been out here studying for a year, because of work and uni I haven't been able to travel much but I finish uni end of this month and want to spend july travelling up the coast to see a bit of the country and go where its a bit hotter. In particular I want to see Cape Trib and the great barrier reef. I was looking at getting a queensland rail pass flying up to the Gold caost from sydney staying with family there for a few days then going up the coast. Just want recommendations on things to see or do on my way and any other advice you've got.
> 
> p.s. I know I'm a pommie cunt


..hey buddy..what did you reckon of Cape Trib?..that's my neck of the woods up there..Mossman/Port Douglas...well will be again once the ex missus fucks off..


----------



## DBerry

whipsy said:


> Lol, yeah. you're selfless like that mate.


:yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

Innocent Bystander said:


> How are you mate?
> Yeah been back in oz since 08.
> This is a good idea this 'pub chat' thread, i'm wondering what the chances are of a cold beer and a $5 steak around here?


:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Innocent Bystander said:


> What would the price of a cold beer and a steak with a mountain of mash cost in Siberia?


:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Welcome back Dale from me too, good to see you again mate!


----------



## DBerry

Tuff Gong said:


> Welcome back Dale from me too, good to see you again mate!


Thanks Bru good to see you too mate, how's life been?


----------



## joogaray

..the kunt who signed off to let Adrian Bayley (the maggot that raped and murdered Jill Meager) out of jail..should deadest shoot himself..there is no other way..:-(


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Good one mate. do yourself a favour and get along to Brophy's, get in and have a crack if you dare, they're only one minute rounds in 16's and you'll have a story for the grandkids. Give us a tingle when you're back and I'll buy you a beer mate, Sammy's got my number.


Welcome aboard Dale. Good to have you back.

You well may be the first pro boxer we've had posting in the CHB Aussie forum (apologies if I've missed someone).


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> Welcome aboard Dale. Good to have you back.
> 
> You well may be the first pro boxer we've had posting in the CHB Aussie forum (apologies if I've missed someone).


Spider, you loose cunt :rofl I've missed all you motherfuckers (bar one). I'm glad this is here and we're all back in comunicado:yep


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Spider, you loose cunt :rofl I've missed all you motherfuckers (bar one). I'm glad this is here and we're all back in comunicado:yep


Hey, I've tightened up :lol:


----------



## DBerry

I've noticed mate :yep I'm glad we're all back on deck, Whipsy's words even bought a tear to my eye. CRYING WITH FUCKING LAUGHTER WHIPS YOU CUNT! :finger. Just kidding mate, missed sparring with you, thumb :cheers


----------



## TCb0xa

DBerry said:


> Spider, you loose cunt :rofl I've missed all you motherfuckers (bar one). I'm glad this is here and we're all back in comunicado:yep


When is your next fight bro? i enjoyed your last one hahahaha


----------



## Aroused Koala

TCb0xa said:


> When is your next fight bro? i enjoyed your last one hahahaha


Just as we all enjoyed all of your pro fights. Oh, wait.....


----------



## TCb0xa

Aroused Koala said:


> Just as we all enjoyed all of your pro fights. Oh, wait.....


Give it time mate, i may reach my peak at 40 like Dale and come out of the wood works lol.. atleast i didnt get DQL but in the amateurs for hitting my opponent while he was on the ground, nor have i ever made a fool of myself inside a boxing ring like our mate Dingle Berry


----------



## nufc_jay

TCb0xa said:


> Give it time mate, i may reach my peak at 40 like Dale and come out of the wood works lol.. atleast i didnt get DQL but in the amateurs for hitting my opponent while he was on the ground, nor have i ever made a fool of myself inside a boxing ring like our mate Dingle Berry


You ever stepped in the ring ******?


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..hey buddy..what did you reckon of Cape Trib?..that's my neck of the woods up there..Mossman/Port Douglas...well will be again once the ex missus fucks off..


Haven't been yet looking for advice on travelling up there for someone whos only ever trips to QLD have been the gold coast. It looks absolutely beautiful and I've heard its incredible.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Haven't been yet looking for advice on travelling up there for someone whos only ever trips to QLD have been the gold coast. It looks absolutely beautiful and I've heard its incredible.


Man Cape Trib is beautiful country! 
I spent last year living up in Cairns which isn't as far up as Cape Trib but I did a few trips there.. It's really nice part of Australia!! I'd defo recommend it.
Mosman seemed a bit to dull for my liking but I could quite happily live in Cairns or on the Northern Cairns beaches


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

So where does everyone here live at?? We got a good spread across Aus here??

I'm in Redfern/Sydney myself


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Man Cape Trib is beautiful country!
> I spent last year living up in Cairns which isn't as far up as Cape Trib but I did a few trips there.. It's really nice part of Australia!! I'd defo recommend it.
> Mosman seemed a bit to dull for my liking but I could quite happily live in Cairns or on the Northern Cairns beaches


Went up to Cape Trib about 15 years ago - beautiful country alright.


----------



## Bendy

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Man Cape Trib is beautiful country!
> I spent last year living up in Cairns which isn't as far up as Cape Trib but I did a few trips there.. It's really nice part of Australia!! I'd defo recommend it.
> Mosman seemed a bit to dull for my liking but I could quite happily live in Cairns or on the Northern Cairns beaches


did you just drive up? I'm thinking of going to Cairns and doing a 3 day trip with a night or two in cape trib. As I don't have a license I have to do a guided trip


----------



## Bendy

I'm at Newcastle the hub of the central NSW coast


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Bendigo Thompson said:


> did you just drive up? I'm thinking of going to Cairns and doing a 3 day trip with a night or two in cape trib. As I don't have a license I have to do a guided trip


Well I flew to Cairns as I didn't have any willing mates to do a road trip up the easy coast which would have been awesome..

But drive from Cairns to Cape Trib. There's a million car hire places in Cairns so managed to get a small Hyundai Getz for about $40 a day and did a day trip up to Cape Trib. Didn't get off the beaten track to much though..

Couple other times I managed to get work cars over the weekend and drive around and stopped in Port Douglass and Mosman for a look.

Also did this tour http://www.northernexperience.com.au/ which was top notch. Got put onto it by a work mate who knew the bloke running it


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Anyone got the skinny on the fights in Hurtsville this Friday??
Heard there is supposed to be a show on out there at the entertainment centre but can't find anything on boxrec or google bout them.


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Haven't been yet looking for advice on travelling up there for someone whos only ever trips to QLD have been the gold coast. It looks absolutely beautiful and I've heard its incredible.


..hey mate..I'd try and stay a few more days..a couple in Cairns..a few in Port Douglas and a few up in Cape Trip..as Sam said...Mossman is quiet but that's they way I like it..some nice beaches and some half decent fishin'..but you can venture out around Mossman from Port as it's only 20km's away..make sure you go up the Mossman Gorge for a swim..a very beautiful and unique place..
..when you go up Cape Trib it'd probably pay to stay at PK's as that'd be your best chance of pullin' a root..that's a bit of a backpacker hangout..even if she's got dreadlocks hangin' off her cunt..but it's no place to get too picky..
..dunno how you're goin' for coin but it's much of a muchness getting out the reef from either Cairns or Port..best just wait and pick your days..if the wind drops...bang..get out there..it's fucken beautiful..
..but yeah mate...plenty to see..I'd be happy to point you in the right direction..even though i'm on the Goldy myself..cheers..


----------



## whipsy

DBerry said:


> I've noticed mate :yep I'm glad we're all back on deck, Whipsy's words even bought a tear to my eye. CRYING WITH FUCKING LAUGHTER WHIPS YOU CUNT! :finger. Just kidding mate, missed sparring with you, thumb :cheers


The trash talk thread died in the arse without me and u going at it, lol


----------



## DB Cooper

whipsy said:


> The trash talk thread died in the arse without me and u going at it, lol


:lol:

There's not more they can take away. The Aussie forum is now getting so few posts it must be heading towards being under threat though.


----------



## DBerry

:lol: I certainly missed those sparring sessions and slanging matches.


----------



## stiflers mum

whipsy said:


> The trash talk thread died in the arse without me and u going at it, lol


 I especially liked that song that some awesome poster I think his name was stiflers mum made up about you 2 from that Grease movie. summer loving.
was a boy name was whipsy met a boy named DBerry
summer fun **** drinking cum ooh ah on a summer night.
they made out under the dock,pounding butt sucking the cock.


----------



## Sox

20A87 II said:


> I especially liked that song that some awesome poster I think his name was stiflers mum made up about you 2 from that Grease movie. summer loving.
> was a boy name was whipsy met a boy named DBerry
> summer fun **** drinking cum ooh ah on a summer night.
> they made out under the dock,pounding butt sucking the cock.


I miss Stiflersmum... :yep

Any idea when his arrival is due? :rolleyes


----------



## stiflers mum

Sox said:


> I miss Stiflersmum... :yep
> 
> Any idea when his arrival is due? :rolleyes


 When teke releases him from his basement.


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..hey mate..I'd try and stay a few more days..a couple in Cairns..a few in Port Douglas and a few up in Cape Trip..as Sam said...Mossman is quiet but that's they way I like it..some nice beaches and some half decent fishin'..but you can venture out around Mossman from Port as it's only 20km's away..make sure you go up the Mossman Gorge for a swim..a very beautiful and unique place..
> ..when you go up Cape Trib it'd probably pay to stay at pK's as that'd be your best chance of pullin' a root..that's a bit of a backpacker hangout..even if she's got dreadlocks hangin' off her cunt..but it's no place to get too picky..
> ..dunno how you're goin' for coin but it's much of a muchness getting out the reef from either Cairns or Port..best just wait and pick your days..if the wind drops...bang..get out there..it's fucken beautiful..
> ..but yeah mate...plenty to see..I'd be happy to point you in the right direction..even though i'm on the Goldy myself..cheers..


:lol::lol: Don't worry I'm not the picky type. I've got $3000 and I'm going to be doing it in hostels and living cheap so I reckon that will last about 3 weeks roughly so I'll try get up to cairns over the first two weeks then spend a week there, cape trib and port douglas.

Where you at on the gold coast? My aunt and uncle live at Bundall and I've been there a few times. Any advice on things to see or do will be really appreciated just trying to pull my travel plans together at the moment.


----------



## Tuff Gong

I'm in Narrabeen on Sydney's northern beaches.


----------



## whipsy

20A87 II said:


> I especially liked that song that some awesome poster I think his name was stiflers mum made up about you 2 from that Grease movie. summer loving.
> was a boy name was whipsy met a boy named DBerry
> summer fun **** drinking cum ooh ah on a summer night.
> they made out under the dock,pounding butt sucking the cock.


St George fans aren't generally known for their wit or comedy abilities, so that was a surprise from Stifflers Mum.


----------



## TCb0xa

nufc_jay said:


> You ever stepped in the ring ******?


yep, 58 amateur fights. Enjoyed it a tone... You?


----------



## Sox

20A87 II said:


> When teke releases him from his basement.


I miss Teke too, where is that cunt. :huh


----------



## TCb0xa

The Spider said:


> :lol:
> 
> There's not more they can take away. The Aussie forum is now getting so few posts it must be heading towards being under threat though.


They have killed the forums over there, not much point in posting when you cant quote anyone, cant post videos or pictures, or talk about Sam Soliman lol .. I was told that the forum had been sold and is being fazed out, soon you will only be able to comment on articles they post so i am guessing the next faze will be to remove everyones posting rights to create new threads. What i dont get is why the fck would they try and fix something that isnt even broken. Could be they got some legal threats or the new owner is a moron. In any event the value of that domain is going to plummet


----------



## stiflers mum

Sox said:


> I miss Teke too, where is that cunt. :huh


 Posting on league forums of the 7 different sides he supports. The Manly fan has over 2000 posts on the Gold Coast Titans forum.

http://forum.titans.com.au/showthread.php?t=22357

:-(


----------



## Tuff Gong

DBerry said:


> Thanks Bru good to see you too mate, how's life been?


All good thanks mate, and you?


----------



## Tuff Gong

joogaray said:


> ..the kunt who signed off to let Adrian Bayley (the maggot that raped and murdered Jill Meager) out of jail..should deadest shoot himself..there is no other way..:-(


Agreed...no way should that bloke have been walking the streets, especially given the fact he'd recently breached his parole kinghitting a bloke and breaking his jaw.


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> Posting on league forums of the 7 different sides he supports. The Manly fan has over 2000 posts on the Gold Coast Titans forum.
> 
> http://forum.titans.com.au/showthread.php?t=22357
> 
> :-(


Well hellooooooooo stifler!!! Glad to see you finally make an apeparance :yep


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> Well hellooooooooo stifler!!! Glad to see you finally make an apeparance :yep


 Thanks man. :thumbsup


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> Thanks man. :thumbsup


Who woulda thought eh... :hey


----------



## DB Cooper

stiflers mum said:


> Thanks man. :thumbsup


Well I never...

:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Anyone into darts here? They make a huge spectacle of it and it's worth a laugh if nothing else >>>


----------



## abe01

Love darts watch it every Friday morning before work, phill "the power" Taylor is my favorite. What about snooker? Another of my guilty pleasures lol


----------



## DB Cooper

abe01 said:


> Love darts watch it every Friday morning before work, phill "the power" Taylor is my favorite. What about snooker? Another of my guilty pleasures lol


I think 'Filthy' Phil is everybody's favourite. I wouldn't mind going and being part of the crowd just the once. Full of piss I reckon it'd be a good night.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

@The Spider so you a fan of Transmetropolitan?


----------



## DB Cooper

TheSpaceDuke said:


> @The Spider so you a fan of Transmetropolitan?


You're miserable, edgy and tired. You're in the perfect mood for journalism :yep


----------



## rusty nails

hows dave warner getting sent home for getting stuck into one of the poms in a pub! lol should be upgraded to the penthouse suite imo :smile


----------



## DB Cooper

rusty nails said:


> hows dave warner getting sent home for getting stuck into one of the poms in a pub! lol should be upgraded to the penthouse suite imo :smile


The timing could not have been much worse for Warner to fuck up so soon after the twitter incident. It might have been quickly forgotten otherwise. Now he's in a whole heap of shit.


----------



## rusty nails

The Spider said:


> The timing could not have been much worse for Warner to fuck up so soon after the twitter incident. It might have been quickly forgotten otherwise. Now he's in a whole heap of shit.


its a bit of a tough one for suits considering the previous captains pugilistic history up the cross


----------



## DB Cooper

rusty nails said:


> its a bit of a tough one for suits considering the previous captains pugilistic history up the cross


Ricky's back eye at the Bourbon & Beefsteak. I'd forgotten all about that.


----------



## DB Cooper

Clarky's no fighter though. Just ask Simon Katich.


----------



## rusty nails

The Spider said:


> Clarky's no fighter though. Just ask Simon Katich.


:lol: or lara bingles lawyer


----------



## Bendy

rusty nails said:


> hows dave warner getting sent home for getting stuck into one of the poms in a pub! lol should be upgraded to the penthouse suite imo :smile


Oi. Leave it.

What is the typical AM experience of a young pro over here? I've met a lot of lads who are going pro with barely any AM fights I find it strange as most lads in the UK have shit loads of AM fights before they think about turning over.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Oi. Leave it.
> 
> What is the typical AM experience of a young pro over here? I've met a lot of lads who are going pro with barely any AM fights I find it strange as most lads in the UK have shit loads of AM fights before they think about turning over.


Most over here have few if any amateur fights before turning pro. There are exceptions to that like Fletcher & Hooper though.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I think I prefer Australians to most people and I hate a lot of the new members, Choi and DWIOTT are too mainstream for me so can I become an honorary Australian?


----------



## DB Cooper

Chacal said:


> I think I prefer Australians to most people and I hate a lot of the new members, Choi and DWIOTT are too mainstream for me so can I become an honorary Australian?


Welcome aboard :cheers










Being Scottish you will be billed monthly.


----------



## DB Cooper

abe01 said:


> Love darts watch it every Friday morning before work, phill "the power" Taylor is my favorite. What about snooker? Another of my guilty pleasures lol


The Power is The Man >>>


----------



## joogaray

Tuff Gong said:


> Agreed...no way should that bloke have been walking the streets, especially given the fact he'd recently breached his parole kinghitting a bloke and breaking his jaw.


for sure...but how does the kunt get parole in the first place after raping 20 odd sheilas???..a classic case for the death penalty is I've ever seen one..


----------



## DB Cooper

David Warner fined $11,500 and suspended til the 1st Ashes Test.

Needs to pull his head in and concentrate on what he's good at - hitting cricket balls.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mohammad Elomar won his comeback fight tonight at Campsie beating Japan's Akita over 6 rounds in a SD. It was Elomar's first fight in about 5 years.


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> :lol::lol: Don't worry I'm not the picky type. I've got $3000 and I'm going to be doing it in hostels and living cheap so I reckon that will last about 3 weeks roughly so I'll try get up to cairns over the first two weeks then spend a week there, cape trib and port douglas.
> 
> Where you at on the gold coast? My aunt and uncle live at Bundall and I've been there a few times. Any advice on things to see or do will be really appreciated just trying to pull my travel plans together at the moment.


..mate just north of Cairns you have Ellis beach and you can get a beachfront cabin for $80 to $100..and I mean beach front..like 20 meters from the water..and one of the most perfect beaches you'll ever get..you could probably get a tent site for $10 if your a true tight arse ..Palm Cove is only 5 mins to the south too..


----------



## Sox

Sox said:


> Any of you blokes hit the trails on dirt bikes?


Bump...


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Bump...


Not this little black duck.


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> Bump...


Used to, haven't for about 8-9 years now though.


----------



## Francis75

Does anyone jog around here ?


----------



## DB Cooper

Billel Dib won back his national super featherweight title tonight, and at the same time avenged his loss to Dylan Sendeckyj.


----------



## Kegsy

The Spider said:


> Billel Dib won back his national super featherweight title tonight, and at the same time avenged his loss to Dylan Sendeckyj.


Terrible FOX card tonight to say the least.

Cant believe FOX turned down apparently televising the Daud Yordan headlined card from Perth on July 6th when it was offered to them for FREE.


----------



## Sox

Francis75 said:


> Does anyone jog around here ?


I was 3 times a week up until about 6 weeks ago.
Now I'm in the middle of a 10 week program called 'Box N Burn', and it's killing this old fella.
It includes some jogging and sprints in the 10 week program.

Once that's finished, I'll go back to 3 times a week.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

So, how about this weather we're having.


----------



## whipsy

Kegsy said:


> Terrible FOX card tonight to say the least.
> 
> Cant believe FOX turned down apparently televising the Daud Yordan headlined card from Perth on July 6th when it was offered to them for FREE.


Does anyone else think the Jap beat Elomar? or was it just me?


----------



## Francis75

Sox said:


> I was 3 times a week up until about 6 weeks ago.
> Now I'm in the middle of a 10 week program called 'Box N Burn', and it's killing this old fella.
> It includes some jogging and sprints in the 10 week program.
> 
> Once that's finished, I'll go back to 3 times a week.


Yeah I've been jogging for quite a few years myself generally a few times a week. Great exercise and good for just thinking to yourself about whatever is in your head on any given day. Love jogging through bushland etc. Very peaceful and enjoyable.


----------



## DBerry

I swim and cycle, I've got bad knees so jogging is out unfortunately. When I was kickboxing I was training with a green beret and we used to do 5km cross country in under 18 mins, although that's not exactly jogging. Before I did my left ACL a couple of years ago I was training with a mate that ran the 400m event at the 'games and the Olympics and all we did was sprints. I got a lot more out of that than distance running.


----------



## Aroused Koala

Francis75 said:


> Does anyone jog around here ?


Used to jog 4 time a week till about three months when I completely ruptured my right ACL. Had to have it surgically repaired so no jogging for another 4-6 months.


----------



## Sox

Aroused Koala said:


> Used to jog 4 time a week till about three months when I completely ruptured my right ACL.


Was it injured from jogging or?....


----------



## DBerry

Fuck mate, ruptured my right ACL in 95, never had it repaired, did my left (complete rupture) just over two years ago and have now torn cartilage, I'm thinking of getting it repaired with LARS at the end of the year as PRP isn't cutting the mustard. Right leg is pretty good now though.


----------



## DB Cooper

Crook knees abound in this joint. I've got one too.


----------



## DBerry

My grandfather always told me three pearls of wisdom, never trust a man with a beard, get a trade behind you while your deciding what you want to do with your life and always look after your knees.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> My grandfather always told me three pearls of wisdom, never trust a man with a beard, get a trade behind you while your deciding what you want to do with your life and always look after your knees.


..and never trust anything that bleeds for a week and still don't die..:yep


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> My grandfather always told me three pearls of wisdom, never trust a man with a beard, get a trade behind you while your deciding what you want to do with your life and always look after your knees.


You didn't listen too good then did you :lol:


----------



## Aroused Koala

joogaray said:


> ..and never trust anything that bleeds for a week and still don't die..:yep


:rofl


----------



## Aroused Koala

Sox said:


> Was it injured from jogging or?....


Basketball. Went up for a rebound and landed awkwardly and felt a pop.


----------



## Aroused Koala

DBerry said:


> Fuck mate, ruptured my right ACL in 95, never had it repaired, did my left (complete rupture) just over two years ago and have now torn cartilage, I'm thinking of getting it repaired with LARS at the end of the year as PRP isn't cutting the mustard. Right leg is pretty good now though.


It's probably worth it to get it repaired. I had to with mine because I could barely walk.


----------



## DBerry

I've got a meeting with Doc tomo0rrow, I've mentioned LARS to him last consult, will discuss it more tomorrow. At my age I can't really afford the time of a full reco, so we'll see.


----------



## Sox

Who's hanging out for Dexter to re-start in 2 weeks?
The final season, 8.


----------



## DB Cooper

The Kookaburras, our Aussie hockey team played Belgium in Rotterdam on friday and were greeted by the playing of *the wrong national anthem*. The dickhead locals played the New Zealand national anthem instead of Adavance Australia Fair atsch


----------



## DBerry

:lol:
Remember that TV ad a few years ago when 'Row,rowthe boat' was mistakenly played as the winning country's national anthem?


----------



## stiflers mum

whipsy said:


> Does anyone else think the Jap beat Elomar? or was it just me?


 Yes 1 of the judges and me. But it wasn't an outrageous robbery.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> :lol:
> Remember that TV ad a few years ago when 'Row,rowthe boat' was mistakenly played as the winning country's national anthem?


:lol:

There's been some classic national anthem fuckups. I was going to start a thread about them in the Lounge, but I could not find a vid of the hockey one yet.

I think I remember an ice hockey one where the girl singing forgets the words of the US national anthem. Classic shit.


----------



## abe01

Didn't they play south koreas anthem when it was North Korea playing at the Olympic? Went over pretty well,think they walked off :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Oh yeah, that's right, went over like a regea band at KKK meating.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Oh yeah, that's right, went over like a regea band at KKK meating.


:rastapimp :happy :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Well fuck, about two more hours before I go in to get my knee drained again and PRP done on it. Good times ahead :suicide


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Well fuck, about two more hours before I go in to get my knee drained again and PRP done on it. Good times ahead :suicide


Have you tried epsom salts in the bath? It isn't going to cure your problem, but it is excellent for reducing fluid build-up. I had this shit nasty swelling on my elbow for weeks and weeks, and two seperate dunkings in epsom salts took all the swelling out and virtually cured the thing.


----------



## DBerry

:lol: Just got out of a 'salt bath. Lectric soda in a stocking placed on it over night works well, but two weeks ago the doc drained 95ml off it.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> :lol: Just got out of a 'salt bath. Lectric soda in a stocking placed on it over night works well, but two weeks ago the doc drained 95ml off it.


That soda stuff and epsom salts have about the same effect - both great for swelling. When I buggered one of my knees up years ago someone gave me a potato sack full of it, and it did my knee the world of good every bath. Leaves the bath as slippery as an iceskating rink though - the bride was not pleased.


----------



## DBerry

:lol: Yeah I bet, it works wonders though, I hate the needle, it fucking kills, I'm already getting nervous.


----------



## DBerry

Hey Sox, is that your Duke in your avy?


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Hey Sox, is that your Duke in your avy?


Yeh mate, had it since 1993.
It's a 1991 900ss.


----------



## DBerry

Nice. Did you check out my mate's website and forum?


----------



## Sox

I checked out the site, but not the forum as yet.

Do you have a road bike?


----------



## DBerry

Unfortunately not mate, my missus won't let me, although I am thinking of getting one. My mate with that forum has a KTM 690 super motard I'm keen to get. I had a '74 CB 750 police intercepted when I was a teenager. Wish I had it now, I sold it for $300.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Unfortunately not mate, my missus won't let me, although I am thinking of getting one. My mate with that forum has a KTM 690 super motard I'm keen to get. I had a '74 CB 750 police intercepted when I was a teenager. Wish I had it now, I sold it for $300.


Bugger, those CB750's a going for reasonable money today.

I'm not big on the looks of the motard bikes, though they go hard and a are versatile.

I also still have a 1974 Ducati GT750 that I bought and restored around 1990.
The little gem is worth over 20k today...

I was very fortunate to meet someone who also rode.
We met at Eastern Creek raceway in 1998.

I was a mobile marshal for the track days, and she was doing admin for the day.

She still has the 750ss she bought new in 1997.

Our 13th anniversary in a few weeks and both still ride, but much more on the dirt these days.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Oh yeah, that's right, went over like a regea band at KKK meating.


:yep


----------



## DBerry

Well, not home yet, on my phone, but chickened out of the needle. FUCK the PRP I'm having a beer.


----------



## DB Cooper

If you have any respect for your ears you will have turned this off well before the end :ibutt


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> Bugger, those CB750's a going for reasonable money today.
> 
> I'm not big on the looks of the motard bikes, though they go hard and a are versatile.
> 
> I also still have a 1974 Ducati GT750 that I bought and restored around 1990.
> The little gem is worth over 20k today...
> 
> I was very fortunate to meet someone who also rode.
> We met at Eastern Creek raceway in 1998.
> 
> I was a mobile marshal for the track days, and she was doing admin for the day.
> 
> She still has the 750ss she bought new in 1997.
> 
> Our 13th anniversary in a few weeks and both still ride, but much more on the dirt these days.


Nice one mate, my missus doesn't like guns, motorbikes, fights, crimanal activity or the idea of me shagging other women, fuck knows what she sees in me then :huh


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Nice one mate, my missus doesn't like guns, motorbikes, fights, crimanal activity or the idea of me shagging other women, fuck knows what she sees in me then :huh


..how do you account for time spent on the internet mate?..surely she doesn't believe your on boxing forums?..my ex never did..haha


----------



## DBerry

:lol: I have no shame, if the kids aren't around, and I want to rub one out, I do, with the missus walking around, she's well used to it, I've been doing it since I've known her. She's actually more jealous of the boxing forums because they use up so much of my down time.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> :lol: I have no shame, if the kids aren't around, and I want to rub one out, I do, with the missus walking around, she's well used to it, I've been doing it since I've known her. She's actually more jealous of the boxing forums because they use up so much of my down time.


:lol:..yeah my ex sprung me a few times..fuck I used to cop it..especially once she turned born again Christian..fuck..i was all the perverts under the sun..:smug:lol:


----------



## DBerry

I assume that's why she's your ex :lol: My missus wouldn't put out one night, so when she went to the toilet I quickly rubbed one out on her pillow.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> I assume that's why she's your ex :lol: My missus wouldn't put out one night, so when she went to the toilet I quickly rubbed one out on her pillow.


..bahahahahahaha...

..and yeah I still love the kunt but i'm fucken glad she's my ex...I've never had so much fun in my life..at least not for the last 20 odd years anyway..


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Nice one mate, my missus doesn't like guns, motorbikes, fights, crimanal activity or the idea of me shagging other women, fuck knows what she sees in me then :huh


:lol: In her defence, I'd probably draw the line at criminal activity and shagging strays too. :yep



DBerry said:


> I assume that's why she's your ex :lol: My missus wouldn't put out one night, so when she went to the toilet I quickly rubbed one out on her pillow.


:rofl:rofl



joogaray said:


> ..bahahahahahaha...
> 
> ..and yeah I still love the kunt but i'm fucken glad she's my ex...I've never had so much fun in my life..at least not for the last 20 odd years anyway..


...Love the kunt... :lol:



joogaray said:


> :lol:..yeah my ex sprung me a few times..fuck I used to cop it..especially once she turned born again Christian..fuck..i was all the perverts under the sun..:smug:lol:


You bastards are a scream. :lol:


----------



## DBerry

:lol: What's good Soxy, I can't believe I'm up so early, was a time when I'd be up this late. Sitting at a footy ground in the mist waiting for others to show up. Kids atsch


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> :lol: What's good Soxy, I can't believe I'm up so early, was a time when I'd be up this late. Sitting at a footy ground in the mist waiting for others to show up. Kids atsch


I'm always up early, I hate sleeping in. :frog


----------



## DBerry

I'm about to goal umpire my daughter's footy match


----------



## Sox

Cool, I have no idea what I'm up to today... :huh


----------



## joogaray

..well I just got the rudest awakening fuck!..my girlfriend just woke me up holding half a dozen frangers in her hand asking for a explaination..and I was like hung over as a motherfucker..
..my fault..i found them in my jacket pocket when I got it out to take up to Toowoomba last weekend..forgot to hide the fuckers..damn!!
..not a good start to the day..atsch


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I'm about to goal umpire my daughter's footy match


Now that's different. But good on her for playing footy. There's a lot of kids sitting behind computers all day long and not playing any sport at all.


----------



## Sox

joogaray said:


> ..well I just got the rudest awakening fuck!..my girlfriend just woke me up holding half a dozen frangers in her hand asking for a explaination..and I was like hung over as a motherfucker..
> ..my fault..i found them in my jacket pocket when I got it out to take up to Toowoomba last weekend..forgot to hide the fuckers..damn!!
> ..not a good start to the day..atsch


I'm guessing this might be you for the next few days...


----------



## joogaray

Sox said:


> I'm guessing this might be you for the next few days...


..worse..she's Thai mate..and the latest craze for them is cutting off the offending partners old fella and tying it to a helium balloon..fuck!!:stonk


----------



## Sox

joogaray said:


> ..worse..she's Thai mate..and the latest craze for them is cutting off the offending partners old fella and tying it to a helium balloon..fuck!!:stonk


I'm guessing this is the last image you want to see right now. :lol:


----------



## Sox

Or this...


----------



## DB Cooper

joogaray said:


> ..worse..she's Thai mate..and the latest craze for them is cutting off the offending partners old fella and tying it to a helium balloon..fuck!!:stonk


I'm glad to say the stakes aren't quite as high at my place.


----------



## DB Cooper

One of my alltime favs.


----------



## Sox

Here's my fav band.


----------



## DB Cooper

You can't beat Oz pub rock.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> You can't beat Oz pub rock.


Without a doubt, we have some great artists.

Have some great school memories from the Angels.

And another great...


----------



## DB Cooper

Paul Kelly is one of the most underrated singer/song writers in the world IMO. I've seen him a couple of times and got some of his albums. Very talented individual.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> Paul Kelly is one of the most underrated singer/song writers in the world IMO. I've seen him a couple of times and got some of his albums. Very talented individual.


He certainly is.
I have a few albums too, but for some reason never caught him live yet :think . I still plan to though.

Last live act I saw was the Hunnas at ANZ stadium when the V8's were on.
Ironically I don't follow the V8's at all, but this was a reunion concert so made a day of it.

Noisewoks and John Farnham were the support acts, both of which were pretty damn decent too.

The Hunnas played some very early stuff, which I like the most, I've seen them 4-5 times, and this was the first time they played 'Dog'.


----------



## Sox

joogaray said:


> ..worse..she's Thai mate..and the latest craze for them is cutting off the offending partners old fella and tying it to a helium balloon..fuck!!:stonk


How ya hanging in there bloke? Ya sausage still intact?


----------



## DBerry

Back from the footy, how's joog going? Has his missus given him the chop?, H3ey Jooger, are you still pissing standing up, or do have have to sit down now?


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> Paul Kelly is one of the most underrated singer/song writers in the world IMO. I've seen him a couple of times and got some of his albums. Very talented individual.






We have a dearth of talent here :yep


----------



## DBerry

Australia has seen an increadable amount of great pub rock bands


----------



## DBerry

How come my youtube posts are different :huh


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> How come my youtube posts are different :huh


You have a strange taste in music perhaps?

No. I know what you are getting at - there's an icon you need to use immediately to the right hand side of the _Insert Images _icon called _Insert Video_.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> We have a dearth of talent here :yep







Saw JoJo years ago a few times. An Aussie legend, no doubt.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Australia has seen an increadable amount of great pub rock bands







I think Suzi was offered the gig as lead singer of INXS after Michael died? I think a few others were too though.


----------



## stiflers mum

DBerry said:


> How come my youtube posts are different :huh


 When you have cut the you-tube address and want to post. Press the icon second from the left between the tree picture posting icon and quote icon on quick reply that looks like 2 blue boxes with grey borders and paste and paste it in there.


----------



## DBerry

Thanks Spider, Stiffer, I''ll get some more Oz rock playing in this pub when I get back home again.


----------



## DB Cooper

The late and fucking great Chrissy Amphlett.


----------



## Sox

How did we miss this one!


----------



## Sox

Ozzie Crawl.


----------



## Sox

Stifflers Mums all time favourite... :yep


----------



## Sox

The Finns...


----------



## Bendy

Regarding wanking when you have a missus. I used to do this all the time last year when I was living in the same place as my bird, she used to get so annoyed because I was wanking about 3 times a day often in the toilet next to her bedroom when she was in. Now I think back on it in this massive dry patch I'm in I can't explain why I did this, she was game as fuck.

recently found the waifs I think they are class


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Back from the footy, how's joog going? Has his missus given him the chop?, H3ey Jooger, are you still pissing standing up, or do have have to sit down now?


..fuck mate..things are abit frosty around here at the moment..fucken women got no sense of humor..
..anyway..if she's gunna cut my cock off I reckon it'll be tonight after I go to sleep...so I can tell ya one thing..I'm looking forward to waking up with a piss horn in the morning I'll give you the tip..


----------



## DBerry

Sleep with one eye open, Joogaray


----------



## stiflers mum

Sox said:


> Stifflers Mums all time favourite... :yep


 Nah that's kel who says he hates that and this.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Sleep with one eye open, Joogaray


...and on your stomach :lol:


----------



## DBerry

:yep


----------



## DB Cooper

Someone had to >>>


----------



## DBerry

Probably my favoutite Aussie song


----------



## stiflers mum

The Radiators.


----------



## stiflers mum

My favourite Cold Chisel song. I always thought Ian Moss was a better singer than Barnesy.


----------



## joogaray

...the first time I saw this video was when I was a 15 year old kid in 1980..I've been a Chisel man since that day...funny..that song seems as relevant now as it was back then..:good


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> ...and on your stomach :lol:


..hahaha..fucken oath..funny thing..I've actually had prior experience with this situation..
..the first time I went to Thailand was back in '89 I was there for 6 months..well I caught a load and ended up passin' it on to this shiela I was shacked up with..now that was fucken scary..
..legend has it that back in the day if you got blown up by a bomb you went to Ireland where the doctors were experts at dealing with bomb blast injuries..but if you had your cock cut off you went to Thailand 'cause they were experts at sewin' kunts cocks back on..

..fuck..i'm feelin' abit doughy...but I might just stay up abit longer tonite I reckon..:yikes


----------



## DB Cooper

joogaray said:


> ..hahaha..fucken oath..funny thing..I've actually had prior experience with this situation..
> ..the first time I went to Thailand was back in '89 I was there for 6 months..well I caught a load and ended up passin' it on to this shiela I was shacked up with..now that was fucken scary..
> ..legend has it that back in the day if you got blown up by a bomb you went to Ireland where the doctors were experts at dealing with bomb blast injuries..but if you had your cock cut off you went to Thailand 'cause they were experts at sewin' kunts cocks back on..
> 
> ..fuck..i'm feelin' abit doughy...but I might just stay up abit longer tonite I reckon..:yikes


If she does cut it off take heart. John Wayne Bobbit had his sewn back on and was still up to making porn movies.


----------



## Bendy

I'm a big fan of the phrase "sewing cunts cocks back on"


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> If she does cut it off take heart. John Wayne Bobbit had his sewn back on and was still up to making porn movies.


..that kunt is a childhood hero of mine..:good


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I'm a big fan of the phrase "sewing cunts cocks back on"


..gettin' the hang of the lingo mate..:lol:


----------



## Bendy

I've noticed the more I say mate and cunt the less I get called a pom cunt


----------



## DBerry

Flame Trees :yep


----------



## DBerry

Joog, give her the mother of all shaggings tonight, then tell her"I won't be able to do tyhat without a cock"


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I've noticed the more I say mate and cunt the less I get called a pom cunt


..what about.."for a fucken arsehole..your a good kunt":yep


----------



## DBerry

Now for a slightly more obscure Aussie pub band


----------



## DBerry

Mossy's voice was amazing


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Flame Trees :yep


_Flame Trees _was for years my favourite Chisel song. But _No Second Prize _replaced it as #1 and remains there.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Joog, give her the mother of all shaggings tonight, then tell her"I won't be able to do tyhat without a cock"


..I would if I could get the kunt to come out..me nuts and old fella have been sucked up into me guts all day..fucken nervous is a understatement..:ibutt


----------



## DBerry

I always liked this


----------



## DBerry

this


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..what about.."for a fucken arsehole..your a good kunt":yep


Haven't got that too much get a lot of
"I usually hate pommie cunts...but you're alright"
"for a pom cunt you ain't too bad"


----------



## DBerry

Fuck, now I'm gonna be in here all night, with pub rock on the jukebox :yep


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..I would if I could get the kunt to come out..me nuts and old fella have been sucked up into me guts all day..fucken nervous is a understatement..:ibutt


:lol:


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> _Flame Trees _was for years my favourite Chisel song. But _No Second Prize _replaced it as #1 and remains there.


..did you fellas go see Chisel in concert 18 months or so ago?..I seen them up in Cairns..and the whole crowd was singin' along with every song..and fairdinkum..I was nearly fucked after about 3 or 4 songs..but Barnsey and Mossy and co just kept beltin' 'em out for 2 hours straight..it was fucken awesome..a great night..:good


----------



## DBerry

No, never seen Chisel live, although I did work at the 21st Century in down town Frankston for a Jimmy Barnes show, didn't get to see much of it though, fucking trouble every where in the crowd :lol:


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> No, never seen Chisel live, although I did work at the 21st Century in down town Frankston for a Jimmy Barnes show, didn't get to see much of it though, fucking trouble every where in the crowd :lol:


Saw them last time they played Festival Hall. It was summer. Hot as hell in there. The beer was luke warm and nobody sat down the whole night. Great show. $100 a head very well spent.


----------



## DBerry

The good old house of stoush, seen The Sex Pistols there on their Filthy Lucre tour. fought there on Dana Goodson's kickboxing show around the same time. I took the fight just to be able to say I fought there.


----------



## DBerry

Took my parents to see Billy in the mid nineties, fucken loud :ibutt It was at The Hallam. I've been to Hallam back.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> The good old house of stoush, seen The Sex Pistols there on their Filthy Lucre tour. fought there on Dana Goodson's kickboxing show around the same time. I took the fight just to be able to say I fought there.


They always used to say the best fights happened outside Festival Hall.

I remember going there some years ago to watch some boxing and they were paranoid about people smuggling shit in so they were doing a quick body pat down at the doors. Now that would have created some problems normally. But in a stroke of genius they had a woman doing the searching, and the boys could not wait to get to the door to be frisked :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Was that the night that Nerman Sabanovic KO'd James Grima spectacularly?


----------



## DBerry

While we are listening to Aussie pub rock.........


----------



## DBerry

Stevie Wright lived in a carovan in our back yard in Richmond for a few months when I was a kid, must've been about '85


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Was that the night that Nerman Sabanovic KO'd James Grima spectacularly?


I was at the Nerman alphabet vs Grima fight. So it most likely was that night.

I remember Nerman looking the most tentitive cruiserweight I'd seen. All through the 1st round he threw little pitter-pat punches, and then just before the first bell he went BANG! No more Grima.


----------



## DBerry

I was there tyhat night with Eddie Delic, fuck that was amazing.


----------



## Sox

This one's for you Joogaray. :yep


----------



## DBerry

I love it when some one gives me a tangent to follow with the tunes.


----------



## DBerry

:rofl *GOLD! * Sox.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I was there tyhat night with Eddie Delic, fuck that was amazing.


We were sitting in the elevated section on the side that night. I remember it well.

Did you get frisked by a girl at the door?


----------



## DBerry

No, I missed out for some reason, I can't remember what we did for tickets, I have a feeling we went in with some fighters.


----------



## DBerry

Who was the promoter of that show? We where there primarly to see Shannon McMahon-Paul Tapley as I think Eddie was fighting one of them later, and Andre Meunier was fighting as well.


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Mossy's voice was amazing


I didn't much go for Moss beyond Chisel, didn't like this track much, and couldn't fucken stand Tuckers Daughter. :verysad

Barnesy kept up the good work in his solo career though, IMO anyway.


----------



## Sox

How about this classic.


----------



## DBerry

I was gonna get to The Oils, fuckin' great pub band, I got paid to see 'em on their 'Thank You' pub tour, awesome.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> I was gonna get to The Oils, fuckin' great pub band, I got paid to see 'em on their 'Thank You' pub tour, awesome.


Yer, I posted Jimmy Sharmans Boxers a page or so back.

I've saw them donkeys years ago at one of the Easter Shows.


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> I didn't much go for Moss beyond Chisel, didn't like this track much, and couldn't fucken stand Tuckers Daughter. :verysad
> 
> Barnesy kept up the good work in his solo career though, IMO anyway.


I understand what you 're saying, those songs are more vehicles to showcase Mossy's voice than good songs.


----------



## DBerry

I had 10,9,8,7,6....1 before I was a teenager


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> I understand what you 're saying, those songs are more vehicles to showcase Mossy's voice than good songs.


Yeh true. Mossy's material beyond Chisel was the problem.

That happens to a lot of bands as they mature, usually the earliest stuff is the best, it's raw.
The later stuff becomes to refined and polished. Not always, but quite often.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> I had 10,9,8,7,6....1 before I was a teenager


That Oils on the Water is an fucking cracker of an album/DVD.


----------



## DBerry

I can't think of a dud 'Oils album.


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Who was the promoter of that show? We where there primarly to see Shannon McMahon-Paul Tapley as I think Eddie was fighting one of them later, and Andre Meunier was fighting as well.


Good question who the promotor was? Some of those boys like Jonny Walker & Luke Moloney were with Peter Maniatis I think, and maybe Andre the Giant as well. But I think I remember Keith Ellis being in Andre's corner? 2005 - too long ago mate :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Yeah, Andre only boxed with Kieth, he asid to me a couple of years ago that if kieth got better and started training again that he would box again. Peter Maniatis may have promoted that show, that may well have been how we got in. I know that Festival Hall priced themselves out of the fight venue business then. The took a percentage of the door, charged for the venue, the promoter could only use Festival Hall staff at labour hire rates and Festival hall took all of the bar and food sales.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Yeah, Andre only boxed with Kieth, he asid to me a couple of years ago that if kieth got better and started training again that he would box again. Peter Maniatis may have promoted that show, that may well have been how we got in. I know that Festival Hall priced themselves out of the fight venue business then. The took a percentage of the door, charged for the venue, the promoter could only use Festival Hall staff at labour hire rates and Festival hall took all of the bar and food sales.


Pity. Because it's a great boxing venue and so steeped in history.

I remember going to some of the Dalas Brooks shows after they stopped using Festival Hall. I remember one in particular when Tiger Bell beat that boring southpaw Mark Bargero, and that card had a similar list of faces to the Festival Hall one - Walker, Andre, Shannon McMahon. I reckon that card was a Keith Ellis card because I remember talking to him about tickets, and the ring card girls were very much what you'd expect from Keith too :lol:


----------



## DBerry

I was at that show too, I was with Dale Westerman and Faisal Fayed, That was a Keith show. I went to what was probably his last show at Springers Leisure Center, he only had three fights on, Westerman, Shane Kelly and Porky Lovett. The show waas a shemozzle as in between fights he made excuses to draw out the show so more money would be spent over the bar. Apparently all the gloves got stolen between in both breaks and it took about an hour and a half to find them each time. Even better, keith was that pissed in the end he was telling me what a shit show it is as the promoter had these boys fighting cabbages:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I was at that show too, I was with Dale Westerman and Faisal Fayed, That was a Keith show. I went to what was probably his last show at Springers Leisure Center, he only had three fights on, Westerman, Shane Kelly and Porky Lovett. The show waas a shemozzle as in between fights he made excuses to draw out the show so more money would be spent over the bar. Apparently all the gloves got stolen between in both breaks and it took about an hour and a half to find them each time. Even better, keith was that pissed in the end he was telling me what a shit show it is as the promoter had these boys fighting cabbages:lol:


I wasn't at the Springers Show. But I think that's the show where it was later claimed the cash tin was stolen.


----------



## DBerry

Remember when Kieth's pub got robbed?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Remember when Kieth's pub got robbed?


Things were never dull when Keiffy was around.


----------



## DBerry

That's for sure, a truly iconic character of Melbourne boxing and an interesting man to boot :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> That's for sure, a truly iconic character of Melbourne boxing and an interesting man to boot :lol:


I used to laugh when Manny had him on his Channel 31 show. He'd ask Keith if he'd heard any good jokes and then have to jump in to keep Keith from coming out with his in no way suitable for televison disgusting humour :lol:


----------



## Francis75

Dale are you going to fight again and push for your slice of cruiserweight gold ? The board will get behind you.


----------



## Sox

RIP Marc Hunter.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> RIP Marc Hunter.


Another good band. They were Kiwis until we decided we liked them, and then like so many NZ things we liked we adopted them and started calling them our own.


----------



## DBerry

Dragon Soxy :good:bowdown


----------



## Tuff Gong




----------



## Tuff Gong




----------



## Tuff Gong




----------



## Tuff Gong




----------



## Tuff Gong




----------



## Tuff Gong




----------



## DBerry

Celebrate Rifles Brua, good man.


----------



## Tuff Gong

DBerry said:


> Celebrate Rifles Brua, good man.


You bet mate, me and my mates used to travel all over Sydney to see those guys live, they're an awesome pub band, put on a great show.


----------



## DBerry

I see your Celibate Rifles and raise you Radio Birdman


----------



## DBerry

And the Painters&Dockers


----------



## DBerry

Remember Big Pig?


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I see your Celibate Rifles and raise you Radio Birdman


Mate of mine has a very wide appreciation for all sorts of music and sometimes puts on Radio Birdman. Can't say I get as excited about them as he does though.


----------



## DBerry

I like that early Aussie pub sound, got to see 'em live at a big day out years ago. I'm off to the gym, see ya when I get back.


----------



## Tuff Gong

I saw Birdman's first gig on their reunion tour back in 1996 - the Rifles supported them and absolutely blew the house down. Birdman had a very hard act to follow but pulled it off. Deniz Tek was a madman!

Man, Dynamic Hepnotics were the bomb too!

Big Pig hahaha didn't they do an album called "BONK"?


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> I saw Birdman's first gig on their reunion tour back in 1996 - the Rifles supported them and absolutely blew the house down. Birdman had a very hard act to follow but pulled it off. Deniz Tek was a madman!
> 
> Man, Dynamic Hepnotics were the bomb too!
> 
> Big Pig hahaha didn't they do an album called "BONK"?


We were big fans of the Dynamic Hepnotics. When they played Barefoot and asked for everyone to line up their shoes in size order in front of the stage we used to do it. We were in tight with all of them except Bruce Allan the sax player who probably thought we were just a bunch of idiot piss-heads (and he was probably right).


----------



## Tuff Gong

The Spider said:


> We were big fans of the Dynamic Hepnotics. When they played Barefoot and asked for everyone to line up their shoes in size order in front of the stage we used to do it. We were in tight with all of them except Bruce Allan the sax player who probably thought we were just a bunch of idiot piss-heads (and he was probably right).


:lol:

I think the singer's still gigging as Continental Robert or something...


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> I think the singer's still gigging as Continental Robert or something...


They always used to introduce him as Continental Robert Susz, and he'd run onto stage from behind the audience and do a somersault onto the stage. The most friendly guys in the band were the guitarist Andrew Silver - though he was very quiet - and the mixer guy who used to put our cassette tape into his system for us and record their gigs. I've still got one cassette left with most of their best stuff on it.


----------



## DBerry




----------



## Sox




----------



## DBerry

DBerry said:


> I like that early Aussie pub sound, got to see 'em live at a big day out years ago. I'm off to the gym, see ya when I get back.


I meant that *early Aussie punk sound *atsch It would have been in the lateish '90 s i seen Radio Birdman at The Big Day Out Brua, The Dynamic Hepnotics rocked, unfortunately I was too young to get to the pubs to see 'em. Mental As Anything had a similar sound I recon.


----------



## DBerry

:good Sounds of then is a ripper song that takes me back to my childhood. A good win on trivia nights is knowing the true name of that song.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> :good Sounds of then is a ripper song that takes me back to my childhood. A good win on trivia nights is knowing the true name of that song.


Very true.

It's funny eh, when something like this thread gets started, it's a wake up call as to how much incredibly good talent has emerged from this country.


----------



## DBerry

Particularly through the '70s and '80s, they where two huge decades for Aussie music. I don't know which one of you loose cunts started it, but this loose cunt is loving it :yep


----------



## DBerry

I've got to go and train for the second time today, but I'll be back later.


----------



## DBerry

One more before I go


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Particularly through the '70s and '80s, they where two huge decades for Aussie music. I don't know which one of you loose cunts started it, but this loose cunt is loving it :yep


Hmmm, I thought Murray Head was a pom...
Great song though anyhow.


----------



## DBerry

I thought he was Aussie, you may be right though. I always thought how cool it was that an Aussie wrote that cool song, and for an international musical, it'd be funny if I've been deluded all these years :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Your right, just googled him, a pommy actor and singer. Que Wide Open Road for an ancient pommy joke :lol: Only Aussies and Kiwis when I get back.


----------



## joogaray




----------



## joogaray




----------



## joogaray

RIP Yunupingu


----------



## joogaray




----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Very true.
> 
> It's funny eh, when something like this thread gets started, it's a wake up call as to how much incredibly good talent has emerged from this country.


The musical taste of other countries is quite different to ours too. Look at some of the bands that had international success like LRB, Men at Work and the strangest example Air Supply. IMO we've had much better bands here that never sold a record outside of Oz.


----------



## DB Cooper

The Aussie forum is about to tick over 2000 posts and the signs are this is going be everything the ESB Aussie forum should have been and a whole lot more.


----------



## Oska

The Spider said:


> The Aussie forum is about to tick over 2000 posts and the signs are this is going be everything the ESB Aussie forum should have been and a whole lot more.


Great forum....may not post as much as you guys but read from afar!!!!! Bring on the beer


----------



## Sox

@joogaray

You're bringing up some treasures - How good was Treaty!
And Clapton, awesome stuff.


----------



## DBerry

Treaty was a groundbreaking song, for mine, it may sound corny but I was proud to be an Australian the day I heard that song in the charts.


----------



## DBerry

Oska said:


> Great forum....may not post as much as you guys but read from afar!!!!! Bring on the beer


Lat's do it Biggidy Smalls.


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> Lat's do it Biggidy Smalls.


Im back next week for 5 days....catch up then for a beer you tinny bastard


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> The Aussie forum is about to tick over 2000 posts and the signs are this is going be everything the ESB Aussie forum should have been and a whole lot more.


*This calls for a....
**




*


----------



## DBerry

Oska said:


> Im back next week for 5 days....catch up then for a beer you tinny bastard


Sweet mate, I'm drinking vodka though, I'm off the piss.


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> Sweet mate, I'm drinking vodka though, I'm off the piss.


Thats my drink...done deal!


----------



## DBerry




----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Treaty was a groundbreaking song, for mine, it may sound corny but I was proud to be an Australian the day I heard that song in the charts.


Not corny at all, Treaty was awesome, as was/is Yothu Yindi.

Another great from them.


----------



## DBerry

Fuck I'm sore, boxing today at 1.30 and weights tonight. Strength and conditioning at 1;30 tomorrow then cardio tomorrow night. I can't wait to go back to work so I've got an excuse not to go during the day, although that's when I get the best work.


----------



## DBerry

I like that song Sox, I really like Yothu Yindi. Even though i'm of Irish descent I'm proud of our Aborigianal history.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> I like that song Sox, I really like Yothu Yindi. Even though i'm of Irish descent I'm proud of our Aborigianal history.


Same man, I have German and Austrian background, but love this country and (most) of the people which make it.


----------



## Sox

Yet another classic.


----------



## DBerry

I've heard a bit of this band on our community station 3RRR, they got some air on JJJ.


----------



## DBerry

I love this song, it used to get played a bit on 3RRR, these kids catch the essence of young Australian life in the bush.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> I love this song, it used to get played a bit on 3RRR, these kids catch the essence of young Australian life in the bush.


That was very cool.


----------



## DBerry

I recon, that brings me to this song, whenever i hear one, it reminds of the other for some reason. They sound nothing alike.


----------



## Francis75

DBerry said:


> Fuck I'm sore, boxing today at 1.30 and weights tonight. Strength and conditioning at 1;30 tomorrow then cardio tomorrow night. I can't wait to go back to work so I've got an excuse not to go during the day, although that's when I get the best work.


Dale this sounds like you're training for something. Could it possibly be that you have decided to come out of retirement and have another tilt at boxing glory. May I suggest that you start a thread chronicling your daily training so that the boards members can really get behind you and feel apart of the process. I wish you all the best in your comeback.


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> That was very cool.


Have you seen the movie 'Ten Canoes'? I took my daughter to see it, she would have been six, a great movie for young kids I recon. Somewhat confronting yet at the same time very educational. Anyway, the movie has a great score.


----------



## DBerry

Francis75 said:


> Dale this sounds like you're training for something. Could it possibly be that you have decided to come out of retirement and have another tilt at boxing glory. May I suggest that you start a thread chronicling your daily training so that the boards members can really get behind you and feel apart of the process. I wish you all the best in your comeback.


Comeback? I didn't retire. I am trying to get in shape to fight again, hopefully a couple of times this year as i enjoy it immensly. I have a couple of injuries to work through or around and I'll most likely fight at super middle.


----------



## DBerry

A suitable song don't you think Francis?


----------



## Francis75

DBerry said:


> A suitable song don't you think Francis?


Yesterdays hero ? How is that suitable Dale ?


----------



## DBerry




----------



## Francis75

Dale what are you known as when the ring announcer introduces you ? Sugar Dale Berry ? Dale Berry Delight ? Hitman Dale Berry ?


----------



## DBerry

Diamond, Francis. Or Bomber. I don't make the names up.


----------



## Francis75

DBerry said:


> Diamond, Francis. Or Bomber. I don't make the names up.


Dale "Diamond" Berry. I like that.


----------



## Bendy

So no love for the waifs?


----------



## DBerry

Not really, not really pub rock Bendigo, but here you go.


----------



## Bendy

I know they ain't pub rock but I think they're class. Easily my favourite aussie band.

My cousin came and lived with us in London for a while went and bought that song from Camden market, think he almost cried when he put it on.


----------



## TCb0xa

DBerry said:


> Diamond, Francis. Or Bomber. I don't make the names up.


What do you think went wrong in your debut fight Dale?


----------



## Francis75

TCb0xa said:


> What do you think went wrong in your debut fight Dale?


I think Dales movement cost him the fight against that Gypsy fella. If Dale can get his injuries in check and regroup get focused on a gameplan then he can definately take the gypsy in a eagerly anticipated rematch.

May I be so bold as to suggest Ty that you give Diamond Dale some training tips on your always excellent footwork. Maybe sent Diamond Dale a link of your fight against William Dibb where your footwork won you the fight.

Lets all get behind the boards current top pro fighter in his comeback.


----------



## TCb0xa

Francis75 said:


> I think Dales movement cost him the fight against that Gypsy fella. If Dale can get his injuries in check and regroup get focused on a gameplan then he can definately take the gypsy in a eagerly anticipated rematch.
> 
> May I be so bold as to suggest Ty that you give Diamond Dale some training tips on your always excellent footwork. Maybe sent Diamond Dale a link of your fight against William Dibb where your footwork won you the fight.
> 
> Lets all get behind the boards current top pro fighter in his comeback.


Couldnt have said it any better myself mate. I hope Dale gives the Gypsy fella a rematch also, might also be a good idea not to sit on the ropes and get those feet moving, id be more than happy to give Dale some tips


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> I like that song Sox, I really like Yothu Yindi. Even though i'm of Irish descent I'm proud of our Aborigianal history.


..mate..I remember them playin' before a Aussie rules grand final a few years ago and the blew the roof off the joint when they played Treaty..made me proud to be a Aussie too..fucken oath..:good


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..mate..I remember them playin' before a Aussie rules grand final a few years ago and the blew the roof off the joint when they played Treaty..made me proud to be a Aussie too..fucken oath..:good


Not into the footy, Jooga, but the two grand finals events that I really remember was meatloaf's shite and Yothu Yindi.


----------



## joogaray

Sox said:


> Yet another classic.


RIP George Burarrwanga..one of the great aboriginal singers of all time..


----------



## joogaray

Sox said:


> @joogaray
> 
> You're bringing up some treasures - How good was Treaty!
> And Clapton, awesome stuff.


..no coincidence we all share the same taste in music..:good


----------



## DBerry

Ha ha, was listening to 'My Island Home' last night and nearly posted it, but was distracted looking for 'Down River'.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Ha ha, was listening to 'My Island Home' last night and nearly posted it, but was distracted looking for 'Down River'.


..well i'm glad I got one in then..half the songs I was thinkin' about you guys beat me too 'em..haha


----------



## DBerry

We'll have to do this as a regular, Aussie pub rock is so rich, Soxy & The Spider (sounds like a cartoon) seemed to love it as well :yep


----------



## DBerry

Am having a quiet vodka straight now (have given up he grog) about to throw some more Dragon on.


----------



## joogaray

..this is the sort of shit I love..great singers paying tribute to other great singers...the ultimate compliment..


----------



## joogaray

...another goodie..





..i'm outta cold piss..enjoyin' a fairly strong JD'n coke before I hit the farter..:yep


----------



## joogaray

..just found this old favourite..on a roll now..


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Have you seen the movie 'Ten Canoes'? I took my daughter to see it, she would have been six, a great movie for young kids I recon. Somewhat confronting yet at the same time very educational. Anyway, the movie has a great score.


I haven't seen it- is it worth seeing as an adult too?


DBerry said:


> Diamond, Francis. Or Bomber. I don't make the names up.


Are you able to, or you don't get the choice?

I always thought Dale Dingle Berry was cool! :smile


joogaray said:


> ..mate..I remember them playin' before a Aussie rules grand final a few years ago and the blew the roof off the joint when they played Treaty..made me proud to be a Aussie too..fucken oath..:good


Yer making me jealous, that would have been awesome.

My turn to make you jealous though, and this is probably the best gig I've ever been too, not OZ I know, but fanfuckentastic...

It was the Who, outdoors at Hope Estate. Mind blowing I tell ya. 


joogaray said:


> ..no coincidence we all share the same taste in music..:good


Yeh, kinda cool.


DBerry said:


> We'll have to do this as a regular, Aussie pub rock is so rich, Soxy & The Spider (sounds like a cartoon) seemed to love it as well :yep


'Ken oath.
I've loved music since a very young fella.
My work is very involved in it too, I practically live music when I'm busy.

And I play the drums, a bit... I'm pretty shit though. :lol:


----------



## DBerry

:rofl Fuck you Soxy, 'Dale Dingle Berry' ?! That'll sell tickets :lol: I probably could choose my nickname but that's always been the furthrest thing from my mind, plus, what fuckhead nicknames himself? mate, 'Ten Canoes' is an adult movie (MA15+), I chose to take my young daughter as I thought it was educational. Great movie for an adult.

Let the good times roll


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> :rofl Fuck you Soxy, 'Dale Dingle Berry' ?! That'll sell tickets :lol: I probably could choose my nickname but that's always been the furthrest thing from my mind, plus, what fuckhead nicknames himself? mate, 'Ten Canoes' is an adult movie (MA15+), I chose to take my young daughter as I thought it was educational. Great movie for an adult.
> 
> Let the good times roll


:yep
We might have to work on a way cool nic for ya...

I'll put the flik on my list. 
Me and the missus have a big movie night usually every Saturday, sometimes squeeze one in on Sunday night too. 
We watched Django Unchained the other night, fucken great flik.

I only just bought another Dragon album a few months back, for some reason I couldn't find my original from way back.

I'm hitting the hay, I'm fucked after tonights training...


----------



## DBerry

Training?! What are you training for you ol' (pot calling the kettle black)  geezer?


----------



## TCb0xa

Sox keeping sharp, that a boy, would hate to see you getting wooped by some Gypsy novice aye champ lol


----------



## Bendy

While I've been out here I've been given the ring name "Duck of Death" thats one for the Unforgiven fans out there





Absolutely loving this song at the moment


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> While I've been out here I've been given the ring name "Duck of Death" thats one for the Unforgiven fans out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely loving this song at the moment


..yeah I've come across before but never really got into them..but that is a really kool song for sure..:good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I've given up on the rest of the forum as everybody is a spastic so I'm making this my new home so hello. I am Chacal, I'm 17 and Scottish. I have my own smiley :aaron and my favourite current fighter is Rigondeaux. I thought Geale practically dominated Mundine in their second fight and that is all I really know about aussie boxing.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Training?! What are you training for you ol' (pot calling the kettle black)  geezer?


:yep
Check out post #4 of this thread.


----------



## whipsy

DBerry said:


> I had 10,9,8,7,6....1 before I was a teenager


Seen the Oils live too many times to count, Best Oz band live for sure..


----------



## DBerry

For sure whipper, and there's a lot to choose from.


----------



## whipsy

DBerry said:


> For sure whipper, and there's a lot to choose from.


:yep


----------



## Sox

Fuck, forgot about Archie!


----------



## DBerry

Archie Roach :good


----------



## DBerry

Where has The Spider been the last few days?


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Now would I be right in thinking that the dregs of Oz boxing forums are both in Siberia?


----------



## Oska

Spartan race tomorrow in Brissy...probably should stop drinking now


----------



## DBerry

Oska said:


> Spartan race tomorrow in Brissy...probably should stop drinking now


:lol: When are you back you cilly sunt? Been training with Sammy a bit this week, good times.


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> :lol: When are you back you cilly sunt? Been training with Sammy a bit this week, good times.


Im to old for this shit today....anyway.........spoke with Sammy Thursday night......he wants to go for a few runs but dont know if I can be shagged after today...see what happens.....would rather go catch a movie with him  Im back on Sunday mate for 4 days so Ill come up to the gym and say hi....or you can come and share the popcorn


----------



## Francis75

Oska said:


> Im to old for this shit today....anyway.........spoke with Sammy Thursday night......he wants to go for a few runs but dont know if I can be shagged after today...see what happens.....*would rather go catch a movie with him * Im back on Sunday mate for 4 days so Ill come up to the gym and say hi....or you can come and share the popcorn


Date night ?


----------



## DBerry

Might end in a three way, Francis, were do you live mate, join us for an all in.
Is arse'n'all how you like your men :smile


----------



## 084

G'day skips

The spider has been squished


----------



## Oska

Francis75 said:


> Date night ?


Jealous?.....quite welcome to share the popcorn...im sure 4 hands can fit in the one bag!


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> Might end in a three way, Francis, were do you live mate, join us for an all in.
> Is arse'n'all how you like your men :smile


:yep


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Might end in a three way, Francis, were do you live mate, join us for an all in.
> Is arse'n'all how you like your men :smile


..things may be abit quiet on the boxing front but this is a thread that keeps giving..:good


----------



## Oska

joogaray said:


> ..things may be abit quiet on the boxing front but this is a thread that keeps giving..:good


Thats def the type of bar Dale hangs out at...literally 

It has gone very quiet here.....prob cause of all the Mundine threads that have started....ESB all over again


----------



## DBerry

The good ole' Blue Oyster bar :yep Where are you watching the fight lads?


----------



## joogaray

It has gone very quiet here.....prob cause of all the Mundine threads that have started....ESB all over again[/QUOTE]

..fuck..:-(


----------



## DBerry

Let's just ignor the shit and carry on around it then. If that cunt wants to fuck the forum he needs us to bite or react.


----------



## Aroused Koala

Sorry about that. It was fun but I'll stop feeding him now and put the troll on ignore.


----------



## DBerry

Good reply to the fucktard though


----------



## Aroused Koala

In the near future, if he posts any stupid Mundine threads and the urge gets to great, just spam him with the Geale vs Mundine 2 fight :smile


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> The good ole' Blue Oyster bar :yep Where are you watching the fight lads?


Ill miss the fight.... Fly out in 2 hrs.


----------



## DBerry

Well, I missed it too atsch


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Let's just ignor the shit and carry on around it then. If that cunt wants to fuck the forum he needs us to bite or react.


..that's the only way to handle it..as tempting as it is..:good


----------



## DBerry

LP said:


> G'day skips
> 
> The spider has been squished


What do you mean?


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..that's the only way to handle it..as tempting as it is..:good


Hey Joog, is the fight being streamed on the net?


----------



## Aroused Koala

DBerry said:


> Hey Joog, is the fight being streamed on the net?


Do you need a link?


----------



## DBerry

Aroused Koala said:


> Do you need a link?


Please mate.


----------



## DBerry

Miranda Kerr, she arouses my koala :yep


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Hey Joog, is the fight being streamed on the net?


..fucked if I know mate..i'm dumb with all the internet shit..:huh


----------



## Aroused Koala

DBerry said:


> Please mate.


PM'd the link to you.


----------



## DBerry

Thanks mate, watching it now :good


----------



## joogaray

LP said:


> G'day skips
> 
> The spider has been squished


..whats the story here?


----------



## DBerry

Yeah, I wanna know as well.


----------



## DBerry

his last post was six days ago and his avatar is gone.


----------



## Bendy

Aroused Koala said:


> In the near future, if he posts any stupid Mundine threads and the urge gets to great, just spam him with the Geale vs Mundine 2 fight :smile


In the brit forum a troll thread would be marked with the face of a giant photo of Ray Parlour to mark it to unwary participants. I suggest an aussie forum version


----------



## DBerry

I like it :yep


----------



## Aroused Koala

Oh, I've got a good one in mind. :deal


----------



## DBerry

Do tell.....


----------



## Aroused Koala




----------



## DBerry

What the very fuck, who is that :lol:


----------



## Aroused Koala

DBerry said:


> What the very fuck, who is that :lol:


Geale :rofl


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> In the brit forum a troll thread would be marked with the face of a giant photo of Ray Parlour to mark it to unwary participants. I suggest an aussie forum version
> 
> ..great photo mate..LONG LIVE THE KING!!!!!:clap:


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> In the brit forum a troll thread would be marked with the face of a giant photo of Ray Parlour to mark it to unwary participants. I suggest an aussie forum version


..great fucken shirt too..there coming back into fashion them stripey shirts..:good


----------



## DBerry

Aroused Koala said:


> Geale :rofl


:rofl That's fucken * GOLD!*


----------



## DBerry

Aroused Koala said:


> Geale :rofl


:roflThat's fucken *GOLD! *


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..great fucken shirt too..there coming back into fashion them stripey shirts..:good


I fucken hope not, my mid section will look a quarter mile wide.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> I fucken hope not, my mid section will look a quarter mile wide.


..go the vertical stripes then mate..haha


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> his last post was six days ago and his avatar is gone.


Rumours of my death are premature :lol:

The Spider is alive and well, and posting on a forum devoted to an entirely different sport.

It's taking a bit of getting used to actually. There is little to no trolling. People post on topic, and I haven't encountered a single sociopath there yet.

Don't be offended when you don't recieve an invite though. I'm not recruiting.


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> Rumours of my death are premature :lol:
> 
> The Spider is alive and well, and posting on a forum devoted to an entirely different sport.
> 
> It's taking a bit of getting used to actually. There is little to no trolling. People post on topic, and I haven't encountered a single sociopath there yet.
> 
> Don't be offended when you don't recieve an invite though. I'm not recruiting.


..Spider ol' mate..just glad to see you back..when I heard you got squished I got sorta worried..anyway..what was this gay site you were talkin' about?


----------



## DB Cooper

joogaray said:


> ..Spider ol' mate..just glad to see you back..when I heard you got squished I got sorta worried..anyway..what was this gay site you were talkin' about?


Even if it was legal I wouldn't tell you :lol:


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> Rumours of my death are premature :lol:
> 
> The Spider is alive and well, and posting on a forum devoted to an entirely different sport.
> 
> It's taking a bit of getting used to actually. There is little to no trolling. People post on topic, and I haven't encountered a single sociopath there yet.
> 
> Don't be offended when you don't recieve an invite though. I'm not recruiting.


What makes you think we would like to come over to a naked gay wrestling forum ? 
Glad all's well Spider, when they leave the lunatics to run this asylum just remember they created that asylum for you.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> What makes you think we would like to come over to a naked gay wrestling forum ?


Just plain impossible to keep a secret these days, and yes, sadly the lunatics have taken over the asylum.


----------



## DBerry

:lol: I knew that's what you where up to.
Did you watch the fights yesterday?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> :lol: I knew that's what you where up to.
> Did you watch the fights yesterday?


Spent some time on the naked gay wrestling forum yesterday mate. But did keep an eye on the boxing results.


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> Spent some time on the naked gay wrestling forum yesterday mate. But did keep an eye on the boxing results.


:rofl Nice one. I'm probably going to watch the Macklin-Golovkin fight at The Barkly next weekend, you should wash the baby oil off yourself, take off the gymp mask, log of from the gay wrestling site and come for a beer. I'll swee if Oska is still in town then as well, he'll be in it for sure.


----------



## Sox

Hey lads, I had a few chill days myself.

Sakio did us proud yesterday. :happy


----------



## DB Cooper

Some interesting pearls of wisdom from a disgruntled, and now it would seem former, poster >>>

In answer to the question: Have you been banned for good from the other place (CHB) or just on a holiday for a month or so?



TCboxa said:


> dont know mate, im not going to post there again anyhow, the staff are racist. Thats why they shut down the gula section of the forum, the staff at that place dont know wtf they are doing and got shown up on more than one occasion, one guy was in there for apparently being racist and he asked for proof, they wouldnt give it to him so he said what about others being racist and not being banned, then an admin asked for proof and he posted a screenshot of one of the staff being racist they then proceed to make a mockery of it. They also want to appease guys like sox and Dingle berry, not to mention many users have signed up alts. ESB will return to its glory days and that site will just be a faze.


 @Jay @Sox @DBerry 
@Gulag :lol:


----------



## Aroused Koala

The Spider said:


> Some interesting pearls of wisdom from a disgruntled, and now it would seem former, poster >>>
> 
> In answer to the question: Have you been banned for good from the other place (CHB) or just on a holiday for a month or so?
> 
> @Jay @Sox @DBerry
> @Gulag :lol:


One troll down.

One to go.


----------



## DB Cooper

@Francis75

You've just returned from a conjugal visit with the prisoner in question.

How are his spirits holding up? Is the food they are serving him in the Gulag meeting his nutritional requirements, and more importantly to your own culinary expectations?


----------



## Tuff Gong

:lol: brilliant!


----------



## stiflers mum

The Spider said:


> Some interesting pearls of wisdom from a disgruntled, and now it would seem former, poster >>>
> 
> In answer to the question: Have you been banned for good from the other place (CHB) or just on a holiday for a month or so?
> 
> @Jay @Sox @DBerry
> @Gulag :lol:


 A mod should unban him and see if he comes back here then ban him after a day or 2 and give him a silly reason for the banning. Something like '' Woke up in a bad mood and thought I would ban you for shits and giggles''.


----------



## Tuff Gong

He's back under the alt 'Dingle Berry'.

What a loser.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> He's back under the alt 'Dingle Berry'.
> 
> What a loser.


TCboxa has returned under the alt Dingle Berry when he's meant to be in the Gulag?

But he said he'd never post here again >>>



TCboxa said:


> dont know mate, im not going to post there again anyhow, the staff are racist...


We have to assume innocence until guilt is proven. But if guilty, surely an increased sentence can be the only possible outcome here?


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> He's back under the alt 'Dingle Berry'.
> 
> What a loser.


atsch


----------



## Sox

This just cements the type of person TC is to everyone who can read now.
If anyone was in doubt, they won't be anymore.

It's called, shitting in your own nest.

Moving on...


----------



## Tuff Gong

:lol: @Innocent Bystander:



The Jackal said:


> It's The Gulag you houso f##k wit.


----------



## Aroused Koala

The Spider said:


> TCboxa has returned under the alt Dingle Berry when he's meant to be in the Gulag?
> 
> But he said he'd never post here again >>>
> 
> We have to assume innocence until guilt is proven. But if guilty, surely an increased sentence can be the only possible outcome here?


Don't think it's TC. I reckon it's 20a87. Same posting style.


----------



## DB Cooper

Aroused Koala said:


> Don't think it's TC. I reckon it's 20a87. Same posting style.


I'm sure they'll find a room in the Gulag for the offending grub >>>

They're calling time for exercise
Round her Majesty's hotel
The maid'll hose the room out
When I'm gone
I never knew such luxury
Before my verdict fell
Four walls, washbasin, prison bed
Well the Bathurst riots ended
When they clubbed the rebels down
And in every congregation
There was silence
You can hear the Angels singin'
When Christmas comes around
Four walls, washbasin, prison bed
I love to march while some Nazi calls the time
Who'd wanna go home
I can't see
I can't hear
They've burnt out all the feeling
I've never been so crazy
And it's just my second year
Four walls, washbasin, prison bed.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Aroused Koala said:


> Don't think it's TC. I reckon it's 20a87. Same posting style.


Nah, it's the grub - he's gone on a tirade at ESB and telling everyone to youtube the fight his alt "Dingle Berry" just posted here.


----------



## Sawspan

How pathetic is his danny green thread that he just started back on the east side wasteland. Having a tirade against green for giving props to sakio bika and wlodarczyck? man what a sad pathetic little man!. Im over the moon that he has been banned, i can deal with 20a87, he is harmless and actually has quite a reasonable knowledge of the sport.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Sawspan said:


> How pathetic is his danny green thread that he just started back on the east side wasteland. Having a tirade against green for giving props to sakio bika and wlodarczyck? man what a sad pathetic little man!. Im over the moon that he has been banned, i can deal with 20a87, he is harmless and actually has quite a reasonable knowledge of the sport.


:lol:

He's getting spanked by broad_overt_ave and Pumper over there - they're quoting the post he made here where he bags ESB out :rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong

:rofl some quality stuff over in the ESB Aussie forum, the most traffic it's seen in a single day for weeks


----------



## stiflers mum

Aroused Koala said:


> Don't think it's TC. I reckon it's 20a87. Same posting style.


 No mate he's using the wrong words and his spelling is atrocious. He said the forum will faze out not phase and calling CHB people muppetts. 20a87 is smarter than that.


----------



## DBerry

:conf


----------



## Aroused Koala

stiflers mum said:


> No mate he's using the wrong words and his spelling is atrocious. He said the forum will faze out not phase and calling CHB people muppetts. 20a87 is smarter than that.


Wouldn't go that far but from what I've seen on ESB, it most likely is TC.


----------



## DBerry

Cool story bro lol.


----------



## DBerry

"Do you even lift bro" made me laught.


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> :rofl Nice one. I'm probably going to watch the Macklin-Golovkin fight at The Barkly next weekend, you should wash the baby oil off yourself, take off the gymp mask, log of from the gay wrestling site and come for a beer. I'll swee if Oska is still in town then as well, he'll be in it for sure.


Shifty.....I fly back out this Thursday......
I'm walking around like an old man.......twisted my ankle a ripper at the Spartan race.
I'm always up or a sip..you got that right


----------



## Francis75

The Spider said:


> @Francis75
> 
> You've just returned from a conjugal visit with the prisoner in question.
> 
> How are his spirits holding up? Is the food they are serving him in the Gulag meeting his nutritional requirements, and more importantly to your own culinary expectations?


Ty appears to be in good spirits. I see him making a triumphant return to this forum in some capacity. It's inevitable I think.


----------



## DB Cooper

Francis75 said:


> Ty appears to be in good spirits. I see him making a triumphant return to this forum in some capacity. It's inevitable I think.


You didn't answer my question regarding the food being served in the Gulag - a most unusual oversight on your part when cuisine is such a passion of yours.

Do you think repeat offenders like TC can be rehabilitated?


----------



## Tuff Gong

The grub's in panic mode over at ESB, he's gone back and edited his posts to remove all mention of being banned from here and is now trying to say 'TCb0xa' here isn't him :lol:

Just goes to show how important being able to post shit on internet forums is to him...cool story bro!!!

:rofl


----------



## DBerry

I must say I laught at him lifting.


----------



## DB Cooper

Francis75 said:


> Ty appears to be in good spirits. I see him making a triumphant return to this forum in some capacity. It's inevitable I think.


If that capacity was as the alt poster _Dingle Berry _it was far from triumphant atsch


----------



## Tuff Gong

I just logged into ESb and had a PM from raff - he's asking where we've all gone, poor bloke. He's been stuck there having to converse with the grub and his alts!

I've replied to his PM but I don't know how successful it will be given the admin over there have been monitoring them.

If anyone else is still active on ESB can they maybe give raff a hint or 2 if he doesn't get the ones I PMd him so he can get over here?

On that note, maybe we should have a roll call for all the old Aussie ESB posters to make sure they all made it here?


----------



## Tuff Gong

The Spider said:


> If that capacity was as the alt poster _Dingle Berry _it was far from triumphant atsch


:lol: cool story bro!


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> I just logged into ESb and had a PM from raff - he's asking where we've all gone, poor bloke. He's been stuck there having to converse with the grub and his alts!
> 
> I've replied to his PM but I don't know how successful it will be given the admin over there have been monitoring them.
> 
> If anyone else is still active on ESB can they maybe give raff a hint or 2 if he doesn't get the ones I PMd him so he can get over here?
> 
> On that note, maybe we should have a roll call for all the old Aussie ESB posters to make sure they all made it here?


They banned the shit out of me or I'd go tell him.

I might attempt a new ESB account called Son of Spider :lol:


----------



## Raff

thanks for the rescue fellas.


----------



## DB Cooper

Raff said:


> thanks for the rescue fellas.


Is there anyone still stranded there without knowledge of this place who isn't an alt?


----------



## Raff

The Spider said:


> Is there anyone still stranded there without knowledge of this place who isn't an alt?


I have left a message for crusher, that ugly bastard is a good bloke.


----------



## DB Cooper

Raff said:


> I have left a message for crusher, that ugly bastard is a good bloke.


Be careful how you go about telling people. They will permanently ban you if they so much as suspect you of inviting anyone over here. Many people here can testify first-hand to that. If you sent a PM, go and delete it from your PM system pronto.


----------



## Raff

The Spider said:


> Be careful how you go about telling people. They will permanently ban you if they so much as suspect you of inviting anyone over here. Many people here can testify first-hand to that. If you sent a PM, go and delete it from your PM system pronto.


question is, with all you guys banned, do I want to go back?


----------



## DB Cooper

Raff said:


> question is, with all you guys banned, do I want to go back?


Only you can answer that one. I'm only alerting you to the likelihood of them banning you.


----------



## IrnBruMan

The Spider had his account deleted over there, soooooo funnie! lulz


----------



## Francis75

IrnBruMan said:


> The Spider had his account deleted over there, soooooo funnie! lulz


Welcome to the new board mate. Are you the true IrnBruMan from a previous life.:yep


----------



## IrnBruMan

Francis75 said:


> Welcome to the new board mate. Are you the true IrnBruMan from a previous life.:yep


yes bro, i am the messiah. check my haircut for proof  the ladys love it, want to catch up for a cup of coffee? meow meow.


----------



## Sawspan

Wow, this is just getting sad, some people obviously have no actual life therefore must resort to creating aliases to further their agenda's, it must be a depressing thought living with the reality that nobody in virtual or actual social circles wants to have anything to do with you.


----------



## IrnBruMan

"the girl's at work are going ooh and aah over my slick new haircut" Clap your hands! sooooo happy!


----------



## DB Cooper

IrnBruMan said:


> The Spider had his account deleted over there, soooooo funnie! lulz


You really are ill m8.


----------



## Rorschach

IrnBruman and any other "Dingle Berry e.t.c" alts are now perma banned.


----------



## DB Cooper

Cause for double celebration actually. The Aussie forum registered its 3000 post today.


----------



## joogaray

:lol:..sorry guys but I reckon that was fucken funny..Ty sure is a kunt of a kid i'll give him that..


----------



## lrnBruMan

Rorschach said:


> IrnBruman and any other "Dingle Berry e.t.c" alts are now perma banned.


----------



## Tuff Gong

:lol:

Someone's a bit salty at being banned from the coolest place in town - look at him throwing his toys out of his pram!


----------



## DB Cooper

lrnBruMan said:


>


You really are mentally ill.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

lrnBruMan said:


>


 @Rorschach


----------



## lrnBruMan

Chacal said:


> @Rorschach


gayboy! come at me!.. do you know how to BAN?


----------



## DB Cooper

lrnBruMan said:


> gayboy! come at me!.. do you know how to BAN?


You really need help.


----------



## lrnBruMan

The Spider said:


> You really need help.


thats what i said to the hairdresser, look at me now


----------



## joogaray

Quote Originally Posted by Rorschach View Post

IrnBruman and any other "Dingle Berry e.t.c" alts are now perma banned.



lrnBruMan said:


>


..and he gets a last cheap shot in too...fucken classic..he'd be pissin' himself to sneak that in..


----------



## DBerry

:rofl
You wanna see mentaly ill? Try this on for size lads :lol:
#1
IrnBruMan 








Banned









Join DateJun2013Posts11#2
IrnBruMan 








Banned








Join DateJun2013Posts11Mentioned0 Post(s)Tagged0 Thread(s)vCash500Thanks0Thanked 0 Times in 0 Posts

spastic cuntflogged out prick much? you rekon your fit for 3s but not 2s , are you spastic or something? dumbest cunt on this planet i rekon is you. "The Board' wasn't aware of this""I'm led to believe that it's an oversight on 'The Board's' behalf." So first the board wasnt aware of the fight, now its an oversight on their behalf , it wasnt sanction and wont be on boxrec so stop talking out your ass you moron... fck cunt you couldnt lye straight in bed even if you tried to. you dont have the style of a sturm either, you have the style of a 41 yr old drop kick who cant box. I would beat you with one arm tied behind my back you flogged out prick.everyone can see through your sht but they feel so sorry for you no one wants to pull you up on it, but hey cunt thanks for the lulz, you are the Charlie Z of AUS boxing. Cheers cunt.​



spasticu fight like a spastic cunt bro. still at 15 James Ave. Highett, Victoria 3190. i come visit you real soon ?​


----------



## DBerry

:rofl
You wanna see mentaly ill? Try this on for size lads :lol:
#1
IrnBruMan 








Banned









Join DateJun2013Posts11#2
IrnBruMan 








Banned








Join DateJun2013Posts11Mentioned0 Post(s)Tagged0 Thread(s)vCash500Thanks0Thanked 0 Times in 0 Posts

*spastic cunt*

flogged out prick much? you rekon your fit for 3s but not 2s , are you spastic or something? dumbest cunt on this planet i rekon is you. "The Board' wasn't aware of this""I'm led to believe that it's an oversight on 'The Board's' behalf." So first the board wasnt aware of the fight, now its an oversight on their behalf , it wasnt sanction and wont be on boxrec so stop talking out your ass you moron... fck cunt you couldnt lye straight in bed even if you tried to. you dont have the style of a sturm either, you have the style of a 41 yr old drop kick who cant box. I would beat you with one arm tied behind my back you flogged out prick.everyone can see through your sht but they feel so sorry for you no one wants to pull you up on it, but hey cunt thanks for the lulz, you are the Charlie Z of AUS boxing. Cheers cunt.​



*spastic*

u fight like a spastic cunt bro. still at 15 James Ave. Highett, Victoria 3190. i come visit you real soon ?​

Just got in from the day, how is every one?


----------



## Tuff Gong

:lol: he's completely lost it, 100% consumed by hatred,


----------



## Tuff Gong

It appears there's a fair bit of jealousy directed at you Dale :lol:

The poor little cunt hates himself so much he doesn't know who to project it all onto :rofl


----------



## DB Cooper

Fullblown meltdown and on full display. Goodbye for ever mental case midget :lol:


----------



## Francis75

Is this the end for Ty. Does he have any other options at this stage. Is it time for him to hang up his keyboard for good ?


----------



## joogaray

..crikey!


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> You really are mentally ill.


You've got to admit mate, this goose's obvious mental illness, like most mental illness is fucking funny. It's even funnier that he wouldn't know that we are laughing at the small pathetic man.


----------



## DBerry

Tuff Gong said:


> It appears there's a fair bit of jealousy directed at you Dale :lol:
> 
> The poor little cunt hates himself so much he doesn't know who to project it all onto :rofl


I hope he comes.


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..crikey!


What a flamin' galah!


----------



## DB Cooper

I wish I could sell tickets to this :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

DBerry said:


> I hope he comes.


He won't mate, he's a coward, full of hot air and shit :lol:


----------



## joogaray

..fuck..don't need a telly 'round here.
.


----------



## DB Cooper

It's hard to imagine anyone possibly doing a better job of publically humiliating themselves than the mental midget is doing tonight :lol:


----------



## DBerry

:rofl fuckin'hell Jooger.


----------



## DBerry

Would have missed out on this on the Lubed Up Nude Gay Wrestling site, spider, mate.


----------



## Tuff Gong

The Spider said:


> It's hard to imagine anyone possibly doing a better job of publically humiliating themselves than the mental midget is doing tonight :lol:


:lol: yep, he certainly set the controls to "self-destruct" tonight :lol:


----------



## DBerry

In other news, I've just joined YouTube and am trying to upload that fight lads.


----------



## DBerry

what the fuck do I do atsch


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Would have missed out on this on the Lubed Up Nude Gay Wrestling site, spider, mate.


I'm recruiting the guys over from the other site as we speak and charging them to watch the midget's public meltdown :lol:


----------



## Bendy

The Aus forum truly is the wild west of boxing forums. Cunts are mental over here


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> I'm recruiting the guys over from the other site as we speak and charging them to watch the midget's public meltdown :lol:





Bendigo Thompson said:


> The Aus forum truly is the wild west of boxing forums. Cunts are mental over here


:rofl This is slaying me, how do I explain to the cheese and? She keeps asking me what's so funny.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bendigo Thompson said:


> The Aus forum truly is the wild west of boxing forums. Cunts are mental over here


We'd be lying if we told you it was always this good.


----------



## DBerry

Tonight is certainly one out of the box.


----------



## Bendy

First time I ventured over (back in ESB) I started a thread trying to get a breakdown of oz boxing and within a page it was cunts calling each other out and some kind of geale-mundine argument.


----------



## DBerry

Can I upload the fight directly from the dvd?


----------



## DBerry

Bendigo Thompson said:


> First time I ventured over (back in ESB) I started a thread trying to get a breakdown of oz boxing and within a page it was cunts calling each other out and some kind of geale-mundine argument.


And you thought the Irish loved a stoush?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bendigo Thompson said:


> First time I ventured over (back in ESB) I started a thread trying to get a breakdown of oz boxing and within a page it was cunts calling each other out and some kind of geale-mundine argument.


:rofl


----------



## DBerry

Bendigo Thompson said:


> First time I ventured over (back in ESB) I started a thread trying to get a breakdown of oz boxing and within a page it was cunts calling each other out and some kind of geale-mundine argument.





Tuff Gong said:


> :rofl


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## DBerry

Fuck, lads, help a brother out, I struggle with Mobile Net lat alone the internet!


----------



## Bendy

DBerry said:


> And you thought the Irish loved a stoush?


It was just mad, there was no anonymity everyone seemed to know each other by name, addresses and everything. I thought fuck this I'll go back to the brit I can handle that, you cunts have slowly won me round but


----------



## Bendy

DBerry said:


> Fuck, lads, help a brother out, I struggle with Mobile Net lat alone the internet!


Trying to get your fight off a DVD and post it online?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bendigo Thompson said:


> It was just mad, there was no anonymity everyone seemed to know each other by name, addresses and everything. I thought fuck this I'll go back to the brit I can handle that, you cunts have slowly won me round but


:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

They will have to erect a midget-proof fence around here.

At least it won't have to be very high :lol:


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> It was just mad, there was no anonymity everyone seemed to know each other by name, addresses and everything. I thought fuck this I'll go back to the brit I can handle that, you cunts have slowly won me round but


..mate it's just all the mad southern kunts..head up to North Queensland..you'll be right up there..haha


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..mate it's just all the mad southern kunts..head up to North Queensland..you'll be right up there..haha


At least it'll be warm I'm fucking sick of this winter malarky. Need to organise a few things but hopefully be at the gold coast this time next week preparing for my travels.


----------



## DB Cooper

There are over 40 people currently on the Aussie forum - that's got to be a record.

Have to hand it to the mental midget - he did bring ratings :lol:


----------



## DBerry

OK, I think I've done it, how long does it takefor the video to be on the you tube?


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> At least it'll be warm I'm fucking sick of this winter malarky. Need to organise a few things but hopefully be at the gold coast this time next week preparing for my travels.


..mate..i'm on the goldy...i'd love to catch up for a beer..i work 6 days a week but..fucks me abit..but might be able to work somethin' out but..


----------



## DBerry

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Trying to get your fight off a DVD and post it online?


yeah mate.


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> There are over 40 people currently on the Aussie forum - that's got to be a record.
> 
> Have to hand it to the mental midget - he did bring ratings :lol:


:lol: I wonder what he'll do tomorrow?


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Tonight is certainly one out of the box.


..I fucken reckon..and I logged on in the middle of it..haha
..I better fuck off but..my wants a root I reckon and i'm here head in the fucken computer..


----------



## DBerry

Fuck, someone halp me with this swhit, i''l PM you my number and talk me through this, I think I've done something but it's not keeping me in the loop.


----------



## Bryn

Poor man's Choi thread. :-(


----------



## DBerry

Help, I meant help.


----------



## DBerry

Bryn said:


> Poor man's Choi thread. :-(


Hey, I'll have you know i ate today, today I'm not poor.  Please can you help with some advice, I'm trying to upload a video on you tube.


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..mate..i'm on the goldy...i'd love to catch up for a beer..i work 6 days a week but..fucks me abit..but might be able to work somethin' out but..


I'm not sure how long I'll be there but ill send you a pm when I know and maybe we can sort something out. My aunt and uncle live at bundall where abouts are you?


DBerry said:


> yeah mate.


Not sure if you;ve sorted it or not but what I do is use vlc media player (you can downlaod it for free if you ain't got it) there is a button saying convert/save you can then make a video from whatever section of the dvd you want and then upload that to youtube. Depending on the length it usually takes yt about 5/10mins to process.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bryn said:


> Poor man's Choi thread. :-(


How many posters have mentally disintigrated and suffered total meltdowns on the Choi thread bro?

Don't come here making claims like that unless you're wearing your big boy pants :hey


----------



## DBerry

CAn I do it wit GOM?


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> How many posters have mentally disintigrated and suffered total meltdowns on the Choi thread bro?
> 
> Don't come here making claims like that unless you're wearing your big boy pants :hey


:rofl At your Avatar and "ranking"


----------



## Sox

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: he's completely lost it, 100% consumed by hatred,


I guess the mods won't doubt us anymore when we tell them someone is a psychopath. :hey

He hasn't lost it though, hes never had it. It's just his nature.


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I'm not sure how long I'll be there but ill send you a pm when I know and maybe we can sort something out. My aunt and uncle live at bundall where abouts are you?
> 
> ..Robina mate..i'll pm you my number anyway..
> ..i work down at Byron Bay on the side of the highway so big chance you'll be driving straight past..


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> I guess the mods won't doubt us anymore when we tell them someone is a psychopath. :hey
> 
> He hasn't lost it though, hes never had it. It's just his nature.


Truth is stranger than fiction. If we'd told them he was that stark raving mental they would never have believed it.


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> .Robina mate..i'll pm you my number anyway..
> ..i work down at Byron Bay on the side of the highway so big chance you'll be driving straight past..


:good.
Pretty unlikely actually, don't drive mate. Don't even have a license.


----------



## DB Cooper

At the bottom of the Forum Home Page it still reads >>>

*Welcome to our newest member, lrnBruMan*

:lol:

What a pity there isn't an outgoing announcement for the poisoned dwarf.


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> :good.
> Pretty unlikely actually, don't drive mate. Don't even have a license.


..fuck..how old are you mate?


----------



## Oska

Funny shit tonight!!


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> At the bottom of the Forum Home Page it still reads >>>
> 
> *Welcome to our newest member, lrnBruMan*
> 
> :lol:
> 
> What a pity there isn't an outgoing announcement for the poisoned dwarf.


What's the bet he'll be our newest member tomorrow as well :lol: I never realized just how mental he was, although I should have figured it out when he started bullshitting about being on the bus with me to South Australia in'94


----------



## DBerry

Oska said:


> Funny shit tonight!!


Hey biggedy Smalls, can you upload shit on to you tube? I have a little job for ya, I'll teach you how to sweat solder and beat up a coller out of lead :deal


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> What's the bet he'll be our newest member tomorrow as well :lol:


If we knew he was coming we could promote it in advance across the forum. At the height of his insanity we had nearly 50 people reading this little ol forum.


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> Hey biggedy Smalls, can you upload shit on to you tube? I have a little job for ya, I'll teach you how to sweat solder and beat up a coller out of lead :deal


Yeah I can mate.....you have to compress the file size first knackers with something like DVD Shrink...then you should be cool . You old school plumber you . Haven't heard that name since Jerry man! RIP


----------



## DBerry

Fuck, the little fuckwit is like a mental little chihuahua, I wonder if he really has a job or just sits in a sandpit in his loungeroom?


----------



## DBerry

Oska said:


> Yeah I can mate.....you have to compress the file size first knackers with something like DVD Shrink...then you should be cool . You old school plumber you . Haven't heard that name since Jerry man! RIP


RIP indeed. I was with them at the fights about an hour before he died. He was trying to convince me to go out with 'em to the 21st for old time's sake but it was mothers' day the following day and I had to do stuff with my daughter. 
Can I give you the disk to upload?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Fuck, the little fuckwit is like a mental little chihuahua, I wonder if he really has a job or just sits in a sandpit in his loungeroom?


If I laught any more I'll break a fucking rib. I'm off to the nude male wrestling forum for a sanity fix.


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> If I laught any more I'll break a fucking rib. I'm off to the nude male wrestling forum for a sanity fix.


:lol:


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> RIP indeed. I was with them at the fights about an hour before he died. He was trying to convince me to go out with 'em to the 21st for old time's sake but it was mothers' day the following day and I had to do stuff with my daughter.
> Can I give you the disk to upload?


Yeah wasn't good at all!

Yeah I can do it for you mate...... Can you get it to Sammy tomorrow morn? We are sharing popcorn at lunch time  I leave at 6am Thursday.


----------



## DBerry

No probs. I live like five minutes away from you, you tool :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Unless you live more than 5 mins away from me :conf


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> No probs. I live like five minutes away from you, you tool :lol:


Didn't realise midget lover.... I'll send u a pm 
:frog


----------



## Bryn

The Spider said:


> How many posters have mentally disintigrated and suffered total meltdowns on the Choi thread bro?
> 
> Don't come here making claims like that unless you're wearing your big boy pants :hey


 @Radab


----------



## DBerry

Bryn said:


> @Radab


Intriguing, I'll have to read more into the 'Choi' thread. Who is Choi? I read in there about one of the lads here giving Horse a hard time in the BoxRec forum :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Intriguing, I'll have to read more into the 'Choi' thread. Who is Choi? I read in there about one of the lads here giving Horse a hard time in the BoxRec forum :lol:


It's in the English Forum - second best thread on the forum - behind only this one.


----------



## DBerry

It's a poor mans Aussie Pub Chat then :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> It's a poor mans Aussie Pub Chat then :lol:


That's a good way of putting it :good

But don't let @Bryn hear you refer to it that way.


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..fuck..how old are you mate?


21. Grew up in London so between the public transport and writing my car off while still a learner never bothered getting my license.


----------



## Bryn

The Spider said:


> It's in the English Forum - second best thread on the forum - behind only this one.


*British* forum. :fire



DBerry said:


> Intriguing, I'll have to read more into the 'Choi' thread. Who is Choi? I read in there about one of the lads here giving Horse a hard time in the BoxRec forum :lol:


Did someone say Horse?

:horse



DBerry said:


> It's a poor mans Aussie Pub Chat then :lol:


The Choi thread has history dating back many years. There was a Choi on ESB, Boxrec as well as it's spiritual home here on CHB


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> 21. Grew up in London so between the public transport and writing my car off while still a learner never bothered getting my license.


..ahh..no worries mate..well do yourself a favour and pull into byron bay anyway..I was at the Beach hotel last weekend and the pussy there had to be seen to be believed...one of the better pubs I've been to for sure..
..anyway..you'll have a fat time wherever you go around here mate..


----------



## DB Cooper

*Welcome to our newest member, Irnbrvman*

Here we go again :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

He got banned before he managed a post >>>

*http://checkhookboxing.com/member.php?2739-Irnbrvman*

It can't get any funnier surely :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

:lol:atsch:-(


----------



## DB Cooper

The grub has had at least 5 accounts banned in the space of a week. 4 in the past 24 hours :lol:


----------



## Sawspan

Holy shit this is getting comical


----------



## Tuff Gong

:lol: what a fucking idiot...old mate really needs to get a life


----------



## Tuff Gong

He sent me this PM over at ESB:



TCboxa said:


> 0 ****s were given this day bro! looooooooooooool


:lol:

Dude's feeling left out :yep


----------



## DBerry

This is funny as fuck, I can't help but watch from my phone during the day. I laugh out loudly and people look, wondering. I recon.we should have spring CHB meet up in Albury.


----------



## Tuff Gong

He'll be trying to sneak one in under the distraction caused by all these obvious alts :yep


----------



## DB Cooper

From the front page >>>

*Welcome to our newest member, Mr Chow*

At least this one got to make a post :lol:


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> From the front page >>>
> 
> *Welcome to our newest member, Mr Chow*
> 
> At least this one got to make a post :lol:


I know it's wrong to laught at the mentally impaired but fuck me swinging :rofl


----------



## DBerry

What a dumb fuck :rofl


----------



## DBerry

So when are you coming Ty, I want to make sure I'm home batch.


----------



## DBerry

Since you have no life, why not pop down tomorrow?


----------



## DB Cooper

The mental midget has no life other than boxing forums and he's banned from all of them bar ESB :lol:


----------



## Jay

Sorry on delay lads. He's gone again now. Let us know if he returns.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jay said:


> Sorry on delay lads. He's gone again now. Let us know if he returns.


 @Jay

If we'd have told you he was this much of a fucking nutter you would never have believed us :lol:


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> @Jay
> 
> If we'd have told you he was this much of a fucking nutter you would never have believed us :lol:


We tried, but it's difficult to put in words. :lol:


----------



## Bendy

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Well I flew to Cairns as I didn't have any willing mates to do a road trip up the easy coast which would have been awesome..
> 
> But drive from Cairns to Cape Trib. There's a million car hire places in Cairns so managed to get a small Hyundai Getz for about $40 a day and did a day trip up to Cape Trib. Didn't get off the beaten track to much though..
> 
> Couple other times I managed to get work cars over the weekend and drive around and stopped in Port Douglass and Mosman for a look.
> 
> Also did this tour http://www.northernexperience.com.au/ which was top notch. Got put onto it by a work mate who knew the bloke running it


Which trip did you do? I'm just starting to really organise my trip at the moment but they had a few available.

Does anyone know the best/cheapest way of travelling up the east coast those greyhound buses look ridiculously expensive.


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Which trip did you do? I'm just starting to really organise my trip at the moment but they had a few available.
> 
> Does anyone know the best/cheapest way of travelling up the east coast those greyhound buses look ridiculously expensive.


..showing all the attributes of a typically tight arsed pommy there mate..


----------



## Tuff Gong

:lol: the grub's DEMENTED


----------



## Crusher

DBerry said:


> I know it's wrong to laught at the mentally impaired but fuck me swinging :rofl


F..K I was at a cafe today reading all this sh.t on my iPhone and started laughting out loud people must of thought I was mad if only they knew.


----------



## DBerry

Crusher said:


> F..K I was at a cafe today reading all this sh.t on my iPhone and started laughting out loud people must of thought I was mad if only they knew.


:lol: I've been getting the same thing.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Just ducking my head in to the pub quickly tonight.
I've got 3 points to make.
Australian boxings main events should be staged on either Friday or Saturday nights or Sunday afternoons.
The same as above for State of Origin.
Can't think of another point.... it's a work night i'm due for bed.
Skulls Quickly and legs it..


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..showing all the attributes of a typically tight arsed pommy there mate..


Can't deny my roots:conf


----------



## Raff

Crusher said:


> F..K I was at a cafe today reading all this sh.t on my iPhone and started laughting out loud people must of thought I was mad if only they knew.


Got time to sit in cafes these days huh??


----------



## DB Cooper

The Manic Street Preachers, known to some of us as the provider of ring entrance music to Joe Calzaghe, is playing Melbourne this week and Sydney next.


----------



## DBerry

The Manic Street Preachers are a good band.


----------



## DBerry

@Crusher , with your fight nickname being Condo Crusher, are you in the demolition caper?


----------



## Crusher

DBerry said:


> @Crusher , with your fight nickname being Condo Crusher, are you in the demolition caper?


Nah mate I'm a sparkie. That name was given to me as a amateur I won 8 of my first 11 am fight by ko.


----------



## DBerry

Nice mate. Sort of in the demolition business :yep


----------



## Raff

Wtf happened here yesterday??


----------



## Oska

Site was taken down by some numnuts!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Which trip did you do? I'm just starting to really organise my trip at the moment but they had a few available.
> 
> Does anyone know the best/cheapest way of travelling up the east coast those greyhound buses look ridiculously expensive.


I did option A but I went with a mate who knew the bloke who ran the tour so we got it for option C price


----------



## joogaray

..Bendigo..get a few other tight arse pommy geezers together and hire a Wicked camper van..:good


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..showing all the attributes of a typically tight arsed pommy there mate..


I prefer to be a called a down on his luck gentleman.


Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I did option A but I went with a mate who knew the bloke who ran the tour so we got it for option C price


cheers mate I'll look into it.


joogaray said:


> ..Bendigo..get a few other tight arse pommy geezers together and hire a Wicked camper van..:good


I'll try find some people doing the same thing and then offer to pay them petrol (I'll fuck off before I give them a penny but).

Thinking of doing a 3-5day diving course in cairns for a few days anyone had experience of doing something like that?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I'll try find some people doing the same thing and then offer to pay them petrol (I'll fuck off before I give them a penny but).
> 
> Thinking of doing a 3-5day diving course in cairns for a few days anyone had experience of doing something like that?


Make sure you pay the dive instructors though mate, you don't wanna be left behind on the reef like Thomas and Eileen Lonergan :yep


----------



## DB Cooper

With all the obesity around us the Aussie govt should commission Arthur Dunger to get people off their arses >>>


----------



## Oska

The Spider said:


> With all the obesity around us the Aussie govt should commission Arthur Dunger to get people off their arses >>>


Classic!!! :yep


----------



## Bendy

Tuff Gong said:


> Make sure you pay the dive instructors though mate, you don't wanna be left behind on the reef like Thomas and Eileen Lonergan :yep


:lol: fucked way to go


----------



## DB Cooper

Attention Dberry,

This is how she would look smashed >>>










(didn't want to interupt the other thread so I posted it here)


----------



## DBerry

Mmmm mm , my kind of woman :yep


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> Attention Dberry,
> 
> This is how she would look smashed >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (didn't want to interupt the other thread so I posted it here)


..I just came back from a stint in Africa..got a few black Barbie stories I can tell ya..I'll get banned if I start tellin' 'em here but..haha


----------



## joogaray

..I've always got my inspiration and motivation from Zuzanna..I find I need to swap hands regularly otherwise I end up with this massive left arm..bit of a give away..:smug


----------



## St Pecktor

joogaray said:


> ..I just came back from a stint in Africa..got a few black Barbie stories I can tell ya..I'll get banned if I start tellin' 'em here but..haha


Where abouts in Africa did you go mate?


----------



## DB Cooper

CONGRATS TO THE NEW DAD STIFFJAB :cheers










@Stiffjab
@Mrs Stiffjab


----------



## DBerry

Well Stiffy worked out what his Stiffy was for. Congratulations and welcome to the club mate.


----------



## DB Cooper

He's done a hit and run on us. Any chance of some details @Stiffjab

Hey Dad!!


----------



## joogaray

St Pecktor said:


> Where abouts in Africa did you go mate?


..Mali..


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> CONGRATS TO THE NEW DAD STIFFJAB :cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Stiffjab
> @Mrs Stiffjab


:cheers...Mr and Mrs Stiff..:good


----------



## Sox

He's too busy changing shitty nappies... uke


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..Mali..


What were you doing there?


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> He's too busy changing shitty nappies... uke


Speaking of cleaning up. Cleaned out your mailbox lately? Reckon you'll find exactly 100 there and that's the magic number where you don't get any more.


----------



## DBerry

Went to the rub-a-dub-dub to watch the fight and only got two pints away before it ended FFS. should have gone to The Barkly, better barmaids.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> Speaking of cleaning up. Cleaned out your mailbox lately? Reckon you'll find exactly 100 there and that's the magic number where you don't get any more.


Oops... Done.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Went to the rub-a-dub-dub to watch the fight and only got two pints away before it ended FFS. should have gone to The Barkly, better barmaids.


..are you talkin' about the Barkly in the Isa mate?


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> What were you doing there?


..workin' in a underground mine mate..


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..are you talkin' about the Barkly in the Isa mate?


:lol: No, St. Kilda, Melbourne, lad.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> :lol: No, St. Kilda, Melbourne, lad.


..ah fair enough..i never heard of another Barkly other than the Isa..:good


----------



## DBerry

You in Iza Joogs? I think Oska is working up that way mate.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> You in Iza Joogs? I think Oska is working up that way mate.


..nah mate but I've had a few stints workin' up there..and yeah..was chattin' to Oska about it..

..it's a mad hard arse town the Isa..plenty of blokes up for a knuckle up up there..good place to keep the head pulled in for sure..haha


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..workin' in a underground mine mate..


Fair play, I thought it was kicking off over there in a big way.

Would you lads recommend going out to Mt Isa? I can get a train there from Townsville and I think it would be an experience seeing that landscape but its a fucking trek.


----------



## DBerry

Focus on the dive licence mate, I have advanced open water and it is amazing under there. Although if you can pick up some work in the mines, you'll be comming to Thailand with me haha


----------



## Bendy

Fucked if I'm going anywhere near a mine mate, a man less suitable you'll struggle to find. No driving license, literally no experience with anything mechanical and claustrophobic, I could probably clean up and make some scran for people but that would be about it.

I've got the time to do both just not sure if its worth the travel this time around. would you recommend getting a dive license then? what if a shark eats me my mates will be pissing themselves.


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Fucked if I'm going anywhere near a mine mate, a man less suitable you'll struggle to find. No driving license, literally no experience with anything mechanical and claustrophobic, I could probably clean up and make some scran for people but that would be about it.
> 
> I've got the time to do both just not sure if its worth the travel this time around. would you recommend getting a dive license then? what if a shark eats me my mates will be pissing themselves.


..fuck the Isa joog..give me rainforest over spinifex anyday of the week..:good


----------



## DBerry

Life's pretty good when you can climb out of bed at 11 am and cut yourself a couple of eye fillet steaks to cook for breaky.


----------



## DBerry

fuck this sheila is keen to meet me, every time I log on, there she is, she's only up the road so I'm considering going over and slipping one into her but her persistance leads me to believe she's going to turn out a bunny boiler.


----------



## whipsy

DBerry said:


> fuck this sheila is keen to meet me, every time I log on, there she is, she's only up the road so I'm considering going over and slipping one into her but her persistance leads me to believe she's going to turn out a bunny boiler.


What awhore, she's been trying it on with me too :lol:


----------



## DBerry

:lol: maybe she wants to be made water tight.


----------



## whipsy

DBerry said:


> :lol: maybe she wants to be made water tight.


Don't worry, Id let you go first mate. Wouldn't want to make it feel like throw a hotdog down a hallway for ya.


----------



## Sox

whipsy said:


> What awhore, she's been trying it on with me too :lol:


Fucken bitch, I thought I was the only one!


----------



## whipsy

Sox said:


> Fucken bitch, I thought I was the only one!


She must just be targeting all the lookers on the forum


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> fuck this sheila is keen to meet me, every time I log on, there she is, she's only up the road so I'm considering going over and slipping one into her but her persistance leads me to believe she's going to turn out a bunny boiler.


We saw what happened to Barbie when you smashed her.

Better be nice to our sponsors guys. It could be a whole lot worse than busty blondes.


----------



## Sox

Any of you blokes still log in to ESB, someone should give a shout out to 'Rise Above'.

@stiflers mum


----------



## DB Cooper

Has anybody thought to invite _Rise Above _and _Fast Hands _over here?

The poor buggers look like they are stuck over there with the grub, his alts and very little else.


----------



## Sox

:lol::lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

My last username was permabanned after giving the grub a serve about the DDOS attacks so I can't PM anyone over there any more :lol:

He definitely has someone in charge over there onside, as he gets away with murder and never gets banned while others get banned for looking at him the wrong way.

Oh well, such is life - ESB and the grub are welcome to each other as long as they leave us kewl kids alone :yep


----------



## DBerry

Who was that indian/pom that used to post over there? He was really well spoken, didn't mind winding people up within reason but could take it as well, he wasn't a bad poster in the end. I remember something about a bowler hat in his avatar.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Who was that indian/pom that used to post over there? He was really well spoken, didn't mind winding people up within reason but could take it as well, he wasn't a bad poster in the end. I remember something about a bowler hat in his avatar.


Did he post on the OZ forum a lot or in the general?


----------



## DBerry

Yeah, he posted in the Oz forum, and a bit too, also got involved in the trash talk thread.


----------



## DBerry

By the way, Whipsy, do you have to get your missus to kick you in the cock to make it swell up enough so you can have a wank?


----------



## whipsy

DBerry said:


> By the way, Whipsy, do you have to get your missus to kick you in the cock to make it swell up enough so you can have a wank?


Nah mate, I just checkout a few of your pics and im well on the way... You're a very good looking man.


----------



## DBerry

:rofl I do miss that trash talk thread.


----------



## whipsy

DBerry said:


> :rofl I do miss that trash talk thread.


It was gold. I noticed the other day its been deleted


----------



## DB Cooper

If they did ban the grub, his alts would go with him and there would be close enough to nobody left there. No matter what he does now they simply can't afford to ban him :lol:


----------



## DBerry

I think you and I where almost the only ones that played it for what it was worth.


----------



## stiflers mum

Tried to send a cryptic message to Whatarock but he's either not interested,ignores me. Will try Rise Above tomorrow. Does he post in the NRL thread?


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> If they did ban the grub, his alts would go with him and there would be close enough to nobody left there. No matter what he does now they simply can't afford to ban him :lol:


Imagine if we broutght down ESB with one of them DDOS attacks, the freak would be walking in tight circles in his living room :lol:


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Imagine if we broutght down ESB with one of them DDOS attacks, the freak would be walking in tight circles in his living room :lol:


The cunt is already desperate, that's why he bombed this place. :lol:

He'd probably bomb his own house if he lost ESB and his alts. :deal


----------



## DB Cooper

stiflers mum said:


> Tried to send a cryptic message to Whatarock but he's either not interested,ignores me. Will try Rise Above tomorrow. Does he post in the NRL thread?


What A Rock was posting here under a different name. Last I heard he didn't like the name and was going to change it to What A Rock. Haven't seen him post here for a while though.


----------



## DBerry

Hey whipper, do remember that poster I was talking about, he used to like to give a bit of stick but could take it as well, also had an idea of boxing, he used to post in the trash talk thread, all in good fun, and was well 'spoken'. I think he told us he was indian or srilanken, maybe pakistani descent from england.


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> The cunt is already desperate, that's why he bombed this place. :lol:
> 
> He'd probably bomb his own house if he lost ESB and his alts. :deal


Fuck, he'd spin a bearing, he'd end up sitting in the corner, knees pulled into his chest, rocking back and forth.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Imagine if we broutght down ESB with one of them DDOS attacks, the freak would be walking in tight circles in his living room :lol:


If they got attacked and went down nobody would notice for a week. Their Aussie forum averages about 6 posts a day and most of them are the one person using his various alts.


----------



## Tuff Gong

So what's the go with donkeyking over here? He admitted to being bettingman over there, right? He was going me on ESB last week demanding some sort of an answer from me as to why the grub was banned from here - kept banging on about "unfair banning" and trying to build an argument on that basis - it was almost like bettingman thought I was in a position over here that could influence him being unbanned... 

If I've got it right, donkeyking over here was donkeyking and bettingman over there and is also "TCBoxa" here, before the real grub came along and realised someone else had "stolen" his username, right?

For what it's worth, I don't think donkeyking/bettingman is the grub, but I do think donkeyking/bettingman has some sort of vested interest in sticking up for the grub - whether it simply be a case of Mundine nuthuggers sticking together or because he's a member of his torrents site and the grub has threatened to cut him off who knows...


----------



## Sox

Tuff Gong said:


> So what's the go with donkeyking over here? He admitted to being bettingman over there, right? He was going me on ESB last week demanding some sort of an answer from me as to why the grub was banned from here - kept banging on about "unfair banning" and trying to build an argument on that basis - it was almost like bettingman thought I was in a position over here that could influence him being unbanned...
> 
> If I've got it right, donkeyking over here was donkeyking and bettingman over there and is also "TCBoxa" here, before the real grub came along and realised someone else had "stolen" his username, right?
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't think donkeyking/bettingman is the grub, but I do think donkeyking/bettingman has some sort of vested interest in sticking up for the grub - whether it simply be a case of Mundine nuthuggers sticking together or because he's a member of his torrents site and the grub has threatened to cut him off who knows...


That all sounds about right.

If Donkey had any sense he'd distance himself from the grub and start afresh, this forum is giving everyone the opportunity.


----------



## DBerry

I think I remember the name, I think it was The Duke.


----------



## Tuff Gong

DBerry said:


> I think I remember the name, I think it was The Duke.


He's here @TheSpaceDuke

Although I always thought he was an Aussie living in Thailand?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Sox said:


> That all sounds about right.
> 
> If Donkey had any sense he'd distance himself from the grub and start afresh, this forum is giving everyone the opportunity.


Yep, and ain't it GRAND :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Even 20a87 has stopped posting in an effort to distance himself from his mate TC's recent disgraceful behaviour. I doubt you'll see him here until the heat goes off a bit.


----------



## DBerry

He's a fucking gig that cunt.


----------



## DBerry

Maybe he wasn't getting the attention he desired.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Maybe he wasn't getting the attention he desired.


His last attempt at a troll thread did get zero visits.


----------



## DBerry

That's fucking *GOLD! *Who was Aroused Koala at the shithole?


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> That's fucking *GOLD! *Who was Aroused Koala at the shithole?


I think it was Kas... something.


----------



## Sawspan

On a bit of a different topic lad's i dislocated my clavicle on the weekend playing footy, the section which is in my chest and its kind of protruding out a bit and sore as fuck, arm is in a sling and mobility is little to none, just wondering if anybody's done this before and how long the recovery time is before i can get back into my kettlebells and boxing etc.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sawspan said:


> On a bit of a different topic lad's i dislocated my clavicle on the weekend playing footy, the section which is in my chest and its kind of protruding out a bit and sore as fuck, arm is in a sling and mobility is little to none, just wondering if anybody's done this before and how long the recovery time is before i can get back into my kettlebells and boxing etc.


Bruised and busted most of my bits but never that one. Have you got a medical opinion yet?


----------



## Sawspan

The Spider said:


> Bruised and busted most of my bits but never that one. Have you got a medical opinion yet?


Yeah i saw a doctor on saturday night but he was extremely vague about recovery time, just said it is day to day and the bone will put itself back in to place, not really helpful or reassuring at all really.


----------



## DBerry

I've had this before, you need some araldite, suck down the whole tube and harden the fuck up.


----------



## DBerry

On a more serious note, though, where abouts are you? If you're in Melbourne I can recomend a great sports physician.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Glad to see you back Dberry, but yeah Tuff Gong had it right. I'm a bit fucking ill at the moment so I lurk more than post but I'm real happy with what @Jay and the CHB crew have done for th Ausies over here.


----------



## DBerry

Glad you're around, Duke, I remember we had some fun hanging shit on each other at the other place :lol:


----------



## crash

DBerry said:


> fuck this sheila is keen to meet me, every time I log on, there she is, she's only up the road so I'm considering going over and slipping one into her but her persistance leads me to believe she's going to turn out a bunny boiler.


Mate i work in the middle of W.A and when i log on she is still 2.8 miles from me,bitch is stalking me.


----------



## DBerry

Stephanie Everywhere, at least we know she wants it.


----------



## DBerry

Nothing more Aussie than coming home from the pub and splitting ya missuses lip open for not having tea ready.


----------



## Bendy

...


----------



## Bendy

Just moved out of the coastal haven of newcastle. Bit strange to be leaving but starting this woefully planned trip on wednesday so thatll be interesting


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Just moved out of the coastal haven of newcastle. Bit strange to be leaving but starting this woefully planned trip on wednesday so thatll be interesting


Wish you luck. Is it a road trip?


----------



## Bendy

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Wish you luck. Is it a road trip?


Nah mate I'm flying up to the gold coast on Wednesday seeing family for a bit going to Byron then just backpacking (train or greyhound) up the coast. Got some money and a bag of clothes it should be interesting.


----------



## DB Cooper

Anyone tried a Gowler yet?

Before anyone heads down the gutter I'm talking about the Growlers beer outlets are offering.


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Nah mate I'm flying up to the gold coast on Wednesday seeing family for a bit going to Byron then just backpacking (train or greyhound) up the coast. Got some money and a bag of clothes it should be interesting.


..I think you should be lucky with weather..should be clearin' up by then..


----------



## DB Cooper

The concept of these Growler things is refillable beer bottles. They are about 1.8 litres in content and look like this >>>










Anyone tried one yet??


----------



## whipsy

The Spider said:


> The concept of these Growler things is refillable beer bottles. They are about 1.8 litres in content and look like this >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tried one yet??


First I've heard of them. When I was living in Korea they sell the beer in the big 2 litre plastic bottles... for about 3 bucks, man i miss those day


----------



## DB Cooper

whipsy said:


> First I've heard of them. When I was living in Korea they sell the beer in the big 2 litre plastic bottles... for about 3 bucks, man i miss those day


This concept is new in Oz. But is getting promoted heavily with radio and newspaper advertising. As you can see on the label of the pic above, Dan Murphys are into it.

Might give it a go next time I buy booze. Just wondered if anyone else has tried it yet??


----------



## DBerry

Cambodia has Anchor ale at 50cents a pint. :jmm


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> The concept of these Growler things is refillable beer bottles. They are about 1.8 litres in content and look like this >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tried one yet??


..nope..but I'll be pullin' into Dan Murphys tonight on the way home for a 6 pack..


----------



## DB Cooper

joogaray said:


> ..nope..but I'll be pullin' into Dan Murphys tonight on the way home for a 6 pack..


Grab a 6 pack of Growlers mate. That's 10.8 litres :lol:


----------



## DBerry

I'm going to give these a try on your say so, Spider, if they're shit, I'm going to dick your beer when it's my shout :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I'm going to give these a try on your say so, Spider, if they're shit, I'm going to dick your beer when it's my shout :lol:


I've never tried the fuckers. Only asking if anyone's ever tried them. If they are shit, don't blame me.


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> The concept of these Growler things is refillable beer bottles. They are about 1.8 litres in content and look like this >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tried one yet??


..nope..but I'll be pullin' into Dan Murphys tonight on the way home for a 6 pack..


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> Grab a 6 pack of Growlers mate. That's 10.8 litres :lol:


..fuck it..I'll grab a slab..


----------



## DB Cooper

The Aussie forum will break the 4,000 post mark today.


----------



## DB Cooper

Favourite beers boys.

Here are mine >>>

*#1 Fat Yak (Matilda Bay)*










*#2 Redback (Matilda Bay) *










*#3 Monkey's Fist (Sail & Anchor) *










Give us your top 3 boys...


----------



## Sox




----------



## DB Cooper

That's only 1 atsch


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> That's only 1 atsch


Fixed.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Are you a teetotaller Sox?

If so, why and how long for?


----------



## Sox

Tuff Gong said:


> Are you a teetotaller Sox?
> 
> If so, why and how long for?


Yep.
Don't like grog, have been off it for over 25 years.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Sox said:


> Yep.
> Don't like grog, have been off it for over 25 years.


Good one!

I don't mind a couple of beers here and there but can't remember the last time I had a big night.

In the past I've gone on the wagon for 3-6 months at a time and the benefits are amazing - they dion't kick in until about 3 weeks in, but they are definitely noticeable.


----------



## Sox

Tuff Gong said:


> Good one!
> 
> I don't mind a couple of beers here and there but can't remember the last time I had a big night.
> 
> In the past I've gone on the wagon for 3-6 months at a time and the benefits are amazing - they dion't kick in until about 3 weeks in, but they are definitely noticeable.


I feel good for it, but honestly can't remember how it felt to be drinking because it's been so long - I didn't drink for that long anyway, maybe a couple years.


----------



## whipsy

Tuff Gong said:


> Good one!
> 
> I don't mind a couple of beers here and there but can't remember the last time I had a big night.
> 
> In the past I've gone on the wagon for 3-6 months at a time and the benefits are amazing - they dion't kick in until about 3 weeks in, but they are definitely noticeable.


I went 10 days without a drink recently and then said fuck it coz i wasn't feeling much better for it and started drinking again, So 3 weeks it is aye?


----------



## DB Cooper

I rarely get smashed these days. But have a couple of pints on a Saturday on a regular basis. That's when I'm looking for something on tap a bit better than a VB, and go for the Fat Yak or similar.


----------



## Tuff Gong

whipsy said:


> I went 10 days without a drink recently and then said fuck it coz i wasn't feeling much better for it and started drinking again, So 3 weeks it is aye?


Yeah, anytime I've had a dry spell I've noticed the benefits don't really kick in until around the 3 week mark - better sleep, improved energy levels, greater clarity of mind - fairly leaping out of bed every day!


----------



## Tuff Gong

The Spider said:


> I rarely get smashed these days. But have a couple of pints on a Saturday on a regular basis. That's when I'm looking for something on tap a bit better than a VB, and go for the Fat Yak or similar.


Same here, although my 2 beers on a Saturday are usually after playing soccer - nothing like a nice coouple of coldies after running around for 90 minutes :yep


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> Same here, although my 2 beers on a Saturday are usually after playing soccer - nothing like a nice coouple of coldies after running around for 90 minutes :yep


Always more enjoyable if you've earned them. So what are your top 3 drops then?


----------



## whipsy

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah, anytime I've had a dry spell I've noticed the benefits don't really kick in until around the 3 week mark - better sleep, improved energy levels, greater clarity of mind - fairly leaping out of bed every day!


Hmm 3 weeks might test my resolve but ill give it a try after Origin 3, ha ha


----------



## Raff

Sox said:


>


******


----------



## whipsy

Raff said:


> ******


:lol:, oi settle down, he is a fully qualified dancer as well


----------



## Sox

Raff said:


> ******


Says the fella who reckons a photo of 2 blokes is, quite handsome... :rolleyes


----------



## DB Cooper

About time we had a decent shitfight here :lol:


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> About time we had a decent shitfight here :lol:


Is TC back again?


----------



## joogaray

#1 Asahi
#2 Peroni
#3 XXXX Gold (if I'm driving)
..but best of all is free piss...especially brought by a New South Welshman after a game of Origin..


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> Favourite beers boys.
> 
> Here are mine >>>
> 
> *#1 Fat Yak (Matilda Bay)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#2 Redback (Matilda Bay) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#3 Monkey's Fist (Sail & Anchor) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give us your top 3 boys...


..are you from WA Spider?
.


----------



## Bendy

1. One fifty lashes (James Squire)
2. Golden Ale (James Squire)
3. Other


----------



## DB Cooper

Matilda Bay beers are brewed in Port Melbourne.


----------



## DBerry

whipsy said:


> I went 10 days without a drink recently and then said fuck it coz i wasn't feeling much better for it and started drinking again, So 3 weeks it is aye?


ten days without a drink? You failed to mention that feltching a geriatric alcho's arse. In all serious though whipper, well done mate.


----------



## DBerry

Can I just say, Intentional But has ingnoreed every posy I've ever made on all forums, fucked me off o0n every attempt to make contact with him and even ignored my efforts to welcome him to Boxrec. I say this peice of shit is nothoing but a cunt, My daughter asked th9is dog a questoion and he he reporteted her Inrteentional Butt, I willleave yo a;live ishing you where daed you maggot,. TYoyu're fucked you low peice of scum.
Please help me find the rough location of this absolute Low life.


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> Matilda Bay beers are brewed in Port Melbourne.


..ok..rightio...I deadest thought the Sail'n'Anchor down at Freo' was a Matilda Bay brewy..that fucks that theory..a good drop anyway I agree..
..I tend to mix it up abit when I buy my piss..I like a lot of those boutique type beers..Coopers..James Squire and so on..
..nothin' too good for the workin' man aye brah..:yep


----------



## Raff

Sox said:


> Says the fella who reckons a photo of 2 blokes is, quite handsome... :rolleyes


Hahaaaaa, they were intresting looking for sure


----------



## Raff

DBerry said:


> Can I just say, Intentional But has ingnoreed every posy I've ever made on all forums, fucked me off o0n every attempt to make contact with him and even ignored my efforts to welcome him to Boxrec. I say this peice of shit is nothoing but a cunt, My daughter asked th9is dog a questoion and he he reporteted her Inrteentional Butt, I willleave yo a;live ishing you where daed you maggot,. TYoyu're fucked you low peice of scum.
> Please help me find the rough location of this absolute Low life.


They aren't worth it.


----------



## Oska

joogaray said:


> ..ok..rightio...I deadest thought the Sail'n'Anchor down at Freo' was a Matilda Bay brewy..that fucks that theory..a good drop anyway I agree..
> ..I tend to mix it up abit when I buy my piss..I like a lot of those boutique type beers..Coopers..James Squire and so on..
> ..nothin' too good for the workin' man aye brah..:yep


Been onto the James Squire Pale Ale lately...not a bad drop at all


----------



## Oska

joogaray said:


> #1 Asahi
> #2 Peroni
> #3 XXXX Gold (if I'm driving)
> ..but best of all is free piss...especially brought by a New South Welshman after a game of Origin..


You had me at #1 :cheers
You had me at #2 :yep
You lost me at #3 :huh


----------



## joogaray

Oska said:


> You had me at #1 :cheers
> You had me at #2 :yep
> You lost me at #3 :huh


:lol:


----------



## joogaray

Raff said:


> They aren't worth it.


 x2 joog..


----------



## Sox

joogaray said:


> x2 joog..


x3.


----------



## DB Cooper

Oska said:


> Been onto the James Squire Pale Ale lately...not a bad drop at all


James Squire make some great beers :good


----------



## whipsy

joogaray said:


> #1 Asahi
> #2 Peroni
> #3 XXXX Gold (if I'm driving)
> ..but best of all is free piss...especially brought by a New South Welshman after a game of Origin..


Have u had the Asahi in Japan mate? Shits all over the version we get out here that is brewed in Thailand or where ever it is. I spent quite a bit of time in Japan and can say that Japanese beers are my favourite... Those guys know how to make a beer and a dvd player, ill tell ya


----------



## whipsy

DBerry said:


> ten days without a drink? You failed to mention that feltching a geriatric alcho's arse. In all serious though whipper, well done mate.


lol, Ill tell ya what after day 10 I woulda conssidered doing that.


----------



## DB Cooper

whipsy said:


> Have u had the Asahi in Japan mate? Shits all over the version we get out here that is brewed in Thailand or where ever it is. I spent quite a bit of time in Japan and can say that Japanese beers are my favourite... Those guys know how to make a beer and a dvd player, ill tell ya


There are 'local' versions of many of the big name beers. The first thing my mate does is read the fine print on the bottle label to see where it was really made before he buys.


----------



## whipsy

The Spider said:


> There are 'local' versions of many of the big name beers. The first thing my mate does is read the fine print on the bottle label to see where it was really made before he buys.


I'm the same. The only time I've regretted doing that is getting the Kingfisher that was actually made in India, It tasted great but fuck it gave me BAD hangover, Im pretty sure it was made out of water from the Ganges, lol


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

whipsy said:


> Have u had the Asahi in Japan mate? Shits all over the version we get out here that is brewed in Thailand or where ever it is. I spent quite a bit of time in Japan and can say that Japanese beers are my favourite... Those guys know how to make a beer and a dvd player, ill tell ya


I havent had Asahi here for years but if Australia is getting the Thai brewed one then it's not worth drinking. Asahi from Japan is excellent. asahi in Thailand was shit and indistinguishable from the other locally brewed beers.


----------



## whipsy

TheSpaceDuke said:


> I havent had Asahi here for years but if Australia is getting the Thai brewed one then it's not worth drinking. Asahi from Japan is excellent. asahi in Thailand was shit and indistinguishable from the other locally brewed beers.


You are spot on the Asahi we get here is poles apart from the real one in Japan.... No similarity in taste what so ever.


----------



## DB Cooper

Just read Paul Hogan is touring here doing standup in December >>>










Perhaps old Hoges is struggling to make a buck these days?


----------



## whipsy

The Spider said:


> Just read Paul Hogan is touring here doing standup in December >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps old Hoges is struggling to make a buck these days?


The yanks musta finally bored of him :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Had a look at ESB a minute ago - not a single post there for the day - 10 hours and counting :lol:


----------



## Raff

The Spider said:


> Had a look at ESB a minute ago - not a single post there for the day - 10 hours and counting :lol:


just waiting for the tumbleweeds


----------



## DB Cooper

Raff said:


> just waiting for the tumbleweeds


They got to 12 hours without a single post. That's a lot of tumbleweeds :lol:


----------



## Sox

Man, it's quiet here today too.................................. :sad2


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Man,it's quiet here today too.................................. :sad2


You want to see quiet? Head over there :lol:

Even the grub seems to have given it up as a bad joke.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> You want to see quiet? Head over there :lol:
> 
> Even the grub seems to have given it up as a bad joke.


It's not quiet there, it's dead. :lol:

Maybe everyone is actually working today instead of playing on forums. :hey


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> It's not quiet there, it's dead. :lol:
> 
> Maybe everyone is actually working today instead of playing on forums. :hey


Most of what remains there are alts and bottom of the barrel posters nobody wanted to invite here.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> Most of what remains there are alts and bottom of the barrel posters nobody wanted to invite here.


Pretty much, though 'Rise Above' was still posting a few days ago, do you know if anyone got a hold of him?

I bumped into him a few times when he worked out my way, decent fella.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Pretty much, though 'Rise Above' was still posting a few days ago, do you know if anyone got a hold of him?
> 
> I bumped into him a few times when he worked out my way, decent fella.


I'm almost certain he was amongst those I asked. But I was banned very shortly after that, and a few people have since confirmed that they recieved my PMs and the next time they visited their mailbox someone had deleted them.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> I'm almost certain he was amongst those I asked. But I was banned very shortly after that, and a few people have since confirmed that they recieved my PMs and the next time they visited their mailbox someone had deleted them.


I just found his email address I saved from old PM's.

Let's see if it's still active and he replies...

It's a pity Teke hasn't jumped ship yet too, I've sent the cunt several PM's and texts. :huh


----------



## Raff

Want me to pm rise above??


----------



## Sox

Raff said:


> Want me to pm rise above??


If you don't mind risking getting banned. :lol:
It's almost as if our PM's were being monitored.

I've sent him an email anyway, but it's a few years old, so may not be active.


----------



## Francis75

Pretty sad that some gals are checking in on other forums purely to see if there is any posting activity going on. Does anyone else find this strange behaviour for an adult ?


----------



## DBerry

Francis75 said:


> Pretty sad that some gals are checking in on other forums purely to see if there is any posting activity going on. Does anyone else find this strange behaviour for an adult ?


Someone has to check that the corperates are happy, Francis. Answer me this, are you Jamie Myer?


----------



## Sox

Francis75 said:


> Pretty sad that some gals are checking in on other forums purely to see if there is any posting activity going on. Does anyone else find this strange behaviour for an adult ?


I do it, you don't find me strange do you?

What I do find strange though, is people asking how the corporates are getting looked after at fights...


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Someone has to check that the corperates are happy, Francis. Answer me this, are you Jamie Myer?


Hey mate, hows the hangover?
You've been pretty quiet today. :smile


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> It's not quiet there, it's dead. :lol:
> 
> Maybe everyone is actually working today instead of playing on forums. :hey


Fuck mate, I'm a father of two, a carpenter and a regular gym training boxer, an international arms supplier and major moonshiner, yet I still manage to get more than my quota in.


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> Hey mate, hows the hangover?
> You've been pretty quiet today. :smile


Wow, I was in another world, valium is the gift that keeps on giving. Needles to say, I didn't train today, and spent the whole day focused on a miner phone problem. Hangover wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it might be though, and I nipped it in the bud with an ale or two. 
Worst part of the wasted day, yesterday my missus knocked the brick fence and piller down, reversing into it with the car. I have the real estate agent and landlord coming friday morning for an inspection and should have re-layed the bricks today.


----------



## Sox

You're a funny cunt Dale. :lol: :cheers


----------



## Francis75

DBerry said:


> Someone has to check that the corperates are happy, Francis. Answer me this, *are you Jamie Myer?*


Do you think I am Dale ? What makes you think this ?


----------



## DBerry

I heard a rumer on BoxRec.


----------



## Francis75

DBerry said:


> I heard a rumer on BoxRec.


Really ? Well this is now very intriguing Dale. Please tell more of this story from Boxrec.


----------



## DBerry

That's all there to tell, Francis, some one mentioned you where Jamie, I asked for verification and got no reply. Are you?


----------



## Bendy

The Spider said:


> James Squire make some great beers :good


You ask for top 3 beers I give you two James Squires and get nothing some other lad mentions them and gets his cock sucked, fuck the Oz forum I'm sick of your racism.


----------



## Francis75

DBerry said:


> That's all there to tell, Francis, *some one* mentioned you where Jamie, I asked for verification and got no reply. Are you?


Someone or you Dale. Which one ?


----------



## DBerry

Bendigo Thompson said:


> You ask for top 3 beers I give you two James Squires and get nothing some other lad mentions them and gets his cock sucked, fuck the Oz forum I'm sick of your racism.


Do you want an Ausie man to suck you off mate? Ask Francicis 
PS I don't rate any James Squire in any of my Aussie top five.


----------



## DBerry

Francis75 said:


> Someone or you Dale. Which one ?


Did I say me (Dale) or "Some One"?


----------



## Francis75

DBerry said:


> Do you want an Ausie man to suck you off mate? Ask Francicis
> PS I don't rate any James Squire in any of my Aussie top five.


Pardon ?


----------



## DBerry

Well, you seem to love Arse&all


----------



## Bendy

DBerry said:


> Do you want an Ausie man to suck you off mate? Ask Francicis
> PS I don't rate any James Squire in any of my Aussie top five.


I wouldn't want him to but I think it is important to set a precedent.


----------



## Francis75

DBerry said:


> Did I say me (Dale) or "Some One"?


The person who asked the question on Boxrec, was their user name Dale Berry or D.Berry ?


----------



## DBerry

I use the same username wherever I go., although over there my username is all lower case latters.


----------



## Francis75

DBerry said:


> I use the same username wherever I go., although over there my username is all lower case latters.


Dale what was the user name of the person who asked the Jamie Myer question on Boxrec ?


----------



## DBerry

I don't recall, search it mate. let's leave the conversation 'till you're enjoying an ale with me.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bendigo Thompson said:


> You ask for top 3 beers I give you two James Squires and get nothing some other lad mentions them and gets his cock sucked, fuck the Oz forum I'm sick of your racism.


You off then?


----------



## DB Cooper

That crazy French ex tennis player Henri Leconte turns 50 today.










One very funny man.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry

:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Henri the Conte?


----------



## DBerry

There where some great and colourful characters in international tennis in the 70's through to the 90's


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> There where some great and colourful characters in international tennis in the 70's through to the 90's


There were, and none more colourful & flamboyant than Henri. He would have made a great circus clown, but I'm sure he wouldn't have made as much money as he did hitting tennis balls around.


----------



## DB Cooper

Has anyone here seen the movie 'The Paperboy' yet? 

Nicole Kidman plays a bit of a whore in it, and I was keen to see it, but it appears to have bypassed the cinemas here all together.

Anyone offer a review??


----------



## Bendy

The Spider said:


> You off then?


I'll hang around till Geale/Barker


----------



## Oska

The Spider said:


> Has anyone here seen the movie 'The Paperboy' yet?
> 
> Nicole Kidman plays a bit of a whore in it, and I was keen to see it, but it appears to have bypassed the cinemas here all together.
> 
> Anyone offer a review??


This is all I can give...


----------



## DB Cooper

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I'll hang around till Geale/Barker


Stick around man.


----------



## abe01

Going to sydney for the weekend, any good pubs near the airport?


----------



## Bendy

The Spider said:


> Stick around man.


It was only a jape good man. Up at the gold coast now and fuck me a few degrees helps a lot. Went up to Mt Tambourine some stunning views up there, bunch of houses built on stilts with incredible views and only 30mins from surfers.


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> It was only a jape good man. Up at the gold coast now and fuck me a few degrees helps a lot. Went up to Mt Tambourine some stunning views up there, bunch of houses built on stilts with incredible views and only 30mins from surfers.


..shoot me a text ya pommy poofta!


----------



## DBerry

Fuck, he aint gonna be so keen after your ladyboy exploits and you thinking he's a poofta, Joogs, he's probably worried that meeting you could well be a pain in the arse.


----------



## Bendy

DBerry said:


> Fuck, he aint gonna be so keen after your ladyboy exploits and you thinking he's a poofta, Joogs, he's probably worried that meeting you could well be a pain in the arse.


I ain't scared he's got to wait to get the stitches out before he can use his equipment again after his missus set her gnashers to it:-(

I'll text you now mate sorry I forgot about it I was packing at the time.


----------



## joogaray

..hahaha..fuck you kunts..
..saturday arvo..beach hotel..Byron..see ya there Bendigo..:good


----------



## DB Cooper

Oska said:


> This is all I can give...


Because I hadn't seen 'The Paperboy' on any of the cinema lists I thought I'd ring the local video store yesterday. Good timing. They'd just got it in. So I dropped by and got it out.

Apart from a simulated sex scene by Nicole Kidman and her copping a load on the top-loader it was a pretty piss poor flick.


----------



## Oska

The Spider said:


> Because I hadn't seen 'The Paperboy' on any of the cinema lists I thought I'd ring the local video store yesterday. Good timing. They'd just got it in. So I dropped by and got it out.
> 
> Apart from a simulated sex scene by Nicole Kidman and her copping a load on the top-loader it was a pretty piss poor flick.


Ok cool....So I wont bother watching it and just stick to the link I posted which should pretty much cover the bits I wanted to see..... :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper

Oska said:


> Ok cool....So I wont bother watching it and just stick to the link I posted which should pretty much cover the bits I wanted to see..... :cheers


Pretty much.


----------



## DB Cooper

A little eye candy for @Sox and @DBerry >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

Does breast size matter?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DBerry

:lol:


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..hahaha..fuck you kunts..
> ..saturday arvo..beach hotel..Byron..see ya there Bendigo..:good


Sounds like a plan brother I'll be the handsome lad in NSW origin shorts


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Sounds like a plan brother I'll be the handsome lad in NSW origin shorts


..not those NSW shorts that Gallen wears with the arse cheeks cut out???:blood


----------



## DBerry

You know that's what flicks your switch Joogs!


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> You know that's what flicks your switch Joogs!


..hahaha..fuck off Dale ya kunt!..


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..hahaha..fuck off Dale ya kunt!..


The rolling around laughing cunt didn't work mate, but I''m pissing myself.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> The rolling around laughing cunt didn't work mate, but I''m pissing myself.


..your a bad man..but I kinda like you..and no..i don't want to root you either before you fucken comment..:rolleyes
:yep


----------



## DBerry

:lol: You're a top lad, Joogs.


----------



## whipsy

DBerry said:


> :lol: You're a top lad, Joogs.


Get a room aye


----------



## DBerry




----------



## whipsy

DBerry said:


>


When ya can actually find it..


----------



## DBerry

:lol: It _is _cold down here this time of year, what do you do, rub your kneck untill your mouth spurts, dickhead?


----------



## DBerry

Why are there so many keyuuuunts on the Aussie forum at the minute yet no on is chatting?


----------



## DBerry

What did one tampon say to the other tampon?






Nothing, they where both stuck up cunts.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> A little eye candy for @Sox and @DBerry >>>


Superb!

All going well, we should be off on another ride in 2 weeks.


----------



## DBerry

Stop taking sneaky pics of me, you stalking cunts.


----------



## joogaray

..it was good to catch up with Bendigo Thompson down at Byron yesterday and last night..a quality young fella I reckon..for a pom anyway..:yep


----------



## DB Cooper

joogaray said:


> ..it was good to catch up with Bendigo Thompson down at Byron yesterday and last night..a quality young fella I reckon..for a pom anyway..:yep


Did you get him full of piss mate?


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> Did you get him full of piss mate?


..nah couldn't afford it..should've known better than to get on the piss with a pommy/uni student/backpacker..:lol:


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> Did you get him full of piss mate?


I recon he got him full of Jooger though.


----------



## DBerry

I'm about to attempt to ride 15 K's to my mate's house so I can switch bikes and go on a 5 k mountain bike hillclimb. This doesn't sound right, perhaps I should wait 'till my medication kicks in and I'm thinking a little more sainly.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> I'm about to attempt to ride 15 K's to my mate's house so I can switch bikes and go on a 5 k mountain bike hillclimb. This doesn't sound right, perhaps I should wait 'till my medication kicks in and I'm thinking a little more sainly.


..with or without the seat on ya bike?


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..with or without the seat on ya bike?


:lol: Fuck ya, I had a mouth full of food when I read that.


----------



## DBerry

Well, that ride was a bit ambitious, I got to Frankston and stopped at a cafe for a while, fucked off the mountain bike hill climb idea and rode only half way home before my missus came and picked me up due to a downpoor. I will follow my plan through in the morning though.

Apparently I drank too much last night and made a cunt of myself, I didn't see it that way, I saw it as regaling every one with my witty conversation, I did face a minor intervention at the cafe. I no longer drink, it's been a tough fourteen hours.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Well, that ride was a bit ambitious, I got to Frankston and stopped at a cafe for a while, fucked off the mountain bike hill climb idea and rode only half way home before my missus came and picked me up due to a downpoor. I will follow my plan through in the morning though.
> 
> Apparently I drank too much last night and made a cunt of myself, I didn't see it that way, I saw it as regaling every one with my witty conversation, I did face a minor intervention at the cafe. I no longer drink, it's been a tough fourteen hours.


..that bike ridin' takes some ticker I know that..I had a mate a few years ago that used to ride a few marathons and he used to get me out there on the odd occasion with him..and I was pretty fit at the time too..but I took me everything I had to sit right on his back wheel..and then i'd fuck up a gear change and it'd just about break my heart..
..I've got plenty of respect for the fitness level required to be a good cyclist..:good


----------



## DBerry

Fucking legs are sore, Joogs, but going to ride the 15 or so K's each way tomorrow plus the mountain bike hillclimb. The reason we didn't do the hillclimb today is, I suspect, the "intervention" :lol:


----------



## DBerry

I rode to the park and around a bit with my son before hand and the rain bucketed down on the way home, my missus rang me and offered to pick me up otherwise I would have managed. I couldn't keep up with those serious fuckers riding big distances.


----------



## joogaray

...


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Fucking legs are sore, Joogs, but going to ride the 15 or so K's each way tomorrow plus the mountain bike hillclimb. The reason we didn't do the hillclimb today is, I suspect, the "intervention" :lol:


I got a mate who's over in Canada at the moment doin' some hardcore mountain bikin'..the kunt has got about a 100 grand worth of bikes..I tried to download a video of him goin' kunt up over in Queenstown but I kept fuckin' it up..:huh


----------



## DBerry

That looks something like a longer version of some of the BMX tracks I used to race. I used to train with a guy in the early nineties, he took up mountain bike racing as a means to get fitter for kickboxing (he raced MX as a kid) and before you knew it he was a sponsered pro rider living in The states, only got back three years ago and opened a Giant bike shop.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> That looks something like a longer version of some of the BMX tracks I used to race. I used to train with a guy in the early nineties, he took up mountain bike racing as a means to get fitter for kickboxing (he raced MX as a kid) and before you knew it he was a sponsered pro rider living in The states, only got back three years ago and opened a Giant bike shop.


..yeah not really my thing..I've got about of a aversion for gravel rash..:ibutt
..I've got a half flash peddly..one of the hybrid mountain/racing bikes used exclusively for leisurely pervin' rides down the beach..:good


----------



## DBerry

That's sort of what I've got, a flat bar road bike plus a mountain bike the road bike is about three years old and the mountain bike is about 8 years old. They're both sort of mid level things, worth about $1200 when new.


----------



## DBerry

talking of gravel rash, I've still got some great scars from when I raced BMX, but I came of a motorbike in Thailand at 60 a day into my training camp, four weeks out from my last fight. I had bark off all down my right side, chipped my elbow as well. I must've looked real smooth sliding along Pattaya Klang at 60k's with a motorbike on top of me, the locals prbably thought look at this stupid cunt, he's doing it all wrong :lol:


----------



## Sox

This is my kind of riding lads.
These shots were taken about 5 rides ago, late last year I think.

http://tinyurl.com/nouesaf


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> This is my kind of riding lads.
> These shots were taken about 5 rides ago, late last year I think.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/nouesaf


There's definitely room for a sequel there. Will the dog sniff out the missing rider?


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> talking of gravel rash, I've still got some great scars from when I raced BMX, but I came of a motorbike in Thailand at 60 a day into my training camp, four weeks out from my last fight. I had bark off all down my right side, chipped my elbow as well. I must've looked real smooth sliding along Pattaya Klang at 60k's with a motorbike on top of me, the locals prbably thought look at this stupid cunt, he's doing it all wrong :lol:


I hear ya..ya take ya life in ya own hands riding motorbikes over there crikey..where did you train in Pattaya?..I was there a couple of months ago myself with Sherro and all that mob..


----------



## joogaray

..a photo of the boys after their 10k run towards the end of the Pattaya camp..for the record it was won handily by Braydon Smith..:good


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> talking of gravel rash, I've still got some great scars from when I raced BMX, but I came of a motorbike in Thailand at 60 a day into my training camp, four weeks out from my last fight. I had bark off all down my right side, chipped my elbow as well. I must've looked real smooth sliding along Pattaya Klang at 60k's with a motorbike on top of me, the locals prbably thought look at this stupid cunt, he's doing it all wrong :lol:


I did similar near enough to 20 years ago, riding along the old Pacific highway, zooming around a bend (around 80k's), got a bit of a head shake, hit a bump, came down low side and slid about 60m on all fours tumbling and rolling.
Landed about 2m from the armco fence with the bike about 2m behind me...

No major injuries, just bark missing and a nugget in the pants. :lol:


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> I hear ya..ya take ya life in ya own hands riding motorbikes over there crikey..where did you train in Pattaya?..I was there a couple of months ago myself with Sherro and all that mob..


I always train at the ISS gym on Sukhumvit Rd. when I'm there. My mate is one of the trainers there and probably the best pads man I've worked with. They've had some good fighters there, two WBA world chamoins http://www.fighttimes.com/magazine/magazine.asp?article=694 I stay at the hotel accross the road and have become friends with the Mayor of Chonburi. Are you in that pic, Joogs?


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> I did similar near enough to 20 years ago, riding along the old Pacific highway, zooming around a bend (around 80k's), got a bit of a head shake, hit a bump, came down low side and slid about 60m on all fours tumbling and rolling.
> Landed about 2m from the armco fence with the bike about 2m behind me...
> 
> No major injuries, just bark missing and a nugget in the pants. :lol:


Great times by the looks of things there, Soxy ol' boy. I fanged it to over take a car, eased the front brake on for the corner coming up but couldn't see the fine layer of sandy gravel on the road, front wheel washed out and then I got spat over the bars as I highsided it trying to correct it, the fucking bike landed on top of me and I slid along on my bare arm and knee. Thank fuck I was wearing suade vans at the time, so no foot damage. It did fuck up my training prep though.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> I always train at the ISS gym on Sukhumvit Rd. when I'm there. My mate is one of the trainers there and probably the best pads man I've worked with. They've had some good fighters there, two WBA world chamoins http://www.fighttimes.com/magazine/magazine.asp?article=694 I stay at the hotel accross the road and have become friends with the Mayor of Chonburi. Are you in that pic, Joogs?


..i'm having a brain freeze at the moment and can't remember the name of the gym we were at..used to be called R&B apparently..it's run by a French bloke who knocked out Paul Briggs in Briggs's last Muay Thai fight..
..and yeah mate..i'm in that photo somewhere..


----------



## joogaray

..apart from a few fines we managed to get through unscathed..:good


----------



## Bendy

The Spider said:


> Did you get him full of piss mate?


 we drank everything mate, only started feeling ok again at about 4 this arvo. Quality night with joogaray got a photo ill bang up when I get a chance. 
My highlight was joogs saying "aussie birds are sluts" and getting berated by this poor lass trying to watch the lions game with us drunken idiots yelling behind her. I barely remember a thing after we got through the second carton. 
Cheers for the drinks but. Joogaray is a gentleman of the highest calibre a credit to the rest of you meat pie eating cunts.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bendigo Thompson said:


> we drank everything mate, only started feeling ok again at about 4 this arvo. Quality night with joogaray got a photo ill bang up when I get a chance.
> My highlight was joogs saying "aussie birds are sluts" and getting berated by this poor lass trying to watch the lions game with us drunken idiots yelling behind her. I barely remember a thing after we got through the second carton.
> Cheers for the drinks but joogaray is a gentleman of the highest calibre a credit to the rest of you meat pie eating cunts.


:lol:


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> we drank everything mate, only started feeling ok again at about 4 this arvo. Quality night with joogaray got a photo ill bang up when I get a chance.
> My highlight was joogs saying "aussie birds are sluts" and getting berated by this poor lass trying to watch the lions game with us drunken idiots yelling behind her. I barely remember a thing after we got through the second carton.
> Cheers for the drinks but. Joogaray is a gentleman of the highest calibre a credit to the rest of you meat pie eating cunts.


..hey buddy..I'm still in the dog house..my girl doesn't believe my story that I stayed at Brunswick Heads and went out to tea with my boss..and crook as fuck all day yesterday too..fuck!
..had you go with that little fat arse sheila you were chatting up when I last saw ya?..haha


----------



## DB Cooper

joogaray said:


> ..hey buddy..I'm still in the dog house..my girl doesn't believe my story that I stayed at Brunswick Heads and went out to tea with my boss..and crook as fuck all day yesterday too..fuck!
> ..had you go with that little fat arse sheila you were chatting up when I last saw ya?..haha


So BT's drunk a mountain of piss and picked up as well? Not bad for a Pom :good


----------



## DB Cooper

Andy Murray....

That 77 year hoodoo hung tough for a long time.


----------



## DB Cooper

Received a phone call from a cute ex-girlfriend who called out-of-the-blue to see if I was still around.
We lost track of time, chatting about the wild times we used to have together.
Couldn't believe it when she asked if I'd be interested in meeting up and rekindling some of the "old magic".
Hey, why not I thought!
"I don't know if I could keep pace with you now", I said, "I'm a bit older and a bit greyer than when you last saw me. Plus I don't really have the energy I had back then."
She just laughed and said she was sure I would "rise to the challenge".
"Yeah." I said. "Just so long as you don't mind a waistline that's a few inches wider. Not to mention my lack of muscle tone, my teeth yellowing and jowls like a bloody Great Dane!"
She laughed and told me to stop being so silly, and teased saying tubby, grey haired men were a turn-on.
She giggled some more and said, "I've put on a few pounds myself!"
So I told her to fuck off.


----------



## Oska

The Spider said:


> Received a phone call from a cute ex-girlfriend who called out-of-the-blue to see if I was still around.
> We lost track of time, chatting about the wild times we used to have together.
> Couldn't believe it when she asked if I'd be interested in meeting up and rekindling some of the "old magic".
> Hey, why not I thought!
> "I don't know if I could keep pace with you now", I said, "I'm a bit older and a bit greyer than when you last saw me. Plus I don't really have the energy I had back then."
> She just laughed and said she was sure I would "rise to the challenge".
> "Yeah." I said. "Just so long as you don't mind a waistline that's a few inches wider. Not to mention my lack of muscle tone, my teeth yellowing and jowls like a bloody Great Dane!"
> She laughed and told me to stop being so silly, and teased saying tubby, grey haired men were a turn-on.
> She giggled some more and said, "I've put on a few pounds myself!"
> So I told her to fuck off.


:yep


----------



## Vino Veritas

The Spider said:


> Received a phone call from a cute ex-girlfriend who called out-of-the-blue to see if I was still around.
> We lost track of time, chatting about the wild times we used to have together.
> Couldn't believe it when she asked if I'd be interested in meeting up and rekindling some of the "old magic".
> Hey, why not I thought!
> "I don't know if I could keep pace with you now", I said, "I'm a bit older and a bit greyer than when you last saw me. Plus I don't really have the energy I had back then."
> She just laughed and said she was sure I would "rise to the challenge".
> "Yeah." I said. "Just so long as you don't mind a waistline that's a few inches wider. Not to mention my lack of muscle tone, my teeth yellowing and jowls like a bloody Great Dane!"
> She laughed and told me to stop being so silly, and teased saying tubby, grey haired men were a turn-on.
> She giggled some more and said, "I've put on a few pounds myself!"
> So I told her to fuck off.


:lol:


----------



## DBerry

Joogs and Bendigo, typical Saturday night then? Spider, no love for the big loves :rofl


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Joogs and Bendigo, typical Saturday night then? Spider, no love for the big loves :rofl


Size matters mate.


----------



## DBerry

Why are Aussie Sheilas so bad at maths?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Why are Aussie Sheilas so bad at maths?


OK hit me...


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Why are Aussie Sheilas so bad at maths?


I trust you are going to come and explain why @DBerry


----------



## Crusher

The Spider said:


> Received a phone call from a cute ex-girlfriend who called out-of-the-blue to see if I was still around.
> We lost track of time, chatting about the wild times we used to have together.
> Couldn't believe it when she asked if I'd be interested in meeting up and rekindling some of the "old magic".
> Hey, why not I thought!
> "I don't know if I could keep pace with you now", I said, "I'm a bit older and a bit greyer than when you last saw me. Plus I don't really have the energy I had back then."
> She just laughed and said she was sure I would "rise to the challenge".
> "Yeah." I said. "Just so long as you don't mind a waistline that's a few inches wider. Not to mention my lack of muscle tone, my teeth yellowing and jowls like a bloody Great Dane!"
> She laughed and told me to stop being so silly, and teased saying tubby, grey haired men were a turn-on.
> She giggled some more and said, "I've put on a few pounds myself!"
> So I told her to fuck off.


:smile


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> I trust you are going to come and explain why @DBerry


Bacause they're always being told 8cm is 7"


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..hey buddy..I'm still in the dog house..my girl doesn't believe my story that I stayed at Brunswick Heads and went out to tea with my boss..and crook as fuck all day yesterday too..fuck!
> ..had you go with that little fat arse sheila you were chatting up when I last saw ya?..haha


Haha as long as she doesn't learn about your trips to thailand I think you'll win her round. I don't really remember but the lads said you were steaming. I literally have no idea what your talking about mate I can't even remember going back to that bar I was maggot. Just as well I didn't bring her back between whisky dick and being in the upper bunk it wouldve been awkward. It was a good night but


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Haha as long as she doesn't learn about your trips to thailand I think you'll win her round. I don't really remember but the lads said you were steaming. I literally have no idea what your talking about mate I can't even remember going back to that bar I was maggot. Just as well I didn't bring her back between whisky dick and being in the upper bunk it wouldve been awkward. It was a good night but


..mate..she's sweet again..still cookin' me all this awesome tucker..then she smiles and tells me in her best Thai accent..''you like?.I put in poison..you die soon''..crikey..i never know if she's fairdinkum or takin' the piss..:scaredas:


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Joogs and Bendigo, typical Saturday night then? Spider, no love for the big loves :rofl


:huh..that ones went over the top..:blood


----------



## DB Cooper

joogaray said:


> :huh..that ones went over the top..:blood


I thought he was referring to big women mate. Something I've got little time for to be honest. Fat usually means lazy, whether it's a bloke or a girl.


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> I thought he was referring to big women mate. Something I've got little time for to be honest. Fat usually means lazy, whether it's a bloke or a girl.


..ah gottcha..sorry big day..abit doughy and slow on the up takeops..but nah..I've fucked a couple of fat sheilas for sure but seriously..these days I think i'd prefer a pull instead..I like 'em lean mate..and no fat arses either..
..I've gone exotic anyway..white women my age mostly scare the shit outta me..fuck that..:ibutt


----------



## DBerry

I was referring to fat Sheilas, never gone to bed with one but woken up next to a few.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> I was referring to fat Sheilas, never gone to bed with one but woken up next to a few.


..chew ya arm off in the morning':lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I was referring to fat Sheilas, never gone to bed with one but woken up next to a few.


The combination of booze and subdued light can be the cause of great disappointment the next morning. I remember.....no fuck it I aint going there :bart


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> The combination of booze and subdued light can be the cause of great disappointment the next morning. I remember.....no fuck it I aint going there :bart


..more like..fuck it..I'm here now..haha


----------



## DBerry

:rofl a little from column a, a little from column b.


----------



## DB Cooper

John Wayne Parr had another win. This time against Marco Pique >>>


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Treated myself to a $5 steak in Manly for lunch today.
No I'm only bullshitting it cost me 12bucks.
These $5 steaks don't exist in Sydney.


----------



## DB Cooper

Innocent Bystander said:


> Treated myself to a $5 steak in Manly for lunch today.
> No I'm only bullshitting it cost me 12bucks.
> These $5 steaks don't exist in Sydney.


Should have ordered off the Children's Menu :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

I'm looking forward to 1st Ashes Test starting tonight. Warm the set and cool the tinnies boys!


----------



## DBerry

Keep an eye out for me in the new Cricket Australia ad campaign posters, and if you squint hard enough you can see me in the Spec Savers ads. Fuck'n model I am.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Keep an eye out for me in the new Cricket Australia ad campaign posters, and if you squint hard enough you can see me in the Spec Savers ads. *Fuck'n model I am*.


Model prisoner?


----------



## DBerry

:lol:


----------



## Lilo

Tempted to make a troll post referring to the British Lions' demolition of Australian and the upcoming 5-0 whitewash executed by England you poor souls.

I'll rise above it though.

Serious question who are Australia's leading sports-persons/teams? 

Shit at tennis, rugby, cricket...


----------



## DB Cooper

Lilo said:


> Tempted to make a troll post...


...and the temptation obviously proved too great for you :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Innocent Bystander said:


> Treated myself to a $5 steak in Manly for lunch today.
> No I'm only bullshitting it cost me 12bucks.
> These $5 steaks don't exist in Sydney.


What about the Piermont Bridge? They used to have a really cheap lunchtime couterie steak.


----------



## DB Cooper

The Aussies have gone with Ashton Agar in the 12 in preference to Nathan Lyon. BIG surprise!


----------



## DBerry

Breweries?


----------



## DB Cooper

England 4 for 152 in the Test - interesting tussle.


----------



## nufc_jay

You lot are getting spanked


----------



## DB Cooper

nufc_jay said:


> You lot are getting spanked


First day ascendancy to England. But your ejaculation seems a little premature.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Breweries?












Well played.


----------



## DB Cooper

nufc_jay said:


> You lot are getting spanked


What a difference a day makes :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay

:conf


----------



## DB Cooper

Australia's latest sporting hero Ashton Agar. 69 not out at lunch having come in at number 11, and already added over 100 with Phil Hughes for the last wicket :cheers


----------



## Bendy

Hard to post much being on my phone but thought I'd check in about my east coast tour. Got to Noosa today its a fucking beautiful spot so far, off to fraser island tomorrow. Brisbane was a horrid experience but that was mainly due to my hostel. Spent less than 20hours there. Heading off to airlie and then cairns/cape trib.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Hard to post much being on my phone but thought I'd check in about my east coast tour. Got to Noosa today its a fucking beautiful spot so far, off to fraser island tomorrow. Brisbane was a horrid experience but that was mainly due to my hostel. Spent less than 20hours there. Heading off to airlie and then cairns/cape trib.


Who you barracking for in the Test match mate??


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> Who you barracking for in the Test match mate??


..Liiiiiiiioooonnnnnsss!!!!

:yep


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Hard to post much being on my phone but thought I'd check in about my east coast tour. Got to Noosa today its a fucking beautiful spot so far, off to fraser island tomorrow. Brisbane was a horrid experience but that was mainly due to my hostel. Spent less than 20hours there. Heading off to airlie and then cairns/cape trib.


..just remember to tarp up Matty..don't want to see ya prick fall off up there..:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Well played Ashton Agar - 98 on debut batting at number 11 - ripping stuff from the kid :cheers

Let's hope Agar gets a few wickets. Jason Gillespie made a double hundred and got dropped next game because he didn't take wickets :lol:


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> Australia's latest sporting hero Ashton Agar. 69 not out at lunch having come in at number 11, and already added over 100 with Phil Hughes for the last wicket :cheers


..is this kid not the name on everyones lips this morning..


----------



## DB Cooper

joogaray said:


> ..is this kid not the name on everyones lips this morning..


I think I heard them say on the radio Kevin Rudd has declared it Agar day :huh

Amongst the most enjoyable Test cricket I've ever watched last night.


----------



## DB Cooper

Ricky Ponting just played his last first class innings and went out in style with 169 not out. Pity his last first class game was in England and not here.

Well played Ricky Ponting. Great career :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper

The Aussie Forum recorded its 5,000th post yesterday too.


----------



## DBerry

Thanks, in part, to you no longer spending all your time on the gay bondage forums.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Thanks, in part, to you no longer spending all your time on the gay bondage forums.


Wresting is a man's sport, even nude :nono


----------



## DBerry

:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Growler beer got a mention here a while back.

In a pub restaurant last night and what did they have on tap? Growler.

Never had it before. Scored it a 9. 

Will be looking for some Growler take-aways today.


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..Liiiiiiiioooonnnnnsss!!!!
> 
> :yep


Hahaha the whole of sunday at random intervals me and the lads wuld throw our heads back and let out a lacklsture chant.


----------



## Bendy

The Spider said:


> Who you barracking for in the Test match mate??


 not a big cricket watcher, in these things I just see how it goes my heart will make it clear where it lies


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Hahaha the whole of sunday at random intervals me and the lads wuld throw our heads back and let out a lacklsture chant.


..:lol:..yeah I had it stuck in my head for a few days too:yep
..aye..they were a bunch of good blokes those Canadian fellas aye..
..how's the trip goin'?..where are ya?..I'll give you a call later on anyway mate..:good


----------



## DBerry

Fuck you get up early, Jooger, t'was a time I would be up that late.


----------



## DB Cooper

With Haddin & Agar at the wicket and only bowlers to come, the Aussies need a bloody miracle to win the Test match now. Still, it aint over til it's over.


----------



## DBerry

Fuck the cricket, it's just a game. Never a sport.


----------



## DBerry

Whoops, I forgot I'm a face of the new cricket Australia campain. ops


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Fuck the cricket, it's just a game. Never a sport.


..don't get young Bendigo goin' on that mate..he spent half the night tryin' to explain to his Canadian mates how boxing was a sport and everything else was just a game..or some fucken shit..I can't remember..was too pissed..:huh
:lol:


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Whoops, I forgot I'm a face of the new cricket Australia campain. ops


..just because you look like you've been hit in the face with a few short balls doesn't make you the face of cricket mate..:yep
:lol:


----------



## joogaray

..just got home from watchin' the Lone Ranger..was cheesey as fuck but pissed me self laughin' for most of it..certainly worth a look..:horse


----------



## DBerry

I hope that no one ever invites that loon, Messerstick, or Kronkpride as he also calls himself, although that nutbag is somewhat entertaining in the conviction of his beliefs. Another grub to be on the look out for is Anton Sevsek, AKA AntonS, AKA DaVoice or as I dubbed him, DaGoose. Here is his latest handy work throwing his imagined weight around with one of our own, a great guy and regular poster, Oska. Oska's crime? being a fan of Sam Soliman.
http://boxrec.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=168595
At the end of this thread I've quoted Anton's nazi like drubbing of poor ol' Oska.


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..just because you look like you've been hit in the face with a few short balls doesn't make you the face of cricket mate..:yep
> :lol:


It ws the middle stump rammed down me throught that I couldn't cop mate!


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> It ws the middle stump rammed down me throught that I couldn't cop mate!


:blood..ummm..I'm lost for words mate..:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I hope that no one ever invites that loon, Messerstick, or Kronkpride as he also calls himself, although that nutbag is somewhat entertaining in the conviction of his beliefs. Another grub to be on the look out for is Anton Sevsek, AKA AntonS, AKA DaVoice or as I dubbed him, DaGoose. Here is his latest handy work throwing his imagined weight around with one of our own, a great guy and regular poster, Oska. Oska's crime? being a fan of Sam Soliman.
> http://boxrec.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=168595
> At the end of this thread I've quoted Anton's nazi like drubbing of poor ol' Oska.


One of the bonuses of moving over here is we've been able to leave a lot of garbage behind. What remains in the Aussie forum at ESB is largely a mixture of alts and people we didn't want.


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> One of the bonuses of moving over here is we've been able to leave a lot of garbage behind. What remains in the Aussie forum at ESB is largely a mixture of alts and people we didn't want.


..they'll still turn up..no doubt..like flys to shit..


----------



## DB Cooper

joogaray said:


> ..they'll still turn up..no doubt..like flys to shit..


No, I think it has filtered out a lot of the alts in particular. Because over here they can tell straight up who the alts are, whereas at ESB they more or less had to guess.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> I hope that no one ever invites that loon, Messerstick, or Kronkpride as he also calls himself, although that nutbag is somewhat entertaining in the conviction of his beliefs. Another grub to be on the look out for is Anton Sevsek, AKA AntonS, AKA DaVoice or as I dubbed him, DaGoose. Here is his latest handy work throwing his imagined weight around with one of our own, a great guy and regular poster, Oska. Oska's crime? being a fan of Sam Soliman.
> http://boxrec.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=168595
> At the end of this thread I've quoted Anton's nazi like drubbing of poor ol' Oska.


..davoice was ok despite his gay tendencies and his infatuation with trying to discredit Brad..
..worth putting up with but as his knowledge on aussie fighers stat's was 2nd to none..


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> No, I think it has filtered out a lot of the alts in particular. Because over here they can tell straight up who the alts are, whereas at ESB they more or less had to guess.


..yes..good point..the bullshit with kunts and thier alts needed knockin on the head..


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> No, I think it has filtered out a lot of the alts in particular. Because over here they can tell straight up who the alts are, whereas at ESB they more or less had to guess.


ESB admin/mods would have known to, but they didn't give a fuck.
It's not hard to find alts, as they'll have the same IP if registered from the same ISP's account.

The major difference between here and ESB is that the owner wants a sensibly run forum, with an intelligent amount of moderation.

Jay has struck a good balance here.


----------



## Sox

joogaray said:


> ..yes..good point..the bullshit with kunts and thier alts needed knockin on the head..


Having an alt in itself isn't the problem IMO, acting like a fuckwit is. :lol:


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..davoice was ok despite his gay tendencies and his infatuation with trying to discredit Brad..
> ..worth putting up with but as his knowledge on aussie fighers stat's was 2nd to none..


I thought he was a fuckwit, always trying to discredit others and he even tried to say I was involved in a building estate theft racket, which, considering my trade, could be very damaging. I will fucking terrorise that old queer when I'm up on the Gold Coast next.


----------



## DBerry

I act like a fuckwit every time I have a few drinks on the forums, do I get an Alt or do I give up the grog :huh


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> I act like a fuckwit every time I have a few drinks on the forums, do I get an Alt or do I give up the grog :huh


Don't have to give it up, just go easier on it.

Making a mess of yourself isn't good for your health anyhow.


----------



## DBerry

I was supposed to go to another casting today, for a TAC ad. It was a part perfect for me, until I had to fill out the forms "have you lost more than five demerit points on your licence in the last five years?" I've had my licence suspended three times in the last five years atsch


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> I was supposed to go to another casting today, for a TAC ad. It was a part perfect for me, until I had to fill out the forms "have you lost more than five demerit points on your licence in the last five years?" I've had my licence suspended three times in the last five years atsch


:lol:
Yep, time to tone it down a little Dale.


----------



## DBerry

:lol: Ya think?!


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> ESB admin/mods would have known to, but they didn't give a fuck.
> It's not hard to find alts, as they'll have the same IP if registered from the same ISP's account.
> 
> The major difference between here and ESB is that the owner wants a sensibly run forum, with an intelligent amount of moderation.
> 
> Jay has struck a good balance here.


Spot on @Sox

ESB just didn't give a fuck that their Aussie forum was just a cesspit of insults and personal agendas, and that nearly every thread turned to shit. A lot of the worst shit posted there was by people using alts knowing it was very unlikely to effect their main account.

The difference here, as you said, is they know who the alts are, and if you fuck up using an alt it WILL impact on your main account.


----------



## DBerry

Fuck up cunt, before I come over there, rip your head off, plant it in the ground and grow myself a dickhead tree. Oh wait, this isn't ESB ops


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Fuck up cunt, before I come over there, rip your head off, plant it in the ground and grow myself a dickhead tree. Oh wait, this isn't ESB ops


Maybe we need a trash talk thread over here?

What ya reckon cunt hooks?


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Maybe we need a trash talk thread over here?
> 
> What ya reckon cunt hooks?


Probably the last thing we need. It would be a sure-fire way of encouraging the very shit we are trying to get away from.


----------



## Sox

Nah, I think it would go down well here, the trash talk thread was cool.

I wonder what happened to Cedric, or was it Cecil?


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> Maybe we need a trash talk thread over here?
> 
> What ya reckon cunt hooks?


Cunt hooks :rofl


----------



## DBerry

I've just had a little-bo-peep at ESB Aussie forum, let me get this straight, there is, besides a couple of trainers/promoters occasionally posting up and comings, midget von roidrage and Buster007 talking to themselves with stffler's mum and Jamie Myer dropping in to torment them :lol:

Fuck I have too much time on my hands and am easily ammused.


----------



## stiflers mum

DBerry said:


> I act like a fuckwit every time I have a few drinks on the forums, do I get an Alt or do I give up the grog :huh


 Just don't drink and post mate. They have these things for drink drivers where they have to blow into a breatherlyser machine before they start their cars and if the reading is too high the car won't start. See if you can get something similar for your computer.:yep


----------



## DB Cooper

stiflers mum said:


> Just don't drink and post mate. They have these things for drink drivers where they have to blow into a breatherlyser machine before they start their cars and if the reading is too high the car won't start. See if you can get something similar for your computer.:yep


Brilliant! There's a few posters both here and at ESB that should be using those things :lol:


----------



## Oska

Sox said:


> Maybe we need a trash talk thread over here?
> 
> What ya reckon cunt hooks?


Lick my cunt cum guzzler


----------



## DBerry

stiflers mum said:


> Just don't drink and post mate. They have these things for drink drivers where they have to blow into a breatherlyser machine before they start their cars and if the reading is too high the car won't start. See if you can get something similar for your computer.:yep


Alcolocks for computers, brilliant :lol:


----------



## Sox

Oska said:


> Lick my cunt cum guzzler


You talking to me, turd burglar?


----------



## DBerry

My missus just sent me a text asking what I want for dinner, my exact reply was "I want a trio of fine females, sort of like a sex club sandwich", doesn't look like I'm getting dinner tonight, and I'll be romancing the hand.


----------



## DBerry

She just replied "Omfg". Looks like I fucking don't get what I'd like for dinner again FFS.


----------



## joogaray




----------



## Oska

Sox said:


> You talking to me, turd burglar?


haha....yeah mate

All in jest one sock


----------



## DBerry

Fucking **** reply, Oska, you cocklovig, anal tunnel.


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> Fucking **** reply, Oska, you cocklovig, anal tunnel.


You can lick my flaps as well man boobs


----------



## Sox

Oska said:


> haha....yeah mate
> 
> All in jest one sock


What kind of a limp wristed reply was that? :gayfight2


----------



## DBerry

Oska said:


> You can lick my flaps as well man boobs


you fucking pox ridden cum dump. What are you doing letting us normal Aussies down with that slack arsed reply to that fucking cum slut, Sox? Obviously you two keep the nation's trucking industry going with your toilet shenegans, for this I thank you, it doesn't excuse the fact you two and @Whippsey all make the cast of Priscilla, Queen Of The Desert embarrassed.


----------



## Oska

Sox said:


> What kind of a limp wristed reply was that? :gayfight2


Sorry...im used to Dale getting all temperamental and all :shitstir

So on that note..


----------



## Sox

Oska said:


> Sorry...im used to Dale getting all temperamental and all :shitstir
> 
> So on that note..


Much better, slut guts. :lol:


----------



## joogaray




----------



## DBerry

You can all suck my cock, hell knows that it would take the lot of you cunts to get it wet.


----------



## DB Cooper

Former Australian cricket coach Mickey Arthur could have taken his sacking on the chin, but has instead decided to play the race card >>>










http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/cr...Arthur-racial-discrimination-allegations.html

Mickey, you were appointed with us knowing full well where you came form, and you didn't get sacked because you are South African. You got sacked because you weren't doing a good enough job. Take it like a man and move on.


----------



## stiflers mum

Sox

Sox fucked a fox

Sox fucked a fox and caught a pox

Sox fucked a fox and caught a pox and blew an ox

Sox fucked a fox and caught a pox and blew an ox with whatarock

Sox


----------



## Tuff Gong

The Spider said:


> Former Australian cricket coach Mickey Arthur could have taken his sacking on the chin, but has instead decided to play the race card >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/cr...Arthur-racial-discrimination-allegations.html
> 
> Mickey, you were appointed with us knowing full well where you came form, and you didn't get sacked because you are South African. You got sacked because you weren't doing a good enough job. Take it like a man and move on.


The stuff he said about Shane Watson dobbing David Warner in for the punch up in England and Clarke saying Watson was a cancer on the team is interesting though...


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> The stuff he said about Shane Watson dobbing David Warner in for the punch up in England and Clarke saying Watson was a cancer on the team is interesting though...


It is, and I don't doubt there's an element of truth to it. But in any team-sport even the most successful teams have some divisions in their ranks, and some guys prefer the company of particular team mates and not others. The bottom line though will be how Australia perform in this series less Arthur, and so far sacking him doesn't appear to have been a mistake. As for Arthur playing the race card :-(


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..:lol:..yeah I had it stuck in my head for a few days too:yep
> ..aye..they were a bunch of good blokes those Canadian fellas aye..
> ..how's the trip goin'?..where are ya?..I'll give you a call later on anyway mate..:good


Its good mate just got to Cairns this morning at 6am, even though its a bit rainy still the weather is much better was cooking out in the sun earlier. Going to have today and tomorrow off to chill and get fucked for Origin then doing the dive course for 5 days on Friday, up to cape trib after then back to Sydney.

Met up with the Candians again in Noosa we got fucked on this upstairs balcony thing and this girl came out and told us to shut up at 9:30pm because we were being too obnoxious. Got steaming while playing cribbage, had an arguement about sports and tv shows (the next day we worked out we were arguing over something we agreed on). Went to a pub played on the pokies until we got cut off because one of the lads got smashed and dropped his beer, ended up rowing with the woman until she threatened to call the cops. Got back to the hostel and made so much noise that this french lad came out and threatened to stab us then we smoked a joint on the balcony and I went to bed in a room full of chilean chicks who hated me.


----------



## Bendy

Also I've worked out where yous have moved the aboriginal fellas. Seen more black lads in the last 12hours in Cairns than I have in the last 13months in Oz


----------



## DB Cooper

At ESB one poster appears to be making an absolute last ditch effort to revive the Aussie forum. His long string of new threads have barely received a response though. 

RIP ESB Aussie Forum.


----------



## Bendy

Uploaded with ImageShack.us @joogaray


----------



## DB Cooper

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us @joogaray


You and Jooga mate?

And what are you drinking there?


----------



## Bendy

The delicious German beer 'Breda' at $32 for a case you cannot complain. Yeah I'm the young buck on the right.

Also Joogs do you remember me getting my bollocks out? According to the Canadians I was doing this alot


----------



## stiflers mum

The Spider said:


> At ESB one poster appears to be making an absolute last ditch effort to revive the Aussie forum. His long string of new threads have barely received a response though.
> 
> RIP ESB Aussie Forum.


 Buster :lol: I have been dropping in and rattling his cage every now and then trolling him. Surprised I haven't been banned yet. I feel a bit bad ESB was a great forum until TC turned up and now the rule changes no links etc. Sad.
9 NEW THREADS YESTERDAY.:rofl


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> The delicious German beer 'Breda' at $32 for a case you cannot complain. Yeah I'm the young buck on the right.
> 
> Also Joogs do you remember me getting my bollocks out? According to the Canadians I was doing this alot


..and yeah mate..well you never whinge about any aussie piss ever again after drinkin' that shit..that's what made me so fucken crook I reckon..
..and yeah mate..got a few good photo's of your bullocks..:good


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Also I've worked out where yous have moved the aboriginal fellas. Seen more black lads in the last 12hours in Cairns than I have in the last 13months in Oz


..what 'till you get up to Mossman mate..my town..haha..remember to pull into the Gorge on the way through..pull into Wonga beach on the way through to mate..17 kms past Mossman..I've got a block of land nearly beachfront up there I want to build on..best place in the world mate :good


----------



## Sox

joogaray said:


> ..and yeah mate..well you never whinge about any aussie piss ever again after drinkin' that shit..that's what made me so fucken crook I reckon..
> ..and yeah mate..got a few good photo's of your bullocks..:good


:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Just eating my tea and wished I hadn't bloody looked at this thread.


----------



## abe01

:lol: I just want to know how the picture came to be taken!!


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> Just eating my tea and wished I hadn't bloody looked at this thread.





abe01 said:


> :lol: I just want to know how the picture came to be taken!!


:lol::lol:


----------



## DBerry

DBerry said:


> :lol::lol:





DBerry said:


> you fucking pox ridden cum dump. What are you doing letting us normal Aussies down with that slack arsed reply to that fucking cum slut, Sox? Obviously you two keep the nation's trucking industry going with your toilet shenegans, for this I thank you, it doesn't excuse the fact you two and @Whippsey all make the cast of Priscilla, Queen Of The Desert embarrassed.


Sorry @Whipsey , you cock loving, canyon arsed steam room queen, it appears I spelt your moniker wrong mate. Back to being Neil and Bob (I know that's not your name but your profession).


----------



## DB Cooper

joogaray said:


> ..and yeah mate..well you never whinge about any aussie piss ever again after drinkin' that shit..that's what made me so fucken crook I reckon..
> ..and yeah mate..got a few good photo's of your bullocks..:good


Don't know how I got through my dinner after seeing that. Just grateful we weren't having meatballs :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Hahaha, or sausage and chat potatoes!


----------



## DB Cooper

stiflers mum said:


> Buster :lol: I have been dropping in and rattling his cage every now and then trolling him. Surprised I haven't been banned yet. I feel a bit bad ESB was a great forum until TC turned up and now the rule changes no links etc. Sad.
> 9 NEW THREADS YESTERDAY.:rofl


Things go so quiet in the ESB Aussie forum IB started there in an attempt to breathe some life into it. But as soon as found out what TC had done over here he stopped posting in the Aussie forum, and who could blame him from wanting to distance himself.

It's a cruel irony that the guy who they allowed to fuck the Aussie Forum up, and make it so easy to get people to come over here in preference, is virtually all they've got left :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

stiflers mum said:


> Buster :lol: I have been dropping in and rattling his cage every now and then trolling him. Surprised I haven't been banned yet. I feel a bit bad ESB was a great forum until TC turned up and now the rule changes no links etc. Sad.
> 9 NEW THREADS YESTERDAY.:rofl


Things got so quiet in the ESB Aussie forum IB started posting there in an attempt to breathe some life into it. But as soon as he found out what TC had done over here he stopped posting in the Aussie forum, and who could blame him from wanting to distance himself.

It's a cruel irony that the guy who they allowed to fuck the Aussie Forum up, and make it so easy to get people to come over here in preference, is virtually all they've got left :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

:rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong

How pathetic, the grub's lurking here and swallowing everything he reads hook, line and sinker...or should that be game, match, point!

Hey grub, how ya doon? What's it like having to lurk and not be able to post because you've been permabanned?

You've got a cheek accusing anyone else of having alts or trolling after all the strokes you've pulled, you pathetic little cunt :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

In a couple of startling coincidences >>>


The grub quotes something straight off this forum from yesterday afternoon. 

and 

IB, who hadn't posted on the Aussie forum for probably over a week returns immediately after my post directly above from last night.


:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Yeah, I noticed that. Seems a few ESBers are lurking here :yep

What's funny about the grub is that he either a) actually believes everything he reads/hears or b) knows what he reads/hears is bullshit but is hateful enough to repeat it in the hope of spreading malicious rumours.

I think it's a bit of both - he's a dumb, hatemongering little grub.


----------



## DBerry

Bald little grease ball that he is. Too stupid, too short, too shit and too bald, he must've married a right munter! (too much?)


----------



## DBerry

Well at least I didn't post a pic of my scrote.


----------



## Tuff Gong

I think I know what alt he's lurking under here :yep


----------



## DBerry

Do tell


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> :rofl


 God how stupid is this clown. He cannot detect jokes from serious posts. He probably doesn't realise pecks is my brother and is shit stirring me. As if anybody seriously thinks that you or Eaglewood at the time I made the joke was was Anthony Mundine.:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

DBerry said:


> Do tell


 I think it's Donkeyking because when Tarver beat Green Donkeyking made all these photoshopped pictures of Green on queer street against Tarver which I admit was funny. And Donkeyking misspelt a easy word like psycho physco the same as Ty.


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> God how stupid is this clown. He cannot detect jokes from serious posts. He probably doesn't realise pecks is my brother and is shit stirring me. As if anybody seriously thinks that you or Eaglewood at the time I made the joke was was Anthony Mundine.:lol:


:lol: he's a special kid that one :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> I think it's Donkeyking because when Tarver beat Green Donkeyking made all these photoshopped pictures of Green on queer street against Tarver which I admit was funny. And Donkeyking misspelt a easy word like psycho physco the same as Ty.


Thanks mate, steal my thunder why don't you!


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> Thanks mate, steal my thunder why don't you!


 Sorry.


----------



## DBerry

stiflers mum said:


> I think it's Donkeyking because when Tarver beat Green Donkeyking made all these photoshopped pictures of Green on queer street against Tarver which I admit was funny. And Donkeyking misspelt a easy word like psycho physco the same as Ty.


I think it may be you, before the word easy, you used a intsead of an............

Will the real Stifflers Mum please stand up?

Jokes aside, didn't Donkyking also post at eastside?


----------



## Sox

I think Teke is responsible.


----------



## DBerry

Oska, you **** feltching king of the reach arounds, are you going to post at all today? or are you just going to lurk there? wait a minute, has any one seen Oska and the Albury cock cleaner in the same room together :think


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> I think Teke is responsible.


For 9/11!


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> For 9/11!


For everything, 9/11, Franky, Brua, TC, and that gay librarian Whippet. :smile


----------



## DBerry

Fuck Teke, and the horse he rode in on.


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


>


:rofl I only just watched that.


----------



## stiflers mum

DBerry said:


> I think it may be you, before the word easy, you used a intsead of an............
> 
> Will the real Stifflers Mum please stand up?
> 
> Jokes aside, didn't Donkyking also post at eastside?


 Yeah he did a funny photoshop thread of Green on queer street after the Tarver fight and Ty was cheerleading him and posted them on Greens facebook page. I just think that 2 posters who hate Green love Mundine and make the same easy spelling mistakes is suss. But Im no COULDHAVEBEEN.


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> Yeah he did a funny photoshop thread of Green on queer street after the Tarver fight and Ty was cheerleading him and posted them on Greens facebook page. I just think that 2 posters who hate Green love Mundine and make the same easy spelling mistakes is suss. But Im no COULDHAVEBEEN.


Couldhavebeen was also Teke.

That cunt was a strange dude, he was normal and full of info at first, starting new threads with boxing articles and history on a regular basis.
Then he went completely nuts on Ashley! :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Sox said:


> Couldhavebeen was also Teke.
> 
> That cunt was a strange dude, he was normal and full of info at first, starting new threads with boxing articles and history on a regular basis.
> Then he went completely nuts on Ashley! :lol:


 And 20a87. He used to PM me with his theorys that Whopperdong was Ashley and this one was Ashley and looks like Mr 4 times is back. Then he sent another one looks like our French photographer friend is back as Dan.d. I had never heard or seen a dan.d post so I checked the members list and dan.d had only made 3 posts.
He must have seen him browsing the Aussie forum. I just used to tell him they were all teke.


----------



## DBerry

Whoa, dodged a bullet there. I could have wasted my day, doing stupid shit like training, going to see people I need to see to sort out work contracts, riding my bike out in the sun, catching up on painting on the job I have to finnish tomorrow, thank fuck I let all that slide and stayed in bed 'till late. I just found a hot chick cosplay thread on page two in the lounge and got to rub out my third one for today :happy


----------



## DBerry

DBerry said:


> Oska, you **** feltching king of the reach arounds, are you going to post at all today? or are you just going to lurk there? wait a minute, has any one seen Oska and the Albury cock cleaner in the same room together :think


 @Oska


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> And 20a87.


He deserved it though. :lol:


> He used to PM me with his theorys that Whopperdong was Ashley and this one was Ashley and looks like Mr 4 times is back.


Same here! Fucken idiot. :rofl


> Then he sent another one looks like our French photographer friend is back as Dan.d. I had never heard or seen a dan.d post so I checked the members list and dan.d had only made 3 posts.
> He must have seen him browsing the Aussie forum. I just used to tell him they were all teke.


He had it in for everyone towards the end, I think the www got the better of him and swallowed him up.


----------



## DB Cooper

One of the biggest positives about moving here is the riff raff we've been able to leave behind. You only have to take a look at the ESB Aussie forum today to see what a state it's in. The small number and in some cases non-existent responses to each thread read like a Zimbarbwean batting collapse :lol:

Ty can obviously browse here, as proved by him quoting from here at ESB. But as soon as he posts his usual shite he'll be out quicker than he arrived :yep


----------



## stiflers mum

SOO streaker.








[

Alex Leapai.










Could it be Watti Holmwood and Alex Leapai are one and the same?


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> Oska, you **** feltching king of the reach arounds, are you going to post at all today? or are you just going to lurk there? wait a minute, has any one seen Oska and the Albury cock cleaner in the same room together :think


What wrong with reach arounds?


----------



## joogaray




----------



## Oska

joogaray said:


>


:rofl

:wales


----------



## DB Cooper

A Queensland man has died after choking on a chili pie during a pie eating contest held during the State of Origin rugby league match. Bruce Holland, 64, was one of eight people who took part in the competition at the Bushland Beach Tavern at Townsville.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/07/18/19/58/man-dies-after-pie-eating-contest-in-qld


----------



## DB Cooper

With fresh memories in my head of the appalling cesspit the ESB Aussie forum was and who the mods were that made such a token effort to make it any better, I had to laugh at this one that appeared over there yesterday >>>

*Thread deleted by The Professor
Reason: Do NOT post threads attacking others. Enjoy the time off.*

Admittedly it didn't occur in the Aussie Forum, which plainly nobody gives a fuck about still.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> With fresh memories in my head of the appalling cesspit the ESB Aussie forum was and who the mods were that made such a token effort to make it any better, I had to laugh at this one from over there yesterday >>>
> 
> *Thread deleted by The Professor
> Reason: Do NOT post threads attacking others. Enjoy the time off.*
> 
> Admittedly it didn't occur in the Aussie Forum, which plainly nobody gives a fuck about still.


Fucken gold eh, you could almost think the Prof is TC, what with no knowledge of the word, irony. :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

The Spider said:


> With fresh memories in my head of the appalling cesspit the ESB Aussie forum was and who the mods were that made such a token effort to make it any better, I had to laugh at this one that appeared over there yesterday >>>
> 
> *Thread deleted by The Professor
> Reason: Do NOT post threads attacking others. Enjoy the time off.*
> 
> Admittedly it didn't occur in the Aussie Forum, which plainly nobody gives a fuck about still.


 Wow The Professor has to be kidding.atsch
You're right about the Aussie forum. I have been blatantly trolling and nothings happened.....yet.


----------



## DB Cooper

stiflers mum said:


> Wow The Professor has to be kidding.atsch
> You're right about the Aussie forum. I have been blatantly trolling and nothings happened.....yet.


It's pretty clear for days, perhaps weeks at a time, the mods aren't reading a word of the ESB Aussie forum. Recently I've seen invites and mentions of this forum get posted over there and sit around for days. Bit of a contrast to when I got banned for inviting via PM and without having made a single post for a week :lol:

The reality is the ESB Aussie forum is on the brink, and the mods even have to embrace embarrassments like the grub because they have little else left.


----------



## DBerry

Fuck, I hope those clowns don't come here, DaGoose can fuck _right_ off.


----------



## DBerry

Sorry, where's my manners?! How have you cum breathed, but reamed KYcowboys been any how? @Oska @The Spider @Sox @joogaray @stifflers mum @whipsey


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Sorry, where's my manners?! How have you cum breathed, but reamed KYcowboys been any how? @Oska @The Spider @Sox @joogaray @stifflers mum @whipsey


Hey dick flop. :hi:


----------



## Josey Wales

Is ( can't get right ) Sallywunder here ???


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> Sorry, where's my manners?! How have you cum breathed, but reamed KYcowboys been any how? @Oska @The Spider @Sox @joogaray @stifflers mum @whipsey












All good mate....still up in the Isa chipping away!

Doing a 6 week stint this time...sux balls.


----------



## DBerry

Oska said:


> All good mate....still up in the Isa chipping away!
> 
> Doing a 6 week stint this time...sux balls.


:rofl At the Alf/Fuctard, six weeks away from home mate, that's shit. my job's been put back, but have a meeting next week with a bloke my workmate and I used to work with, he wants to go into business with us and inject a bit of coin into it, puts us in a position to take on bigger (midsize) comercial jobs on price.


----------



## Oska

@DBerry ..... looks promising mate...fingers crossed!

Will prob be up here for another 2.5 yrs...heaps of work which is good.


----------



## DBerry

Might have to come up there, fight in the tents an' all.


----------



## Oska

Starts next month mate...there are locals up here that actually train everyday just for this tent boxing!! Must be big!


----------



## DBerry

Oska said:


> Starts next month mate...there are locals up here that actually train everyday just for this tent boxing!! Must be big!


You going to have a dip? One minute rounds, 16 ounce gloves, give it a go Jase, you've got the goods, just don't do it pissed and pick one of the smaller, less skilled cunts.


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> You going to have a dip? One minute rounds, 16 ounce gloves, give it a go Jase, you've got the goods, just don't do it pissed and pick one of the smaller, less skilled cunts.


Nah Ill give it a miss mate...dont want to mess up my pretty face 

And Ive always been a lover not a fighter...should have been a porn star!!! :deal


----------



## DBerry

Pretty face?! FFS! You're forgetting you're not annonymous to me :lol: Fighting gives me the horn, revs me up for a night of passionate lurrrve making.


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> Pretty face?! FFS! You're forgetting you're not annonymous to me :lol: Fighting gives me the horn, revs me up for a night of passionate lurrrve making.


:rofl Facts are facts...im one good looking dude :hey

You should come down to Powerhouse Boxing (Micks Gym) ..... he has sparring every Friday night!! Its not to far away from you knackers.


----------



## DBerry

Oska said:


> :rofl Facts are facts...im one good looking dude :hey
> 
> You should come down to Powerhouse Boxing (Micks Gym) ..... he has sparring every Friday night!! Its not to far away from you knackers.


Did you get a house with no mirrors mate :rofl I've had a lot of panel beating on my face, just to give all you cunts a chance with the shielas :lol: When you get back, I'll come down to Mick's gym with you on a Friday night. We'll have a few drinks after :deal


----------



## DB Cooper

Oska said:


> And Ive always been a lover not a fighter...should have been a porn star!!! :deal


:lol:


----------



## DBerry

What's been happening, Spidey? Wanna go to the Carr-Yannick fight, get pissed and take on the crowd?


----------



## DBerry

Where's aroused koala been?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> What's been happening, Spidey? Wanna go to the Carr-Yannick fight, get pissed and take on the crowd?


Currently busy trying to win the Ashes back for Australia mate. We were going along nicely there until Watson went out in the last over prior to lunch.

The flu has a good hold on me at the moment - real fucking good strain it is.


----------



## DBerry

I'm no cricket fan. Flu has passed me by, touch wood, as it fucks me over no matter which strain it is, glandular fever always pops in to remind one it is still lurking.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I'm no cricket fan. Flu has passed me by, touch wood, as it fucks me over no matter which strain it is, glandular fever always pops in to remind one it is still lurking.


The current strain of the flu is a bastard. I've been buggered for about 3 days now. Funny thing is none of my family have caught it off me - yet :lol:


----------



## DBerry

That pig flu wasn't all it was cracked up to be, my whole family got diagnosed with it, even my (then) six month old son. I've had worse hangovers. The ones I hate are th ones that keep lingering, you think they're at there end and then they rear there ugly heads again. having said that, even a cold usually slows me for two and a half weeks (thanks again, glandular fever)


----------



## DBerry

Spelling's getting bad, I've disovered spiced rum.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> That pig flu wasn't all it was cracked up to be, my whole family got diagnosed with it, even my (then) six month old son. I've had worse hangovers. The ones I hate are th ones that keep lingering, you think they're at there end and then they rear there ugly heads again. having said that, even a cold usually slows me for two and a half weeks (thanks again, glandular fever)


One of the guys I work with got diagnosed with pig-flu a few years back when it was doing the rounds. Didn't seem to damage him too much and the rest of us didn't catch it.

Cricket is back on - bye.


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> One of the guys I work with got diagnosed with pig-flu a few years back when it was doing the rounds. Didn't seem to damage him too much and the rest of us didn't catch it.
> 
> Cricket is back on - bye.


See you at the Carr-Yannick show then? I'll see if Vino Veritas will meet us there too.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> See you at the Carr-Yannick show then? I'll see if Vino Veritas will meet us there too.


If I've shaken this flu by then I'm a chance.

Aussies getting pumped in the cricket incidentally :ibutt


----------



## DB Cooper

Crazy Charlie Sheen has just become a grandfather at 47. His daughter Cassandra having given birth to a baby girl called Luna.

Luna :lol: This family are sure as hell out there.

Sure hope this baby hasn't got too much of Charlie's tiger blood flowing through its veins.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> The current strain of the flu is a bastard. I've been buggered for about 3 days now. Funny thing is none of my family have caught it off me - yet :lol:


Isn't it what, I've had it off and on for about 2 weeks, but the missus has it worse than me, she's suffering bad. :verysad


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Isn't it what, I've had it off and on for about 2 weeks, but the missus has it worse than me, she's suffering bad. :verysad


If your throat is a big part of the problem - and it is for me and most others I know who have had this thing - get hold of some Betadine from the Chemist. It is horrible tasting liquid that you gargle and it really helps the throat because it kills the germs down there and I'm told that's where this strain of flu does its dirty work from.


----------



## DB Cooper

How bad is SHARKNADU :lol:

Cop this flying shark bullshit >>>






Looks like a must see :lol:


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> If your throat is a big part of the problem - and it is for me and most others I know who have had this thing - get hold of some Betadine from the Chemist. It is horrible tasting liquid that you gargle and it really helps the throat because it kills the germs down there and I'm told that's where this strain of flu does its dirty work from.


Who have you been going down on? :lol:

It didn't get to my throat at all, mainly my sinuses and runny nose, a head cold pretty much.

But it's really knocked wifey around, with all of my symptoms, plus the soar throat like you. I'll have her gargling in no time... :hey


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Who have you been going down on? :lol:
> 
> It didn't get to my throat at all, mainly my sinuses and runny nose, a head cold pretty much.
> 
> But it's really knocked wifey around, with all of my symptoms, plus the soar throat like you. I'll have her gargling in no time... :hey


Betadine is the answer - head down to the chemist. I just went and did my morning gargle then. Horrid stuff, but every time you gargle it is not quite as bad as the time before.


----------



## DBerry

If you can handle it, a couple of swims in the sea should do it, along with eating fresh chilies and swallowing cloves of garlic.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> If you can handle it, a couple of swims in the sea should do it, along with eating fresh chilies and swallowing cloves of garlic.


We eat stacks of garlic, all the time. We always stink. :yep


----------



## DB Cooper

Strepsils are other thing for the throat - in between gargling that horrid Betadine shit.

When I went to the doctors I was 39.4 C on the thermometer. As soon as I took a couple of Panadol - something I almost never take - my temp came back to where it should be.


----------



## Raff

DBerry said:


> If you can handle it, a couple of swims in the sea should do it, along with eating fresh chilies and swallowing cloves of garlic.


If you we're in Armenia, you would be a qualified doctor with those remedies


----------



## Josey Wales

Sox said:


> We eat stacks of garlic, all the time. We always stink. :yep


:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Had a couple of beers today and they tasted like fucking cat's piss. This flu's a real bastard.


----------



## DBerry

Raff said:


> If you we're in Armenia, you would be a qualified doctor with those remedies





The Spider said:


> Had a couple of beers today and they tasted like fucking cat's piss. This flu's a real bastard.


Dr. Dale recomends a hot toddy this evening, take two and see how yoyu feel in the morning.


----------



## Vino Veritas

Dale are you going to the fights on Thursday?


----------



## DBerry

Yes, I' certainly am, you going mate?


----------



## Vino Veritas

Yeah mate, will catch up with you there, looking forward to having a few beers


----------



## DBerry

Vino Veritas said:


> Yeah mate, will catch up with you there, looking forward to having a few beers


:thumbsup


----------



## DBerry

FFS, this is the Aussie Pub thread, what sort of unAustralian, bumslappin **** wouldn't pop in for a couple of pots when in the area? Thank fuck it isn't end of the seventies, start of the eighties or you tarts would have been baseball batted for your love of cock!


----------



## Aroused Koala

In my periodic visits to the Aussie Forum, I've noticed that our resident pommy troll no longer posts........ or maybe he has me on ignore:conf


----------



## Vino Veritas

DBerry said:


> FFS, this is the Aussie Pub thread, what sort of unAustralian, bumslappin **** wouldn't pop in for a couple of pots when in the area? Thank fuck it isn't end of the seventies, start of the eighties or you tarts would have been baseball batted for your love of cock!


:lol:

I've had a few tonight so I've just been lurking and have tried to refrain from posting. Will have a few with you Thurs. :cheers


----------



## DBerry

Done mate, we won't pay for them either, I'll know some one on a table, I'll PM you my mobile, @The Spider ,assuming you harden the fuck up and get over the flu (put this into perspective, I fought my last fight without any training for the last four and a half weeks due to a serious motercycle accident first week into my training camp, got an aggressive flu three days before and spent the night before and day of the fight on the can with violent squirts) then, as a spectator, having a sniffle is a poor excuse not to come and help pay the fighters' fees. opssorry for the guilt trip


----------



## Raff

DBerry said:


> Done mate, we won't pay for them either, I'll know some one on a table, I'll PM you my mobile, @The Spider ,assuming you harden the fuck up and get over the flu (put this into perspective, I fought my last fight without any training for the last four and a half weeks due to a serious motercycle accident first week into my training camp, got an aggressive flu three days before and spent the night before and day of the fight on the can with violent squirts) then, as a spectator, having a sniffle is a poor excuse not to come and help pay the fighters' fees. opssorry for the guilt trip


Is that a true story, if so that's pretty insane


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Done mate, we won't pay for them either, I'll know some one on a table, I'll PM you my mobile, @The Spider ,assuming you harden the fuck up and get over the flu (put this into perspective, I fought my last fight without any training for the last four and a half weeks due to a serious motercycle accident first week into my training camp, got an aggressive flu three days before and spent the night before and day of the fight on the can with violent squirts) then, as a spectator, having a sniffle is a poor excuse not to come and help pay the fighters' fees. opssorry for the guilt trip


Mad as a cut snake ya bastard :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

The Spider said:


> How bad is SHARKNADU :lol:
> 
> Cop this flying shark bullshit >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a must see :lol:


:lol: "We're gonna need a bigger chopper!"


----------



## DB Cooper

@Stiffjab

How's fatherhood going?

Not much posting from you lately. Nappy & night-feed duties taking there toll mate?


----------



## DBerry

Raff said:


> Is that a true story, if so that's pretty insane


True story, went over the bars of my bike in Thailand, ended up with skin missing from shoulder to ankle on my right side as well as a chipped right elbow, thank fuck the bike landed on top of me so that came out with minimal damage. Couldn't train really, got three sparring sessions in leading up to it, then three days out got the flu FFS. And with that came the diarrhea. Probably be the last chance I get to be main event at my age though so couldn't let that go. It was a good fight, I've given it to some one to put up on YouTube so I'll post it on here as soon as they've done it.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> True story, went over the bars of my bike in Thailand, ended up with skin missing from shoulder to ankle on my right side as well as a chipped right elbow, thank fuck the bike landed on top of me so that came out with minimal damage. Couldn't train really, got three sparring sessions in leading up to it, then three days out got the flu FFS. And with that came the diarrhea. Probably be the last chance I get to be main event at my age though so couldn't let that go. It was a good fight, I've given it to some one to put up on YouTube so I'll post it on here as soon as they've done it.


You're a mad cunt Berry! :lol:


----------



## DBerry

:lol: Idon't know how to take that, @The Spider @Sox but you two aren't the first to say it.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> :lol: Idon't know how to take that, @The Spider @Sox but you two aren't the first to say it.


It's meant with the best intentions mate. :cheers


----------



## DBerry

:cheers I know mate.


----------



## Raff

DBerry said:


> True story, went over the bars of my bike in Thailand, ended up with skin missing from shoulder to ankle on my right side as well as a chipped right elbow, thank fuck the bike landed on top of me so that came out with minimal damage. Couldn't train really, got three sparring sessions in leading up to it, then three days out got the flu FFS. And with that came the diarrhea. Probably be the last chance I get to be main event at my age though so couldn't let that go. It was a good fight, I've given it to some one to put up on YouTube so I'll post it on here as soon as they've done it.


Awesome stuff man, would love to see it


----------



## joogaray

..anyone ever been to Vietnam?..fuck some hard nuts to crack over here..nothin' like Thailand one bit..gunna have to up my game tonite and maybe have a shave and chuck some long strides on..:good


----------



## DBerry

You in Vietnam you lucky cunt? I wish I wad there, what's the price of grog like there? What are the prices like in general?


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> You in Vietnam you lucky cunt? I wish I wad there, what's the price of grog like there? What are the prices like in general?


..cheap as fuck mate..I was in the old quarter in Hanoi last night and everything was way cheap..about $1 or so a beer :good...work has put me up in a flasher end of town tonite so i'm just about to find out..abit of flash puss' wouldn't go astray either..:cheers


----------



## DBerry

Fuck, long day, been on site since 7, as a background extra in a hardware ad. :rofl


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Fuck, long day, been on site since 7, as a background extra in a hardware ad. :rofl


Fame comes at a price.


----------



## DBerry

It certainly does, they can have the fame, I just want the fortune. Just finished and am frozen, chilled to the bone.


----------



## DBerry

OK lads, I'm now drink posting.


----------



## Vino Veritas

joogaray said:


> ..anyone ever been to Vietnam?..fuck some hard nuts to crack over here..nothin' like Thailand one bit..gunna have to up my game tonite and maybe have a shave and chuck some long strides on..:good


Yeah mate, I was there in '07. Started off in Saigon and travelled north stopping off at Nha Trang and Hoi Ann on the way to Hanoi. Great food and people and cheap to boot. Wasn't expecting a great deal before I went but was well worth it.


----------



## DBerry

I've got to get there in the next year. Cambodia was a great trip, a little dangerous so I was glad I revisited it before I took the family there, but I'll take 'em there just the same, only I'll know where to take 'em and when.


----------



## joogaray

Vino Veritas said:


> Yeah mate, I was there in '07. Started off in Saigon and travelled north stopping off at Nha Trang and Hoi Ann on the way to Hanoi. Great food and people and cheap to boot. Wasn't expecting a great deal before I went but was well worth it.


..ahh..very kool..:good
..I just had 2 nights in Hanoi now i'm up near Son La..about 180kms from Hanoi..about 5 hours drive up in the mountains..some specky scenery definitely..and like a trip back in time to the 60's or 70's..and 50 cents a beer and 40 cents for a packet of smokes..although I don't smoke..
..but yeah..it's certainly different..:good
..and yeah Dale..i wouldn't hesitate to bring my kids over here..the feelin' I get is that it's way safer than plenty of places I've been too..I've got a 16 year old daughter..bloodfuck!!!)..and i'll be bringin' her over one of my next breaks..fucken oath..:good


----------



## Vino Veritas

There's only one thing better than paying $1 for a beer, and that's finding 'em for 50 cents. Have a great time, jooga.


----------



## DB Cooper

One of the true greats of the sport, Emile Griffith has passed away age 75.










http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/24/s...l-barrage-dies-at-75.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## DB Cooper

Cheers @thehook13


----------



## DB Cooper

The Aussie forum will crack the 6,000 post mark today.


----------



## DBerry

How can you tell?


----------



## DBerry

If I'm the 6000th post, will balloons fall from the ceiling and I win a Holden Piazza?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> If I'm the 6000th post, will balloons fall from the ceiling and I win a Holden Piazza?


This post here is 5998. Two to get - all yours mate.


----------



## DBerry

One more night 'till Carr v Yannik :happy


----------



## DB Cooper

Geez, I gave you every opportunity to gab the glory too.


----------



## DBerry

Woohoo


----------



## DBerry

Posting from a phone :-(


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> How can you tell?


If you click up one level to Forum: Boxing you will see the Aussie Forum listed as one of the Forum options and next to it how many posts have been made here. It currently shows >>>

Threads: 124
Posts: 6,003


----------



## DBerry

Ah, I see. I think my computer has viruses and is being used by other parties.


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> If you click up one level to Forum: Boxing you will see the Aussie Forum listed as one of the Forum options and next to it how many posts have been made here. It currently shows >>>
> 
> Threads: 124
> Posts: 6,003


Are you coming to the fights tomorrow mate? I'm meeting Vino there.


----------



## DBerry

Is there any other cunt going to the fights in Melbourne tomorrow night? No dought Old Man will be there as a judge, Vino veritas is meeting me there, if any one else is coming, speak up, it'll be a 'CHB meet up' if a couple of others come.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Is there any other cunt going to the fights in Melbourne tomorrow night? No dought Old Man will be there as a judge, Vino veritas is meeting me there, if any one else is coming, speak up, it'll be a 'CHB meet up' if a couple of others come.


Beer isn't even tasting good yet, and I'm probably about a week from being up to taking on the crowd mate.

This fucking flu sucks.


----------



## DB Cooper

Looks like there's some changes to the software here since the update. The 'like' stuff looks like it's laid out differently for a start.


----------



## Jay

Yep, I'm not quite sure how it's all set up/the instructions myself just yet, however they're all considerable improvements (or will be), however I've gotta be up in a few hours and I need to go to bed, so I'll finish it all tomorrow. 

For the likes - I've scrapped the old system, and we now have a new system

Like a post
thank a post
say 'no' to a post

:hey

Notifications and stuff as standard, so we should be able to have some fun with this, going forward.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jay said:


> Yep, I'm not quite sure how it's all set up/the instructions myself just yet, however they're all considerable improvements (or will be), however I've gotta be up in a few hours and I need to go to bed, so I'll finish it all tomorrow.
> 
> For the likes - I've scrapped the old system, and we now have a new system
> 
> Like a post
> thank a post
> say 'no' to a post
> 
> :hey
> 
> Notifications and stuff as standard, so we should be able to have some fun with this, going forward.


Keep up the good work @Jay. I'm sure we'll get used to the changes soon enough.


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> Beer isn't even tasting good yet, and I'm probably about a week from being up to taking on the crowd mate.
> 
> This fucking flu sucks.


No good mate, a few people I know are coming down with it, take some pro-biotics along with the chilies, oranges, green tea and garlic. Or go to the docs and get a vitamin B shot.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> No good mate, a few people I know are coming down with it, take some pro-biotics along with the chilies, oranges, green tea and garlic. Or go to the docs and get a vitamin B shot.


I don't even know what pro-biotics are. I'll Google that one.

At the moment there are 3 yellow envelopes dancing around my screen - hope I'm not relapsing - WTF!


----------



## DBerry

Hehehe, those envelopes are real.


----------



## DBerry

How's Vietnam @joogaray


----------



## DB Cooper

It looks like whenever someone quotes one of your posts you get the yellow envelopes dancing all over your screen and they are the warning you have received a PM notifying you that you've been quoted - unlike before when the warning appeared elsewhere. 

The potential problem I see is it will fill your PM capacity up quickly and once you pass 100 it all gets very messy.


----------



## DB Cooper

@DBerry

Does your forum screen have a heap of extra random words appearing at the top of the screen since the upgrade?

Stuff like Warning Include Path and weird shit like that??


----------



## DB Cooper

@DBerry

Does your forum screen have a heap of extra random words appearing at the top of the screen since the upgrade?

Stuff like Warning Include Path and weird shit like that??


----------



## DBerry

Yes it does, I thought it was because of all the viruses my computer has.


----------



## DBerry

How do you delete individual messages from the inbox?


----------



## DB Cooper

No I think there's some fine tuning required by the boys following the upgrade. 

I need to toss some PMs out because if each time you get QUOTED you receive a PM it will push me over the 100 pretty quickly.


----------



## DB Cooper

No I think there's some fine tuning required by the boys following the upgrade. 

I need to toss some PMs out because if each time you get QUOTED you receive a PM it will push me over the 100 pretty quickly.

There also appears to be problem when you post that the system thinks you have posted within the past 30 seconds - whether you have or not - and making you wait longer til you can post?


----------



## DB Cooper

I think there are some challenges here. I'm double posting and all sorts of shit that normally doesn't happen.


----------



## DBerry

I can't reply with quote or use smilies any more.


----------



## DB Cooper

I think Jay is in for a few headaches when he wakes up in a few hours time.


----------



## stiflers mum

DBerry said:


> I can't reply with quote or use smilies any more.


 :smile:smile:smile:smile:smile teke has hacked your account.:deal


----------



## DBerry

Fuck, I knew it.


----------



## DB Cooper

@DBerry

I can't post quotes or smilies either. I can see the system being down again while this gets sorted.

You'll need to give us some updates tonight from the fights if you can get on.


----------



## DB Cooper

We'll need to work out what these Tournament things are? I thing they get a mention someone. I'll try and look them up.


----------



## DBerry

Yeah, I'll post updates of the fights tonight. Looking forward to tonight, strong card.


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> :smile:smile:smile:smile:smile teke has hacked your account.:deal


Teke! :fire


----------



## DBerry

FFS, this sheila just won't give up. I might have to get a restraining order against the psyco.


----------



## DB Cooper

Glad I didn't go to the fights expecting to meet up with you last night @DBerry

Your night sure sounds like it turned to shit.


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> Glad I didn't go to the fights expecting to meet up with you last night @*DBerry*
> 
> Your night sure sounds like it turned to shit.


Well I was still going to go in but I got a text from Vino V saying he couldn't make it, and another mate pulled the pin last minute as well. I had free tickets and I had a good mate on a table therefore free food and piss...........


----------



## Francis75

DBerry said:


> Well I was still going to go in but I got a text from Vino V saying he couldn't make it, and another mate pulled the pin last minute as well. I had free tickets and I had a good mate on a table therefore free food and piss...........


 Were you a corporate on the night Dale ?


----------



## DB Cooper

The glitches in the new upgrade software seem to have been rectified. No more random text at the top of the page or floating yellow envelopes.


----------



## DBerry

I miss those envelopes.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I miss those envelopes.


I thought the hallucinogenics had kicked in when those yellow envelopes started dancing around my screen :lol:


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> I thought the hallucinogenics had kicked in when those yellow envelopes started dancing around my screen :lol:


:lol: Imagine if you had logged on after dropping a tab, tripping balls and seeing that shit for the first time.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> :lol: Imagine if you had logged on after dropping a tab, tripping balls and seeing that shit for the first time.


..top shelf :/


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> How's Vietnam @joogaray


..cruisin' mate..lovin' it so far..got alot of respect for the Vietnamese as workers..pound 4 pound probably better than half the whingin' aussies I've worked with..
..I've also got alot of respect for these Vietnamese whores too..(chickens they call them here)..little troopers they are..dunno about the big hairy snatches but..found a Japanese soldier in one..poor kunt didn't even know the war was over..:/


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> Betadine is the answer - head down to the chemist. I just went and did my morning gargle then. Horrid stuff, but every time you gargle it is not quite as bad as the time before.


Wifey grabbed this the other day, she's downed half the bottle, and I'm into it now, works a treat. :good


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Wifey grabbed this the other day, she's downed half the bottle, and I'm into it now, works a treat. :good


You aren't meant to drink it. You gargle it and split it out.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> You aren't meant to drink it. You gargle it and split it out.


I know mate, figuratively speaking...


----------



## DB Cooper

Here's a laugh. Got to the 3.00 mark on the video >>>


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..cruisin' mate..lovin' it so far..got alot of respect for the Vietnamese as workers..pound 4 pound probably better than half the whingin' aussies I've worked with..
> ..I've also got alot of respect for these Vietnamese whores too..(chickens they call them here)..little troopers they are..dunno about the big hairy snatches but..found a Japanese soldier in one..poor kunt didn't even know the war was over..:/


You're a fucking funny cunt you know that.

I'm in Sydney for a few days before I head off home via Sri Lanka can't believe I've been here for over a year its gone so fast. My trip up the east coast was amazing met so many people, saw so much and drank so much piss its unreal. This country is just amazing and I can't wait to get back here already even though it'll be nice to see all my pals first.

A few things I've noticed over the last few weeks.
1) Queensland is fucking huge
2) I now know where you put all the Aborigines (hint go North)
3) Backpackers are slags


----------



## DB Cooper

@Bendigo Thompson

How many people did you show your old fella to while you were here? Must have been a few by the sound of things :lol:


----------



## Bendy

Well only two lucky bints got to see the full weaponry (both within about 15minutes of meeting them) but probably verging on about 10 people got to see the bollocks. I'm a lot more generous with the twins than I am with the lone soldier but I'm just a gentleman I s'pose.

Funny story actually one of the birds I met at my last hostel and was getting with her and went to take her someone quiet to close the proceedings (couldn't use my room as I was top bunk and my roommate had a bird in his bed), so I'm looking around about to give up when my mate comes by. I explain the predicament he goes into his room explains the situation to his French roomate who agrees to wake up at 1am and leave the room for half an hour whilst someone he barely knew got to smash in his room. Truly commendable behaviour from everyone involved.


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Well only two lucky bints got to see the full weaponry (both within about 15minutes of meeting them) but probably verging on about 10 people got to see the bollocks. I'm a lot more generous with the twins than I am with the lone soldier but I'm just a gentleman I s'pose.
> 
> Funny story actually one of the birds I met at my last hostel and was getting with her and went to take her someone quiet to close the proceedings (couldn't use my room as I was top bunk and my roommate had a bird in his bed), so I'm looking around about to give up when my mate comes by. I explain the predicament he goes into his room explains the situation to his French roomate who agrees to wake up at 1am and leave the room for half an hour whilst someone he barely knew got to smash in his room. Truly commendable behaviour from everyone involved.


haha..your a good man Bendigo..for a pom:good..sorry I didn't get around to callin' ya before you fucked off..and a pity you didn't get to meet Crusher when you were in Byron too..another good kunt..:good
..how did you go up Cairns/Cape Trib anyway?..did you do any gin burglin'?..fucken oath you woulda ya dirty kunt..:yep
..did you get up to see Mossman Gorge?
..anyway..happy travels and fill us in on Sri Lanka..pretty keen to get over there meself one day..:cheers
.


----------



## DB Cooper

Melbourne has been announced today as the host city of the 2015 Cricket World Cup Final, and the MCG is naturally the venue.


----------



## whipsy

The Spider said:


> Melbourne has been announced today as the host city of the 2015 Cricket World Cup Final, and the MCG is naturally the venue.


Hopefully Aus can re learn how to play cricket by then


----------



## DB Cooper

whipsy said:


> Hopefully Aus can re learn how to play cricket by then


It wasn't that long ago that we were one of the most successful Test cricket teams of all time. What tends to happen after success like that is the players tend to retire almost together and leave the cupboard bare of experienced players, and that's pretty much what happened this time around.

We have a couple of years before that home world cup to get our shit together again.


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> haha..your a good man Bendigo..for a pom:good..sorry I didn't get around to callin' ya before you fucked off..and a pity you didn't get to meet Crusher when you were in Byron too..another good kunt..:good
> ..how did you go up Cairns/Cape Trib anyway?..did you do any gin burglin'?..fucken oath you woulda ya dirty kunt..:yep
> ..did you get up to see Mossman Gorge?
> ..anyway..happy travels and fill us in on Sri Lanka..pretty keen to get over there meself one day..:cheers
> .


aye for a pom :good

Cairns was class mate had a ball. I couldn't do a scuba diving course but went rafting, sky diving and snorkelling on the reef. Also smoked and drank every night which made the evenings pretty decent as well. A gentleman never tells.

Yeah saw mossman gorge it was cool but we had shit weather and the tour I was on was only there for a second. Next time I go hopefully you're back up there and can show me around. Cape Trib was class its an amazing spot, so peaceful, first day I walked out onto the beach and there was no one else there it was surreal just strolling out of the rainforest onto this deserted beach. I went up there with some food and a book and just really chilled out and had a good time. I'll let you know how Sri Lanka goes I'll try take some photos.


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> aye for a pom :good
> 
> Cairns was class mate had a ball. I couldn't do a scuba diving course but went rafting, sky diving and snorkelling on the reef. Also smoked and drank every night which made the evenings pretty decent as well. A gentleman never tells.
> 
> Yeah saw mossman gorge it was cool but we had shit weather and the tour I was on was only there for a second. Next time I go hopefully you're back up there and can show me around. Cape Trib was class its an amazing spot, so peaceful, first day I walked out onto the beach and there was no one else there it was surreal just strolling out of the rainforest onto this deserted beach. I went up there with some food and a book and just really chilled out and had a good time. I'll let you know how Sri Lanka goes I'll try take some photos.


..yeah mate..i'm glad you got the feel for what a top spot it is up there..I'm hangin' for my ex missus to fuck off from there so I can go back..that was my world..down the beach everyday..with my dog..flickin' a lure..smokin' a bunger..or burnin' 'round in my tinnie..flickin' a lure and smokin' a bunger....fuck I miss it..they can stick the Gold Coast up their arse..I wanna go home to FNQ...:good

..anyway..we'll keep in touch brother..never know how shit pans out..and I might be lookin' for a good accountant one day..:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

@Bendigo Thompson

Glad you liked the place. Make sure you stay in touch mate.


----------



## Stiffjab

Sox said:


> He's too busy changing shitty nappies... uke


BINGO!!!!

:fire:ibutt:fire:ibutt:verysad


----------



## DB Cooper

Stiffjab said:


> BINGO!!!!
> 
> :fire:ibutt:fire:ibutt:verysad


:lol:


----------



## Stiffjab

The Spider said:


> CONGRATS TO THE NEW DAD STIFFJAB :cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Stiffjab
> @Mrs Stiffjab


:shifty :broner


----------



## Josey Wales

Stiffjab said:


> BINGO!!!!
> 
> :fire:ibutt:fire:ibutt:verysad


:lol:

Nice one Jabby son , when my beautiful daughter was about a month old I babysat for her whilst my Mrs went out for a well earn't drink , I was mid changing of my first nappy when the door bell rang so I picked her up and went to answer , as I opened the door my mother just stood there laughing her tits off ( hysterically ) I asked "what's up with you ya silly old trout " she said pass her over and look in The mirror , which I did and there it was a lovely lump of turd resting quite happily on my forehead , :yep true story .

Ps my daughter turned twenty five yesterday so enjoy every second mate .


----------



## DB Cooper

A man has attempted to smuggle his pet turtle through airport security by hiding it in a KFC burger. The man known only as Mr Li was flying from China's Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport to the capital Beijing.

As Mr Li's bag was passed through an X-ray machine, airport security officers noticed what were described as "odd protrusions" coming out of the burger which Li had packed in his bag.

"There's no turtle in there, just a hamburger," Mr Li said.

>>> http://www.news.com.au/travel/news/...airport-security/story-e6frfq80-1226689174036


----------



## DB Cooper

James Magnussen won the 100 metres freestyle at the world swimming championships overnight, making it back to back world titles for 'The Missile'.


----------



## DBerry

Sallywinder is posting over at Boxrec as Popeye1, I flipped out at him about his Alex Leapei/bagging out the other local heavyweights bullshit a couple of nights ago. I used to like that retard's posts but these days I like to punch him on the nose :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Sallywinder is posting over at Boxrec as Popeye1, I flipped out at him about his Alex Leapei/bagging out the other local heavyweights bullshit a couple of nights ago. I used to like that retard's posts but these days I like to punch him on the nose :lol:


Every forum needs a Sallywinder. See if you can get him over here mate :lol:


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> Every forum needs a Sallywinder. See if you can get him over here mate :lol:


Hahaha, I'll see what I can do mate. I'll tell the senile cunt to come over via pm, I don't want that lowlife KYcowboy, Anton aka davoice aka dagoose getting wind and tagging along. On another note, I can access CHB via phone but have just gotten home and a grey screen just comes up on my pc. What's strange is my phone is now going through my router and my pc can access all other sites.


----------



## DBerry

Message sent. I don't know if he'll reply to me, I really snapped the other night, butI told him all of you lot were here.


----------



## DB Cooper

Australia 7 for 507 at tea on the 2nd day of the Test match and now in a position to exert some pressure back on the Poms.


----------



## Bugger

The Spider said:


> Australia 7 for 507 at tea on the 2nd day of the Test match and now in a position to exert some pressure back on the Poms.


Cracking match so far.... pizza and booze for tonight's session :happy


----------



## DB Cooper

Bugger said:


> Cracking match so far.... pizza and booze for tonight's session :happy


We did booze and chinese last night. Followed by coffees for the final session. Pizza is odds on tonight.

There's a thread in The Lounge devoted to the Ashes Test series - feel free to contribute to it. Our Pommy friends were extremely chirpy during the 2nd Test, but have been suspiciously quiet so far in the 3rd :lol:

Bring on Day 3.


----------



## DBerry

I'm having carbonara for tea tonight, authentic style recipe that I'm trying to hand down to my daughter, tonight she'll cook it and I'll be her kitchen hand.

More importantly, I'm currently enjoying a New Zealand beer, a Monteith's barrel aged porter. 6.5% and delicious.


----------



## DBerry

I raced up to the bottl'o to grab a couple more of those beers and ended up staying for a whiskey tasting. That my mates where running. not just a little taste in a plastic cup :lol:  so much for giving up drinking.


----------



## Bugger

Daz i tried this Kiwi beer last week and can recommend it, its a little lighter % wise though :fire


----------



## Bugger

i dont have any beer here, starting to think a trip up to Dan Murphy's is on the card :bbb


----------



## Bugger

The Spider said:


> We did booze and chinese last night. Followed by coffees for the final session. Pizza is odds on tonight.
> 
> There's a thread in The Lounge devoted to the Ashes Test series - feel free to contribute to it. Our Pommy friends were extremely chirpy during the 2nd Test, but have been suspiciously quiet so far in the 3rd :lol:
> 
> Bring on Day 3.


:yep

I had homemade chinese last night with a coupla wild turkies.

Pretty sure i saw the Aussie at 4-1 before the match started, not really a betting man, but remember thinking it might be worth to slap a hundred bucks down. Shame i didnt.

I dont think we'rew home and hosed yet. We need Cook out early, he's one guy who can score BIG.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bugger said:


> :yep
> 
> I had homemade chinese last night with a coupla wild turkies.
> 
> Pretty sure i saw the Aussie at 4-1 before the match started, not really a betting man, but remember thinking it might be worth to slap a hundred bucks down. Shame i didnt.
> 
> I dont think we'rew home and hosed yet. We need Cook out early, he's one guy who can score BIG.


We are nothing like home and hosed. Just in a solid position. It's a very easy wicket to bat on and we'll need to bowl our arses off to remove their top order the first time. Let alone twice inside 3 days.


----------



## DBerry

Help me please, I had my pc cleaned last night, all the std's removed, now I can't log onto here from it. I've requested my password be sent to me as that's what the site is telling me the problem is, but to no avail. Please help, for the good of the community, @Jay , I'm being forced to post from my $100 smartphone and am about to go postal FFS!


----------



## DB Cooper

@DBerry

When do your hardware ads air on the TV mate?

Do you play 'Dale Team Member' :lol:


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> @*DBerry*
> 
> When do your hardware ads air on the TV mate?
> 
> Do you play 'Dale Team Member' :lol:


:lol: No I'm a tradie in the background, I'll let you know when it airs, it's for Home Hardware.


----------



## DBerry

The Cricket Australia ads will be out first I think. Oh, and I finaly got on from my pc.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> :lol: No I'm a tradie in the background, I'll let you know when it airs, it's for Home Hardware.


I only deal with our local Home Hardware up here, it's a huge Bunnings sized family owned shop that's been around for ever.

Bunnings can get fucked, they knocked back an account application from me a few years back. :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Bunnings suck cock, I deal with Home hardware as well., or Bowen's. I like that Home are independently owned.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Bunnings suck cock, I deal with Home hardware as well., or Bowen's. I like that Home are independently owned.


Same mate.
One of the guys who works out out local has done a bit in the AM's. He's given it up for now, cos he's now a dad but I think he's keen to get back into it.


----------



## DBerry

Just got in from my daughter's footy match, it was the last final before the grand final, they lost but played the top side. Tough game, under 15 girls, two hospital cases, one by ambulance.


----------



## DB Cooper

Not you in the back row there @DBerry :lol:


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> Not you in the back row there @*DBerry* :lol:


Thanks, cunthooks :lol:. Funny story about Bunnings, when I met the missus she worked at bunnings as a superviser at the Mentone store, at one stage I was chummy with the trade sales rep and bought all my hardware from there as I got great prices (cost+ 10%). Christmas about 12 years agoput on a bit of weight andat the staff/family day they asked me to play santa (I must have put on some weight as I was santa three times that year!). I donned the suit and sat on the front of one of those elp's that they use while I was driven around throwing bags of lollies to all the kids, I started throwing with both left and right hands to get the bags of lollies to every one quicker. Bad idea, I piffed a bag with my left hand and hit a baby fair in the face while she was being held by her mother. Certainly took the edge off the fun.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Thanks, cunthooks :lol:. Funny story about Bunnings, when I met the missus she worked at bunnings as a superviser at the Mentone store, at one stage I was chummy with the trade sales rep and bought all my hardware from there as I got great prices (cost+ 10%). Christmas about 12 years agoput on a bit of weight andat the staff/family day they asked me to play santa (I must have put on some weight as I was santa three times that year!). I donned the suit and sat on the front of one of those elp's that they use while I was driven around throwing bags of lollies to all the kids, I started throwing with both left and right hands to get the bags of lollies to every one quicker. Bad idea, I piffed a bag with my left hand and hit a baby fair in the face while she was being held by her mother. Certainly took the edge off the fun.


Bloody larrikin :lol:

And all the hate in this thread for Bunnings. I often shop at Bunnings - find the Team Members most helpful.


----------



## DBerry

Fuck, I can't stand the place. I'm glad Masters has come along. I virtually never go to Bunnings any more, haven't for years. Give Masters a look in.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Fuck, I can't stand the place. I'm glad Masters has come along. I virtually never go to Bunnings any more, haven't for years. Give Masters a look in.


I've heard of Masters and was told they locate themselves as near to Bunnings as they can. But I can honestly say I've never seen one of their stores :huh

Will keep an eye out.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Thanks, cunthooks :lol:. Funny story about Bunnings, when I met the missus she worked at bunnings as a superviser at the Mentone store, at one stage I was chummy with the trade sales rep and bought all my hardware from there as I got great prices (cost+ 10%). Christmas about 12 years agoput on a bit of weight andat the staff/family day they asked me to play santa (I must have put on some weight as I was santa three times that year!). I donned the suit and sat on the front of one of those elp's that they use while I was driven around throwing bags of lollies to all the kids, I started throwing with both left and right hands to get the bags of lollies to every one quicker. Bad idea, I piffed a bag with my left hand and hit a baby fair in the face while she was being held by her mother. Certainly took the edge off the fun.


Fucken hell Berry, you were trying to wipe that smile of the bubs face for laughing at Santa eh! :yep


The Spider said:


> Bloody larrikin :lol:
> 
> And all the hate in this thread for Bunnings. I often shop at Bunnings - find the Team Members most helpful.


I don't hate Bunnings, but they shot themselves in the foot by not giving me the account I needed.

I'm actually forever grateful as the local H/W is full of ex tradesman and very knowledgeable staff who we've come to form good relationships with.


----------



## Bugger

I was making a lot of joinery for the first few Masters a year or two ago. They're owned by Woolworths and yeah the plan is to really go at Bunnings head on. Pretty risky move imo considering the $$$ being pumped out to open all these new stores. There arent too many Mitre-10s or Home Hardwares floating about either these days to my knowledge. The few left that i have seen have a very limited range of stock.

I dont think Bunnings is too bad when it comes to buying bits and pieces. If you're looking to buy things like power tools i highly recommend visiting an independant trades dealer, not only will you be supporting local a business, but you will be dealing with people who have a good understanding of the products they sell. At Bunnings even the "name" brands such as Makita are significantly lower in quality and if they break Bunnings will not replace them.

In my experience the independants are more expensive, but find the right one for you and they'll look after you.


----------



## Bugger

Sox said:


> Fucken hell Berry, you were trying to wipe that smile of the bubs face for laughing at Santa eh! :yep
> 
> I don't hate Bunnings, but they shot themselves in the foot by not giving me the account I needed.
> 
> I'm actually forever grateful as the local H/W is full of ex tradesman and very knowledgeable staff who we've come to form good relationships with.


:lol: Poor Daz

beat me to it about the local hardwares :deal


----------



## DB Cooper

Excellent performance in the 3rd Test by the Aussies. Took the initiative from Day 1 and won session after session playing positive cricket. But unfortunately the Manchester rain was the only winner in the end.

Credit where it's due though, England have managed to retain the Ashes.

This Ashes series could easily enough be at 2-1 or even 1-2, and predictions by the Poms of a 5-0 whitewash were fanciful and have been proven so.

Bring on the 4th Test :cheers


----------



## stiflers mum

Looks like Ben Cousins is back in trouble again with bikies now it seems. Perhaps superman Kizon can come to his rescue and save him.










:lol::lol::lol:

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/08/05/10/25/ben-cousins-reportedly-bashed-in-perth-park


----------



## DB Cooper

From the article >>>

Cousins was in a park when he was approached by a man shouting "I am going to kill you".

'Bad Benny' needs to get out of Western Australia and start a new life somewhere else.


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> Looks like Ben Cousins is back in trouble again with bikies now it seems. Perhaps superman Kizon can come to his rescue and save him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/08/05/10/25/ben-cousins-reportedly-bashed-in-perth-park


Where's the beige superman to save him? Isn't he his mate or was that just PR for one of his fights?


----------



## whipsy

The Spider said:


> Excellent performance in the 3rd Test by the Aussies. Took the initiative from Day 1 and won session after session playing positive cricket. But unfortunately the Manchester rain was the only winner in the end.
> 
> Credit where it's due though, England have managed to retain the Ashes.
> 
> This Ashes series could easily enough be at 2-1 or even 1-2, and predictions by the Poms of a 5-0 whitewash were fanciful and have been proven so.
> 
> Bring on the 4th Test :cheers


Good performance, unfortunately close isn't good enough though. Hope fully they havea dig in the remaining two tests


----------



## DB Cooper

whipsy said:


> Good performance, unfortunately close isn't good enough though. Hope fully they havea dig in the remaining two tests


Australia played great attacking cricket and got themselves in an excellent position to push for the win - naturally the weather is something you have no control over.


----------



## whipsy

The Spider said:


> Australia played great attacking cricket and got themselves in an excellent position to push for the win - naturally the weather is something you have no control over.


If they didn't lose the first two tests the third one being cut short due to bad weather wouldn't have been an issue. They can't afford to make excuses


----------



## DB Cooper

whipsy said:


> If they didn't lose the first two tests the third one being cut short due to bad weather wouldn't have been an issue. They can't afford to make excuses


They don't need to make a single excuse for their 3rd Test performance - it was excellent - and there's no point at this juncture looking back at the first two tests.

They have bounced back extremely well and outplayed England from day 1 in the just completed 3rd test - and now they need to continue with that form onto the final 2 tests.


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> Where's the beige superman to save him? Isn't he his mate or was that just PR for one of his fights?


 To be fair to Mundine he probably did at least try to help him. Just like he will try to help Ferguson. He regularly makes 50k donations to St.Vincents hospital Drug and alcohol rehabilitation centre. But IMO some people like Ben can't be helped hopefully Blake can. Interestingly enough Fabian Quade who is batman next to John'' I am just a businessman ''Kizon was at the KO to drugs card that Cousin attended was going to fight in, was sitting next to Cousins in the crowd apparently. Someone mentioned it on ESB. Got sent down for a long time for a massive drug bust I think.

http://www.watoday.com.au/wa-news/quaid-confined-to-a-big-bird-cage-20100225-p5ss.html

Here's a article with pic he was there with Cousins. Got a 17 year sentence.

http://www.watoday.com.au/wa-news/f...years-for-drug-trafficking-20100323-qt64.html


----------



## stiflers mum

The Spider said:


> From the article >>>
> 
> Cousins was in a park when he was approached by a man shouting "I am going to kill you".
> 
> 'Bad Benny' needs to get out of Western Australia and start a new life somewhere else.


 Hard to argue with that. But he probably has no money to do that and would probably gravitate to the same types of people who he hangs with now.
Same shit different location.


----------



## joogaray

stiflers mum said:


> Looks like Ben Cousins is back in trouble again with bikies now it seems. Perhaps superman Kizon can come to his rescue and save him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/08/05/10/25/ben-cousins-reportedly-bashed-in-perth-park


..might have to stop tickin' up the ol' mate..


----------



## DB Cooper

There hasn't been a post made on the ESB Aussie forum since 8.30pm last night. Over 20 hours without a single post.


----------



## DBerry

Fuck ESB, theu're dead in the water. I did some work at Ben Cousins house in elsternwick, he is a top bloke, and it's unfortunate that he has suffered the troubles he haqs.


----------



## DBerry

whipsy said:


> If they didn't lose the first two tests the third one being cut short due to bad weather wouldn't have been an issue. They can't afford to make excuses


Do you prefere to be fisted when you're giving head at those orgies you attend, or do you prefere to be double fucked like the website suggest? You cum loving "hole"?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Fuck ESB, theu're dead in the water...


----------



## stiflers mum

I think it's sad whats happened to the Aussie section at ESB. It's not so much the pics,avy's for me. We have all had our differences and typed in anger but I believe one individual in particular probably would be responsible for some legal threats etc. and he's from the Aussie section. It's only a forum I know but I miss the classic threads from there. I still go to the general to read that section is actually better now IMO. I also trolled a bit and bumped some old threads in the Aussie section.:yep
Sad how things turned out.:-(


----------



## DB Cooper

stiflers mum said:


> I think it's sad whats happened to the Aussie section at ESB. It's not so much the pics,avy's for me. We have all had our differences and typed in anger but I believe one individual in particular probably would be responsible for some legal threats etc. and he's from the Aussie section. It's only a forum I know but I miss the classic threads from there. I still go to the general to read that section is actually better now IMO. I also trolled a bit and bumped some old threads in the Aussie section.:yep
> Sad how things turned out.:-(


One individual, probably the same one you are referring to above, is now conspicuous by his absence, and not missed by anyone :-(


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> I think it's sad whats happened to the Aussie section at ESB. It's not so much the pics,avy's for me. We have all had our differences and typed in anger but I believe one individual in particular probably would be responsible for some legal threats etc. and he's from the Aussie section. It's only a forum I know but I miss the classic threads from there. I still go to the general to read that section is actually better now IMO. I also trolled a bit and bumped some old threads in the Aussie section.:yep
> Sad how things turned out.:-(


In time this place will grow and have it's own historic threads which we can share with our children... :yep


----------



## stiflers mum

The Spider said:


> One individual, probably the same one you are referring to above, is now conspicuous by his absence, and not missed by anyone :-(


 Probably this.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=420165&page=14

He's either banned or 1 of the many people he has slandered online has caught up with him. He's here but say's he won't post alot because people will dob him in. He was the biggest give up on there according to what the mods apparently told Tuff Gong/IBM. Funny stuff here but can't post because his narcissism and poor spelling will betray him. Bet it's sending him psycho or physco having to creep around incognito in case people find out who you are. You have to laugh or laught.:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

stiflers mum said:


> Probably this.
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=420165&page=14
> 
> He's either banned or 1 of the many people he has slandered online has caught up with him. He's here but say's he won't post alot because people will dob him in. He was the biggest give up on there according to what the mods apparently told Tuff Gong/IBM. Funny stuff here but can't post because his narcissism and poor spelling will betray him. Bet it's sending him psycho or physco having to creep around incognito in case people find out who you are. You have to laugh or laught.:lol:


Funny how a guy who seems to live only for posting on boxing forums appears to be banned from posting of any of them - and he's only got himself to blame.

Karma was always going to catch up with him in the end.


----------



## stiflers mum

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=420165&page=15

Unbeleivable. He is talking like a big shot about a fight between forum members a muck around fight which happened years ago as if it means something. Birchy probably treated it as a joke and it's the high point of his life.:lol:
I hope they don't close ESB Aussie section I love revisiting these old threads. Funny stuff.


----------



## DB Cooper

Just heard a pisser story involving an England cricketer >>>

*Monty Panesar fined for urinating on bouncers*

Monty Panesar, the England cricketer, has apologised after urinating on bouncers who had ejected him from a nightclub. The 31-year-old had been partying at the Shooshh club on Brighton's beachfront, which was hosting a *Gay Pride* event.

But when a group of women complained he was hassling them, the spin-bowler was asked to leave.

*Panesar then went up to the promenade above the club and relieved himself down onto the bouncers*.

>>> Fucking pisser!!


----------



## Bugger

The Spider said:


> Just heard a pisser story involving an England cricketer >>>
> 
> *Monty Panesar fined for urinating on bouncers*
> 
> Monty Panesar, the England cricketer, has apologised after urinating on bouncers who had ejected him from a nightclub. The 31-year-old had been partying at the Shooshh club on Brighton's beachfront, which was hosting a *Gay Pride* event.
> 
> But when a group of women complained he was hassling them, the spin-bowler was asked to leave.
> 
> *Panesar then went up to the promenade above the club and relieved himself down onto the bouncers*.
> 
> >>> Fucking pisser!!


He always came across as a right twat


----------



## Sox

Pretty piss poor...


----------



## DB Cooper

Bugger said:


> He always came across as a right twat


A twat maybe, but I didn't expect this sort of behavior from him.

Sorry if I'm repeating myself, but what a fucking pisser :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

There's a big scandal just coming to light in the Ashes cricket series. 

Seems players have been applying silicon to the edges of their cricket bats in an attempt to confuse the 3rd umpire's hotspot technology.


----------



## Bugger

Yeah a former NSW captain tweeted something like that when KP spat the dummy for being given caught behind in the last session. No hot spot but clearly a noise on the snicko as it passed the bat.

Wouldnt put it past those cheating ass poms.... :smile


----------



## DB Cooper

The International Cricket Council (ICC) is reportedly investigating incidents of bat tampering designed to evade Hot Spot technology by players from both sides of the Ashes series.

Channel Nine News said on Wednesday night that the ICC was looking into claims that batsmen were taping the edges of their blades with silicon tape to fool the Hot Spot cameras.

Nine reported that ICC general manager of cricket operations Geoff Allardice is in Durham ahead of Friday's fourth Test at Chester-le-Street to investigate.

The probe is reportedly focusing on concerns about the caught-behind dismissal of Kevin Pietersen on day five of the third Test at Old Trafford.

>>> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-08-07/icc-reportedly-probing-hot-spot-evasion-tactics/4872072


----------



## DBerry

Well we won't be seeing the rematch of Sam Colimban and Fred Tukes unfortunately, with news today that Tukes refuses to fight Colimban again, prefering to be stripped of the Aussie title instead :-(


----------



## DB Cooper

@DBerry










Made that call yet mate :lol:


----------



## DBerry

:lol:


----------



## Bendy

fuck bunnings. I was working in a branch of a relatively small chain of plumbing supply companies and we used to get all the disgruntled ex-bunnings customers. Their staff know nothing and alot of your local hardware stores can offer you similar prices. People used to get surprised when we'd beat bunnings on price.


----------



## DB Cooper

This Wally murdered his wife then and posted pictures of her dead body and a confession on Facebook >>>










I'm guessing his cell-mate isn't going to be quite as pretty.


----------



## DB Cooper

Not to be missed >>>


----------



## Bendy

The Spider said:


> Not to be missed >>>


Really good video that bit at the beginning with Cotto was heartbreaking

Buzzing for my mate Rampage who got his first win as a professional tonight at punchbowl. Anyone go to the show?


----------



## DBerry

Great video that, quite poignant, really captures the loneliness and the brutality of the sport.


----------



## whipsy

DBerry said:


> Well we won't be seeing the rematch of Sam Colimban and Fred Tukes unfortunately, with news today that Tukes refuses to fight Colimban again, prefering to be stripped of the Aussie title instead :-(


Horn has stepped up mate. Really like both Horn and Columban, hats off to horn, only had 4 pro fights nad he was scheduled to fight St Clair until St Clair pulled out now he is taking Columban


----------



## DB Cooper

Went to the Paul Kelly concert last. Paul came on stage at 8.30pm and left after numerous encores at 11pm.

Great show. But he didn't play one song every Paul Kelly fan, partucluarly Melbourne ones, wants to hear >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

A Chris Rogers unbeaten century and a 129 run partnership with whipping-boy Shane Watson has put Australia right back in the 4th Test. The Aussies are now playing very competitive cricket and making the 5-0 predictions at the start of the series look particularly uninformed.


----------



## DBerry

whipsy said:


> Horn has stepped up mate. Really like both Horn and Columban, hats off to horn, only had 4 pro fights nad he was scheduled to fight St Clair until St Clair pulled out now he is taking Columban


This is a huge step up for horn, but I do agree, hats off to him for taking it, he has nothing to lose and everything to gain. I prefer to see talanted young fighters take a risk and fight good fights than be fed a line of easy beats and get to 20 fights undefeated but having no real experience.


----------



## whipsy

DBerry said:


> This is a huge step up for horn, but I do agree, hats off to him for taking it, he has nothing to lose and everything to gain. I prefer to see talanted young fighters take a risk and fight good fights than be fed a line of easy beats and get to 20 fights undefeated but having no real experience.


Yep, I have a feeling Horn is going to clean up the division in Aus and head overseas pretty early in his career.


----------



## DBerry

I don't think he beats Sam, although Sam is a good mate and sometimes training partner so I may be somewhat subjective. A loss to Sam won't hurt him in any way, in fact, win lose or draw, this fight can only start something of a legend. 
O.T. wipe the cum from your chin, you must have burped, how's the life of a stallion milker going? @whipsy


----------



## DB Cooper

The Aussie Forum will go 7,000 posts later today.


----------



## DB Cooper

Anyone been watching Hamish & Andy's Gap Year?

I enjoyed watching the Muay Thai kids kick and punch the shit out of them last night.










It will take a while for some of the bruises those young kids inflicted to fade away :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

@Sox @DBerry

Is this the kind of shit you guys get up to :lol:


----------



## Sox

Maybe when I was 20, not now. :yikes


----------



## DB Cooper

There's more than one way to move a fridge.


----------



## Tuff Gong

^ Steptoe and Son? :lol:


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> @*Sox*
> @*DBerry*
> 
> Is this the kind of shit you guys get up to :lol:


:lol: Fuck that!


----------



## DB Cooper

Great to see skilled tradies demonstrating their talents.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> Great to see skilled tradies demonstrating their talents.


I've done that.

Sometimes it's much quicker and easier than setting up the necessary gear for 30secs.


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> Great to see skilled tradies demonstrating their talents.


How did you find my job site?


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> I've done that.
> 
> Sometimes it's much quicker and easier than setting up the necessary gear for 30secs.


I've done it too. I was a teenager at the time and was the one hanging by my legs :yep


----------



## DB Cooper

Another pair of master tradies plying their craft.


----------



## Sox

This is gold Spider, I haven't done exactly that, but very similar. :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> This is gold Spider, I haven't done exactly that, but very similar. :lol:


Don't tell me you've done this one too :lol:


----------



## Sox

Nah you got me on that one.


----------



## DB Cooper

It is great when everyone can pitch in. Teamwork at it's best here >>>


----------



## Bugger

The Spider said:


> Don't tell me you've done this one too :lol:


Fark me! Thats quite an effort even to get up onto that without hurting himself :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Another example of outstanding teamwork >>>


----------



## Bugger

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DBerry

There's some absolute classics, has any one come across the one of the guy with a ladder in the swimming pool opperating an electric drill? or the one of the power board on a lilo in a swimming pool?


----------



## DB Cooper

I'll raise you Bugger :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> There's some absolute classics, has any one come across the one of the guy with a ladder in the swimming pool opperating an electric drill? or the one of the power board on a lilo in a swimming pool?


This one gives it a run for its money :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Yeah, fuck, that's the one I was thinking of, not even a lilo :rofl


----------



## DBerry

From failking.com is a car with a house airconditioner mounted in a car window and a generator mounted on the car boot to power it :lol: I don'[t think of that as a fail, I thing that is bloody brilliant!


----------



## DB Cooper

Cop this one for dangerous >>>


----------



## Sox

I've done that...


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> I've done that...


There's a pattern forming here about your workmanship Sox :lol:


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> There's a pattern forming here about your workmanship Sox :lol:


:hey
Nah, sometimes you either have to make a call to get something done quickly and efficiently without jumping through too many hoops, and of course other times you just fuck up. :lol:

One of the funniest things I've done, and it was only around 7 years ago.
We were making a big 4 car carport attached to the house, followed the same roofline which was around 20deg pitch and then on to a 5deg pitch for the verandah.

Anyway, I'm right at the peak, the roof (tin) was a little damp, and I though I'd sit down and slide down, assuming the 5deg pitch will slow me down to a stop...

...It didn't, and off I fly and hit the ground, still with the battery drill in hand. :lol:

Anyway, so I landed on all 4's, rolled over and just laid there for a few seconds, realised there was no pain and then started laughing my fucken head off.

My old man and brother were working with me, brother was on the roof and the old man was standing on a ladder.

Both of them couldn't believe it, my brother said he was gonna do the same thing until he saw that I didn't stop. Pussy!

Funny shit, but fucken lucky I landed well. I didn't drop the drill either. :yep


----------



## DBerry

How do you circumsise a whale?


----------



## Josey Wales

DBerry said:


> How do you circumsise a whale?


Send down Four skin divers .


----------



## DBerry

Josey Wales said:


> Send down Four skin divers .


:yep


----------



## DB Cooper

Not sure the engineer who designed the forklift ever had that in mind.


----------



## DB Cooper

Who needs two forklifts when you can do this with one >>>


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

^Yes its a fork, and yes the Canberra man stuck it into his penis in the name of a sexual experiment that went terribly wrong.

Doctors were forced to remove the fork using forceps under general anaesthetic.

OMFG!!


----------



## DBerry

Forking hell!


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Forking hell!


There's a man who does understand how childbirth feels :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Necessity is the mother of invention. But not always of worthwhile things :-(


----------



## Bugger

The Spider said:


> Who needs two forklifts when you can do this with one >>>


Ive seen my old boss do the same thing. He atleast had the sense to construct some metre high sides around the pallet and the strap it back to the folk.

You gotta wonder with some of the fellas you see in these types of photos :huh.... its amazing how far a little common sense can go.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bugger said:


> Ive seen my old boss do the same thing. He atleast had the sense to construct some metre high sides around the pallet and the strap it back to the folk.
> 
> You gotta wonder with some of the fellas you see in these types of photos :huh.... its amazing how far a little common sense can go.


I'm sure some of these silly pictures you see around the place are just staged as a joke. But I'm equally sure some would be real.


----------



## Bugger

The Spider said:


> I'm sure some of these silly pictures you see around the place are just staged as a joke. But I'm equally sure some would be real.


Oh for sure and with the exception of a couple, there is nothing too outrageous in the photos that have been posted, as you said some are having a laugh.

But having seen plenty of stuff with my own eyes and heard plenty more stories to boot, i wouldnt be at all suprised if that forklift one is real :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Bugger said:


> Oh for sure and with the exception of a couple, there is nothing too outrageous in the photos that have been posted, as you said some are having a laugh.
> 
> But having seen plenty of stuff with my own eyes and heard plenty more stories to boot, i wouldnt be at all suprised if that forklift one is real :lol:


I've seen some outrageous misuse of forklifts and graders just to mention two pieces of equipment. It surprises me more people aren't maimed and killed by that sort of stupidity.


----------



## Bendy

I just found that "khe Sanh" song and its class listened to it about 10 times in a row. Please recommend me songs like that I know you lazy cunts will put down your pies and stubbies for 5 minutes to help me out, cheers


----------



## DB Cooper

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I just found that "khe Sanh" song and its class listened to it about 10 times in a row. Please recommend me songs like that I know you lazy cunts will put down your pies and stubbies for 5 minutes to help me out, cheers


Khe Sanh was released as a single over 35 years ago. Glad to hear you've just found it mate.

We've had some great Aussie bands over the years and they have produced some great anthems :cheers

Have a look on YouTube for The Angels, the late and great Chrissy Amphlett & The Divinyls and a host of others other people with probably add...


----------



## Sox

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I just found that "khe Sanh" song and its class listened to it about 10 times in a row. Please recommend me songs like that I know you lazy cunts will put down your pies and stubbies for 5 minutes to help me out, cheers


Here ya go,

Australia's best pub band, IMO.

*Hunters and Collectors. *

Try these pearlers...


----------



## Sox

How about the bass line in this... (more H&C)... Have I mentioned I'm a fan????


----------



## DB Cooper

Hunters are the support for Springsteen's Australian tour next year.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> Hunters are the support for Springsteen's Australian tour next year.


You're shitin me!!!!

I'm not sure who's nuts I hug more, Gealey's or Seymour's! :yep


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> You're shitin me!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure who's nuts I hug more, Gealey's or Seymour's! :yep


*Bruce Springsteen Gets Hunters & Collectors Back Together For Australian Tour*

Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band will return to Australia in 2014 and Hunters & Collectors will reform for one of the shows.

Michael Gudinski's Frontier Touring Company has pulled off the double dip by scoring his second Springsteen tour for Australia in less than 12 months and also inspiring the Hunters to play one more time. Hunters & Collectors disbanded 15 years ago and have rarely reformed. The only two occasions were for their induction into the ARIA Hall of Fame and then again in 2009 for Sound Relief.

Hunters & Collectors will perform at the Melbourne show only. Jimmy Barnes with play with Springsteen in Auckland, The Rubens will play the Hunter Valleys and Dan Sultan will perform in Melbourne and The Hunter Valley.

>>> Looks like you'll need to travel to Melbourne to see them though.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> *Bruce Springsteen Gets Hunters & Collectors Back Together For Australian Tour*
> 
> Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band will return to Australia in 2014 and Hunters & Collectors will reform for one of the shows.
> 
> Michael Gudinski's Frontier Touring Company has pulled off the double dip by scoring his second Springsteen tour for Australia in less than 12 months and also inspiring the Hunters to play one more time. Hunters & Collectors disbanded 15 years ago and have rarely reformed. The only two occasions were for their induction into the ARIA Hall of Fame and then again in 2009 for Sound Relief.
> 
> Hunters & Collectors will perform at the Melbourne show only. Jimmy Barnes with play with Springsteen in Auckland, The Rubens will play the Hunter Valleys and Dan Sultan will perform in Melbourne and The Hunter Valley.
> 
> >>> Looks like you'll need to travel to Melbourne to see them though.


That's no problem, will travel.

They made a booboo in the above blurb, they also reformed for the V8 supercar concert 2011, which I went to.

Looks like I need to grab me some tickets.

Thanks for the heads up. :happy


----------



## Bendy

The Spider said:


> Khe Sanh was released as a single over 35 years ago. Glad to hear you've just found it mate.
> 
> We've had some great Aussie bands over the years and they have produced some great anthems :cheers
> 
> Have a look on YouTube for The Angels, the late and great Chrissy Amphlett & The Divinyls and a host of others other people with probably add...


Blame my dad for raising me on the wrong side of the world, also I've heard it before just didn't know the name. I was looking for some specifics for me to check out, I have the classic "Will I ever see your face again" on my mp3 already. So yeah name me some tunes.

Cheers Sox they were ok I'll give them another go before I dismiss them. Was looking for something a little more country ala Khe Sanh if you knew any band that fits that happy middle ground.


----------



## Sox

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Blame my dad for raising me on the wrong side of the world, also I've heard it before just didn't know the name. I was looking for some specifics for me to check out, I have the classic "Will I ever see your face again" on my mp3 already. So yeah name me some tunes.
> 
> Cheers Sox they were ok I'll give them another go before I dismiss them. Was looking for something a little more country ala Khe Sanh if you knew any band that fits that happy middle ground.


Ok, although not country as such (though neither is Cold Chisel), I can see perhaps what you're after. The Hunna's can accommodate.

Try these, a little more mellow...


----------



## Bugger




----------



## Bugger




----------



## DB Cooper

Bugger said:


>


I went to a Paul Kelly show a couple of weeks ago. He played 8.30pm til 11pm, and certainly hasn't lost it.


----------



## Sox

Paul Kelly is a sensational artist.


----------



## Bugger

The Spider said:


> I went to a Paul Kelly show a couple of weeks ago. He played 8.30pm til 11pm, and certainly hasn't lost it.


Lucky fella. Not been to a gig in some time. I'll have to see if he's still touring :yep

On the topic of cold chisel... always wanted to see Mossy live too but never seemed to get around to it


----------



## Tuff Gong

Here Bendigo, this is a northern beaches band, the Celibate Rifles...your old man's a Narrabeen native isn't he? He'll have heard of these blokes, Damien Lovelock (the singer) lives in Bilgola Plateau and Kent Steedman the guitarist lives in Ingleside.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bugger said:


> Lucky fella. Not been to a gig in some time. I'll have to see if he's still touring :yep
> 
> On the topic of cold chisel... always wanted to see Mossy live too but never seemed to get around to it


I think Paul Kelly was completing his tour by the time I got to see him a couple of weeks ago. It was his 3rd show in Melbourne, all in the same 1,000 seat Melbourne Recital Centre. The show I was at was a full house and all the tickets were $100 each. Assuming all 3 shows in Melbourne were full houses, that's a neat $300,000. He had already played many other venues too. Nice money for a fairly low profile musician's muso.

Last time I saw Cold Chisel it was at Melbourne's Festival Hall. You probably know the venue well. But for those who don't, it's a grungy old venue, better suited to boxing & wrestling. Never mind. Barnesy and the boys tore the place a new arse by the time they were finished. Great show!


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> I think Paul Kelly was completing his tour by the time I got to see him a couple of weeks ago. It was his 3rd show in Melbourne, all in the same 1,000 seat Melbourne Recital Centre. The show I was at was a full house and all the tickets were $100 each. Assuming all 3 shows in Melbourne were full houses, that's a neat $300,000. He had already played many other venues too. Nice money for a fairly low profile musician's muso.
> 
> Last time I saw Cold Chisel it was at Melbourne's Festival Hall. You probably know the venue well. But for those who don't, it's a grungy old venue, better suited to boxing & wrestling. Never mind. Barnesy and the boys tore the place a new arse by the time they were finished. Great show!


The good old House of Stoush, seen a few acts there, including Sex Pistols. Fought there once, as well.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> The good old House of Stoush, seen a few acts there, including Sex Pistols. Fought there once, as well.


I've seen plenty there too. Funny thing. It never looked at shabby to me as that night I saw Chisel. All the walls were black, and it was full of those old shitty retractable seats they had in school halls years ago. But Chisel were loud and there was plenty of piss - straight out of the can mind you - no fucking frills :lol:


----------



## Bugger

evening of youtube fights :happy:bbb


----------



## sallywinder

in the name of sallywinder....read this!! unfuckenbelieveable!! because its all true!!

http://seeker401.wordpress.com/2013/08/25/images-25813/


----------



## DB Cooper

:cheers


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> :cheers


..how's the old mates wadin' out to 'em..fuck that..i'd be like..'you kunts got stuck..hook ya own winch rope on" :hey


----------



## joogaray




----------



## Sox

Couldn't happen to a nicer bunch of blokes. :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

joogaray said:


> ..how's the old mates wadin' out to 'em..fuck that..i'd be like..'you kunts got stuck..hook ya own winch rope on" :hey


Happened in Port Hedland. I bet those two were popular with their superiors :lol:


----------



## joogaray

The Spider said:


> Happened in Port Hedland. I bet those two were popular with their superiors :lol:


..laugh if it happened up Normanton..they'd be breakin' the 50 meter Olympic freestyle record to get to the bank..:yep


----------



## joogaray

..how's these kunts..don't ya reckon the ol' ring gear woulda been winkin'?:yep


----------



## DB Cooper

joogaray said:


> ..how's these kunts..don't ya reckon the ol' ring gear woulda been winkin'?:yep


Luck favours the brave. I would have quit and bailed out long before he finally started to make ground.

It's amazing how long it takes to drain your door when it's full of water. I had a leak up near the top of one of my doors years ago and a few big downfalls and the bastard was darn near full. Took ages to get the bloody water out :lol:


----------



## joogaray

..turn the sound up and have a laugh over this one..fucken gold..:good


----------



## Bendy

My mate Rampage had his second win as a pro tonight he's now 2-2-0 absolutely chuffed for him by all accounts he's finally getting serious got another fight next month, can't wait to see him in the positive column finally :bbb


----------



## DB Cooper

@Sox

...and the AFL Grand Final entertainment for this year is?

Hunters & Collectors!


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> @Sox
> 
> ...and the AFL Grand Final entertainment for this year is?
> 
> Hunters & Collectors!


I got tickets for a second Boss show in Vic, so all is good.

I don't think I could ever bring myself to go to a football game.

Good to see them getting back into it a little more anyhow.


----------



## BigTicket Boxing

*Joe Calzaghe in Aus!*


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> I got tickets for a second Boss show in Vic, so all is good.
> 
> I don't think I could ever bring myself to go to a football game.
> 
> Good to see them getting back into it a little more anyhow.


You'll get the AFL Grand Final thing they do on the TV at least.


----------



## DBerry

Just read in the lounge that Tommy Morrison has died.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Just read in the lounge that Tommy Morrison has died.


Doesn't come as surprising news. But sad none the less. RIP Champ.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> You'll get the AFL Grand Final thing they do on the TV at least.


Is that on FTA TV, or Fox?
Can you give me a heads up when it's on, I don't follow the game and hardly watch telly anyhow.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Is that on FTA TV, or Fox?
> Can you give me a heads up when it's on, I don't follow the game and hardly watch telly anyhow.


The 2013 Grand Final will be held on Saturday 28th September at the M.C.G. and is always televised on FTA.


----------



## Sox

The Spider said:


> The 2013 Grand Final will be held on Saturday 28th September at the M.C.G. and is always televised on FTA.


Thanks. :good


----------



## DB Cooper

Vino Veritas said:


> Cheers mate. I didn't read your comment properly about Gatto's licence. Yeah, it looks like Napthine will try to introduce new legislation or amend the Act to include a test for fit and proper person. Gatto has said that if they do that and take his licence he'll simply co-promote using another promoter's licence.


It is in the news today that Napthine plans to do just that, and it will be bye bye licence.


----------



## DB Cooper

*Archaeologists find Vampire remains*

The skeleton of a man who lived between the 13th and 14th centuries, and had an iron stake driven into his chest to prevent him from becoming a vampire was found in Bulgaria, archaeologists say.

The finding was made at the ancient urban complex in Perperikon, located in southern Bulgaria, chief archaeologist Nikolay Ovcharov said.

'The man who was buried was between 35 and 40 years old. Bronze coins we found between his teeth show the period he lived in. He had an iron stake driven into the left side of his torso, between the neck and the chest,' Ovcharov told the Standart news agency.










Vampire beliefs from pagan times were preserved by Orthodox Christians in the Balkans during the Middle Ages, when people thought that iron and wooden stakes could be driven into the heart of a dead person to prevent them from becoming vampires.


----------



## DBerry

That'd suck!


----------



## Vino Veritas

The Spider said:


> It is in the news today that Napthine plans to do just that, and it will be bye bye licence.


Yeah Gatto's not happy about it. He handed back his licence rather than have it stripped from him.


----------



## DB Cooper

*Obsessed Man has 6,000 Barbie dolls*

The white exterior and spartan grey staircase of Jian Yang's tidy rowhouse give no hint of the shock that lies within - a pink living room floor and his collection of more than 6,000 Barbie dolls.

The 33-year-old Singaporean favours minimalist decor but the Barbies and 3,000 dolls of other kinds dominate three sides of the main room and spill over to fill nine mirrored cabinets in his dressing room and the shelves of his study.










"Incongruous is kind of me," Yang told Reuters.

"When you meet me outside of this, I'm not that kind of guy. I'm not what you expect from a guy that collects dolls."

Yang has a professional interest in toys and consumer trends as director of strategy at Omicom Media Group.

But his Barbie collection began at age 13 when he bought the "Great Shape" model in a turquoise Spandex gym outfit and striped leg warmers.

"Before I knew anything about social norms, I was a boy that watched this on TV, liked it and wasn't allowed to have one," he said.

"As I grew older, got my own allowance, that's where I started getting the freedom to buy whatever I wanted."

His boyhood interest turned into a "crazy obsession" that his friends support and his family has come to accept. - Reuters


----------



## DBerry

Another modelling gig today, you'll soon be seeing me in Haymes paints adverts :lol:


----------



## DBerry

I went to a football presentation night for my daughter's footy club. I smuggled in a bottle of vodka and drank it in coke zeroes. That's all well and good, but this afternoon I found out that I terrorized her ex boyfriend, eventually trying to drag him outside by his collar to give him a belting.


----------



## DB Cooper

TV stars and their tempers :-(


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> TV stars and their tempers :-(


:rofl


----------



## Sox

At least it was only her ex boyfriend. :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> At least it was only her ex boyfriend. :lol:


When she had her first little boyfriend in primary school, Emelio, I told her that I was psychic and could see the future. I rubbed my temples and told her I was getting a vision, I could see Emilio having a small accident down a large flight of staires :lol: Due to some of my friends, she used to think I was in tha mafia, and told Emilio that her psycho dad was going to push him down a large flight of staires, needles to say, that relationship didn't last too long :rofl


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


>


:lol: There was some other gold in there too, I'm going to get flyers printed up "Psychic convention. You know where, you know when."


----------



## DB Cooper

I liked this one >>>










:rofl


----------



## Francis75

Early prediction - Germany to win the football world cup next year in Brazil.


----------



## DB Cooper

*Strip Club to Host New Set of Regulars*

A U.S. strip club will be transformed from a house of loose morals into a den of virtue after being bought by a church. The venue, A Hunt Club, in Colorado, closed as an adult entertainment centre after 25 years. Timberline Church has since bought the club.

>>> Wonder if they are removing the poles?


----------



## DBerry

Fuckin churches, a virus on society. At least we know where to find the weak and the evil.


----------



## DBerry

Oh, and we've been hacked again ffs.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Oh, and we've been hacked again ffs.


Only a flesh wound this time thankfully.


----------



## DBerry

The Spider said:


> Only a flesh wound this time thankfully.


Hey Spidey, coming to the Barkly for the fight Sunday?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Hey Spidey, coming to the Barkly for the fight Sunday?


About to jump on a plane mate.


----------



## joogaray

..fuck!.what a long 3 or 4 days..I never thought I'd miss all you kunts..haha


----------



## Sox

joogaray said:


> ..fuck!.what a long 3 or 4 days..I never thought I'd miss all you kunts..haha


It's a bit like that eh! :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

:lol:

I had to resort to browsing ESB for a fix of loony banter, that place is absolutely dead :yep


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> I had to resort to browsing ESB for a fix of loony banter, that place is absolutely dead :yep


 Bet Toovey regrets getting rid of Josh Drinkwater and sticking with Daley Cherry Evans now.


----------



## Sox

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> I had to resort to browsing ESB for a fix of loony banter, that place is absolutely dead :yep


WTF is an ESB?

Oh, is that the place where some bum called TCunthead hangs? :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> Bet Toovey regrets getting rid of Josh Drinkwater and sticking with Daley Cherry Evans now.


:lol:

Bet you're glad he did :yep


----------



## DBerry

thaks for that insight, i shall rest easier tonight.


----------



## DBerry

Lads, ten minutes of your time that I _promise _



won't be wasted!


----------



## TheSpaceDuke




----------



## crash

Dale are you from Sydney,and if so im making a challenge to yourself for a 3x2 spar,with the audience over the net to judge.
All good fun and have a laugh and a beer afterwards.I await your reply Mr Berry.


----------



## sallywinder

esb?


----------



## St Pecktor

The winder! :bbb
hows it fuckin goin old fella?


----------



## DBerry

crash said:


> Dale are you from Sydney,and if so im making a challenge to yourself for a 3x2 spar,with the audience over the net to judge.
> All good fun and have a laugh and a beer afterwards.I await your reply Mr Berry.


Haha, just seen this, I'm from Melbourne but have family in Sydney, I may actually be up there in the next couple of weeks, I'll bring my mouth guard and 16's. Challenge accepted.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Haha, just seen this, I'm from Melbourne but have family in Sydney, I may actually be up there in the next couple of weeks, I'll bring my mouth guard and 16's. Challenge accepted.


:clap:


----------



## Lilo

Leapai vs Boystov signed. Final WBO eliminator in Germany, in October.

Chisora beats both of them IMO and should be in the final eliminator. Not exactly sure how they've gotten this opportunity at the expense of Del Boy.


----------



## sallywinder

pecks!! the dumb cunt i hate the most!! g'day mate!


----------



## DBerry

sallywinder said:


> esb?


Yep mate, you have it right, I've been that fucked before myself.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> I got tickets for a second Boss show in Vic, so all is good.
> 
> I don't think I could ever bring myself to go to a football game.
> 
> Good to see them getting back into it a little more anyhow.


 @Sox

Hunters & Collectors playing twice at the AFL grand final tomorrow. At least the half-time performance of 25 minutes will be shown on the Channel 7 FTA coverage. With the game commencing at 2.30pm, the half-time performance should commence at about *3.30pm *(perhaps just before that).

Schedule:

2.30pm 2013 AFL GRAND FINAL COMMENCES

*Half Time (25 minutes) Hunters and Collectors*

5.00pm Estimated match completion

5.15pm-5.45pm On field presentation, lap of honour

6.00pm - 8.00pm: Premiership Party (entry via Gate 3)

6.20pm - 6.45pm Birds of Tokyo

*6.55pm - 7.20pm Hunters & Collectors*

7.20pm - 7.35pm Presentation of Premiership Team


----------



## Sox

You're a fucken legend Spider, I would have probably missed it. :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> You're a fucken legend Spider, I would have probably missed it. :cheers


 @Sox

Hope you also caught their second set at around 6.30pm. They did Blindeye and the Holy Grail in that one.


----------



## Sox

Only got the 1/2 time session, I didn't think they televised the second session.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Only got the 1/2 time session, I didn't think they televised the second session.


Channel 7 crossed to the News not long after the game finished and the football telecast reverted to channel 7Mate. That telecast went for another hour or so and definitely included Hunters & Collectors, because I watched it.


----------



## Sox

Ah fuck it.
Oh well, will see em' in Vic early next year.

Will probably go to the Enmore up here too.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Ah fuck it.
> Oh well, will see em' in Vic early next year.
> 
> Will probably go to the Enmore up here too.


The second set proved to me they haven't lost it. We'd all had a few by then and enjoyed the shit out of it :yep


----------



## DBerry

I only caught the half time set, they sounded as good as ever!


----------



## crash

Hey Dale hows things.i just flew in from work,and remember being pretty pissed when i wrote that,,ill pm you soon,cheers.


----------



## DB Cooper

An elderly man walks into a confessional.

*The Man:* I am 90 years old, have a wife of 70 years, numerous grandchildren and great grandchildren. Yesterday, I picked up two young girls who were hitchhiking. We stopped at a motel and performed immoral acts together.

*Priest: * Are you sorry for your sins?

*The Man:* What sins?

*Priest: * What kind of catholic are you?

*The Man:* Who said I'm a catholic?

*Priest:* If you are not a catholic, why are you telling me this?

*The Man:* I'm 90 years old. Have just been fucked senseless by a couple of nymphos and I'm going to tell anyone who'll listen.


----------



## DBerry

Nice!


----------



## DB Cooper

Ketut or Trent??


----------



## DBerry

Ketut, Trent's a wanker. I love to wank, I've turned it into an art form, nothing wrong with it infact. So Trent is a.....a.. a real estate agent! Can't think of a better put down :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Ketut leading 55,000 votes to Trent's 13,000. 

Trent probably got what he was after and didn't want to keep the bitch anyway.


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry

That's pretty fuckin' crazy right there @Spider, is that in Melbourne?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> That's pretty fuckin' crazy right there @Spider, is that in Melbourne?


Up on the Sunshine Coast and very likely Nambour Hospital.


----------



## DBerry

Worksafe is working :lol: In all fairness though, the guy with his nuts on the line _does _ have a safety harness on. I wonder if it's attached to anything?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Worksafe is working :lol: In all fairness though, the guy with his nuts on the line _does _ have a safety harness on. I wonder if it's attached to anything?


Probably not :lol:


----------



## DBerry

She's taken her tools into the shower, I wonder if she'll mind me bringing mine in :huh


----------



## joogaray

Spider said:


>


..lucky these blokes aren't in the mining industry..the fun/internet cops would be all over it and all 3 would be gonski!
..what i'd like to know is what the fuck is the cherry picker bein' used for..to lift up the boys smoko?


----------



## DBerry

Fuck I think I may have done my self a mischief, I drank an absolute gut full. Body's still complaining, haven't trained because my liver's threatening to fuck off.


----------



## joogaray

..this ol' mate pinched ya spirit level Dale..:yep


----------



## DBerry

Threy've actually started playing this ad on TV here :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Threy've actually started playing this ad on TV here :lol:


When are they going to start playing your advert?

People here will soon be bragging: "I knew Dale Berry before he became famous".


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Threy've actually started playing this ad on TV here :lol:


..hahaha..I bet all the ******** loath that kunt..while all their missus's are creamin' over him..:yep


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> When are they going to start playing your advert?
> 
> People here will soon be bragging: "I knew Dale Berry before he became famous".


I didn't make it off the cutting room floor for the Home Hardware ad, but I'm in the catalogs. I'm one of the eleven for this summer's Cricket Australia campaign and also the farmer in the Hayme's Paints brochures :yep


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I didn't make it off the cutting room floor for the Home Hardware ad, but I'm in the catalogs. I'm one of the eleven for this summer's Cricket Australia campaign and also the farmer in the Hayme's Paints brochures :yep


So, you've been the cricketer, the farmer. Gotta wonder what will be next >>>


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> So, you've been the cricketer, the farmer. Gotta wonder what will be next >>>


Maybe I should take my one man Village People cover band on the road :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

CHOPPER READ DEAD.

Mark 'Chopper' Read passed away today aged 58.










Until today anyway.


----------



## joogaray

Spider said:


> CHOPPER READ DEAD.
> ..be fucked..he finally run out of lives..RIP uncle Chop Chop..
> 
> Mark 'Chopper' Read passed away today aged 58.


----------



## DB Cooper

Gold Coast road rage shooting victim Ty Blyth, a boxing trainer, looked into the "calm, cold eyes'' of the drive-by gunman with an itchy trigger finger encased in a surgical glove.

"Go ahead, shoot me then,'' Mr Blyth, 54, said he told the man pointing the "big black handgun'' at him from the passenger seat of a small silver sedan in Southport.
*
"I thought he was bluffing. Then he shot me.''*

Mr Blyth suffered shrapnel wounds to the leg after the bullet passed through the driver's door of his Ford utility.

"I'm lucky he lowered the gun or he'd have blown my head off,'' he said.

"He looked relaxed, with calm, cold eyes.''

He said it followed "a bit of barney in the traffic'' after the other vehicle, driven by a woman, cut him off near the intersection of High and Nerang streets at Southport.

"I didn't even call them names I did nothing,'' Mr Blyth said.


----------



## DBerry

That's the problem with playing the bluff game, sometimes the other person is holding the ace, and not playing with a full deck.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> That's the problem with playing the bluff game, sometimes the other person is holding the ace, and not playing with a full deck.


..haha..gold..I'm pinchin' that one..


----------



## DBerry

I'll hopefully be over in Pattaya soon enough, Joogs, we'll have to have a drink. Are you still going to be working for the mining co.?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> That's the problem with playing the bluff game, sometimes the other person is holding the ace, and not playing with a full deck.


Boom! Boom!

:happy


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> I'll hopefully be over in Pattaya soon enough, Joogs, we'll have to have a drink. Are you still going to be working for the mining co.?


..too easy..I'm 1 month on 2 weeks off..let us know when you comin' and I'll shoot you my thai number mate..


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..too easy..I'm 1 month on 2 weeks off..let us know when you comin' and I'll shoot you my thai number mate..


Sweet mate, will do.


----------



## DB Cooper

*FORD win Bathurst!*

Talk about fairy-tale wins.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> *FORD win Bathurst!*
> 
> Talk about fairy-tale wins.


? I thought it was Holden?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> ? I thought it was Holden?












Wnterbottom & Richards in a FORD.


----------



## joogaray

..fellas..i got a new laptop..a flash Samsung jobby but it's got a new style mouse/pad whatever the fuck ya call them..anyway I dunno how to copy and paste with the fucker..can anyone help a brother out??


----------



## Oska

joogaray said:


> ..fellas..i got a new laptop..a flash Samsung jobby but it's got a new style mouse/pad whatever the fuck ya call them..anyway I dunno how to copy and paste with the fucker..can anyone help a brother out??


If its like the apple.....highlight the text....and then push down with two fingers....make sense?


----------



## joogaray

Oska said:


> If its like the apple.....highlight the text....and then push down with two fingers....make sense?


..holy fuck..be fucked aye..white man technology..you fucken beauty Oska..owe ya a beer mate..:thumbsup


----------



## Oska

joogaray said:


> ..holy fuck..be fucked aye..white man technology..you fucken beauty Oska..owe ya a beer mate..:thumbsup


haha...all good mate......just use the two fingers gentle...just like on the ladies


----------



## joogaray

Oska said:


> haha...all good mate......just use the two fingers gentle...just like on the ladies


..mate I thought you were gunna say on myself!!! fuck!!!
..nah..i hear ya..what a touchy fucken computer..it's been doin' my head in..
..but i'm learnin' how to drive it..kunt of a thing..anyway..got better pixels for my porn that's the min thing..:yep


----------



## DB Cooper

I watched with a laugh Chopper Read claiming 4 kills on Current Affair the other night :rolleyes

For those who missed the interview Chopper was claiming he murdered the following >>>

1971 - Claims he shot DES COSTELLO (Painter & Docker) outside the Leinster Arms Hotel (Collingwood) and planted the body at the Shot Tower. At the time Chopper was 17, and although he was a bad bastard from an early age I'm not sure I swallow it.

1974 - With the assistance of Mad Charlie, bashed & strangled fellow inmate REGINALD ISAACS (convicted paedophile & child killer). The official finding was suicide. But Chopper is putting his hand up for it. He also claims he bashed Isaacs, which would have made the suicide finding a bit unlikely I would have thought.

1987 - Everybody knew Chopper shot SAMMY THE TURK at St Kilda Esplanade, and he subsequently pleaded self defence and was found not guilty. But he now claims The Turk didn't have a gun after all, and that he actually murdered him.

2002 - The hardest to believe of the lot is Chopper claiming that he shot & killed SYD COLLINS with Collins' own gun, and buried the body in Casino NSW near a football ground. If true, it would be the second time he'd shot Collins, and ironically both times with his own gun. But I call bullshit on this one in particular.


----------



## DBerry

Good ol' Chopper 'The Show Bag' Read hahaha.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Good ol' Chopper 'The Show Bag' Read hahaha.


*Chopper's touring mates Jacko and Mark "Hammer'' Dixon are already calling his "confessions" bullshit and just about getting a final payday >>>*

MARK Jackson has asked 60 Minutes for an apology for including his name in Chopper Read's "fairy tale" confession to four murders.

Read told the program he murdered missing bikie Sid Collins while on a speaking tour with 'Jacko' Jackson in Casino, NSW, in 2002.Jackson has told The Courier-Mail he did go on a speaking tour to Casino with Chopper - but not until three years later, in 2005."I rang Channel Nine and asked for an apology," Jackson says.

"There was nothing that said I had anything to do with it but the fact that I was even mentioned was a disgrace.

"He added: "60 Minutes are looking into an apology. They are going to give me a call by the end of the week on whether they're going to do it.

"Chopper told the program he shot Collins dead with his own gun in revenge for dobbing him in to police a decade ago for shooting him.

"We were in Casino, New South Wales, doing a talk night, me and Jacko doing a talk night,'' Chopper said.

"Who do you think comes up to me? And wants me to sign a piece of memorabilia?''

He added: "We stuck him in a hole, and filled the hole in. Casino, NSW. I'm not going to go and dig it up for you. I couldn't dig it up for you myself. I would forget. It was somewhere near a bloody football oval.

''Jackson said he was on tour with Read in late 2002 but believes they went to Victoria, South Australia and Western Australia - but not to Casino.

"We were working Melbourne, Perth, Adelaide. I don't think we got into New South Wales until late 2003, 2004.

"He says Read's confession was "babble".

"I've got to tell you I was shell shocked my name was even mentioned."

I don't know where he got that fairy tale from.

"Earlier, The Courier-Mail reported Mark "Hammer'' Dixon say Read was the ultimate story teller who invented the tales for a final payday. Read told 60 Minutes he committed the last of the murders after a public speaking show with Jackson in Casino, NSW, in 2002.

"He should have stayed at school for another year and did his mathematics,'' Jackson told The Courier-Mail yesterday.

"I've been to Casino once in my whole life and that wasn't until 2005. The bloke was telling fairy tales.''

www.theaustralian.com.au/news/mark-...thbed-confession/story-e6frg6n6-1226744108910


----------



## whipsy

Spider said:


> I watched with a laugh Chopper Read claiming 4 kills on Current Affair the other night :rolleyes
> 
> For those who missed the interview Chopper was claiming he murdered the following >>>
> 
> 1971 - Claims he shot DES COSTELLO (Painter & Docker) outside the Leinster Arms Hotel (Collingwood) and planted the body at the Shot Tower. At the time Chopper was 17, and although he was a bad bastard from an early age I'm not sure I swallow it.
> 
> 1974 - With the assistance of Mad Charlie, bashed & strangled fellow inmate REGINALD ISAACS (convicted paedophile & child killer). The official finding was suicide. But Chopper is putting his hand up for it. He also claims he bashed Isaacs, which would have made the suicide finding a bit unlikely I would have thought.
> 
> 1987 - Everybody knew Chopper shot SAMMY THE TURK at St Kilda Esplanade, and he subsequently pleaded self defence and was found not guilty. But he now claims The Turk didn't have a gun after all, and that he actually murdered him.
> 
> 2002 - The hardest to believe of the lot is Chopper claiming that he shot & killed SYD COLLINS with Collins' own gun, and buried the body in Casino NSW near a football ground. If true, it would be the second time he'd shot Collins, and ironically both times with his own gun. But I call bullshit on this one in particular.


I watched that interview on 60 minutes... I have always enjoyed Choppers books and stand up etc but I left that interview thinking he was a complete and utter grub


----------



## DB Cooper

whipsy said:


> I watched that interview on 60 minutes... I have always enjoyed Choppers books and stand up etc but I left that interview thinking he was a complete and utter grub


I enjoyed Chopper's first book. But read a couple more and they just got less and less believable. I think he used up his legitimate material pretty quickly and then just made up the rest.

He took _60 Minutes _for a ride the other night with his fairy-tales. But I'm guessing it rated well. So they probably couldn't care.


----------



## whipsy

Spider said:


> I enjoyed Chopper's first book. But read a couple more and they just got less and less believable. I think he used up his legitimate material pretty quickly and then just made up the rest.
> 
> He took _60 Minutes _for a ride the other night with his fairy-tales. But I'm guessing it rated well. So they probably couldn't care.


Lol agree, and he couldn't have appeared less interested in giving that interview if he had tried.


----------



## DB Cooper

whipsy said:


> Lol agree, and he couldn't have appeared less interested in giving that interview if he had tried.


I didn't see it quite that way.

The "you're only getting four. Four's all you're getting" routine was just performing to the camera in a manner he thought would best serve his purpose. Playing down the "murders" and looking generally disinterested was just an extension of his little routine IMO.


----------



## whipsy

Spider said:


> I didn't see it quite that way.
> 
> The "you're only getting four. Four's all you're getting" routine was just performing to the camera in a manner he thought would best serve his purpose. Playing down the "murders" and looking generally disinterested was just an extension of his little routine IMO.


The thing that I didn't like was when they asked about the one guy and he said there was no reason to kill him and then asked does he feel sorry for the victims family, kids etc and he said, he couldn't care less. His own Kid is gonna watch that one day and think WTF did I have as an old man


----------



## DB Cooper

whipsy said:


> The thing that I didn't like was when they asked about the one guy and he said there was no reason to kill him and then asked does he feel sorry for the victims family, kids etc and he said, he couldn't care less. His own Kid is gonna watch that one day and think WTF did I have as an old man


I think that question was in relation to Sid Collins whom Chopper plainly hated, and wounded in the stomach once, but didn't kill. It wasn't a nice thing to say but he didn't kill him either - even though he claimed he did during his fairy-tale session on 60 Minutes.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Bendy

Just found out about all the bush fires in Oz, been a bit out of the loop didn't realise how bad they were. Hope all you lads are doing ok


----------



## Sox

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Just found out about all the bush fires in Oz, been a bit out of the loop didn't realise how bad they were. Hope all you lads are doing ok


We're in the Hawkesbury area on 25acres, so pretty close to it all.

Came back from a 2 week holiday on Monday, was supposed to be back on Tuesday, but cut it short because of the risk of not being able to get home across the mountains easily.
1 road was closed (Bells Line), GT Western HWY was ok, but pretty smokey as we got further east.

We have a fair bit of fire equipment on hand and normally heaps of water storage, however the HW service on the roof had a fault and lost one of our tanks water supply down the valley while away.
That's a bit of a concern, as it seemed almost impossible at first to get a truck out for water any time soon. After calling about 6-7 water cartage mobs and having up to a 4 week wait, I have one coming on Saturday.

At this stage the fires are still a reasonable distance from us, but if they were to cross the Putty road and come up the valley, we'd be in some trouble.


----------



## Bendy

Sox said:


> We're in the Hawkesbury area on 25acres, so pretty close to it all.
> 
> Came back from a 2 week holiday on Monday, was supposed to be back on Tuesday, but cut it short because of the risk of not being able to get home across the mountains easily.
> 1 road was closed (Bells Line), GT Western HWY was ok, but pretty smokey as we got further east.
> 
> We have a fair bit of fire equipment on hand and normally heaps of water storage, however the HW service on the roof had a fault and lost one of our tanks water supply down the valley while away.
> That's a bit of a concern, as it seemed almost impossible at first to get a truck out for water any time soon. After calling about 6-7 water cartage mobs and having up to a 4 week wait, I have one coming on Saturday.
> 
> At this stage the fires are still a reasonable distance from us, but if they were to cross the Putty road and come up the valley, we'd be in some trouble.


IT sounds really bad out there. Not surprised the Bells Line was closed from where I read the fires were. Best of luck mate and stay safe :good


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..mate I thought you were gunna say on myself!!! fuck!!!
> ..nah..i hear ya..what a touchy fucken computer..it's been doin' my head in..
> ..but i'm learnin' how to drive it..kunt of a thing..anyway..got better pixels for my porn that's the min thing..:yep


Joogs, Sam Soliman is fighting Les Sherington at the Melbourne Pavillion on Dec 13.


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Joogs, Sam Soliman is fighting Les Sherington at the Melbourne Pavillion on Dec 13.


..so the cat is out of the bag mate..I've been sworn to secracy on this one for a couple of weeks..


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..so the cat is out of the bag mate..I've been sworn to secracy on this one for a couple of weeks..


I only found out last night atsch


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> I only found out last night atsch


..start a thread on it mate..Lez would shoot me if I started one without the green light from him..haha..


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..start a thread on it mate..Lez would shoot me if I started one without the green light from him..haha..


I think the reason I'm always the last to know is because I have a big mouth :lol: The worst possible thing you could say to me is "don't tell any one". Are you gonna come to watch it?


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> I think the reason I'm always the last to know is because I have a big mouth :lol: The worst possible thing you could say to me is "don't tell any one". Are you gonna come to watch it?


..I can't mate..gunna be workin'..spewin' too...the biggest fight of Lezzy's career...


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..I can't mate..gunna be workin'..spewin' too...the biggest fight of Lezzy's career...


If I lose 12kg's in seven weeks, I may be able to get on the card as a cruiser weight :lol:


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> If I lose 12kg's in seven weeks, I may be able to get on the card as a cruiser weight :lol:


..:lol:..it's gunna be up the GC yeah?


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..:lol:..it's gunna be up the GC yeah?


Nah, Melbourne, at The Pavilion. I'm going to train tomorrow at Leo Berry's gym, and then go full tilt from now 'till then. Try and get on the show as a fat cunt :yep


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Nah, Melbourne, at The Pavilion. I'm going to train tomorrow at Leo Berry's gym, and then go full tilt from now 'till then. Try and get on the show as a fat cunt :yep


..okidoki..Lezzy is going into the lions den..sounds good..fuck I wish I could be there..
..anyhow..rip in mate..i know as being 40+ myself you sould count yourself lucky you've even got half a chance of doing this..like Wayne Bennett said in his book..'don't die with the music in you mate'..(probably a Vince Lombardi quote):yep


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..okidoki..Lezzy is going into the lions den..sounds good..fuck I wish I could be there..
> ..anyhow..rip in mate..i know as being 40+ myself you sould count yourself lucky you've even got half a chance of doing this..like Wayne Bennett said in his book..'don't die with the music in you mate'..(probably a Vince Lombardi quote)


:yep


----------



## Sox

Sox said:


> We're in the Hawkesbury area on 25acres, so pretty close to it all.
> 
> Came back from a 2 week holiday on Monday, was supposed to be back on Tuesday, but cut it short because of the risk of not being able to get home across the mountains easily.
> 1 road was closed (Bells Line), GT Western HWY was ok, but pretty smokey as we got further east.
> 
> We have a fair bit of fire equipment on hand and normally heaps of water storage, however the HW service on the roof had a fault and lost one of our tanks water supply down the valley while away.
> That's a bit of a concern, as it seemed almost impossible at first to get a truck out for water any time soon. After calling about 6-7 water cartage mobs and having up to a 4 week wait, I have one coming on Saturday.
> 
> At this stage the fires are still a reasonable distance from us, but if they were to cross the Putty road and come up the valley, we'd be in some trouble.


We were out most of today, only to come home with the news that the fire is within 3-4km.

I reckon we'll get hit here soon. :err


----------



## DBerry

Stay safe mate, fuck off before it comes if you have to, no point dying to save what you won't be around to enjoy. You mean more to your wife than a house, and vice versa.


----------



## Sox

I actually didn't finish that post above...

I meant to add that while it was at emergency state when we got home, within a couple hours it was under control and all good.

And as for saying we'll get hit soon enough, I didn't mean tonight or anytime real soon, but I reckon this season.

The last controlled burn here was over 6 years ago, so the place is pretty lively.
I hit it with the tractor and keep it maintained as much as I can, but if it goes, we'll have our hands full.

Our water tanks have already been replenished a little with last week rain and we bought a small load, so we have plenty water again.

I would fight it to a point, but if it became what they call catastrophic we'd have to go.


----------



## joogaray

Sox said:


> I actually didn't finish that post above...
> 
> I meant to add that while it was at emergency state when we got home, within a couple hours it was under control and all good.
> 
> And as for saying we'll get hit soon enough, I didn't mean tonight or anytime real soon, but I reckon this season.
> 
> The last controlled burn here was over 6 years ago, so the place is pretty lively.
> I hit it with the tractor and keep it maintained as much as I can, but if it goes, we'll have our hands full.
> 
> Our water tanks have already been replenished a little with last week rain and we bought a small load, so we have plenty water again.
> 
> I would fight it to a point, but if it became what they call catastrophic we'd have to go.


..wish you and your family good luck for the rest of the fire seasson mate...


----------



## Sox

joogaray said:


> ..wish you and your family good luck for the rest of the fire seasson mate...


Thanks mate. :cheers

Woke up this morning to see the fireys using our road as a containment line to meet up with the fire that started on Sunday.

So that's good news, takes away our eastern threat.

The threat from the west is still big though, we're on top of the hill, and it goes down a valley on the western side - so if fire starts from the bottom...


----------



## DBerry

Just stay safe Soxy.


----------



## joogaray

Sox said:


> Thanks mate. :cheers
> 
> Woke up this morning to see the fireys using our road as a containment line to meet up with the fire that started on Sunday.
> 
> So that's good news, takes away our eastern threat.
> 
> The threat from the west is still big though, we're on top of the hill, and it goes down a valley on the western side - so if fire starts from the bottom...


..crikey mate..getting abit close for comfort..
..whats the lastest mate?


----------



## Sox

joogaray said:


> ..crikey mate..getting abit close for comfort..
> ..whats the lastest mate?


The controlled burn on the eastern side went well so it's pretty done and dusted.

As I said before, we still have bush on the western side, so we just sweat through another summer.


----------



## joogaray

Sox said:


> The controlled burn on the eastern side went well so it's pretty done and dusted.
> 
> As I said before, we still have bush on the western side, so we just sweat through another summer.


..come up to FNQ and live in the rainforest mate..abit harder to get a fire going up there mate..


----------



## DBerry

joogaray said:


> ..come up to FNQ and live in the rainforest mate..abit harder to get a fire going up there mate..


Only it's so fucking humid you can drown on a bad day :conf


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Only it's so fucking humid you can drown on a bad day :conf


..that's why we sit down the creek in the shade all day drinkiin' piss..


----------



## Sox

joogaray said:


> ..come up to FNQ and live in the rainforest mate..abit harder to get a fire going up there mate..


A mate moved there a few years back, he reckons cardboard boxes turned to weetbix within days. :lol:

BTW, anyone know where Spidey is?
@Spider


----------



## joogaray

Sox said:


> A mate moved there a few years back, he reckons cardboard boxes turned to weetbix within days. :lol:
> 
> BTW, anyone know where Spidey is?
> @Spider


..yeah true but the inside bit is still good..:good


----------



## joogaray

..ok..like WTF???

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1435632119988424&set=vb.167683393429908&type=2&theater


----------



## stiflers mum

Australia have soiled their undergarments 6-132:-(. On the bright wide_open_road/Bradman/Churchill will be pissed off the soap dodgers are flogging us.:yep


----------



## stiflers mum

Australa are 6-238 now Johnson and Haddin reviving the Innings.:happy


----------



## sallywinder

*12. Glenn McGrath - What does Brian Lara's cock taste like?
*Ramanesh Sarwan - I don't know ask your wife
Glenn McGrath - You mention my f*cking wife again and i'll rip your f*cking throat out!


----------



## Josey Wales

Congratulations my Australian brothers you played well today , Slater forgiven ? Lol 
Ps I don't fancy our chances tonight , a double for your lads today add the cricket & things are certainly looking up for you .


----------



## crash

Swings and roundabouts Josey,i grew up watching the Aussies getting regually smashed in the 70s and 80s.
90s were invinciable with Waugh as captain, back to getting smashed in 2000s hopefully were on another upswing.


----------



## Josey Wales

Yea Crash spot on it's all a cycle mate .


----------



## St Pecktor

sallywinder said:


> *12. Glenn McGrath - What does Brian Lara's cock taste like?
> *Ramanesh Sarwan - I don't know ask your wife
> Glenn McGrath - You mention my f*cking wife again and i'll rip your f*cking throat out!


Who was the Zimbabwean who came out with a corker against Warne?
Warne got pissed off when he kept getting hit for 4 and asked the batsman "Why are you so fat?" the batsman replied with "Everytime I fucked your wife, she gave me a biscuit" :cheers


----------



## stiflers mum

England 9-135. Johnson 6-30. :ibutt


----------



## sallywinder

http://www.news.com.au/sport/nrl/whats-the-buzz-rugby-league-versus-rugby-union-in-code-clash-next-year/story-fndujljl-1226777891743

GB vs Wallabies in hybrid league/union game.


----------



## Markyboy86

Why are most big fights in Oz on a wednesday? And how much does it cost for the ppv down there?


----------



## Sox

Markyboy86 said:


> Why are most big fights in Oz on a wednesday? And how much does it cost for the ppv down there?


I'm not 100% sure, but I'd guess because venues are cheaper through the week.
Typically between $20 and $50.


----------



## Markyboy86

Sox said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I'd guess because venues are cheaper through the week.
> Typically between $20 and $50.


Dont do big numbers then i imagine? Has any big fight involving an Aussie been on free tv or normal cable tv before? PPV for every fight seems scandalous!


----------



## DBerry

Often fights are on normal cable, very rare fights are on free-to-air here though.


----------



## Sox

Markyboy86 said:


> Dont do big numbers then i imagine? Has any big fight involving an Aussie been on free tv or normal ko tv before? PPV for every fight seems scandalous!


Terrible numbers unless it's a big fight, or your name was Mandy (Mundine) a few years back.

We don't have any FTA (free to air) boxing at all.
All of our boxing is on Foxtel (pay TV) which is ~$50 at a minimum, then you still have to fork out an additional $20-$50 for the main event PPV's.

FTA made an attempt a few years ago to bring boxing over for free, they showed 4 events (from memory), with the last one ending up with a brawl caused by Billy Dib.
FTA wanted nothing to do with boxing after that.


----------



## Markyboy86

Sox said:


> Terrible numbers unless it's a big fight, or your name was Mandy (Mundine) a few years back.
> 
> We don't have any FTA (free to air) boxing at all.
> All of our boxing is on Foxtel (pay TV) which is ~$50 at a minimum, then you still have to fork out an additional $20-$50 for the main event PPV's.
> 
> FTA made an attempt a few years ago to bring boxing over for free, they showed 4 events (from memory), with the last one ending up with a brawl caused by Billy Dib.
> FTA wanted nothing to do with boxing after that.


Madness, do you get the big hbo and showtime cards over there on tv?


----------



## Sox

Markyboy86 said:


> Madness, do you get the big hbo and showtime cards over there on tv?


Dunno what they are, but we get most big events on PPV.


----------



## Markyboy86

Sox said:


> Dunno what they are, but we get most big events on PPV.


Amreican cards on non ppv (your end)


----------



## Sox

Markyboy86 said:


> Amreican cards on non ppv (your end)


Sorry mate, I'm confused, what are you asking?


----------



## Markyboy86

Sox said:


> Sorry mate, I'm confused, what are you asking?


HBO and showtime cards (sat night in America, Sunday morning Oz time) do you get to see it on the box or do you need to find a stream online?


----------



## Sox

Markyboy86 said:


> HBO and showtime cards (sat night in America, Sunday morning Oz time) do you get to see it on the box or do you need to find a stream online?


As far as I know we don't get much of this, but I haven't had Foxtel for a couple years now, so maybe that's changed?
Someone with Foxtel might chime in.

Again though, none of it on FTA.


----------



## Markyboy86

Sox said:


> As far as I know we don't get much of this, but I haven't had Foxtel for a couple years now, so maybe that's changed?
> Someone with Foxtel might chime in.
> 
> Again though, none of it on FTA.


I can only imagne the shit that would go down if every decent Brit fighter were ppv, i love Geale but i would never pay ppv for him.


----------



## Sox

Markyboy86 said:


> I can only imagne the shit that would go down if every decent Brit fighter were ppv, i love Geale but i would never pay ppv for him.


I don't think anyone should have to pay PPV for any fight, any event for that matter, especially when you're already paying for Foxtel (cable, satellite) anyhow.
Its a massive rort, and why so streams are so popular.


----------



## Francis75

Sox said:


> I don't think anyone should have to pay PPV for any fight, any event for that matter, especially when you're already paying for Foxtel (cable, satellite) anyhow.
> Its a massive rort, and why so streams are so popular.


I agree Socks. I think only mega mega fights such as Leonard-Hagler or if Floyd-Pacman happened a few yrs ago are worth $50-60 ppv for what essentially is a few hrs of sport on tv.


----------



## Sox

Francis75 said:


> I agree Socks. I think only mega mega fights such as Leonard-Hagler or if Floyd-Pacman happened a few yrs ago are worth $50-60 ppv for what essentially is a few hrs of sport on tv.


Who's Socks, Franky?

Personally I don't think even the mega fights should be PPV, I mean tennis isn't, Formula 1, Moto GP, cricket, football, etc, etc.
Before pay TV came along in this country, all sports were on FTA, and these days with DTV, there's plenty of space for this kind of thing.

Pay TV has fucked us over so bad.


----------



## Francis75

Sox said:


> Who's Socks, Franky?
> 
> Personally I don't think even the mega fights should be PPV, I mean tennis isn't, Formula 1, Moto GP, cricket, football, etc, etc.
> Before pay TV came along in this country, all sports were on FTA, and these days with DTV, there's plenty of space for this kind of thing.
> 
> Pay TV has fucked us over so bad.


I don't buy any PPV anyway I'm not a complete mug. I download EVERYTHING and just make sure I avoid the result. It's not too hard.


----------



## Sox

Francis75 said:


> I don't buy any PPV anyway I'm not a complete mug.


So you're just a partial mug?

I don't buy any PPV either, don't have Foxtel anymore, though mainly because of how it's structured.
You're forced to pay for the basic package in order to have the sport. So $50 plus $25.
I wouldn't be interested in anything from the basic package.

Although I'm not sure I'm even interested in paying $50 a month for sport.
I'd consider $20, maybe $30.


> I download EVERYTHING and just make sure I avoid the result. It's not too hard.


Same here, or go to the local, which is not often because nothing is very local to me, that's what you get for living in the boonies...


----------



## stiflers mum

Markyboy86 said:


> HBO and showtime cards (sat night in America, Sunday morning Oz time) do you get to see it on the box or do you need to find a stream online?


 Yes some of them well the bigger ones. You have to pay $29.99 or sometimes more or watch it at a pub or club that shows boxing.


----------



## stiflers mum

Francis75 said:


> I don't buy any PPV anyway I'm not a complete mug. I download EVERYTHING and just make sure I avoid the result. It's not too hard.


 To each their own I would rather shell out $30-$50 and watch it live on a big screen rather than a computer monitor.


----------



## Francis75

stiflers mum said:


> To each their own I would rather shell out $30-$50 and watch it live on a big screen rather than a computer monitor.


You could still download a hd and watch on your tv these days.

Remember when Bum Hopoate fought Bum Mirovic on PPV. Fuckin LOL.


----------



## Sox

Francis75 said:


> You could still download a hd and watch on your tv these days.
> 
> Remember when Bum Hopoate fought Bum Mirovic on PPV. Fuckin LOL.


Mirovic wasn't a bum.


----------



## Francis75

Sox said:


> Mirovic wasn't a bum.


Yes he was/is.


----------



## stiflers mum

Sox said:


> Who's Socks, Franky?
> 
> Personally I don't think even the mega fights should be PPV, I mean tennis isn't, Formula 1, Moto GP, cricket, football, etc, etc.
> Before pay TV came along in this country, all sports were on FTA, and these days with DTV, there's plenty of space for this kind of thing.
> 
> Pay TV has fucked us over so bad.


 Boxing isn't popular enough. They showed I think it was Darchynian-Moreno on 7 mate and it bombed. PPV has a monopoly on boxing and makes heaps off pubs and clubs who put their fights on who in turn make money off the people who go specifically to see a fight and spend money on alcohol,gambling etc. Boxing will never be FTA again.


----------



## Sox

Francis75 said:


> Yes he was/is.


No he wasn't/isn't.


----------



## Francis75

Sox said:


> No he wasn't/isn't.


Yes he was/is.


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> Boxing isn't popular enough. They showed I think it was Darchynian-Moreno on 7 mate and it bombed. PPV has a monopoly on boxing and makes heaps off pubs and clubs who put their fights on who in turn make money off the people who go specifically to see a fight and spend money on alcohol,gambling etc. Boxing will never be FTA again.


Popular enough for what? The ludicrous amounts of money the elite make? Perhaps not, but then the elite make too much money. Vicious circle.

I know PPV has a monopoly on it, and I know it won't change, but that's only because enough people buy it.
I'm not into the whole boycotting mentality, but if I was, that would be first on the list.


----------



## Sox

Francis75 said:


> Yes he was/is.


Nope.


----------



## Francis75

Sox said:


> Nope.


Yep.


----------



## Sox

Francis75 said:


> Yep.


Nope.


----------



## Francis75

Sox said:


> Nope.


Yep.


----------



## Sox

Francis75 said:


> Yep.


Nope.


----------



## Francis75

Sox said:


> Nope.


Yep was a bum.


----------



## stiflers mum

Sox said:


> Popular enough for what? The ludicrous amounts of money the elite make? Perhaps not, but then the elite make too much money. Vicious circle.
> 
> I know PPV has a monopoly on it, and I know it won't change, but that's only because enough people buy it.
> I'm not into the whole boycotting mentality, but if I was, that would be first on the list.


 Not many people in Australia know any boxers besides Mundine and Green. They know nothing or very little about overseas boxers FTA TV makes it's money on advertising not enough people would watch boxing for them to sell advertising slots on a boxing event. Theirs only 1 minute between rounds so you can only really have ads between fights and because boxing is 99% grown men market it would only attract limited amount of businesses that would buy advertising slots. I suppose alcohol,car,hardware,camping and blokey things might benefit but not much IMO.


----------



## Sox

Francis75 said:


> Yep was a bum.


Nope, was an AUSSIE trooper.


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> Not many people in Australia know any boxers besides Mundine and Green. They know nothing or very little about overseas boxers FTA TV makes it's money on advertising not enough people would watch boxing for them to sell advertising slots on a boxing event. Theirs only 1 minute between rounds so you can only really have ads between fights and because boxing is 99% grown men market it. I suppose alcohol,car,hardware,camping and blokey things might benefit but not much IMO.


I know exactly how that side of it works, and it did work once upon a time, before pay TV showed up in OZ.

As said earlier, it may have even worked recently if Dib hadn't of fucked it up with that horrible display.

I think it could be said that boxing is even less popular today because it is only on pay TV.
The masses don't even get a glimpse of it anymore for it to even attempt to become popular.

Pay TV has fucked up a lot of things...


----------



## Francis75

Sox said:


> Nope, was an AUSSIE trooper.


Nope, was an Aussie bum.


----------



## Sox

Francis75 said:


> Nope, was an Aussie bum.


Nope, an Aussie trojan.

Explain how he was a bum.


----------



## Francis75

Sox said:


> Nope, an Aussie trojan.
> 
> Explain how he was a bum.


Just watch him fight Socks. Thats called a bum in boxing terms. Harsh but the truth. Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi.


----------



## Sox

Francis75 said:


> Just watch him fight Socks.


Seen him fight many many times.


> Thats called a bum in boxing terms.


Nope, that's called a journeyman in boxing terms.

Calling a boxer a bum is a bogan term and is totally disrespectful (unless of course they are a bum, for other reasons).


> Harsh but the truth.


Harsh, but not the truth.


> Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi.


Much better, go big Bob, OI OI OI. :happy


----------



## DBerry

Big Bob isn't a bum, sure he's no world beater but he isn't a bum. Trolling troll, tra la la.


----------



## Francis75

Sox said:


> Seen him fight many many times.
> 
> Nope, that's called a journeyman in boxing terms.
> 
> Calling a boxer a bum is a bogan term and is totally disrespectful (unless of course they are a bum, for other reasons).
> 
> Harsh, but not the truth.
> 
> Much better, go big Bob, OI OI OI. :happy


Nope Socks he is a bum.


----------



## Francis75

DBerry said:


> Big Bob isn't a bum, sure he's no world beater but he isn't a bum. Trolling troll, tra la la.


I'm not trolling Dales. Inboxing terms someone of Bob Mirovic's calibre is referred to as a bum. He is a bum. I'm actually a fan of his but I'm not a backslapping fan like some on here. I will tell it how it is.


----------



## Sox

Francis75 said:


> Nope Socks he is a bum.


Nope, you're a bum for saying that, Franky.


Francis75 said:


> I'm not trolling Dales. Inboxing terms someone of Bob Mirovic's calibre is referred to as a bum. He is a bum. I'm actually a fan of his but I'm not a backslapping fan like some on here. I will tell it how it is.


You are trolling.
In boxing terms Bob Mirovic is a journeyman. Real boxing enthusiasts would not call someone like Bob a bum. Real fans of Bob wouldn't call him a bum. Other boxers wouldn't call him a bum.

You are not a fan of Bob, you are disrespectful.

You do not tell it like it is, because if you were at the pub having a beer with Bob, you would not call him a bum, you are a classic keyboard warrior and troll.


----------



## Oska

Sox said:


> Nope, you're a bum for saying that, Franky.
> 
> You are trolling.
> In boxing terms Bob Mirovic is a journeyman. Real boxing enthusiasts would not call someone like Bob a bum. Real fans of Bob wouldn't call him a bum. Other boxers wouldn't call him a bum.
> 
> You are not a fan of Bob, you are disrespectful.
> 
> You do not tell it like it is, because if you were at the pub having a beer with Bob, you would not call him a bum, you are a classic keyboard warrior and troll.


:good


----------



## Francis75

Sorry folks but he is still a bum.


----------



## Roscoe

Big Bob was limited in boxing skills but still had the self belief n toughness to acquire the Oz belt on many occassions........never whinged n ducked anyone........always came to fight........no world beater but far from a bum Francis.


----------



## crash

Francis thinks hes a bum,others dont,he certinally wasnt a world better,but he was fun to watch.
On a diffrent note RIP Crash,my beloved dog of 15yrs has checked out,and i find out tomorrow if ive still got a job.Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Francis75

crash said:


> Francis thinks hes a bum,others dont,he certinally wasnt a world better,but he was fun to watch.
> On a diffrent note RIP Crash,my beloved dog of 15yrs has checked out,and i find out tomorrow if ive still got a job.Merry Christmas all.


Rip Crash. I will be devastated when my pet cat Henry passes away in the future.


----------



## Sox

crash said:


> On a diffrent note RIP Crash,my beloved dog of 15yrs has checked out,and i find out tomorrow if ive still got a job.Merry Christmas all.


Sorry to hear that mate.

My user name was the name of my first dog over 20 year ago, loved that little fella. He was a stray at the factory I was working at so took him home, he became a faithful mate for as long as he lived, which was another 12 years.

Since then I've lost 2 others, and currently have 2, one is in my avatar.

Hope your job is ok. :good


----------



## Kel

Why did most people call some of Mundines Argie opponents bums showing no respect, but when its an Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi citizen they are horrified of using that word.

I actually think that Mundines opponents (who were considered bums and cabbies) had much better records then Bob


----------



## Sox

Kel said:


> Why did most people call some of Mundines Argie opponents bums showing no respect, but when its an Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi citizen they are horrified of using that word.
> 
> I actually think that Mundines opponents (who were considered bums and cabbies) had much better records then Bob


I guess the reasoning is that the level of Argie fighters to Mandy were very low by comparison, hence why they were called a bum in comparison.

In isolation they are clearly far from bums, just like Bob.

But you're right, it's disrespectful either way. I'm guilty of it too. Shame on me, shame shame shame. ops

I will change my ways.


----------



## Kel

Sox said:


> I guess the reasoning is that the level of Argie fighters to Mandy were very low by comparison, hence why they were called a bum in comparison.
> 
> In isolation they are clearly far from bums, just like Bob.
> 
> But you're right, it's disrespectful either way. I'm guilty of it too. Shame on me, shame shame shame. ops
> 
> I will change my ways.


So what you are saying is that the word bum is used in comparison to the opponent they are fighter?? Interesting point.

So in isolation, is there ever an example of calling someone a bum? Again this is an interesting point!

So an example might read like this: Loleapai will no doubt be called a bum because he is facing the undisputed HW champ right? If he was to face someone of lesser standard the term might not be used.


----------



## Sox

Kel said:


> So what you are saying is that the word bum is used in comparison to the opponent they are fighter?? Interesting point.


It seems so.
But it gets more complicated -
Someone who dislikes Mandy would say so for sure.
Someone who likes Mandy would call it a tune up against a journeyman.
Someone from Argentina who likes the opponent would call him a hero for fighting someone the level of Mandy.

And there's many levels in between.


> So in isolation, is there ever an example of calling someone a bum? Again this is an interesting point!


I wouldn't say never. 


> So an example might read like this: Loleapai will no doubt be called a bum because he is facing the undisputed HW champ right? If he was to face someone of lesser standard the term might not be used.


By some for certain. See the above examples.

I think most people here would consider him to be a national hero with big kahunas.
People in Europe might consider him a bum.

Go figure.


----------



## Tuff Gong

It had a lot to do with the fact that Mundine kept claiming that he was the best, that he wanted to fight the best, that he was going to prove he was the best, only to end up fighting some no name from another country that had magically appeared in the top 15 of whatever fed he was being loyal to at the time.


----------



## stiflers mum

Kel said:


> Why did most people call some of Mundines Argie opponents bums showing no respect, but when its an Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi citizen they are horrified of using that word.
> 
> I actually think that Mundines opponents (who were considered bums and cabbies) had much better records then Bob


 True but Bob never claimed to be the bees knees and boxing bradman or promised to fight the best of the best and fought lowly ranked Argie cab drivers. I think that's why people arc up because Bob though limited is a likeable,knockabout guy and we don't know Neivas's etc. so we call them bums. Probably shouldn't but it would be a boring forum if we all showed respect to anyone who climbed into the ring and didn't use derogatory terms.


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> True but Bob never claimed to be the bees knees and boxing bradman or promised to fight the best of the best and fought lowly ranked Argie cab drivers. I think that's why people arc up because Bob though limited is a likeable,knockabout guy and we don't know Neivas's etc. so we call them bums. *Probably shouldn't but it would be a boring forum if we all showed respect to anyone who climbed into the ring and didn't use derogatory terms.*


:lol: Why is that?


----------



## stiflers mum

Sox said:


> :lol: Why is that?


 It would be boring if we showed respect to every fighter. Look you may be in the minority and would like it if we kept things civil and respectful but when Mundine promises the world and delivers Crazy Kim,Jerez,Tolliver,Waters some people myself included will call them and Mundine bums. Same as Green when he promises the world after beating RJJ calls Mundine an irrelevant pissant who fights chumps and babies(see even Greeny shows disrespect to fighters)then dogs offers from Ross,Dawson and fights drug addicts have little time in the ring or people like Santiago above their natural weightclass some people myself included call them and Green bums.
It's just how most people are if you go to a rugby league match it's worse. People full of grog calling players fucking whimps,pussies,poofters,heartless fuckwits etc from the safety of the crowd is ridiculous. Even I don't like that.


----------



## Roscoe

There's a huge difference when calling a fighter like big Bob a bum and an argie cab driver that mandy chooses to fight a bum............simple reasoning here.........big Bob was & always has been a very humble Oz fighter who never ducked a challenge from anyone and win lose or draw never gave excuses........now mandy who for all of his career thinks he is the so called man.......calls out every big name in the sport.........uses excuse after excuse when in fact he fights a big name n loses......and then sign son to fight argie cab drivers who are so out of their depth its embarrissing.........I think when we call them bums its not an attack on them but more on mandy.


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> It would be boring if we showed respect to every fighter.


I think it depends where and when, and in what context.

A bit of fun is ok, blatant disrespect for good people is uncool.


> Look you may be in the minority and would like it if we kept things civil and respectful


To a point, as you have also shown below...


> but when Mundine promises the world and delivers Crazy Kim,Jerez,Tolliver,Waters some people myself included will call them and Mundine bums. Same as Green when he promises the world after beating RJJ calls Mundine an irrelevant pissant who fights chumps and babies(see even Greeny shows disrespect to fighters)then dogs offers from Ross,Dawson and fights drug addicts have little time in the ring or people like Santiago above their natural weightclass some people myself included call them and Green bums.


Understood, and this is usually just a bit of fun.
I think the consistent disrespect shown from some people (even yourself at times with Green) is pretty offensive.
It's almost like a vendetta.


> It's just how most people are if you go to a rugby league match it's worse.


Never been, never will. Can't stand league, and it has some of the worlds biggest tools playing the sport, yet I even have respect for *what they do*. 
Not necessarily who they are though, for some

Besides, I wouldn't consider the audience at a league match to be representative of _most people_.


> People full of grog calling players fucking whimps,pussies,poofters,heartless fuckwits etc from the safety of the crowd is ridiculous. Even I don't like that.


Ok, so you've drawn a line yourself.
We all have different threshold of what we consider bad taste, no one is right or wrong, but it certainly wouldn't hurt to be mindful of others if we know it could be deemed offensive.


----------



## Francis75

Kel said:


> Why did most people call some of Mundines Argie opponents bums showing no respect, but when its an Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi citizen they are horrified of using that word.
> 
> I actually think that Mundines opponents (who were considered bums and cabbies) had much better records then Bob


Just shows the hypocrisy of some on this forum. People bashing me for calling Mirovic a bum when they have called better boxers than him a bum themselves.

It's the Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi backslapping culture on here, it out of hand and dangerous.


----------



## stiflers mum

@Sox. You have your opinion and I respect that but Green and Mundine bring it on themselves. As Roscoe stated when we call Mundines or Greens opponents bums we are not necessarily disrespecting the opponents(who are only earning a living in a tough sport we all love). But putting shit on them(Mundine and Green). Since you obviously dislike Mundine and like Green I will use another example. When Mundine dogged the fight with Trout saying ''he is only using my name to get recognised. I want to fight the Cotto's,Alvarez's the Mayweathers'' 2 of who Trout later went on to fight and instead fought Bronco McKart we all sledged Mandy saying '' fancy dodging Trout to fight that bum''. 
We don't mean to disrespect McKart who is only earning a crust but disrespecting Mandy who sledged Trout as a nobody and went on to fight Bronco a far inferior fighter.


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> @*Sox*. You have your opinion and I respect that but Green and Mundine bring it on themselves.


Sure, they bring on a bit of an ear bashing at times, but not constant vendettas every time their names are mentioned.

The way some carry on here it's as if they've raped their mother. :lol:


> As Roscoe stated when we call Mundines or Greens opponents bums we are not necessarily disrespecting the opponents(who are only earning a living in a tough sport we all love). But putting shit on them(Mundine and Green).


If it quacks like a duck...


> Since you obviously dislike Mundine and like Green


Say what? I'm not a fan of either, though I think Mandy is worse.


> I will use another example. When Mundine dogged the fight with Trout saying ''he is only using my name to get recognised. I want to fight the Cotto's,Alvarez's the Mayweathers'' 2 of who Trout later went on to fight and instead fought Bronco McKart we all sledged Mandy saying '' fancy dodging Trout to fight that bum''.
> We don't mean to disrespect McKart who is only earning a crust but disrespecting Mandy who sledged Trout as a nobody and went on to fight Bronco a far inferior fighter.


You can put whatever spin you want on it, it's uncool.

How about, Mandy is piss weak and gutless because he fights journeyman well below his skill level.
Why piss on the poor bastard who's already getting raped by Mandy?


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> @Sox. You have your opinion and I respect that but Green and Mundine bring it on themselves. As Roscoe stated when we call Mundines or Greens opponents bums we are not necessarily disrespecting the opponents(who are only earning a living in a tough sport we all love). But putting shit on them(Mundine and Green). Since you obviously dislike Mundine and like Green I will use another example. When Mundine dogged the fight with Trout saying ''he is only using my name to get recognised. I want to fight the Cotto's,Alvarez's the Mayweathers'' 2 of who Trout later went on to fight and instead fought Bronco McKart we all sledged Mandy saying '' fancy dodging Trout to fight that bum''.
> We don't mean to disrespect McKart who is only earning a crust but disrespecting Mandy who sledged Trout as a nobody and went on to fight Bronco a far inferior fighter.


McKart is no bum but he was well past any prime he had when Mundine selected him as an opponent.


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> McKart is no bum but he was well past any prime he had when Mundine selected him as an opponent.


 Thats kind of what I mean but we type the word bum to illlustrate what a pathetic opponent choice it was when Mundine was saying Trout was beneath him.


----------



## Kel

Tuff Gong said:


> McKart is no bum but he was well past any prime he had when Mundine selected him as an opponent.


But Mandy is also well past his prime when he fought Bronco (Djura) McKart :smile ....... that's considered a square off I would think


----------



## Sox

Kel said:


> But Mandy is also well past his prime when he fought Bronco (Djura) McKart :smile ....... that's considered a square off I would think


Even more reason to not call Mckart a bum then...


----------



## Kel

Sox said:


> Even more reason to not call Mckart a bum then...


I agree


----------



## stiflers mum

Sox said:


> Sure, they bring on a bit of an ear bashing at times, but not constant vendettas every time their names are mentioned.
> 
> The way some carry on here it's as if they've raped their mother. :lol:
> 
> If it quacks like a duck...
> 
> Say what? I'm not a fan of either, though I think Mandy is worse.
> 
> You can put whatever spin you want on it, it's uncool.
> 
> How about, Mandy is piss weak and gutless because he fights journeyman well below his skill level.
> Why piss on the poor bastard who's already getting raped by Mandy?


 Double standards by you Sox. Were you this scathing of Green after he beat RJJ when a journo asked him if he would fight Mundine again and he replied '' The guys a pissant Im defeating the best in the world(Dec 2009 RJJ is the best in the world:lolwhile he's fighting chumps and babies. I have bigger fish to fry Bernard Hopkins,America who knows''. So it's OK for Green to call fighters pissants and chumps but forum users who call fighters bums are disrespectful heathens?
Of course we all know he refused a 40/60 split with Hopkins and pulled a drug addicted Siaca out of rehab to smoke aforementioned irrelevant pissant out of his hole next didn't he.atsch
Nearly everyone uses derogatory language and terms about boxers in boxing and on boxing forums.


----------



## DBerry

*FTW *:yep


----------



## crash

Sox said:


> Sorry to hear that mate.
> 
> My user name was the name of my first dog over 20 year ago, loved that little fella. He was a stray at the factory I was working at so took him home, he became a faithful mate for as long as he lived, which was another 12 years.
> 
> Since then I've lost 2 others, and currently have 2, one is in my avatar.Thanks Sox and Francis, yep was thinking I didnt cry when my brother died but bawled over my dog.My job is safe for now but 200 odd just got laid off we lost 150 a few months back as well, one of the biggest underground mines in wa has just closed after about 30yrs, hard times for a lot of famalies.
> 
> Hope your job is ok. :good


----------



## DBerry

Sorry to hear about your sorrows, Crash.


----------



## Sox

crash said:


> Thanks Sox and Francis, yep was thinking I didnt cry when my brother died but bawled over my dog.My job is safe for now but 200 odd just got laid off we lost 150 a few months back as well, one of the biggest underground mines in wa has just closed after about 30yrs, hard times for a lot of famalies.


I was a mess when Sox died (he's my current av now), took ages to get over him.
My dogs are part of the family, they go most places with us. Took them on a 3 week caravaning trip around NSW a few months back.
We might be going on a 10 week around the block trip mid '14, the dogs will go on that too.

Good news about the job at least.
Sounds like it's just a matter of time though, you think you'll find work ok if it comes to that?


----------



## Josey Wales

crash said:


> Francis thinks hes a bum,others dont,he certinally wasnt a world better,but he was fun to watch.
> On a diffrent note RIP Crash,my beloved dog of 15yrs has checked out,and i find out tomorrow if ive still got a job.Merry Christmas all.


Shit Crash sorry for your troubles man i lost my boxer bitch 14 years old Megan a year ago last month hope your job is safe .


----------



## crash

Thanks to all you pricks for the condollances, now im embarrassed, Josey my job is safe for now, but weve lost near 500 people.
Im not to worried my self with the redundancies ill be out of debt, mortgage paid off, plus i have a fencing buisiness on the side, its all yhe youger people heavilly in debt


----------



## joogaray

crash said:


> Thanks to all you pricks for the condollances, now im embarrassed, Josey my job is safe for now, but weve lost near 500 people.
> Im not to worried my self with the redundancies ill be out of debt, mortgage paid off, plus i have a fencing buisiness on the side, its all yhe youger people heavilly in debt


..where have you been working crash?


----------



## sallywinder

Sox said:


> I was a mess when Sox died (he's my current av now), took ages to get over him.
> My dogs are part of the family, they go most places with us. Took them on a 3 week caravaning trip around NSW a few months back.
> We might be going on a 10 week around the block trip mid '14, the dogs will go on that too.
> 
> Good news about the job at least.
> Sounds like it's just a matter of time though, you think you'll find work ok if it comes to that?


Yeah, they get on your bed, wipe the green puss from their penis on your bedding, floor all through the house...fleas, lick their ass and lick you. Fuck....


----------



## Sox

sallywinder said:


> Yeah, they get on your bed, wipe the green puss from their penis on your bedding, floor all through the house...fleas, lick their ass and lick you. Fuck....


Shut up Sal, you knob.


----------



## stiflers mum

sallywinder said:


> Yeah, they get on your bed, wipe the green puss from their penis on your bedding, floor all through the house...fleas, lick their ass and lick you. Fuck....


 Well no dog I've had or known has done that green puss thing or the other stuff. Must be Queensland thing licking canetoads or something.


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> But Mandy is also well past his prime when he fought *Bronco (Djura)* McKart :smile ....... that's considered a square off I would think


Top player that guy.


----------



## Kel

St Pecktor said:


> Top player that guy.


Hehehe actually my brother played with him..... Nice fella as well


----------



## crash

Joogaray I work at mt Keith, wa percys at Leinster just shut, they had a earth quake about 2 mths ago and a lot of ground support failed, they made thedescion to shut shop.
The nickle price has been low since 2008 , you work underground as well dont you?


----------



## DBerry

crash said:


> Thanks to all you pricks for the condollances, now im embarrassed, Josey my job is safe for now, but weve lost near 500 people.
> Im not to worried my self with the redundancies ill be out of debt, mortgage paid off, plus i have a fencing buisiness on the side, its all yhe youger people heavilly in debt


just keep your head up mate, and keep falling forward onto your front foot and all will come good!


----------



## crash

DBerry said:


> just keep your head up mate, and keep falling forward onto your front foot and all will come good!


Cheers Dale, have a safe Christmas and nw yr.


----------



## joogaray

crash said:


> Joogaray I work at mt Keith, wa percys at Leinster just shut, they had a earth quake about 2 mths ago and a lot of ground support failed, they made thedescion to shut shop.
> The nickle price has been low since 2008 , you work underground as well dont you?


..hey buddy that's not good news..very hard times at the moment alright..and yeah mate I'm in a nickle mine here in Vietnam so we're all abit winky about the low nickel price as well..just hoping they don't mothball the joint until the prices go up..
..what job do you do mate?


----------



## DBerry

Dafuck?


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry

The nesting Falcon


----------



## crash

joogaray said:


> ..hey buddy that's not good news..very hard times at the moment alright..and yeah mate I'm in a nickle mine here in Vietnam so we're all abit winky about the low nickel price as well..just hoping they don't mothball the joint until the prices go up..
> ..what job do you do mate?


Joogs im on a 2900 bogger, and somtimes on a 1300 mine bogger.


----------



## Sox

crash said:


> Joogs im on a 2900 bogger, and somtimes on a 1300 mine bogger.


I thought you rode a Harley mate, never heard of a Bogger...


----------



## crash

Sox said:


> I thought you rode a Harley mate, never heard of a Bogger...


Bogger is a undergrund loader,, still got my harley unless you want to buy it.2001 softail duece.


----------



## Sox

crash said:


> Bogger is a undergrund loader,, still got my harley unless you want to buy it.2001 softail duece.


I did know that (well, I knew it wasn't a bike :lol, just trying to be funny, unsuccessfully. :rolleyes


----------



## Oska

just trying to be funny, unsuccessfully. :rolleyes[/QUOTE]

That was funny! :rofl


----------



## Sox

Oska said:


> That was funny! :rofl


:hat


----------



## sallywinder




----------



## DBerry

I'm drinking this right now :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

sallywinder said:


>


:lol:


----------



## sallywinder

60 ys OLD......I just turned the forum into granny grinders!:rofl







Great shoes Christie! _Source:_ Splash News Australia


----------



## sallywinder

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...-hollywood-party/story-fnk825dz-1226802928398


----------



## Josey Wales

Check out Sally TALKSHITE posting pictures randomly of women to subdue the *** yearnings he's obviously having , don't fight it rainbow boy you a broke back mountain dude . 
:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## sallywinder

Josey Wales said:


> Check out Sally TALKSHITE posting pictures randomly of women to subdue the *** yearnings he's obviously having , don't fight it rainbow boy you a broke back mountain dude .
> :rofl :rofl :rofl


Aint she something!! 60! wow!


----------



## Josey Wales

sallywinder said:


> Aint she something!! 60! wow!


:-( You're not fooling anyone turd burglar .


----------



## sallywinder

Josey Wales said:


> :-( You're not fooling anyone turd burglar .


I post a pic of a sexy 60yo woman and all josey wants to talk about is poofter stuff. We knowwho the real poofter is josey.....Here is a fact for you. When the first convicts came to oz, there were no women. The irish and Scotts would take off into the scrub and courted or raped the local gins, which caused a bit of strife. The welsh and poms however fucked eachother...AND THAT IS A HISTORICAL FACT!!


----------



## Josey Wales

sallywinder said:


> I post a pic of a sexy 60yo woman and all josey wants to talk about is poofter stuff. We knowwho the real poofter is josey.....Here is a fact for you. When the first convicts came to oz, there were no women. The irish and Scotts would take off into the scrub and courted or raped the local gins, which caused a bit of strife. The welsh and poms however fucked eachother...AND THAT IS A HISTORICAL FACT!!


Typing in capitals don't make it a fact rainbow boy .
:rofl. :rofl. :rofl


----------



## sallywinder

Josey Wales said:


> Typing in capitals don't make it a fact rainbow boy .
> :rofl. :rofl. :rofl


don't you get sick of the stench living in englands asshole...?


----------



## Kel

Josey Wales said:


> Check out Sally TALKSHITE posting pictures randomly of women to subdue the *** yearnings he's obviously having , don't fight it rainbow boy you a broke back mountain dude .
> :rofl :rofl :rofl


:lol:


----------



## Kel

sallywinder said:


> 60 ys OLD......I just turned the forum into granny grinders!:rofl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shoes Christie! _Source:_ Splash News Australia


The funniest part about this picture is when Christie was in her prime 30 or so years ago, there would've been cranky older women cursing her saying she'll get old fat and ugly one day........ Lucky for them their dead now :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Kel said:


> The funniest part about this picture is when Christie was in her prime 30 or so years ago, there would've been cranky older women cursing her saying she'll get old fat and ugly one day........ Lucky for them their dead now :lol:


 Man she's still smoking. Never forget her in the first Chevy Chase vacation movie. Billy Joel had that!!!!!!!!! Just shows what a good voice can do for you.


----------



## Francis75

stiflers mum said:


> Man she's still smoking. Never forget her in the first Chevy Chase vacation movie. Billy Joel had that!!!!!!!!! Just shows what a good voice can do for you.


The voice had fuck all to do with it. His wallet had everything to do with it.


----------



## Kel

James Faulkner what a champion


----------



## sallywinder

Kel said:


> James Faulkner what a champion


ugly aussies are BACK!!!


----------



## stiflers mum

Francis75 said:


> The voice had fuck all to do with it. His wallet had everything to do with it.


 She was a millionaire in her own right I think. One of the top paid models.


----------



## Francis75

stiflers mum said:


> She was a millionaire in her own right I think. One of the top paid models.


True but Billy Joel had mega wealth. His wealth had everything to do with her attraction to him. Heidi Klum had a similar attraction to the old gross billionaire Favio Briatore.


----------



## Kel

Billy Joel not only was rich but was a popular performer at that time, Christie got the best of both worlds which I have no doubt is what she was after.


----------



## DBerry

For @Spider


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## sallywinder

what do you call a bull that wanks. ....beef strokin off.....


----------



## DBerry

sallywinder said:


> what do you call a bull that wanks. ....beef strokin off.....


Did you ever hear the age old tale of the young bull and the old bull?


----------



## Sox

G'day cunts, what a weekend I just had!

Bumped into the one and only Dale Dingle Berry on Friday to watch the fights at the local.
All I can say is what a magnificent dungeon he has and what a marvellous rapist he is!










Seriously though, he was a fantastic host, with a lovely family. We bullshitted with the best, and he and his family are very hospitable and kind.
It was a great Friday night and Saturday morning.
Thanks Dale, you know you and your family are welcome up at my joint any time, here's a giant backslap for ya.










Unfortunately I only got to speak with Vino on the phone, as he had other commitments (maybe using the dungeon?), but I'm sure we'll crash into each other another time.

Saturday arvo was spent with another mate, and yet another on Saturday night and Sunday morning.
The rest of Sunday morning was spent at an all US muscle car show, and then we toddled off to AAMI park.

Wifey got her way and dragged me to the Botanic gardens, then we had some tucker in the caravan just before the show started.

We missed the beginning of Dan Sultan, though what I saw I quite liked.

A 1/2 hour break and the mighty Hunters came on stage. Never to disappoint, they performed spectacularly well, mixing some of their early tracks with the later.

Once finished, another 1/2 hour break and on to the Boss.
First track was Born in the USA and it went down hill from there.
I knew bugger all of his later stuff and for me it was a somewhat of a fizzer, though his performance was good.

Never mind, Hunnas were fantastic and the main thrust of being there.

Unfortunately I have to come back here and spend my time with you bunch of cunts.


----------



## whipsy

Sox said:


> G'day cunts, what a weekend I just had!
> 
> Bumped into the one and only Dale Dingle Berry on Friday to watch the fights at the local.
> All I can say is what a magnificent dungeon he has and what a marvellous rapist he is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, he was a fantastic host, with a lovely family. We bullshitted with the best, and he and his family are very hospitable and kind.
> It was a great Friday night and Saturday morning.
> Thanks Dale, you know you and your family are welcome up at my joint any time, here's a giant backslap for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I only got to speak with Vino on the phone, as he had other commitments (maybe using the dungeon?), but I'm sure we'll crash into each other another time.
> 
> Saturday arvo was spent with another mate, and yet another on Saturday night and Sunday morning.
> The rest of Sunday morning was spent at an all US muscle car show, and then we toddled off to AAMI park.
> 
> Wifey got her way and dragged me to the Botanic gardens, then we had some tucker in the caravan just before the show started.
> 
> We missed the beginning of Dan Sultan, though what I saw I quite liked.
> 
> A 1/2 hour break and the mighty Hunters came on stage. Never to disappoint, they performed spectacularly well, mixing some of their early tracks with the later.
> 
> Once finished, another 1/2 hour break and on to the Boss.
> First track was Born in the USA and it went down hill from there.
> I knew bugger all of his later stuff and for me it was a somewhat of a fizzer, though his performance was good.
> 
> Never mind, Hunnas were fantastic and the main thrust of being there.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to come back here and spend my time with you bunch of cunts.


Who was the taker?


----------



## Sox

whipsy said:


> Who was the taker?


We both had a go. :blurp


----------



## whipsy

Sox said:


> We both had a go. :blurp


Sharing is caring


----------



## stiflers mum

Hey little soxy welcome to my home
the familys away so its you and me all alone woah woah
Dales got a bad desire
oh oh oh
your shits getting pushed up higher

anal and oral he will make you do
smear his ring with vaso you'll toss his salad to oh yeah
your sphincters gonna be wider
oh oh oh 
your shits getting pushed up higher



















GO THE BOSS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> Hey little soxy welcome to my home
> the familys away so its you and me all alone woah woah
> Dales got a bad desire
> oh oh oh
> your shits getting pushed up higher
> 
> anal and oral he will make you do
> smear his ring with vaso you'll toss his salad to oh yeah
> your sphincters gonna be wider
> oh oh oh
> your shits getting pushed up higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO THE BOSS!!!!!!!!!!


:happy :wales


----------



## DBerry

stiflers mum said:


> Hey little soxy welcome to my home
> the familys away so its you and me all alone woah woah
> Dales got a bad desire
> oh oh oh
> your shits getting pushed up higher
> 
> anal and oral he will make you do
> smear his ring with vaso you'll toss his salad to oh yeah
> your sphincters gonna be wider
> oh oh oh
> your shits getting pushed up higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO THE BOSS!!!!!!!!!!


:rofl


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> G'day cunts, what a weekend I just had!
> 
> Bumped into the one and only Dale Dingle Berry on Friday to watch the fights at the local.
> All I can say is what a magnificent dungeon he has and what a marvellous rapist he is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, he was a fantastic host, with a lovely family. We bullshitted with the best, and he and his family are very hospitable and kind.
> It was a great Friday night and Saturday morning.
> Thanks Dale, you know you and your family are welcome up at my joint any time, here's a giant backslap for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I only got to speak with Vino on the phone, as he had other commitments (maybe using the dungeon?), but I'm sure we'll crash into each other another time.
> 
> Saturday arvo was spent with another mate, and yet another on Saturday night and Sunday morning.
> The rest of Sunday morning was spent at an all US muscle car show, and then we toddled off to AAMI park.
> 
> Wifey got her way and dragged me to the Botanic gardens, then we had some tucker in the caravan just before the show started.
> 
> We missed the beginning of Dan Sultan, though what I saw I quite liked.
> 
> A 1/2 hour break and the mighty Hunters came on stage. Never to disappoint, they performed spectacularly well, mixing some of their early tracks with the later.
> 
> Once finished, another 1/2 hour break and on to the Boss.
> First track was Born in the USA and it went down hill from there.
> I knew bugger all of his later stuff and for me it was a somewhat of a fizzer, though his performance was good.
> 
> Never mind, Hunnas were fantastic and the main thrust of being there.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to come back here and spend my time with you bunch of cunts.


Pleasure was all ours mate, was good to meet you and the wifey, Des is still talking about it :lol:


----------



## DBerry

How was the trip back, @Sox ? I hope all went well.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> How was the trip back, @*Sox* ? I hope all went well.


Yeh mate all good.
Travel pretty slow with the van behind so no mishaps with the law. :smile


----------



## Tuff Gong

Charlotte Dawson killed herself.

SMH article has heaps of comments passing on condolences, saying what a beautiful & brave person she was, & condemning online trolls for bullying her to her death.

As far as I know she wasn't being harrassed online this time around but articles paint a picture of a very needy & obsessive social media user - her friends apparently grew worried because all of her accounts were dormant for a few hours.

Anyway, I'm not unsympathetic but after her little attention-seeking hissy fit in 2012 (when she hopped online after coming home pissed & argued with twitter trolls, eventually posting a pic of her holding some sleeping pills with the comment 'you win, hope this ends the pain' before calling an ambulance to take her to hospital) I don't blame anyone but her for her predicament.

Considering the 2012 incident was caused by a tweeter telling her to go kill herself for derogatory comments she'd made about NZ culture & someone later dug up a comment she herself had made about the host of a TV show suggesting he kill himself, she had zero grounds to soapbox on, yet she was given airtime & media space to launch what I believe was a hastily contrived crusade about depression that resulted in her getting a paid 60 minutes interview & coincided with her releasing a book (surprise surprise!).

She obviously had major problems & should have concentrated on dealing with them instead of wasting her time desperately trying to be the center of attention.

This is the start of the backlash against social media I have long suspected will come.

Too many needy people addicted to instant gratification who have no mental strength. Time to fuck social media off & get back on the sportsfield where people can learn how to deal with losses instead of living in an artificial world where they cam avoid all the tough stuff.


----------



## Tuff Gong

PS the apartment she rented was being auctioned at midday on Saturday & the real estate agents found her body at 11.20am.

Could she have been any more of an attention whore?


----------



## Tuff Gong

@Sox 'first track was BITUSA & it went downhill from there' :lol:

You're kidding? I saw him in 2003 @ the SCG & he was phenomenal! Surely you know enough of his stuff to have enjoyed the rest of the show? Glory Days? Born to Run? Philadelphia? Badlands? 10th Avenue Freezeout? Dancing in the Dark?


----------



## Sox

Tuff Gong said:


> @*Sox* 'first track was BITUSA & it went downhill from there' :lol:
> 
> You're kidding? I saw him in 2003 @ the SCG & he was phenomenal! Surely you know enough of his stuff to have enjoyed the rest of the show? Glory Days? Born to Run? Philadelphia? Badlands? 10th Avenue Freezeout? Dancing in the Dark?


No joke mate, I know all the tracks you mention above, most of his early stuff, but bugger all from this concert.
I did enjoy the show to some degree, but it was also a big disappointment in that he didn't play much of his famous early stuff.
Here's the setlist and from that I know tracks 1, 3, 6, 9 (which isn't his, it's the Saints), 12, and 17.
We left after track 24, so missed a couple that I know.



 Born in the U.S.A. 
 Badlands 
 Lucky Town 
(Tour premiere) 
 Roulette 
(Tour premiere) 
 Growin' Up 
(Tour premiere (full band), w/ &#8230; more) 
 Wrecking Ball 
 Death to My Hometown 
 High Hopes 
(The Havalinas cover) 
 Just Like Fire Would 
(The Saints cover) 
 Lost in the Flood 
(Tour premiere, Sign request) 
 Spirit in the Night 
Born to Run 
 Thunder Road 
 Tenth Avenue Freeze-Out 
 Night 
 Backstreets 
(w/ Sad Eyes interlude) 
 Born to Run 
 She's the One 
 Meeting Across the River 
(Tour premiere) 
 Jungleland 
 Heaven's Wall 
 Waitin' on a Sunny Day 
 The Rising 
 The Ghost of Tom Joad 
(w/ Tom Morello on shared vocals) 
 Land of Hope and Dreams 
Encore: 
 We Are Alive 
 Ramrod 
 Bobby Jean 
 Dancing in the Dark 
 Twist and Shout 
(The Top Notes cover) 
Encore 2: 
 This Hard Land 
(Solo acoustic)


----------



## Sox

I would have liked to hear The River, Glory Days, Dancing in the Dark, Brilliant Disguise, Streets of Philadelphia, and Dead Man Walking.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Sox said:


> I would have liked to hear The River, Glory Days, Dancing in the Dark, Brilliant Disguise, Streets of Philadelphia, and Dead Man Walking.


Yeah, I see what you mean, it's a very new-album centric set...still, I know about half of them (did he play Born To Run twice?)


----------



## Dudman

Sox said:


> G'day cunts, what a weekend I just had!
> 
> Bumped into the one and only Dale Dingle Berry on Friday to watch the fights at the local.
> All I can say is what a magnificent dungeon he has and what a marvellous rapist he is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, he was a fantastic host, with a lovely family. We bullshitted with the best, and he and his family are very hospitable and kind.
> It was a great Friday night and Saturday morning.
> Thanks Dale, you know you and your family are welcome up at my joint any time, here's a giant backslap for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I only got to speak with Vino on the phone, as he had other commitments (maybe using the dungeon?), but I'm sure we'll crash into each other another time.
> 
> Saturday arvo was spent with another mate, and yet another on Saturday night and Sunday morning.
> The rest of Sunday morning was spent at an all US muscle car show, and then we toddled off to AAMI park.
> 
> Wifey got her way and dragged me to the Botanic gardens, then we had some tucker in the caravan just before the show started.
> 
> We missed the beginning of Dan Sultan, though what I saw I quite liked.
> 
> A 1/2 hour break and the mighty Hunters came on stage. Never to disappoint, they performed spectacularly well, mixing some of their early tracks with the later.
> 
> Once finished, another 1/2 hour break and on to the Boss.
> First track was Born in the USA and it went down hill from there.
> I knew bugger all of his later stuff and for me it was a somewhat of a fizzer, though his performance was good.
> 
> Never mind, Hunnas were fantastic and the main thrust of being there.
> 
> Unfortunately I have to come back here and spend my time with you bunch of cunts.


Saw "Hunners" a few weeks ago, thought they were good but You Am I were better

Saw Sprinsteen on saturday night & it was amongst the most spectacular shows i have seen, three hours went way too fast, the only fizzer was the sparkling wine i was alternating with the Red


----------



## Sox

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah, I see what you mean, it's a very new-album centric set...still, I know about half of them (did he play Born To Run twice?)


I only found out on the night that it was for his new album, which overall isn't a problem anyhow, as the main thrust of going was to see Hunters.
Bruce was just a bonus. Serious.



Bradman said:


> Saw "Hunners" a few weeks ago, thought they were good but You Am I were better


You Am I doesn't do much for me at all, I always felt they were a bit of a teenage girls band.

Having said that, I'm going to 'A Day On the Green' in a few weeks where Something for Kate, You Am I, Diesel, and Hunnas are playing again. 


> Saw Sprinsteen on saturday night & it was amongst the most spectacular shows i have seen, three hours went way too fast, the only fizzer was the sparkling wine i was alternating with the Red


As I said, it was a good performance, but it lacked something for me as I didn't know enough of the music.

I've lost count how many times I've seen H&C, I can't enough of em'.


----------



## DBerry

Regurgitater, 'The Gurge' is where it's at :yep


----------



## The Beave

Dawson was a piece of work, 47yrs old and looked like she had been stung by bees with that much botox.

She was broke, she was getting old, she herself was a bully as a younger women.

Her $1200 a week rent was being paid by friends, the unit was going to auction that day, she had nothing................... she was an attention seeker and blamed everybody else for her problems including internet trolls.

Now i'm no genius but if you are being bullied on the internet here's a thought.......... TURN OFF YOUR COMPUTER.


----------



## stiflers mum

The Beave said:


> Dawson was a piece of work, 47yrs old and looked like she had been stung by bees with that much botox.
> 
> She was broke, she was getting old, she herself was a bully as a younger women.
> 
> Her $1200 a week rent was being paid by friends, the unit was going to auction that day, she had nothing................... she was an attention seeker and blamed everybody else for her problems including internet trolls.
> 
> Now i'm no genius but if you are being bullied on the internet here's a thought.......... TURN OFF YOUR COMPUTER.


 Pretty simple isn't it I know people in real life who have put their fists through windows,done stupid shit and got in shit when drunk because their ex's have been saying bad things about them on facebook.atsch


----------



## Tuff Gong

@The Beave @stiflers mum

EXACTLY.

Dickie Wilkins said it yesterday - that he wished she'd just deactivated her social media accounts but she loved the drama - i.e. ATTENTION - too much.

Didn't know she was in debt until yesterday. $80k apparently, to the likes of John Ibrahim.

I thought we'd hear she'd OD'd accidentally but hanging herself so she'd be found the day her flat was to be auctioned screams of one last act of attention-seeking.

No great loss IMO. So much for caring so much about people - what effect will this have on Scott Miller? What effect will it have on all those people suffering from depression she claimed to be the champion of?


----------



## Francis75

The Beave said:


> Dawson was a piece of work, 47yrs old and looked like she had been stung by bees with that much botox.
> 
> She was broke, she was getting old, she herself was a bully as a younger women.
> 
> Her $1200 a week rent was being paid by friends, the unit was going to auction that day, she had nothing................... she was an attention seeker and blamed everybody else for her problems including internet trolls.
> 
> Now i'm no genius but if you are being bullied on the internet here's a thought.......... TURN OFF YOUR COMPUTER.


Pretty sure she wouldn't have lasted on this forum. Only the strong survive on the Aussie forum.

Seriously though it always baffles me when people such as this are broke or in debt. She had been a tv personality on varies shows for the last 10 to 15 yrs. Surely she had been earning fairly good money all those yrs. What on earth did she do with her money ? These people must have expensive lifestyles that they can't afford.


----------



## stiflers mum

Francis75 said:


> Pretty sure she wouldn't have lasted on this forum. Only the strong survive on the Aussie forum.
> 
> Seriously though it always baffles me when people such as this are broke or in debt. She had been a tv personality on varies shows for the last 10 to 15 yrs. Surely she had been earning fairly good money all those yrs. What on earth did she do with her money ? These people must have expensive lifestyles that they can't afford.


 Her affair with the K9 on Mundines Contender show was the beginning of the downward spiral.

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...reen-date-with-executioner-20100116-mdda.html


----------



## The Beave

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2569734/Charlotte-Dawsons-memorial-service-Sydney.html

This is pathetic really


----------



## Tuff Gong

The Beave said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2569734/Charlotte-Dawsons-memorial-service-Sydney.html
> 
> This is pathetic really


I agree - "Oh boohoo, it's all Scot Miller's fault" :cry

She was a hard nut and a head case


----------



## R9_

lol


----------



## Tuff Gong

R9_ said:


> lol


Fuck off Parmagiana


----------



## Sox

Check your email or clear your messages @DBerry.


----------



## DBerry

Farewell.


----------



## stiflers mum

DBerry said:


> Farewell.


 See you later Dale. Why are you leaving?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Farewell.












@DBerry

Cheers mate :cheers


----------



## Sox

@bruiserh89 Do you know what happened with Stiffjab? 
Someone said he was banned a while back, is that right? If so, what for?


----------



## bruiserh89

Sox said:


> @bruiserh89 Do you know what happened with Stiffjab?
> Someone said he was banned a while back, is that right? If so, what for?


Nah, he's not banned. He might be tied to a change table but not banned. It would be great to get him back. People always assume banned. I don't have any contact for him apart from here. Even though he lives a suburb away from me. A shame.


----------



## Sox

bruiserh89 said:


> Nah, he's not banned. He might be tied to a change table but not banned. It would be great to get him back. People always assume banned. I don't have any contact for him apart from here. Even though he lives a suburb away from me. A shame.


I might have a contact number for him somewhere, I'll try to dig it up tomorrow.


----------



## bruiserh89

Sox said:


> I might have a contact number for him somewhere, I'll try to dig it up tomorrow.


Yeah I reckon its worth a cage rattle. Wanna make sure he hasn't made the obituaries of anything serious.


----------



## stiflers mum

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah I reckon its worth a cage rattle. Wanna make sure he hasn't made the obituaries of anything serious.


 No mate he's OK he was banned(before you were mod)by the brits and won't be back. At least that what he told me at ESB.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?p=15958302#post15958302
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by stiflers mum View Post 
Yeah but you could just as well blame violent movies for things like that. I don't like MMA but you can't blame the sport for the actions of a few clowns.

Yo stiffy.

I got banned from that shithole CHB today and won't be returning. The mods and the uk posters on the world forum are a bunch of snoby cunts. I tried brining life to the boring world forum with some Aussie humor (i was pissed as **** for the first tome in years) and they couldn't handle it

I'm back to hang with my boy prowler 
StiffJab is offline Report Post Top


----------



## DB Cooper

stiflers mum said:


> No mate he's OK he was banned(before you were mod)by the brits and won't be back. At least that what he told me at ESB.
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?p=15958302#post15958302
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by stiflers mum View Post
> Yeah but you could just as well blame violent movies for things like that. I don't like MMA but you can't blame the sport for the actions of a few clowns.
> 
> Yo stiffy.
> 
> I got banned from that shithole CHB today and won't be returning. The mods and the uk posters on the world forum are a bunch of snoby cunts. I tried brining life to the boring world forum with some Aussie humor (i was pissed as **** for the first tome in years) and they couldn't handle it
> 
> I'm back to hang with my boy prowler
> StiffJab is offline Report Post Top


Not sure what StiffJab might have said in the world forum to upset them? But perhaps they need to get some big boy pants over there?


----------



## stiflers mum

Spider said:


> Not sure what StiffJab might have said in the world forum to upset them? But perhaps they need to get some big boy pants over there?


:lol:


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> No mate he's OK he was banned(before you were mod)by the brits and won't be back. At least that what he told me at ESB.
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?p=15958302#post15958302
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by stiflers mum View Post
> Yeah but you could just as well blame violent movies for things like that. I don't like MMA but you can't blame the sport for the actions of a few clowns.
> 
> Yo stiffy.
> 
> I got banned from that shithole CHB today and won't be returning. The mods and the uk posters on the world forum are a bunch of snoby cunts. I tried brining life to the boring world forum with some Aussie humor (i was pissed as **** for the first tome in years) and they couldn't handle it
> 
> I'm back to hang with my boy prowler
> StiffJab is offline Report Post Top


Argh! That sucks. I might have been able to have character referenced I was mod at the time.

Ohh well. Only one thing for it. I need to go into the deep dark bowels of ESB and get him back. Anyone who's seen apocalypse now will know what's needed!

Better get myself an alias. Wish me luck!


----------



## Sox

bruiserh89 said:


> Argh! That sucks. I might have been able to have character referenced I was mod at the time.
> 
> Ohh well. Only one thing for it. I need to go into the deep dark bowels of ESB and get him back. Anyone who's seen apocalypse now will know what's needed!
> 
> Better get myself an alias. Wish me luck!


I dug up his email address and have sent a message, hopefully it's still active as it dates back to 2011.
I didn't have a phone number.


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Argh! That sucks. I might have been able to have character referenced I was mod at the time.
> 
> Ohh well. Only one thing for it. I need to go into the deep dark bowels of ESB and get him back. Anyone who's seen apocalypse now will know what's needed!
> 
> Better get myself an alias. Wish me luck!


bruiser90 should do the trick.

Sick 'em Rex :yep


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> bruiser90 should do the trick.
> 
> Sick 'em Rex :yep


 That's perfect!


----------



## DBerry

stiflers mum said:


> See you later Dale. Why are you leaving?





Spider said:


> @*DBerry*
> 
> Cheers mate :cheers


All's well, thought I may have been in a lot of bother, sorry.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> All's well, thought I may have been in a lot of bother, sorry.


----------



## DB Cooper

Looks like there's a move at ESB to get avatars and the lounge back >>>

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?39144-ESB-might-bring-back-the-Lounge-and-Avatars

Imagine that. A boxing forum with avatars and a lounge :huh


----------



## bruiserh89

Bloody ESB. I gotta do 75 posts before I can PM Stiffjab!


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Bloody ESB. I gotta do 75 posts before I can PM Stiffjab!


It used to be 50 posts before you could PM :huh

Just call yourself Vladimir. Go to the European forum where nobody ever posts, and fire off 50 posts rapid fire :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales

bruiserh89 said:


> Bloody ESB. I gotta do 75 posts before I can PM Stiffjab!


Drop me a mail mate I can pass the invite back here on no probs , defo a loss to the forum he only got pissed up and done a bit of pommy bashing from what I here .


----------



## bruiserh89

@Josey Wales thanks mate. Sounds good. il draft something up when I finish work today.


----------



## Sox

It's all good guys, Stiffjab has replied to my email and will be back in a couple weeks.

I'll let him explain the details, but basically he's been flat out with family stuff.

@*Josey Wales* @bruiserh89 
@*Spider*


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> It's all good guys, Stiffjab has replied to my email and will be back in a couple weeks.
> 
> I'll let him explain the details, but basically he's been flat out with family stuff.


----------



## Josey Wales

Spider said:


>


That pic reminded me of the first evening I was left alone with my then new born daughter , my mother rang the door bell mid nappy change and I promptly answered it to her with half a turd stuck firmly upon my sweaty brow :lol:


----------



## Sox

Spider said:


>


In this case, I'm happy to not be a real man and never will be... :yep


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> In this case, I'm happy to not be a real man and never will be... :yep


Never forget a happy wife is a happy life.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> JUST GOT BANNED FROM ESB
> 
> 9,522 posts and they just disabled my password with no explanation whatsoever.
> Hadn't posted there since May 16th.
> Never once mentioned Check Hook Boxing other than in PMs.
> 
> One thing for sure:
> The Spider will be around a whole lot longer than ESB will :yep


You betta be, cunt :yep


----------



## Sox

Spider said:


> Never forget a happy wife is a happy life.


We have no kids. :smile


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> We have no kids. :smile


From point of view of nappies you are a very fortune man then. No doubt you get to clean up your share of dog shit though :yep


----------



## Sox

Spider said:


> From point of view of nappies you are a very fortune man then. No doubt you get to clean up your share of dog shit though :yep


Nah, I have well trained dogs. :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Nah, I have well trained dogs. :lol:


 @Stiffjab will be envious of that :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Sox said:


> Nah, I have well trained dogs. :lol:


:lol: Impressive.


----------



## DB Cooper

If there's one thing Hawkey could do it was skull beer.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> If there's one thing Hawkey could do it was skull beer.


A much better person to have leading this country than those two un-Australian embarrassments, Howard and Abott.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> A much better person to have leading this country than those two un-Australian embarrassments, Howard and Abott.


How's the advertising career going ''Hollywood"?

Any current adverts we should be scouring for a view of your ugly mug?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> A much better person to have leading this country than those two un-Australian embarrassments, Howard and *Abbott*.


Abbott in action >>>


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> How's the advertising career going ''Hollywood"?
> 
> Any current adverts we should be scouring for a view of your ugly mug?


:lol: I told you about the Home Hardware ad, now I ' farmer Bob Atkins' the face of Hayme's Paints.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Abbott in action >>>


----------



## DBerry

Don't know why Abbott didn't keep at it? :-(


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> :lol: I told you about the Home Hardware ad, now I ' farmer Bob Atkins' the face of Hayme's Paints.


Farmer Bob Atkins hey. Perhaps you should nominate yourself for that _Farmer Takes a Wife _show :lol:


----------



## Bugger

Spider said:


> If there's one thing Hawkey could do it was skull beer.


:lol:

That was classic..... between Hawkey and the whole section of Benaud look-a-likes..... gold!


----------



## DBerry

Bugger said:


> :lol:
> 
> That was classic..... between Hawkey and the whole section of Benaud look-a-likes..... gold!


Hawkey was a true larrikin, a lad. he may not be the man one would elect as the leader of a first world country, what with his background and all, but I was proud to have him as my representative. Unlike these sniveling snakes that the liberal party has put forward, Howard, if he was my dad I'd tell my mates my dad died when I was born, The Mad Monk, if he was my dad, I'd have the cunt sectioned.


----------



## Josey Wales

DBerry said:


> Hawkey was a true larrikin, a lad. he may not be the man one would elect as the leader of a first world country, what with his background and all, but I was proud to have him as my representative. Unlike these sniveling snakes that the liberal party has put forward, Howard, if he was my dad I'd tell my mates my dad died when I was born, The Mad Monk, if he was my dad, I'd have the cunt sectioned.


Talking of being sectioned I'm getting increasingly worried about the sally winders absence .


----------



## DBerry

Josey Wales said:


> Talking of being sectioned I'm getting increasingly worried about the sally winders absence .


The quiet before the storm, me thinks.


----------



## Josey Wales

Hope they let the cunt out before the Leapia fight but the cops up his way must have carried out a precautionary " lock that mad cunt up NOW " raid on him .


----------



## DBerry

Josey Wales said:


> Hope they let the cunt out before the Leapia fight but the cops up his way must have carried out a precautionary " lock that mad cunt up NOW " raid on him .


Poor cunt's being held indefinitely, under the new terrorism laws, well they'll keep it that way until the Leapia fight's over and the shock therapy has worked.


----------



## Josey Wales

DBerry said:


> Poor cunt's being held indefinitely, under the new terrorism laws, well they'll keep it that way until the Leapia fight's over and the shock therapy has worked.


:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

How lucky was this Norwegian dude not to be tomorrow's front page news and next weeks landfill >>>


----------



## DBerry

I love the Swedish chef explaining how the meteorite come to earth :lol: 'Hurdy gurdy gurdy hurdy"


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I love the Swedish chef explaining how the meteorite come to earth :lol: 'Hurdy gurdy gurdy hurdy"


Hard to take his expert opinion seriously when it's expressed like that :lol:


----------



## Francis75

Hello.


----------



## Francis75

Francis75 said:


> Hello.


Hi mate how are you ?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Fuck off back to the Aus forum you pathetic, boring cunt oh wait...:yep


----------



## Francis75

Tuff Gong said:


> Fuck off back to the Aus forum you pathetic, boring cunt oh wait...:yep


Hi BruGirl how's ya greasy hair today champ.


----------



## DBerry

Francis75 said:


> Hello.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Hard to take his expert opinion seriously when it's expressed like that :lol:


----------



## Francis75

DBerry said:


>


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Francis75 said:


> Hello.


----------



## Francis75

stiflers mum said:


>


If Francis says someone's Toni then their fuckin Toni.


----------



## DBerry

Francis75 said:


> If Francis says someone's Toni then their fuckin Toni.


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Francis75 said:


> If Francis says someone's Toni then their fuckin Toni.


atsch:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Bugger

DBerry said:


> Hawkey was a true larrikin, a lad. he may not be the man one would elect as the leader of a first world country, what with his background and all, but I was proud to have him as my representative. Unlike these sniveling snakes that the liberal party has put forward, Howard, if he was my dad I'd tell my mates my dad died when I was born, The Mad Monk, if he was my dad, I'd have the cunt sectioned.


You woulda loved my old great aunt mate.... proper old school Irish.... if she was fortunate enough to have Howard within range of her walking stick.... she woulda given him a proper hiding :yep


----------



## DBerry

Bugger said:


> You woulda loved my old great aunt mate.... proper old school Irish.... if she was fortunate enough to have Howard within range of her walking stick.... she woulda given him a proper hiding :yep


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

@DBerry

They met at Check Hook Boxing,chatting in the forum

then they started flirting just like teenage kids

Dale would post while drinking the PM's between them flying

Slugger said he'd take it anal and posted him male porn vids

Dale was stroking his man meat gave slugger his address,suburb and street.

and drove the blue veined train in his backdoor.

They finished sunday morning sluggers sphincter aching

walking in slow motion from Berry's cock and fist

Did they have a future,would Dale toss Sluggers salad

Would Slugger mind Dales gerbil up his arse covered in shit

He was stroking his man meat thinking ''man this will be sweet''

While riding Sluggers blue veined train in his backdoor



















:gayfight2


----------



## DBerry

stiflers mum said:


> @DBerry
> 
> They met at Check Hook Boxing,chatting in the forum
> 
> then they started flirting just like teenage kids
> 
> Dale would post while drinking the PM's between them flying
> 
> Slugger said he'd take it anal and posted him male porn vids
> 
> Dale was stroking his man meat gave slugger his address,suburb and street.
> 
> and drove the blue veined train in his backdoor.
> 
> They finished sunday morning sluggers sphincter aching
> 
> walking in slow motion from Berry's cock and fist
> 
> Did they have a future,would Dale toss Sluggers salad
> 
> Would Slugger mind Dales gerbil up his arse covered in shit
> 
> He was stroking his man meat thinking ''man this will be sweet''
> 
> While riding Sluggers blue veined train in his backdoor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gayfight2


WTF :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## stiflers mum

DBerry said:


> WTF :lol:


 Bit of Paul Kelly saw you and Slugger flirting in a lounge thread.:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

The prosecutor in the Oscar Pistorius case, Gerrie Nel, sure lives up to his "Pit-bull" nickname. The guy is fucking relentless, and Pistorius deserves every bit of shit he's being dished up.


----------



## DB Cooper

30,000 views now for this thread. Who would have though with only about a dozen regular posters.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> 30,000 views now for this thread. Who would have though with only about a dozen regular posters.


Un-fucking-believable!


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> @*DBerry*
> 
> They met at Check Hook Boxing,chatting in the forum
> 
> then they started flirting just like teenage kids
> 
> Dale would post while drinking the PM's between them flying
> 
> Slugger said he'd take it anal and posted him male porn vids
> 
> Dale was stroking his man meat gave slugger his address,suburb and street.
> 
> and drove the blue veined train in his backdoor.
> 
> They finished sunday morning sluggers sphincter aching
> 
> walking in slow motion from Berry's cock and fist
> 
> Did they have a future,would Dale toss Sluggers salad
> 
> Would Slugger mind Dales gerbil up his arse covered in shit
> 
> He was stroking his man meat thinking ''man this will be sweet''
> 
> While riding Sluggers blue veined train in his backdoor
> 
> :gayfight2


Fucken hell, what an imagination! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> Fucken hell, what an imagination! :lol::lol::lol:


Just fucking brilliant, isn't mate? He rivals Des in his imagination :rofl


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Just fucking brilliant, isn't mate? He rivals Des in his imagination :rofl


Des?


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Des?


My son, he's five and _very_ imaginative :lol:


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Un-fucking-believable!


We're unreal, and we don't even know it.


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> We're unreal, and we don't even know it.


:yep


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> My son, he's five and _very_ imaginative :lol:


No every kid has a TV star for a dad :hey


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> No every kid has a TV star for a dad :hey


:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Glad to see PacMan level the score against Bradley today. I thought he was hard done by first time around.


----------



## stiflers mum

Spider said:


> Glad to see PacMan level the score against Bradley today. I thought he was hard done by first time around.


 Im one of the few that thought the first fight was close and could of gone either way but that was a dominant performance today and the U/C was good too even without highlight reel KO's.


----------



## DB Cooper

Dib's opponent's ring entrance the other night was a gem >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

Some interesting dialogue taking place in that courtroom between Nel the "Pit-bull" prosecutor and Oscar the killer >>>

"I don't want to argue with you Mr Nel."

"Well I do want to argue with you!"

There's a virtual R by R being run in the Lounge here.


----------



## DBerry

Yeah, been reading it, interesting stuff indeed.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Yeah, been reading it, interesting stuff indeed.


Oscar must be having nightmares about Nel. The guy is fucking relentless.


----------



## Francis75

Spider said:


> Oscar must be having nightmares about Nel. The guy is fucking relentless.


Nel is ruthless. He would have me admitting that Grinning Greeny was an all time great. Pit bull Nel is very intimidating for the accused on the stand.


----------



## bruiserh89

Francis75 said:


> Nel is ruthless. He would have me admitting that Grinning Greeny was an all time great. Pit bull Nel is very intimidating for the accused on the stand.


I thought I heard today that he was at Oscar for all the tears at moments that seemed convenient to not answer the tough questions....I had an ex that used to use the same tactics. Crocodile tears for sure.


----------



## Francis75

bruiserh89 said:


> I thought I heard today that he was at Oscar for all the tears at moments that seemed convenient to not answer the tough questions....I had an ex that used to use the same tactics. Crocodile tears for sure.


I've found myself almost feeling sorry for Pistorious, almost :yep with all the tears and emotion but his story is all fiction, it's ridiculous really. Hopefully the judge, Adalaide Byrd doesn't screw up the decision.


----------



## Kel

Does anyway else think that when Oscar addresses the judge "My Lady" that it sounds like that guy on the thunderbirds :huh


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> I thought I heard today that he was at Oscar for all the tears at moments that seemed convenient to not answer the tough questions....I had an ex that used to use the same tactics. Crocodile tears for sure.


I get the impression Oscar's tears are about his own plight in facing a long jail sentence and nothing to do with his feelings for the woman he killed.


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> I get the impression Oscar's tears are about his own plight in facing a long jail sentence and nothing to do with his feelings for the woman he killed.


 Yeah could be.


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah could be.


Looks like there's going to be a delay in getting this thing finished. The judge has granted an adjournment until May 5th, citing scheduling concerns involving one of the assistant prosecutors.

I reckon Oscar will have the odd nightmare about Nel in the meantime.


----------



## DBerry

@Spider


----------



## DB Cooper

HAPPY EASTER you pack of scumbags. Hope you choke on your eggs.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> HAPPY EASTER you pack of scumbags. Hope you choke on your eggs.



View attachment 1670

Happy easter, cunts.


----------



## DB Cooper

> Attachment 1670
> Happy easter, cunts.


1670 to you too :huh


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> 1670 to you too :huh


Whoops ops


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

On a serious note. The man know as "The Hurricane", Ruben Carter, has died age 76 >>>

http://www.bbc.com/news/27097854


----------



## DBerry

DBerry said:


>


I'm going to go against the grain here with an unpopular opinion and say I do not think he was innocent, not do I buy into the hype of the song, in fact, I don't really like the song.


----------



## DBerry

Fuck, i've quoted the wrong post. atsch although it is quite clear that neither the chook, nor the rabbit are innocent.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I'm going to go against the grain here with an unpopular opinion and say I do not think he was innocent, not do I buy into the hype of the song, in fact, I don't really like the song.


I've read a lot of stuff on Carter and my feeling at least is he was more likely guilty than innocent.

I do like the Dylan song. But interestingly, although Dylan played a big role pleading Carter's 'innocence' and helped him prove it, once Carter was released Dylan seemed to form the opinion Carter was guilty all along. Dylan very quickly had nothing else to do with him.


----------



## stiflers mum

DBerry said:


> Fuck, i've quoted the wrong post. atsch although it is quite clear that neither the chook, nor the rabbit are innocent.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Sox

I think there's an awful lot us plebs don't know and will never know what happened back then.

Much of the stuff about him being guilty is very poorly written and sensationalised. I don't believe much of it for a second.

There's certainly some grey areas around the whole thing, but on the whole I think he was innocent. 
I believe he was stitched up by corrupt racist police.


As for the song, absolutely love it.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> I think there's an awful lot us plebs don't know and will never know what happened back then.
> 
> Much of the stuff about him being guilty is very poorly written and sensationalised. I don't believe much of it for a second.
> 
> There's certainly some grey areas around the whole thing, but on the whole I think he was innocent.
> I believe he was stitched up by corrupt racist police.
> 
> As for the song, absolutely love it.


It's not difficult to show doubt in anything and top defence lawyers are absolute masters at it.

I've read reams on this case. But like most of these sagas, the more you read the more confused you get.


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> I think there's an awful lot us plebs don't know and will never know what happened back then.
> 
> Much of the stuff about him being guilty is very poorly written and sensationalised. I don't believe much of it for a second.
> 
> There's certainly some grey areas around the whole thing, but on the whole I think he was innocent.
> I believe he was stitched up by corrupt racist police.
> 
> As for the song, absolutely love it.


_I'm not going to get into a stoush here, mate. None of us really now, but after doing some research, in 2000, when he visited here, I do believe he is guilty, Bob Dylan also believed that, after meeting Carter and dealing with him after he was released, and distanced himself from him. I don't like Dylan's songs in general, and don't like this song for claiming "he coulda been the middleweight champion of the world!" No he fucking couldn't have. An exciting power puncher he was, surely, but he was never going to topple Monzon, Benvenuti, Tiger or Briscoe, I also believe our Tony would have won against him.

To summarize, I thought the bloke was a cunt and out of his depth at world title level, yet a very good and entertaining middle of his time._


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> _I'm not going to get into a stoush here, mate. None of us really now, but after doing some research, in 2000, when he visited here, I do believe he is guilty, Bob Dylan also believed that, after meeting Carter and dealing with him after he was released, and distanced himself from him. I don't like Dylan's songs in general, and don't like this song for claiming "he coulda been the middleweight champion of the world!" No he fucking couldn't have. An exciting power puncher he was, surely, but he was never going to topple Monzon, Benvenuti, Tiger or Briscoe, I also believe our Tony would have won against him.
> 
> To summarize, I thought the bloke was a cunt and out of his depth at world title level, yet a very good and entertaining middle of his time._


It worries me that I agree with you when it's 11pm and you are probably half cut.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> It worries me that I agree with you when it's 11pm and you are probably half cut.


:rofl That's when I'm at my best!


----------



## DBerry

@Spider


----------



## DBerry

Sallywinder's been sentenced to Gulag :rofl I assume until after _*the*_ fight, brilliant :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

DBerry said:


> Sallywinder's been sentenced to Gulag :rofl I assume until after _*the*_ fight, brilliant :lol:


:-(


----------



## The Beave

There is a higher probability that CARTER was guilty


----------



## DB Cooper

@DBerry


----------



## DB Cooper

Not much room for a car in that space. Or is there?


----------



## DB Cooper

Apparently the guy on the canopy yelled out to the driver he couldn't park there just in time.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> @*DBerry*


:lol: I've cut steel beams down with a demo saw out of the bucket of a bobcat and excavator.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> :lol: I've cut steel beams down with a demo saw out of the bucket of a bobcat and excavator.


Why am I not surprised :lol:


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> _I'm not going to get into a stoush here, mate._


No need for a stoush ever Dale my good friend, we all have different opinions. :cheers


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> No need for a stoush ever Dale my good friend, we all have different opinions. :cheers


:lol: I thought you'd like that opening line, Soxy :cheers


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> No need for a stoush ever Dale my good friend, we all have different opinions. :cheers


A future new Sox mobile, complete with aircon.


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


Brilliant concept. Someone better get in quick with a patent on that idea.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Brilliant concept. Someone better get in quick with a patent on that idea.


:lol:


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


An oldie, but a goodie that one.


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## Sox

:lol: She's a ripper...

Funny you bring it up though, as a F100/F150 is on the list of cars I want, probably don't need the window mount AC though. :yep



DBerry said:


> A future new Sox mobile, complete with aircon.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> :lol: She's a ripper...
> 
> Funny you bring it up though, as a F100/F150 is on the list of cars I want, probably don't need the window mount AC though. :yep


Classy. But if you are going to fully pimp it's gotta be a reverse cycle unit.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mr & Mrs Huegill sure did their reputations some serious damage.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Mr & Mrs Huegill sure did their reputations some serious damage.


----------



## stiflers mum

Spider said:


> Mr & Mrs Huegill sure did their reputations some serious damage.


 Well I don't think he will be in high demand for motivational speeches to corporates anymore.

http://www.geoffhuegill.com/corporate-media-engagements

That being said heaps of people do drugs they just happen to be famous. meh.


----------



## DBerry

Yeah, poor cunts fucked 'em selves over, but half the fuckin' room would have a spoon up their noses.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Yeah, poor cunts fucked 'em selves over, but half the fuckin' room would have a spoon up their noses.


The biggest crime of all is getting caught. Nothing new in that.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> The biggest crime of all is getting caught. Nothing new in that.


Well, crime is not in the doing, it's in the getting caught, mate.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Well, crime is not in the doing, it's in the getting caught, mate.


I may have just said that?


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> I may have just said that?


It had already been said, mate, from you.

Sluggever_alone300 has waved a white flag (sort of) in his latest thread :lol:


----------



## Sox

Listen guys, crime ain't the problem, getting caught is.

Or so I've heard...


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> Listen guys, crime ain't the problem, getting caught is.
> 
> Or so I've heard...


:lol:

Crime is only about getting nicked, committing it is merely offending. To loosely paraphrase @Spider.


----------



## DB Cooper

Fark!! Fark!!


----------



## TheSpaceDuke




----------



## Sox

bruiserh89 said:


> *I thought I'd share fellas (at the risk of oversharing) I got 'the snip' today and whilst making light conversation with the doctor in an awkward situation with my nut sack out*


 This is sig worthy mate! :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89

Sox said:


> This is sig worthy mate! :lol:


This was meant to be in the NRL forum too! And yeah, I got no shame obviously. I'm gonna move it.


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> This was meant to be in the NRL forum too! And yeah, I got no shame obviously. I'm gonna move it.


Fuck getting the snip, every time I hear or read about it, I imagine the feeling of a tendon going "ping" like a rubber band :barf I admire your bravery though, mate.


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> Fuck getting the snip, every time I hear or read about it, I imagine the feeling of a tendon going "ping" like a rubber band :barf I admire your bravery though, mate.


Yeah it's the thought of it that gets people. Doesn't really hurt. Doc was telling me today that some dudes freak right out and he had a Sri Lankan bloke hyperventilate for 40 minutes on the table.


----------



## Sox

bruiserh89 said:


> This was meant to be in the NRL forum too! And yeah, I got no shame obviously. I'm gonna move it.


I thought you were a young bloke, am I mistaken?

(Obviously meaning young blokes usually don't get this done).


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah it's the thought of it that gets people. Doesn't really hurt. Doc was telling me today that some dudes freak right out and he had a Sri Lankan bloke hyperventilate for 40 minutes on the table.


If my missus ever leaves me, I'm gonna get it done, then hook up with a young hottie and tell her "we're trying for a baby, baby!" :yep


----------



## bruiserh89

Sox said:


> I thought you were a young bloke, am I mistaken?
> 
> (Obviously meaning young blokes usually don't get this done).


Two kids are enough for me. Not that young anymore. 36.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> If my missus ever leaves me, I'm gonna get it done, then hook up with a young hottie and tell her "we're trying for a baby, baby!" :yep


:lol: Mad cunt.



bruiserh89 said:


> Two kids are enough for me. Not that young anymore. 36.


Fair enough, for some reason I had you 10 years younger.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> If my missus ever leaves me, I'm gonna get it done, then hook up with a young hottie and tell her "we're trying for a baby, baby!" :yep


That sort of shit is secret men's business. Don't risk it getting out via a public forum :nono


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> If my missus ever leaves me, I'm gonna get it done, then hook up with a young hottie and tell her "we're trying for a baby, baby!" :yep


Haha. Class!


----------



## bruiserh89

Sox said:


> :lol: Mad cunt.
> 
> Fair enough, for some reason I had you 10 years younger.


 That'd be alright!


----------



## DBerry

TheSpaceDuke said:


>


geroni-fuckin-mo mufukkah.................................


----------



## DBerry

hey, @*Sox*, @*Spider* and @bruiserh89, what do you think about a roadtrip (through Canberra and Sydney, obviously) to Newcastle to have a couple of beers with Sifflers' Mum and thehook13, as well as a night running amok, when the fights are on there next?


----------



## DBerry

Any other pub regulars could be in on it too.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> geroni-fuckin-mo mufukkah.................................


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> hey, @*Sox*, @*Spider* and @*bruiserh89*, what do you think about a roadtrip (through Canberra and Sydney, obviously) to Newcastle to have a couple of beers with Sifflers' Mum and thehook13, as well as a night running amok, when the fights are on there next?


I'm in.


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> I'm in.


I recon it's a great idea, I don't think @Vino Veritas would come, young family and the world's smallest violin playing a sad, sad song, but @Leftsmash may be a starter. I'm keen as ewll, oh, wait, I'm suggesting it, red fuckin' wine :rolleyes


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

DBerry said:


> geroni-fuckin-mo mufukkah.................................


These talentless cunts want necking


----------



## DB Cooper

TheSpaceDuke said:


> These talentless cunts want necking


You just wasted 3 minutes and 44 seconds of my fucking life.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


>


Wow. That's eerie, like bob Marley predicting his own death.


----------



## DBerry

TheSpaceDuke said:


> These talentless cunts want necking


Better than most shit on the radio, and they are Aussies :confYou up for an Aussie road trip/meet-up?


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> hey, @*Sox*, @*Spider* and @bruiserh89, what do you think about a roadtrip (through Canberra and Sydney, obviously) to Newcastle to have a couple of beers with Sifflers' Mum and thehook13, as well as a night running amok, when the fights are on there next?


Does sound a good plan.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

DBerry said:


> Better than most shit on the radio, and they are Aussies :confYou up for an Aussie road trip/meet-up?


I'm doing chemo at the moment so I'll have to pass. I wouldn't be able to drink and I'm very shy when sober 

PS Sorry for insulting your favourite band mate.


----------



## DBerry

TheSpaceDuke said:


> I'm doing chemo at the moment so I'll have to pass. I wouldn't be able to drink and I'm very shy when sober
> 
> PS Sorry for insulting your favourite band mate.


:lol: Not my favourite band mate, the least smelly of all the shit my daughter listens to. Sorry you could not be a starter for the road trip mate, I hope all goes well, We are here as a little community, nay, a group of mates, now that we know, we can offer support you silly cunt. You're a good bloke, don't shut us out mate. Sad you can't come, next time, we need a character like you.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

DBerry said:


> :lol: Not my favourite band mate, the least smelly of all the shit my daughter listens to. Sorry you could not be a starter for the road trip mate, I hope all goes well, We are here as a little community, nay, a group of mates, now that we know, we can offer support you silly cunt. You're a good bloke, don't shut us out mate. Sad you can't come, next time, we need a character like you.


Cheers mate. I hope it's a cracker and provides some good banter for our little club!


----------



## DBerry

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Cheers mate. I hope it's a cracker and provides some good banter for our little club!


Only a pipe dream at the moment, mate, just come up with the idea after a couple of bottles of red about an hour ago. But mate! Please! Please keep us in the loop in here, will ya?! FFS.


----------



## DBerry

@All you cunts in here, particularly Spider, Dale berry the working model








[/URL][/IMG]

:lol:...........:rofl


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Better than most shit on the radio, and they are Aussies :confYou up for an Aussie road trip/meet-up?


I thought the same thing. It's not my cup of tea, but miles ahead of some of the shite going round.


----------



## Sox

TheSpaceDuke said:


> I'm doing chemo at the moment so I'll have to pass. I wouldn't be able to drink and I'm very shy when sober
> 
> PS Sorry for insulting your favourite band mate.


I don't drink at all mate, don't let that stop ya.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> @All you cunts in here, particularly Spider, Dale berry the working model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> :lol:...........:rofl


Wonder how sales are going since that campaign was launched? I sure wouldn't buy a used car from that bloke.


----------



## Sox

Spider said:


> Wonder how sales are going since that campaign was launched? I sure wouldn't buy a used car from that bloke.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


>


Another of Honest Dale's campaigns?


----------



## DB Cooper

Terrific A League soccer grand final in progress.

Brisbane 1 and Western Sydney 1 at full time.

Now for extra time.

And just quietly - from humble beginnings - this is the 2,000th post in this thread.


----------



## DB Cooper

Brisbane 2-1 in the A League soccer grand final in a thriller.


----------



## DBerry

Wow, went on a drinking rampage after the fight yesterday, ended up giving a bouncer a clipping and getting in just before midnight, at least I got home on the same day this time, I suppose.


----------



## DB Cooper

Just as well neither of them can fight or someone might have got hurt :lol:


----------



## rocco

Spider said:


> Just as well neither of them can fight or someone might have got hurt :lol:


Gyng was doing ok till the take down. Packer's superior ground and pound saw him take the points win.

Choc sent James a text asking him if he could get down to 175 lbs :hey


----------



## DB Cooper

rocco said:


> Gyng was doing ok till the take down. Packer's superior ground and pound saw him take the points win.
> 
> Choc sent James a text asking him if he could get down to 175 lbs :hey


Apparently someone was searching the bushes later for a Packer tooth or two.

If the pictures were worth a fortune imagine what a Packer tooth would be worth :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Kel

Bumped into Packer in the lifts at my work almost 12 months ago, i tell you he is a big carrnt.......... even a slim version.

But boy he wasn't pretty on the eye.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mikkel Kessler has called a press conference in Copenhagen for Wednesday. Fair chance it will be a retirement announcement.


----------



## stiflers mum

Spider said:


> Mikkel Kessler has called a press conference in Copenhagen for Wednesday. Fair chance it will be a retirement announcement.


 He said he would retire when he had a kid and he has one.


----------



## Kel

Any pictures of his missus pre kid?


----------



## DB Cooper

Jimmy Ellis a one time WBA world heavyweight champion and probably best known to Australians for fighting Joe Frazier out here in 1975, has passed away aged 74.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sadly now both no longer with us.


----------



## DB Cooper

That's how Alex should have landed the bolo against Wlad @sallywinder


----------



## stiflers mum

Spider said:


> Mikkel Kessler has called a press conference in Copenhagen for Wednesday. Fair chance it will be a retirement announcement.


http://www.boxingscene.com/mikkel-kesslers-announcement-generating-buzz--77541

He's fighting on according to this and wants a big fight. Wants a fight in October or November.


----------



## DBerry

Great news, I'm a big fan of "The Viking Warrior" and would like to see him in a couple more fights. A rubber mach with Froch could well give us the trilogy for our time.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Great news, I'm a big fan of "The Viking Warrior" and would like to see him in a couple more fights. A rubber mach with Froch could well give us the trilogy for our time.


Same, I'd love to see Mikkel knock that fucken idiot Froch out.


----------



## Kel

Sox said:


> Same, I'd love to see Mikkel knock that fucken idiot Froch out.


Froch is ok, why the hate bro?

It's not nice when the fans bag out fighters for no reason when they are just doing their best :smile


----------



## Sox

Kel said:


> Froch is ok, why the hate bro?
> 
> It's not nice when the fans bag out fighters for no reason when they are just doing their best :smile


Yep you're right, it is bad form, and I don't normally dislike Carl.

But after the Groves fight, Carl carried on like such a tosspot. :verysad


----------



## DBerry

Froch _is_ a tosspot :conf


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> Froch _is_ a tosspot :conf


You should have seen when he tried to do an 'ask me a question' session on twitter. He got trolled so badly. Some truly awful stuff. There are a heap of people that aren't fans.


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> You should have seen when he tried to do an 'ask me a question' session on twitter. He got trolled so badly. Some truly awful stuff. There are a heap of people that aren't fans.


My mate fought him for the Commonwealth title, the amount of pre fight drama was ineradicable, flying from Australia two days out from the fight, two star hotel etc. Then Westerman had one around seven of the first nine rounds, including staggering Froch badly in the first or second with only the ropes saving him from ending up on his arse (for no count)only for my mate to get stopped by the ref for stepping back of a jab!
Froch's after speech was similar to the Groves after speech, very arrogant, playing down his opponent and totally lacking any sportsmanship, professionalism or human decensy.

When my mate came home, I asked him what Froch was really like, his words were arrogant, dickhead, cockhead.


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> My mate fought him for the Commonwealth title, the amount of pre fight drama was ineradicable, flying from Australia two days out from the fight, two star hotel etc. Then Westerman had one around seven of the first nine rounds, including staggering Froch badly in the first or second with only the ropes saving him from ending up on his arse (for no count)only for my mate to get stopped by the ref for stepping back of a jab!
> Froch's after speech was similar to the Groves after speech, very arrogant, playing down his opponent and totally lacking any sportsmanship, professionalism or human decensy.
> 
> When my mate came home, I asked him what Froch was really like, his words were arrogant, dickhead, cockhead.


:-(


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> :-(


It had so many similarities to the Groves fight, it wasn't funny @*Jos*ey Wales The bloke's head is so far up his own arse it's not funny, I'd love to see Kessler stretcher the cunt out in their (hopeful) rubber match.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> My mate fought him for the Commonwealth title, the amount of pre fight drama was ineradicable, flying from Australia two days out from the fight, two star hotel etc. Then Westerman had one around seven of the first nine rounds, including staggering Froch badly in the first or second with only the ropes saving him from ending up on his arse (for no count)only for my mate to get stopped by the ref for stepping back of a jab!
> Froch's after speech was similar to the Groves after speech, very arrogant, playing down his opponent and totally lacking any sportsmanship, professionalism or human decensy.
> 
> When my mate came home, I asked him what Froch was really like, his words were arrogant, dickhead, cockhead.


Amazing. His post fight speech after Groves schooled him for 9 rounds was fucken disgraceful.

I hope Groves makes him look stupid this time.


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> Amazing. His post fight speech after Groves schooled him for 9 rounds was fucken disgraceful.
> 
> I hope Groves makes him look stupid this time.


Fuck, I don't understand the hate for Groves, I like him, I hope he doesn't leave it to the ref or judges this time around, Froch is an arsehole of a human being.


----------



## DBerry

I gave a junky mole a backhander yesterday, for graffiti, attacking Christian Ennor and spitting on him.


----------



## Josey Wales

DBerry said:


> It had so many similarities to the Groves fight, it wasn't funny @*Jos*ey Wales The bloke's head is so far up his own arse it's not funny, I'd love to see Kessler stretcher the cunt out in their (hopeful) rubber match.


I recall the westerman fight mate and i copped a heap of shit off the Froch fans for suggesting Froch might act a tad more humble , Froch walks around like charlie big bollocks here in the UK even though he still remains virtually unheared of outside boxing circles .


----------



## Sox

Josey Wales said:


> I recall the westerman fight mate and i copped a heap of shit off the Froch fans for suggesting Froch might act a tad more humble , Froch walks around like charlie big bollocks here in the UK even though he still remains virtually unheared of outside boxing circles .


Is Carl about as popular over there as Mundine is here?


----------



## Kel

Now that would be taking it to a new level sox.


----------



## Josey Wales

Ask any Aussie who Mundine is Down under and i reckon a large amount of people would either know who he is or had heared the name but that wouldn't be the case here if the name Froch was mentioned ,


----------



## Sox

Josey Wales said:


> Ask any Aussie who Mundine is Down under and i reckon a large amount of people would either know who he is or had heared the name but that wouldn't be the case here if the name Froch was mentioned ,


No I meant amongst boxing fans, as in Mundine is not very popular because he carries on like a douche, so is Froch looked at the same way?


----------



## Josey Wales

Sox said:


> No I meant amongst boxing fans, as in Mundine is not very popular because he carries on like a douche, so is Froch looked at the same way?


In that case then to a certain degree yes he is and it's getting worse with every fight , the bad breath quips aimed at Groves as an attempted taunt were seriously embarrassing for instance , i think he will beat Groves this time around handily enough ( hope i'm wrong in that prediction ) but i will be surprised if the TV companies will be using him as pundit post career .


----------



## St Pecktor




----------



## Sox

St Pecktor said:


>


:gsg :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Zelenoff.:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

The fuckwit trolled him about his daughter who has spina-bifida.

https://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blog...beaten-boxer-fight-gets-mauled-212417655.html


----------



## Josey Wales

When's the English language copy out ?


----------



## DB Cooper

St Pecktor said:


> Lucky punch.
Click to expand...


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> St Pecktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky cunt.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for ya :yep
> 
> :rofl
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Josey Wales

The odds on Wilder beating Wlad just fell dramatically if he can't park a bum like Charlie up whilst the guy is sitting down , Seriously though we all know Zellenoff or whatever the idiots name is ain't a full quid , that video is just wrong man , you can't go around hitting "can't get rights " .


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


>


:lol:

See how fast he moves when Wilder goes at him when Zelenoff's standing in the doorway :rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong

left jab danny said:


> Spewing looks like the Geale fight has been cancelled or at the very least its been postponed.
> The HBO card has been cancelled due to an injury to one of the heavies in the main event.
> Hopefully they can get this fight on another card?


Wow LJD, looks like you scooped our resident boxing expert @Kel on this story, well done mate! @Kel won't be happy about not being the one to break such news to us all.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


>


I was at the amateurs down at the Reggio Calabria club a few years back and witnessed, what was then, the worlds quickest knockout in a ring, one kid was so nervous he ran at the other kid and one punch clean clocked him, no count needed. I can not find any thing on the internet about it. I need the detective work of @stiflers mum


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I was at the amateurs down at the Reggio Calabria club a few years back and witnessed, what was then, the worlds quickest knockout in a ring, one kid was so nervous he ran at the other kid and one punch clean clocked him, no count needed. I can not find any thing on the internet about it. I need the detective work of @stiflers mum


Have a look at the video exactly 9 minutes in. What you described is exactly what happens.


----------



## DB Cooper

Another classic occurs 2 minutes into the video. A double knock down the referee doesn't apply a count for. Followed seconds later by a KO complete with the best chicken walk since Zab Judah :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Have a look at the video exactly 9 minutes in. What you described is exactly what happens.


Except the amateur that run in knocked his opponent out, and the kid that got knocked out was out out, face first no count applied, idt was remarkable, interestingly enough, the one that won never really went anywhere. 


Spider said:


> Another classic occurs 2 minutes into the video. A double knock down the referee doesn't apply a count for. Followed seconds later by a KO complete with the best chicken walk since Zab Judah :lol:


That was classic, I was at Geelong and witnessed a near double knock out when Steve Maxwell and Yousef Eskanderi dropped each other hard with simultaneous left hooks, Maxwell got up but would never have been able to fight on, Zab Judah stylee, but Eskanderi was lights out so Maxwell won by KO :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

*Who Let The Dogs Out *- boxing's dirtiest fights >>>


----------



## St Pecktor

Pretty entertaining FA Cup final earlier on. 
Kagsy and Franny must be happy.


----------



## Sox

I just noticed that many of us have been here right on 1 year, some of us a few days ago, some of us today, and others over the next few days/weeks.

ESB is still kicking along like a ghost town full of trolls, whilst we're having a wonderful time over here backslapping on a daily basis.

3 cheers for CHB and all the backslappers! :cheersarty:hammer


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> I just noticed that many of us have been here right on 1 year, some of us a few days ago, some of us today, and others over the next few days/weeks.
> 
> ESB is still kicking along like a ghost town full of trolls, whilst we're having a wonderful time over backslapping on a daily basis.
> 
> 3 cheers for CHB and all the backslappers! :cheersarty:hammer


----------



## Kel

Sox said:


> I just noticed that many of us have been here right on 1 year, some of us a few days ago, some of us today, and others over the next few days/weeks.
> 
> ESB is still kicking along like a ghost town full of trolls, whilst we're having a wonderful time over backslapping on a daily basis.
> 
> 3 cheers for CHB and all the backslappers! :cheersarty:hammer


Boo


----------



## Sox

Kel said:


> Boo


You know you love it KKKel, otherwise you wouldn't be here. :deal


----------



## stiflers mum

Yeah but ESB has buster and the prowler and I can still start my insightful threads on the fight ducking,false charity offering,epithany experiencing,perjurer from Perth which would get me banned here.:hey
But 1 year hey woohoo.:happy


----------



## DBerry




----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> Yeah but ESB has buster and the prowler and I can still start my insightful threads on the fight ducking,false charity offering,epithany experiencing,perjurer from Perth which would get me banned here.:hey
> But 1 year hey woohoo.:happy


Funnily enough I can log on with Sox, even though my IP is banned, using a IP hider.
I would have thought if they've banned my IP, why would my user name still be active? Friggin dummies.

Maybe I'll start trolling like you do and give the prowler some curry. :yep


----------



## St Pecktor

Anyone here ever watched the Shield?
The actor who played Julian off'd his wife in front of his kids the other day.


----------



## Sox

St Pecktor said:


> Anyone here ever watched the Shield?
> The actor who played Julian off'd his wife in front of his kids the other day.


Nah didn't watch.

Where's your name come from? Pecks, St Pecktor...


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Anyone here ever watched the Shield?
> The actor who played Julian off'd his wife in front of his kids the other day.


Yeah, just read that online. Julian the young gay black uniformed officer turned out to be a murderer :rolleyes


----------



## stiflers mum

st pecktor said:


> anyone here ever watched the shield?
> The actor who played julian off'd his wife in front of his kids the other day.


irl? Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Josey Wales

Spider said:


> *Who Let The Dogs Out *- boxing's dirtiest fights >>>


Anyone catch who was @ number three in that video ? , it looks to be the biggest Dog Shot I've ever seen in a boxing ring , James Butler after getting stopped in a charity bout for the victims of Sept 11 after the fight he removed his gloves and went over to what looked like congratulate Grant but broke the fellers jaw and sliced the poor fucker tounge in half with a bastard of all tine shot ( he got jail time for that ) but the creep didn't stop there he ended up murdering Max Kellermans brother and copped another 29 years stir . Utter arsehole .


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> Funnily enough I can log on with Sox, even though my IP is banned, using a IP hider.
> I would have thought if they've banned my IP, why would my user name still be active? Friggin dummies.
> 
> Maybe I'll start trolling like you do and give the prowler some curry. :yep


Tor is your friend, troll away.


----------



## DBerry

Josey Wales said:


> Anyone catch who was @ number three in that video ? , it looks to be the biggest Dog Shot I've ever seen in a boxing ring , James Butler after getting stopped in a charity bout for the victims of Sept 11 after the fight he removed his gloves and went over to what looked like congratulate Grant but broke the fellers jaw and sliced the poor fucker tounge in half with a bastard of all tine shot ( he got jail time for that ) but the creep didn't stop there he ended up murdering Max Kellermans brother and copped another 29 years stir . Utter arsehole .


The stupid cunt did it in front of half the NYPD as well, as it was a charity event to raise money for cops, fireys and ambo's lost in 9/11. he got arrested on the spot and his purse cancelled, what a dumb cunt.


----------



## DBerry

Just accidentally Dencorubed my cock and balls!


----------



## Francis75

St Pecktor said:


> Pretty entertaining FA Cup final earlier on.
> Kagsy and Franny must be happy.


It was great hey.:yep

Poor old Wenger must have been literally dying on the sidelines after the first 10/15 minutes. He is the most important person in the history of Arsenal football club and the shit he gets for not buying success like Chelsea/Man City/PSG etc etc is ridiculous.


----------



## St Pecktor

Francis75 said:


> It was great hey.:yep
> 
> Poor old Wenger must have been literally dying on the sidelines after the first 10/15 minutes. He is the most important person in the history of Arsenal football club and the shit he gets for not buying success like Chelsea/Man City/PSG etc etc is ridiculous.


im a fan of Wegner and love the style he gets his team playing. He has been a bit money why though throughout the years. You guys never really recovered when Henry left. I'd much rather Arsenal win the league than Man U, Chelsea, or City.

Pretty massive effort from Atletico to win the league. I read the other day that QPR have spent more on wages this season than them, and they're not even in the EPL.


----------



## Francis75

St Pecktor said:


> im a fan of Wegner and love the style he gets his team playing. He has been a bit money why though throughout the years. You guys never really recovered when Henry left. I'd much rather Arsenal win the league than Man U, Chelsea, or City.
> 
> Pretty massive effort from Atletico to win the league. I read the other day that QPR have spent more on wages this season than them, and they're not even in the EPL.


The English and Spanish league have been the best this year because they were in the balance to the end with different teams such as Liverpool and Athletic up there. Leagues like Spain and Scotland are shit when it's the same 1 or 2 teams winning it year after year after year after year.

Another thing I'm not happy about is the Fifa Fair Play shit. I don't like that fact that the rich oil clubs (man city,psg etc) are still able to compete in europe when they have taken the piss out of the regulations. They will have some penalties such as fines and a limit on players in their european squads but big deal they should be fucking banned from Europe until they meet the fair play regulations.People who don't understand shit criticise Wenger and Arsenal but if the Chelsea's/Man City's/PSG's of football tried to compete on a level playing field like Arsenal then they would probably be fighting relegation not still having success and competing well in Europe like Arsenal. Arsenal had to fund that brilliant new stadium of theirs (what did that cost them ? probably 3/4/500,000,000 $). They did all this without some rich oil baron throwing money around and still make champions league each years. Fuckin hell thats incredible success. Lets see Chelsea/Man City/PSG do anything close to that

What teams do you like for the World Cup ?


----------



## St Pecktor

Hmm. Always hard to pick really. I'm gunna go against the grain and say Spain won't win it. I think they're a bit past their peak and I'll even go out on a limb and say they might not get out of their group. Chile will be right up there with them and Holland IMO, and given that the tournaments played in South America, it could get them over the line.

I don't think Argentina will win it, though I'd like to see it happen. Messi has been a bit off the pace this season, and holds the key to their chances. To be honest, I haven't seen him play a game for Argentina since their last World Cup under Diego. A Brazil/Argentina final would be massive. 

England have some very good up and coming players. Sterling, Henderson, Barkley, etc are all players for the future. They could all do a good job now, but Roy Hodgson won't have a clue how to get the best out of them, or the team. 

I don't think Uruguay will go close to winning it actually. A lot of people rate them as semi final certainties, but they always struggle in South American qualification for some reason. Can't remember the last time they didn't qualify directly, and not via a play off.

Brazil seem to be a superstar short of being amongst the elite teams, but being on home soil will make them hard to beat. 

Don't really know what to make of Holland. Assuming they get out of their group, they're as good a chance as anyone really. Germany should have a good run and go to the later stages again. Can't see Italy, France, or anyone else making any sort of impact on the tournament.

I guess I'll say Brazil. European teams generally struggle in South America. I think Chile will be tough for anyone they play, and should claim some big scalps along their way.

Really can't see much for us though. I do like the progress football has made in this country, and some of the development steps that's been taken over the last few years is promising. Glad to see a lot of the older generation being fucked off. Unfortunately a lot of those changes won't have much impact on the current generation, and if we're being completely honest, we're a long way behind on talent to where we were 8, and even 4 years ago. 

We're lacking big time in the back 4, and given that Postecoglou will play attacking football, it could really get ugly for us against all 3 opponents.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> irl? Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!





Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah, just read that online. Julian the young gay black uniformed officer turned out to be a murderer :rolleyes


Never really seen him in an interview or outside of acting before. His character on the shield seemed like a bit of a miss though, as his story never really went anywhere and the show wouldn't have suffered at all if he had suddenly left.

Pretty disturbing though.


----------



## St Pecktor

Sox said:


> Nah didn't watch.
> 
> Where's your name come from? Pecks, St Pecktor...


i didn't really put any thought into the original "pecks" can't really remember. I think I was in a "taking the piss" mood and didn't see myself making anymore than a handful of posts when I registered so I put little thought into my username. Pecks as in pecs must have seemed like a good touch of mindless sarcasm as most of the avatars back then were of half naked ripped boxers.

What's Sox? Was it your dogs name or something like that? I think you've explained it before, but I can't quite remember.


----------



## Francis75

St Pecktor said:


> Hmm. Always hard to pick really. I'm gunna go against the grain and say Spain won't win it. I think they're a bit past their peak and I'll even go out on a limb and say they might not get out of their group. Chile will be right up there with them and Holland IMO, and given that the tournaments played in South America, it could get them over the line.
> 
> I don't think Argentina will win it, though I'd like to see it happen. Messi has been a bit off the pace this season, and holds the key to their chances. To be honest, I haven't seen him play a game for Argentina since their last World Cup under Diego. A Brazil/Argentina final would be massive.
> 
> England have some very good up and coming players. Sterling, Henderson, Barkley, etc are all players for the future. They could all do a good job now, but Roy Hodgson won't have a clue how to get the best out of them, or the team.
> 
> I don't think Uruguay will go close to winning it actually. A lot of people rate them as semi final certainties, but they always struggle in South American qualification for some reason. Can't remember the last time they didn't qualify directly, and not via a play off.
> 
> Brazil seem to be a superstar short of being amongst the elite teams, but being on home soil will make them hard to beat.
> 
> Don't really know what to make of Holland. Assuming they get out of their group, they're as good a chance as anyone really. Germany should have a good run and go to the later stages again. Can't see Italy, France, or anyone else making any sort of impact on the tournament.
> 
> I guess I'll say Brazil. European teams generally struggle in South America. I think Chile will be tough for anyone they play, and should claim some big scalps along their way.
> 
> Really can't see much for us though. I do like the progress football has made in this country, and some of the development steps that's been taken over the last few years is promising. Glad to see a lot of the older generation being fucked off. Unfortunately a lot of those changes won't have much impact on the current generation, and if we're being completely honest, we're a long way behind on talent to where we were 8, and even 4 years ago.
> 
> We're lacking big time in the back 4, and given that Postecoglou will play attacking football, it could really get ugly for us against all 3 opponents.


Yeah agree with pretty much all that you say.

Australia will get hammered in all 3 matches. Would like to actually see Messi/Argentina win but as you say Messi has not been himself. Brazil will do well on home soil (Every home nation does well in world cups, South Korea in 2002 etc) but I still think Brazil will come up short. If forced to make a pick I would probably say Germany but It is being held in South America so really whom the fuck knows.

I love it when it's world cup time. The key is not to overdose on watching too many matches in the first 1 to 2 weeks on the tournament. You need to keep yourself fresh for viewing the business end (knockout stages).


----------



## Sox

St Pecktor said:


> i didn't really put any thought into the original "pecks" can't really remember. I think I was in a "taking the piss" mood and didn't see myself making anymore than a handful of posts when I registered so I put little thought into my username. Pecks as in pecs must have seemed like a good touch of mindless sarcasm as most of the avatars back then were of half naked ripped boxers.
> 
> What's Sox? Was it your dogs name or something like that? I think you've explained it before, but I can't quite remember.


I had an idea it might have had something to do with pecs.

Sox is my first dog from back in the early 90's.
He died around 2004, but I used that name when I first started on the net in 1996 in the old html chat rooms and IRC. 
The name stuck, I just put him up on my av now.

Fuck, I've been using the www for 18 years, and the same ISP... :yikes


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Just accidentally Dencorubed my cock and balls!


On purpose... :deal


----------



## Kel

Ive got a feeling Messi will finally show his true wears at this international tournament.

There has been less talk about him recently and the pressure i reckon might not be as great, he has been suffering injuries last couple of years and is flying under the radar (for his expectations) so expect a career defining moment from him and possibly Argentina winning it off his performances.


----------



## Kel

Sox said:


> I had an idea it might have had something to do with pecs.
> 
> Sox is my first dog from back in the early 90's.
> He died around 2004, but I used that name when I first started on the net in 1996 in the old html chat rooms and IRC.
> The name stuck, I just put him up on my av now.
> 
> Fuck, I've been using the www for 18 years, and the same ISP... :yikes


You seriously been on chat rooms since 1996? That's pretty impressive and sad all rolled into one.

I didn't get bogged down behind a computer / internet until 2004


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Just accidentally Dencorubed my cock and balls!


What were you planning on doing? Shaving them :hey


----------



## stiflers mum

lol @DBerry. I accidentally dencorubbed my dick and balled turns up at the ER of his local hodspital weekly '' Nurse I accidentally fell on a gerbil naked and it's stuck up my arse''.:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Sox

Kel said:


> You seriously been on chat rooms since 1996? That's pretty impressive and sad all rolled into one.
> 
> I didn't get bogged down behind a computer / internet until 2004


Nah, chat rooms didn't last long, they got old real fast, not even 2 years.
Then came news groups, used those for a few years, then forums got popular.

But yeh, been online since 1996, mainly for business really.


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> lol @*DBerry*. I accidentally dencorubbed my dick and balled turns up at the ER of his local hodspital weekly '' Nurse I accidentally fell on a gerbil naked and it's stuck up my arse''.:rofl:rofl:rofl


:doby


----------



## stiflers mum

But seriously how does someone *accidentally* rub Dencorub in their dick and balls. That's like me saying I accidentally dripped candle wax on my dick and had repeated welts on my back from accidentally visiting a dominatrix parlour. C,mon @DBerry you're into S&M brah.:deal


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> But seriously how does someone *accidentally* rub Dencorub in their dick and balls. That's like me saying I accidentally dripped candle wax on my dick and had repeated welts on my back from accidentally visiting a dominatrix parlour. C,mon @*DBerry* you're into S&M brah.:deal


He does have a dungeon, he tried to lure me down there a few months back, but I knew better. :stonk


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> On purpose... :deal





Spider said:


> What were you planning on doing? Shaving them :hey


 Cunts, the both of ya :rofl


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> On purpose... :deal





stiflers mum said:


> lol @*DBerry*. I accidentally dencorubbed my dick and balled turns up at the ER of his local hodspital weekly '' Nurse I accidentally fell on a gerbil naked and it's stuck up my arse''.:rofl:rofl:rofl





stiflers mum said:


> But seriously how does someone *accidentally* rub Dencorub in their dick and balls. That's like me saying I accidentally dripped candle wax on my dick and had repeated welts on my back from accidentally visiting a dominatrix parlour. C,mon @*DBerry* you're into S&M brah.:deal





Sox said:


> He does have a dungeon, he tried to lure me down there a few months back, but I knew better. :stonk


:rofl In was fucked after training, both knees really sore so I rubbed dencorub gel on them, then, straight away, without thinking, took a piss. Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig mistake.


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> :rofl In was fucked after training, both knees really sore so I rubbed dencorub gel on them, then, straight away, without thinking, took a piss. Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig mistake.


I made a lovely chilli dinner for a lady once. Chopped the chilli without gloves. The night advanced and I ended up giving her a very unique burn. Oops!

She came good though and a good night was had by all.


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> I made a lovely chilli dinner for a lady once. Chopped the chilli without gloves. The night advanced and I ended up giving her a very unique burn. Oops!
> 
> She came good though and a good night was had by all.


I've both gone to "work the speed ball" on a girlfriend and tried to rub one out after preparing dinner using chili :lol: Had piss after chopping it and during eating a bowl of pho, flicked it in my eye accidentally.


----------



## DBerry

I guess it may be true, I may really be a dickhead :huh


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> I've both gone to "work the speed ball" on a girlfriend and tried to rub one out after preparing dinner using chili :lol: Had piss after chopping it and during eating a bowl of pho, flicked it in my eye accidentally.


And we have a winner! Good old chilli fails.


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> And we have a winner! Good old chilli fails.


:lol: Because I love chili so muck, every month there's a genuine chili fail.


----------



## Kel

Whilst we are on such crude matters, once in the late 90's when I was young, single and very vain, I pulled this dirty little bird one night...... Around that time I was going through a little phase wearing these blue contact lenses which certainly got results :yep. Anyway, when we got back to her abode I was quickly in missionary position giving it my all when suddenly I realised that I had no protection.... Quickly realising this was not a good time to become a first time dad, I decided to pull out only to shoot a rather thick custard straight into my left eye with the contact lens still in.

Suffice to say I quickly made my way to the bathroom for some running repairs. My left eye has no been the same.

I believe that was the end of the road for those baby blues.


----------



## Sox

Kel said:


> Whilst we are on such crude matters, once in the late 90's when I was young, single and very vain, I pulled this dirty little bird one night...... Around that time I was going through a little phase wearing these blue contact lenses which certainly got results :yep. Anyway, when we got back to her abode I was quickly in missionary position giving it my all when suddenly I realised that I had no protection.... Quickly realising this was not a good time to become a first time dad, I decided to pull out only to shoot a rather thick custard straight into my left eye with the contact lens still in.
> 
> Suffice to say I quickly made my way to the bathroom for some running repairs. My left eye has no been the same.
> 
> I believe that was the end of the road for those baby blues.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bruiserh89

Kel said:


> Whilst we are on such crude matters, once in the late 90's when I was young, single and very vain, I pulled this dirty little bird one night...... Around that time I was going through a little phase wearing these blue contact lenses which certainly got results :yep. Anyway, when we got back to her abode I was quickly in missionary position giving it my all when suddenly I realised that I had no protection.... Quickly realising this was not a good time to become a first time dad, I decided to pull out only to shoot a rather thick custard straight into my left eye with the contact lens still in.
> 
> Suffice to say I quickly made my way to the bathroom for some running repairs. My left eye has no been the same.
> 
> I believe that was the end of the road for those baby blues.


The selfie! One of my worst fears thankfully never eventuated. That's hilarious.


----------



## DBerry

Kel said:


> Whilst we are on such crude matters, once in the late 90's when I was young, single and very vain, I pulled this dirty little bird one night...... Around that time I was going through a little phase wearing these blue contact lenses which certainly got results :yep. Anyway, when we got back to her abode I was quickly in missionary position giving it my all when suddenly I realised that I had no protection.... Quickly realising this was not a good time to become a first time dad, I decided to pull out only to shoot a rather thick custard straight into my left eye with the contact lens still in.
> 
> Suffice to say I quickly made my way to the bathroom for some running repairs. My left eye has no been the same.
> 
> I believe that was the end of the road for those baby blues.


:rofl 
I've only ever shot into a sheila's eye, and that was enough, tough times mate :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I guess it may be true, I may really be a dickhead :huh


----------



## DB Cooper

@bruiserh89 nice work on securing Jeff Horn for a chat.


----------



## Josey Wales

Spider said:


> @bruiserh89 nice work on securing Jeff Horn for a chat.


Yep Bruiser is doing a sterling job and a TRUE fuck off tablet for all who said the board didn't need a Mod , Take a bow young man


----------



## Sox

Josey Wales said:


> Yep Bruiser is doing a sterling job and a TRUE fuck off tablet for all who said the board didn't need a Mod , Take a bow young man


:deal


----------



## stiflers mum

Josey Wales said:


> Yep Bruiser is doing a sterling job and a TRUE fuck off tablet for all who said the board didn't need a Mod , Take a bow young man


 It was only donkeyking who said that. And yeah will be good to read what Jeff's future plans are he's not taking the path of least resistance.


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> @bruiserh89 nice work on securing Jeff Horn for a chat.


Cheers @Josey Wales @stiflers mum @Sox but credit also goes to @Grantlee who had no hesitation making the initial approach to Jeff.


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> It was only donkeyking who said that.


I don't think KKKel and Francine were to happy with a mod either.


----------



## Josey Wales

Sox said:


> I don't think KKKel and Francine were to happy with a mod either.


Not to mention Sally who wanted to "throw his hat into the ring " good grief it would have been like giving the keys to the zoo to the monkeys .


----------



## stiflers mum

Sox said:


> I don't think KKKel and Francine were to happy with a mod either.


 Actually Francis was all for an interview 4 corners style with Greeny where we would introduce surprise witnesses,the transcripts to the appeal Briggs won for his $75000 fine,the Busselton triage nurse etc. This was of course knocked on the head and that's where his anti-mod stance started. Franky is funny some people just don't get him IMO. Yeah and kel was against it too but realistically you need a mod. And these interviews are good they did it at KT's site good concept.


----------



## Josey Wales

Welcome to the Fun Time Francis appreciation club mate, Francis is a TOP DRAW poster who possesses an elite level of boxing knowledge making him a VITAL cog in the CHB Aussie sections wheel . Let's here it for Francis .


----------



## St Pecktor

Ok, Enough with the politician widdle woddle Josey. Let's hear your World Cup thoughts old fella.


----------



## Josey Wales

St Pecktor said:


> Ok, Enough with the politician widdle woddle Josey. Let's hear your World Cup thoughts old fella.


Ok but you'd be better off asking Francis his football knowledge is only secondary to his boxing knowledge , lol 
For me ? Well the 
hime nation Brazil are the obvious favourites , Argentina look the most likely to progress with Messi stamping his class all over tourney & Spain the best pick from Europe .

BTW Pecks old son please stab me out a lucky six on your Aussie coupon seeing as your my go to guy down under . Thanks in advance Josey


----------



## Francis75

Josey Wales said:


> Welcome to the Fun Time Francis appreciation club mate, Francis is a TOP DRAW poster who possesses an elite level of boxing knowledge making him a VITAL cog in the CHB Aussie sections wheel . Let's here it for Francis .


Cheers Josey you are a good guy and know your stuff on many subjects.

I personally don't mind having a Mod on here, Bruiser does do a fair job in general.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> I don't think KKKel and Francine were to happy with a mod either.


They aren't too happy with life.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Ok, Enough with the politician widdle woddle Josey. Let's hear your World Cup thoughts old fella.


 Are Senegal in it? Im going for Korea for my buddy Prom's ''WWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!":rofl


----------



## DBerry




----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Are Senegal in it? Im going for Korea for my buddy Prom's ''WWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!":rofl


i didn't have the heart to tell him that they got given a gift run in that tournament. He would have branded me racist if I had.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## rusty nails

thehook13 said:


>


fuck thats a good photo


----------



## thehook13

rusty nails said:


> fuck thats a good photo


It's great to see the blues showing some intensity and pride, after all these years coming up short. Usually not by much though.


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


>


Kumate! Kumate!


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


I assume that chalkboard is outside a pub in the UK from the pic properties?

A person of great wisdom has been pushing the chalk.


----------



## DBerry

Wowee, I've just been over to shitside for a little look see, woah, @bruisehr89 @*PIRA* @*Sox* you boys are right about Midnight Beat Prowler, I stand corrected, and @*Kel* and @Francis 75, really, REALLY!? :-(


----------



## DBerry

Classic TotalCuntBoxa "Jesus this guy is just all over it like a lizard drinking water." atsch :rofl


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Classic TotalCuntBoxa "Jesus this guy is just all over it like a lizard drinking water." atsch :rofl


Did you see where he admitted he wants everyone to beat Geale because of me! :happy
I got to him bad... :yep


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> Did you see where he admitted he wants everyone to beat Geale because of me! :happy
> I got to him bad... :yep


Not yet :lol: What an arseclown, are you "Sudden" over there?


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Not yet :lol: What an arseclown, are you "Sudden" over there?


Nah, not posting at all, just viewing.

It's in this thread...

_*sam soliman calls out GGG post fight*_


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> Nah, not posting at all, just viewing.
> 
> It's in this this thread...
> 
> _*sam soliman calls out GGG post fight*_


I'm in there now :lol: I can't fathom that simple cunt's incomprehension of the English language and his inability to spell. I couldn't believe it, once, he told everyone on there he was a computer scientist :rofl What a gig, he's done a couple of T.A.F.E. IT courses and all of a sudden he's a scientist atsch


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> Wowee, I've just been over to shitside for a little look see, woah, @bruisehr89 @*PIRA* @*Sox* you boys are right about Midnight Beat Prowler, I stand corrected, and @*Kel* and @Francis 75, really, REALLY!? :-(


Hes perma banned but had nothing to do with me. haven't had any run ins with him.


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> Not yet :lol: What an arseclown, are you "Sudden" over there?


I'd love to poach some of the good folk from over there. 74 more posts and I'll be able to PM and make some approaches! I don't think I could be fucked. Too much hard work.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> I'm in there now :lol: I can't fathom that simple cunt's incomprehension of the English language and his inability to spell. I couldn't believe it, once, he told everyone on there he was a computer scientist :rofl What a gig, he's done a couple of T.A.F.E. IT courses and all of a sudden he's a scientist atsch


If he realised how stupid he really is, I think he'd shoot himself in the head. :lol:


----------



## DBerry

:lol: If I had some disposable cash, I'd buy some adspace over there and put up a CHB ad.


----------



## Sox

bruiserh89 said:


> I'd love to poach some of the good folk from over there. 74 more posts and I'll be able to PM and make some approaches! I don't think I could be fucked. Too much hard work.


We need Buster. :hey


----------



## bruiserh89

Sox said:


> We need Buster. :hey


Ummm. No way!


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> I'm in there now :lol: I can't fathom that simple cunt's incomprehension of the English language and his inability to spell. I couldn't believe it, once, he told everyone on there he was a computer scientist :rofl What a gig, he's done a couple of T.A.F.E. IT courses and all of a sudden he's a scientist atsch


Your mate, Big Fella, is starting to give him some curry.

If it's the same big fella from here?


----------



## Sox

bruiserh89 said:


> Ummm. No way!


Buster was harmless, not a spiteful cunt like the other couple of tossers over there.


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> Your mate, Big Fella, is starting to give him some curry.
> 
> If it's the same big fella from here?


Yeah, he's one and the same :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89

Sox said:


> Buster was harmless, not a spiteful cunt like the other couple of tossers over there.


Nah, he just personally did my head in.


----------



## DBerry

Classic Brua "Congratulations, you've reached the inevitable conclusion that you're dealing with a complete idiot" :rofl


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> Nah, he just personally did my head in.


Yeah, mine too. He's a bit of a cock, he gets on my tits somewhat.


----------



## PIRA

bruiserh89 said:


> I'd love to poach some of the good folk from over there. 74 more posts and I'll be able to PM and make some approaches! I don't think I could be fucked. Too much hard work.


Hopefully my dismal post count will improve here. Gotta laugh at my other handle - 30 plus cunts on ignore :happyand every friend left or banned.


----------



## Francis75

DBerry said:


> Wowee, I've just been over to shitside for a little look see, woah, @bruisehr89 @*PIRA* @*Sox* you boys are right about Midnight Beat Prowler, I stand corrected, and @*Kel* and @Francis 75, really, REALLY!? :-(


What on earth are you talking about Dales ?


----------



## bruiserh89

PIRA said:


> Hopefully my dismal post count will improve here. Gotta laugh at my other handle - 30 plus cunts on ignore :happyand every friend left or banned.


That is an impressive number :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

DBerry said:


> Classic Brua "Congratulations, you've reached the inevitable conclusion that you're dealing with a complete idiot" :rofl


:yep


----------



## stiflers mum

Sox said:


> Buster was harmless, not a spiteful cunt like the other couple of tossers over there.


 This. Except with me I get too him his lack of boxing knowledge but never admit he's wrong attitude I find strangely admirable.:yep
So many unintentional brilliant threads. Floyd Mayweather v Daniel Geale,Green was seriously doing everything to lose,Kali Meehan v Vitali Klitchko,Hopkins chickens out. He say's he's here if he is his thread starting has improved dramatically.


----------



## DB Cooper

Ask me questions, get no answers 
Give me nothing, take no chances 
Show me books with empty pages 
Wind your clocks and read your gauges

Shadow boxer 
Shadow boxer

Tell me truths that have no meaning 
Live in rooms that have no ceiling 
Now your friends are all departed 
So your secret's closely guarded

Shadow boxer
Shadow boxer 
Shadow boxer

Don't go walking out late at night 
Bolt your door, lock your windows tight 
Be much safer staying out of sight

You're just a shadow boxer 
Shadow boxer 
Shadow boxer

(Solo)

Don't go walking out late at night 
Bolt your door, lock your windows tight 
Be much safer staying out of sight 
You might go down in a state of fright 
Watch out when you're all alone 
Locked inside your safety zone 
You might find that you have turned to stone

Shadow boxer 
Shadow boxer 
Shadow boxer 
Shadow boxer 
You ain't nothin' but a shadow boxer 
Shadow boxer 
Shadow boxer

*RIP Doc* :cheers


----------



## DBerry

Did Doc Neeson die?


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Did Doc Neeson die?


Yeh mate, yesterday morning.

RIP Doc...


----------



## Tuff Gong

sox said:


> yeh mate, yesterday morning.
> 
> Rip doc...


no way get fucked fuck off!?!?


----------



## Sox

Tuff Gong said:


> no way get fucked fuck off!?!?


Yup, he can _*Live it up*_ now...

Was one of my favorites when I was a young bloke.


----------



## DBerry

He always wanted to get out of here


----------



## Sox

Another favorite...


----------



## DBerry




----------



## Sox

The list is endless.


----------



## Kel

Fuck it's bogan central around these parts.

I asked my pommy misses had she ever heard of "The Angels" ...... her answer: NOPE!


----------



## Sox

Kel said:


> Fuck it's bogan central around these parts.
> 
> I asked my pommy misses had she ever heard of "The Angels" ...... her answer: NOPE!


If being a bogan means knowing this classic OZ band, than I'm proud to be one.


----------



## Kel

Sox said:


> If being a bogan means knowing this classic OZ band, than I'm proud to be one.


The clientele who would attend their concerts were some of the more upstanding member's of the community... true story :lol:

I'd pay to have them not perform....... Any nightclub I attended over the last 20yrs or so that started playing that shit, i was outta there.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Kel said:


> Fuck it's bogan central around these parts.
> 
> I asked my pommy misses had she ever heard of "The Angels" ...... her answer: NOPE!


Do you consult your missus on every matter Blue Eyed Kel? Seems you do - haven't you got any mates you can bounce ideas off, or have you no strength in your own convictions or opinion?


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> If being a bogan means knowing this classic OZ band, than I'm proud to be one.


Likewise.

I wondered what happened to those guys who stayed at home while we were out catching bands. Looks like we've found one :lol:


----------



## Sox

Kel said:


> The clientele who would attend their concerts were some of the more upstanding member's of the community... true story :lol:
> 
> I'd pay to have them not perform....... Any nightclub I attended over the last 20yrs or so that started playing that shit, i was outta there.


I never went to an Angels concert, and barely did any clubbing, so maybe I'm, not a bogan after all...

So what's your music of choice, Engelbert Humperdinck...


----------



## Sox

Spider said:


> Likewise.
> 
> I wondered what happened to those guys who stayed at home while we were out catching bands. Looks like we've found one :lol:


Dunno, but I think Kels doing his usual fishing for the day.

I can't believe I never caught these guys live though. :sad5


----------



## stiflers mum

Kel said:


> Fuck it's bogan central around these parts.
> 
> I asked my pommy misses had she ever heard of "The Angels" ...... her answer: NOPE!


 C,MON KEL. how can you not love the Angels?






:clap:

R.I.P DOC.


----------



## Kel

Sox said:


> I never went to an Angels concert, and barely did any clubbing, so maybe I'm, not a bogan after all...
> 
> So what's your music of choice, Engelbert Humperdinck...


For that era i was more of a "New Order" "Petshop Boys" "Blonde" "Bronski Beat" type of guy :smile


----------



## stiflers mum

Sox said:


> Dunno, but I think Kels doing his usual fishing for the day.
> 
> I can't believe I never caught these guys live though. :sad5


 They were unreal seen them a few times in fact they supported Guns,n,Roses when they did their ''Welcome to the Jungle'' tour and were far better than the Gunners.


----------



## Kel

stiflers mum said:


> They were unreal seen them a few times in fact they supported Guns,n,Roses when they did their ''Welcome to the Jungle'' tour and *were far better than the Gunners*.


That ole chestnut :lol:

Gunners weren't my thing either, i didn't like the people who liked them if you know what i mean


----------



## DB Cooper

Kel said:


> For that era i was more of a "New Order" "Petshop Boys" "Blonde" "Bronski Beat" type of guy :smile


So you went out about once a year then.


----------



## stiflers mum

Kel said:


> That ole chestnut :lol:
> 
> Gunners weren't my thing either, i didn't like the people who liked them if you know what i mean


 C,mon Kel no love for flannos,mullets,tattoos,ACCADACCA,Rose Tattoo,Radiators,Westies?

Snob.:bart


----------



## Kel

stiflers mum said:


> C,mon Kel no love for flannos,mullets,tattoos,ACCADACCA,Rose Tattoo,Radiators,Westies?
> 
> Snob.:bart


You have just described everything i despise in the Aussie male.

ACDC were ok, but i'd never go to a concert or wear any of their paraphernalia


----------



## Sox

Kel said:


> For that era i was more of a "New Order" "Petshop Boys" "Blonde" "Bronski Beat" type of guy :smile


Nothing wrong with that lot either.


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> They were unreal seen them a few times in fact they supported Guns,n,Roses when they did their ''Welcome to the Jungle'' tour and were far better than the Gunners.


Cunt, I'm jealous. :ibutt


Kel said:


> That ole chestnut :lol:
> 
> Gunners weren't my thing either, i didn't like the people who liked them if you know what i mean


I never quite understand that mentality.
I like what I like, don't give a fuck whoever else likes it or dislikes it.


Kel said:


> You have just described everything i despise in the Aussie male.
> 
> ACDC were ok but i'd never go to a concert and wear any of their paraphernalia as such


You are a fucken snob.

I saw ACDC a few years ago, they weren't much chop actually, even though I generally like them.

Nothing comes close to these cunts though... :yep:happy:hammer


----------



## Kel

Sox said:


> I never quite understand that mentality.
> I like what I like, don't give a fuck whoever else likes it or dislikes it.
> 
> Fair point, I guess in reality I do like a lot of **** music which hasn't stopped me :conf


----------



## Sox

Kel said:


> Fair point, I guess in reality I do like a lot of **** music which hasn't stopped me :conf


Culture Club?


----------



## Kel

Sox said:


> Culture Club?


You're drawing a long bow there my friend................... I'll pass on that.

Speaking of ****'s , i did enjoy this song....... In fact i thought i was this bloke early in my nightclub days ....whoops


----------



## Sox

Kel said:


> You're drawing a long bow there my friend................... I'll pass on that.
> 
> Speaking of ****'s , i did enjoy this song....... In fact i thought i was this bloke early in my nightclub days ....whoops


:lol: Fuck, I wouldn't have admitted to that, I despised that song back in the day, and my GF at the time loved it, stupid woman!

I'd rather go with Culture Club!


----------



## DB Cooper

Kel said:


> You're drawing a long bow there my friend................... I'll pass on that.
> 
> Speaking of ****'s , i did enjoy this song....... In fact i thought i was this bloke early in my nightclub days ....whoops


Boom Boom Barry :rofl


----------



## Josey Wales

Sox said:


> :lol: Fuck, I wouldn't have admitted to that, I despised that song back in the day, and my GF at the time loved it, stupid woman!
> 
> I'd rather go with Culture Club!


:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Spider said:


> Likewise.
> 
> I wondered what happened to those guys who stayed at home while we were out catching bands. Looks like we've found one :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Kel said:


> For that era i was more of a "New Order" "Petshop Boys" "Blonde" "Bronski Beat" type of guy :smile


Music most appropriate for a blue contact lens wearing male :hey


----------



## Tuff Gong

Kel said:


> That ole chestnut :lol:
> 
> Gunners weren't my thing either, i didn't like the people who liked them if you know what i mean


So you choose what bands you like based on whether or not you like their fans? Do you apply this to the boxers you follow too Blue Eyes?


----------



## Francis75

Kel said:


> For that era i was more of a "New Order" "Petshop Boys" "Blonde" "Bronski Beat" type of guy :smile


Love New Order. One of my favourite all time bands.


----------



## bruiserh89

Due to age I missed most of the 80's music. Only started listening to it around age 10 (1988) therefore, my back then,80's music was appalling. Bros, New Kids, John Farnam, Belinda Carlisle. Rest assured I have moved on :lol:


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> Due to age I missed most of the 80's music. Only started listening to it around age 10 (1988) therefore, my back then,80's music was appalling. Bros, New Kids, John Farnam, Belinda Carlisle. Rest assured I have moved on :lol:


Look up new order, they rocked!


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> Look up new order, they rocked!


Ok. I'll check em out.


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> Ok. I'll check em out.


Blue Monday was a round breaking song, and their work is awesome!


----------



## Kel

bruiserh89 said:


> Due to age I missed most of the 80's music. Only started listening to it around age 10 (1988) therefore, my back then,80's music was appalling. Bros, New Kids, John Farnam, Belinda Carlisle. Rest assured I have moved on :lol:


When will I will I be famous? How did I forget those guys? :smile

I was also a bit partial to Mel and Kim :rofl


----------



## Francis75

DBerry said:


> Blue Monday was a round breaking song, and their work is awesome!


Agree Dales New Order are amazing. Blue Monday was one of their tracks that I didn't overly like though. Ceremony, Bizarre Love Triangle etc etc etc etc. A long list of great tunes.


----------



## bruiserh89

Kel said:


> When will I will I be famous? How did I forget those guys? :smile
> 
> I was also a bit partial to Mel and Kim :rofl


Yeah but then I heard this rumour at the time and swiftly moved on from them http://www.messandnoise.com/discussions/2116440


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> Blue Monday was a round breaking song, and their work is awesome!


gave it a youtube mate but it didn't take. I had heard it before, though wouldn't have known who by or what it was called.


----------



## Francis75

It's world cup time.


----------



## Kel

Francis75 said:


> It's world cup time.


Quality, imagine being a pom coming out for World Cup final with that playing just as you head to the pitch.

The song "vocal" is floating my boat at the moment from PSB

@bruiserh89 just google best of new order mate


----------



## Sox

Aside from the Hunnas, this is the kind of stuff rocking my socks these days...


----------



## Kel

I think this bulahdelah was my first love


----------



## bruiserh89

Kel said:


> Quality, imagine being a pom coming out for World Cup final with that playing just as you head to the pitch.
> 
> The song "vocal" is floating my boat at the moment.
> 
> @bruiserh89 just google best of new order mate


Ok I do like that everytime I see you song. Not so much the others. Very 80's sound they had.


----------



## DB Cooper

Very sad to hear Cos Brizzi passed away.










Cos & Ben Brizzi or simply Brizzi Bros have been a boxing institution in Melbourne for decades. Working with amongst others world titlist Susie Ramada.

RIP Cos.


----------



## DB Cooper

Hundreds attend memorial service for Darebin boxing legend Cos Brizzi in Reservoir










MELBOURNE'S boxing community is reeling from the death of Cos Brizzi - the lovable larrikin who taught the sport to generations of Darebin families.

Messages of support have poured in for the Brizzi family, mourning the loss of the boxing icon who died of a stroke on Thursday, May 29, at age 72 following months of illness.

Hundreds turned out to a memorial service for Mr Brizzi at Holy Name Catholic Church in Reservoir on Wednesday (June 4).

Cos Brizzi founded Brizzi Brothers Boxing Gym in 1968 with his younger brother and best mate Ben.


----------



## DBerry

RIP Cos Brizzi, I only heard about this last night. Good man and will be missed in the Victorian Amateur Boxing Association.


----------



## Sox

Martinez VS Cotto starting in a few minutes, who you blokes got?

I like both these guys a lot, but I think Martinez blasts Cotto out with a very comfortable decision, maybe even stops him.


----------



## Sox

Fuck, didn't see that coming. atsch :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Sox said:


> Fuck, didn't see that coming. atsch :lol:


 Neither did I that 1st round and Sergio's knees cruelled him Sergio should probably retire good fight from Cotto.


----------



## DB Cooper

Martinez looks like he's reached his useby date. Pity, would have loved to have seen him fight Geale.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> Fuck, didn't see that coming. atsch :lol:





Spider said:


> Martinez looks like he's reached his useby date. Pity, would have loved to have seen him fight Geale.


FFS, you two cunts, I've been saying (and shut down) for years that Martinez was always given superstar status (no debating he's not bad at all) off the back of one tremendous left hand. I get laughed out of the place, told (at my gym, of all places) you don't know what you're talking about, I back Cotto, saying it would take one hell of a "one punch" to stop him, yet get laughed out. Now no one from the gym is answering their phones :conf
How did the fight turn out?


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> FFS, you two cunts, I've been saying (and shut down) for years that Martinez was always given superstar status (no debating he's not bad at all) off the back of one tremendous left hand. I get laughed out of the place, told (at my gym, of all places) you don't know what you're talking about, I back Cotto, saying it would take one hell of a "one punch" to stop him, yet get laughed out. Now no one from the gym is answering their phones :conf
> How did the fight turn out?


Well, I think Cotto won simply because Martinez was so incredibly shot.
Prime for prime, Martinez beats Cotto everyday of the week IMO.


----------



## bruiserh89

Welcome to the forum @Paul Nasari be good to hear where your fight cards are up to :happy


----------



## Paul Nasari

Thankyou Bruiser,im still on Eastside aswell,oops shouldnt mention that,lol


----------



## bruiserh89

Paul Nasari said:


> Thankyou Bruiser,im still on Eastside aswell,oops shouldnt mention that,lol


 Nah, not oops at all. Makes sense for you to do that.


----------



## Sox

Paul Nasari said:


> Thankyou Bruiser,im still on *Eastside* aswell,oops shouldnt mention that,lol


:bart :nono


----------



## DB Cooper

Paul Nasari said:


> Thankyou Bruiser,im still on Eastside aswell,oops shouldnt mention that,lol


Welcome aboard Paul. You should find it somewhat more civilized here.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> RIP Cos Brizzi, I only heard about this last night. Good man and will be missed in the Victorian Amateur Boxing Association.


Heard just the other day Keiffy Ellis might have passed away? Have you heard anything?

Had a search around. Thinking it might be Keith Ellis Snr who has passed away. Guessing he might be Keith & Lester's father?


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Heard just the other day Keiffy Ellis might have passed away? Have you heard anything?
> 
> Had a search around. Thinking it might be Keith Ellis Snr who has passed away. Guessing he might be Keith & Lester's father?


Yeah, i heard the same thing, but I've been training with Heath and he's said nothing about it and I forgot to ask, I know Keith was in a bad way a couple of weeks ago when i asked about him.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Yeah, i heard the same thing, but I've been training with Heath and he's said nothing about it and I forgot to ask, I know Keith was in a bad way a couple of weeks ago when i asked about him.


In a bad way for some time from what I've heard. Sad that.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry

Got a bit of a touch-up in sparring today, by a young kid who I've trained with for the past 5 years, since he was 15. I felt like a proud father, I look forward to working with him for the ams this year and being part of his team as he turns pro.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Got a bit of a touch-up in sparring today, by a young kid who I've trained with for the past 5 years, since he was 15. I felt like a proud father, I look forward to working with him for the ams this year and being part of his team as he turns pro.


Young George perhaps? Is he that old yet?


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Young George perhaps? Is he that old yet?


Nah, not young George, I never really trained with him much more than being in the same gym at the same time together, a lad by the name of Adam, he's a gun, in fact, he was one of Sammy's paid sparring partners for the Garth wood fight, a really good kid.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Nah, not young George, I never really trained with him much more than being in the same gym at the same time together, a lad by the name of Adam, he's a gun, in fact, he was one of Sammy's paid sparring partners for the Garth wood fight, a really good kid.


Good to hear another young talent on the way up. Whatever happened to young George? I heard he was going over to Germany with Sam?


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Young George perhaps? Is he that old yet?


Oh, and that pic you took of Sammy's billboard was the one of Warrigal Rd. you cagey bugger, can you post the updated one? Are @Vino Veritas and I gonna see you on the 28th?


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Good to hear another young talent on the way up. Whatever happened to young George? I heard he was going over to Germany with Sam?


I recon he probably would have, I have met him again in the last few months, he has developed into a nice young lad.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Oh, and that pic you took of Sammy's billboard was the one of Warrigal Rd. you cagey bugger, can you post the updated one? Are @Vino Veritas and I gonna see you on the 28th?


We'll see about the 28th. I'm on a fitness campaign at the moment and the last thing I need is a belly full of piss and a night in the lockup :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> We'll see about the 28th. I'm on a fitness campaign at the moment and the last thing I need is a belly full of piss and a night in the lockup :lol:


:rofl A night in the lock-up can pay dividends if you're there for breakfast, they often get McDonalds (or so a few people have told me) 
:shifty


----------



## DBerry

@Spider


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> @Spider


*Comedy Gold!*

Except if you were the guy who ended up underneath.


----------



## Sox

Fuck that would have been scary up top.


----------



## stiflers mum

Wonder who SUDDEN is? post #7

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=509908

I would say it was Sally but SUDDEN is anti-Geale and swingin(sally)is pro Geale. Pretty low stuff.:-(


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> Wonder who SUDDEN is? post #7
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=509908
> 
> I would say it was Sally but SUDDEN is anti-Geale and swingin(sally)is pro Geale. Pretty low stuff.:-(


Fucked up indeed...


----------



## Sox

It's very Sally-ish, and the Geale bashing could be to throw us.


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> Wonder who SUDDEN is? post #7
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=509908
> 
> I would say it was Sally but SUDDEN is anti-Geale and swingin(sally)is pro Geale. Pretty low stuff.:-(


Guaranteed Sally. Water off a ducks. I gave him every opportunity. He could still come back anytime if he gave some indication shit would be different. He's not perma banned. Sounds like he's in his element in his new element anyway.

And in other news, 'Happy' is no more :lol:


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> Guaranteed Sally. Water off a ducks. I gave him every opportunity. He could still come back anytime if he gave some indication shit would be different. He's not perma banned. Sounds like he's in his element in his new element anyway.
> 
> And in other news, 'Happy' is no more :lol:


Who's "Happy"? And @TheSpaceDuke hasn't been around for a while. I hope all is well Dukey.


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> Who's "Happy"? And @TheSpaceDuke hasn't been around for a while. I hope all is well Dukey.


I went over to ESB to invite a few of the good folk over here. I had to post 75 times before I could PM...Happy didn't last too long after that. Permabanned!


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> I went over to ESB to invite a few of the good folk over here. I had to post 75 times before I could PM...Happy didn't last too long after that. Permabanned!


:lol:


----------



## Sox

bruiserh89 said:


> I went over to ESB to invite a few of the good folk over here. I had to post 75 times before I could PM...Happy didn't last too long after that. Permabanned!


Norty Bruiser. :nono


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> I went over to ESB to invite a few of the good folk over here. I had to post 75 times before I could PM...Happy didn't last too long after that. Permabanned!


That's two Permanbans for you over there isn't it? Most of us have clocked up one. But two puts you in rather exulted company :cheers


----------



## Sox

Spider said:


> That's two Permanbans for you over there isn't it? Most of us have clocked up one. But two puts you in rather exulted company :cheers


It earned me an IP ban, which is still not lifted, even though I can get in with a IP hider under my old Sox handle. :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> That's two Permanbans for you over there isn't it? Most of us have clocked up one. But two puts you in rather exulted company :cheers


Haha. Yeah, behaviour unbefitting. More of a rescue mission though. There's some disgruntled folk over there.


----------



## Sox

bruiserh89 said:


> Haha. Yeah, behaviour unbefitting. More of a rescue mission though. There's some disgruntled folk over there.


Did you recruit Buster?

:ibutt:yep


----------



## bruiserh89

Sox said:


> Did you recruit Buster?
> 
> Well so far no one. Didn't last long enough to see if responses were forthcoming. But tha fuck I'd invite him! I know some of you folk had a sympathetic affection for him like a dog with only half a brain but no way. He's real troll bait!
> 
> :ibutt:yep


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

DBerry said:


> Who's "Happy"? And @TheSpaceDuke hasn't been around for a while. I hope all is well Dukey.


Cheers Dale, things are ok here. Better headspace. Even watching some boxing recently - the double header on the weekend and cotto's upset last week. Plus the Eels are going ok too


----------



## DBerry

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Cheers Dale, things are ok here. Better headspace. Even watching some boxing recently - the double header on the weekend and cotto's upset last week. Plus the Eels are going ok too


Good to hear (read) mate.


----------



## Tuff Gong

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Cheers Dale, things are ok here. Better headspace. Even watching some boxing recently - the double header on the weekend and cotto's upset last week. Plus the Eels are going ok too


:good


----------



## DB Cooper

Paint gun oops >>>










That's gotta hurt :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Tree road sign on the Birdsville Track - one sign post covered in shoes amongst the great fuck all.


----------



## Sox

Spider said:


> Tree road sign on the Birdsville Track - one sign post covered in shoes amongst the great fuck all.


The Birdsville track is on the list of roads we'll be doing mid next year.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> The Birdsville track is on the list of roads we'll be doing mid next year.


I've thought about doing it many times. But it hasn't happened yet.

A few friends of friends did it about 10 years ago and one of the vehicles pulled was a purpose-built trailer which was virtually a giant esky. But we are talking commercial quality, high capacity and stocked to the gills with booze. These guys are serious players.


----------



## Sox

Spider said:


> I've thought about doing it many times. But it hasn't happened yet.
> 
> A few friends of friends did it about 10 years ago and one of the vehicles pulled was a purpose-built trailer which was virtually a giant esky. But we are talking commercial quality, high capacity and stocked to the gills with booze. These guys are serious players.


We'll be a bit more conservative than that. :lol:

We'll have a jacked up Falcon ute full of supplies towing a small caravan.
Hopefully do it over 6-8 weeks, the red centre, Wolf Creek, Darwin, then down the Birdsville, with tonnes of shit in between.

We'd planned it for last year and then this year, but the old man come down with a few health issues, but is as good as gold now, so next winter it is.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> We'll be a bit more conservative than that. :lol:
> 
> We'll have a jacked up Falcon ute full of supplies towing a small caravan.
> Hopefully do it over 6-8 weeks, the red centre, Wolf Creek, Darwin, then down the Birdsville, with tonnes of shit in between.
> 
> We'd planned it for last year and then this year, but the old man come down with a few health issues, but is as good as gold now, so next winter it is.


Sounds like an adventure in the making.

Did the Nullarbor years ago with two mates. Bloody long, hot trip, and even bloody LONGER on the way back!


----------



## DBerry

Try and time so you get to Birdsville for the races, Sox, an amazing weekend and a great spectacle.


----------



## DB Cooper

@hazza

Glad you dropped by the Aussie forum for the first time last night.

Who of the current crop of Aussie fighters do you tend to follow if any mate? Browne? Geale? Soliman? etc?


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

*Answer you phone! Answer your phone!*


----------



## Tuff Gong

Spider said:


>


Interesting that the WBA referred to cruiserweight as junior heavyweight in 1987.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> Interesting that the WBA referred to cruiserweight as junior heavyweight in 1987.


That caught my eye too. As did the ringing phone a couple of posts below it. Saw it in the lounge and thought I'd better share it.


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> Interesting that the WBA referred to cruiserweight as junior heavyweight in 1987.


 The Polish still call it junior heavyweight when I read the translation of news on Wlod's website.


----------



## DBerry

I've opened a new gym, all welcome.............

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/re...ix-mistress-anna/story-fnet0gt3-1226964948023


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I've opened a new gym, all welcome.............
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/re...ix-mistress-anna/story-fnet0gt3-1226964948023


Fuck oh dear!

At least it looks like we can post again anyway.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I've opened a new gym, all welcome.............
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/re...ix-mistress-anna/story-fnet0gt3-1226964948023


Oh fuck oh dear!

At least it looks like we can post again anyway.


----------



## DB Cooper

Oh fuck oh dear!

At least it looks like we can post again anyway.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Fuck oh dear!
> 
> At least it looks like we can post again anyway.


you can say that again. Oh, wait, you did.


----------



## DB Cooper

Michael Voss about to engage in a fight for charity apparently. Think it will be a one of somehow.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> I've opened a new gym, all welcome.............
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/re...ix-mistress-anna/story-fnet0gt3-1226964948023


:lol:


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> :lol:


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Dumb blonde just doesn't get it :huh


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Dumb blonde just doesn't get it :huh


She should be licking the nuts :verysad


----------



## DB Cooper

I'm sure it's her attempt at rimming, but yeah the nuts will be net by the look of things :hey


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Tuff Gong

Spider said:


>


:lol:

When Keef finally does kick the bucket can you imagine the rampage of doctors and scientists wanting to autopsy him to figure out the secret to eternal life?


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> When Keef finally does kick the bucket can you imagine the rampage of doctors and scientists wanting to autopsy him to figure out the secret to eternal life?


There's something in there somewhere that just won't quit no matter what he pours into it.


----------



## DB Cooper

The then undefeated British Bare Knuckle champion Joe Savage challenged all the top pro boxers to fight him - including Mike Tyson, Lennox Lewis and Reddick Bowe. They all turned him down. But 'Smokin' Bert Cooper took up the challenge. See huge KO at 3 minutes in >>>


----------



## Josey Wales

Bert could throw some serious leather alright if anyone ain't seen it take a butchers @ Cooper v Holyfield circa 90-91 , war whilst it lasted .


----------



## DB Cooper

Josey Wales said:


> Bert could throw some serious leather alright if anyone ain't seen it take a butchers @ Cooper v Holyfield circa 90-91 , war whilst it lasted .


That it was. Here's some highlights >>>


----------



## Kel

Wow Cooper is my hero....... I know it's highlights but those uppercuts from Evander were insane. What hope did that bare knuckle bum have.


----------



## Josey Wales

Kel said:


> Wow Cooper is my hero....... I know it's highlights but those uppercuts from Evander were insane. What hope did that bare knuckle bum have.


Bert was cool as fuck until he bent himself all outta shape on da crack pipe .


----------



## DB Cooper

Josey Wales said:


> Bert was cool as fuck until he bent himself all outta shape on da crack pipe .


Is that what happened to him? There was never a dull moment with "Smokin" Bert. Loved a good scrap.


----------



## Josey Wales

http://forums.sherdog.com/forums/f53/sad-news-regarding-bert-cooper-1348325/ ,,,, Shame but running with dogs is a hard habit to break at any age .


----------



## DB Cooper

Josey Wales said:


> http://forums.sherdog.com/forums/f53/sad-news-regarding-bert-cooper-1348325/ ,,,, Shame but running with dogs is a hard habit to break at any age .


"Today, still living in Philadelphia, Cooper says he is a changed character, clean and free from the drugs and alcohol that served to haunt him in the eight "tragic" years he has been away from the sport he still loves despite all the bad things that happened to him during his fighting career. A regular church-goer, Cooper is also involved in a lot of community work in Philly, and he gives inspirational talks to local kids; warning them not to succumb to the substance abuse traps he himself fell into even when he was in his fighting prime".

Good get :good


----------



## DB Cooper

Canelo vs Lara only minutes away now.

This will answer some questions!


----------



## DB Cooper

Lara early. But Canelo coming home strongly.


----------



## DB Cooper

Alvarez by split decision >>>

Jerry Roth 115-113 Lara.
Dave Moretti 115-113 Alvarez.
Levi Martinez 117-111 Alvarez.


----------



## DB Cooper

The Commonwealth Games are less than 2 weeks away. But you would never know it from the almost total lack of interest shown by the media.


----------



## Josey Wales

Spider said:


> The Commonwealth Games are less than 2 weeks away. But you would never know it from the almost total lack of interest shown by the media.


Yea it ain't really being mentioned here either , I think the Commonwealth should be disbanded now anyway as it would stop a great deal of these mooching cunts from around the world having a free pass to here & benefits .


----------



## Kel

The old empire games are a non event these days, no interest in it at all.......... Aussies win the swimming and the Jamaicans win the running.


----------



## DB Cooper

Josey Wales said:


> Yea it ain't really being mentioned here either , I think the Commonwealth should be disbanded now anyway as it would stop a great deal of these mooching cunts from around the world having a free pass to here & benefits .


I think the Commonwealth Games still has a place and I still find it entertaining to watch. But it's a far cry from the Olympics, and this year the World Cup has eclipsed it to such an extent I don't think most people realize it's only about 10 days away.


----------



## Josey Wales

Yep it's spooky how quiet things are here regarding the games , I recall when i was a child it was a massive sporting event , are you sending a strong boxing squad to these games ?


----------



## DB Cooper

Josey Wales said:


> Yep it's spooky how quiet things are here regarding the games , I recall when i was a child it was a massive sporting event , are you sending a strong boxing squad to these games ?


At this stage, due to the almost total lack of media coverage, I couldn't tell you. Even the swimmers, our highest profile group, can't seem to get their pictures in the newspapers at the moment.


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> At this stage, due to the almost total lack of media coverage, I couldn't tell you. Even the swimmers, our highest profile group, can't seem to get their pictures in the newspapers at the moment.


Bwgcolman knows and prefers the amateurs. He gave a bit of a run down on the commonwealth prospects a while back. Forget which thread. Might have been one posted by NWA.


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Bwgcolman knows and prefers the amateurs. He gave a bit of a run down on the commonwealth prospects a while back. Forget which thread. Might have been one posted by NWA.


Have posted a thread. Hopefully @Bwgcolman and others in the know can assist with their assessments of our medal chances.


----------



## Josey Wales

Thanks gentlemen I do enjoy watching the am's myself ( something refreshing about it before the dirty bastards running the pros contaminate them probably ) , good luck Aussie lads & lasses during the games .


----------



## DB Cooper

Has Walter Pupua landed a WBF title fight after losing his past 20 fights? Surely not :think


----------



## DB Cooper

You can't be too safe with electrical leads >>>









@DBerry


----------



## DB Cooper

*Fury vs Chisora fight is OFF!!*

"Everybody involved in the fight worked hard to get it on and for this to happen on the final week is a big disappointment to everyone. There's no way that Dereck could fight with his hand fractured and there's no way I would let him get into the ring and fight with an injury like that. Obviously you've got to feel for Tyson who, through no fault of his own, has been hit hard by this postponement after all the training he has put in."


----------



## Josey Wales

Bollocks. I was looking forward to that .


----------



## DB Cooper

Josey Wales said:


> Bollocks. I was looking forward to that .


I wonder who will get the gig against Fury now? Hearing names like Tony Thompson and Mariusz Wach being thrown around.


----------



## DB Cooper

So it's Fury vs Ustanov. Good fight. Especially under the extenuating circumstances.


----------



## DB Cooper

The girl is a machine! 5 career gold medals. Well done Anna Meares :cheers


----------



## Tuff Gong

Spider said:


> So it's Fury vs Ustanov. Good fight. Especially under the extenuating circumstances.


----------



## Josey Wales

Lol loved Peter Mutt .


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


>


Don't let his looks deceive you.


----------



## DB Cooper

Seems Roy Jones Jnr won't quit while he can still walk and talk >>>






http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=1758&cat=boxer


----------



## DBerry

I think I recall reading he really needs the money.


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


Good one. Youtube is awesome for this kind of stuff.


----------



## DB Cooper

Just when you thought you had heard it all >>>

*Doctors were stunned when they found a sex toy stuck inside a woman they were treating for weight loss - and it had been there for ten years.*

The woman went to hospital saying she was lethargic, incontinent and had been losing weight.

When the 38-year-old, from Aberdeen was given an X-ray, doctors found a five-inch sex toy in her vagina.










http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/sex-toy-found-inside-woman-3911110#ixzz38YTdVeXT


----------



## DB Cooper

Australia cleaning up in the pool at the Commonwealth Games. Gold medals. A world record. Great stuff, and so far, so good for our boxers as well.


----------



## DB Cooper

I'll need a few beers to wash that down :ibutt


----------



## DB Cooper

....BUGGER!


----------



## DB Cooper

Michael Shelley just won the marathon at the Comm Games in a PB time. Great run!


----------



## DB Cooper

@Josey Wales

Just watching the Rugby 7s in the Comm Games. You don't have to be stif to be dead mate. Your lot had us 19-0 and lost in the very last play of the match 21-19.


----------



## Josey Wales

Yep we have a canny knack of falling at the last v the big lads like yourselves Nz & SA in the 15 man version as well .


----------



## DBerry

Josey Wales said:


> Yep we have a canny knack of falling at the last v the big lads like yourselves Nz & SA in the 15 man version as well .


Surprised you aren't bitching and complaining, sheep fucker.


----------



## Josey Wales

DBerry said:


> Surprised you aren't bitching and complaining, sheep fucker.


I fuck em you eat em .


----------



## Francis75

Spider said:


> Seems Roy Jones Jnr won't quit while he can still walk and talk >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=1758&cat=boxer


Yeah Roy Jones has turned into a real sad case, it's a shame. If he had have quit after outclassing Ruiz at heavy to win a version of the heavyweight crown undefeated it would have been hard to argue that he wasn't the greatest boxer ever.


----------



## Josey Wales

Francis75 said:


> Yeah Roy Jones has turned into a real sad case, it's a shame. If he had have quit after outclassing Ruiz at heavy to win a version of the heavyweight crown undefeated it would have been hard to argue that he wasn't the greatest boxer ever.


No argument what so ever here Francis and on a side note it was heart warming to see Calzaghe and Jones junior set up their fight via mobile phone calls and a gentlemanly hand shake plus it went down 50-50 which showed a heap of respect towards Roy on Joe's behalf as at the time he could have demanded the lions share and Roy would have taken it , the only minus i could see during the fight was Joe attempting to showboat because we all know that shit wouldn't have flown when they were both at their best . Never the less they remain friends .


----------



## DB Cooper

Josey Wales said:


> Yep we have a canny knack of falling at the last v the big lads like yourselves Nz & SA in the 15 man version as well .


The Kiwi's amazing run in the Rugby 7s at the Comm Games has come to an end in the final against Sth Africa.


----------



## DB Cooper

The Geale vs Golovkin fight ended up a fizzer. But we have plenty of big fights on the horizon, including >>>

August 1st: Lucas Browne vs Andriy Rudenko for a couple of second/third tier titles:

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=489046&cat=boxer

August 2nd: Blake Caparello vs Sergey Kovalev for the WBO title.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=499034&cat=boxer

August 9th: Jarrod Fletcher vs Daniel Jacobs for the WBA title.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=489937&cat=boxer


----------



## DB Cooper

World title fight decided by extremely controversial decision. See 1.58 into video >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

Where's the best place to watch major league baseball? Try this for size >>>










The swimming pool at Miami Marlins Park.


----------



## DB Cooper

The fuck yeah >>>

http://www.news.com.au/sport/boxing...ng-into-the-ring/story-fndkzthy-1227001059614

@DBerry


----------



## Sox

Spider said:


> The fuck yeah >>>
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/sport/boxing...ng-into-the-ring/story-fndkzthy-1227001059614
> 
> @*DBerry*


Just fucken wow... :yikes


----------



## bruiserh89

Welcome back @Old Man :happy


----------



## bruiserh89

Its a night of comebacks! How are ya @Stiffjab !


----------



## DB Cooper

*"Many people will walk in and out of your life but only a true friend will leave footprints on your life forever".*

Forward that message to 8 other people and you will get.......
Fuck all.

That's right, Fuck all.

You won't get good luck or 3 wishes, $5,000 or a fucking holiday in Jamaica, just Fuck all, it's true, it works.

I sent it and I got Fuck all.

Don't break the chain! It's the only one of these things that actually works.

Brilliant really - wish everything worked this well.

Pass on the massage. Hope you find it as rewarding an experience as I did.


----------



## DB Cooper

"My quest for the Heavyweight Title starts in San Antonio, TX. Sept. 19. Official announcement this week" - Antonio Tarver.

So Tarver to campaign at heavyweight next up on September 19th. Haven't seen an opponent announced as yet??


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> The fuck yeah >>>
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/sport/boxing...ng-into-the-ring/story-fndkzthy-1227001059614
> 
> @*DBerry*


Yeah, I've seen this, fucking gold I recon, I'd pay to go and watch something like this live. They had a Queensland show in the nineties that was Tag Team Kickboxing :lol: One member of the team was open weight while the other had to be Junior Middle or under, i remember Dale Westerman and Sam Grecko were thinking about teaming up, or at least West wanted to team up with Grecko and enter.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Yeah, I've seen this, fucking gold I recon, I'd pay to go and watch something like this live. They had a Queensland show in the nineties that was Tag Team Kickboxing :lol: One member of the team was open weight while the other had to be Junior Middle or under, i remember Dale Westerman and Sam Grecko were thinking about teaming up, or at least West wanted to team up with Grecko and enter.


Crazy shit! Imagine fronting up to compete and copping Dale & Sam in the other corner :sad5


----------



## DB Cooper

MMA fighter Jon "War Machine" Koppenhaver is wanted by Las Vegas police in a severe beating that may have landed his porn star girlfriend in the hospital.

According to police, War Machine was involved in a 3-person altercation early Friday morning at their home in Vegas. Two of the combatants sustained severe, but non life threatening injuries ... and were taken to a hospital. One of the victims is described as the fighter's "significant other."

It's well know that War Machine has been dating porn star Christy Mack since last year -- however police have not released the names of the victims.

When officers arrived on the scene we're told they determined that War Machine was the "primary suspect" -- but police have not been able to find him all day.

War Machine was arrested for assault during a San Diego bar fight back in 2010. He ended up getting a one-year jail sentence for that case.

www.tmz.com/2014/08/08/mma-fighter-...olence-christie-mack-las-vegas/#ixzz39ySlEASj

>>> I daresay it's not the type of threesome his porn star girlfriend had in mind.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> MMA fighter Jon "War Machine" Koppenhaver is wanted by Las Vegas police in a severe beating that may have landed his porn star girlfriend in the hospital.
> 
> According to police, War Machine was involved in a 3-person altercation early Friday morning at their home in Vegas. Two of the combatants sustained severe, but non life threatening injuries ... and were taken to a hospital. One of the victims is described as the fighter's "significant other."
> 
> It's well know that War Machine has been dating porn star Christy Mack since last year -- however police have not released the names of the victims.
> 
> When officers arrived on the scene we're told they determined that War Machine was the "primary suspect" -- but police have not been able to find him all day.
> 
> War Machine was arrested for assault during a San Diego bar fight back in 2010. He ended up getting a one-year jail sentence for that case.
> 
> www.tmz.com/2014/08/08/mma-fighter-war-machine-wanted-suspect-girlfriend-domestic-violence-christie-mack-las-vegas/#ixzz39ySlEASj
> 
> >>> I daresay it's not the type of threesome his porn star girlfriend had in mind.


Maybe he just likes it rough :conf


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Crazy shit! Imagine fronting up to compete and copping Dale & Sam in the other corner :sad5


I know :lol: Most of those that did compete in it were local tough guys and novice fighters, imagine being a three fight kickboxer with your local bouncer mate, marching out to the ring full of confidence then glancing over at the other corner, only to see them two :rofl


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I know :lol: Most of those that did compete in it were local tough guys and novice fighters, imagine being a three fight kickboxer with your local bouncer mate, marching out to the ring full of confidence then glancing over at the other corner, only to see them two :rofl


Exactly :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Actor Robin Williams has died age 63.

"Robin Williams passed away this morning. He has been battling severe depression of late," read an official statement. "This is a tragic and sudden loss."

http://time.com/3101990/robin-williams-dead-63/

Tragic loss. RIP


----------



## DBerry

Went to Barry's show last night, was a cracking fight there between Daniel Smith and Kolby Johnston. Kolby is a third generation tent fighter, he goes by the name 'Micro Mauler' when fighting in the tent. He's now 3(2)-0-0 as a pro and looks promising. Got to have a yarn and a laugh with Fred Brophy, too, I fought his best guy, at the time, Mandingo, in his tent at the Birdsville races in '95. Was a great night and really was great to meet Fred and reminisce.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Went to Barry's show last night, was a cracking fight there between Daniel Smith and Kolby Johnston. Kolby is a third generation tent fighter, he goes by the name 'Micro Mauler' when fighting in the tent. He's now 3(2)-0-0 as a pro and looks promising. Got to have a yarn and a laugh with Fred Brophy, too, I fought his best guy, at the time, Mandingo, in his tent at the Birdsville races in '95. Was a great night and really was great to meet Fred and reminisce.


Could young Kolby be related to Don "Bronco" Johnson perhaps? "Bronco" passed away in 2006, and fought in the tent many times before becoming a pro fighter.

Was old Fred looking well? He's right out of the tent stuff now isn't he? Or is he??


----------



## DB Cooper

Wilder fighting Garvin shortly. Hearing rumours of a big odds plunge for Wilder winning by 1st round KO.

Can't be bothered checking and verifying them. Probably just the usual bullshit.


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> Wilder fighting Garvin shortly. Hearing rumours of a big odds plunge for Wilder winning by 1st round KO.
> 
> Can't be bothered checking and verifying them. Probably just the usual bullshit.


Seriously. What is this muppet doing fighting Gavern? Its pretty poor.


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Seriously. What is this muppet doing fighting Gavern? Its pretty poor.


Wilder is being nursed along with kid gloves. There's no doubt about that.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Could young Kolby be related to Don "Bronco" Johnson perhaps? "Bronco" passed away in 2006, and fought in the tent many times before becoming a pro fighter.
> 
> Was old Fred looking well? He's right out of the tent stuff now isn't he? Or is he??


Yeah, grandson, I believe. Fred was looking well, a great bloke to have a chat to, total gentleman.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Yeah, grandson, I believe. Fred was looking well, a great bloke to have a chat to, total gentleman.


Strong bloodlines then. Great to hear Fred is looking well. He should get busy on a book. Assuming he hasn't already.


----------



## bruiserh89

You guys seen the craziness in the lounge? not sure if its legit about a takeover of the site. Nobody has told me anything.


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> You guys seen the craziness in the lounge? not sure if its legit about a takeover of the site. Nobody has told me anything.


I noticed earlier today there were a few red names about the place, and the number seems to have grown exponentially. There is a thread in the Lounge relative to it and nearly all the names in the thread are red. Curious...


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> I noticed earlier today there were a few red names about the place, and the number seems to have grown exponentially. There is a thread in the Lounge relative to it and nearly all the names in the thread are red. Curious...


They're people in Gulag.


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> They're people in Gulag.


There's lots of them too. That thread in the Lounge lists who has gone in - or so it claims to anyway. It is noticeable how many red names are around the place.

I'm not sure how the ''ratings'' have been lately. But on the assumption they are down a bit and the place is somewhat stale, I wouldn't mind betting it's a stunt to create some interest. But that's a comment without research. Call it a guess.


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> There's lots of them. That thread in the Lounge lists who has gone in - or so it claims to anyway. It is noticeable how many red names are around the place.
> 
> I'm not sure how the ''ratings'' have been lately. But on the assumption they are down a bit and the place is somewhat stale, I wouldn't mind betting it's a stunt to create some interest.


They are there in Gulag. PM me. I think PMs might be turned off. Not sure it is a stunt.


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> They are there in Gulag. PM me. I think PMs might be turned off. Not sure it is a stunt.


Just sent you one.


----------



## Tuff Gong

It's Teeto and the other Commu-Nerds acting out their fantasies - it seems to crease them all up with laughter, carrying on all Bolshevik and pretending they're Che Guevara and the likes :rolleyes


----------



## DB Cooper

The children seem to be at play alright. Just noticed this post >>>

"Can you expel all the convicts aka Aussie Cunts..."

- fucking wankers :rolleyes


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> The children seem to be at play alright. Just noticed this post >>>
> 
> "Can you expel all the convicts aka Aussie Cunts..."
> 
> - fucking wankers :rolleyes


Yeah, that was that hardcore muzza cunt Hagler, a total fuckwit if ever there was one. He should be stripped of his username, he is not worthy of Haggler.


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

^ I like :yep


----------



## bruiserh89

Yeah confirmed all will be back to normal soon enough. This is why I stay clear of the lounge!


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah confirmed all will be back to normal soon enough. This is why I stay clear of the lounge!


Good to hear, and yes the Lounge is by and large a place best avoided.


----------



## DBerry

They've changed my avi to either James Caan or Fidel Castro, I'm not quite sure.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> They've changed my avi to either James Caan or Fidel Castro, I'm not quite sure.


I turned avatars off a few weeks ago. I find it better at work in particular to have them off. Can't even remember what mine was. For all I know thaey could have changed mine too :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> I turned avatars off a few weeks ago. I find it better at work in particular to have them off. Can't even remember what mine was. For all I know thaey could have changed mine too :lol:


You still have your avatar.


----------



## Tuff Gong

DBerry said:


> They've changed my avi to either James Caan or Fidel Castro, I'm not quite sure.


It's Fidel mate.

The Commu-Nerds with all their "comrade" bullshit thinking they're being really clever with their inside political jokes.

Their in-jokes don't interest me enough to even try to figure out why they think they're so funny. Teeto watched The Motorcycle Diaries and decided it would be edgy and cool to start spruiking communist shit on here.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> It's Fidel mate.
> 
> The Commu-Nerds with all their "comrade" bullshit thinking they're being really clever with their inside political jokes.
> 
> Their in-jokes don't interest me enough to even try to figure out why they think they're so funny. Teeto watched The Motorcycle Diaries and decided it would be edgy and cool to start spruiking communist shit on here.


They are like fucking sheep over there. Someone comes up will a stupid idea and the rest just follow them off the cliff.


----------



## stiflers mum

What the hell happened last night? Why are all the lounge rats starting threads complaining? Why is Haggis so angry?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Spider said:


> They are like fucking sheep over there. Someone comes up will a stupid idea and the rest just follow them off the cliff.


Yeah, all the Game Of Thrones and "event" and "comrade" shit, thinking they're all clever but in reality just boring the tits off everyone else.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah, all the Game Of Thrones and "event" and "comrade" shit, thinking they're all clever but in reality just boring the tits off everyone else.


I was guilty of having a Game of Thrones avatar there for a few days. Soon saw through it and moved on though.


----------



## DBerry

stiflers mum said:


> What the hell happened last night? Why are all the lounge rats starting threads complaining? Why is Haggis so angry?


Haggis is angry because he's a hillbilly sheep shagger and his sheep just left him.


----------



## DBerry

Lonely up in them hills with out Baaaaarbra.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Lonely up in them hills with out Baaaaarbra.


----------



## DB Cooper

^ Geez, that went well atsch


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


>





Spider said:


> ^ Geez, that went well atsch


Yep, nice work from you :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> What the hell happened last night? Why are all the lounge rats starting threads complaining? Why is Haggis so angry?


Apparently it was a practical joke that went way too far. Jay gave Teeto and Swanson temporary mod powers to stir up a couple of lads in the lounge. Well those blokes went nuts and Gulaged anyone they didn't like and poked them with a stick whilst they were in there. It got clickey. Who was with them, who was against them stuff and a few blokes are pretty pissed now. One mod asked to be banned after it finished. All happening! It reminded me of one of those social experiments. Very entertaining and it didn't come outside the Lounge so I don't care.


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> Apparently it was a practical joke that went way too far. Jay gave Teeto and Swanson temporary mod powers to stir up a couple of lads in the lounge. Well those blokes went nuts and Gulaged anyone they didn't like and poked them with a stick whilst they were in there. It got clickey. Who was with them, who was against them stuff and a few blokes are pretty pissed now. One mod asked to be banned after it finished. All happening! It reminded me of one of those social experiments. Very entertaining and it didn't come outside the Lounge so I don't care.


:rofl


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Apparently it was a practical joke that went way too far. Jay gave Teeto and Swanson temporary mod powers to stir up a couple of lads in the lounge. Well those blokes went nuts and Gulaged anyone they didn't like and poked them with a stick whilst they were in there. It got clickey. Who was with them, who was against them stuff and a few blokes are pretty pissed now. One mod asked to be banned after it finished. All happening! It reminded me of one of those social experiments. Very entertaining and it didn't come outside the Lounge so I don't care.


Social experiment gone wrong :yep


----------



## stiflers mum

Rarely go to the lounge but funny thread. A lot of noses bent out of shape and people taking it very seriously. It was only 1 day apparently.:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Yep, nice work from you :lol:


Just had one of those passion fingers moments where you fuck everything you touch :lol:

I switched the avatars back on and notice you still have the one the Lounge clowns gave you. Is it growing on you? Or is it locked in some how and won't allow you to change it?

If it's the latter, there's a post in a new thread in the Lounge from Jay offering to help.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Just had one of those passion fingers moments where you fuck everything you touch :lol:
> 
> I switched the avatars back on and notice you still have the one the Lounge clowns gave you. Is it growing on you? Or is it locked in some how and won't allow you to change it?
> 
> If it's the latter, there's a post in a new thread in the Lounge from Jay offering to help.


:lol: I want to change it, just nowhere near the top of my list of priorities. Don't you think James Caan should play Fidel Castro in a biographical movie?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> :lol: I want to change it, just nowhere near the top of my list of priorities. Don't you think James Caan should play Fidel Castro in a biographical movie?


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry

Made a big pot of chili, now my arse is burning like a motherfucker.


----------



## DBerry

@bruiserh89, would you be so kind as to change my avi back? Ta in advance, mate:thumbsup


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> @bruiser89, would you be so kind as to change my avi back? Ta in advance, mate:thumbsup


Haha. No worries. I'll give it a crack!


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> Haha. No worries. I'll give it a crack!


:lol: Cheers mate, i'll buy you yet another beer when I pass through.


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> :lol: Cheers mate, i'll buy you yet another beer when I pass through.


Hard to say no to that. I just had a look though. I can change it but I don't have your original avatar picture. You should be able to go into your settings and do it yourself uploading your original pic. I could pick something out for you but I think you've been tampered with enough recently (no paedo).


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> Hard to say no to that. I just had a look though. I can change it but I don't have your original avatar picture. You should be able to go into your settings and do it yourself uploading your original pic. I could pick something out for you but I think you've been tampered with enough recently (no paedo).


:rofl OK mate.


----------



## DB Cooper

Driving to work yesterday morning I noticed a poster on a billboard bearing the picture of legendary performer Rodriguez. 

Checked Google and he's touring Australia in Oct/Nov this year. 

If you don't know who he is I recommend you go borrow the movie "Searching for the Sugarman."


----------



## Sox

Spider said:


> Driving to work yesterday morning I noticed a poster on a billboard bearing the picture of legendary performer Rodriguez.
> 
> Checked Google and he's touring Australia in Oct/Nov this year.
> 
> If you don't know who he is I recommend you go borrow the movie "Searching for the Sugarman."


I saw this a few weeks ago, it's damn fine.

I believe he's playing at the Sydney Opera House.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> I saw this a few weeks ago, it's damn fine.
> 
> I believe he's playing at the Sydney Opera House.


Chased tickets today without success.

At the start of the day there was one show scheduled for Melbourne - October 25th.

From what I can see they have not only sold out that show. But also an additional Melbourne show only added today for October 26th.

Bugger!!


----------



## DB Cooper

It says it all when a mod from ESB makes a comment like this in the lounge on this forum >>>



The Professor said:


> Why the hell would I care about the Aussie forum? That's been ESB's ceptic tank since day one.


:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Marco Huck stopped Mirko Larghetti in the final round to retain his IBO cruiserweight title in Germany, this morning (our time).


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> I saw this a few weeks ago, it's damn fine.
> 
> I believe he's playing at the Sydney Opera House.


Missed out on the first two Melbourne shows Rodriguez has already managed to sell out.

Thanks to a tip from @Vino Veritas I managed to buy some tickets this afternoon for the third Melbourne show on Nov 2nd :rofl


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> Marco Huck stopped Mirko Larghetti in the final round to retain his IBO cruiserweight title in Germany, this morning (our time).


How about a unification attempt Huck? 14 defences but not one unification. 3 other champs out there.


----------



## stiflers mum

bruiserh89 said:


> How about a unification attempt Huck? 14 defences but not one unification. 3 other champs out there.


 Yoan Pablo Hernandez v Huck would be good and they have the same promoter.

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/351979-qa-cruiserweight-champion-yoan-pablo-hernandez


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> Yoan Pablo Hernandez v Huck would be good and they have the same promoter.
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/351979-qa-cruiserweight-champion-yoan-pablo-hernandez


It would be good but I'd be surprised. Nothing too committal from Hernandez in that article. Huck seems happy with the one belt.


----------



## stiflers mum

bruiserh89 said:


> It would be good but I'd be surprised. Nothing too committal from Hernandez in that article. Huck seems happy with the one belt.


 Well there was talk of Huck unifying with Wlod after he OD'd on anti-depressants but Green offered him more but Wlod is fighting in Russia against some guy called Gregory Drozd next. I think they are all just happy with one belt. Though Wlod goes where the money is and would travel if you pay him enough $$$$.


----------



## DB Cooper

This James Kingston guy is insane >>>






FUCKING FEARLESS!


----------



## Michael

Are there any AFL fans here familiar with Pearce Hanley who plays with the Brisbane Lions? He used to be a damn good Gaelic Footballer for my native county of Mayo, but ive heard he's been having great success over in Aus at the lions the last few years. Not been keeping up with him as we dont get AFL on tv over here, but how do you all rate him anyways? Ive heard some call him the second greatest Irishman to play Aussie Rules outside of Jim Stynes which is a hug compliment anyways:smile


----------



## DB Cooper

Michael said:


> Are there any AFL fans here familiar with Pearce Hanley who plays with the Brisbane Lions? He used to be a damn good Gaelic Footballer for my native county of Mayo, but ive heard he's been having great success over in Aus at the lions the last few years. Not been keeping up with him as we dont get AFL on tv over here, but how do you all rate him anyways? Ive heard some call him the second greatest Irishman to play Aussie Rules outside of Jim Stynes which is a hug compliment anyways:smile


Pearce's younger brother Cian is about to join him at the Brisbane Lions.

The Courier Mail here has reported the Lions will have to wait some time to see the younger Hanley play though, after Cian injured his ACL in a recent All Ireland under-18 semi-final.

Pearce is coming off another stellar season, averaging 25 disposals in his 20 games, and is favoured for a high finish at the Lions' best and fairest dinner on Friday night.

http://www.afl.com.au/news/2014-09-05/younger-hanley-joins-lions


----------



## Michael

Spider said:


> Pearce's younger brother Cian is about to join him at the Brisbane Lions.
> 
> The Courier Mail here has reported the Lions will have to wait some time to see the younger Hanley play though, after Cian injured his ACL in a recent All Ireland under-18 semi-final.
> 
> Pearce is coming off another stellar season, averaging 25 disposals in his 20 games, and is favoured for a high finish at the Lions' best and fairest dinner on Friday night.
> 
> http://www.afl.com.au/news/2014-09-05/younger-hanley-joins-lions


Yeah his brother Cian has had a really good season with Mayo at minor (under-18) level, and he'll be a big loss to us in the coming years. He's young and talented though so he should adjust well to the AFL like his brother. Good to see Pearce doing well, im surprised that more of our lads dont go over and play AFL, because they definitely have the skillset required to play Aussie Rules and the money and lifestyle you get over in Aus as a professional athlete has to be tempting:yep


----------



## DB Cooper

Michael said:


> Yeah his brother Cian has had a really good season with Mayo at minor (under-18) level, and he'll be a big loss to us in the coming years. He's young and talented though so he should adjust well to the AFL like his brother. Good to see Pearce doing well, im surprised that more of our lads dont go over and play AFL, because they definitely have the skillset required to play Aussie Rules and the money and lifestyle you get over in Aus as a professional athlete has to be tempting:yep


Is Cian strong? Or is he more of a light body weight player with speed and skills?

Over the years many Irishmen have come across and played Aussie Rules. Here is a list of some of them >>>

1984 Paul Earley - played 1 game with Melbourne.
1987 Jimmy Stynes - played 264 games with Melbourne.
1992 Brian Stynes - played 2 games with Melbourne. 
2001 Tadhg Kennelly - played 197 games with Sydney.
2006 Colm Begley - played 30 games with Brisbane & St Kilka.
2008 Pearce Hanly - still playing with Brisbane.
2009 Michael Quinn - played 8 games for Essendon. 
2010 Zach Touhy - played 11 games with Carlton.
2011 Nial McKeever - played 17 games with Brisbane.

There may have been others. Some may never have managed to a play a senior game.

In about 2011 I remember Collingwood having Caolan Mooney, Marty Calrke and Paul Cribbin there.


----------



## Josey Wales

stiflers mum said:


> Yoan Pablo Hernandez v Huck would be good and they have the same promoter.
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/351979-qa-cruiserweight-champion-yoan-pablo-hernandez


Two saureland fighters in a unification fight , you got more chance of that bum Boystov getting fit . Did you see how jobbed a 6-1-0 fighter was v him a few weeks back ? Dirty dirty cunts .


----------



## stiflers mum

Josey Wales said:


> Two saureland fighters in a unification fight , you got more chance of that bum Boystov getting fit . Did you see how jobbed a 6-1-0 fighter was v him a few weeks back ? Dirty dirty cunts .


 Yeah well Wlod aint unifying if he can vbeat Drozd he will be targeting Danny Greens leftovers(including Roy:-()

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/11455410/roy-jones-jr-face-hany-atiyo-sept-26



> Jones said his goal is to eventually get a shot at cruiserweight world titlist Krzysztof Wlodarczyk, 32, of Poland. The day after Jones' fight, Wlodarczyk (49-2-1, 35 KOs) is scheduled to defend his belt against European champion Grigory Drozd (38-1, 27 KOs) in Moscow.
> 
> Jones, an obvious future Hall of Famer, who has held world titles at heavyweight, light heavyweight, super middleweight and middleweight, said he has been invited to attend Wlodarczyk's fight and plans to fly there the day after his bout to be ringside.
> 
> "I want a shot at Wlodarczyk and then I'm done," said Jones, whom many have called on to retire. "After I knock him out, I'm done. If I lost that would definitely be it, but I ain't gonna lose. Even if I won the title, I might walk away, but you know if I win the title I'll get some good offers, so I would consider them. I know Wlodarczyk is fighting in Moscow and I will be there. It's about a 2½-hour flight and I am going there after my fight.
> 
> "I've had my eye on Wlodarczyk for some time. He has said he wanted to fight me. Let's do it."
> 
> If Jones does get the unlikely world title shot, it wouldn't be until sometime next year. Should Wlodarczyk win his bout against Drozd, his next defense is supposed to be against American B.J. Flores (30-1-1, 19 KOs), with whom he already has a deal in place.


 Someone should force Roy to retire. I hope he doesn't fight Wlod the hopelessly padded Flores is bad enough. Hopefully this Drozd guy beats Wlod.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Went to Barry's show last night, was a cracking fight there between Daniel Smith and Kolby Johnston. Kolby is a third generation tent fighter, he goes by the name 'Micro Mauler' when fighting in the tent. He's now 3(2)-0-0 as a pro and looks promising. Got to have a yarn and a laugh with Fred Brophy, too, I fought his best guy, at the time, Mandingo, in his tent at the Birdsville races in '95. Was a great night and really was great to meet Fred and reminisce.


Speaking of Fred. Look what the bride lobbed on my lap for Father's Day this morning >>>


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


>


Argument for creating a super HW divison? 120kg plus?


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Michael said:


> Yeah his brother Cian has had a really good season with Mayo at minor (under-18) level, and he'll be a big loss to us in the coming years. He's young and talented though so he should adjust well to the AFL like his brother. Good to see Pearce doing well, im surprised that more of our lads dont go over and play AFL, because they definitely have the skillset required to play Aussie Rules and the money and lifestyle you get over in Aus as a professional athlete has to be tempting:yep





Spider said:


> Is Cian strong? Or is he more of a light body weight player with speed and skills?
> 
> Over the years many Irishmen have come across and played Aussie Rules. Here is a list of some of them >>>
> 
> 1984 Paul Earley - played 1 game with Melbourne.
> 1987 Jimmy Stynes - played 264 games with Melbourne.
> 1992 Brian Stynes - played 2 games with Melbourne.
> 2001 Tadhg Kennelly - played 197 games with Sydney.
> 2006 Colm Begley - played 30 games with Brisbane & St Kilka.
> 2008 Pearce Hanly - still playing with Brisbane.
> 2009 Michael Quinn - played 8 games for Essendon.
> 2010 Zach Touhy - played 11 games with Carlton.
> 2011 Nial McKeever - played 17 games with Brisbane.
> 
> There may have been others. Some may never have managed to a play a senior game.
> 
> In about 2011 I remember Collingwood having Caolan Mooney, Marty Calrke and Paul Cribbin there.


How about the O'Hailpin brothers, Setanta and Aisake. I used to play Irish football with the oldest brother (who never came back out) at Sydney GAA meets when I was a kid.

I remembered the family for the obvious reason that made them stand out at Irish gatherings.

Their mum is from Rotuma a 'nation' (dependent on Fiji) with a population of less than 10,000 people.
Setanta actually came from Hurling. Although he would have played football as well it was the stick game he excelled at.
From memory he was the fastest Irish convert to graduate to the top grade
Punched and kicked a team mate at training
Has a cousin who played NRL for Parramatta - Colm Halpenny. They are cousins on their fathers side with Setanta's dad going by the Gaelic version of the surname.


----------



## DB Cooper

TheSpaceDuke said:


> How about the O'Hailpin brothers, Setanta and Aisake. I used to play Irish football with the oldest brother (who never came back out) at Sydney GAA meets when I was a kid.
> 
> I remembered the family for the obvious reason that made them stand out at Irish gatherings.
> 
> Their mum is from Rotuma a 'nation' (dependent on Fiji) with a population of less than 10,000 people.
> Setanta actually came from Hurling. Although he would have played football as well it was the stick game he excelled at.
> From memory he was the fastest Irish convert to graduate to the top grade
> Punched and kicked a team mate at training
> Has a cousin who played NRL for Parramatta - Colm Halpenny. They are cousins on their fathers side with Setanta's dad going by the Gaelic version of the surname.


Yeah, I'd forgot to make mention of the O'Hailpins. Setanta was apparently a hurler with Cork prior to coming and playing at Carlton and then new team Greater Western Sydney. Aisake was also at Carlton.

Setanta will probably never be forgotten for punching and kicking his own clubmate during a training session >>>


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

He follows Islamic women, takes pictures of them, distributes them on social media and calls them names. And then, last Friday morning, he was allegedly bashed.
Now Australian anti-Muslim extremist Ralph Cerminara has warned that another Cronulla Riot 'is coming' after he was assaulted for filming people in Lakemba, in Sydney's west. 
Police have launched an investigation into the attack after Cerminara was found on the footpath with a small cut to his left-ear, apparently after being kicked and punched.
But despite Islamic groups urging him to stop, Cerminara, one of the leaders of the fringe Australian Defence League group and a former Australian soldier, has pledged to continue taking pictures in a series of invective-laden YouTube posts since he left hospital.
'Another Cronulla is coming, and I can't wait until it does,' he said in one video. 'Because this time, we're going to show you who's boss.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...shed-filming-Islamic-women.html#ixzz3ClkDB9MT 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## DB Cooper

TheSpaceDuke said:


> He follows Islamic women, takes pictures of them, distributes them on social media and calls them names. And then, last Friday morning, he was allegedly bashed.
> Now Australian anti-Muslim extremist Ralph Cerminara has warned that another Cronulla Riot 'is coming' after he was assaulted for filming people in Lakemba, in Sydney's west.
> Police have launched an investigation into the attack after Cerminara was found on the footpath with a small cut to his left-ear, apparently after being kicked and punched.
> But despite Islamic groups urging him to stop, Cerminara, one of the leaders of the fringe Australian Defence League group and a former Australian soldier, has pledged to continue taking pictures in a series of invective-laden YouTube posts since he left hospital.
> 'Another Cronulla is coming, and I can't wait until it does,' he said in one video. 'Because this time, we're going to show you who's boss.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...shed-filming-Islamic-women.html#ixzz3ClkDB9MT
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


'Another Cronulla is coming, and I can't wait until it does.'

This Cerminara guy is obviously a fucking nutcase. Is he Ty's brother?


----------



## Tuff Gong

TheSpaceDuke said:


> He follows Islamic women, takes pictures of them, distributes them on social media and calls them names. And then, last Friday morning, he was allegedly bashed.
> Now Australian anti-Muslim extremist Ralph Cerminara has warned that another Cronulla Riot 'is coming' after he was assaulted for filming people in Lakemba, in Sydney's west.
> Police have launched an investigation into the attack after Cerminara was found on the footpath with a small cut to his left-ear, apparently after being kicked and punched.
> But despite Islamic groups urging him to stop, Cerminara, one of the leaders of the fringe Australian Defence League group and a former Australian soldier, has pledged to continue taking pictures in a series of invective-laden YouTube posts since he left hospital.
> 'Another Cronulla is coming, and I can't wait until it does,' he said in one video. 'Because this time, we're going to show you who's boss.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...shed-filming-Islamic-women.html#ixzz3ClkDB9MT
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


That's Ty Cerminara (aka TCboxa)'s brother.

Mad as a cut snake - obviously runs in the family.

He's been exposed as a liar - he never served in Afghanistan yet was caught out claiming on Facebook that he had "buried mates" over there in the war. He's the leader of the ADL - Australian Defence League.

"Ralph Cerminara is nothing more than a loud mouthed bully wannabe who couldnâ€™t make it in the Army. He has found his way to the far right wing Australian Defence League and by spreading the lie that he saw service in Afghanistan, tries to use that false experience to support his distorted political views. He has no right to be called a Veteran and by making these false claims, he has committed offences against the Commonwealth:

DEFENCE ACT 1903 â€" SECT 80A â€" Falsely representing to be returned soldier, sailor or airman
(1) A person is guilty of an offence if:
(a) the person represents himself or herself to be a returned soldier, sailor or airman; and
(b) the representation is false.
Penalty: 30 penalty units or imprisonment for 6 months, or both.
(2) For the purposes of this section:
The fake veteran was a failure in the army and wsa discharged early for various crimes
The fake veteran was a failure in the army and wsa discharged early for various crimes
(a) returned soldier means a person who has served abroad during any war as a member of any Military Force raised in Australia or in any other part of the British Empire, or as a member of the Military Forces of any Ally of Great Britain.

If the Australian Defence League has any morals, they will distance themselves completely from Ralph Cerminara. He has proven himself to be a liar and a valour thief. He has displayed so little integrity, that it is no surprise that his services with the Australian Army were terminated as â€œnot being in the interests of the Service.â€

Ralph Cerminara should immediately take to social media, and his various websites and apologise to all members of the Australian Defence Force for his lies. He is an imposter.

We doubt that he will apologise. We will eagerly wait and see if the Federal Police take an interest in his false claims of operational overseas war service and take action against him.

CERMINARA UPDATE â€" 08th MAY 2014

Like the proverbial bad penny, Ralph Cerminara just keeps turning up. After our recent exposure of this wannabe you would think he would take a lower profile, particularly in and around the ex-service community. But no, after posting a call to arms on Facebook, Ralph made his way to Sydneyâ€™s ANZAC Dawn Service, resplendent in his ADL Tee Shirt and carefully avoiding the Artillery community who would no doubt love to catch up with him.

http://vietnamvetssc.org.au/cerminara-the-fake/#.VA5H2cKSw1I


----------



## stiflers mum

Wow this threads taken a weird turn.:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> That's Ty Cerminara (aka TCboxa)'s brother.
> 
> Mad as a cut snake - obviously runs in the family.
> 
> He's been exposed as a liar - he never served in Afghanistan yet was caught out claiming on Facebook that he had "buried mates" over there in the war. He's the leader of the ADL - Australian Defence League.
> 
> "Ralph Cerminara is nothing more than a loud mouthed bully wannabe who couldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t make it in the Army. He has found his way to the far right wing Australian Defence League and by spreading the lie that he saw service in Afghanistan, tries to use that false experience to support his distorted political views. He has no right to be called a Veteran and by making these false claims, he has committed offences against the Commonwealth:
> 
> DEFENCE ACT 1903 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ SECT 80A Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Falsely representing to be returned soldier, sailor or airman
> (1) A person is guilty of an offence if:
> (a) the person represents himself or herself to be a returned soldier, sailor or airman; and
> (b) the representation is false.
> Penalty: 30 penalty units or imprisonment for 6 months, or both.
> (2) For the purposes of this section:
> The fake veteran was a failure in the army and wsa discharged early for various crimes
> The fake veteran was a failure in the army and wsa discharged early for various crimes
> (a) returned soldier means a person who has served abroad during any war as a member of any Military Force raised in Australia or in any other part of the British Empire, or as a member of the Military Forces of any Ally of Great Britain.
> 
> If the Australian Defence League has any morals, they will distance themselves completely from Ralph Cerminara. He has proven himself to be a liar and a valour thief. He has displayed so little integrity, that it is no surprise that his services with the Australian Army were terminated as Ã¢â‚¬Å"not being in the interests of the Service.Ã¢â‚¬Â
> 
> Ralph Cerminara should immediately take to social media, and his various websites and apologise to all members of the Australian Defence Force for his lies. He is an imposter.
> 
> We doubt that he will apologise. We will eagerly wait and see if the Federal Police take an interest in his false claims of operational overseas war service and take action against him.
> 
> CERMINARA UPDATE Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 08th MAY 2014
> 
> Like the proverbial bad penny, Ralph Cerminara just keeps turning up. After our recent exposure of this wannabe you would think he would take a lower profile, particularly in and around the ex-service community. But no, after posting a call to arms on Facebook, Ralph made his way to SydneyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s ANZAC Dawn Service, resplendent in his ADL Tee Shirt and carefully avoiding the Artillery community who would no doubt love to catch up with him.
> 
> http://vietnamvetssc.org.au/cerminara-the-fake/#.VA5H2cKSw1I


People who fake war service and valour in order to falsely enhance themselves are absolute parasites and deserve to be dealt with.


----------



## Josey Wales

Tuff Gong said:


> That's Ty Cerminara (aka TCboxa)'s brother.
> 
> Mad as a cut snake - obviously runs in the family.
> 
> He's been exposed as a liar - he never served in Afghanistan yet was caught out claiming on Facebook that he had "buried mates" over there in the war. He's the leader of the ADL - Australian Defence League.
> 
> "Ralph Cerminara is nothing more than a loud mouthed bully wannabe who couldnâ€™t make it in the Army. He has found his way to the far right wing Australian Defence League and by spreading the lie that he saw service in Afghanistan, tries to use that false experience to support his distorted political views. He has no right to be called a Veteran and by making these false claims, he has committed offences against the Commonwealth:
> 
> DEFENCE ACT 1903 â€" SECT 80A â€" Falsely representing to be returned soldier, sailor or airman
> (1) A person is guilty of an offence if:
> (a) the person represents himself or herself to be a returned soldier, sailor or airman; and
> (b) the representation is false.
> Penalty: 30 penalty units or imprisonment for 6 months, or both.
> (2) For the purposes of this section:
> The fake veteran was a failure in the army and wsa discharged early for various crimes
> The fake veteran was a failure in the army and wsa discharged early for various crimes
> (a) returned soldier means a person who has served abroad during any war as a member of any Military Force raised in Australia or in any other part of the British Empire, or as a member of the Military Forces of any Ally of Great Britain.
> 
> If the Australian Defence League has any morals, they will distance themselves completely from Ralph Cerminara. He has proven himself to be a liar and a valour thief. He has displayed so little integrity, that it is no surprise that his services with the Australian Army were terminated as â€œnot being in the interests of the Service.â€
> 
> Ralph Cerminara should immediately take to social media, and his various websites and apologise to all members of the Australian Defence Force for his lies. He is an imposter.
> 
> We doubt that he will apologise. We will eagerly wait and see if the Federal Police take an interest in his false claims of operational overseas war service and take action against him.
> 
> CERMINARA UPDATE â€" 08th MAY 2014
> 
> Like the proverbial bad penny, Ralph Cerminara just keeps turning up. After our recent exposure of this wannabe you would think he would take a lower profile, particularly in and around the ex-service community. But no, after posting a call to arms on Facebook, Ralph made his way to Sydneyâ€™s ANZAC Dawn Service, resplendent in his ADL Tee Shirt and carefully avoiding the Artillery community who would no doubt love to catch up with him.
> 
> http://vietnamvetssc.org.au/cerminara-the-fake/#.VA5H2cKSw1I


Does the Australian Government not return your brave fallen home to Australian shores for repatriation ? I'm pretty sure our government does , normally to Royal Wootton Bassett .


----------



## DB Cooper

NEW : Mike Tyson gets shit angry with interviewer on live TV a couple of days ago >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

*Oscar Pistorious found NOT GUILTY of murder.*

But there are still options open in the way of a verdict that could see him do jail time.


----------



## DB Cooper

Culpable manslaughter is about the worst they can throw at him now. But they have adjourned for a lunch break first. 

Hope he chokes on his bloody sandwich.


----------



## DB Cooper

Chardon High School shooter T.J. Lane has escaped from prison with another inmate >>>

http://www.newsnet5.com/news/local-...chool-shooter-tj-lane-has-escaped-from-prison

Hope he gets shot up real good when they find the little prick.


----------



## Josey Wales

Spider said:


> Chardon High School shooter T.J. Lane has escaped from prison with another inmate >>>
> 
> http://www.newsnet5.com/news/local-...chool-shooter-tj-lane-has-escaped-from-prison
> 
> Hope he gets shot up real good when they find the little prick.


Don't go shooting the cunt what you gotta do is slash the tendons behind his knees then he's walking around nick like some fucking spazzo for the rest of his life & whilst your at it carve CUNT backwards across his forehead .


----------



## DB Cooper

Josey Wales said:


> Don't go shooting the cunt what you gotta do is slash the tendons behind his knees then he's walking around nick like some fucking spazzo for the rest of his life & whilst your at it carve CUNT backwards across his forehead .


You've missed your calling mate. Should have been a high court judge.


----------



## Josey Wales

Spider said:


> You've missed your calling mate. Should have been a high court judge.


The world would be a far better place for it mate and all those young boys arses wouldn't be violated neither .


----------



## DB Cooper

Josey Wales said:


> The world would be a far better place for it mate and all those young boys arses wouldn't be violated neither .


:good


----------



## DB Cooper

Smokin' Joe Frazier Story - you will not have seen this before and it contains some brilliant footage including Frazier training, details of his management and backing, and Joe singing.

Enjoy >>>


----------



## DBerry

I've seen it before, it's brilliant, it was put together, by a poster from boxrec I think, shortly after Joes death.


----------



## DBerry

Fuck, I've got a whopping headache! I'm off out early to watch Sam Soliman sparring before going to the pub to watch the Mayweather-Maidana fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Fuck, I've got a whopping headache! I'm off out early to watch Sam Soliman sparring before going to the pub to watch the Mayweather-Maidana fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mayweather and Maidana about to get unfriendly with each other.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mayweather shaken in the 3rd. But won it in a canter.

Now off to the rugby. Geez it's a tough life :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Marcos''el dracula''Maidana :smile. On a side note one of the dullest fights of the year Bey-Vasquez they both deserved to lose.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## JohnH

Spider said:


> Culpable manslaughter is about the worst they can throw at him now. But they have adjourned for a lunch break first.
> 
> Hope he chokes on his bloody sandwich.


You wake up in the middle of the night, you hear noises and think intruders. You then realise the noise is coming from the bathroom and the missus isn't in bed, I'm not sure about anyone else, I'd just roll over and go back to sleep, not get a gun and fire it through the door of the bathroom. Madness.


----------



## DB Cooper

JohnH said:


> You wake up in the middle of the night, you hear noises and think intruders. You then realise the noise is coming from the bathroom and the missus isn't in bed, I'm not sure about anyone else, I'd just roll over and go back to sleep, not get a gun and fire it through the door of the bathroom. Madness.


His story just doesn't stack up and the prosecutor demonstrated that in court, again and again. But for some reason the judge just refuses to see it that way. A nasty precedent set here.


----------



## JohnH

Spider said:


> His story just doesn't stack up and the prosecutor demonstrated that in court, again and again. But for some reason the judge just refuses to see it that way. A nasty precedent set here.


Is it the judge or just the way SA law is? Whichever it is, it's f**ked!!


----------



## DB Cooper

JohnH said:


> Is it the judge or just the way SA law is? Whichever it is, it's f**ked!!


Seems little doubt about that. Many men in other parts of the world have gone to the chair or been hung on less evidence.

If I was a women in Sth Africa I would be feeling rather insecure right now. Assuming I didn't already living in such a place.


----------



## JohnH

Spider said:


> Seems little doubt about that. Many men in other parts of the world have gone to the chair or been hung on less evidence.
> 
> *If I was a women in Sth Africa I would be feeling rather insecure right now. Assuming I didn't already living in such a place.*


Agree. Hopefully he gets the full 15 years for the culpable verdict.


----------



## DB Cooper

JohnH said:


> Agree. Hopefully he gets the full 15 years for the culpable verdict.


Hopefully, but there is no minimum sentence for the crime. So anything is possible.

I have a work colleague who was born in Sth Africa and as soon as his daughter reached about 12 years of age they packed up and moved here. Just not the type of environment he wanted her bought up in over there.


----------



## JohnH

Spider said:


> Hopefully, but there is no minimum sentence for the crime. So anything is possible.
> 
> I have a work colleague who was born in Sth Africa and as soon as his daughter reached about 12 years of age they packed up and moved here. Just not the type of environment he wanted her bought up in over there.


Christ, really that bad?? I remember all the hype over here in the UK about the SA world Cup and all the trouble that was going to happen. Nothing happened, nothing that wouldn't happen elsewhere if you're a pissed up football fan on tour! The same was said about Brazil, it was a glorious tournament.

Sometimes I think it all depends on circumstance and where exactly you live. I'm a Londoner, I love the city and always will do, yet there are places there that some would class a dangerous shit hole whilst others wouldn't. Perspective I suppose.


----------



## DB Cooper

JohnH said:


> Christ, really that bad?? I remember all the hype over here in the UK about the SA world Cup and all the trouble that was going to happen. Nothing happened, nothing that wouldn't happen elsewhere if you're a pissed up football fan on tour! The same was said about Brazil, it was a glorious tournament.
> 
> Sometimes I think it all depends on circumstance and where exactly you live. I'm a Londoner, I love the city and always will do, yet there are places there that some would class a dangerous shit hole whilst others wouldn't. Perspective I suppose.


I agree with you. Interestingly the guy I am talking about didn't just relocate within South Africa though. He told me it "was just no place to bring up a daughter", and years later, said he hasn't looked back since moving here.


----------



## DB Cooper

Here's the job opportunity you may have been waiting for. "Bomb Disposal Assistant", and there is no previous experience necessary >>>

http://jobview.monster.co.uk/getjob...tracking=&WT.mc_n=JDN000003_sk_feed_indeed_uk


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Josey Wales

Nice gif but did he get a ten count for touching his left knee down ?


----------



## DB Cooper

Josey Wales said:


> Nice gif but did he get a ten count for touching his left knee down ?


Does it actually touch the canvas?


----------



## Josey Wales

Spider said:


> Does it actually touch the canvas?


That's the big question Spider mate I sure looks to have grazed it from that angle , mad skills though .


----------



## Josey Wales

Who is that ? The guy in the blue is Marquez but I'm fucked if I know who the other fella is ,,,,,,Anyone help me out ?


----------



## DB Cooper

Josey Wales said:


> Who is that ? The guy in the blue is Marquez but I'm fucked if I know who the other fella is ,,,,,,Anyone help me out ?


The guy I can think of who did crazy stuff like that was Pernell Whittaker. It does look like him too.


----------



## Josey Wales

Good call with sweet pea mate but that looks like Juan Marquez in the blue trunks I dont recall them ever fighting .


----------



## Francis75

Imagine how a prime Floyd v Prime Whittaker would be.


----------



## DB Cooper

Josey Wales said:


> Good call with sweet pea mate but that looks like Juan Marquez in the blue trunks I dont recall them ever fighting .


It is Pernell Whitaker, and it's Santos Cardona in the blue shorts. See 26.20 into the video for the incident where Whitaker performs his little party trick shown in the earlier gif >>>


----------



## Josey Wales

Good track down Spider mate Sweat Pea is often overlooked on forum boards Francis did you watch Lil Floyd the other night ? Not many miles left in his engine I suspect ,


----------



## Francis75

Josey Wales said:


> Good track down Spider mate Sweat Pea is often overlooked on forum boards Francis did you watch Lil Floyd the other night ? Not many miles left in his engine I suspect ,


Hi Josey hope your well mate.

Yes I watched Floyd's fight and thought he still looked pretty good. He won the fight easy and in some rds seemed to just cruise doing hardly anything but move away but would still land some nice work here and there. He's not as good as say 4,5,6 yrs ago but even still I don't see anyone beating him. He has unbelievable stamina. Would have been great in the 15 rd era.


----------



## Josey Wales

Yes I'm fine thank you mate hope all is well with yourself , I would love to see Floyd v PAC next year but I think the fight will be a shadow of what it would have been 3 years ago , here's hoping it gets made , , BTW Brunker v Selby fast approaching .


----------



## DB Cooper

Josey Wales said:


> Good track down Spider mate Sweat Pea is often overlooked on forum boards Francis did you watch Lil Floyd the other night ? Not many miles left in his engine I suspect ,


Whitaker was amazing.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Whitaker was amazing.


I used to fuck this girl, Rebeccah Whitaker, she _was_ amazing!


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I used to fuck this girl, Rebeccah Whitaker, she _was_ amazing!


You too?


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> You too?


Clearly experience made her the best fuck she could possibalby be.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Clearly experience made her the best fuck she could possibalby be.


She told me I was better than you, but not to tell you.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> She told me I was better than you, but not to tell you.


I was always satisfied. I didn't suffer from premature ejaculation, she suffered.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I was always satisfied. I didn't suffer from premature ejaculation, she suffered.


There's nothing like a good work bench to ply your craft on.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

The story of two of boxing's too numerous to count underdogs. If you love boxing you'll like this >>>


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Very sad news about ACDC's Malcolm Young >>>

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...e-for-dementia-in-sydney-20140925-10m1hs.html


----------



## stiflers mum

Spider said:


> Very sad news about ACDC's Malcolm Young >>>
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...e-for-dementia-in-sydney-20140925-10m1hs.html


 Terrible shame. Dementia is terrible for the families sufferers literally have NFI who loved ones that have been a large part of their lives for years are. Hopefully he doesn't live like that for too long.


----------



## DB Cooper

How many heavyweight before or since could move like this guy >>>


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


>


Jesus. Whatever fight that was, that was super brutal. Perhaps even past my point of being able to appreciate it!


----------



## Josey Wales

If I'm not mistaken that's the Pinklon Thomas fight from back in 87 mate , just goes to show what an absolute beast Tyson was back then as Mr Pink could have a row with anyone in his pomp , I think he's from Cincinnati and works with kids now keeping em off the pipe & if that's the case fair play to the fella as he himself knows all too well the pit falls of that slippery slope . .


----------



## Josey Wales

Yea here's the beginning of the end for Thomas , " BRUTAL " as you say and a far cry from the plodding shit jab jab jab bollocks that passes for prime these days . 
Here's to Mr Pink .


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Jesus. Whatever fight that was, that was super brutal. Perhaps even past my point of being able to appreciate it!


Yeah, Tyson KOing Thomas, and it doesn't come much more brutal than that.

The human body wasn't designed to be hit in the head repeatedly like that. Little wonder so many fighters suffer the after effects in later life.


----------



## bruiserh89

Josey Wales said:


> If I'm not mistaken that's the Pinklon Thomas fight from back in 87 mate , just goes to show what an absolute beast Tyson was back then as Mr Pink could have a row with anyone in his pomp , I think he's from Cincinnati and works with kids now keeping em off the pipe & if that's the case fair play to the fella as he himself knows all too well the pit falls of that slippery slope . .


Cheers Jose. Jeez Tyson could punch!


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> Yeah, Tyson KOing Thomas, and it doesn't come much more brutal than that.
> 
> The human body wasn't designed to be hit in the head repeatedly like that. Little wonder so many fighters suffer the after effects in later life.


Yeah after effects did come to mind.


----------



## DBerry

@Spider


----------



## Francis75

To my dearest Grasshoppers and all fight fans,

Do yourself a fuckin favour and remind yourself that mixed martial artist Michael Venom Page is fighting tomorrow in Bellator in the States. Sensational fighter. Think Anderson Silva, Roy Jones Jr. You can thank me later for telling you.

Your friend and confidant, 
Francis


----------



## DBerry




----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


>


You still rolling with that Castro Avitar mate. It was a while back you were going to rid yourself.


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> You still rolling with that Castro Avitar mate. It was a while back you were going to rid yourself.


:lol: I can't find the original picture.


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> :lol: I can't find the original picture.


Castro it is then!


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


:lol:


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> Castro it is then!


I've got another pic uploaded to my profile of me landing a punch that I could use.


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> I've got another pic uploaded to my profile of me landing a punch that I could use.


For sure. Load it up.


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> For sure. Load it up.


I don't know how :conf


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> I don't know how :conf


Looks like you worked it out. haha.


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> Looks like you worked it out. haha.


Yeah, i didn't end up running with the punch that broke Paul tailor's nose, I went with 'Spider Dale' hehehe.


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> Yeah, i didn't end up running with the punch that broke Paul tailor's nose, I went with 'Spider Dale' hehehe.


Haha. Great. Now we have two on this forum!


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Yeah, i didn't end up running with the punch that broke Paul tailor's nose, I went with 'Spider Dale' hehehe.


----------



## DB Cooper

@DBerry


----------



## DB Cooper

This drone with flag incident happened in the last 24 hours. Caused a real stink and the game was cancelled >>>


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> @*DBerry*


*I don't see your spider man mask, Freddy...........
*


----------



## Tuff Gong

Spider said:


> This drone with flag incident happened in the last 24 hours. Caused a real stink and the game was cancelled >>>


Reminds me of this a bit


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> Reminds me of this a bit


Top prank. Funny as fuck :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Sox and his lady, once again "guests" of 'Dungeone Dayarle'.......


----------



## DB Cooper

*If I'm getting under your skin lookout!*

A spider inside a touristâ€™s skin was misdiagnosed as an insect bite. Doctors failed to realize that the problem was actually an entire arachnid that had burrowed into a surgical scar and kept right on moving beneath the touristâ€™s skin. Twenty-one-year-old Dylan Thomas of Bunbury, Western Australia was enjoying the vacation of a lifetime in Bali when he discovered a red trail on his stomach. He visited a local doctor who told him that he had been bitten by an insect. The doctor at Bali International Medical Centre prescribed antihistamine cream for the tourist and sent him on his way. Then things got worse >>>










When the trapped spider inside the touristâ€™s skin caused a trail of blisters across his belly, Dylan Thomas went to a dermatologist. Thatâ€™s when doctors located and removed the small tropical spider that had entered his body via a surgical scar from an earlier appendectomy, reported Daily Mail. Thomas will have to wait to learn exactly what type of spider was lurking beneath his skin, the touristâ€™s spider skin invader has been sent for testing and identification. Results are still pending.


----------



## Bugger

^Fuck that!


----------



## Bugger

Spider said:


> @*DBerry*


No.1??


----------



## DB Cooper

Bugger said:


> No.1??


When you gotta go, you gotta go :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

A must watch for Duran fans >>>


----------



## bruiserh89

*Funniest story ever in the news this week:*

A BRIDE-to-be had to confess to having sex with a dwarf stripper on her hen night when she gave birth to a child with dwarfism.

It was only when the baby was born that her husband discovered the fling.

Until that point he thought the child his wife was carrying was his. Eventually the woman, from Valencia, Spain, broke down and confessed, The Sun and other media report.

The paper quoted a source as saying: "Neither her closest female friends or her family knew she had had sex with the stripper.

"Once she had her son in her arms, she broke down and confessed what had happened.

"As you can imagine no one that sleeps with a stripper at her hen night broadcasts it, or at least they try to take their secret to the grave.''

The Daily Mail quoted a dwarf stripper as saying: "I know colleagues working out of Valencia but I'm not aware of any of them getting involved in something like this.''


----------



## Bugger

Spider said:


> A must watch for Duran fans >>>


I dont think i'll ever forget the story of Duran meeting his daughter's first boyfriend lol poor kid musta been crapping himself


----------



## DB Cooper

Bugger said:


> I dont think i'll ever forget the story of Duran meeting his daughter's first boyfriend lol poor kid musta been crapping himself


I remember reading a story about Duran having lost a significant amount of money on an airline flight. He'd come into millions of dollars and was returning to Panama with the money in cold hard cash. The story goes he and his wife stashed as much of the cash into their hand luggage as they could but there was still some left over. So they stashed the remaining money into a bag that went into the hold of the aircraft. The Durans duly arrived back in Panama and waited at the luggage carousel, and surprise, surprise. The bag stashed with money never came out.


----------



## stiflers mum

bruiserh89 said:


> *Funniest story ever in the news this week:*
> 
> A BRIDE-to-be had to confess to having sex with a dwarf stripper on her hen night when she gave birth to a child with dwarfism.
> 
> It was only when the baby was born that her husband discovered the fling.
> 
> Until that point he thought the child his wife was carrying was his. Eventually the woman, from Valencia, Spain, broke down and confessed, The Sun and other media report.
> 
> The paper quoted a source as saying: "Neither her closest female friends or her family knew she had had sex with the stripper.
> 
> "Once she had her son in her arms, she broke down and confessed what had happened.
> 
> "As you can imagine no one that sleeps with a stripper at her hen night broadcasts it, or at least they try to take their secret to the grave.''
> 
> The Daily Mail quoted a dwarf stripper as saying: "I know colleagues working out of Valencia but I'm not aware of any of them getting involved in something like this.''


:lol::lol::lol: He has probably dodged a bullet better finding out now she's a slut than raising and paying for the milkmans child for 18 years.


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> :lol::lol::lol: He has probably dodged a bullet better finding out now she's a slut than raising and paying for the milkmans child for 18 years.


Way to find a silver lining! True though. Imagine the shock he would have got when they had a dwarf baby!


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

CELEBRITY CRIME FILES

Includes Riddick Bowe, Henry Tillman and Trevor Berbick >>>


----------



## DBerry




----------



## Tuff Gong

DBerry said:


>


:lol:

I'm pretty sure there was pub band around in the 80s called "Free Beer".


----------



## DBerry

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm pretty sure there was pub band around in the 80s called "Free Beer".


When I was a kid on the Gold Coast, a pub that sponsered my old man's footy side (of which he was captain) advertised they where having a topless bartender. It turned out to be my old man :lol:


----------



## DBerry

My old mate Andre Muenier won by K.O. in Japan on the weekend, on a K1 show, well done mate.


----------



## Josey Wales

bruiserh89 said:


> Way to find a silver lining! True though. Imagine the shock he would have got when they had a dwarf baby!


To say the bloke was a little disappointed in the delivery room is an understatement . :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89

Josey Wales said:


> To say the bloke was a little disappointed in the delivery room is an understatement . :lol:


Exactly. That story had me going for ages.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> My old mate Andre Muenier won by K.O. in Japan on the weekend, on a K1 show, well done mate.


Any chance of the giant getting in the boxing ring again any time soon?


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Any chance of the giant getting in the boxing ring again any time soon?


I'd like to hope so, he did say to me a couple of years ago that he wouldn't get back in with out Keefy in his corner but I think he'd do alright in the domestic heavy weight scene. He does box nicely and has a ripper body shot. I do think he'd be more likely to follow kickboxing over seas though, as there'd be more money in it, and it appears he's living in Thailand for a fair chunk of the year.


----------



## DB Cooper

How many games should this clown be suspended for?






Basketball is meant to be non-contact :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> How many games should this clown be suspended for?
> 
> Basketball is meant to be non-contact :lol:


get him a fight on Hammer's next show :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> get him a fight on Hammer's next show :lol:


He should have a bit of time on his side once he receives his penalty.


----------



## DB Cooper

Childres faces the tribunal Tuesday night. Deserves a big penalty. Will be a big loss to the Sydney Kings. He's a big name import and played nearly 400 games in the NBA in the US.


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> Childres faces the tribunal Tuesday night. Deserves a big penalty. Will be a big loss to the Sydney Kings. He's a big name import and played nearly 400 games in the NBA in the US.


I think big advocate of criminal charges where its a clear cut case of assault on any sporting field. Like that Croatian amateur boxer who KO'd the ref. Its criminal off the field. These guys shouldn't be afforded any protection on the field. This is different to when two guys decide to go toe to toe or minor incidents but pure thugs need to be stamped out.


----------



## DBerry

I thought that was border line, I can see that it happened so quickly after he was elbowed (all be it in the mid section) to the ground that it was border line spur of the moment. At the least, it was nothing moe than opportunistic, and let's face it, our league of that game hasn't exactly taken off, he's done what no one else has been able to do for the NBL, get it in the news.


----------



## DB Cooper

Susie Ramandan had another WBC title tilt on October 25th - losing for a second time to Mexican Yazmin Rivas.










Susie managed to take Rivas the distance on both occasions. But comes home titleless.


----------



## DB Cooper

This table tennis player was fined $50,000 for this post match celebration >>>






Last heard he was trying to get the shirt he threw into the crowd back so he can sign it and auction it on Ebay in the hope he can make some of the $50,000 back.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Susie Ramandan had another WBC title tilt on October 25th - losing for a second time to Mexican Yazmin Rivas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susie managed to take Rivas the distance on both occasions. But comes home titleless.


Suzie was lookibg fit and sharp sparring before she left, she was well prepared by Lim Jeka. I wonder if an Aussie women's super fight with Dianne Prazak will happen next? Thete was some agro and bad blood between them the last time Prazak was out hete.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Suzie was lookibg fit and sharp sparring before she left, she was well prepared by Lim Jeka. I wonder if an Aussie women's super fight with Dianne Prazak will happen next? Thete was some agro and bad blood between them the last time Prazak was out hete.


Susie has a technique better than most blokes. She is a pleasure to watch, but can't seem to get the better of Rivas.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Susie has a technique better than most blokes. She is a pleasure to watch, but can't seem to get the better of Rivas.


I wonder what the scorecards looked like? Hopefully it's just a minor set back. I usually don't enjoy women's boxing but Suzie Ramadan and Dianne Prazak both impress me, I do hope Barry puts that fight on.


----------



## DB Cooper

Remember this >>>






* Suspended for one match. One fucking match for that! Should have received 6 minimum! *
Here's the blurb >>>

Sydney Kings star import Josh Childress will miss one game after pleading guilty to a charge of unduly rough conduct.

Childress was given a two-game suspension - one of which was suspended - by a tribunal in Sydney on Tuesday following an incident involving the Wildcats' Jesse Wagstaff in last Friday night's fixture in Perth.

He had charges of striking Wagstaff with an elbow and bringing the game into disrepute dismissed by the tribunal.

Childress was fined $3,750 for the rough conduct charge and another $3,750 for public criticism of officials.

He will miss the Kings' away game this weekend against Cairns.

*ABSOLUTE JOKE!*


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> Remember this >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Suspended for one match. One fucking match for that! Should have received 6 minimum! *
> Here's the blurb >>>
> 
> Sydney Kings star import Josh Childress will miss one game after pleading guilty to a charge of unduly rough conduct.
> 
> Childress was given a two-game suspension - one of which was suspended - by a tribunal in Sydney on Tuesday following an incident involving the Wildcats' Jesse Wagstaff in last Friday night's fixture in Perth.
> 
> He had charges of striking Wagstaff with an elbow and bringing the game into disrepute dismissed by the tribunal.
> 
> Childress was fined $3,750 for the rough conduct charge and another $3,750 for public criticism of officials.
> 
> He will miss the Kings' away game this weekend against Cairns.
> 
> *ABSOLUTE JOKE!*


:stonk


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> :stonk


I don't follow the NBL like I did years ago. So I am out of touch with it. But I understand Josh Childress is a big name import with about 400 NBA games in the US to his name.

Some might argue the judiciary just didn't have the guts to mete out a suitable punishment because they can't afford to be without their big drawcard for too long.

Try the same stunt in a local hackers completion and see how you fare. Probably get suspended for the season.


----------



## stiflers mum

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...isease-to-stop-him-becomming-political-leader

Sally might get his thread starting abilities revoked here if these threads keep coming.:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Josey Wales

Spider said:


> Susie Ramandan had another WBC title tilt on October 25th - losing for a second time to Mexican Yazmin Rivas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susie managed to take Rivas the distance on both occasions. But comes home titleless.


My wife can't wrestle but you should see her BOX .


----------



## DB Cooper

Saddened to hear Iran Barkley has suffered a stroke.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Josey Wales

Spider said:


> Saddened to hear Iran Barkley has suffered a stroke.


Sorry to hear that, Barkley was a fantastic fighter , get well soon Blade .


----------



## Francis75

Josey Wales said:


> Sorry to hear that, Barkley was a fantastic fighter , get well soon Blade .


Loved watching Barkley fight. What a warrior he was.


----------



## DB Cooper

Josey Wales said:


> Sorry to hear that, Barkley was a fantastic fighter , get well soon Blade .


Absolutely he was. Not sure how many fighters beat Tommy Hearns twice? But I'd say it's a pretty exclusive club.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Absolutely he was. Not sure how many fighters beat Tommy Hearns twice? But I'd say it's a pretty exclusive club.


twice, first fight by KO, second by points, he had Hearns' measure all right, his demolition of Van Horn was extraordinary to watch and he's been in close fights with Kalambay, Nunn and Duran.


----------



## thehook13

Kostya and Hatton caught up at the Aussie HOF


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> Kostya and Hatton caught up at the Aussie HOF


Good to see them looking fit and well. But certainly not underfed :smile


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> twice, first fight by KO, second by points, he had Hearns' measure all right, his demolition of Van Horn was extraordinary to watch and he's been in close fights with Kalambay, Nunn and Duran.


The KO in Barkley's first meeting with Hearns seemed to come out of nowhere. Tommy was teeing off freely and seemingly in control and then boom >>>


----------



## thehook13

Spider said:


> Good to see them looking fit and well. But certainly not underfed :smile


Made me realize they both have a successful post boxing careers. Proving there's life after boxing, Ricky especially.


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> Made me realize they both have a successful post boxing careers. Proving there's life after boxing, Ricky especially.


Ricky Hatton seems to be putting a lot back into boxing. Which is commendable. But as it's probably the only thing he's trained at or equipped to do, I guess he didn't have too many options.

I find Hatton pretty hard going in interviews. Not sure if that's a result of the hits to the head he's taken or if he's always been a bit that way?


----------



## DB Cooper

Just back from the Rodriguez concert. First show I've been to where everyone in the house gave a standing ovation before a note was sung. 

Rodriguez is getting on. Had to be assisted on and off stage. But gave it everything he had for 90 unforgettable minutes.

Saw the show. Got the T-shirt. I'm a happy man.


----------



## DB Cooper

These girls were the support for Rodriguez last night >>>


----------



## stiflers mum

A story on gangsters and Jihadists,criminals,terrorism on 4 corners Monday. Featuring ex-boxers Ahmed and Mohammed Elomar. Evil,wicked shit.

http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/stories/2014/11/03/4118289.htm


----------



## Tuff Gong

Spider said:


> Just back from the Rodriguez concert. First show I've been to where everyone in the house gave a standing ovation before a note was sung.
> 
> Rodriguez is getting on. Had to be assisted on and off stage. But gave it everything he had for 90 unforgettable minutes.
> 
> Saw the show. Got the T-shirt. I'm a happy man.


Good stuff mate, I heard he was pretty decrepit last time he was out here too, it's great that he's riding a second wave of success but just a shame it came so late in his life.

Were the Oils minus Garrett his backing band again this time? The Reef or something like that?


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> A story on gangsters and Jihadists,criminals,terrorism on 4 corners Monday. Featuring ex-boxers Ahmed and Mohammed Elomar. Evil,wicked shit.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/stories/2014/11/03/4118289.htm


Cheers mate, I will watch this.

I found out something at work about a bloke who used to be in my department before my team split from his about a year ago...he's an Aussie-born Lebanese, a very funny bloke, very self-deprecating, not your typical Lebanese bloke, went to a Christian high school (St Pats Fairfield I think) with another bloke at work, an all round good bloke...married with 2 kids, etc.

Found out today that 4 months ago he went over to Lebanon on family business and never came back - never told work he wasn't coming back, when they hadn't heard from him when he was due back at work they checked his desk and found his work ID in his drawer so it looks like he never intended to come back. No one has heard from him since and he's shut down his facebook account.

Obviously no one knows for sure what's happened to him but seems very suss.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> Good stuff mate, I heard he was pretty decrepit last time he was out here too, it's great that he's riding a second wave of success but just a shame it came so late in his life.
> 
> Were the Oils minus Garrett his backing band again this time? The Reef or something like that?


No Oils this time mate. Five piece outfit (4 girls including the drummer, plus a guy on keyboards) called Small May - see post #2531 above.

Rodriguez battled. He is 73, has lived a fairly hard life, and had to be assisted on and off stage.

So glad I saw him because I seriously doubt he'll be back.


----------



## DBerry

For @Spider @Tuff Gong :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> For @Spider @Tuff Gong :cheers


Great stuff. Have you seen that documentary? If you haven't, you need to. Amazing stuff.


----------



## DBerry

@Spider


----------



## DB Cooper

@DBerry

WTF? :lol:


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> @*DBerry*
> 
> WTF? :lol:


I'm guessing Thailand :-(


----------



## DB Cooper

Wonderland China was to be the largest amusement park in Asia >>>










Construction started in the 1990s and by 1998 the project had been abandoned.

Bad luck kids!


----------



## Tuff Gong

DBerry said:


> For @Spider @Tuff Gong :cheers


Cheers dude, I've got this CD but will have to hunt down the DVD :good


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> Cheers mate, I will watch this.
> 
> I found out something at work about a bloke who used to be in my department before my team split from his about a year ago...he's an Aussie-born Lebanese, a very funny bloke, very self-deprecating, not your typical Lebanese bloke, went to a Christian high school (St Pats Fairfield I think) with another bloke at work, an all round good bloke...married with 2 kids, etc.
> 
> Found out today that 4 months ago he went over to Lebanon on family business and never came back - never told work he wasn't coming back, when they hadn't heard from him when he was due back at work they checked his desk and found his work ID in his drawer so it looks like he never intended to come back. No one has heard from him since and he's shut down his facebook account.
> 
> Obviously no one knows for sure what's happened to him but seems very suss.


 Mohammed Elomar is evil. Scary we have these religious fanatics hope your friend hasn't been brainwashed by radicals.


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> Mohammed Elomar is evil. Scary we have these religious fanatics hope your friend hasn't been brainwashed by radicals.


Mohammed, Mohammed senior (the uncle), Ahmed, Khaled Sharrouf, Sharrouf's sister and her husband...who knows how many others? That report made it sound like it was only a very small extremist group that kicked off at the Hyde Park demonstration that saw Ahmed end up in jail but then you see how many followed the prayers at the demo before it turned into a riot...


----------



## DB Cooper

Another blow for ACDC. Phil Judd in deep shit >>>

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...ting-to-procure-a-murder-20141106-11hs1u.html

*AC/DC drummer Phil Rudd will appear in New Zealand's Tauranga District Court this afternoon charged with attempting to procure a murder.*

The charge was laid after police raided the drummer's home on the Tauranga waterfront at Matua this morning.

He is also charged with possession of methamphetamine, possession of cannabis and threatening to kill.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rock and roll baby!


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

DBerry said:


> @Spider





Spider said:


> @DBerry
> 
> WTF? :lol:





DBerry said:


> I'm guessing Thailand :-(


Jollibee is Filo i think


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> Rock and roll baby!


Jail gigs for bands used to be all the rage. Might be ACDC's fate.


----------



## DB Cooper

Nathan Briggs just got stopped by Junior Iakopo, KO4.

Only Takopo's 3rd win in his 20 fight career.


----------



## DBerry

Dirty deeds, indeed!


----------



## DB Cooper

Some hard nuts amongst this lot >>>


----------



## sallywinder

Ok. Just changed browsers for this website. Lets see how it works now.

Usually i cant write more than 1 sentence, which would make most you geniuses happy. But it seems that i can now write the full series of 'Lonsome Dove' or homers Iliad' or whatever its called. 


WOOOHOO!. 


And i always said Hooper would end up no whaere. Spitting on cops etc and the dumb shit he has pulled is the same reason AFL and NRL clubs never contract a kid with Character problems. It always ends badly. 

However, in boxing there is a little room to move. Fenech proved that, as did Tyson, Hopkins, etc. Although, Mike did fuck up pretty quick. But his short burst of brilliance made him one of the top 10 ATG. A chin is required though....


----------



## DB Cooper

11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month.

Lest we forget.


----------



## Josey Wales

Spider said:


> 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month.
> 
> Lest we forget.


Not quite there yet here Spider but great call , RIP my Gramps and his Aussie Brothers , i went to the in parade in Worcester yesterday , lest we forget indeed .


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month.
> 
> Lest we forget.


Lest we forget.

30 years ago today, at eleven am, my Grandfather, a former P.O.W. on the Burma railway passed away.


----------



## sallywinder

Josey Wales said:


> Not quite there yet here Spider but great call , RIP my Gramps and his Aussie Brothers , i went to the in parade in Worcester yesterday , lest we forget indeed .


One thing we do have in common Josey. All our forebears children were badly used by the worlds elite...too many times.

Im sure they wont get off so lightly the next time. We now know who starts wars, but never fights in them.


----------



## DB Cooper

The world's tallest man meets the world's shortest man.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sobriety diminishes , discriminates and says NO.

Drunkedness expands, unites and says YES.

- William James.

@DBerry


----------



## DB Cooper

Won't be long now :lol:


----------



## Sox




----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


>


Nothing sadder than a bloke who drinks by himself and ends up like that, or staggers home and abuses people on the internet whilst still half-cut.


----------



## Sox

Spider said:


> Nothing sadder than a bloke who drinks by himself and ends up like that, or staggers home and abuses people on the internet whilst still half-cut.


Well, he tries to abuse people on the internet, in reality he just makes himself look like a bigger twat than normal.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Well, he tries to abuse people on the internet, in reality he just makes himself look like a bigger twat than normal.


Some people just shouldn't drink. Particularly the glass-half-empty types who get all depressed and turn glass-completely empty after half a dozen beers.


----------



## DBerry

It's well past stooge o'clock Friday arvo, the mutt is awefully quiet, maybe it's all finally gotten to him......


----------



## DB Cooper

Saddened to hear of the passing of Italian born 1970s lightweight Frank Bianco. Frankie was a regular on both TV Ringside and Channel 10s boxing show. He has since been keeping himself busy as a fight trainer.

RIP Frankie.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> The world's tallest man meets the world's shortest man.


Well, that's the long and the short of it!


----------



## JohnH

More of our c list celebs in your jungle. Cheers :thumbsup


----------



## DB Cooper

Boo Weekley is here for the golf. Heard him interviewed last night and he is one strange cat. Back home he and his wife shoot anything that moves and eat it - includes squirrels, rabbits, frogs, ducks, all kinds of birds.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mickey Rourke is getting back in the ring at the ripe old age of 62 >>>

Moscow (AFP) - Mickey Rourke will revive his boxing career at the age of 62 and take to the ring with a US professional boxer in Moscow this month, Sovetsky Sport sports website reported Wednesday, citing the promoters.

The American actor was quoted as saying by promoters: "Boxing is a serious part of my life. It taught me respect and determination, patience and concentration. I always dreamed of fighting a match in Russia."

Rourke is set to fight 29-year-old Elliot Seymour on November 28. They will take to the ring ahead of a match between Russia's Ruslan Provodnikov and Jose Luis Castillo of Mexico, Sovetsky Sport reported.

The actor was an amateur boxer before his Hollywood career took off and he became a sex symbol star in films such as "9 1/2 Weeks."

He returned to boxing as a professional for eight matches in the 1990s, causing damage to his face that necessitated surgery and changed his appearance.

In 2008 he starred in "The Wrestler" about a washed-up fighter making a comeback, winning a Golden Globe for best actor.

Rourke is a frequent visitor to Russia and has been romantically linked to a Russian-born model, Anastassija Makarenko.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> Mohammed, Mohammed senior (the uncle), Ahmed, Khaled Sharrouf, Sharrouf's sister and her husband...who knows how many others? That report made it sound like it was only a very small extremist group that kicked off at the Hyde Park demonstration that saw Ahmed end up in jail but then you see how many followed the prayers at the demo before it turned into a riot...


 They have freezed their assets. That's something I guess.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...jihadists-assets/story-fn3dxiwe-1227130364175


----------



## stiflers mum

Sox said:


> Well, he tries to abuse people on the internet, in reality he just makes himself look like a bigger twat than normal.


 Hoody doesn't post here with his racist garbage does he?:hey


----------



## DB Cooper

Not sure what Michael Phelps is thinking >>>










Michael Phelps' self-proclaimed 'girlfriend', 41, reveals she was born a male as she describes her 'amazing intimacy' with Olympic swimmer

Michael Phelps' self-proclaimed girlfriend Taylor Lianne Chandler has revealed she was born David Roy Fitch

Chandler is intersex, meaning she has male genitalia but no testicles, and a uterus but no ovaries

She is revealing her 'amazing sex life' with Phelps in a new interview, claiming the two had sex at a Baltimore Ravens football game

She began taking testosterone blockers as a teenager and had corrective surgery in her early twenties to get rid of her male genitalia

Chandler is now concerned that after this admission Phelps may no longer want to be with her when he leaves rehab

Phelps is out of rehab now according to Chandler


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> Hoody doesn't post here with his racist garbage does he?:hey


Dunno, why?


----------



## Josey Wales

Hoody was a very good poster at one time and seemed like a real nice fella but when someone stoops low enough to abuse another posters wife the games up as far as I'm concerned .


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> Not sure what Michael Phelps is thinking >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Phelps' self-proclaimed 'girlfriend', 41, reveals she was born a male as she describes her 'amazing intimacy' with Olympic swimmer
> 
> Michael Phelps' self-proclaimed girlfriend Taylor Lianne Chandler has revealed she was born David Roy Fitch
> 
> Chandler is intersex, meaning she has male genitalia but no testicles, and a uterus but no ovaries
> 
> She is revealing her 'amazing sex life' with Phelps in a new interview, claiming the two had sex at a Baltimore Ravens football game
> 
> She began taking testosterone blockers as a teenager and had corrective surgery in her early twenties to get rid of her male genitalia
> 
> Chandler is now concerned that after this admission Phelps may no longer want to be with her when he leaves rehab
> 
> Phelps is out of rehab now according to Chandler


Fuck no! That reminds me of the reality show in the UK "There's something about Miriam". I think only one guy cottoned on but plenty pashed her/him. Pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Josey Wales

bruiserh89 said:


> Fuck no! That reminds me of the reality show in the UK "There's something about Miriam". I think only one guy cottoned on but plenty pashed her/him. Pretty embarrassing.


The size of those hands would be a dead give away , fuck me Cleveland fucking Williams had smaller dukes than those .


----------



## bruiserh89

Josey Wales said:


> The size of those hands would be a dead give away , fuck me Cleveland fucking Williams had smaller dukes than those .


I guess some are just more overt about liking lady boys (those guys make the regular pilgrimage to Bangkok).


----------



## stiflers mum

Josey Wales said:


> Hoody was a very good poster at one time and seemed like a real nice fella but when someone stoops low enough to abuse another posters wife the games up as far as I'm concerned .


 He was a drunken,racist like Spider and Sox say about another poster who I might add has never racially vilified 2 posters wives(Ashley and Whipsy)Whipsy fronted him by PM. Wonder what happened? Bit of a clique developing here sad to see.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...he-mods-to-perma-Gulag-the-troll-20a87/page15


----------



## Kel

stiflers mum said:


> He was a drunken,racist like Spider and Sox say about another poster who I might add has never racially vilified 2 posters wives(Ashley and Whipsy)Whipsy fronted him by PM. Wonder what happened? Bit of a clique developing here sad to see.
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...he-mods-to-perma-Gulag-the-troll-20a87/page15


The bottom of page 17 is fuck'n side splitting :lol:


----------



## Francis75

Kel said:


> The bottom of page 17 is fuck'n side splitting :lol:


Are you back on here Kel kid. All the posters were outraged that you were gulaged. Glad that common sense has prevailed and you were reinstated.


----------



## Kel

Francis75 said:


> Are you back on here Kel kid. All the posters were outraged that you were gulaged. Glad that common sense has prevailed and you were reinstated.


I believe this thread is called pub chat meaning anything goes, I only hope our man with the sexy haircut comes to join us :smile


----------



## Francis75

*Fab 4 Rulz*:smile


----------



## Kel

Francis75 said:


> *Fab 4 Rulz*:smile


We're back baby :hey


----------



## bruiserh89

Kel said:


> I believe this thread is called pub chat meaning anything goes, I only hope our man with the sexy haircut comes to join us :smile


Since you were under that misconception you don't get another rest for trying to bait in here but anything after will. You know what the purpose of the new rules is and they apply here too. For info too @Francis75.


----------



## Francis75

Is banter now not allowed ?


----------



## bruiserh89

Francis75 said:


> Is banter now not allowed ?


I'm not doing this with you Francis. You're not an idiot. You know the difference between banter and what we're talking about.


----------



## stiflers mum

Phillip Hughes has passed away. Taken off life support. R.I.P Phillip Hughes.


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> Phillip Hughes has passed away. Taken off life support. R.I.P Phillip Hughes.


Oh shit!


----------



## Kel

stiflers mum said:


> Phillip Hughes has passed away. Taken off life support. R.I.P Phillip Hughes.


When the team mates and their wives were walking out of the hospital really upset the night before it was over.... blind freddy could see there was no return.


----------



## stiflers mum

Kel said:


> When the team mates and their wives were walking out of the hospital really upset the night before it was over.... blind freddy could see there was no return.


 People have been told to make funeral arrangements by doctors and people have recovered. His age and fitness were on his side but unfortunately no against the odds recovery in this case. Only 25 sad.


----------



## Josey Wales

I've been following this tragedy all week poor bloody kid my thoughts are with his family & friends . 25 years old for Christ sake , RIP


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Today would be the perfect day to get rid of a few fuck wits from polluting this whole forum forever.


----------



## Josey Wales

Innocent Bystander said:


> Today would be the perfect day to get rid of a few fuck wits from polluting this whole forum forever.


I see nothing here but people going out of their way to pay respects ,

Edit : I just read the lounge thread , fair comment .


----------



## bruiserh89

Josey Wales said:


> I see nothing here but people going out of their way to pay respects ,
> 
> Edit : I just read the lounge thread , fair comment .


The lounge is the wild west. I don't venture.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Josey Wales said:


> I see nothing here but people going out of their way to pay respects ,
> 
> Edit : I just read the lounge thread , fair comment .


Maybe now you understand where myself and several others are coming from.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Might as well put the Aussie forum in the grave then, this joints a joke.


----------



## bruiserh89

Innocent Bystander said:


> Might as well put the Aussie forum in the grave then, this joints a joke.


What's the problem?


----------



## Josey Wales

bruiserh89 said:


> The lounge is the wild west. I don't venture.


I seldom do myself mate .


----------



## bruiserh89

Josey Wales said:


> I seldom do myself mate .


Under the anonymity of a username and seeking attention (not caring if it's bad) just seems to bring the worst out in some. If people are taking the piss on the Hughes situation that's horrendous.


----------



## Josey Wales

bruiserh89 said:


> Under the anonymity of a username and seeking attention (not caring if it's bad) just seems to bring the worst out in some. If people are taking the piss on the Hughes situation that's horrendous.


I couldn't agree more mate but only yesterday a poster posted something much much worse in that cunt whom I'm ashamed to call my countryman Watkins thread ,I prey that Dav fella was on a wind up for his sake , who the fuck could even think of posting what he posted ???


----------



## bruiserh89

Innocent Bystander said:


> Today would be the perfect day to get rid of a few fuck wits from polluting this whole forum forever.


I just read the thread to get context. Kel is in gulag and not likely to see him back.


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> I just read the thread to get context. Kel is in gulag and not likely to see him back.


Hoo-fuckin'-ray, the fat cunt shoulda been fucked off a long time ago, although I agree with a 'democratic' approach.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

bruiserh89 said:


> I just read the thread to get context. Kel is in gulag and not likely to see him back.


mate I've known Kell for 10 years on these boards and have never had 1 single issue with each other.
the bloke has turned into something nasty and ruins these boards on a daily basis.
ive never wanted or asked for anyone to be banned.
today i've changed my mind and I hope he's never welcome back again.
good on ya.


----------



## DBerry

That stupe, franny while drop off a bit and behave himself now, too, hopefully this forum will now have some regular traffic build up along with genuine boxing heads start to post again.


----------



## Sox

bruiserh89 said:


> I just read the thread to get context. Kel is in gulag and not likely to see him back.


Good work, the forum will be better place for it.


Innocent Bystander said:


> mate I've known Kell for 10 years on these boards and have never had 1 single issue with each other.
> the bloke has turned into something nasty and ruins these boards on a daily basis.
> ive never wanted or asked for anyone to be banned.
> today i've changed my mind and I hope he's never welcome back again.
> good on ya.


I have to agree with you.
Same, I've known of him for 6 or 7 years, and I had no issues with him for ages.
He started to go stupid towards the tail end of ESB days, but has gone totally mad since being here.
Total lack of respect for anyone.


DBerry said:


> That stupe, franny while drop off a bit and behave himself now, too, hopefully this forum will now have some regular traffic build up along with genuine boxing heads start to post again.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## St Pecktor

Innocent Bystander said:


> mate I've known Kell for 10 years on these boards and have never had 1 single issue with each other.
> the bloke has turned into something nasty and ruins these boards on a daily basis.
> ive never wanted or asked for anyone to be banned.
> today i've changed my mind and I hope he's never welcome back again.
> good on ya.


I've never really had an issue with him in the past, though he has turned into a massive miserable cunt in the last year or two. The Hughes thread isn't the first time he's jumped into a thread of such nature and deliberately try to get a rise out of people by being a heartless prick.

I'm not against casual bating and wind ups, but theres a time and place.


----------



## bruiserh89

Innocent Bystander said:


> mate I've known Kell for 10 years on these boards and have never had 1 single issue with each other.
> the bloke has turned into something nasty and ruins these boards on a daily basis.
> ive never wanted or asked for anyone to be banned.
> today i've changed my mind and I hope he's never welcome back again.
> good on ya.


That really says a lot. Finally the step too far with this one.


----------



## Tuff Gong

It's amazing what lengths some people will go to for attention. I think he drinks too much & can't handle his piss - he's exhibiting all the signs of a bitter, nasty drunk, like Trail when he'd get pissed up & start shit up about Hillsborough.


----------



## Tuff Gong

DBerry said:


> That stupe, franny while drop off a bit and behave himself now, too, hopefully this forum will now have some regular traffic build up along with genuine boxing heads start to post again.


Hey mate he's posted your personal details over at ESB. I've reported the post but you might want to report it too to make sure it gets deleted ASAP.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

I was gob smacked with his behaviour in the racist joke thread, he was all over it like a fly celebrating around a shitty nappy.
Racist shit bloke and good riddance to him.
I feel bad for his son


----------



## DBerry

Tuff Gong said:


> Hey mate he's posted your personal details over at ESB. I've reported the post but you might want to report it too to make sure it gets deleted ASAP.


Meh, I couldn't give a fuck, and, to be honest, I welcome any trouble that it may bring. Just goes to show what a fucking cockhead we're dealing with, though.


----------



## DBerry

Tuff Gong said:


> Hey mate he's posted your personal details over at ESB. I've reported the post but you might want to report it too to make sure it gets deleted ASAP.


Oh, and thanks for the heads up, Brua, my ol' mate, too. :cheers Hopefully I can enjoy a real frothy with you, one of these days.


----------



## Tuff Gong

DBerry said:


> Oh, and thanks for the heads up, Brua, my ol' mate, too. :cheers Hopefully I can enjoy a real frothy with you, one of these days.


No worries mate, looks like the whole thread's been deleted over there :yep

Yeah, a coldie would be good one day :yep


----------



## donkeyking

What was Kel banned for?


----------



## stiflers mum

donkeyking said:


> What was Kel banned for?


 Saying disrespectful stuff about Phil Hughes in the lounge from what I can gather.


----------



## Vino Veritas

donkeyking said:


> What was Kel banned for?


Fuck off idiot.


----------



## stiflers mum

Vino Veritas said:


> Fuck off idiot.


:lol: What was that all about?


----------



## Francis75

Vino Veritas said:


> Fuck off idiot.


Why is Vino red ?


----------



## bruiserh89

Francis75 said:


> Why is Vino red ?


Doing a 24hr stint for abusing Donkey.


----------



## Francis75

bruiserh89 said:


> Doing a 24hr stint for abusing Donkey.


Ok fair enough.


----------



## DBerry

Vino Veritas said:


> Fuck off idiot.





bruiserh89 said:


> Doing a 24hr stint for abusing Donkey.


 @Teeto, rally the comrades, we need an uprising, one of us has been incarcerated, Vino Veritas is a political prisoner!


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> @Teeto, rally the comrades, we need an uprising, one of us has been incarcerated, Vino Veritas is a political prisoner!


YOu better do it quickly. He's only got another 20 hrs :lol:


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> YOu better do it quickly. He's only got another 20 hrs :lol:


:rofl Hey, we busted Frannie out, didn't we?!


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> :rofl Hey, we busted Frannie out, didn't we?!


The regimes resolve has stiffened since then. The winter has come and the potatoes are scarce :fire


----------



## Sox

Which gets him out Dale...


----------



## DBerry

Vino Veritas said:


> Fuck off idiot.





Sox said:


> Which gets him out Dale...


I'm baking a cake as we speak!


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry

DBerry said:


> I'm baking a cake as we speak!


I've baked this in to it!


----------



## Sox

:lol:

Whip up one of these too.


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> :lol:
> 
> Whip up one of these too.


I would, but I just levelled the kitchen, apparently baking TNT into a cake isn't such a great idea, who would have know?!


----------



## Teeto

DBerry said:


> @Teeto, rally the comrades, we need an uprising, one of us has been incarcerated, Vino Veritas is a political prisoner!


Shiiittt, what happened to Vino?

Vino is the man.


----------



## DBerry

Vino Veritas said:


> Fuck off idiot.





Teeto said:


> Shiiittt, what happened to Vino?
> 
> Vino is the man.


This, new laws in this place, we only have ten hours to bust him out.


----------



## Teeto

DBerry said:


> This, new laws in this place, we only have ten hours to bust him out.


Let's get a move on comrade.


----------



## bruiserh89

donkeyking said:


> What was Kel banned for?


Can confirm that Kel is now permanently banned as agreed amongst mods, due to range of stuff with the last incident being the Phil Hughes comments as Stiflers mum has mentioned.


----------



## donkeyking

bruiserh89 said:


> Can confirm that Kel is now permanently banned as agreed amongst mods, due to range of stuff with the last incident being the Phil Hughes comments as Stiflers mum has mentioned.


We all know Kel's right wing views. Just bad timing on his part. Banning him will not solve anything as a new account takes 2 minutes to create.


----------



## Francis75

Hello Grasshoppers,

Some big mma fights this coming weekend.

Pettis-Melendez
Hendricks-Lawler

I think Pettis will be far too good for Melendez and stop him at some stage. Hendricks-Lawler is much harder to pick but I slightly favour Hendricks on points probably but I would love lawler to win.

Thoughts ?


----------



## DB Cooper

RIP Phil Hughes. Gone but unlikely to be ever forgotten.


----------



## sallywinder

bruiserh89 said:


> Can confirm that Kel is now permanently banned as agreed amongst mods, due to range of stuff with the last incident being the Phil Hughes comments as Stiflers mum has mentioned.


Dumb idea. KKKel has his opinions, i dont agree with some of them, but i respect his right to express them. I will never agree with banning someone for a view, an opinion. I would prefer to debate them.

If we dont believe in the freedom of speech for those we despise, we dont believe in it at all.

Kel is a victim of having an opinion some dont agree with. 'Some' should harden the fuck up!!!


----------



## Sox

sallywinder said:


> Dumb idea. KKKel has his opinions, i dont agree with some of them, but i respect his right to express them. I will never agree with banning someone for a view, an opinion. I would prefer to debate them.
> 
> If we dont believe in the freedom of speech for those we despise, we dont believe in it at all.
> 
> Kel is a victim of having an opinion some dont agree with. 'Some' should harden the fuck up!!!


Kel didn't get banned for having an opinion, he was banned for being a dickhead, trolling, and abuse.

And there's no such thing as freedom of speech.


----------



## bruiserh89

sallywinder said:


> Dumb idea. KKKel has his opinions, i dont agree with some of them, but i respect his right to express them. I will never agree with banning someone for a view, an opinion. I would prefer to debate them.
> 
> If we dont believe in the freedom of speech for those we despise, we dont believe in it at all.
> 
> Kel is a victim of having an opinion some dont agree with. 'Some' should harden the fuck up!!!


Freedom of speech at what cost? Why should a minority be able to come here and preach hate, abuse others, in most cases as a deliberate attempt to get a negative reaction from the majority of posters? The time recently when I let some freedom of speech go like this, people who don't often speak out, came out declaring this place had become the cesspit which is ESB. If it continued on, we'd have just a few blokes left abusing each other.

Don't paint Kel out to have followed some noble pursuit to have his opinions heard, the intent was clear to all and something finally gave.

Think about the reasons you like posting here and why you don't instead chose ESB, a place that holds freedom of speech above all else. Lord of the flies style.

Bottom line, you'll never please everyone, but the measures in place are to make this a place for most.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

bruiserh89 said:


> Freedom of speech at what cost? Why should a minority be able to come here and preach hate, abuse others, in most cases as a deliberate attempt to get a negative reaction from the majority of posters? The time recently when I let some freedom of speech go like this, people who don't often speak out, came out declaring this place had become the cesspit which is ESB. If it continued on, we'd have just a few blokes left abusing each other.
> 
> Don't paint Kel out to have followed some noble pursuit to have his opinions heard, the intent was clear to all and something finally gave.
> 
> Think about the reasons you like posting here and why you don't instead chose ESB, a place that holds freedom of speech above all else. Lord of the flies style.
> 
> Bottom line, you'll never please everyone, but the measures in place are to make this a place for most.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Must of hit the wrong button there^^^^


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Rules are rules anyway.
Bruiser nailed it with his last sentence.
Kel is better off having a break and spending his time doing something constructive with his spare time.
We both were based in the UK years ago and posted on ESB when Ricky retired Kostya and the Poms took the Ashes back in 05.
I actually don't mind him and he has cracked me up plenty of times but the racism isn't very clever and he is thick as a brick for continuing on with it.
As far as his freedom of speech is concerned, I don't know how any grown man could be so childish (besides zack man/ the professor ) to waste there time with that fab 4 bull dust.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Anyways fellas, I really hope one day boxing in Australia can lift itself back to being a prime time event again, even if we have to watch it live in one of our big arenas on a Sunday arvo to cater for the poms and seppos ppv audiences.
Someone will light it up one day and we won't have to put up with ex football players fighting nobodies or each other on a Wednesday night as a jazzed up title fight anymore.


----------



## bruiserh89

Innocent Bystander said:


> Anyways fellas, I really hope one day boxing in Australia can lift itself back to being a prime time event again, even if we have to watch it live in one of our big arenas on a Sunday arvo to cater for the poms and seppos ppv audiences.
> Someone will light it up one day and we won't have to put up with ex football players fighting nobodies or each other on a Wednesday night as a jazzed up title fight anymore.


Hard to argue with that. Been a tough year!


----------



## DB Cooper

A 16 year old Australian by the name of Jack Hale ran 10.13 seconds for 100 metres at the weekend.

Yes he was wind assisted. But the kid is only 16 and we are certainly not renowned for producing world class sprinters.










Jack Hale is on the far left of the above picture.

Forget the illegal tail wind and look at the time. Australia's fastest ever boy, Jack Hale, ran a breathtaking 10.13 seconds for the 100 metres on Saturday to reinforce his standing at the head of an exciting new generation of male sprinters.

Put it in narrow perspective: there was a strong, gusty and illegal wind at his back.

Put it in broad perspective: Hale ran blisteringly quick.

The link below includes a video of the race >>>

http://www.theage.com.au/sport/athle...06-121rht.html


----------



## DB Cooper

If the link to The Age article should fail to provide the info, here is the race >>>


----------



## sallywinder

*FACTS.*

The best Darwin Awards always have a neat slice of bitter irony to them; like the guy who tries to impress his fiancee by climbing on to her balcony â€" on the 101st floor.

The irony with our National Darwin winner â€" Australia â€" is that the very bloke Australians want as their next prime minister was part of the team that got us into our financial mess in the first place.
Worse, Shorten is either so dumb or so devious that he is now opposing the very same $5 billion worth of cuts to spending that he supported when he was in government.
Letâ€™s remind ourselves: when John Howard was booted out, he left about 20 billion bucks in the till. Nice one.
Within a matter of months, Rudd and Swan blew the lot. Then, having got a taste for spending our money, Labor started splashing out billions more that didnâ€™t actually exist, so they borrowed it. And never paid it back.
Bill Shorten, when he wasnâ€™t busy knifing one leader to replace him with another, then knifing that one and replacing her with the first one (clearly a man of strong convictions and sound decision-making skills), sat at the big table and happily splurged our cash. And we want to put him in charge of cleaning up our finances? Darwin Award for Category A Stupidity â€" tick!
But to win a Darwin youâ€™ve got to actively seek to make your entire situation worse. With Bill in the Lodge, every people smuggler from here to Timbuktu would be punching the air, scrubbing the barnacles off their boats and getting ready for payday as the floodgates opened again.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...|heading|homepage|homepage&itmt=1418012172972


----------



## DB Cooper

Australia off to a flyer in the Adelaide Test - 0/45 off 5 overs. Warner 37 with 7 fours and going nuts!


----------



## stiflers mum

Craig Field found guilty of manslaughter.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-12-09/ex-league-star-craig-field-guilty-of-manslaughter/5955040


----------



## DB Cooper

It was a very emotional century for David Warner against the Indians in Adelaide today for obvious reasons.


----------



## DB Cooper

A super unbeaten 100 from Clarke and the Aussies are piling on the runs in Adelaide despite repeated rain breaks. Smith at the other end motoring along towards his 150.


----------



## DB Cooper

Australia in a very handy position at 7-517 after 2 days - yet only 120 overs of cricket having been played.

One would suspect we will declare. But play will commence early to make up for lost time yesterday. So they might be tempted to have a brief slog this morning - particularly with Johnson having joined Smith.


----------



## DB Cooper

Clarke has declared at the overnight total of 7-517.

Early wickets now the order of the day. Time to unleash Johnson & Co.


----------



## DB Cooper

Aussies finding it hard to get wickets in Adelaide.

India 3-229

Wicket takers Harris, Johnson & Lyon.


----------



## DB Cooper

....and so ends one truly great Test match.


----------



## stiflers mum

Nice to see us win something were failing at boxing,league and everything else. Nice that they did it for PH.:happy


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Nice to see us win something were failing at boxing,league and everything else. Nice that they did it for PH.:happy


...dont forget your beloved Socceroo's are also failing.


----------



## DB Cooper

Steve Smith just announced Australian captain for the next 3 Test matches.

Not sure if there's a statement hidden in his appointment that says BradHaddin is on the way out, or that the selectors just feel Smith is ready to take on the job?


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> ...dont forget your beloved Socceroo's are also failing.


 Covered by ''and everything else''. Soccer,Hockey etc.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Big fight-back by the Aussies in the cricket :cheers

6-351 at lunch and only trailing India by 57 runs.

Smith 110no
Johnson 67no

- partnership already worth 104 and Johnson going absolutely nuts!


Hope they can both get a start again after the sandwiches.


----------



## DB Cooper

Amazingly Australia still piling the runs on. 

9-503 at tea and the lead is nearly 100 and India's spirits must be in tatters.

Starc 51no
Hazelwood 31no


----------



## DB Cooper

Great win by the Aussies in the Brisbane Test. 

After making 408 and reducing the Aussies to 4 for about 200 the Indians must have thought they were on the way to a rather emphatic win. But cricket is indeed a funny game, and the Aussie tail wagged and wagged and the Indian 2nd innings collapsed, India looked like they could lose by an innings at one point.

The cost of the win could be Warner and Mitch Marsh missing the Boxing Day Test.


----------



## DB Cooper

REAL >>>


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry

Marinated some asado cut beef ribs in a shiraz for nearly two weeks, vac sealed 'em last night and put 'em in the sous vide at 63.5 degrees last night, in a spicy sauce I made out of chili flakes, Worcestershire sauce, shiraz and mustard. I'll sear them over hot coals tomorrow and baste 'em with BBQ sauce :hammer


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Marinated some asado cut beef ribs in a shiraz for nearly two weeks, vac sealed 'em last night and put 'em in the sous vide at 63.5 degrees last night, in a spicy sauce I made out of chili flakes, Worcestershire sauce, shiraz and mustard. I'll sear them over hot coals tomorrow and baste 'em with BBQ sauce :hammer


Erected the world's biggest Christmas tree in our family room yesterday. Took 3 of us to get it sorted. 10 foot ceilings and it is about an inch below. Had to remove the door to get the sucker in.

Thankfully I was at the soccer while the decorations went on the tree. Not a good thing to argue with the bride about. Her portfolio entirely and do not fucking argue!

Bloody good time of the year this :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper

The goal scored by a 17 year for Perth Glory last night has to be seen to be believed >>>


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Erected the world's biggest Christmas tree in our family room yesterday. Took 3 of us to get it sorted. 10 foot ceilings and it is about an inch below. Had to remove the door to get the sucker in.
> 
> Thankfully I was at the soccer while the decorations went on the tree. Not a good thing to argue with the bride about. Her portfolio entirely and do not fucking argue!
> 
> Bloody good time of the year this :cheers


I usually go and get a real pine tree, the biggest that'll fit in the house. This year I let the missus do it, she got something so shamefully small the kids had to wrap a bucket in christmas paper and stand this plastic thing on the bucket, on a table. Think "This Is Spinal Tap" and their Stonehenge. It can't have the usual baubles on it as they'd tip it over. Starting to get the chrimbo lunch sorted though, I've got a turkey crown cryovaced in orange and pepper that I'll cook in the sous vide before finishing it of in butter in a pan, I'll get a ham to glaze in the next couple of days, a rib eye roast beef and hopefully my mate and I can grab a couple of crays when we go out for 'em tuesday. I'm goung to cook a proketta for christmas eve. Oh, I'll roast some spuds in goose fat (I only do that once a year)


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I usually go and get a real pine tree, the biggest that'll fit in the house. This year I let the missus do it, she got something so shamefully small the kids had to wrap a bucket in christmas paper and stand this plastic thing on the bucket, on a table. Think "This Is Spinal Tap" and their Stonehenge. It can't have the usual baubles on it as they'd tip it over. Starting to get the chrimbo lunch sorted though, I've got a turkey crown cryovaced in orange and pepper that I'll cook in the sous vide before finishing it of in butter in a pan, I'll get a ham to glaze in the next couple of days, a rib eye roast beef and hopefully my mate and I can grab a couple of crays when we go out for 'em tuesday. I'm goung to cook a proketta for christmas eve. Oh, I'll roast some spuds in goose fat (I only do that once a year)


Ours is always the biggest tree that win fit in the house - that's the brief.

The tree we somehow managed to drag through the opening where I removed the sliding door from yesterday stated out at over 10 feet tall - I had to cut it down so it would stand up inside.

The bride is already going nuts with food preparation. I keep out of that side of things, except some BBQ work. But the beer fridge is already chochas with all variety of intoxications.

I'm giving the outside a touch-up at the moment and sweating like a bloody pig. So a bevvie is on the cards before much longer.


----------



## DBerry

Vino Veritas said:


> Fuck off idiot.





Spider said:


> Ours is always the biggest tree that win fit in the house - that's the brief.
> 
> The tree we somehow managed to drag through the opening where I removed the sliding door from yesterday stated out at over 10 feet tall - I had to cut it down so it would stand up inside.
> 
> The bride is already going nuts with food preparation. I keep out of that side of things, except some BBQ work. But the beer fridge is already chochas with all variety of intoxications.
> 
> I'm giving the outside a touch-up at the moment and sweating like a bloody pig. So a bevvie is on the cards before much longer.


I always like to get a monster pine tree, it then acts as a car freshener for the house. I always look after the food, too. Look what happened when I let her have a go of the tree?! I'll post a pic of it in here when I get back home. Fyck,I'll need to sort a fishing license out tomorrow to get the crays.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I always like to get a monster pine tree, it then acts as a car freshener for the house. I always look after the food, too. Look what happened when I let her have a go of the tree?! I'll post a pic of it in here when I get back home. Fyck,I'll need to sort a fishing license out tomorrow to get the crays.


Looking forward to seeing a picture of that tree :lol:

Funny thing is, for the first time ever we went within a whisker of getting a small plastic tree this year ourselves.

We have overseas relatives coming to stay and everyone else lobbing here on Christmas day. So the obligatory big tree very nearly got the Khyber. But after much compromise another monster is in place.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Spider said:


> REAL >>>


Is that Manson?


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> Is that Manson?


No. It is Wayne â€œTexâ€ Gabriel.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Looking forward to seeing a picture of that tree :lol:
> 
> Funny thing is, for the first time ever we went within a whisker of getting a small plastic tree this year ourselves.
> 
> We have overseas relatives coming to stay and everyone else lobbing here on Christmas day. So the obligatory big tree very nearly got the Khyber. But after much compromise another monster is in place.


Here it is, picture's a bit dark (back lighting) have used myself as reference.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Here it is, picture's a bit dark (back lighting) have used myself as reference.


Just wow! :lol:

What can I say?


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Just wow! :lol:
> 
> What can I say?


:rofl It belongs hanging from the car rear vision mirror.


----------



## DB Cooper

RIP guv.


----------



## stiflers mum

Australian Defence League head Ralph Cerminara charged with brawl in Lakemba,Sydney.

https://au.news.yahoo.com/nsw/a/258...rminara-charged-over-brawl-in-lakemba-sydney/

He want to hope he doesn't get put in remand. Not so merry Christmas especially if their is some Muslim inmates. One of the witnesses against Cerminara was said to be a member of the boxing forum website Eastside Boxing.

http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...slim-activists-linked-to-western-sydney-brawl



> One man told TODAY "there was a guy here who had the flag and stuff and they were just chanting out racist comments".
> 
> "He was being a goose.
> 
> Read more at http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...d-to-western-sydney-brawl#WQVFIuMFEcPD1ze5.99


 I wonder who it is @Sox @Sawspan ?:huh


----------



## abe01

Haha tc brother I guess?


----------



## DBerry

abe01 said:


> Haha tc brother I guess?


Yep :lol:


----------



## abe01

Wow a family of winners right there :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Have you ever heard of a more retarded family?!? :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

abe01 said:


> Wow a family of winners right there :lol:


:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

abe01 said:


> Haha tc brother I guess?


Hard to tell which one is stupider.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Facebook user "Ralph Sperminara":

Ralph Sperminara

Today at 16:56

Hello followers, this is Ralph. I have managed to clean out most of the brown mess from my undies, but struggling from alcohol withdrawals. Probably transferred to Silverwater after Xmas. Not looking forward to that, so probably go straight on protection (but I will claim the authorities made me do it as a high-profile prisoner). If you can send me money, I will organise for one of my 50 friends to send you a t-shirt. Also, can one of my friends swing by my flat and check on Honey? She must be a bit disoriented after missing my drunken domestic violence for the night... Also, make sure that idiot Nathan Abela doesn't become Prez again. Nor that stupid bogan Shane from Newcastle. They are both fucking idiots. Ralph **KNOW SURRENDER FOREVER!!**

:rofl

https://www.facebook.com/pages/ADL-Australian-Defence-League/213679261984140?fref=ts


----------



## DB Cooper

Australia to bat first in the Boxing Day Test. Steve Smith having won the toss. Start of play only 20 minutes away and counting.


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


atsch :lol:


----------



## Nigelbro

@DBerry in response to another thread, the best I ever did was when we were building in the Northam Immigration Detention Centre. We had 4 new Irishmen start with us so I introduced them to local custom. We got blind and got breatho'd on a John Holland site the next morning at 6am. 5/6 of us got sent home for the day because we blew it to bits.
The only sober one was a fucken Kiwi with no sense of humour. He was forced to drive us back to camp for a forced day off (unpaid) so we said, "you couldn't swing by the bolttleshop could ya pal?".
I shit you not, a tumbleweed gif would have been apt at that point.
I blew 0.07. A catholic snapped a pool cue over a protestant's head and another one set off a dry powder fire extinguisher in the rec room. It was a great night


----------



## DBerry

Nigelbro said:


> @*DBerry* in response to another thread, the best I ever did was when we were building in the Northam Immigration Detention Centre. We had 4 new Irishmen start with us so I introduced them to local custom. We got blind and got breatho'd on a John Holland site the next morning at 6am. 5/6 of us got sent home for the day because we blew it to bits.
> The only sober one was a fucken Kiwi with no sense of humour. He was forced to drive us back to camp for a forced day off (unpaid) so we said, "you couldn't swing by the bolttleshop could ya pal?".
> I shit you not, a tumbleweed gif would have been apt at that point.
> I blew 0.07. A catholic snapped a pool cue over a protestant's head and another one set off a dry powder fire extinguisher in the rec room. It was a great night


:rofl Legendary, mate!


----------



## Nigelbro

DBerry said:


> :rofl Legendary, mate!


I couldn't make this shit up if I tried. Otherwise I'd be 6'6" with a jaw like Roger Ramjet.

(And a 3" cock") :hey


----------



## DB Cooper

Nigelbro said:


> I couldn't make this shit up if I tried. Otherwise I'd be 6'6" with a jaw like Roger Ramjet.
> 
> (And a 3" cock") :hey


Truth is often stranger than fiction. I've heard true stories they could make great mini-series out of, but nobody would ever believe them.


----------



## DB Cooper

"If I ever go to heaven I hope it's like Switzerland".


----------



## DB Cooper

India 3-261 now and just short of half the Aussie total. The Aussies need to ensure when they do finally break through that one wicket brings two or three.

Look out! Steve Smith about to have a bowl himself.


----------



## DB Cooper

Great fightback by the Aussies culminating in Johnson dismissing Kohli off the last ball of the day.

India 8-462 and still 68 runs behind our first innings total of 530.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


>


See if you can't do the same with Collette's 'You Can Ring My Bell", will ya?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> See if you can't do the same with Collette's 'You Can Ring My Bell", will ya?


No. But if you ever wondered what happened to her here she is about 25 years later >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

December 2009. That 5 years sure went fast!


----------



## DB Cooper

Classic compilation this one >>>


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> No. But if you ever wondered what happened to her here she is about 25 years later >>>


Wow, and she's aged really well, still would!


Spider said:


> December 2009. That 5 years sure went fast!


That was an amazing victory, I don't care what any one says, no one expected that, still stands on end the hairs on the back of my neck.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Wow, and she's aged really well, still would!
> 
> That was an amazing victory, I don't care what any one says, no one expected that, still stands on end the hairs on the back of my neck.


Collette still in good nick alright. Many of those 1990's singing airheads look pretty shabby these days.

Green KOing Jones in that manner sure stunned most people.


----------



## DB Cooper

Not sure how "Big Show" Maxwell thought this ball was going to do anything other that knock the stumps over >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

Adam Gilchrist's reaction to Maxwell leaving the ball and getting bowled is priceless >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

Raining and blowing a gale at the G. No play any time soon.

Bugger!


----------



## Nigelbro

Spider said:


> Not sure how "Big Show" Maxwell thought this ball was going to do anything other that knock the stumps over >>>


Great game. I missed the first innings but the reactions of everybody were priceless.


----------



## stiflers mum

DBerry said:


> Wow, and she's aged really well, still would!
> 
> That was an amazing victory, I don't care what any one says, no one expected that, still stands on end the hairs on the back of my neck.


 Probably not in the 1st round but it only paid $3.50 at the TAB. I only put $30 on it not supremely confident but Roy was shot by that time.


----------



## stiflers mum

Spider said:


> No. But if you ever wondered what happened to her here she is about 25 years later >>>


 She is still a cutie. Wish I aged as well as her.:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

With a 96 over day remaining Australia have a lead of 326 runs thanks to a valuable late contribution from Shaun Marsh.

Could be a great finish tomorrow. All 3 results are still possible.


----------



## DB Cooper

There was a rumour doing the rounds Hugh Hefner was dead. Turns out it was a rather elaborate hoax.










The old bastard in the dressing gown lives!


----------



## DB Cooper

AUSTRALIAN search and rescue planes have reportedly spotted objects in the ocean in the search for AirAsia flight QZ8501.

http://www.news.com.au/travel/trave...-traffic-control/story-fnizu68q-1227168427005










>>> Hope as we might, this was never going to end well. They never do.


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> *She is still a cutie.* Wish I aged as well as her.:lol:


That she is...


----------



## DB Cooper

Shaun Marsh managed to run himself out for 99. 

Australia with 2 full sessions to try and bowl the Indians out.


----------



## DB Cooper

2 quick 2nd innings wickets - one each to Harris & Johnson - and Australia in with as sniff already here.


----------



## DB Cooper

3 wickets down and 7 to get. 

The next wicket is the most crucial. This pair made all the runs in the first innings, and really there's only Dhoni to come after that.


----------



## DB Cooper

6 out, but running out of overs and luck it appears. About 9 overs to go. Need a touch of magic from someone.


----------



## DB Cooper

We had to settle for a draw in the Boxing Day Test. But it was enough to ensure we won the series. 

Interestingly the Aussie selectors have recalled Ashton Agar for Sydney, and Indian captain M.S. Dhoni has retired from Test cricket effective immediately.


----------



## DB Cooper

"A recent study has shown the number one fear for women dating on-line is that they will meet a serial killer."

"The number one fear for men is the woman they are going to be dating will be FAT."


----------



## Nigelbro

:lol:
When you see a selfie from above with a stretched arm it's a dead giveaway.


----------



## Josey Wales

Nigelbro said:


> :lol:
> When you see a selfie from above with a stretched arm it's a dead giveaway.


Yea and they suck their face in claiming it's the" new trend " some of the kids in work have met up with some right munters on that plenty of fish site they got a " belt a pig " contest going seeing who can fuck the most hideous of beasts over TWO dates , i used to stay well away from them on Monday mornings eating my breakfast , something seriously wrong with the youngsters of today they video everything .


----------



## DBerry

Some of the lads I trained with today. Happy New Year.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Some of the lads I trained with today. Happy New Year.


*Happy New Year to you and all the other posters here.*

It will be interesting to see what time you surface tomorrow and what kind of state you are in :hey


----------



## Josey Wales

It's still four hours away here but BALTIC outside so me me & the Mrs are staying in chasing 14 out with a few drinks this year ( sad i know ) may you & all your families have a happy , safe and prosperous 2015 . Best from Wales , Josey


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Rigondeaux vs Amagasa fight from last night for WBA & WBO super bantamweight titles.

What a brave performance from Amagasa. He got busted up and good, and just kept coming forward >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

@DBerry

Surprised to see you here AM. How are the faculties this morning?

I must say that is my soberest New Year in a long time. Haven't even had to go for the Vegemite jar.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> @DBerry
> 
> Surprised to see you here AM. How are the faculties this morning?
> 
> I must say that is my soberest New Year in a long time. Haven't even had to go for the Vegemite jar.


Hahaha, I drank a little more than I'd planned and stayed out s bit later than I'd have liked but I feel ok.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Hahaha, I drank a little more than I'd planned and stayed out s bit later than I'd have liked but I feel ok.


Good to hear you got home unscathed.


----------



## Nigelbro

Josey Wales said:


> Yea and they suck their face in claiming it's the" new trend " some of the kids in work have met up with some right munters on that plenty of fish site they got a " belt a pig " contest going seeing who can fuck the most hideous of beasts over TWO dates , i used to stay well away from them on Monday mornings eating my breakfast , something seriously wrong with the youngsters of today they video everything .


Oh Jesus:lol: there's a few levels of depravity there, I like it.


----------



## Nigelbro

$150 all you can eat/drink at this flash pub on the Swan River called "The Raffles". My mate organised tickets and I smelt a rat, too good to be true I thought as it's normally $14 for a pint at this joint. Anyhow it was a top night in the VIP section.
Woke up fresh as daisy.


----------



## DB Cooper

Nigelbro said:


> $150 all you can eat/drink at this flash pub on the Swan River called "The Raffles". My mate organised tickets and I smelt a rat, too good to be true I thought as it's normally $14 for a pint at this joint. Anyhow it was a top night in the VIP section.
> Woke up fresh as daisy.


So did you have to pay for the beers or not? Sounds like a good night either way.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Good to hear you got home unscathed.


----------



## DB Cooper

Nice use of colours :lol:

I assume the white wires are neutrals? 

The black actives are a nice touch.

Then there's the temporary supply coming out the open door with the oh so temporary earth connection.

Nice!


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Nice use of colours :lol:
> 
> I assume the white wires are neutrals?
> 
> The black actives are a nice touch.
> 
> Then there's the temporary supply coming out the open door with the oh so temporary earth connection.
> 
> Nice!


:rofl It's a lead running a floor sander, apparently.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> :rofl It's a lead running a floor sander, apparently.


Just gorgeous!


----------



## Nigelbro

Spider said:


> So did you have to pay for the beers or not? Sounds like a good night either way.


All free. It was an excellent surprise and I literally walked straight out the door into a cab when it was over.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Just gorgeous!


A work of art, it belongs in The Louvre.


----------



## DB Cooper

Nigelbro said:


> All free. It was an excellent surprise and I literally walked straight out the door into a cab when it was over.


Keep that mate on your A list.


----------



## DBerry

Nigelbro said:


> All free. It was an excellent surprise and I literally walked straight out the door into a cab when it was over.


Sounds like a great night out then, mate. Happy New Year to ya :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> A work of art, it belongs in The Louvre.


You spelt Loo wrong :lol:


----------



## Nigelbro

Aaron Mitchell is riding a roughie in the 7th at Mornington called "The Blonde Alibi". It's worth an each-way shot. I'm having a beer with his Dad and we got $2.90 for a place on a favourite in the 5th


----------



## DB Cooper

Legendary western suburbs boxing trainer Max Bowman passed away just recently. He was in his late 80s and had been involved in boxing since he was a teenager.

Max is perhaps best known for training his son, Rod, to a bronze medal at the 1982 Brisbane Commonwealth Games. But he trained many others over a 40 year period in that boxing ring in his backyard in Sunshine. Boxers to have graced that old ring include Lester Ellis, Rocky Mattioli and Hector Thompson.


----------



## DB Cooper

Who needs privacy?


----------



## DB Cooper

"Don't try this at home!"






"Two will eventually fight to be champion of the world."


----------



## Sox

Cormier VS Jones tomorrow.
The first time I've been excited about an MMA event for a while, but then I haven't been following it so close lately.

I reckon Cormier can take this.


----------



## Francis75

Sox said:


> Cormier VS Jones tomorrow.
> The first time I've been excited about an MMA event for a while, but then I haven't been following it so close lately.
> 
> I reckon Cormier can take this.


I've got Jones winning myself. He has more ways to win. I can't wait for the fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

2nd instalment on this marvellous new sport >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

Some of best soccer bloopers ever here and our own A-League get plenty of mentions >>>


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> 2nd instalment on this marvellous new sport >>>


Fuck. That's lame. They don't even hit each other. It's all theatrical.


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Fuck. That's lame. They don't even hit each other. It's all theatrical.


Next you will be claiming the WWE wrestling is put on too :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Some fucking sick jumps here.


----------



## DB Cooper

Just purchased this month's International Kickboxer magazine titled Kickboxer Legends.

There are articles on amongst others Stan the Man, Sam Grecko, Dana Goodson, Dave & Darren Hedgecock, Gurkan Ozkan etc.










@DBerry @PIRA @rusty nails @thehook13


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Just purchased this month's International Kickboxer magazine titled Kickboxer Legends.
> 
> There are articles on amongst others Stan the Man, Sam Grecko, Dana Goodson, Dave & Darren Hedgecock, Gurkan Ozkan etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*DBerry* @*PIRA* @*rusty nails* @*thehook13*


No mention of me in it?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> No mention of me in it?


Didn't notice one? But I only bought it literally minutes ago with my lunch - so I'll have another look :huh


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Didn't notice one? But I only bought it literally minutes ago with my lunch - so I'll have another look :huh


:lol: Just kidding, they won't have me in there, Dale Westerman should rate a mention though.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> :lol: Just kidding, they won't have me in there, Dale Westerman should rate a mention though.


I wasn't really going to look for you :lol:

Pretty sure "Diamond" Dale will get a mention in there somewhere though.

Looks like a good read. Will try and get my beak in it after work.


----------



## Nigelbro

Working in a shed with a tin roof and it's just hit 44.2C. I might have to take my jacket off after lunch.


----------



## DBerry

Nigelbro said:


> Working in a shed with a tin roof and it's just hit 44.2C. I might have to take my jacket off after lunch.


Yeah, fuck that life, get to the pub. Stat!


----------



## DB Cooper

Nigelbro said:


> Working in a shed with a tin roof and it's just hit 44.2C. I might have to take my jacket off after lunch.


Sounds like a good idea. So does what Dale suggested.


----------



## DB Cooper

Convicted killer Michael Ibrahim is being treated in hospital after being shot in the shoulder in an attack in Sydney's CBD. Mr Ibrahim is the younger brother of Kings Cross nightclub identity John Ibrahim.

Officers found Mr Ibrahim standing on the footpath in Macquarie Street, where he is understood to live, at about 10:30pm on Sunday, and said several shots were fired but only one bullet hit Mr Ibrahim.

The 36-year-old was taken to the nearby Sydney Hospital where he is being treated for nonâ€"life-threatening injuries.

Mr Ibrahim was released from jail in August last year after serving more than seven years of a nine-year term for the 2006 fatal stabbing of Robin Nassour at Chiswick in Sydney's inner west.

Police believe there was a white car â€" a late model car, possibly an Audi â€" in the vicinity when the shooting occurred.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-01-05/john-ibrahims-brother-michael-shot-in-sydneys-cbd/5999716


----------



## rocco

Its a pity Rodger is no longer involved in cleaning up these fvckng scum. When are these grubs going to learn to shoot properly. Too many nights spent shooting at houses.
What a Family. John bought into his first nightclub when still in his teens.He is currently estimated to be worth $100 million. What a great country.
His sister gets caught with 2 million in cash stashed in her roof, has no explanation, gets charged and found not guilty.
About time for a royal commission into these scum if they can find a Judge who is not on the Ibrahim payroll.


----------



## thehook13

Always loved this fight. The whole season was good.


----------



## bruiserh89

thehook13 said:


> Always loved this fight. The whole season was good.


Yep. Fucking love contender. They need to bring it back.


----------



## thehook13

bruiserh89 said:


> Yep. Fucking love contender. They need to bring it back.


Just remembered how good Bika Soliman 2 was on that show as well. Then many years later they are both Middleweight Champions sparring at a Sydney PCYC. Wonder how a rubber would end up. :deal


----------



## DB Cooper

rocco said:


> Its a pity Rodger is no longer involved in cleaning up these fvckng scum. When are these grubs going to learn to shoot properly. Too many nights spent shooting at houses.
> What a Family. John bought into his first nightclub when still in his teens.He is currently estimated to be worth $100 million. What a great country.
> His sister gets caught with 2 million in cash stashed in her roof, has no explanation, gets charged and found not guilty.
> About time for a royal commission into these scum if they can find a Judge who is not on the Ibrahim payroll.


You make some valid points.


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> Always loved this fight. The whole season was good.


The final was a beauty, and it was a good series.


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Yep. Fucking love contender. They need to bring it back.


Would like to see them bring the series back too. Even the Aussie one, though it was a poor man's version by comparison, was quite watchable.


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> Just remembered how good Bika Soliman 2 was on that show as well. Then many years later they are both Middleweight Champions sparring at a Sydney PCYC. Wonder how a rubber would end up. :deal


It was frustrating watching what little winning the Contender series did for Bika. He was such an exciting prospect back in 2007. But after the series really struggled to get the fights he probably should have expected to be able to get.

Bika's opponent in the final, Jaidon Codrington never went on to do much. He only fought 5 more times for 3 wins against guys with losing records, and 2 losses.


----------



## bruiserh89

Nigelbro said:


> Working in a shed with a tin roof and it's just hit 44.2C. I might have to take my jacket off after lunch.


Feel your pain mate. Reminds me of a 44 degree day in Western Sydney (Richmond) years ago when I was working in a wholesale plant nursery. The boss being the shit he was, still wanted his plants moved out of one of the polydome hothouses. We literally were jogging in and out of the hothouse to get the seedlings out. It was so fucking hot in there we had the strange sensation of it feeling like aircon when we stepped back out! Shit of a human that guy was.


----------



## DB Cooper

The Sydney Test starts today.










Mitch Johnson not playing for Australia due to injury.


----------



## DB Cooper

Commemorative plaque for Phil Hughes >>>










The plaque in position >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

Great start for the Aussies in the 4th Test. 

0-105 at just under 5 runs per over.

Warner 57no.
Rogers 42no.


----------



## DB Cooper

Great pre-lunch session for the Aussies in the cricket. Haven't lost a wicket and 16 fours in the 123 runs with very little hint of anything in the way of assistance for the bowlers. 

Johnson is probably very pleased he isn't out there.

If Warner & Rogers get a start again after tea we are looking at a huge first day total.


----------



## stiflers mum

rocco said:


> Its a pity Rodger is no longer involved in cleaning up these fvckng scum. When are these grubs going to learn to shoot properly. Too many nights spent shooting at houses.
> What a Family. John bought into his first nightclub when still in his teens.He is currently estimated to be worth $100 million. What a great country.
> His sister gets caught with 2 million in cash stashed in her roof, has no explanation, gets charged and found not guilty.
> About time for a royal commission into these scum if they can find a Judge who is not on the Ibrahim payroll.


 Roger Rogerson? Wasn't he on John Ibrahim's mentor George Freeman's payroll?


----------



## DB Cooper

Great day at the office for the Aussies in the Sydney Test.

2-348 at stumps with Smith 82no and Watson 61mo.

Watson did his best to get out in the last over but survived a dropped catch in slips and must go on and get 100 tomorrow to secure his place in the lineup.

Rogers (95) scored his fifth 50 on the trot but again fell short of the century. Warner didn't and is making runs for fun at the moment.


----------



## DBerry

Spidey, I know cricket is standard pub viewing and conversation, but if we were sat at the bar IRL and you kept rabbiting on about that game, then I would take my pint and go and sit at the other end of the bar.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Spidey, I know cricket is standard pub viewing and conversation, but if we were sat at the bar IRL and you kept rabbiting on about that game, then I would take my pint and go and sit at the other end of the bar.


----------



## DB Cooper

@DBerry

It's summer in Oz. What season does that make it?










You weren't a football in winter. Cricket in summer kid like the rest of us?


----------



## DB Cooper

*Jon Jones Tests Positive for Recreational Drug*

UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones tested positive for cocaine metabolites in out-of-competition testing prior to UFC 182, MMAFighting.com has learned.

A drug test on Dec. 4 showed benzoylecgonine in Jones' system, sources said. The substance, a cocaine metabolite, is not banned out of competition by WADA, which the Nevada Athletic Commission follows. Jones passed an out-of-competition test several days later, according sources. The results of Jones' in-competition test prior to UFC 182 have yet to be revealed, so as of right now, his unanimous decision victory over Daniel Cormier on Saturday in Las Vegas will be upheld. The results of the out-of-competition test could come up when Jones applies for a license again.

Jones announced Tuesday that he would be entering into a drug treatment facility.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/1/6...tive-for-cocaine-metabolites-enters-into-drug


----------



## DB Cooper

In the Sydney Test, Australia 6 declared for 572 and with India 1-71, are nicely placed. First time in history the first 6 Australian batsmen have all made half centuries. Warner and Smith making Test hundereds for fun right now.


----------



## DB Cooper

* Andrews Government determined to legalise cage fighting in Victoria *










VICTORIA Police and the new State Government remain at loggerheads over the proposed legalisation of cage fighting.

Former top cop Ken Lay, who bitterly opposed introducing the controversial blood sport in Victoria, is leaving the force, but the Herald Sun can reveal the acting police chief â€" who is in the running to take over the top job permanently â€" is also ï¿½*an opponent.

The Governmentâ€™s policy, which it took to the election, is to overturn a statewide ban on the use of the eight-sided â€œcageâ€™â€™ in which Ultimate Fighting Championship combatants brawl.

A major UFC fight night has been earmarked for Melbourne in November, and the Andrews Government is determined to move on the legislative change as soon as possible.

Mr Lay last month branded cage fighting as â€œextreme violence masquerading as ï¿½*entertainmentâ€™â€™.

Asked for his views, Acting Chief Commissioner Tim Cartwright ï¿½*echoed Mr Layâ€™s concerns.

â€œThe acting Chief Commissioner holds similar views to Ken Lay. He believes any glamorisation of violent sports should be avoided,â€™â€™ a statement said.

â€œNonetheless, it is not his role to determine policy. That is set by government, and he appreciates that the new Governmentâ€™s policy in this regard was well canvassed before the election.â€™â€™

Sports and Major Events Minister John Eren told the Herald Sun he had made making cage fighting legal a ï¿½*priority.

â€œIâ€™m doing things as quickly as I can,â€ he said.

He conceded that UFC was â€œnot everybodyâ€™s cup of teaâ€™â€™ but it was the worldâ€™s fastest growing sport and something Melbourne needed to be considered a world-class sporting city.

â€œClearly, we want to make sure that we maximise our chances both to be viewed overseas by millions of people and to be able to attract those events and make as much gain out of the economic ï¿½*impact it can have on our city,â€™â€™ he said.

Mr Eren said Labor wanted to make it safer for competitors, who were now fighting mixed martial arts bouts in more dangerous boxing rings.

â€œWhat Iâ€™m trying to do is make sure that sport is safe,â€™â€™ he said.

â€œI donâ€™t want to be known as the cage fighting minister.â€

Mr Lay last year told the Herald Sun: â€œIt concerns me when we start considering cage fighting in the worldâ€™s most livable city, especially when weâ€™re seeing such great progress in reducing violence in our community.â€

But UFC director Tom Wright said the sport was misunderstood and promoted fitness, respect, integrity, confidence and self-defence.

â€œThe notion that professional mixed martial arts encourages street violence is just not founded in fact, and the exact opposite is, in fact, true,â€™â€™ he said.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...177679741?nk=b9b2b36eb16999902937681626e026a2


----------



## Nigelbro

^you can empty your pockets in a poker machine every 5 metres but you can't decide for yourself what is value for your own money. I'm no UFC fan but that article is a load of bollocks, the Vic govt would've done their sums and realised that an overseas company will come here and make more money than them.


----------



## DB Cooper

India 2-122 at lunch.

Only managed 1-51 in 30 overs for the session. Lyon being the successful bowler.


----------



## DB Cooper

Nigelbro said:


> ^you can empty your pockets in a poker machine every 5 metres but you can't decide for yourself what is value for your own money. I'm no UFC fan but that article is a load of bollocks, the Vic govt would've done their sums and realised that an overseas company will come here and make more money than them.


The pokies are a huge government revue stream and enjoy sacred cow status.


----------



## DB Cooper

If this forum operates any slower it will be going backwards. Very frustrating when you are trying to get some posts in at lunch time.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> @*DBerry*
> 
> It's summer in Oz. What season does that make it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't a football in winter. Cricket in summer kid like the rest of us?


Nah, fuck team sports, and team games such as cricket. I've been working with Diamond Dale and he loves listening to this shit. had the fucking prime minister on today to liven things up, that's how shit it is.


----------



## St Pecktor

Aside from @stifflers mum, is anyone else gearing up for the Asian Cup starting tomorrow?

I'll be posting my tips and accumulators here, so if you're keen on bathing in $100 bills this time next month, follow my tips. :deal


----------



## DB Cooper

Shane Watson breathed some life back into the Sydney Test late in the 3rd day by dismissing Indian batsmen Ajinya Rahane and Suresh Raina in consecutive balls. But India have moved along to 5-342 at stumps and 230 runs behind Australia's 1st innings 7-572 declared.

Indian captain Kohli racked up another unbeaten ton and remains the biggest hurdle in the Aussies quest for victory.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Nah, fuck team sports, and team games such as cricket. I've been working with Diamond Dale and he loves listening to this shit. had the fucking prime minister on today to liven things up, that's how shit it is.


You obviously need to listen more to "Diamond" Dale then :hey


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> You obviously need to listen more to "Diamond" Dale then :hey


Was he in that 'International Kickboxer' book you baught?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Was he in that 'International Kickboxer' book you baught?


Haven't managed to do any more than flick through the pictures so far. I'll get it out of my work bag tonight and start reading the words.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Haven't managed to do any more than flick through the pictures so far. I'll get it out of my work bag tonight and start reading the words.


When we work together, I don't stop listening to West, he's as funny as fuck, really has me laughing and has always appreciated my sense of humour. Work's a fuckin' riot when we're on site together!


----------



## DB Cooper

Spider said:


> Legendary western suburbs boxing trainer Max Bowman passed away just recently. He was in his late 80s and had been involved in boxing since he was a teenager.
> 
> Max is perhaps best known for training his son, Rod, to a bronze medal at the 1982 Brisbane Commonwealth Games. But he trained many others over a 40 year period in that boxing ring in his backyard in Sunshine. Boxers to have graced that old ring include Lester Ellis, Rocky Mattioli and Hector Thompson.


Have been searching for a picture I could post of Max since hearing of his passing. This one was taken a few years ago >>>










RIP Max and condolences to Rod and the remainder of the family.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Was he in that 'International Kickboxer' book you baught?


Had a good look through and no "Diamond" Dale. It mainly focuses on the very biggest names like Stan, Alexio, Benny The Jet, Dekkers, Greco, Ozkan, Goodson etc.

The article on Dave & Darren Hedgecock is a great read. The guts of the article was written in 1993, and sad thing is most of people referred to haven't really prospered.

Just to mention a few - Darren Hedgecock dead, Michael Marshall shot dead, "Machine-Gun" Charlie long jail time, Lester Ellis troubled life.


----------



## DB Cooper

In the Sydney cricket Test, Smith, Burns & Haddin destroyed the Indian bowling in the final session setting up an Australian lead of 348 runs going into the final day.

That many alone would be a tough ask on day 5 in Sydney, and with Australia already having won the series Smith might be tempted to declare overnight.


----------



## DB Cooper

* Klitchko vs Jennings appears to be in doubt *

The negotiations for the fight between IBF/IBO/WBA/WBO heavyweight champion Wladimir Klitschko (63-3, 53 KOs) and unbeaten #3 WBC, #6 IBF Bryant Jennings (19-0, 10 KOs) has reportedly stalled for some reason.

They were supposed to be facing each other on April 25th at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York. Wladimirâ€™s management are now considering Shannon Briggs or possibly the winner of the January 17th fight between WBC champion Bermane Stiverne and Deontay Wilder as the replacement opponent if the Jennings fight canâ€™t be negotiated.

Klitschkoâ€™s management are going to wait a couple of weeks and see what happens. Itâ€™s likely theyâ€™ll be waiting on the Stiverne-Wilder fight to get through in order to possibly line up a unification fight against Deontay Wilder if he comes out on top.

A Wladimir vs. Wilder fight would be a huge event in the United States, and definitely one of Wladimirâ€™s bigger fights since his win over David Haye four years ago.

â€œAt this moment we are far from an agreement. Bryant Jennings was our top choice. Was. At this time, our negotiations have stalled. An opponent can be anyone who is available for that date and who will be approved by our partners HBO in USA, and RTL in Germany,â€ said Wladimirâ€™s manager Berndt Boente.

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/01/klitschko-jennings-negotiations-have-stalled/


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> * Klitchko vs Jennings appears to be in doubt *
> 
> The negotiations for the fight between IBF/IBO/WBA/WBO heavyweight champion Wladimir Klitschko (63-3, 53 KOs) and unbeaten #3 WBC, #6 IBF Bryant Jennings (19-0, 10 KOs) has reportedly stalled for some reason.
> 
> They were supposed to be facing each other on April 25th at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn, New York. Wladimirâ€™s management are now considering Shannon Briggs or possibly the winner of the January 17th fight between WBC champion Bermane Stiverne and Deontay Wilder as the replacement opponent if the Jennings fight canâ€™t be negotiated.
> 
> Klitschkoâ€™s management are going to wait a couple of weeks and see what happens. Itâ€™s likely theyâ€™ll be waiting on the Stiverne-Wilder fight to get through in order to possibly line up a unification fight against Deontay Wilder if he comes out on top.
> 
> A Wladimir vs. Wilder fight would be a huge event in the United States, and definitely one of Wladimirâ€™s bigger fights since his win over David Haye four years ago.
> 
> â€œAt this moment we are far from an agreement. Bryant Jennings was our top choice. Was. At this time, our negotiations have stalled. An opponent can be anyone who is available for that date and who will be approved by our partners HBO in USA, and RTL in Germany,â€ said Wladimirâ€™s manager Berndt Boente.
> 
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/01/klitschko-jennings-negotiations-have-stalled/


I figure negotiations have stalled because Jennings knows he wont beat him so this is likely his one and only big payday and his team want to make sure it's REALLY big. Unlucky if it backfires because there are other options out there for Wlad.


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> I figure negotiations have stalled because Jennings knows he wont beat him so this is likely his one and only big payday and his team want to make sure it's REALLY big. Unlucky if it backfires because there are other options out there for Wlad.


I recon Briggs will get his fight.


----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


> I recon Briggs will get his fight.


Hope not. Who's he fought to deserve it. Got hospitalised by Vitali years ago.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Had a good look through and no "Diamond" Dale. It mainly focuses on the very biggest names like Stan, Alexio, Benny The Jet, Dekkers, Greco, Ozkan, Goodson etc.
> 
> The article on Dave & Darren Hedgecock is a great read. The guts of the article was written in 1993, and sad thing is most of people referred to haven't really prospered.
> 
> Just to mention a few - Darren Hedgecock dead, Michael Marshall shot dead, "Machine-Gun" Charlie long jail time, Lester Ellis troubled life.


Shame Westy didn't even rate a mention, he fought 'em all, two time WKA world middleweight Muay Thai champion, most always fought as the underdog, beat a much bigger Gurkan twice (and got robbed both times), beat Paul Briggs, beat Tony Hill, beat Sam Soliman, fought Ian Jacobs twice, fought a much larger (middle versus cruiser)Tai Kin for a close loss (Tai Kin went on to win a couple of heavyweight k1 8man tournaments, fought and won national titles in all kickboxing rules on two K1 shows, once he took boxing seriously he went on to make a name for himself there, fought all round the world and is, really, more accomplished than Darren Hedgecock (RIP). He should have at least got a mention :conf


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> Hope not. Who's he fought to deserve it. Got hospitalised by Vitali years ago.


I hope he does get it just for the lead-up! :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I recon Briggs will get his fight.


Big brother Vitali gave Briggs a sickening hiding. One most fighters would never recover from. Hard to see him fairing much better with Wlad.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Shame Westy didn't even rate a mention, he fought 'em all, two time WKA world middleweight Muay Thai champion, most always fought as the underdog, beat a much bigger Gurkan twice (and got robbed both times), beat Paul Briggs, beat Tony Hill, beat Sam Soliman, fought Ian Jacobs twice, fought a much larger (middle versus cruiser)Tai Kin for a close loss (Tai Kin went on to win a couple of heavyweight k1 8man tournaments, fought and won national titles in all kickboxing rules on two K1 shows, once he took boxing seriously he went on to make a name for himself there, fought all round the world and is, really, more accomplished than Darren Hedgecock (RIP). He should have at least got a mention :conf


Dale's accomplishments speak for themselves. But he is probably more likely to get a guernsey in a Muay Thai mag.

I think they ran with the Hedgecock article because it was a family story, starting with Dave (Snr), DAVE (Jnr) and then nephew Darren. Plus there's Dave's relationship with the always influential Bob Jones that goes way back.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Dale's accomplishments speak for themselves. But he is probably more likely to get a guernsey in a Muay Thai mag.
> 
> I think they ran with the Hedgecock article because it was a family story, starting with Dave (Snr), DAVE (Jnr) and then nephew Darren. Plus there's Dave's relationship with the always influential Bob Jones that goes way back.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that Dale should be in there before Darrin, Darrin was a major influence on the kickboxing scene during those heady days, very exciting to watch and who knows what he may have achieved if it weren't for that knee injury, then, of course, there's the family lineage. Dale vs Darrin, in their primes, USA rules, would have been a belter. We were robbed of the impending Hedgecock vs Briggs fight due to Darrin's knee injury and subsequent reco.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that Dale should be in there before Darrin, Darrin was a major influence on the kickboxing scene during those heady days, very exciting to watch and who knows what he may have achieved if it weren't for that knee injury, then, of course, there's the family lineage. Dale vs Darrin, in their primes, USA rules, would have been a belter. We were robbed of the impending Hedgecock vs Briggs fight due to Darrin's knee injury and subsequent reco.


Heady days alright.


----------



## DBerry

@Spider


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that Dale should be in there before Darrin, Darrin was a major influence on the kickboxing scene during those heady days, very exciting to watch and who knows what he may have achieved if it weren't for that knee injury, then, of course, there's the family lineage. Dale vs Darrin, in their primes, USA rules, would have been a belter. We were robbed of the impending Hedgecock vs Briggs fight due to Darrin's knee injury and subsequent reco.


Damn you brought back heaps of memories....just watched the Westerman vs Jacobs fight...bad KO for Dale.....now just watching Jacobs Vs Ozkan


----------



## DBerry

Oska said:


> Damn you brought back heaps of memories....just watched the Westerman vs Jacobs fight...bad KO for Dale.....now just watching Jacobs Vs Ozkan


Come Next weekend, with the fam. Cunt!? Sam and Dale will be there, along with most of our other fighters. Don't bring a gift,just bring the families, cunt!


----------



## Oska

DBerry said:


> Come Next weekend, with the fam. Cunt!? Sam and Dale will be there, along with most of our other fighters. Don't bring a gift,just bring the families, cunt!


Ill bring you a 'reach around' but thats about as far as it goes  Just on youtube watching all the old fights!!! What has happened to my Saturday nights of old?


----------



## DB Cooper

Oska said:


> Damn you brought back heaps of memories....just watched the Westerman vs Jacobs fight...bad KO for Dale.....now just watching Jacobs Vs Ozkan


I haven't watched some of these fights for a long time. But planning on a quiet morning having rolled out early.






Youtube. Best thing since sweaty sex.


----------



## DB Cooper

Dale did so well for two and a half rounds staying on the inside and nullifying Jacobs' superior leg skills. He managed to land plenty to the head too. In particular some useful uppercuts. But that 360 was a bad error - no idea why he did it - and did Jacobs ever capitalize on it.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Dale did so well for two and a half rounds staying on the inside and nullifying Jacobs' superior leg skills. He managed to land plenty to the head too. In particular some useful uppercuts. But that 360 was a bad error - no idea why he did it - and did Jacobs ever capitalize on it.


Dale's first pro fight, Ian destroyed world champion Kash Gil in his very next fight to win the WKA world middleweight title. That cut that Dale gave Ian exposed his cheekbone, the fight would have been stopped had the ref seen it.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Dale's first pro fight, Ian destroyed world champion Kash Gil in his very next fight to win the WKA world middleweight title. That cut that Dale gave Ian exposed his cheekbone, the fight would have been stopped had the ref seen it.


Dale's performance was outstanding. Just a terrible error at the end.

Funny how little has changed since. Dave 3rd man in and Howard on the microphone.


----------



## stiflers mum

Welcome to the Aussie forum @ztrepaqignq with that username Im sure you will be a valued contributor about all things Aussie boxing mate.:cheers


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> Welcome to the Aussie forum @ztrepaqignq with that username Im sure you will be a valued contributor about all things Aussie boxing mate.:cheers


:rofl The whole forum is hammered with bots at the moment. They're not spamming, just hanging about. Bit weird. Don't hold your breath for a response mate.


----------



## stiflers mum

Poor Toby's life has taken a turn for the worse.

http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/f...ted-after-docklands-raid-20150111-12lr77.html

It all started with this photo.


----------



## bruiserh89

Mods coping a spray at the other joint http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=526742


----------



## stiflers mum

What an attention whore.:-(

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...-attack-caught-on-camera-20150109-12l91o.html

Really why would you let this get public?


----------



## DB Cooper

These guys aren't playing around >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> @Spider


Is that you at the top :smile


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> :rofl The whole forum is hammered with bots at the moment. They're not spamming, just hanging about. Bit weird. Don't hold your breath for a response mate.


These guys are breeding like fucking rabbits. Just counted 10 currently logged onto the Aussie forum.


----------



## DB Cooper

@bruiserh89

10 has become 12. How long before these guys take over?


----------



## DB Cooper

I have heard people claim painting is one of the lesser skilled trades. Plainly not >>>









@DBerry


----------



## DB Cooper

@bruiserh89

These guys are fair dinkum multiplying before my eyes. If we could teach them to post the place would be buzzing. See if you can find out who their leader is and negotiate something :smile


----------



## stiflers mum

23 members 4 guests. 19 of them with usernames with 11 consonants and 1 or 2 vowels.:rofl


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> 23 members 4 guests. 19 of them with usernames with 11 consonants and 1 or 2 vowels.:rofl


Teke... :think :yep


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> @bruiserh89
> 
> These guys are fair dinkum multiplying before my eyes. If we could teach them to post the place would be buzzing. See if you can find out who their leader is and negotiate something :smile


Weird little bunch aren't they, however I have grown attached to them and will raise them as if they were my own.


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> 23 members 4 guests. 19 of them with usernames with 11 consonants and 1 or 2 vowels.:rofl


Haha. Stifs cracked their code.


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> Weird little bunch aren't they, however I have grown attached to them and will raise them as if they were my own.


What if they're all Ty :think


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> What if they're all Ty :think


Schizophrenia?


----------



## Nigelbro

Larry from Wagga putting in some work

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10205880125070745&id=1487012213


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> I have heard people claim painting is one of the lesser skilled trades. Plainly not >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*DBerry*


What the fuck is going on there? I've got to say, though, a good painter is worth his weight......


Spider said:


> Is that you at the top :smile


No, that dickhead's wearing a hardhat.


----------



## DBerry

@Spider


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> @Spider


There's no limit to some people's imagination :-(


----------



## DB Cooper

BOXING UPSETS >>>

Features: Nunn vs Toney, Darchinyan vs Donaire and Rahman vs Lewis.


----------



## DB Cooper

Just caught up with the news Ernie Terrell passed away over the Christmas period, aged 75.

Terrell is best remembered as the guy who annoyed Muhammad Ali so much in the lead-up to their fight by refusing to stop calling him Cassius Clay - when he had already changed it to Muhammad Ali - that Ali delivered him a fearful beating and chanted throughout the fight: â€œWhatâ€™s my name? Whatâ€™s my name? Whatâ€™s my name?â€


----------



## DB Cooper

Is this getting any closer to fruition? I still tend to doubt it.


----------



## DBerry

Thought you might want to consider getting on board early.
A German Engineer just started his own business in Afghanistan. He's making land mines that look like prayer mats.
It's doing well.
He says prophets are going through the roof.


----------



## Nigelbro

DBerry said:


> Thought you might want to consider getting on board early.
> A German Engineer just started his own business in Afghanistan. He's making land mines that look like prayer mats.
> It's doing well.
> He says prophets are going through the roof.


:rofl oh, today's youth. They blow up so quickly.


----------



## Nigelbro

Listening to @rustynails album in it's entirety right now, what a corker....


----------



## DB Cooper

BOXING UPSETS 2 >>>

Features: Wlad Kitschko vs Brewster, Amir Khan vs Bredis Prescott and Chavez vs Randall.


----------



## DB Cooper

BOXING UPSETS 3 >>>

Features: Forrest vs Mayorga, Frazier vs Foreman and Tyson vs Holyfield.


----------



## Nigelbro

Did anyone see Freddie Flintoff singing Elvis - In The Ghetto during the Big Bash game? Fuck me, it's been a while since I laughed so hard. I think I have a hernia.


----------



## DB Cooper

Nigelbro said:


> Did anyone see Freddie Flintoff singing Elvis - In The Ghetto during the Big Bash game? Fuck me, it's been a while since I laughed so hard. I think I have a hernia.


I'd be surprized if you laughed harder than what I did :lol:

Funny as fuck, and all jokes aside, considering he was running around in the outfield at the time with no accompaniment, he sang it quite well.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bernard Hopkins just turned the big 5 and 0.


----------



## DB Cooper

BOXING UPSETS 4 >>>

Features: Tommy Morrison vs Michael Bent, Tommy Hearns vs Iran Barkley and Roy Jones Jnr vs Antonio Tarver.


----------



## DB Cooper

Nigelbro said:


> Did anyone see Freddie Flintoff singing Elvis - In The Ghetto during the Big Bash game? Fuck me, it's been a while since I laughed so hard. I think I have a hernia.


Just had to >>>


----------



## Nigelbro

Spider said:


> Just had to >>>


Cheers mate. Have you noticed the female presenter with the dark brown hair (pulled back tight)? She turns to jelly when ever Fred is in the vicinity.


----------



## DB Cooper

Nigelbro said:


> Cheers mate. Have you noticed the female presenter with the dark brown hair (pulled back tight)? She turns to jelly when ever Fred is in the vicinity.


I'll keep an eye out for that. I think you are referring to Mel McLaughlin?

Mel used to cover A League soccer and was quite knowledgeable and an excellent presenter. But unfortunately Ch 9 snaffled her.


----------



## DBerry

Nigelbro said:


> Did anyone see Freddie Flintoff singing Elvis - In The Ghetto during the Big Bash game? Fuck me, it's been a while since I laughed so hard. I think I have a hernia.





Spider said:


> I'd be surprized if you laughed harder than what I did :lol:
> 
> Funny as fuck, and all jokes aside, considering he was running around in the outfield at the time with no accompaniment, he sang it quite well.





Spider said:


> Just had to >>>


:rofl That's great. I'm not in to cricket what-so-ever but I'm going to take my boy, Des, to the Big Bash next week with Diamond Dale. Should be entertaining.


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry

I think Two Gunz may be in a spot of bother...........

http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/b...chael-strike-murder-case-20150115-12qmwn.html


----------



## Nigelbro

Spider said:


> I'll keep an eye out for that. I think you are referring to Mel McLaughlin?
> 
> Mel used to cover A League soccer and was quite knowledgeable and an excellent presenter. But unfortunately Ch 9 snaffled her.


Yep, that's her. She is very good and the whole set-up is entertaining. Viv Richards takes the cake for mine.


----------



## rocco

For Sale in Sydney CBD. 1 car space, expected to sell for approx $300,000.

McGraths Real Estate, be quick, this bargain won't last long. :smile


----------



## DBerry

@Spider


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## Bugger

Tom Uren passed away today. In his younger years aspired to be a boxer. His story is well worth reading if you're not familiar with it..



> *PETER THOMPSON:* How did you manage to get through the war without turning bitter?
> 
> *TOM UREN:* Well, I think I always had that hope that I would get out, and that I would really go on to follow my profession, and that I would be a professional fighter, and whatever I did...everything I did as a prisoner of war, was with my left hand. My doctor, Ewan Corlette, we went home. He said, "Tom, do you realise your left side is more developed than your right?" I said, "Well, doc, I've been working at it for years", and that's one of those things, but I had that...


http://www.abc.net.au/tv/talkingheads/txt/s2291148.htm

http://www.australianbiography.gov.au/subjects/uren/interview1.html


----------



## Nigelbro

Bugger said:


> Tom Uren passed away today. In his younger years aspired to be a boxer. His story is well worth reading if you're not familiar with it..
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/tv/talkingheads/txt/s2291148.htm
> 
> http://www.australianbiography.gov.au/subjects/uren/interview1.html


Good read mate. Cheers.
Those buggers were something else. My Grandad was a Rat of Tobruk, taken prisoner for 2 years and he never had a bad word to say about anyone. He would only ever say good things about the Germans, joke about the Italians and say that war was "a most unpleasant experience".
I gather the Japs were a different proposition though.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> @Spider


Just wow :-(

Just back from quite a trip. Haven't been near a PC or the Internet for about 2 weeks. Funny how much you become reliant on them. Have some catch-up reading to do around here.


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

@bmijramydvxn 
@czzwuhigqcpi 
@fkwyztqcaynm 
@gynkqamgvtvi 
@ixhoxnyjjhuh 
@rxaaelbexipo @smznyfklxogf @ysjjnhbsqaop

Would like to see a greater contribution from some of you guys. Lift your game :cheers


----------



## DBerry

@Spider


----------



## DBerry

FFS! atsch


----------



## DBerry

I let my 15y.o. daughter cut my hair, so, at quarter past ten in the evening, I sit here with a hat on!


----------



## DB Cooper

"Spider" Silva's long awaited return this weekend against Nick Diaz at UFC183.

Sure hope that busted up left leg from the Weidman fight holds up.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

^^^ The above UFC183 weigh-in video does work incidentally. It just doesn't have a still preview picture assigned to it.


----------



## Bugger

Nigelbro said:


> Good read mate. Cheers.
> Those buggers were something else. My Grandad was a Rat of Tobruk, taken prisoner for 2 years and he never had a bad word to say about anyone. He would only ever say good things about the Germans, joke about the Italians and say that war was "a most unpleasant experience".
> I gather the Japs were a different proposition though.


Your Pop sounds like a fine chap.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> I let my 15y.o. daughter cut my hair, so, at quarter past ten in the evening, I sit here with a hat on!


ics :deal


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> ics :deal


This :deal


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> ics :deal





Spider said:


> This :deal


:lol: coming up a little later then, in the mean time, enjoy.....................


----------



## DBerry

Any body remember when Paul Briggs fought Adrian Bellan for the Aust. lhw title? Adrian was copping a shellacking and, out of frustration, kicked Paul :lol: That could have turned all shade of ugly for Bellan.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> :lol: coming up a little later then, in the mean time, enjoy.....................


Mental block here, what's the track being played during this?...


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> Mental block here, what's the track being played during this?...


At first I thought it was going to be unskinny bop by Poison, but I don't know, it's got to be by a late eighties/early nineties hair band, yeah?


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> At first I thought it was going to be unskinny bop by Poison, but I don't know, it's got to be by a late eighties/early nineties hair band, yeah?


For sure, I know it well, but it escapes me. Fuck.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> :lol: coming up a little later then, in the mean time, enjoy.....................


That's making me a little peckish. Might go make myself something to eat.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> That's making me a little peckish. Might go make myself something to eat.


Took my daughter down to Duncan Mckinnon reserve to do some sprint training with some fighters this morning, we all ended up at Oasis for brekky, couldn't fit another thing in :smile


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Took my daughter down to Duncan Mckinnon reserve to do some sprint training with some fighters this morning, we all ended up at Oasis for brekky, couldn't fit another thing in :smile


It's important to replace those burnt up carbs.


----------



## DB Cooper

Spider Silva returned with a points win today over Nick Diaz.

Interesting stats for a UFC bout >>>

Strikes: Silva 108, Diaz 80
Significant Strikes: Silva 108, Diaz 77
Takedowns: Nil
Submission Attempts: Nil


----------



## DB Cooper

Not sure what's worse? This or SBW vs Welliver last night >>>


----------



## Nigelbro

Spider said:


> Not sure what's worse? This or SBW vs Welliver last night >>>


Haha. I love those Diaz boys they are hard as nails and crazy to boot.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

* Spider tests positive for anabolic steroids and Diaz for marijuana *

The high of Saturdayâ€™s entertaining UFC 183 headliner between Anderson Silva and Nick Diaz quickly wore off tonight when news broke both men failed drug tests related to the event.

Silva (34-6 MMA, 17-2 UFC) flunked an out-of-competition pre-fight test administered by the Nevada State Athletic Commission on Jan. 9. The results came in today and revealed the former UFC middleweight champion tested positive for drostanolone metabolites, which indicates the use of an anabolic steroid, as well as androsterone, a form of endogenous testosterone.

According to a statement released by UFC officials, itâ€™s â€œUFCâ€™s understanding is that further testing will be conducted by the Commission to confirm these preliminary results.â€

The organization also added in the prepared statement that its â€œdisappointedâ€ by the news.

â€œAnderson Silva has been an amazing champion and a true ambassador of the sport of mixed martial arts and the UFC, in Brazil as well as around the world. UFC is disappointed to learn of these initial results.

â€œThe UFC has a strict, consistent policy against the use of any illegal and/or performance enhancing drugs, stimulants or masking agents by its athletes.â€

Diaz (26-10 MMA, 7-7 UFC), according to a report from Yahoo! Sportsâ€™ Kevin Iole, had an amount of marijuana metabolites over the allowable limit of 150 nanograms in his post-fight test. UFC officials subsequently confirmed the former Strikeforce championâ€™s failed test.

â€œThe UFC has been notified by the Nevada State Athletic Commission that Nick Diaz has tested positive for marijuana metabolites following his fight with Anderson Silva at UFC 183 on Jan. 31 in Las Vegas, Nev.,â€ the statement read. â€œThe UFC has a strict, consistent policy against the use of any illegal and/or performance enhancing drugs, stimulants or masking agents by our athletes. As a result of his positive test, Diaz has been informed that he has violated the UFC Fighter Conduct Policy and Promotional Agreement with Zuffa, LLC. The UFC organization will fully respect the Commissionâ€™s final decision relating to Diaz at a disciplinary hearing set for February 17.â€

Diazâ€™s positive test related to marijuana is the third of his professional career, all under the jurisdiction of the NSAC. His first positive test came following a PRIDE 33 bout with Takanori Gomi in February 2007. He won by submission, but would later have the victory overturned to a no-contest. Diazâ€™s second positive test came in February 2012 following a UFC 143 interim welterweight championship bout with Carlos Condit. He lost that fight by unanimous decision and was suspended one year.

Silva and Diaz fought for five rounds at UFC 183, which took place at Las Vegasâ€™ MGM Grand Garden Arena. Silva walked away with the unanimous decision after a 13-month layoff following his well-documented broken leg in December 2013 (watch the Silva vs. Diaz video highlights).

While Silvaâ€™s positive test was from a pre-fight test, NSAC officials told ESPNâ€™s Brett Okamoto the results of the test only became available today.

NSAC officials werenâ€™t immediately available for comment when contacted by MMAjunkie.

The NSACâ€™s next scheduled meeting is Feb. 17, at which time both Silva and Diaz will likely receive temporary suspensions. The two will then be scheduled for disciplinary hearings before the commission at a later date.

First-time steroid offenders in Nevada have generally been prescribed a nine-month suspension in past cases. Of course, this past October, Silva told MMAjunkie he believes positive steroid tests should mean lifetime bans.

â€œWhen the guys test for the steroids, (they should have) no more fights,â€ Silva said. â€œWhen you use the steroids, you use them for a long time. When you use the steroids for a long time, you have a problem. Itâ€™s a drug and itâ€™s not good for the sportâ€

For complete coverage of UFC 183, check out the UFC Events section of the site.


----------



## DB Cooper

The BALI 9 will become the BALI 7 later this month.


----------



## Nigelbro

Spider said:


> The BALI 9 will become the BALI 7 later this month.


Swiss Cheese.


----------



## DB Cooper

Don't let the title deceive. Worth a watch >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

Education is important.

But cold beer is importenter.
@DBerry


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Education is important.
> 
> But cold beer is importenter.
> 
> @*DBerry*


True that. Went to see Suzi Quatro last night.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> True that. Went to see Suzi Quatro last night.


How was she?

I heard an interview recently and she said she's been married for 20 years to a guy she has never lived in the same country as. They do hook up a bit though. She also has a 13 year old grand daughter.

Some time back I read that Sherylin Fenn - the blonde chick who goes all right in that trashy movie "Two Moon Junction" - is Suzi's niece.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> How was she?
> 
> I heard an interview recently and she said she's been married for 20 years to a guy she has never lived in the same country as. They do hook up a bit though. She also has a 13 year old grand daughter.
> 
> Some time back I read that Sherylin Fenn - the blonde chick who goes all right in that trashy movie "Two Moon Junction" - is Suzi's niece.


Yeah, she was surprisingly very, very good. Her voice has matured well, she put on a great show and, at 65, really rocked. I had a great night, TBH. I wouldn't have ever thought to go to see her, but Diamond rang and asked me and the missus to come along with and old, mutual mate and his missus, glad i went, had a great time.


----------



## DB Cooper

She was cute as in her day >>>





 @DBerry


----------



## Nigelbro

DBerry said:


> True that. Went to see Suzi Quatro last night.


Met a bird on Tinder who happens to live in the next street from me (I could literally kick a football and land it in her swimming pool) and her photos looked very average. She took me to a Passenger concert last night.





We agreed to meet at a bar at the end of my street, when she showed up she was fit as fuck. Wearing leather pants and she has a nipple ring. I fed her too much wine and she got blind and started chatting up some other bloke. We had a fight and missed our bus but then a good samaritan gave us a lift home.

Great night. We patched it up and she just left, staring at the phone now to see if she wants to come back................


----------



## Nigelbro

Spider said:


> She was cute as in her day >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*DBerry*


Leather Tuscadero held a special special place in my heart until Suze DeMarchi came along. She would still be my wife if the rope didn't break....


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> She was cute as in her day >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*DBerry*


She certainly was, i remember her from when I was in single digits, I remember having a bit of a crush on her.


----------



## DB Cooper

Nigelbro said:


> Met a bird on Tinder who happens to live in the next street from me (I could literally kick a football and land it in her swimming pool) and her photos looked very average. She took me to a Passenger concert last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We agreed to meet at a bar at the end of my street, when she showed up she was fit as fuck. Wearing leather pants and she has a nipple ring. I fed her too much wine and she got blind and started chatting up some other bloke. We had a fight and missed our bus but then a good samaritan gave us a lift home.
> 
> Great night. We patched it up and she just left, staring at the phone now to see if she wants to come back................


Doesn't sound like a keeper. But you probably aren't looking for one. Kick your footy in her pool on Valentines Day with your phone number and a big dick drawn on it.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Kick your footy in her pool on Valentines Day with your phone number and a big dick drawn on it.


:lol:


----------



## Nigelbro

Spider said:


> Doesn't sound like a keeper. But you probably aren't looking for one. Kick your footy in her pool on Valentines Day with your phone number and a big dick drawn on it.


:rofl I wouldn't mind "keeping" her at least one more time. It's not often girls post less flattering photo's compared to what they actually look like. I was dumbfounded.

Anyways, I've got to concentrate on getting my restraining order lifted. Its hard work keeping up a long distance relationship with my new current squeeze......


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


WTF's the story with that one?


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> WTF's the story with that one?


I don't really know :conf


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


>


Looks like a scene from a Terminator flick. :smile


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Looks like a scene from a Terminator flick. :smile


Yeah probably. I made the mistake of thinking it might be real footage following an accident or something. Far too big a leap of faith in this day and age.


----------



## DB Cooper

* Sydney raid: Two men accused of preparing terror act in name of IS 'planned to kill' *

Two men have been accused of preparing a terror act to be carried out in Sydney in the name of the Islamic State (IS) militant group.

Police said they believed the pair had been planning to target someone in an imminent deadly attack.

The men, aged 24 and 25, were arrested in Sydney's west in a raid on Tuesday and have been charged with undertaking acts in preparation or planning for a terrorist act.

The two men were due to appear in Fairfield Local Court today but it has been adjourned until tomorrow due to security issues.

A tip-off had alerted authorities and NSW Deputy Police Commissioner Catherine Burn said counter-terrorism officers acted quickly.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-02-11/men-accused-of-preparing-terror-act-in-name-of-is/6084886


----------



## DB Cooper

* Transvestite in high heels and fishnet stockings robs McDonalds with a paper cup *

Police have released images of a man dressed in high heels, fishnet stockings, a blonde wig and a pink shoal.

Detectives believe the man can assisted with their enquiries in relation to an armed robbery near Melbourne.

It is alleged the man took a sum of cash from staff at McDonalds on Saturday.

Police say the man was also holding a paper cup, which he claimed contained a detonator for an explosive device.

After the man fled the scene, police searched the area but could not find any explosives.

The man is described as Caucasian appearance, about 183cm tall, thin build, with a chiselled jaw and heavy stubble on his face.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...shnet-stockings-robs-McDonalds-paper-cup.html


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry

Any one have one of thease in the 80's?


----------



## Nigelbro

DBerry said:


> Any one have one of thease in the 80's?


Nah mate. I had one of these...


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Any one have one of thease in the 80's?


I got one later, probably in the 90's, then a spare non working one.
My original one still works.

You have one?

They're a damn good thing, but the surrounds on the drivers rot because they're foam. Can get them re-rolled or new drivers, but they're a specific impedance.


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> I got one later, probably in the 90's, then a spare non working one.
> My original one still works.
> 
> You have one?
> 
> They're a damn good thing, but the surrounds on the drivers rot because they're foam. Can get them re-rolled or new drivers, but they're a specific impedance.


Nah, I had one, I kept it in mint condition and swapped it in 1990 for a heap of stuff of with one of my parents cousins. He wanted it so badly that I ended up with a KX 80, a Honda Oddissy and the mag wheels off his car.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


> Nah, I had one, I kept it in mint condition and swapped it in 1990 for a heap of stuff of with one of my parents cousins. He wanted it so badly that I ended up with a KX 80, a Honda Oddissy and the mag wheels off his car.


:lol: You did ok.
There's a couple on Ebay right now, one around $800 and the other $1300. Both with heaps of bids. :yikes


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> :lol: You did ok.
> There's a couple on Ebay right now, one around $800 and the other $1300. Both with heaps of bids. :yikes


Remaking these with digital radio, cd player, built in ipod type system and dock/jack but looking alnost identical would be a fucking boon, I recon.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Remaking these with digital radio, cd player, built in ipod type system and dock/jack but looking alnost identical would be a fucking boon, I recon.


You might be on to something here for the retro crowd. But the kids of today are all into small. Things like miniature wireless speakers and stuff.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> You might be on to something here for the retro crowd. But the kids of today are all into small. Things like miniature wireless speakers and stuff.


Yeah, that's the market I had in mind. Re-make these with above average speakers, amp and electronics including a fairly high quality cd player and mp3 player built in as well as a digital radio and some input jacks with a $599 price tag, a retro mid to high end portable midi system, and they'd fly out the door. Fuck what the kids want, those stupid little wireless speakers.........i'm sick of trying to turn the car radio down only to find it isn't even on :verysad


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Yeah, that's the market I had in mind. Re-make these with above average speakers, amp and electronics including a fairly high quality cd player and mp3 player built in as well as a digital radio and some input jacks with a $599 price tag, a retro mid to high end portable midi system, and they'd fly out the door. Fuck what the kids want, those stupid little wireless speakers.........i'm sick of trying to turn the car radio down only to find it isn't even on :verysad


The retro market is big business. I've been in shops that sell nothing but retro and everything is bloody expensive.


----------



## DB Cooper

Hard work pays off later.

Beer pays off now.

@DBerry


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Hard work pays off later.
> 
> Beer pays off now.
> 
> @*DBerry*


No one ever died from hard work......................

and I'll be fucked if I'll be the first!


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> No one ever died from hard work......................
> 
> and I'll be fucked if I'll be the first!


Unlikely I'd say. How's the advertising career going?


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Unlikely I'd say. How's the advertising career going?


My modeling career is a little slow, thank you for asking :bart Missed out on a lucrative T.A.C. commercial because I had to have never lost my license, never been in an accident and have all my points on my licence :ibutt


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> My modeling career is a little slow, thank you for asking :bart Missed out on a lucrative T.A.C. commercial because I had to have never lost my license, never been in an accident and have all my points on my licence :ibutt


That impromptu roadside windshield wiper adjustment you performed a while back may have gone against you at T.A.C.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry

Yep, @Spider, that's a surfboard as a scaff!


----------



## DBerry

The previous tenants of our home have done this to an over sensitive smoke alarm, too, only with foil atsch


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Yep, @Spider, that's a surfboard as a scaff!


atsch Hangin' 10.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> atsch Hangin' 10.


----------



## DB Cooper

Talk about drive a man to drink >>>


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


I reckon you are in half these pictures :smile

Have a look at your times mentioned - 666


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> I reckon you are in half these pictures :smile
> 
> Have a look at your times mentioned - 666


:rofl Maybe I am............


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Nigelbro

Spider said:


> Talk about drive a man to drink >>>


Talk about false advertising!!
I watched it 3 times and couldn't see a single beer.


----------



## DBerry




----------



## Josey Wales

Nigelbro said:


> Talk about false advertising!!
> I watched it 3 times and couldn't see a single beer.


F ucking bitch wasting a fellas last beer like that .


----------



## Nigelbro

DBerry said:


>


I've done this. Then a ceiling fixer ran the ladder over with a scissor lift, snapped the it clean in half and I landed in the basket next to him feet first. Put that one down to experience and then bought a lotto ticket.


----------



## Nigelbro

Josey Wales said:


> F ucking bitch wasting a fellas last beer like that .


Mate, I would drink drink the beach sand if she told me to.


----------



## DBerry

Nigelbro said:


> Mate, I would drink drink the beach sand if she told me to.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


Yeah that was pretty much par for the course for me not that many years ago. But you get a bit smarter with seniority and send other blokes up.


----------



## DBerry

I gotta make this!


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I gotta make this!


What are you going to do with it once you've made it?


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> What are you going to do with it once you've made it?


FFS, are you thick or somethin? fly it round the rainforest atsch


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> FFS, are you thick or somethin? fly it round the rainforest atsch


Just knew I shouldn't have asked atsch


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Just knew I shouldn't have asked atsch


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## St Pecktor

Any of you cunts going to the Sydney soundwave this weekend?


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


WTF is holding it up other than the trolley jack? Unless there's something else under the car the trolley jack would only be lifting the front driver's side corner?


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> WTF is holding it up other than the trolley jack? Unless there's something else under the car the trolley jack would only be lifting the front driver's side corner?


Nah, with lowered, stiffened suspension right fulcrum, the car will lift like that


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## Sox

Where's that pup of yours @DBerry...


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


Ninjas?


----------



## DBerry

*"Alcohol may be mans worst enemy, but the bible says love your enemy." *- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Nigelbro

For the Aussie Rules heads...........


----------



## DB Cooper

Nigelbro said:


> For the Aussie Rules heads...........


Classic stuff. The WAFL have used the exact same template for their promo as the VFL did. Only with their own footage.


----------



## DB Cooper

48 year old heavyweight Matt Skelton is pulling the gloves back on in March. Cannot be a good thing :-(


----------



## DB Cooper

* KFC Gets Occupational Business License To Sell Marijuana In Colorado Restaurants *

The Racket Report â€" KFC Gets Occupational Business License To Sell Marijuana In Colorado Restaurants.

In the state of Colorado, marijuana dispensaries are big business â€" earning some retailers nearly $1 million per year.

Those numbers were so appealing to the KFC Corporation, they decided to incorporate a marijuana dispensary with their Colorado franchise restaurants.

Franchisees have the opportunity to expand into the business for an additional $35,000 setup fee.

The KFC Corporation was approved on February 3, 2015 for their Marijuana Retail Recreational Pot / Medical Marijuana Occupational Business License.

Currently, 42 of the nearly 100 KFC franchises in the state of Colorado have added this â€œoptionâ€ to their menu.

Marijuana may be purchased only by adults 21 years or older, and a picture ID is required.

Coloradans may buy 1 ounce at a time, while out-of-state residents are limited to a quarter ounce.

Due to banking restrictions, all sales are required to be cash transactions. Prices begin around $200 and up per ounce along with a 25% marijuana tax.


----------



## DB Cooper

A big announcement is expected this afternoon regarding the legalisation or otherwise of cage fighting in Victoria - stay tooned.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

*CAGE FIGHTING IN VIC GETS GREEN LIGHT!* 

*  Labor government legalises cage in Victoria; UFC confirms Melbourne pay-per-view event set for November 15 *

The newly appointed Victorian Labor government has kept their pre-election promise to scrap the long standing cage ban in the country's second most populated state.

The announcement, which was made this morning by the minister for sport, Mr John Eren, has paved the way for the Ultimate Fighting Championship to green light their long rumoured UFC 193 pay-per-view event on November 15.

"This is a major milestone for mixed martial arts in Victoria, which will allow the sport to flourish while at the same time better protecting its competing athletes," said Tom Wright, UFC Executive Vice-President and General Manager, Australia, New Zealand and Canada.

UFC officials have promised a star-studded Melbourne lineup if the cage ban was overturned in the state, while also expecting to pack 50,000 people into the city's Etihad Stadium.

No fight announcements for UFC 193 were made today by the promotion.

Since 2010, the UFC has hosted six live events in Australia in Sydney, Brisbane and the Gold Coast. The UFC will host its seventh Australian event, UFC Fight Night: Miocic vs Hunt, at the Adelaide Entertainment Centre on May 10.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> *CAGE FIGHTING IN VIC GETS GREEN LIGHT!*
> 
> *  Labor government legalises cage in Victoria; UFC confirms Melbourne pay-per-view event set for November 15 *
> 
> The newly appointed Victorian Labor government has kept their pre-election promise to scrap the long standing cage ban in the country's second most populated state.
> 
> The announcement, which was made this morning by the minister for sport, Mr John Eren, has paved the way for the Ultimate Fighting Championship to green light their long rumoured UFC 193 pay-per-view event on November 15.
> 
> "This is a major milestone for mixed martial arts in Victoria, which will allow the sport to flourish while at the same time better protecting its competing athletes," said Tom Wright, UFC Executive Vice-President and General Manager, Australia, New Zealand and Canada.
> 
> UFC officials have promised a star-studded Melbourne lineup if the cage ban was overturned in the state, while also expecting to pack 50,000 people into the city's Etihad Stadium.
> 
> No fight announcements for UFC 193 were made today by the promotion.
> 
> Since 2010, the UFC has hosted six live events in Australia in Sydney, Brisbane and the Gold Coast. The UFC will host its seventh Australian event, UFC Fight Night: Miocic vs Hunt, at the Adelaide Entertainment Centre on May 10.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


Ships in the night? :huh


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Ships in the night? :huh


Ship has sailed.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Ship has sailed.


Do you mean the opportunity has come and gone? I certainly don't see it that way.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Do you mean the opportunity has come and gone? I certainly don't see it that way.


I certainly think MMA has peaked and a lot of opportunity has been wasted.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I certainly think MMA has peaked and a lot of opportunity has been wasted.


Maybe so, but you watch how fast UFC193 sells out in Melbourne. They could probably sell enough tickets to fill the MCG.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Maybe so, but you watch how fast UFC193 sells out in Melbourne. They could probably sell enough tickets to fill the MCG.


I'll be watching with interest. Are you going to Barry's show on Friday?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I'll be watching with interest. Are you going to Barry's show on Friday?


It will sell out wherever they hold the UFC in Melbourne and probably in record time. I think the darts even sold out here FFS.

I doubt I'll be there Friday night. But I must get to a local card soon. Haven't been for yonks.


----------



## rocco

Looks like the esb oz forum has finally self destructed.


----------



## DB Cooper

rocco said:


> Looks like the esb oz forum has finally self destructed.


Just went there and the message reads >>>

Announcement: Please do not create new threads in this section anymore.
03-04-2015 IntentionalButt

"Threads pertaining to Australian boxing matters can henceforth be posted in the General Boxing Forum".


----------



## DBerry

rocco said:


> Looks like the esb oz forum has finally self destructed.


:lol: It's gone, with a note from that fuckhead @IntentionalButt.


----------



## IntentionalButt

Let's be perfectly honest now, that place was a nuthouse.


----------



## rocco

I must admit i did pop in there from time to time for some comedy relief. It was like passing a car crash..... you know you should not be looking but you hope its not as bad as it looks. A great example of lunatics running the asylum.


----------



## DB Cooper

IntentionalButt said:


> Let's be perfectly honest now, that place was a nuthouse.


Hard to argue that :lol:


----------



## Sox

rocco said:


> I must admit i did pop in there from time to time for some comedy relief. It was like passing a car crash..... you know you should not be looking but you hope its not as bad as it looks. A great example of lunatics running the asylum.


Same, had a gander now and again, the latest was they thought I was some dude called 9522 or something.
I haven't posted over there for at least 2 years since I was banned and then IP banned. :rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong

IntentionalButt said:


> Let's be perfectly honest now, that place was a nuthouse.


Hey man, I remember you from way back when I saw you posting pix of yourself on the Pantera forums :yep

I was banned from ESB for no reason back when this place took off - I suspect it had something to do with TCboxa because he had a mod in his pocket for some reason. Another respected mod from there who posts here PM'd me and said that TCboxa was essentially unbannable - every time he banned him for an indiscretion, another mod would reinstate him ASAP but he didn't know which mod it was.

That twisted and bitter little cunt single-handedly destroyed the ESB Aussie forum. He truned it from a genuine discussion forum into a slanderous cesspool of underhanded attacks on respected boxing industry people to suit his own hate-filled agenda. Luckily he was perma-banned when he started trying his hateful shit over here, but he still managed to take this place down for about a week with DDOS attacks.


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


Sugar Ray Robinson went into that 6th meeting with La Motta with a record reading 120 wins, 1 loss and I draw. Staggering stuff!


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Roy Jones had a win today against a nobody opponent. Apparently he played up to the crowd just prior to putting his opponent away in the 2nd round.

Sad thing is it probably means he will continue.


----------



## DB Cooper

If the forum went any slower today it would be going backwards. Load speed shockingly slow.


----------



## DB Cooper

This thread is sadly lacking in gratuitous flesh >>>


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Our second 3000 post thread.


----------



## Nigelbro

Spider said:


> This thread is sadly lacking in gratuitous flesh >>>


I can't stand birds who chew their fingernails.


----------



## DBerry

Nigelbro said:


> I can't stand birds who chew their fingernails.


Both my missus and I bite our fingernails. It certainly beats sheilas that smoke.


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry

@Spider


----------



## Nigelbro

DBerry said:


> Both my missus and I bite our fingernails. It certainly beats sheilas that smoke.


Haha she's nervously staring at pinky's bum.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


Rock solid mate :-(


----------



## Nigelbro

I quite like Malinga (Sri Lankan) as a player and he always has a red hot crack, but if he's not chucking the pill then I'm a flying purple people eater. I've always thought the same thing about Shaun Tate aswell.


----------



## Sox

DBerry said:


>


:lol::lol:
Fucking hell.

A dude in NSW got killed last week because the jack failed, he was squashed by his own car. :sad5


----------



## Nigelbro

Well fuckers, it's me birthday, I'm off to the Foo Fighters gig, my date with the nipple ring girl just pulled out because she has a "migraine", and I've just knocked off a bottle of Captain Morgan's. If I don't get arrested tonight then your tax dollars are a complete waste.


----------



## Sox

Nigelbro said:


> Well fuckers, it's me birthday, I'm off to the Foo Fighters gig, my date with the nipple ring girl just pulled out because she has a "migraine", and I've just knocked off a bottle of Captain Morgan's. If I don't get arrested tonight then your tax dollars are a complete waste.


Happy birthday and have a good night mate! :cheers


----------



## Nigelbro

Sox said:


> Happy birthday and have a good night mate! :cheers


Thanks Sox (kid- no ESB). I asked her if she had a toothache and now she won't answer my phone calls. I'm perplexed :conf


----------



## DBerry

Nigelbro said:


> I quite like Malinga (Sri Lankan) as a player and he always has a red hot crack, but if he's not chucking the pill then I'm a flying purple people eater. I've always thought the same thing about Shaun Tate aswell.


I tell you, we have a few Sri Lankan friends, and one family, the Fernandos, the wife, Crystal's brother is the head coach for the Sri Lankan cricket team. Fuck those Sri Lankans no how to party!


----------



## DBerry

Nigelbro said:


> Well fuckers, it's me birthday, I'm off to the Foo Fighters gig, my date with the nipple ring girl just pulled out because she has a "migraine", and I've just knocked off a bottle of Captain Morgan's. If I don't get arrested tonight then your tax dollars are a complete waste.


Happy Birthday mate, have a good night :cheers


----------



## Nigelbro

DBerry said:


> Happy Birthday mate, have a good night :cheers


Thanks mate. I wasn't bagging Malinga I'm a big fan of his. Considering how other bowlers have been banned for less crimes is baffling. Party on Wayne.


----------



## DB Cooper

Nigelbro said:


> Well fuckers, it's me birthday, I'm off to the Foo Fighters gig, my date with the nipple ring girl just pulled out because she has a "migraine", and I've just knocked off a bottle of Captain Morgan's. If I don't get arrested tonight then your tax dollars are a complete waste.


Happy birthday. I'll keep my fingers crossed you get a cute cell mate.


----------



## Nigelbro

Spider said:


> Happy birthday. I'll keep my fingers crossed you get a cute cell mate.


I installed the fire system at the East Perth lock-up and there's a padded one. I hope they remember me..... thanks mate


----------



## Tuff Gong

Nigelbro said:


> Thanks Sox (kid- no ESB). I asked her if she had a toothache and now she won't answer my phone calls. I'm perplexed :conf


So ya didn't kick a footy with a big dick drawn on it into her pool on Valentine's Day then?


----------



## Nigelbro

Tuff Gong said:


> So ya didn't kick a footy with a big dick drawn on it into her pool on Valentine's Day then?


Yeah but it landed in her neighbours yard. Some old cunt mowing the lawn in his speedos, worst root ever.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Nigelbro said:


> Yeah but it landed in her neighbours yard. Some old cunt mowing the lawn in his speedos, worst root ever.


:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Nigelbro said:


> Yeah but it landed in her neighbours yard. Some old cunt mowing the lawn in his speedos, worst root ever.


:rofl


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

*Missing any shoes?* 




























* Police put their foot down and catch a mysterious Melbourne shoe thief *

A shoe-loving thief has been apprehended near Melbourne after a string of footwear robberies in recent weeks. Today Victoria Police located about 1000 pairs of stolen shoes at an address in Kilsyth, east of Melbourne. Officers in Mooroolbark have been investigating after a string of thefts were reported in recent weeks from various addresses in the area.

Victoria Police spokesman Peter Baker said police had obtained video of a man stealing shoes, and when investigators approached the suspect he confessed immediately.

"He invited us into his house ... once we got inside we saw multiple pairs of shoes, once we went into the bedroom there was about 10 times as many as that," he said.

"His explanation was that he just likes shoes."

The sole-offender was arrested, with canvas shoes and sneakers making up the majority of the footwear stolen.


----------



## Josey Wales

Fucking loafer was probably too lazy to show the cops a clean set of heals . :smile


----------



## bruiserh89

Josey Wales said:


> Fucking loafer was probably too lazy to show the cops a clean set of heals . :smile


That's very punny! :happy


----------



## stiflers mum

A shoe in for strangest crime of the week.


----------



## DB Cooper

Who does he think he is? Australia's Imelda Marcos?


----------



## DB Cooper

Imelda apparently had about 3000 pairs. So our would be shoe thief was only about a third of the way there.


----------



## DB Cooper

There's no longer a shortcut to the Aussie forum at ESB forum. It's like it never even existed.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Phantom

Man!! Ive never heard of Billy Wright before...tell me about him pls! Seems like a Butterbeanesque type of guy...


----------



## Phantom

Spider said:


> Happy birthday. I'll keep my fingers crossed you get a cute cell mate.


:rofl


----------



## DB Cooper

Phantom said:


> Man!! Ive never heard of Billy Wright before...tell me about him pls! Seems like a Butterbeanesque type of guy...


You hit the nail right on the head with that comparison. Here's Wright's fairly recent 'fight' with Chauncy Welliver. Boxing rarely gets uglier than this >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

The combined weight in that Smith vs Welliver bout was over 600 pounds!
@Phantom


----------



## Phantom

Spider said:


> The combined weight in that Smith vs Welliver bout was over 600 pounds!
> 
> @Phantom


I got one of those "an error occured" messages....I'll go to You Tube....my morbid curiousity...lol


----------



## Phantom

Spider said:


> You hit the nail right on the head with that comparison. Here's Wright's fairly recent 'fight' with Chauncy Welliver. Boxing rarely gets uglier than this >>>


It came on this time....and truly your'e right.....boxing at it's ugliest lol,..."Pot Belly vs The Titty Man"...though if Titty Man were to lose about..180 lbs, he might be a fairly decent round fighter for a while, anyway.....no....on second thought, he wouldn't...and as for Wright...I think the Bean would have killed him.
What would possess two effin' slobs like this to even enter a boxing ring? Thsi is the boxing equivalent of midget mud wrestling at the very best.


----------



## DBerry

Phantom said:


> It came on this time....and truly your'e right.....boxing at it's ugliest lol,..."Pot Belly vs The Titty Man"...though if Titty Man were to lose about..180 lbs, he might be a fairly decent round fighter for a while, anyway.....no....on second thought, he wouldn't...and as for Wright...I think the Bean would have killed him.
> What would possess two effin' slobs like this to even enter a boxing ring? Thsi is the boxing equivalent of midget mud wrestling at the very best.


What would possess a promoter to put this on as the main event? :huh


----------



## Phantom

DBerry said:


> What would possess a promoter to put this on as the main event? :huh


:dealEven better question.


----------



## DB Cooper

Phantom said:


> What would possess two effin' slobs like this to even enter a boxing ring? Thsi is the boxing equivalent of midget mud wrestling at the very best.





DBerry said:


> What would possess a promoter to put this on as the main event? :huh


Same answer in each case...

$$$


----------



## Phantom

Spider said:


> Same answer in each case...
> 
> $$$


Well, there you go...I guess it beats changing tires or working at the Dollar Store...


----------



## DB Cooper

Phantom said:


> Well, there you go...I guess it beats changing tires or working at the Dollar Store...


Yeah, that does put things in perspective.


----------



## DB Cooper

Wlad Klitschko's fight against Bryant Jennings on April 25th will be his first fight in the USA for 7 years.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


>


What happened to that round table discussion with current and former heavyweights that you posted? I've just got to the desk top to watch it? Did you fry your brain when you were stealing power?


----------



## DBerry

Ah, I see. You've started a thread on it, good one. @*Spider*


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> What happened to that round table discussion with current and former heavyweights that you posted? I've just got to the desk top to watch it? Did you fry your brain when you were stealing power?


I must admit I was a tad disappointed as I scrolled down that picture. I was expecting - almost hoping - to see the feet of the ladder on top of the safety barrier.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


Adversity is the mother of invention.

Who needs those adaptor kits people fork out for at the airport when you can come up with an elaborate solution like that?


----------



## DBerry




----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


>


Looks like one of those pictures where you have to caption what the guy watching them is thinking.

Something along the lines of >>>

"You're fucking kiddin' aren't ya mate!"


----------



## DB Cooper

So Jeremy Clarkson has been given the bullet from Top Gear for assaulting a producer and Zayn Malik has quit One Direction.

Could there be a more elegant solution than them swapping positions?


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DBerry

Now, @Spider, I'll admit that this is something I've done before, in fact, probably worse.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Now, @Spider, I'll admit that this is something I've done before, in fact, probably worse.


No point having a top rail if you can't use it.


----------



## DB Cooper

Switched on the car radio driving home yesterday and there's a really interesting interview underway on SEN sports radio. I'm listening away, and it's not the usual sports interview, and trying to work out who the fuck guy being interviewed is.

I'm starting to pick up a few ideas and I'm thinking no, it can't be. Then they finally drop his name......Billy Hayes.

Do you know who Billy Hayes is?
@DBerry


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Switched on the car radio driving home yesterday and there's a really interesting interview underway on SEN sports radio. I'm listening away, and it's not the usual sports interview, and trying to work out who the fuck guy being interviewed is.
> 
> I'm starting to pick up a few ideas and I'm thinking no, it can't be. Then they finally drop his name......Billy Hayes.
> 
> Do you know who Billy Hayes is?
> 
> @*DBerry*


The 'Midnight Express' Billy Hayes?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> The 'Midnight Express' Billy Hayes?


The same.

Brilliant interview. Hayes said it was a great movie, but wasn't his story. Went over some of the major differences between what really happened and the story the movie told. Some big differences.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> The same.
> 
> Brilliant interview. Hayes said it was a great movie, but wasn't his story. Went over some of the major differences between what really happened and the story the movie told. Some big differences.


Saw that movie on our new VCR when I was about nine. great movie, heard a bit of him on Gold FM the other day.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Saw that movie on our new VCR when I was about nine. great movie, heard a bit of him on Gold FM the other day.


You will probably remember the part when Hayes has almost managed to escape from the prison and his final hurdle is the big, bad prison guard who sees him and grabs hold of him. The guard's challenge ends with Hayes pushing him against a peg on the wall which sticks him through the back of the neck, killing him, and Hayes proceeds with his escape.

Hayes says that never happened. But that particular big, bad guard did exist, and he was an absolute prick. Apparently he issued plenty of punishment in the way of floggings to prisoners, and made the mistake of humiliating a particular prisoner whilst punishing him by making very personal insults about the guy's mother, sister etc.

That prisoner was eventually released and he made a point of catching up with the big, bad prison guard. He found the guard sitting on a park bench, and started by shooting him in the arm and telling him "that's for my sister. Then shot him in the leg and said "and that's for my mother." He shot the guard 8 times in all - killing him. When the former prisoner - now murderer - was apprehended he explained it was personal. He got 15 years for his trouble. But it sounds like wanted revenge so bad it didn't matter to him.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> You will probably remember the part when Hayes has almost managed to escape from the prison and his final hurdle is the big, bad prison guard who sees him and grabs hold of him. The guard's challenge ends with Hayes pushing him against a peg on the wall which sticks him through the back of the neck, killing him, and Hayes proceeds with his escape.
> 
> Hayes says that never happened. But that particular big, bad guard did exist, and he was an absolute prick. Apparently he issued plenty of punishment in the way of floggings to prisoners, and made the mistake of humiliating a particular prisoner whilst punishing him by making very personal insults about the guy's mother, sister etc.
> 
> That prisoner was eventually released and he made a point of catching up with the big, bad prison guard. He found the guard sitting on a park bench, and started by shooting him in the arm and telling him "that's for my sister. Then shot him in the leg and said "and that's for my mother." He shot the guard 8 times in all - killing him. When the former prisoner - now murderer - was apprehended he explained it was personal. He got 15 years for his trouble. But it sounds like wanted revenge so bad it didn't matter to him.


Yeah, that scene sticks in my mind, I still can see it quite clearly. Powerful movie. i knew it wasn't real as Hayes was brought back to Turkey as a guest, paid for by the Turkish police, in order to show turkey isn't as bad a country as that movie made it look.


----------



## Sox

Great movie, and gotta love this Giorgio Moroder track from the movie...
.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Yeah, that scene sticks in my mind, I still can see it quite clearly. Powerful movie. i knew it wasn't real as Hayes was brought back to Turkey as a guest, paid for by the Turkish police, in order to show turkey isn't as bad a country as that movie made it look.


Another point Hayes made in the interview was, although he has been married, he shared a relationship with a French guy whilst in jail. He couldn't get over the irony that they were happy to totally Hollywoodize his story including showing him bite someone's tongue out. Yet they were too homophobic to include truth like the fact he shared a homosexual relationship.


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> Great movie, and gotta love this Giorgio Moroder track from the movie...
> .


Unbelievably good, and unbelievably underrated track. Great shout out, Sox :yep


----------



## DB Cooper

Not sure how much you caught of Hayes' real story @DBerry. But the truth is it was actually his 4th drug run. He had already made 3 successful ones and said he felt invincible. Silly thing is, for legal reasons I think, they wouldn't let him mention the other 3 runs in his book.

The run where he got caught he visited the airport the day before as a precaution and noticed how lax the security was. No sniffer dogs. No metal detectors. No nothing.

Apparently there was some kind of security scare though and things were very different the next day. He said if he'd gone and checked that morning he would have noticed and aborted.

When he checked-in a bus took the passengers from the gate-lounge to the plane. When the bus got near the plane it stopped and they were told to disembark to a point where armed soldiers conducted a pat search. Hayes had the drugs taped under his arms and was still confident they would go undetected. But the soldier who patted him down felt them and he was immediately looking down a number of gun barrels.

The soldiers looked stressed. Thinking he was a human bomb. When they realised it was only drugs they were all laughing. All except Hayes who knew he was in deep shit.

Hayes was initially only sentenced to 4 years 2 months jail. But after an appeal or something his sentence reverted to 30 years!


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Not sure how much you caught of Hayes' real story @*DBerry*. But the truth is it was actually his 4th drug run. He had already made 3 successful ones and said he felt invincible. Silly thing is, for legal reasons I think, they wouldn't let him mention the other 3 runs in his book.
> 
> The run where he got caught he visited the airport the day before as a precaution and noticed how lax the security was. No sniffer dogs. No metal detectors. No nothing.
> 
> Apparently there was some kind of security scare though and things were very different the next day. He said if he'd gone and checked that morning he would have noticed and aborted.
> 
> When he checked-in a bus took the passengers from the gate-lounge to the plane. When the bus got near the plane it stopped and they were told to disembark to a point where armed soldiers conducted a pat search. Hayes had the drugs taped under his arms and was still confident they would go undetected. But the soldier who patted him down felt them and he was immediately looking down a number of gun barrels.
> 
> The soldiers looked stressed. Thinking he was a human bomb. When they realised it was only drugs they were all laughing. All except Hayes who knew he was in deep shit.
> 
> Hayes was initially only sentenced to 4 years 2 months jail. But after an appeal or something his sentence reverted to 30 years!


Wow, yeah, I never caught that part of the interview. That's pretty fucking incredible, and unlucky. Hindsight though............


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Wow, yeah, I never caught that part of the interview. That's pretty fucking incredible, and unlucky. Hindsight though............


His real escape involved swimming to a small row boat and then padding for something like 26 miles which took him all night. He said he then walked a long way - less his socks - which he was worried dogs might smell and chase him down.

Eventually someone stuck a gun in his face. But when they spoke to him he couldn't understand a word they said. Which came as welcome news to him because he then knew he'd made it to Greece. He was then locked up for 12 days. But he'd reached relative freedom.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Great movie, and gotta love this Giorgio Moroder track from the movie...
> .


Picking up this morning's paper and Giorgio Moroder is in Australia at present, as is Billy Hayes. For completely different reasons mind you - what a co-incidence.


----------



## DB Cooper

Look what's back >>>










There won't be a panel van though!

Holden will only be releasing a the new Sandman in a wagon and a ute, and only in black or silver.

Release date mid 216?


----------



## DB Cooper

Seems we are back on air.


----------



## DB Cooper

* That's what I'm talkin' about! *


----------



## DB Cooper

^ Not a great snap of Smith. Looks like a blind man.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

No thanks.


----------



## DB Cooper

http://www.bulknutrients.com.au/pre...48d4ec00377fe16f51ed27912faeaeb297a802bdbda5a

A bloody wonder product if ever I've seen one!
@DBerry


----------



## DB Cooper

* Port Pirie woman Karen Davis wins instant fame after flashing Google street-mapping car *

A PORT Pirie woman who has become something of a local celebrity after baring her breasts on Google Street View says she is just getting started â€" next year she plans to skydive topless for her 40th birthday.

Karen Davis, 38 has got locals in a lather after she was captured by a Google camera car about two months ago enthusiastically baring her chest in a photo that has since turned up on the companyâ€™s popular Street View service.

Googleâ€™s camera cars, which roam streets in towns and cities all over the world to capture 360-degree images for Street View, have notoriously captured all kinds lurid acts â€" from public urination to robbery.

But Ms Davis says she was just looking to have a bit of fun and that making it to Google Maps had been an item on her â€˜bucket listâ€™.

She told The Advertiser she pursued the car into Barry St and flashed her breasts as the car drove past.

â€œI flashed as he went past and then he came back and did another one, Iâ€™m assuming to make sure he got the shot.â€

She was confident the shot would be uploaded to the site, but was only sure of it last weekend, when a friend discovered the photo on Street View.

Ms Davisâ€™ exploits made the homepage of The Port Pirie Recorderâ€™s website and have divided public opinion in comments on the paperâ€™s Facebook page.

â€œItâ€™s very mixed,â€ she told The Advertiser.

â€œIâ€™m getting â€˜bad mumâ€™, â€˜feralâ€™, â€˜disgusting filthâ€™ â€" I thought that was quite funnyâ€.

But sheâ€™d also received support from people â€œthat arenâ€™t jealous of big boobiesâ€.

She said she had been attacked for revealing that several young men had since tried to contact her via Facebook.

â€œPeople are saying Iâ€™m disgusting and filthy for that, but Iâ€™m an honest person â€" probably too honest â€" but I havenâ€™t accepted any of them (as Facebook friends).

â€œIâ€™ve just been like delete, delete, delete.â€

She wasnâ€™t embarrassed by the reaction and hoped Google wouldnâ€™t remove the image.

â€œI would hope not because itâ€™s a bit like freedom of speech.

â€œIâ€™m hoping Google will give me a T-shirt.

â€œI used to be ashamed of my bust size and now Iâ€™ve accepted it and I embrace it.
â€œItâ€™s a set of boobs and they show them on TV, you know what I mean?â€

She said some people have suggested she might be charge for her public display but she contacted local police who told her â€œnot at this stage, they have no concernsâ€.

Next year she plans to skydive topless for her 40th birthday.


----------



## DB Cooper

* >>>>> SPOILER <<<<< *

Anyone who found the article about the Port Pirie flasher (see above) interesting. I'm about to spoil you dreams.

Here she is in all her glory >>>










* Sorry! *


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> * >>>>> SPOILER <<<<< *
> 
> Anyone who found the article about the Port Pirie flasher (see above) interesting. I'm about to spoil you dreams.
> 
> Here she is in all her glory >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Sorry! *


Thank fuck for pixilation!


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Thank fuck for pixilation!


Just a pity they didn't use more pixels and let us go on thinking some svelte babe flashed her tits at Google maps.


----------



## DB Cooper

Have a look at the end of this bout. click in at about 3.30 and standby for the chicken walk >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

The Price is fucking whoops!


----------



## DB Cooper

Interesting for 2 reasons:

1/ The Jarrod Fletcher connection.
2/ The sequence between about 18 minutes in and about 27.30 minutes into the video about making weight.


----------



## DB Cooper

:rofl


----------



## DB Cooper

What a fucking circus. See 43 minutes into video where Hamid starts kneeing and kicking Serge Yannick >>>





 @DBerry you'll love this :rofl


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> Interesting for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1/ The Jarrod Fletcher connection.
> 2/ The sequence between about 18 minutes in and about 27.30 minutes into the video about making weight.


Yeah, dumb way for a world level boxer to be losing weight for a world title fight. I know hindsight has 20/20 vision and I've done twice as much weight in the the same sort of way. Overnight. Seriously though, that's a couple of kilos, over a few days, there's much better ways to lose it. Considering all that, he wasn't fighting at his best then, he's someone to look out for in the future.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> What a fucking circus. See 43 minutes into video where Hamid starts kneeing and kicking Serge Yannick >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*DBerry* you'll love this :rofl


When was this? Remember when Mick O'Malley fought Selvio Glenoco (Glen Silvo), feast your eyes upon this marvel.






Honorable mention goes to Adrian Bellin's ill-advised kicks against Paul Briggs (that could have ended in all sorts of ugly for Adrien).


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> When was this?


It was 4 years ago. I stumbled on it while I was looking for Rohit Singh stuff last night.

The guy doing the kneeing and kicking was a 2 wins and 3 losses Moroccan born Kiwi by the name of Prince Hamid. He never boxed again.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Remember when Mick O'Malley fought Selvio Glenoco (Glen Silvo), feast your eyes upon this marvel.


What a farce :smile

Longest 1st round I've ever seen. Wonder what pearls of wisdom Keefey was telling O'Malley?


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Oops! How embarrassment :happy


----------



## DB Cooper

Not the 1st time for our Deb either >>>






"Pussy! Get out of my pants."

:rofl


----------



## DBerry

@Spider


----------



## DBerry




----------



## homebrand

Anyone know when the Pac/Floyd fight is scheduled to start? Would I be right in thinking it's going to be about 3 o'clock? (Melbourne time).


----------



## Sox

homebrand said:


> Anyone know when the Pac/Floyd fight is scheduled to start? Would I be right in thinking it's going to be about 3 o'clock? (Melbourne time).


That's pretty close, maybe start checking from 1-2pm onwards.


----------



## DBerry

homebrand said:


> Anyone know when the Pac/Floyd fight is scheduled to start? Would I be right in thinking it's going to be about 3 o'clock? (Melbourne time).


you in Melbourne?


----------



## homebrand

DBerry said:


> you in Melbourne?


Yep, just driving around, I've seen a few pubs are going to be showing it, which is unusual for boxing.


----------



## DBerry

homebrand said:


> Yep, just driving around, I've seen a few pubs are going to be showing it, which is unusual for boxing.


I thought you were a pom?


----------



## Sox

homebrand said:


> Yep, just driving around, I've seen a few pubs are going to be showing it, which is unusual for boxing.


If you happen to bump into @DBerry, do not let him con you into showing you his downstairs, ahem, room... :yikes


----------



## homebrand

G


DBerry said:


> I thought you were a pom?


I am. I'm keeping a close eye on one of our colonies by infiltrating the natives.


----------



## DBerry

Sox said:


> If you happen to bump into @*DBerry*, do not let him con you into showing you his downstairs, ahem, room... :yikes


:yep


----------



## Oska

Sox said:


> If you happen to bump into @DBerry, do not let him con you into showing you his downstairs, ahem, room... :yikes


Ahhhhh...so thats where he keeps the goats!!! Gotcha :smile


----------



## stiflers mum

Katsidis isn't doing well but Graham Earl is doing worse. Just got 7 years for drug dealing.

http://www.boxingscene.com/graham-earl-gets-7-years-prison-cocaine-dealing--90436


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Katsidis isn't doing well but Graham Earl is doing worse. Just got 7 years for drug dealing.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/graham-earl-gets-7-years-prison-cocaine-dealing--90436


If he keeps his nose clean, he may...just may...get an EARLy release. gwahahaha atsch


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> If he keeps his nose clean, he may...just may...get an EARLy release. gwahahaha atsch












OH......LOL :rofl


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> It was 4 years ago. I stumbled on it while I was looking for Rohit Singh stuff last night.
> 
> The guy doing the kneeing and kicking was a 2 wins and 3 losses Moroccan born Kiwi by the name of Prince Hamid. He never boxed again.


----------



## thehook13

sweeeet


----------



## DBerry




----------



## bruiserh89

DBerry said:


>


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

The Fab 4 are no more.

R.I.P THE FAB 4 @Francis75


----------



## DBerry

stiflers mum said:


> The Fab 4 are no more.
> 
> R.I.P THE FAB 4 @*Francis75*


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> The Fab 4 are no more.
> 
> R.I.P THE FAB 4 @Francis75


Yeah how so?


----------



## stiflers mum

DBerry said:


>


 The Aussie boxing thread has been deleted at ESB. :-(


----------



## rocco

The Prowler just got banned at Boxrec.


----------



## DBerry

stiflers mum said:


> The Aussie boxing thread has been deleted at ESB. :-(


I thought that was deleted quite some time ago?


----------



## DBerry

rocco said:


> The Prowler just got banned at Boxrec.


:lol: I used to love it over there, then busteroonie came on board, then that fuckwit Anton started being a goose, no, wait, he reverted to the goose he origionally was (even the moderator, a pretty good mate of mine doesn't go on there any more) and those fuckwits fled to there once ESB Aussie forum was deleted a while ago.

A script for Home and Away right there!


----------



## Tuff Gong

:lol: Prowler completely lost his shit on the ESB Aussie thread just before it was deleted. Seems to have a talent for destroying forums, the gimp.

What did he get banned from Boxrec for? Posting more pix of his dick hoping for a hook up? :rofl


----------



## stiflers mum

DBerry said:


> I thought that was deleted quite some time ago?


 The forum was deleted then they had a Aussie boxing thread in the general forum which has been deleted.atsch


----------



## DBerry

stiflers mum said:


> The forum was deleted then they had a Aussie boxing thread in the general forum which has been deleted.atsch


:rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> The forum was deleted then they had a Aussie boxing thread in the general forum which has been deleted.atsch


Prowler's been PMing me on ESB, telling me I wouldn't last a day in "the barrio" :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> Prowler's been PMing me on ESB, telling me I wouldn't last a day in "the barrio" :lol:


 Had to google that another face palm.atsch


----------



## DBerry

Tuff Gong said:


> Prowler's been PMing me on ESB, telling me I wouldn't last a day in "the barrio" :lol:


Hahaha what a fucken stooge.


----------



## DBerry

Funny how Anton used to play up to those fuckwits when he went through his "da voice" stage, now the stupid old poof has to deal with them all now that he's returned to being "Anton S" and is off on a power trip. The roosters have come home to roost :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

DBerry said:


> Funny how Anton used to play up to those fuckwits when he went through his "da voice" stage, now the stupid old poof has to deal with them all now that he's returned to being "Anton S" and is off on a power trip. The roosters have come home to roost :lol:


:lol: @ "stupid old poof"


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> Had to google that another face palm.atsch


I replied to his PM and he reported me to admin - now I'm banned :lol:

I must have really struck some nerves with the stuff I said to him in my reply :yep


----------



## DB Cooper

STAN "The Man" LONGINIDIS has been doing it hard of late.

In December he had a colonoscopy and was found to have an aggressive cancer. This led to him losing 2/3 of his intestine and a tumour the size of a tennis ball. But the prognosis is good apparently, and thankfully.

On a brighter note Stan and brother George have opened a training venue in Blackburn.


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> STAN "The Man" LONGINIDIS has been doing it hard of late.
> 
> In December he had a colonoscopy and was found to have an aggressive cancer. This led to him losing 2/3 of his intestine and a tumour the size of a tennis ball. But the prognosis is good apparently, and thankfully.
> 
> On a brighter note Stan and brother George have opened a training venue in Blackburn.


In other news, reports are coming in that Franz Ferdinand has been assassinated!


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> In other news, reports are coming in that Franz Ferdinand has been assassinated!


You are not suggesting the Longinidis boys had something to do with that are you?


----------



## DBerry

Spider said:


> You are not suggesting the Longinidis boys had something to do with that are you?


:hey


----------



## DB Cooper

Aussies giving the Poms a nice old touch up in the 2nd Test.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Mick Fanning's close call with the shark >>>






*FARK!*


----------



## DB Cooper

Looking forward to seeing this. But I have a sneaking suspicion the main character Billy Hope, played by Jake Gyllenhaal, might fight orthodox in a movie called _Southpaw. _


----------



## DB Cooper

July 23, 2015

*HEAVYWEIGHT ARRESTED WITH 7 POUNDS OF MARIJUANA *

If you are going to light off fireworks, and its not July 4th, you might want to remove the 7 pounds of marijuana from your car first.

Heavyweight Tor Hamer was arrested in New Jersey on Tuesday for lighting off fireworks. Police found him to have P.C.P. on him, so they obtained a search warrant for his car. In Hamer's car they found a duffel bag containing 7-plus pounds of marijuana, sealed in small plastic bags.

Dickhead!


----------



## DB Cooper

There has been talk for a few years now of a Gatti movie. The working title being "The Thunder", but things seem to have stagnated. Here's some blurb from a few years back regarding the project >>>

Michael Strahan is producing the pic, along with his producing partner Constance Schwartz of SMAC Entertainment, Sandy Kyrkostas of 24p Media Group, and Pat Lynch. Lynch, who managed Gatti throughout his career and knew him better than anyone.

â€œIâ€™m extremely excited to be able to tell Arturoâ€™s true life story,â€ Lynch said. â€œHe was more than just my fighter, he was so much a big part of my family.â€

Mark Wahlberg (who actually played Ward in â€œThe Fighterâ€) and Stephen Levinson are exec producing.

â€œIâ€™m excited to be a part of making a film about an incredible champion, boxer, character, and someone that deserves to have their story told in the right way,â€ Strahan said.

Ferrara is also signed on for the indie drama â€œThe Life.â€ With both projects Ferrara, who is known primarily for his role on TVâ€™s â€œEntourage,â€ is starting to show more of a dramatic side in his career.

The Gatti role would also show Ferraraâ€™s athleticism. The thesp has recently been Tweeting about his training, even mentioning hurting his hand during his preparation and hinting at the role by sharing a famous quote from Gatti.


----------



## DB Cooper

Pan American Games boxer Cam Awesome says the canvas is his canvas. "I am an entertainer!"

Awesome started out as plain old Lenroy Thompson, but changed his name to Awesome whilst serving a one year suspension saying "Why wait for people to find how I really am."

Awesome had to settle for a bronze medal at the Games but felt he was awesome none the less and "the Taylor Swift of boxing."

Enjoy Awesome's awesome post fight interview >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

Clearly the Mick Fanning shark incident has been a wakeup call for swimmers to be more vigilant in the water >>>










http://news.sky.com/story/1523462/homemade-shark-cage-carolina-images-go-viral


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## PIRA

Spider said:


> July 23, 2015
> 
> *HEAVYWEIGHT ARRESTED WITH 7 POUNDS OF MARIJUANA *
> 
> If you are going to light off fireworks, and its not July 4th, you might want to remove the 7 pounds of marijuana from your car first.
> 
> Heavyweight Tor Hamer was arrested in New Jersey on Tuesday for lighting off fireworks. Police found him to have P.C.P. on him, so they obtained a search warrant for his car. In Hamer's car they found a duffel bag containing 7-plus pounds of marijuana, sealed in small plastic bags.
> 
> Dickhead!


Hamer's gone from strength to strength since moving on from boxing it seems.


----------



## DB Cooper

PIRA said:


> Hamer's gone from strength to strength since moving on from boxing it seems.


:-(


----------



## DB Cooper

Mick Fanning was offered $75,000 for his story on Channel 9's 60 Minutes program last night.

Rather than accept the money he donated it to another surfer recently injured by a shark attack.

Good man Mick :happy


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Breidis knocks Charr cold >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

It's been a lot of fun. But the fun came to an end.

Cheers,
Spider


----------



## St Pecktor

Spider said:


> It's been a lot of fun. But the fun came to an end.
> 
> Cheers,
> Spider


How come you're leaving?


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> How come you're leaving?


 @Spider I'm happy for you to explain the injustice you've been dealt. Seriously the way you carry on is disturbing.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> How come you're leaving?


 Probably because of Teke.:deal


----------



## rocco

RIP Bart Cummings.

I heard an interview with Bart many years ago. A local council inspector made a visit to Bart's stables and informed Bart that there were too many flies present.
Bart replied " How many flies am i allowed ''.


----------



## DBerry

rocco said:


> RIP Bart Cummings.
> 
> I heard an interview with Bart many years ago. A local council inspector made a visit to Bart's stables and informed Bart that there were too many flies present.
> Bart replied " How many flies am i allowed ''.


Bart Cummiings died!? Sad news, a true Australian charecter R.I.P.


----------



## stiflers mum

R.I.P Bart the cups king.


----------



## stiflers mum

Jarrod Fletcher getting back in the ring to raise money for his sick daughter.

http://www.9jumpin.com.au/show/today/videos/4450621910001/


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> Jarrod Fletcher getting back in the ring to raise money for his sick daughter.
> 
> http://www.9jumpin.com.au/show/today/videos/4450621910001/


That sucks. Hope he raises plenty of cash....Its not really coming out of retirement to fight a 22 round fight but there was some other fight in the works wasnt there?


----------



## DBerry

bruiserh89 said:


> That sucks. Hope he raises plenty of cash....Its not really coming out of retirement to fight a 22 round fight but there was some other fight in the works wasnt there?


He says he has had quite a few great offers since his retirement but has indicated that he's not interested. If I was him I'd take them up, cash right out, but fair play to him, he recons he'd only be there for the money.


----------



## thehook13

Any update on Michael Zerafa? He looked in pretty bad shape after the Quillen fight


----------



## bruiserh89

thehook13 said:


> Any update on Michael Zerafa? He looked in pretty bad shape after the Quillen fight


There are twitter reports that he's ok and should be released shortly.


----------



## thehook13

bruiserh89 said:


> There are twitter reports that he's ok and should be released shortly.


Davey Browne Jr RIP. Passed away in the early hours I just heard...


----------



## bruiserh89

thehook13 said:


> Davey Browne Jr RIP. Passed away in the early hours I just heard...


Oh shit. Not again.


----------



## thehook13

bruiserh89 said:


> Oh shit. Not again.


Well ive just seen this posted on the Australian Boxing Central page. Might be premature info ive received.

"This is a plea to the boxing community, please hold off posting what is incorrect information about a young man who is still fighting for life in hospital. 
I know everybody has the best of intentions, but until anything official comes from the family, whether it's good news or the worst news, please hold off because it's adding to the grief of those closest to this young man. 
Please keep Davey Browne in your thoughts and prayers."


----------



## stiflers mum

Malcolm Turnball challenging Tony Abbott for prime minister. When fuckwits collide.


----------



## rusty nails

tony wehbee doing it tough in todays paper.. poor bugger.


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> Probably because of Teke.:deal


:lol: Teke has a lot to answer for.

I didn't mind Spidy, he had a lot of good info, but he loved to push his points that's for sure.

I'm gone for a few weeks and all hell breaks loose... :ibutt


----------



## St Pecktor

Just read that sports journo Mike Gibson passed away.

Always loved watching the old back page show with Mike and Billy Birmingham. 

R.I.P


----------



## rocco

R.I.P. Gibbo.


----------



## St Pecktor

It's been said that Gibson's cause of death was suicide. Sad to hear.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> It's been said that Gibson's cause of death was suicide. Sad to hear.


Rest In Peace Gibbo.

I was very surprised to hear he had died, he seemed a lot younger than 75...I didn't think he was that old.

I wonder if he might have been going down the same path as Robin Williams...


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> It's been said that Gibson's cause of death was suicide. Sad to hear.


 Used to see him at Neutral Bay TAB when I lived at Falcon Lodge wonder why he decided to kill himself? Terminally ill maybe he was pretty old.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> It's been said that Gibson's cause of death was suicide. Sad to hear.


 Used to see him at Neutral Bay TAB when I lived at Falcon Lodge wonder why he decided to kill himself? Terminally ill maybe, he was pretty old.


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> Used to see him at Neutral Bay TAB when I lived at Falcon Lodge wonder why he decided to kill himself? Terminally ill maybe, he was pretty old.


:lol: You lived at Falcon Lodge? WTF?!? You're not a derro are you stiffy?


----------



## rocco

stiflers mum said:


> Used to see him at Neutral Bay TAB when I lived at Falcon Lodge wonder why he decided to kill himself? Terminally ill maybe, he was pretty old.


Black Dog. One of the great sports journos in Australia.
He did some great stories on old time fighters in the Telegraph years ago. His story on Freddie Dawson was incredible.


----------



## St Pecktor

Edit: double post


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: You lived at Falcon Lodge? WTF?!? You're not a derro are you stiffy?


I'd laugh also but I think I recommended the place to him as I stayed there for a couple of months not long after I first moved to Sydney. 

Very interesting neighbours to say the least.


----------



## St Pecktor

rocco said:


> Black Dog. One of the great sports journos in Australia.
> He did some great stories on old time fighters in the Telegraph years ago. His story on Freddie Dawson was incredible.


Sad to hear. Mundine and Gibson had many stoushes. Mundine got rather personal with him once, and made accusations about him having an affair. Gibson stopped writing about him after that, or not too long after.

Could have been suffering for a while. I think Billy Birmingham was a close friend of his, more so than just a Co TV host anyway.


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: You lived at Falcon Lodge? WTF?!? You're not a derro are you stiffy?


 I stayed there while I had a job at Lane Cove casual which payed pretty good but I didn't know how long it would last. I stayed there 2 years plenty of characters lived there.:smile


----------



## rusty nails

what do you blokes make of this adam goodes saga?.. in my heart i truly believe its not just down to racism. some dimwits probably boo him thinking it is but i think it goes a little bit deeper than that. I reckon goodes is in a similar position to what michael clarke was in a couple of years ago. where you couldnt pick up a paper or turn on the telly without seeing his face and people were just sick to fucking death of him. it wasnt anything hed particularly done but it was like "yeah mate we get it, youre young, youre rich and youre banging a supermodel,...good on ya.... now how about ya just shut the fuck up and play the fucking game eh?"
goodes is the same except with him every time you open the paper its one of three things
1- what an absolute saint he is and that he pisses champagne and shits pure gold
2- hes indigenous dont you know? oh and hes stoked that hes indigenous...cause aboriginals are sick cunts
3- having a whinge that someone is a racist

I just think people have had enough of it. theres a thousand black guys in the AFL who dont get booed, why goodes? cause people are fucking sick of his drama. I know this because im sick of him and i dont even watch the game. and i guarantee id be in the top 3 least racist posters on this forum. as alan jones said, hes always the victim and again its like mate just fucking go away will ya.. 
As i said i think it goes a bit deeper than racism and just blanketing the whole affair as simply racism is a gross over simplification of the matter.

what do you blokes reckon


----------



## rocco

rusty nails said:


> what do you blokes make of this adam goodes saga?.. in my heart i truly believe its not just down to racism. some dimwits probably boo him thinking it is but i think it goes a little bit deeper than that. I reckon goodes is in a similar position to what michael clarke was in a couple of years ago. where you couldnt pick up a paper or turn on the telly without seeing his face and people were just sick to fucking death of him. it wasnt anything hed particularly done but it was like "yeah mate we get it, youre young, youre rich and youre banging a supermodel,...good on ya.... now how about ya just shut the fuck up and play the fucking game eh?"
> goodes is the same except with him every time you open the paper its one of three things
> 1- what an absolute saint he is and that he pisses champagne and shits pure gold
> 2- hes indigenous dont you know? oh and hes stoked that hes indigenous...cause aboriginals are sick cunts
> 3- having a whinge that someone is a racist
> 
> I just think people have had enough of it. theres a thousand black guys in the AFL who dont get booed, why goodes? cause people are fucking sick of his drama. I know this because im sick of him and i dont even watch the game. and i guarantee id be in the top 3 least racist posters on this forum. as alan jones said, hes always the victim and again its like mate just fucking go away will ya..
> As i said i think it goes a bit deeper than racism and just blanketing the whole affair as simply racism is a gross over simplification of the matter.
> 
> what do you blokes reckon


He fucked up. He could have gone to the two blokes who were calling him names, but he chose to make his stand against a child. As it turned out the kid was just repeating what was happening around her. They pay their money at the gate, they get to cheer or boo, their choice.


----------



## St Pecktor

Jonah Lomu just passed away. The Michael Jordan of rugby. RIP champ.


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> Jonah Lomu just passed away. The Michael Jordan of rugby. RIP champ.


Yeah what a beast he was. What did he fall foul to? He was on one kidney if I remember.


----------



## rocco

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah what a beast he was. What did he fall foul to? He was on one kidney if I remember.


Despite his kidney problems, it appears a heart attack was the cause of death.


----------



## thehook13

http://www.liveboxing.com.au/

Loving all the streaming start ups being introduced into Domestic boxing. This one is starting now - a fight card in Bendigo, another one I watched in Newcastle last weekend. It's definitely a good thing for Aussie boxing and possibly a source of revenue for the content providers as well.


----------



## Sox

Wow, 1st of December, start of summer, and just over 3 weeks to Xmas.

Cool. arty


----------



## stiflers mum

Bah humbug.:sad5


----------



## Sox

stiflers mum said:


> Bah humbug.:sad5


:lol: Don't ya like Xmas mate?


----------



## Sox

Saw Creed this evening, damn decent flick, and along the lines of what Rocky does, naturally.

Wonder when the next one comes...


----------



## bruiserh89

Sox said:


> Saw Creed this evening, damn decent flick, and along the lines of what Rocky does, naturally.
> 
> Wonder when the next one comes...


It was alright? The last Balboa movie turned me off...still might chose the last hunger games as the priority cinema watch though. On another note, I've yet to watch but have a copy of the highly rated Calzaghe bio. Will get to it.


----------



## Sox

bruiserh89 said:


> It was alright? The last Balboa movie turned me off...still might chose the last hunger games as the priority cinema watch though. On another note, I've yet to watch but have a copy of the highly rated Calzaghe bio. Will get to it.


Yeh I enjoyed it, but then I liked the Balboa too.

Funny you mention Calzaghe, I've had my copy for at least 4 years, still haven't watched it! :smile


----------



## St Pecktor

Sox said:


> Saw Creed this evening, damn decent flick, and along the lines of what Rocky does, naturally.
> 
> Wonder when the next one comes...


I couldnt get into Creed. I liked the trailer, but thought the film wasnt as good. Didnt really feel like a Rocky film, nor did it seem to hold up on its own.

Rocky has pretty much gone full circle now. He's basically the same age as Mick was when he started training Rocky.


----------



## stiflers mum

st pecktor said:


> i couldnt get into creed. I liked the trailer, but thought the film wasnt as good. Didnt really feel like a rocky film, nor did it seem to hold up on its own.
> 
> Rocky has pretty much gone full circle now. He's basically the same age as mick was when he started training rocky.


 what about my prime mick!!!!!!!!!!! What about my prime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Sox

St Pecktor said:


> I couldnt get into Creed. I liked the trailer, but thought the film wasnt as good. Didnt really feel like a Rocky film, nor did it seem to hold up on its own.
> 
> Rocky has pretty much gone full circle now. He's basically the same age as Mick was when he started training Rocky.


I reckon it felt very much Rocky, except it was missing Pauly.
Pauly was a valuable character of the series.


----------



## St Pecktor

Sox said:


> I reckon it felt very much Rocky, except it was missing Pauly.
> Pauly was a valuable character of the series.


Pauly was awesome. Loved all his moments throughout Rocky.

Michael Jordan (Creed's bastard son) has certainly bulked up since I saw him last. He was a scrawny little kid in the tv series The Wire. Brilliant tv series as well if you havent already seen it.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> what about my prime mick!!!!!!!!!!! What about my prime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


Spider Rico was Rock's prime.


----------



## Sox

St Pecktor said:


> Pauly was awesome. Loved all his moments throughout Rocky.
> 
> Michael Jordan (Creed's bastard son) has certainly bulked up since I saw him last. He was a scrawny little kid in the tv series The Wire. Brilliant tv series as well if you havent already seen it.


I don't sweat you! :rofl

I hadn't heard of Michael Jordan except for the Basketballer, I thought he'd be a bit lanky for a boxer. :smile atsch

Haven't seen the wire, heard it's good though.
What's it similar to?


----------



## St Pecktor

Sox said:


> I don't sweat you! :rofl
> 
> I hadn't heard of Michael Jordan except for the Basketballer, I thought he'd be a bit lanky for a boxer. :smile atsch
> 
> Haven't seen the wire, heard it's good though.
> What's it similar to?


It's probably similar to something like The Shield but far more realistic, serious, and it focuses on the criminals and criminal life more. It's a bit slow paced compared to The Shield, but it delivers.






Jordan is the one with the shaved head.


----------



## Sox

St Pecktor said:


> It's probably similar to something like The Shield but far more realistic, serious, and it focuses on the criminals and criminal life more. It's a bit slow paced compared to The Shield, but it delivers.
> 
> Jordan is the one with the shaved head.


I didn't see the shield either.

I'll download a few episodes of the Wire and check it out.


----------



## Sox

Who's seen The Force Awakens yet?


----------



## bruiserh89

Sox said:


> Who's seen The Force Awakens yet?


Waiting till the crowds die down but keen to. Its gotten good reviews. I like that its got an old ford in it too and that its set in the future. The jumping the prequel stuff lost me a bit.


----------



## Sox

bruiserh89 said:


> Waiting till the crowds die down but keen to. Its gotten good reviews. I like that its got an old ford in it too and that its set in the future. The jumping the prequel stuff lost me a bit.


I'll be going soon too.

I'm in the crowd that enjoyed the 3 prequels too. 
Whilst they certainly weren't as good as the original 3, they were good in their own right.
There was some cheesy acting and Jar Jar was a pain in the ass, it still worked and fit in well with the story.
EP3 was particularly good.


----------



## DB Cooper

This is a form of football called Calcio Storico and it is sheer fucking madness >>>


----------



## rusty nails

whats going on with auburn council?? this mehajer prick seems like nothing more than a wannabe gangster. how the fuck does he still hold a position?


----------



## bruiserh89

rusty nails said:


> whats going on with auburn council?? this mehajer prick seems like nothing more than a wannabe gangster. how the fuck does he still hold a position?


I thought I heard the other day he lost his spot and mentioned his ultimate goal was to become PM!


----------



## rusty nails

bruiserh89 said:


> I thought I heard the other day he lost his spot and mentioned his ultimate goal was to become PM!


oh really? he may have. i was just reading that the council have sold his sister a carpark at a drastically undervalued price. youve got to wonder..


----------



## bruiserh89

rusty nails said:


> oh really? he may have. i was just reading that the council have sold his sister a carpark at a drastically undervalued price. youve got to wonder..


Maybe not. This article just says he's being investigated for electoral fraud which would see if ousted if proven https://au.news.yahoo.com/nsw/a/30407939/auburn-deputy-mayor-salim-mehajer-charged-for-allegedly-rigging-2012-council-poll/


----------



## Sox

It's Xmas!!! :rasta:haggis:lp:bluesuit:rastapimparty:hammer:cheers


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Music legend and former Easybeats frontman Stevie Wright has passed away age 68.


----------



## Sox

We saw 'Last Cab to Darwin' the other night.
Pretty decent flick, in typical OZ style.

Was interesting to see all the places we'd just been too on our hols a few months back.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sox said:


> Saw Creed this evening, damn decent flick, and along the lines of what Rocky does, naturally.
> 
> Wonder when the next one comes...


Saw it this afternoon.

Lightweight. Corny in parts. ClichÃ© in others. But entertaining and glad we went.


----------



## St Pecktor

DB Cooper said:


> Saw it this afternoon.
> 
> Lightweight. Corny in parts. Clichï¿½ in others. But entertaining and glad we went.


Welcome back mate.

They had a Rocky marathon on boxing day. Stiffy, and I watched 3 and a half of them, then watched Creed again the next day. It was more enjoyable the second time around, and @Sox, yeah, it does have the Rocky feel to it I guess.

The cheesy bit for me was when he was watching a youtube clip of Rocky and Apollo's second fight and then starts shadow boxing.

I watched a "making of the Rocky saga" on youtube yesterday. Quite a few interesting things mentioned.

* Cher and Bette Midler were originally cast to play Adrian.
* In Rocky 2, Stallone tore one of his peck muscles during beefing up. They decided to go down the route of him switching from southpaw to right handed so he could continue finishing the boxing scenes.
* Rocky's fight with Drago took the fight choreography to a new level with a lot of it being actual sparring. Stallone nearly suffered a fatal blow when Lundgren hit him in the chest which caused his heart to swell and made his blood pressure go through the roof. He spent 5 days in hospital.
* In its original script, Stallone wrote for Rocky to be killed by Tommy Gunn at the end of Rocky 5 but the studios wouldnt allow it.


----------



## DB Cooper

St Pecktor said:


> Welcome back mate...


It's nice to be back. The break was quite refreshing TBH.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

Russell Crowe having his own challenges with boards. Attempted to take a segue on a flight yesterday. Told he couldn't. Cracked the shits and said he'd never fly with that particular airline again. 

Perhaps Richard Branson should call him and tell him to take a deep breath.


----------



## Sox

St Pecktor said:


> Welcome back mate.
> 
> They had a Rocky marathon on boxing day. Stiffy, and I watched 3 and a half of them, then watched Creed again the next day. It was more enjoyable the second time around, and @Sox, yeah, it does have the Rocky feel to it I guess.
> 
> The cheesy bit for me was when he was watching a youtube clip of Rocky and Apollo's second fight and then starts shadow boxing.
> 
> I watched a "making of the Rocky saga" on youtube yesterday. Quite a few interesting things mentioned.
> 
> * Cher and Bette Midler were originally cast to play Adrian.
> * In Rocky 2, Stallone tore one of his peck muscles during beefing up. They decided to go down the route of him switching from southpaw to right handed so he could continue finishing the boxing scenes.
> * Rocky's fight with Drago took the fight choreography to a new level with a lot of it being actual sparring. Stallone nearly suffered a fatal blow when Lundgren hit him in the chest which caused his heart to swell and made his blood pressure go through the roof. He spent 5 days in hospital.
> * In its original script, Stallone wrote for Rocky to be killed by Tommy Gunn at the end of Rocky 5 but the studios wouldnt allow it.


I recall the story back in the day that Dolph busted a few of Stallones ribs.

Had no idea about Cher or Midler playing Adrian. Cher would have been interesting, she must be 2 feet taller than Stallone. :smile


----------



## St Pecktor

Sox said:


> I recall the story back in the day that Dolph busted a few of Stallones ribs.
> 
> Had no idea about Cher or Midler playing Adrian. Cher would have been interesting, she must be 2 feet taller than Stallone. :smile


Whoopie Goldberg would have been my choice 

It was a good watch. Check it out if youre keen...


----------



## DB Cooper

The hoverboard saga continued yesterday with a Melbourne house being burnt down by one.


----------



## Sox

St Pecktor said:


> Pauly was awesome. Loved all his moments throughout Rocky.
> 
> Michael Jordan (Creed's bastard son) has certainly bulked up since I saw him last. He was a scrawny little kid in the tv series The Wire. Brilliant tv series as well if you havent already seen it.


I started watching the first episode of The Wire last night.
Got 30mins into it and turned off as I was falling asleep. :smile

Will catch the other half tonight, but it wasn't doing much for me.


----------



## rusty nails

has anybody had a more stressful year than mick fanning??

-elite athlete at the top of his sport, already faces immense pressure and a glaring spotlight
-saves a woman from drowning
-attacked by a MASSIVE shark
-scared from the water by another shark his very next surf
-brother dies without warning
-somehow still manages to claw his way gut wrenchingly close the world title
-divorces his missus of 8 years


any one of these would send me to the bottle... whats next for the poor bastard?


----------



## DB Cooper

rusty nails said:


> has anybody had a more stressful year than mick fanning??
> 
> -elite athlete at the top of his sport, already faces immense pressure and a glaring spotlight
> -saves a woman from drowning
> -attacked by a MASSIVE shark
> -scared from the water by another shark his very next surf
> -brother dies without warning
> -somehow still manages to claw his way gut wrenchingly close the world title
> -divorces his missus of 8 years
> 
> any one of these would send me to the bottle... whats next for the poor bastard?


Had a stressful enough year that didn't include anything like that. Just returned from holidays and not a care in the world just now. I do feel for Mick though.


----------



## DB Cooper

Gunmen, said to have been "dressed in police uniforms" have opened fire at a weigh-in at Dublinâ€™s Regency Hotel killing at least one man and wounding two others. A statement from Irelandâ€™s police force, said the victims were â€œall in their 20s or 30sâ€. One man was pronounced dead at the scene, and the two wounded.

3 men burst into the Regency around 14.30 local time, as fighters were weighing-in ahead of several bouts this weekend.

Onlookers in the room fled as gunfire from AK-47s rang out.

One child is heard crying: "Daddy, help me. Daddy, what was that?" As onlookers dive for cover, a woman is heard saying "What the f*** is going on?".

The weigh-ins were ahead of a â€œClash of the Clansâ€ show, culminating in a WBO title bout between the Republic of Irelandâ€™s Jamie Kavanagh and Spainâ€™s Antonio Joao Bento on Saturday.

Police are investigating the killing as a possible gangland crime. This weekendâ€™s bouts, which were due to be televised, have been cancelled.











Jamie Kavanagh escaped safely Friday when gunmen fired assault weapons at a weigh-in in Dublin, Ireland, killing one person, before the lightweightâ€™s planned Saturday bout.

â€œAnyone asking Iâ€™m OK!â€ was posted on Kavanaghâ€™s Twitter account. â€œThanks you for asking. I was lucky tday is all I can say â€¦ .â€


----------



## DB Cooper

The boxing world was stunned on Friday when the news emerged that three men had been injured in a shooting at the Regency Hotel in Dublin during the weigh-inâ€™s for an MGM promotions event.

One of those men, 33-year-old David Byrne, was fatally wounded during an attack that the Irish police force, An Garda Siochana, are now saying(via the BBC) may have involved 6 people, a number of whom were reportedly armed with semi-automatic weapons.

The card, which was scheduled for Saturday night at the National Stadium, was supposed to be headlined by a bout between former Wildcard Gym fighter Jamie Kavanagh and Argentine verteran Antonio Joao Bento for the WBO European lightweight title. Also due to compete on the â€œClash of the Clansâ€ event were heavyweights Sean Turner and Paul Butlin.

Butlinâ€™s promoter, Carl Greaves, had accompanied his fighter to the Irish capital for the bout against the former amateur standout, and he described the chilling scene that they witnessed to The Nottingham Post only hours removed from his traumatic experience.

_â€œWe were at the weigh-in because Paul was due to fight tonight(sic), when I heard this loud banging,â€ said Greaves. â€œI thought it was just a fight that was happening in the crowd and bottles were being thrownâ€.

â€œBut it was bullets and everybody just ran. People ran for the front door, I just ran for the nearest exit.

â€œIt was terrifying and all I could think about was my family. I just ran as fast as I could and just kept goingâ€.

â€œWe bunkered down in a pub until it was safe to return. When we got back there was a tent that had been put up where obviously there was somebody insideâ€.

â€œI just want to get back home now. At the time your instincts take over, but the more and more I think about it, I am a lot worse now than I was earlierâ€.

â€œI just want to get back to my family"._


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

RIP


----------



## buff my helmet

Lotta yanks reckon they are going to pack their bags if Trump gets the plumb job. Wonder where they are all planning on going?


----------



## rusty nails

so.... nobody panic.. but barnaby joyce is our acting PM.. I quite like barnaby. hes mad as a hatter but he does alot of good and seems quite a personable fellow.


----------



## KMA

Fighting for rights to associate with whoever we want, I for one hope these laws get nipped in the bud so it can not carry on in to the boxing gyms around Australia.

"A court hearing date has been set for the Yandina Seven, despite the Queensland State Governments plans to scrap the anti-biker laws under which they were arrested.

The crew of seven alleged members of the Rebels were charged in 2013 for sharing a beer at a Sunshine Coast pub.

They were charged under the former Newman government’s Vicious Lawless Association Disestablishment (VLAD) laws, which forbade bikers congregations of more than three.

Witnesses and CCTV footage was used to identify Joshua Carew, Eric Fehlhaber, Paul Lansdowne, Patrick Moloney, Steven Smith, Dan Whale and Scott Conley at the Yandina pub on November 1, 2013.

All men remain on bail and were not required to appear in the Maroochydore Magistrates Court last Thursday where a hearing date was set for November 7"

The court case is expected to take up to three weeks, with prosecution anticipating the case could involve “significant legal argument”.

However the matter could be scrapped if the judge or prosecution decide the case is not worth pursuing.

Premier Anastacia Palaszczuk has already announced her government’s intention to scrap the VLAD laws later this year, including the ban on bikers gatherings of more than three.

Last Updated ( Sunday, 17 April 2016 )


----------



## DB Cooper

Creed II likely to be released late 2017.


----------



## DB Cooper

Who is Australia's number 1 fighter on the world stage?

According to Danny Green it is this man >>>









UFC fighter Robert Whittaker

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...e/news-story/bd9712b5ec77ee21ca6565107309dcb4

And Green made the call before Whitttaker's career best win yesterday in UFC197 over Brazilian Rafael Natal. Whittaker's win was all the more meritorious in that he broke his hand early in the fight.


----------



## DB Cooper

Obviously trying to conceal contraband in his ball sack. But the ranga isn't falling for that shit.


----------



## rusty nails

anyone catch 4 corners yesterday? good watch if youre interested in house prices.

http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/stories/2016/05/02/4451883.htm


----------



## DB Cooper

rusty nails said:


> anyone catch 4 corners yesterday? good watch if youre interested in house prices.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/stories/2016/05/02/4451883.htm


Heard someone talking about this very topic on ABC radio only a few days ago - probably inspired by that program - perhaps it was even someone connected with that program?

The most interesting point made was that about 25 years ago the average price of a house was about 4 or 5 times the average wage. By comparison, that has now blown out to about 10 times the average wage in Melbourne and towards 20 times it in Sydney.


----------



## rusty nails

DB Cooper said:


> Heard someone talking about this very topic on ABC radio only a few days ago - probably inspired by that program - perhaps it was even someone connected with that program?
> 
> The most interesting point made was that about 25 years ago the average price of a house was about 4 or 5 times the average wage. By comparison, that has now blown out to about 10 times the average wage in Melbourne and towards 20 times it in Sydney.


they say in the program that median house price is now 29 times the average wage. To put that in perspective they looked at an average house in kellyville and said that it wil take every cent the average worker earns for 29 years to pay the place off and that is BEFORE tax. 
Its fucking insane.
ill be voting labor for the first time in my life this election simply for the fact that theyre the first party to do anything other than bury their head in the sand over the issue


----------



## stiflers mum

@St Pecktor I don't know how to send PM's with this new board and you can't post links in messages.on your profile. A Frog Jenkins you-tube with Gary Glitters leader of the gang playing in the background.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> @St Pecktor I don't know how to send PM's with this new board and you can't post links in messages.on your profile. A Frog Jenkins you-tube with Gary Glitters leader of the gang playing in the background.:lol::lol::lol:


:lol:atsch

I felt bad for that guy. Hope he is doing well now.


----------



## DB Cooper

@Nigelbro

Good to see you back on deck mate :good

The shit that's gone down at Essendon the past few years has been hard to cop. What's Billy's take on it all?

Speaking of the Bombers. I'm reading a real good book at present about the club. Some really good insights into the '84, '85 premiership teams in particular. Just finished a really good section about Tim Watson and how he came to be at the club at only 15.


----------



## Nigelbro

DB Cooper said:


> @Nigelbro
> 
> Good to see you back on deck mate :good
> 
> The shit that's gone down at Essendon the past few years has been hard to cop. What's Billy's take on it all?
> 
> Speaking of the Bombers. I'm reading a real good book at present about the club. Some really good insights into the '84, '85 premiership teams in particular. Just finished a really good section about Tim Watson and how he came to be at the club at only 15.


Cheers mate.
I'll get on my laptop this evening and give you some links to some cool Bombers vids relating to that era and some thoughts about the drug thing.


----------



## Nigelbro

Back now mate, apologies. Mind if I do this in a couple of takes?
Part 1.

Bill thinks the original part was legal but unethical, Hird should've gone straight away (for his own benefit and future) but apart from that he only knows what the rest of us know considering it's been an investigation for a very long time. However, there is plenty of gossip. I want to make that part 2 so* it is clear that the only facts are what I have said in the opening sentence. *The rest of part 2 will be "official rumours" which can be verified by AFL forums and internet trolls. 
The only other fact worth noting is this;
http://www.afl.com.au/news/2013-08-21/full-text-of-dr-bruce-reids-letter
Please notice the date. @DB Cooper has probably read this before but for others who are interested Dr. Bruce Reid has been Essendon's club doctor for over 35 years but he is much more respected than that.
I'll give you an example. 
-Brownlow medallist Jobe Watson would have been first spotted on the ultrasound by Dr Reid as a prog.
-He would have been first spotted coming down the birth canal by Dr Reid.
-To this day he would be the only GP a 30 year old man has ever had.

Same for Billy's 3 kids and every players kids over 35 years. *Old Brucey has seen the pussy of every Bomber's wife since 1980!!
*
Seriously though, my belief is "the letter" should have been the beginning, middle and end of it. Right there. It astounds me that so little has been made of it, perhaps I'm a naive prima donna but to ignore such advice as that is negligence is it not? He is a respected medical professional. The answer is probably in part 2 - Clusterfuck of Ego's.

I'll be back in a day or so with Part 2 but have some other things that might be interesting in the meantime.


----------



## Nigelbro

*A bit about Bill.
I've only ever asked him one direct question about football (I'll get to that later) because I've spent 3 days a week week with him for a very long time now in a football club. The conversation is always football 100% of the time. I've heard every question and answer plus besides that I've known him for 38 years. We talk garbage and heckle innocent bystanders and normal stuff like that mostly.

If there was a book about him imagine the cover of Quentin Tarantino's _KILL BILL. _Replace it with a big kid from the farm who scuffs his feet and wears his hat askew and the words _STILL BILL. _Triumph nor tragedy will change him one iota.
Behind his father's seat at the dinner table, prominently displayed in bold font was this poem: http://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems-and-poets/poems/detail/46473




2015 was the "official" 20th anniversary of Essendon's Back-To-Back flags, they had their own anniversary in 2014, plus the whole 84/85 crew have been very much behind Neale Daniher and his motor neuron foundation ad socialise regularly. The Monday morning after the official reunion Mark Harvey (blonde in the vid below) said on 6PR breakfast radio, "He was best on ground in 84, and best on ground at the reunion. Both times we were looking for him for a week."


----------



## Nigelbro




----------



## DB Cooper

Billy was such a character at Essendon, and amongst a host of great characters at the time. I'll watch the Final Story videos at the weekend when I've got a bit more time.


----------



## DB Cooper

Nigelbro said:


>


Mate, you have no idea how much I enjoyed watching those :cheers


----------



## buff my helmet

We got the big pineapple, the big banana and now we got the big bogan


----------



## DB Cooper

Surely not!


----------



## DB Cooper

Nigelbro said:


> The answer is probably in part 2 - Clusterfuck of Ego's.
> 
> I'll be back in a day or so with Part 2 but have some other things that might be interesting in the meantime.


Looking forward to reading Part 2 mate :good


----------



## DB Cooper

Police have grabbed 200 kg of ice off Geraldtom WA that was smuggled out of China.

Seven Chinese now trying to explain away $200M dollars worth of ice.

Good luck with that.


----------



## rusty nails

can you blokes fucking believe this shit?? 9 years of "work" = 1.3 MILLION dollar pension....and its not enough...

or in other words...bloke whos done less work than i have and hasnt lifted a finger in decades still earns double what i do and wants more money for doing nothing..... from me!! youve almost got to admire the front on these cunts....almost 
this vermin should all be strung from a lamp post just on principle and as a warning to the next generation of criminals we vote in.

http://www.smh.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/politicians-perks-high-court-will-hear-former-mps-bid-for-bigger-pensions-20160526-gp4mp6.html?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=nc&eid=socialn:twi-13omn1677-edtrl-other:nnn-17/02/2014-edtrs_socialshare-all-nnn-nnn-vars-o&sa=D&usg=ALhdy28zsr6qiq


----------



## KMA

KMA said:


> Fighting for rights to associate with whoever we want, I for one hope these laws get nipped in the bud so it can not carry on in to the boxing gyms around Australia.
> 
> "A court hearing date has been set for the Yandina Seven, despite the Queensland State Governments plans to scrap the anti-biker laws under which they were arrested.
> 
> The crew of seven alleged members of the Rebels were charged in 2013 for sharing a beer at a Sunshine Coast pub.
> 
> They were charged under the former Newman government's Vicious Lawless Association Disestablishment (VLAD) laws, which forbade bikers congregations of more than three.
> 
> Witnesses and CCTV footage was used to identify Joshua Carew, Eric Fehlhaber, Paul Lansdowne, Patrick Moloney, Steven Smith, Dan Whale and Scott Conley at the Yandina pub on November 1, 2013.
> 
> All men remain on bail and were not required to appear in the Maroochydore Magistrates Court last Thursday where a hearing date was set for November 7"
> 
> The court case is expected to take up to three weeks, with prosecution anticipating the case could involve "significant legal argument".
> 
> However the matter could be scrapped if the judge or prosecution decide the case is not worth pursuing.
> 
> Premier Anastacia Palaszczuk has already announced her government's intention to scrap the VLAD laws later this year, including the ban on bikers gatherings of more than three.
> 
> Last Updated ( Sunday, 17 April 2016 )


*May 31 2016

"The men were accused of secretly meeting in a gym at Deeragun in December 2013, in breach of the former Newman government's Vicious Lawless Association Disestablishment (VLAD) legislation".*


----------



## buff my helmet




----------



## KMA




----------



## stiflers mum

Ben Cousins in more trouble off his face trying to direct traffic.

http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/austr...ised-in-wa/ar-AAhDNxL?li=AAgfYrC&ocid=1PRCMSE


----------



## KMA

Deep demons poor bugger.


----------



## KMA




----------



## DB Cooper

Max Walker
(12 September 1948 – 28 September 2016)

34 Tests 
138 Wickets at 27.47
Best 8/143

Also an accomplished Australian Rules Footballer who played 85 games for the Melbourne Football Club.

RIP Big Maxie


----------



## stiflers mum

RIP Tangles.


----------



## DBerry

Sad day to hear of a legend who was there as part of my childhood passing away far too earlyn neve heard a bad word uttered about the always amiable Mr. Walker, 'ave a good weekend, Mr. Walker, may you rest in peace.


----------



## DB Cooper

There is no cure for dumb.


----------



## thehook13

Title droughts broken in 2016
Leicester: 132 years
Cleveland: 46 
Bulldogs: 62 
Cronulla: 50
Chicago Cubs: 108


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154143863108068



Yeah its basic but fucking power on Browne...


----------



## thehook13




----------



## DB Cooper

Nigelbro said:


>


Do you have any more of these gems mate?


----------



## Boxfan

DB Cooper said:


> As you probably would have seen from his facebook Browne started out as a kickboxer, and has only been a pro boxer for about 3 years. He is still on a fairly sharp learning curve IMO, but has learnt already to pace himself better and be more patient waiting for the opening to land that big right mitt of his.
> 
> I like watching Browne, and for a 6ft 4 in, 260 pound, tattoo covered behemoth he comes across as relatable and perhaps surprisingly intelligent guy.


I really like Browne,always have since he campaigned in the UK. I don't take too much notice about the drugs business because though it sounds cynical I don't think you get done for doing wrong but for getting caught,especially at the weight he's at.
Sorry for being 4 years too late. Also @Michael had a point. There was a recent article about Fenech in the Boxing News,dunno whether you get it in Australia. He mentions the Nelson fights. I well remember those,particularly the first one where he clearly got robbed. Much as I like Geale,the only time he fought a truly great fighter he got knocked out easily. And I'm not sure GGG will be looked on by history as great as Azumah Nelson.


----------



## DB Cooper

Boxfan said:


> I really like Browne,always have since he campaigned in the UK. I don't take too much notice about the drugs business because though it sounds cynical I don't think you get done for doing wrong but for getting caught,especially at the weight he's at.
> Sorry for being 4 years too late. Also @Michael had a point. There was a recent article about Fenech in the Boxing News,dunno whether you get it in Australia. He mentions the Nelson fights. I well remember those,particularly the first one where he clearly got robbed. Much as I like Geale,the only time he fought a truly great fighter he got knocked out easily. And I'm not sure GGG will be looked on by history as great as Azumah Nelson.


Lucas Browne comes across as a respectable, likable character who is a lot smarter than he looks. Which makes his drug busts all the more surprising. Browne should probably do himself a favour and spend less time on social media. It seems to bring out the worst in him and obviously causes him frustration.

As for Jeff Fenech, he is perhaps Australia's best ever. But since Fenech we have had few better than Geale. Winning two titles, both away from home puts Geale among our elite.


----------



## DBerry

Will Anderson is currently under arrest at Wagga Wagga police station...........impersonating a comedian apparently. @DB Cooper @Sox


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Will Anderson is currently under arrest at Wagga Wagga police station...........impersonating a comedian apparently. @DB Cooper @Sox


The story was a total beat up. But they should have charged him for impersonating a comedian.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Overnight Success




----------



## Overnight Success




----------



## DB Cooper

*Aussie Robert Whittaker will now contest the headliner at UFC 213 *

Defending bantamweight champ Amanda Nunes has withdrawn from her hyped title fight against Valentina Shevchenko.

As a result, the interim middleweight title fight between Sydney slugger Whittaker and Yoel Romero will now headline the fight card.

UFC president Dana White confirmed the news on Instagram early this morning (Australian time) after Nunes was hospitalised with an "illness".

Whittaker is fighting to win Australia's first UFC world championship belt.

https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...o/news-story/ee0a0b0263a11eb09d6f81c5f2d49253

Horn has completed part 1 of the Aussie fairy-tale. Whittaker is next.


----------



## DB Cooper

*WHITTAKER WINS!*


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> *WHITTAKER WINS!*


:happy When was our last UFC winning competitor (on PPV), George Sototropolis?


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> :happy When was our last UFC winning competitor (on PPV), George Sototropolis?


Whittaker won a title too. Even if it is an interim one.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> Whittaker won a title too. Even if it is an interim one.


I don't recognise "interim", either you're the best or your not, good entertainment, but not número uno.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> I don't recognise "interim", either you're the best or your not, good entertainment, but not número uno.


I agree. But it is the best recognition an Aussie has achieved in the UFC thus far.


----------



## DB Cooper

UFC Australia boss Joe Carr has confirmed they are considering an Australian PPV for early next year, with Perth and Melbourne the early contenders.

Bring us Whittaker vs Bisping.


----------



## DB Cooper

Mayweather vs McGregor PPV price likely to be $99.

I wouldn't pay $9 for it. Seriously.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> Mayweather vs McGregor PPV price likely to be $99.
> 
> I wouldn't pay $9 for it. Seriously.


$99? In Australia?? I doubt I'll spend the fuel to go to the pub to watch it, TBH.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> $99? In Australia?? I doubt I'll spend the fuel to go to the pub to watch it, TBH.


$99 is just the price being thrown around at the moment in the media.

http://nesn.com/2017/07/heres-how-much-conor-mcgregor-vs-floyd-mayweather-fight-costs-on-ppv/

Not sure if it will be $99 here or not. But I won't be paying for it anyway.


----------



## Snowy

Joke fight. They won't be getting any of my money.


----------



## W8ing 4 a M8

Hey this place is cool hows it going guys


----------



## Overnight Success

W8ing 4 a M8 said:


> Hey this place is cool hows it going guys


First day on the internet mate?


----------



## Overnight Success

W8ing 4 a M8 said:


> Hey this place is cool hows it going guys


First day on the internet mate?


----------



## W8ing 4 a M8

The Real McCoy said:


> First day on the internet mate?


Haha nah


----------



## W8ing 4 a M8

The Real McCoy said:


> First day on the internet mate?


So good you had to ask me twice


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1549606138423888



Fkn beautiful fight


----------



## DB Cooper

@W8ing 4 a M8


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

:rofl :rofl :rofl

@W8ing 4 a M8


----------



## DB Cooper

The last public performance of the late, great Doc Neeson - seen here fronting The Angels for their encore at "Rock For Doc."


----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3325496624164171


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1636681179697286



Horn Vs an Office big mouth :rofl


----------



## Snowy

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1636681179697286
> 
> 
> 
> Horn Vs an Office big mouth :rofl


This Facebook post is no longer available. It may have been removed or the privacy settings of the post may have changed.

:conf


----------



## DB Cooper

Former Aussie ironman Dean Mercer died yesterday. Mercer was only 47, and died in a single car accident as a result of a heart attack. Tragic. RIP champ.


















http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-08-...-mercer-killed-after-crashing-his-car/8848380


----------



## stiflers mum

DB Cooper said:


> Former Aussie ironman Dean Mercer died yesterday. Mercer was only 47, and died in a single car accident as a result of a heart attack. Tragic. RIP champ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-08-...-mercer-killed-after-crashing-his-car/8848380


 Shit RIP Dean.


----------



## DBerry

Surf Lifesaving Club caps put out all around Australia last night, including our place. Vale Dean Mercer.


----------



## stiflers mum

You gonna buy one of these @thehook13 ?


----------



## DBerry

stiflers mum said:


> You gonna buy one of these @thehook13 ?


Golovkin's saying, with GGG finishing the biGGG but with the silhouette of Michael Jordan above it, that's just confusing, what's on the back, Daniel Riccardo holding a can of red bull?


----------



## buff my helmet

stiflers mum said:


> You gonna buy one of these @thehook13 ?


Rag quality.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## Overnight Success




----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1138312579646497


----------



## Overnight Success

BOMB SQUAD!!


----------



## Overnight Success

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1426449114099619


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1618583071526194


----------



## thehook13

stiflers mum said:


> You gonna buy one of these @thehook13 ?


I didn't see this! I am looking for some Golovkin gear. cheers


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


>


Fuck! 
Wonder if you can make some money returning them


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Fuck!
> Wonder if you can make some money returning them


If there is, these guys are about to land themselves a small fortune >>>


----------



## DB Cooper

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1537249596416877


----------



## Royal Watcher

George Foreman calling out Steven Seagal :rofl


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155136093954072



New Perth Stadium.... Im jelly


----------



## buff my helmet




----------



## thehook13




----------



## Overnight Success

thehook13 said:


>


Cheap shot that one.


----------



## stiflers mum

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...take-it-to-the-bank.89428/page-4#post-2736723

@buff my helmet

Troll free hey?:lol:


----------



## Royal Watcher

A riot erupted at the card headed by George Groves and Jamie Cox at Wembley. Punches, chairs and glasses were thrown :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919689900743634944
What as disgrace.


----------



## Snowy

Another riot took place at the Luke Paddock and Myron Mills fight at Walsall Town Hall.

Chairs and glasses were thrown and apparently the worst of it took place outside the venue after security staff had ejected people involved in the initial fracas inside. 

Police have confirmed a 19 year man was stabbed to death during that riot and they are now investigating his murder.


----------



## Overnight Success

England seems to be the worst offender when it comes to fights in the crowds at boxing shows and not just for the regularity of them, but also for the seriousness.


----------



## Overnight Success




----------



## buff my helmet

http://fightnews.com/rahman-jr-opponent-flees-ring-fight/7386






:rofl


----------



## Royal Watcher




----------



## Overnight Success

Looking forward to Cup Day tomorrow. Must get a form guide and see who is running. Wish they had have given Winx a run.


----------



## Overnight Success

Rekindling and it paid rather nicely too. Pity l didn't back it.


----------



## stiflers mum

The Real McCoy said:


> Rekindling and it paid rather nicely too. Pity l didn't back it.


 I had $25 ew on Johannes Vermeer Rekindling just nutted me. Still got $4.50 a place but wish it was 50 metres shorter.


----------



## Snowy

UFC champion Robert Whittaker has qualified to represent Australia in wrestling at the Gold Coast 2018 Commonwealth Games by winning at the Australian wrestling trials on Saturday. But a UFC middleweight world title fight could get in the way of things. Whittaker looks likely to headline UFC 221 in Perth next February.


----------



## stiflers mum

Aussie cricketer charged with rape.

http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/austr...ape-charge/ar-BBFYZ8I?li=AAgfYrC&ocid=1PRCMSE

Never heard of him but fuck me a lot of Aussies in the news for sexual shenanigans. All from my childhood over the years Robert Hughes,Don Burke. Ozzie Ostrich will be outed next.


----------



## buff my helmet

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=512029335846385


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156097545233958


----------



## buff my helmet




----------



## stiflers mum

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## buff my helmet




----------



## stiflers mum

stiflers mum said:


> Aussie cricketer charged with rape.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/austr...ape-charge/ar-BBFYZ8I?li=AAgfYrC&ocid=1PRCMSE
> 
> Never heard of him but fuck me a lot of Aussies in the news for sexual shenanigans. All from my childhood over the years Robert Hughes,Don Burke. Ozzie Ostrich will be outed next.


 Jarryd Hayne is accused of rape now. Jesus H Christ.

http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/austr...civil-suit/ar-BBH33Bi?li=AAgfYrC&ocid=1PRCMSE


----------



## Royal Watcher

stiflers mum said:


> Jarryd Hayne is accused of rape now. Jesus H Christ.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/austr...civil-suit/ar-BBH33Bi?li=AAgfYrC&ocid=1PRCMSE


Seems to lack a bit of substance this one. Time will tell.


----------



## buff my helmet

stiflers mum said:


> Jarryd Hayne is accused of rape now. Jesus H Christ.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/austr...civil-suit/ar-BBH33Bi?li=AAgfYrC&ocid=1PRCMSE


What happened to this? All gone quiet.


----------



## buff my helmet




----------



## stiflers mum

buff my helmet said:


> What happened to this? All gone quiet.


 Don't know.


----------



## Royal Watcher




----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

fistic fury said:


>


That was cool!

I don't understand why Lebron gets so much hate. The man is undeniably great but seems it's nothing but "Lebum" comments all over the internet.

The only other great athlete that seems to get as much is Mayweather.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Roy Jones about to make his final ringwalk - at least I hope it is anyway.

Sad to see a flabby and old Roy on the scales yesterday.

Hope he at least goes out with a win today.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Roy toyed with his opponent from start to finish. Won wide UD.

Go burn all your gear now Roy.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

fistic fury said:


> Roy toyed with his opponent from start to finish. Won wide UD.
> 
> Go burn all your gear now Roy.


He didn't hint at possibly continuing or anything when interviewed after did he?


----------



## stiflers mum

fistic fury said:


> Roy toyed with his opponent from start to finish. Won wide UD.
> 
> Go burn all your gear now Roy.


 Good idea. At least he didn't go out on his head,out of the ring like Nard. Though TBF to Bernard the opponent level was much lower.


----------



## thehook13

Recommend any good drinking establishments CHB Perth lizards?

@Aussie_Al


----------



## Aussie_Al

thehook13 said:


> Recommend any good drinking establishments CHB Perth lizards?
> 
> @Aussie_Al


I can ask mates - give me a day or two - what sort of places you looking at?


----------



## DBerry

Aussie_Al said:


> I can ask mates - give me a day or two - what sort of places you looking at?


Those that fly the rainbow flag and serve cosmopolitans.


----------



## thehook13

DBerry said:


> Those that fly the rainbow flag and serve cosmopolitans.


Dont even get started melbournian. Hipster capital of australia


----------



## DBerry

thehook13 said:


> Dont even get started melbournian. Hipster capital of australia


You've got the MardiGras, we've got way to many espresso coffee outlets...both a pain in the arse, tbf.


----------



## Aussie_Al

DBerry said:


> Those that fly the rainbow flag and serve cosmopolitans.


sorry then I can't help hooky out...


----------



## thehook13

DBerry said:


> You've got the MardiGras, we've got way to many espresso coffee outlets...both a pain in the arse, tbf.


This hipster making my coffee before just told just told me i should just give up cow milk.

And id eventually just spit it out once I got used to soy. Wanted to back hand the pinhead


----------



## DBerry

thehook13 said:


> This hipster making my coffee before just told just told me i should give up cow milk.
> 
> And id eventually just spit it out once I got used to soy. Wanted to back hand the pinhead


Soy? FUCKING SOY!? Should have pushed his espresso maker over and thrown his gluten free muffins at the walls, fucking cunt that he is.


----------



## thehook13

Aussie_Al said:


> sorry then I can't help hooky out...


Staying in Northbridge. All my stuff is sorted now thanks anyway...


----------



## Aussie_Al

thehook13 said:


> Staying in Northbridge. All my stuff is sorted now thanks anyway...


when ya going to be there there? I have some mates whos mates manage strip clubs and speak easys in northbridge


----------



## thehook13

Aussie_Al said:


> when ya going to be there there? I have some mates whos mates manage strip clubs and speak easys in northbridge


Thanks man Its all good al. Im at Perth now.

First impression of this joint is we're a long way from Texas


----------



## Aussie_Al

thehook13 said:


> Thanks man Its all good al. Im at Perth now.
> 
> First impression of this joint is we're a long way from Texas


long way from anywhere matey - I am a pretty relaxed person but my first time back in 23 years I was like "I gotta get out of here" I felt like I was on a moon base or something - bizarre feeling


----------



## thehook13

Aussie_Al said:


> long way from anywhere matey - I am a pretty relaxed person but my first time back in 23 years I was like "I gotta get out of here" I felt like I was on a moon base or something - bizarre feeling


Love the place mate. Been to everywhere else in the country. But perth is my favourite. I was born here too so it only gets better for me. Just got back from freo a few hours ago. Bout to head out northbridge. Partying for aussie al :evil


----------



## Aussie_Al

thehook13 said:


> Love the place mate. Been to everywhere else in the country. But perth is my favourite. I was born here too so it only gets better for me. Just got back from freo a few hours ago. Bout to head out northbridge. Partying for aussie al :evil


I'll be there in spirit! cheers mate


----------



## thehook13

Cheer cheer the red and white.


----------



## Nigelbro

DBerry said:


> Those that fly the rainbow flag and serve cosmopolitans.


The Court Hotel is one of the best pubs in town, well known gay joint and flies the flag out the front. Good food and good music I quite often go there in my fluoro's after work if I'm in the city. 
After 10pm you might want to wear a full body condom within 100 paces of the place but apart from that......


----------



## Nigelbro

thehook13 said:


> Cheer cheer the red and white.


3 votes L. Franklin what a beast


----------



## Nigelbro

OK @DB Cooper I've got my arse into gear.

We're all familiar with the Cassius Clay/Ali/Vietnam/prison story but I'm interested to know if anyone is familiar with the Aussie version.

It involves Richmond Football club Kevin Sheedy and Royce Hart. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Sheedy_(Australian_footballer)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royce_Hart
Both were called up in the National Draft Lottery at different times. 
The story goes that Sheedy was worded up by Richmond that they could get him out of it but he told them. "No. I don't want special treatment because of my name. I will fulfill any duty required by my country." Lo and behold he was luckily posted to a local base to do his service. No harm no foul. 
Then this happened. 
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a...r/news-story/f4dbda32c47218b8b9e3c5441e525822
Rumour has it that Sheedy was assistant coach at Richmond with the view to take the senior position in the late 70's. When he found out what had been done behind his back he was none too pleased and it was the catalyst for his move to Essendon.

I have no opinion of these 2 young men that were put in this position involuntary in the prime's of their lives. I'm against war and I'm particularly opposed to conscription. 
Sheedy now goes out of his way to support veterans and was a driving force behind the famous ANZAC Day game. 
https://www.theage.com.au/articles/2003/07/03/1057179093138.html
The other fella copped some flak for his comments but I think that's a bit harsh

I'm interested in your views about;
A) The govt official who interfered (in light of recent sports cheating scandals)
B) The accolades received (in consideration of Ali being stripped of his)

I had a chuckle in the Aussie Rules Tranny thread when people said "Nobody cares about AFL" without realising how rich and powerful the big 4 clubs are here. Ess,Carl,Coll,Rich are on par with the big 4 English clubs by comparison of our population.


----------



## Nigelbro

Feel free to tag some people in this comment if you think it relevant but I know there is a lot of ex military in main forum. I’m not sure if they will find it inflammatory or distasteful. 
I’m just gossiping here.


----------



## DBerry

Nigelbro said:


> Feel free to tag some people in this comment if you think it relevant but I know there is a lot of ex military in main forum. I'm not sure if they will find it inflammatory or distasteful.
> I'm just gossiping here.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Nigelbro

DBerry said:


> What are you talking about?


It was aimed at Spider and the links I sent him.

How did Des go?


----------



## DBerry

Nigelbro said:


> It was aimed at Spider and the links I sent him.
> 
> How did Des go?


Oh, I didn't see anything offensive in what you posted, I do loved Sheeds though, so Spider's a Richmond supporter then :lol:


----------



## Nigelbro

@DBerry my girl was always a good runner and my niece was a top netballer but they never really got to know each other because their used to be a bit of a divide in our families. 
They've both been recruited to the same AFL scholarship at the same club, same team. It's fucken mint. My brother in-law and I have started running with each other again, drinking with each other, texting etc. 
We were teammates in our footy days it's the best thing that's happened for a long time.


----------



## Nigelbro

DBerry said:


> Oh, I didn't see anything offensive in what you posted, I do loved Sheeds though, so Spider's a Richmond supporter then :lol:


I don't think he is. 
I'm more concerned about banter with ex-military on the main forum as it always starts trouble. Especially when you are giving an opinion and you haven't served like me.


----------



## DBerry

@Nigelbro ,Des did alright in the 100m, ran well and came 5th in his heat, he struggled a bit in the 400m but didn't give up, which is what I wanted to see. A very successful outing, though, with some sound advice and great constructive criticism give to us, which is most important as I'm no run coach and Des hadn't had any coaching to date, he's gotten to where he is despite his club, not due to it (decision had already been made to move him to a club that actually spends money on coaches).

It has been pointed out to me that he runs like a Jamaican, which makes some sense as his only training on how to run has been him taking it upon himself to watch Usain Bolt and Asafa Powell videos to learn a style, and that doesn't suit lanky white children :lol:, so we did take something very worthwhile away for us to work on over winter, which I was ultimately looking for.

Was a great day out, even if we had to leave home at 4:30 in the morning and I spent 7hrs driving round trip. My cousin made the men's 400m final to be run today and I bumped into some old gym mates who I hadn't seen in years, and in one case, decades.


----------



## Nigelbro

That’s gold mate.
I reckon it’s better that you train and compete with the best, than dominating in a lesser competition. 
There is a guy in the Canberra Raiders team at the moment who was obviously a big junior of Islander decent and he is completely uncoachable. He has had it too good for too long smashing little kids, now he’s in the big league he has singlehandedly cost them the last 3 games giving away penalties or being lazy. Canberra are 0-4 on the bottom of the league.


----------



## DBerry

Nigelbro said:


> @DBerry my girl was always a good runner and my niece was a top netballer but they never really got to know each other because their used to be a bit of a divide in our families.
> They've both been recruited to the same AFL scholarship at the same club, same team. It's fucken mint. My brother in-law and I have started running with each other again, drinking with each other, texting etc.
> We were teammates in our footy days it's the best thing that's happened for a long time.


That's great, mate, good to hear that your family fracture is somewhat on the mend.
What team are your girls with? My daughter plays but she isn't as driven as some of her teammates from last year (the Sandringham Dragons TAC cup team this year is made up of 11of get old team mates, with two of them being captain and vice captain), my daughter has great pace and is a fearless defender and feared tackler but she's playing at the level she wants (Mentone St. Bedes seniors) and only wants to train once or twice a week and only during the season hahaha.

Keep an eye out for her friend, a girl by the name of Gemma Owen. A gutsy superstar in the making, she's still in the under eighteens and is captain of the Sandy Dragons for the TAC cup this year, been playing in the TAC cup since she was 14.


----------



## DBerry

Nigelbro said:


> That's gold mate.
> I reckon it's better that you train and compete with the best, than dominating in a lesser competition.
> There is a guy in the Canberra Raiders team at the moment who was obviously a big junior of Islander decent and he is completely uncoachable. He has had it too good for too long smashing little kids, now he's in the big league he has singlehandedly cost them the last 3 games giving away penalties or being lazy. Canberra are 0-4 on the bottom of the league.


Yeah, breaking it to Des that he has to go to another club, he was upset, but he can understand why now, I warned him that he won't be a big fish in a small pond anymore. He originally said he'd move if he can go to Caulfield or Sandringham but they're to far away, Frankston offers great coaching and is 20 minutes away, give or take. His current club is a walk away but it's shithouse.

An opposite to the rugby story you've just posted is a classmate of Des's was the smallest, youngest kid in Des's class. Him and Des play kick to kick with the bigger kids at school, a few of which are local junior footy stars, Des is big enough and strong enough to at least try and get the ball with muscle but his mate has had to learn some skill. Well, the little runt (I mean that with affection) won their teams best and fairest, was the leading goal kicker for the year and was pretty much the player of the match every game.

My cousin was saying something similar about the 'gift' style races, it forces the youngest kids like Des to try and lift to beat the olde kids, and it doesn't get any easier as their handicap keeps getting moved back each year but the older kids will always be as fast.


----------



## Nigelbro

DBerry said:


> That's great, mate, good to hear that your family fracture is somewhat on the mend.
> What team are your girls with? My daughter plays but she isn't as driven as some of her teammates from last year (the Sandringham Dragons TAC cup team this year is made up of 11of get old team mates, with two of them being captain and vice captain), my daughter has great pace and is a fearless defender and feared tackler but she's playing at the level she wants (Mentone St. Bedes seniors) and only wants to train once or twice a week and only during the season hahaha.
> 
> Keep an eye out for her friend, a girl by the name of Gemma Owen. A gutsy superstar in the making, she's still in the under eighteens and is captain of the Sandy Dragons for the TAC cup this year, been playing in the TAC cup since she was 14.


Two Schools have combined to create an academy which feeds into the Joondalup (old West Perth) Falcons. 
One girl is 12 the other is 14. 
My Dad is an ex captain of the men's club, 1 cousin is an ex captain, 2 cousins are premiership players, an uncle played there but played most his career under Sheedy. 
They walk in the change rooms and their "names" are already on the lockers there. They are so excited. 
I do keep an eye on the TAC though I will watch for young Gemma. I played a season at Eastern Ranges in 96 and still have some friends there. One is now a scout for North Melbourne and his son plays at Brisbane. His brother was a red headed star at the Bombers. Number 8 Darren Bewick


----------



## Nigelbro

DBerry said:


> Yeah, breaking it to Des that he has to go to another club, he was upset, but he can understand why now, I warned him that he won't be a big fish in a small pond anymore. He originally said he'd move if he can go to Caulfield or Sandringham but they're to far away, Frankston offers great coaching and is 20 minutes away, give or take. His current club is a walk away but it's shithouse.
> 
> An opposite to the rugby story you've just posted is a classmate of Des's was the smallest, youngest kid in Des's class. Him and Des play kick to kick with the bigger kids at school, a few of which are local junior footy stars, Des is big enough and strong enough to at least try and get the ball with muscle but his mate has had to learn some skill. Well, the little runt (I mean that with affection) won their teams best and fairest, was the leading goal kicker for the year and was pretty much the player of the match every game.
> 
> My cousin was saying something similar about the 'gift' style races, it forces the youngest kids like Des to try and lift to beat the olde kids, and it doesn't get any easier as their handicap keeps getting moved back each year but the older kids will always be as fast.


The reason Canberra got smashed on Saturday is because "a little white kid" scored 3 tries for Manly. It's so true mate I love seeing shit like that.


----------



## DB Cooper

Nigelbro said:


> OK @DB Cooper I've got my arse into gear.
> 
> We're all familiar with the Cassius Clay/Ali/Vietnam/prison story but I'm interested to know if anyone is familiar with the Aussie version.
> 
> It involves Richmond Football club Kevin Sheedy and Royce Hart.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Sheedy_(Australian_footballer)
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royce_Hart
> Both were called up in the National Draft Lottery at different times.
> The story goes that Sheedy was worded up by Richmond that they could get him out of it but he told them. "No. I don't want special treatment because of my name. I will fulfill any duty required by my country." Lo and behold he was luckily posted to a local base to do his service. No harm no foul.
> Then this happened.
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a...r/news-story/f4dbda32c47218b8b9e3c5441e525822
> Rumour has it that Sheedy was assistant coach at Richmond with the view to take the senior position in the late 70's. When he found out what had been done behind his back he was none too pleased and it was the catalyst for his move to Essendon.
> 
> I have no opinion of these 2 young men that were put in this position involuntary in the prime's of their lives. I'm against war and I'm particularly opposed to conscription.
> Sheedy now goes out of his way to support veterans and was a driving force behind the famous ANZAC Day game.
> https://www.theage.com.au/articles/2003/07/03/1057179093138.html
> The other fella copped some flak for his comments but I think that's a bit harsh
> 
> I'm interested in your views about;
> A) The govt official who interfered (in light of recent sports cheating scandals)
> B) The accolades received (in consideration of Ali being stripped of his)
> 
> I had a chuckle in the Aussie Rules Tranny thread when people said "Nobody cares about AFL" without realising how rich and powerful the big 4 clubs are here. Ess,Carl,Coll,Rich are on par with the big 4 English clubs by comparison of our population.


My footy history is way better than my boxing history. So it doesn't come as too much of a surprise. Will have a read through the articles when I get a chance.


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Oh, I didn't see anything offensive in what you posted, I do loved Sheeds though, so Spider's a Richmond supporter then :lol:


He is fucking not!

I was wearing an Essendon jumper before I could talk mate. Fuck Richmond.


----------



## sallywinder

DBerry said:


> @Nigelbro ,Des did alright in the 100m, ran well and came 5th in his heat, he struggled a bit in the 400m but didn't give up, which is what I wanted to see. A very successful outing, though, with some sound advice and great constructive criticism give to us, which is most important as I'm no run coach and Des hadn't had any coaching to date, he's gotten to where he is despite his club, not due to it (decision had already been made to move him to a club that actually spends money on coaches).
> 
> It has been pointed out to me that he runs like a Jamaican, which makes some sense as his only training on how to run has been him taking it upon himself to watch Usain Bolt and Asafa Powell videos to learn a style, and that doesn't suit lanky white children :lol:, so we did take something very worthwhile away for us to work on over winter, which I was ultimately looking for.
> 
> Was a great day out, even if we had to leave home at 4:30 in the morning and I spent 7hrs driving round trip. My cousin made the men's 400m final to be run today and I bumped into some old gym mates who I hadn't seen in years, and in one case, decades.


I hate you the most..


----------



## DBerry

sallywinder said:


> I hate you the most..


Good, you're a shitcunt.


----------



## sallywinder

DBerry said:


> Good, you're a shitcunt.


I'll drink to that!


----------



## DBerry

sallywinder said:


> I'll drink to that!


:cheers


----------



## sallywinder

DBerry said:


> :cheers


Brandy and cranberry... You?


----------



## DBerry

sallywinder said:


> Brandy and cranberry... You?


Vodka soda normally but while the brandy's out I'll have a brandy soda, myself.


----------



## sallywinder

DBerry said:


> Vodka soda normally but while the brandy's out I'll have a brandy soda, myself.


Yeah, the older I get, the more attractive soda is.... perhaps its the bottle..?


----------



## Nigelbro

Yeah It takes a special king of numpty to be a Richmond supporter. In 95 they delisted their captain due to age but he wanted to continue so signed a one year deal at Fitzroy. Surname Hogg. 
Anyways the 2 teams faced each other at Whitten Oval, Richmond were in front by 18 goals, he has a set shot in the dying minutes and they booed him. For being sacked ffs


----------



## Nigelbro

I can tell you first hand @DB Cooper that the worst kept secret in football was when Carlton's John "Big Nic" Nicholls was in prison for fraud, larceny, embezzlement etc etc. In NSW. 
My source was doing military service in NSW in training for Vietnam and Fitzroy would fly him to Melbourne on Friday nights to play the first 11 games of the 1971 season before being sent for his tour. 
He shared a plane seat with John Nicholls because Carlton were paying of the system to get him weekend release. He was back in prison by Sunday night.

Google it. John Nicholls Fraud.

You couldn't make this shit up.


----------



## Nigelbro

A West Coast supporter just told me that the only 2 good things to come out of Fremantle are Canning Highway and Stirling Highway :lol:
About 10 minutes ago. I’ve never heard that one before.


----------



## thehook13

..


----------



## thehook13

http://www.epicentre.tv/events/hogan-v-kelly

Joe Goodall Debut up next


----------



## rusty nails

just got back from the dawn service. any of you cunts do it? ive only been doing them for about 5 years but im getting the sense they get just a little bigger every year. they even had a big screen where i was this year. its great to see.


----------



## DBerry

rusty nails said:


> just got back from the dawn service. any of you cunts do it? ive only been doing them for about 5 years but im getting the sense they get just a little bigger every year. they even had a big screen where i was this year. its great to see.


Yeah, often go in, haven't the last three or four years though. About to head up to our local RSL as my boy is marching with the Life Saving Club. Tried to wake him up early for the dawn service up at the local, he wouldn't wake up and now he's upset that he missed it.


----------



## thehook13

Every year that I am able to make it my family is military so its always been significant deal. I notice anzac day has taken off in recent decade which is a good thing. But this year im am working until lunch so no dawn service. Ill be heading to the pub later, play some two-up watch some footy.

Those who served and those who paid the ultimate price in war time. Lest we forget


----------



## buff my helmet

thehook13 said:


> Every year that I am able to make it my family is military so its always been sognificant deal. I notice anzac day has taken off in recent decade which is a good thing. But this year im am working until lunch. Ill be heading to the pub later, play some two-up watch some footy.
> 
> Those who served and those who paid the ultimate price in war time. Lest we forget


Lest We Forget :cheers


----------



## Nigelbro

rusty nails said:


> just got back from the dawn service. any of you cunts do it? ive only been doing them for about 5 years but im getting the sense they get just a little bigger every year. they even had a big screen where i was this year. its great to see.


Every year. I normally go to the big service in Kings Park (Perth) followed by The Rats of Tobruk service in an adjacent park, my Grandfather was one and there are none left here anymore. 
My partner in crime was away this year working so I went to my local footy club service with another friend, his Dad and his son. He is ex Navy and his Dad is ex Airforce, the son wore his Great Grandfathers medals and they all marched in the city afterwards. 3 generations of them it was an excellent day out.


----------



## thehook13

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991090539746357248


----------



## DB Cooper

Returned from a few weeks o/s to find no CHB.

Just noticed we're back :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper

Decent dustup in the basketball - Australia vs Philippines.


----------



## Snowy

Perhaps Manny Pacquiao gave the Philipinos a pep talk pre-game? It was after all the anniversary of Jeff Horn beating him.


----------



## rusty nails

the boomers are a pack of deadset fairies


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

> *Filipinos Still A Bit Dirty About Jeff Horn Apparently*
> 
> *CLANCY OVERELL | *_Editor _| CONTACT
> The Australian Boomers basketball team changed hotels after an explosive all-in brawl against the Philippines overnight - after fears arose for their physical safety in the aftermath the internationally reported punch-on.
> With four minutes remaining in the third quarter, players and officials from both sides let loose in a flurry of punches and kicks - with fans even flooding the court for the good old fashioned barny.
> 
> The Boomers were headed to a convincing victory with a 79-48 lead before the match descended into farce after Philippines guard Roger Ray Pogoy lashed out at Australia's Chris Goulding with an errant elbow.
> 
> It is believed the Filipino side had been advised to defend their country's honour against the cocky Australians, after the embarrassing defeat of their boxing champ Manny Pacquaio - by Australian Jeff Horn in The Battle Of Brisbane, which took place exactly a year ago.
> Boomer Daniel Kickert's retaliation on Pogoy sparked an all-in brawl which Fox Sports commentator Matt Russell described as "sickening", and which included punches, elbows, kicks and objects - including a chair - hurled at players.
> 
> Basketball Australia CEO Anthony Moore described the shocking scenes at Philippine Arena in the FIBA World Cup qualifying match - where coward punches, kicks and chairs were thrown in wild scenes - as the proud people of the Philippines attemp to avenge their defeated champion, Manny Pacquiao.
> "Jeez. Don't take it out on us" wrote Moore, on Twitter.
> "It's not our fault Manny Pacquiao is a little bitch lmao"
> 
> https://www.betootaadvocate.com/sports/filipinos-still-a-bit-dirty-about-jeff-horn-apparently/


https://www.betootaadvocate.com/sports/filipinos-still-a-bit-dirty-about-jeff-horn-apparently/


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper

John Nikolic is on the path to recovery after the mother of all drug overdoses from when his yacht was seized with $20 million worth of cocaine, 65 ecstasy tablets and $20,000 of undeclared cash on board.

https://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/n...utm_campaign=EditorialSF&utm_source=HeraldSun

If it's not Danny fucking up, it's John. The Nikolics are one crooked family.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Queensland shit the bed in the last 10


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Queensland shit the bed in the last 10


----------



## DB Cooper

*GRUB ALERT:*


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> *GRUB ALERT:*


Social media is a great tool in regards to things like this. 
Would have liked to see the cunts reaction when it dawns on him that everyone knows it was him in the video and that his business is going to take a big hit and he'll be in front of a judge


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Social media is a great tool in regards to things like this.
> Would have liked to see the cunts reaction when it dawns on him that everyone knows it was him in the video and that his business is going to take a big hit and he'll be in front of a judge


Yeah, fuck him and his brother.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13

....


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

thehook13 said:


>


Nailed it too. Well done!

My mum, sister and just about every other female I know would have only got it on a guess at best


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


>


Tough question as far as a general knowledge question goes. Not many housewives are going to answer that without guessing.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

wonder for how much money the question was


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> wonder for how much money the question was


I'm thinking big dollars, not small.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## thehook13

Heard Gal wants Hopoate. Could be a fun scrap


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> Heard Gal wants Hopoate. Could be a fun scrap


Gal has a fight listed for November 10th.

Hopa is 43 and hasn't fought for 8 1/2 years.


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> Heard Gal wants Hopoate. Could be a fun scrap


According to the Daily Telegraph, Gallen will fight Hopoate in an NRL fight night card on November 10 in Sydney.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

What happened to the Aussie forum? 

I still see it there but all the threads are gone.
Seems we've lost our own space and have been merged into the WBF


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> What happened to the Aussie forum?
> 
> I still see it there but all the threads are gone.
> Seems we've lost our own space and have been merged into the WBF


Just a different way of accessing it really.

Go to World Forum and at the top is the link - just click on the yellow button.

The advantage is, not only can you still get the list of Aussie posts as a single screen, they also appear in the World Forum list. So hopefully more posters will post in those threads than previously.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Just a different way of accessing it really.
> 
> Go to World Forum and at the top is the link - just click on the yellow button.
> 
> The advantage is, not only can you still get the list of Aussie posts as a single screen, they also appear in the World Forum list. So hopefully more posters will post in those threads than previously.


Ah right. 
Positive outcomes then.


----------



## DB Cooper

@thehook13

Gallen-Hopoate not happening. Gallen will instead fight early next year. Different opponent.


----------



## thehook13

DB Cooper said:


> @thehook13
> 
> Gallen-Hopoate not happening. Gallen will instead fight early next year. Different opponent.


Probably for the best. Hoppa isnt in it anymore, way too old and his last showings werent much to look at. 5 years ago .....

If Gallen wants to prove himself against old fighter/footy player they should maybe look at Solomon Haumono


----------



## beadybea

I just had confirmation that Fox Sports 503 will show Demsey McKean on the Paro vs Tlatlik card on Saturday. I've seen a few of his fights on YT but was wondering what the view was from Australia on this prospect.


----------



## DB Cooper

beadybea said:


> I just had confirmation that Fox Sports 503 will show Demsey McKean on the Paro vs Tlatlik card on Saturday. I've seen a few of his fights on YT but was wondering what the view was from Australia on this prospect.


From what I have seen of McKean he is raw and his biggest asset is really his size. He is only 28. Young for a heavyweight. So he may well develop.

McKean's fight tomorrow is against former super middleweight Victor Oganov. Oganov was a pretty tough guy in his day, but he is 42 years old and 5ft 9. McKean is 6ft 6.


----------



## beadybea

DB Cooper said:


> From what I have seen of McKean he is raw and his biggest asset is really his size. He is only 28. Young for a heavyweight. So he may well develop.
> 
> McKean's fight tomorrow is against former super middleweight Victor Oganov. Oganov was a pretty tough guy in his day, but he is 42 years old and 5ft 9. McKean is 6ft 6.


Is there much buzz about him? Is he seen as as good a prospect as Joe Goodall?


----------



## DB Cooper

beadybea said:


> Is there much buzz about him? Is he seen as as good a prospect as Joe Goodall?


I don't think there's a whole lot of buzz for either really. Optimism in boxing circles perhaps. But buzz?


----------



## thehook13

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052116702354399232


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1052116702354399232


Lucas Browne :

"I'd like everyone to remember that I'm fighting November 24th in New Zealand against Junior Pati.

"So there's no let's go over to the UK to fight Allen or Price in December. I'm fighting in November. So it's not going to happen.

"The one fight that I do want is (Adam) Kownacki. I'd much rather go over to America to fight Kownacki as that would be a much better fight for the fans.

"I think they'd love that fight a lot more in January after this New Zealand fight.

"There was a lot of talk about Dave Allen and now David Price wants to shoot his mouth off. But my personal preference would be Kownacki.

"Let's see how it all works out because I've got a fight to deal with first and I never look past anyone" he concluded.

https://www.worldboxingnews.net/2018/10/16/lucas-browne-dave-allen-david-price/


----------



## thehook13




----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


>


Cheers for posting.

Although apologetic to his fans, Flanagan says he left it all in the ring. Will watch it when I get a chance.


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2085583838140188


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2085583838140188


Never heard Mundine so flat and short of something to say. I don't think he has managed to convince himself he can beat Horn yet. Let alone convince anyone else.


----------



## thehook13

Michael Zerafa will be former IBF world welterweight champion, Kell Brook's opponent on December 8th. The bout will be broadcast in America on DAZN


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> Michael Zerafa will be former IBF world welterweight champion, Kell Brook's opponent on December 8th. The bout will be broadcast in America on DAZN


Props to Zerafa for taking this one. He isn't afraid of anyone.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sakio Bika hasn't fought for about a year. But there is talk he is about to announce a ring return.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13

DB Cooper said:


> Sakio Bika hasn't fought for about a year. But there is talk he is about to announce a ring return.


From what Ive heard hes had a lot of fights fall through against top opponents. Looking forward for a pay day to retire on. 39 now...


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


>


2006 the Calzaghe fight was. A long time ago now.

In fact come December Bika's career will have stretched 18 years.


----------



## thehook13

/dead


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

thehook13 said:


> /dead


Get it done!!!

I'd say George has probably had the better career to date. But they are pretty much on the same level in my opinion. 
Both solid both with decent rankings. Neither of them good enough yet to truly justify their rankings though.

Either way I wanna see the fight! 
They'll both end up picking up a loss or two before it happens though.


----------



## thehook13

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061832338814844928


----------



## thehook13

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Get it done!!!
> 
> I'd say George has probably had the better career to date. But they are pretty much on the same level in my opinion.
> Both solid both with decent rankings. Neither of them good enough yet to truly justify their rankings though.
> 
> Either way I wanna see the fight!
> They'll both end up picking up a loss or two before it happens though.


I like Kye hes a decent domestic level talent and an exciting blood and guts fighter. But his world ranking makes me feel ill. Calling out Loma and going on like a world beater. I hope he gets his big pay day against a top fighter - sadly it will be another aussie fed to the sharks


----------



## thehook13

Anyone going to the Horn Mundine fight???


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> Anyone going to the Horn Mundine fight???


Considered going, but the undercard has put pay to that idea. Unless Goodall fights a well matched opponent - at present he is listed against TBA - the undercard is piss poor.


----------



## DB Cooper

The first of the Bali 9 drug couriers is due to be released. Rene Lawrence has fared better than her partners in the crime.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

thehook13 said:


> I like Kye hes a decent domestic level talent and an exciting blood and guts fighter. But his world ranking makes me feel ill. Calling out Loma and going on like a world beater. I hope he gets his big pay day against a top fighter - sadly it will be another aussie fed to the sharks


Kye isn't getting a fight with Loma. That's just nothing more than a fancy headline to put in the papers and help build a name for himself here.

I get why he's calling him out though. If the rankings worked the way they were supposed to a #3 ranking with the WBO should put him in the realms of a viable opponent for Loma. But we all know that's not the case.

Kye McKenzie and George Kambosos will both be much better for it if they fight sooner rather than later. The winner gets the experience of another top level domestic guy that's trying to crack the big leagues and the loser gets knocked back a bit which sucks for them but is a chance for them to rebuild with less of an ego.


----------



## thehook13

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Kye isn't getting a fight with Loma. That's just nothing more than a fancy headline to put in the papers and help build a name for himself here.
> 
> I get why he's calling him out though. If the rankings worked the way they were supposed to a #3 ranking with the WBO should put him in the realms of a viable opponent for Loma. But we all know that's not the case.
> 
> Kye McKenzie and George Kambosos will both be much better for it if they fight sooner rather than later. The winner gets the experience of another top level domestic guy that's trying to crack the big leagues and the loser gets knocked back a bit which sucks for them but is a chance for them to rebuild with less of an ego.


I wasnt entertaining the thought of them fighting but he calls out a guy like Loma and anyone with a boxing brain is beside themselves. Doubt Kambosis fights kye either


----------



## thehook13

DB Cooper said:


> Considered going, but the undercard has put pay to that idea. Unless Goodall fights a well matched opponent - at present he is listed against TBA - the undercard is piss poor.


Undercard is piss poor! And here they were hyping a big undercard to suit the occasion.

To be fair there isnt a tonne of big fights to be made right now atleast not many that i can think of!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Kye isn't getting a fight with Loma. That's just nothing more than a fancy headline to put in the papers and help build a name for himself here.
> 
> I get why he's calling him out though. If the rankings worked the way they were supposed to a #3 ranking with the WBO should put him in the realms of a viable opponent for Loma. But we all know that's not the case.
> 
> Kye McKenzie and George Kambosos will both be much better for it if they fight sooner rather than later. The winner gets the experience of another top level domestic guy that's trying to crack the big leagues and the loser gets knocked back a bit which sucks for them but is a chance for them to rebuild with less of an ego.


I agree Loma-Kye makes no logical sense. But nobody thought the WBO would go with Pac-Horn either.


----------



## DB Cooper

Bilal Akkaway 18-0-1 will fight Mexican Victor Fonseca 17-8-1 on December 15th on the Canleo-Rocky Fielding undercard.

http://boxrec.com/en/event/776142


----------



## DB Cooper

Rohan Murdock 23-1 will fight Argentinian Rolando Wenceslao Mansilla 14-5-1 on December 15th on the Hogan-Weetch undercard.

http://boxrec.com/en/event/775272


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Woah! Wtf is going in with Jarryd Hayne?!!!

Maybe it’s old news but only just heard about the sexual assault charges he’s facing!! 

Seriously, if true, what is wrong with that cunt? I doubt he’s doing it tough to find a pretty girl!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

DB Cooper said:


> Bilal Akkaway 18-0-1 will fight Mexican Victor Fonseca 17-8-1 on December 15th on the Canleo-Rocky Fielding undercard.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/en/event/776142


If he makes it to the televised fights, which I am assuming he will, that is going to be great exposure for Bilal!!


----------



## DB Cooper

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Woah! Wtf is going in with Jarryd Hayne?!!!
> 
> Maybe it's old news but only just heard about the sexual assault charges he's facing!!
> 
> Seriously, if true, what is wrong with that cunt? I doubt he's doing it tough to find a pretty girl!


This one was recent and if reports are correct he could end up in the can for a long holiday. Apparently the girl's mother was in the house when it happened.

The one in the US that he appears to have gotten away with happened quite some time ago.

What's wrong with him is a very good question? Self entitled? Who knows?


----------



## DBerry

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Woah! Wtf is going in with Jarryd Hayne?!!!
> 
> Maybe it's old news but only just heard about the sexual assault charges he's facing!!
> 
> Seriously, if true, what is wrong with that cunt? I doubt he's doing it tough to find a pretty girl!


Just been charged with biting another sheila, waiting for facts.


----------



## DB Cooper

Hayne is in a mountain of shit that just keeps growing.

https://www.news.com.au/sport/sport...n/news-story/055b1a531f6e81c29c38b7fbfc2cc361


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> Hayne is in a mountain of shit that just keeps growing.
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/sport/sport...n/news-story/055b1a531f6e81c29c38b7fbfc2cc361


Is it a case of a poor cunt getting crucified, with so called "victims" coming forward as encouraged by the media or is it a case of Hayne being an absolute animal?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

I’m not one to wanna throw the book at someone on an allegation. 

But at this point it doesn’t sound good at all for Hayne. 

Quite telling that he is also facing a civil case in the US for a similar toe matter as well.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

As always though.... the ol Betoota Advocate is coming through with the LOL's



> *Trade Talk: Jarryd Hayne To Announce New Twenty Year Contract With Silverwater*
> 
> *CLANCY OVERELL *| _Editor_ | CONTACT
> 
> Notorious code-hopping and nation-hopping Australian athlete Jarryd Hayne has today announced his newest career move.
> It's one that no one saw coming, except for maybe a couple of police officers back in California
> 
> After winning his second Dally M Medal as the NRL's best player in 2014, Jarryd Hayne announced a shocking lifelong dream of playing NFL in the US. He had a coffee date with the San Francisco 49ers but was eventually waived after featuring on the front cover on the NFL xBox Game in Australia.
> In 2016, he played sevens rugby for Fiji in a failed attempt to redeem himself and play for their Olympic team, unfortunately he was overlooked for a position in the gold-medal-winning team, and was forced to head back to the NRL.
> 
> Hayne returned to the Eels at the end of 2017 but was not re-contracted by Parramatta at the end of this NRL season.
> 
> However, his newest dream sees him potentially signing up for a twenty year contract with the Silverwater sevens. A western Sydney football side that is notorious for it's gruelling selection criteria.
> Many skeptics say Jarryd Hayne might not make the side and that it's all hearsay, while others across all codes believe he will be wearing green by the end of the year.
> 
> Hayne is due to appear at Burwood Local Court on December 10.
> 
> https://m.betootaadvocate.com/sport...wenty-year-contract-with-silverwater-sevens/#


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Is it a case of a poor cunt getting crucified, with so called "victims" coming forward as encouraged by the media or is it a case of Hayne being an absolute animal?


How would we know?

That's for the law to decide.


----------



## DB Cooper

Jai Opetaia has been awarded the _2018 _ANBF fighter of the year award.


----------



## thehook13

DB Cooper said:


> Jai Opetaia has been awarded the _2018 _ANBF fighter of the year award.


Well earned!!

Are we ready for Opetaia v Flanaghan now??


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2131388950226343



Mundines message to 'the haters'


----------



## thehook13

DB Cooper said:


> Hayne is in a mountain of shit that just keeps growing.
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/sport/sport...n/news-story/055b1a531f6e81c29c38b7fbfc2cc361


So he bit her on the joint....

Literally

Horrible injury


----------



## DB Cooper

Daniel Geale is apparently training in the gym, looking fit and probably open to a good offer.

Hope he stays retired.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> Daniel Geale is apparently training in the gym, looking fit and probably open to a good offer.
> 
> Hope he stays retired.


Gaele vs Soliman, you know the public want it!?


----------



## WaltzingMatilda

Perhaps Hayne is just no good when it comes to cunnilingus, the bird said “eat me big boy” & he took it literally??

But seriously, if he fronted court & said “I’m sorry, I’m just not very experienced or adept at cunnilingus, I didn’t know what I was doing, I was drunk” what can the beak do? Presumably the girl was fine with him going down, anywhere there is a sensitive area like that & teeth, accidents can happen


----------



## DB Cooper

DBerry said:


> Gaele vs Soliman, you know the public want it!?


Not the public I know.


----------



## DB Cooper

New SBS 4 part boxing mini series called '_On The Ropes.'_

https://www.sbs.com.au/guide/article/2018/11/27/critics-are-loving-ropes

Started yesterday night. Can watch that episode on SBS catch up.


----------



## Nigelbro

I thought I was coming down the farm to drink beer and shoot foxes.
Nek Minnit they've got me driving tractors and watching CHB at the same time as checking the oil levels, and kicking their dog because they are too busy to kick their own dogs.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Anyone given that Kayo Sports streaming service a go for boxing??

$25 a month is pretty steep when ESPN+ and DAZN are cheaper and likely have more of the fights I would want to watch. 

But anyone given it a go and is it worth it?


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> I wasnt entertaining the thought of them fighting but he calls out a guy like Loma and anyone with a boxing brain is beside themselves. Doubt Kambosis fights kye either


Kambosos is fighting Rolando Chinea 15-2-1 on the Pacquiao-Broner undercard. I don't think it will be televised though.


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1913561158749625



Dylan Lewis starting his pro career in March. I am happy to hear. Things were quiet from him I think he can go far.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

How about Benny Barba the dumb cunt!


----------



## thehook13

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> How about Benny Barba the dumb cunt!


Horrible cunt


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

thehook13 said:


> Horrible cunt


Swear it's like these blokes just can't wait to throw away their dream career and hundreds of thousands of dollars!


----------



## thehook13

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Swear it's like these blokes just can't wait to throw away their dream career and hundreds of thousands of dollars!


I hate to say it but footy (mostly league) players are absolutely retarded. Anyone whose even had a brush with the league fraternity will attest to that. The amount of shit that gets pushed under the rug over the years.


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> I hate to say it but footy (mostly league) players are absolutely retarded. Anyone whose even had a brush with the league fraternity will attest to that. The amount of shit that gets pushed under the rug over the years.


It is the minority who spoil it for everyone else. But yeah, on average League players are far more likely to do absolutely dumb ass shit than most other groups of the population.

Mix poor culture with head knocks and excess testosterone and you have a recipe for disaster.


----------



## thehook13

DB Cooper said:


> It is the minority who spoil it for everyone else. But yeah, on average League players are far more likely to do absolutely dumb ass shit than most other groups of the population.
> 
> Mix poor culture with head knocks and excess testosterone and you have a recipe for disaster.


I was a bit harsh on Benny the man clearly struggling with some demons. But man league players do some stupid shit. Meanwhile Aussie rules players normally keep their heads screwed on by comparison


----------



## thehook13




----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


>


Gus :clap


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

> *My question for the NRL: what is your plan for Ben Barba's family?*
> *By Jenna Price*
> 6 February 2019 - 12:00am
> 
> 
> I love rugby league with a passion. Brought up on it my whole life. Go Bunnies. But I do not love the National Rugby League.
> 
> Here's why. On Tuesday, Ben Barba, tainted but talented, was finally banned from the game for lifefor assaulting his partner Ainslie Currie at a Townsville casino on Australia Day. He was sacked by the Cowboys last week. Currie had pleaded with the club to take him back.
> 
> My question for rugby league is this: when you take back a genius player with a history of alleged violence and drugs, how much coaching and support do you provide him and his family? And when it all goes horribly wrong, what did you have in place beyond dumping Barba and dumping his entire family? These men need coaching off the field as well as on because they are examples to all of us.
> 
> There was absolutely no question about his acts of violence, thanks to the CCTV, and no question Barba had to lose his registration. *There must be zero tolerance for violence against women, zero tolerance against any violence*, although that's hard to argue as any actual fan of rugby league would see on the field any day, any round. I'd also argue that there should be zero tolerance for drug, gambling and alcohol offences although the NRL might struggle to get the latter past its sponsors.


Saw this on facebook;


> *copied post*
> I don't condone domestic violence at all. But I can't understand Ben Barba being deregistered for life from the NRL and not allowed to play in the English Super League or Rugby Union when the following occurrences have happened and these players got to play on / some still playing on.... Where is the consistency???
> 
> *Matt Lodge bashed a couple (man and woman) unknown to him, unprovoked.....
> 
> *Jack De Belin of the Dragons was charged with the aggravated sexual assault of a 19-year-old woman in Wollongong.
> * Jarryd Hayne is facing aggravated sexual assault charges against a woman he met online on grand final night. This is in addition to his charges in America. And when he was a rookie he was charged for biting a woman at a nightclub
> *Manly Sea Eagles' Dylan Walker was charged with assaulting his fiancé at their Sydney home.
> 
> Greg Bird glassed his girlfriend....
> Cronulla Sharks, led by media celebrity Matthew Johns was found to have had consensual sexual relations while his team mates looked on....
> *Dylan sexually degrades a woman and shares with his team...
> *Bulldogs rape scandal....
> 
> Tevita Latu sacked for punching a woman in the face. Parramatta rookie of the year
> Brett Seymour head-butted a woman on the dance floor at a Brisbane pub.
> Shaun Kenny-Dowall domestic violence. charged with 10 serious allegations including assault occasioning actual bodily harm, common assault, destruction of or damage to property, and stalking/intimidating.
> Kirisome Auva'a pleaded guilty to a drunken assault of an ex-girlfriend
> Fonua-Blake kicked and pushed his partner and mother of his two children


Ok Zero Tolerance.... understandable. Well where is the consistency? The facebook posts makes a fair point


----------



## thehook13

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Saw this on facebook;
> 
> Ok Zero Tolerance.... understandable. Well where is the consistency? The facebook posts makes a fair point


The consequence of all these recent assaults against women are resulting in policy changes hopefully a shift in attitude by nrl heirachy


----------



## thehook13

Capparello vs Reagan Desseix tonight. Should be a good fight. Blake needs a win and likely will get it. Wouldn't sleep on Reagan though


----------



## thehook13

Hearing Reagan Dessaix got robbed...


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> Hearing Reagan Dessaix got robbed...


Have heard that too.


----------



## DB Cooper

Sakio Bika hasn't fought for about a year and a half. But there is talk he will return shortly. I heard that about 6 months ago too and nothing eventuated.


----------



## thehook13

DB Cooper said:


> Have heard that too.


I got a copy of the fight. will have to watch it later.

Can upload if you want to see it


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> I got a copy of the fight. will have to watch it later.
> 
> Can upload if you want to see it


Would like to see it :good

Particularly to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## thehook13

DB Cooper said:


> Would like to see it :good
> 
> Particularly to see what all the fuss is about.


Check yer PMs


----------



## DB Cooper

Former IBF junior welterweight and IBO and WBF welterweight title holder Lovemore Ndou will be inducted into the country's Boxing Hall of Fame

https://www.businesslive.co.za/bd/s...nther-ndou-finds-even-more-love-in-australia/


----------



## thehook13

These stupid league players do my head in...


----------



## thehook13

Apparently Lucas Browne was gifted against Kamil Sokolowski. Suffered a knock down as well


----------



## thehook13

Man this forum is dead. 

I don't even consider this joint my forum anymore and seem to be one of the only ones posting.

Shocking for Jay who has put in a lot of work into this place recently


----------



## DB Cooper

Just read Mike Willesee passed away recently.

https://www.couriermail.com.au/ente...TTwCB4BLD7APFQ_1GBX7WmYejuXS5hFFHt-8yoGEVY5Pk
Mike Willesee has passed away after losing his battle with throat cancer. Willesee was 76.


----------



## DBerry

DB Cooper said:


> Just read Mike Willesee passed away recently.
> 
> https://www.couriermail.com.au/ente...TTwCB4BLD7APFQ_1GBX7WmYejuXS5hFFHt-8yoGEVY5Pk
> Mike Willesee has passed away after losing his battle with throat cancer. Willesee was 76.


Yeah, seen that, he passed away last week.


----------

